# Club OvaCue!



## AreIn83

Welcome to Club OvaCue!
FRUITCAKE FERTILE FOOLS!!!!
:happydance: Always looking for members :happydance:

Current Members
AreIn83-Classic
Nevertogether-Classic
Whitbit22-Classic
Titi-OvaCue
Moochacha-Classic
EmilyJean
Dyme Diva
zeezee
jmikolin
Lauren82-OvaCue
Ready2BaMommy-Ovacue
Calyk
LuvMySoldier-Classic
And our mascot-Crazy84-She bought her OvaCue and got her :bfp: before she even used it! ​Reference center: 
When your cue peak is on day 2-3&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;you will O on day 12
When your cue peak is on day 4-5.........you will O on day 13
When your cue peak is on day 6-7.........you will O on day 14
When your cue peak is on day 8-9.........you will O on day 15
When your cue peak is on day 10-11.....you will O on day 16
When your cue peak is on day 12-13 ....you will O on day 17
When your cue peak is on day 14-15 ....you will O on day 18


----------



## amberdawn723

Sounds really interesting, but have never heard any reviews on it. It's mighty expensive but could be worth the cost!


----------



## amberdawn723

I noticed they have a Rent To Own option that can be applied to the purchase price if you liked it and chose to buy it after using it for a while. Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## AreIn83

I've gone as far as putting all of my information in and then closing the screen. I really want it!


----------



## AreIn83

I bought one. Well, rent to own one I guess!


----------



## amberdawn723

Goodluck with it! Let us know how well it works!


----------



## emilyjean

I'd never heard of this one, looks interesting. Definitely let us know how it works!


----------



## AreIn83

Will do, should be here tonight.


----------



## nevertogether

Arein83 - How is it working so far? I saw this on earlypregnancytest and i'm very interested! June is the only month DH and I can try this year because of his deployment so I'm going all out for my last try!


----------



## AreIn83

So far it's working but since it's so early in my cycle, I don't have any real answers. It does say Not Fertile now which is correct. I'm anxiously awaiting the correspondance between the OvaCue and BBT. I'll let you know when we get to that point.


----------



## nevertogether

Rock on! Yes - please keep me updated :) I'm tempted to just buy it..how does the rent to own thing work??


----------



## AreIn83

I did the rent to own. You pay the downpayment with a credit card or debit card then the company takes out the payments automatically every month for 3 months. If you don't return it, it's yours after all of the payments are made. If you return it, they stop the payments. I'm keeping mine, it was just easier to do the rent to own. The only problem is they don't allow you to have the newest model with the rent to own.


----------



## nevertogether

hmm..so the ovacue classic with oral sensor? i can't wait to hear how it works for you. everytime i find something that i want..i always want to buy it right then so i'm sitting on the edge of my seat, haha.


----------



## AreIn83

Yep, that's what I have. I'm still temping so I didn't buy the vag sensor. This is the first month that I've spent money on more than vitamins, OPKs and HPTs and we've been TTC 18 months now! Now I can't stop buying stuff. Pre-seed, Softcups, herbal supplements, OvaCue etc etc etc


----------



## nevertogether

Haha you sound like me, but you have a reason! You've been trying for 18 months! I don't have a reason, I'm just crazy now I think :) I bought the PreSeed, Softcups, Maca, FertilAid, B6, Evening Primrose Oil, Royal Jelly, OPK's and temping everyday. I guess I realize that if I don't conceive in June..well...I have to wait 13 months to try again! :cry: I'm soooooo tempted to buy it!


----------



## crazy84

So I am thinking about ordering this too!! It sounds promising..... Do you know if you have to start using it at a certain time in your cycle? Or canyou start using it once you get it?


----------



## nevertogether

crazy84 - i'm not quite sure. i went to ovacue.com and all it really states is to start on day 2 of your cycle..so i'm assuming that's when they highly suggest you start.


----------



## AreIn83

You can start as late as CD5 but no later according to the literature. I ordered mine on CD2 and had it by 4 but I live in the US and that's where it comes from, I think.


----------



## nevertogether

she lives in texas, so it should come soon too! i'm in germany, lol stupid international stuff..haha but whatever i'm used to waiting that long for mail! amazon only takes like a week!


----------



## AreIn83

You can pay to have it overnighted in US, it's $72ish. I had the next day air and it was $40 which is still outrageous but I'm sure you're used to paying that much. I really do like it and it's super easy. If you get one, we need to start a little club!


----------



## nevertogether

oh i'm almost definitely getting one! need to consult DH as soon as he gets cell phone service (he is doing training in indiana and the stupid place has like NO at & t service whatsoever) and let him reassure me i'm not crazy like he always does. LOL. plus i'm anxious as to what you say and also if i should get the brand new one or not :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

The only benefit from the new model is that is has a calendar display so you can see all of your readings at one time. Which doesn't help too much because it says Not Fertile or Peak Fertility (actually I don't know what it does say when you O LOL) the day that it's applicable. You can review your readings anytime you like to so you can go back and look.


----------



## AreIn83

Crazy-if you get one let us know!


----------



## nevertogether

https://justuswomen.blogspot.com/2008/12/ovacue-fertility-monitor.html found this really good review on it.. i think i'm going to get the same as you. what is the purpose of the vaginal sensor?


----------



## crazy84

I am almost sure that I am going to get one too! I am going to wait and see if i start this month though! My Dh is going to think I am crazy!! lol, I ordered Taking Charge of Your Fertility, A basal thermometer, and Preseed yesterday, and now I am going to order this!! lol, Thank goodness he wants this just as bad as I do or I might get a lecture on the money spending!!


----------



## nevertogether

crazy - i'm right there with ya girl! DH is right by my side with all of this, but if he wasn't..i can't even imagine! haha


----------



## crazy84

Now I am all excited about this ovacue and I dnt even know if I want to wait to order it!!! I better though just incase!! It looks sooooooooo easy to use!!! This month has been a crazy month for me... my cycle was really long last month outta nowhere, so now I have no idea when I do or if I already did ovulate.... UGh!!!! see, I need this ovacue! lol..... we should definatley keep this thread about it and see how it works out for us!!


----------



## nevertogether

OK girls!! i just bought it!!!! i got the same as you areyouin, but i got the one with the vaginal sensor. it came out to be 156. i just got priority which usually takes us max two weeks. i'm already on CD1 so i figured by the time it got here..which i can't check the military post on the weekend..it will be past CD5. seems expensive, but i agree..it will pay off in the long run!! i'm the same as you crazy..i believe i had an anovulatory cycle last month. i temped after and it said i did ovulate, but i didn't do opk's so i'm not positive and want to make sure that i do when DH is here! ok last thing i am buying i swear! haha


----------



## crazy84

Ok, I will wait until Friday...... that is when I get paid again and I am ordering it!! Not waiting to start!!! lol..... and hopefully this will be the last that I buy too!! hahaahaha doubt it though! What made you decide to get the one with the vaginal sensor?? I am not sure which I will get yet...


----------



## AreIn83

Sorry, girls, I'm at work so I had to...work. The vaginal sensor is for confirming ovulation only.


----------



## AreIn83

When I started my speel about buying the OvaCue, I thought DH would be harder on me than he was. All he said was "whatever it takes". I mentioned this in the other thread but my girlfriend got preg first month off BCP and he saw how much it upset me so he's giving in to about anything. I'm so excited you guys are getting one! I really wanted to have some OvaCue buddies!


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> Sorry, girls, I'm at work so I had to...work. The vaginal sensor is for confirming ovulation only.

Ok thanks!! I am at work as well!!! lol, my boss probably wonders what the heck I am doing all day!!! lol


----------



## AreIn83

The idea is just not to get caught....:haha:


----------



## nevertogether

haha hey ladies! well the different time zone threw our conversation off. it was definitely bed time for me. i got the vaginal sensor to confirm ovulation. i had an anovulatory cycle last month and my temps showed ovulation this month, but wanted to get that sensor JUST IN CASE..since june is my only shot. i want to know if i ovulate for sure that month so i don't get my hopes up for no darn reason. february was the only month DH has gotten to visit so far and i didn't ovulate that month for the first time in my life. what are the odds??? ugh..so don't want to have the same happen in june!


----------



## crazy84

nevertogether said:


> haha hey ladies! well the different time zone threw our conversation off. it was definitely bed time for me. i got the vaginal sensor to confirm ovulation. i had an anovulatory cycle last month and my temps showed ovulation this month, but wanted to get that sensor JUST IN CASE..since june is my only shot. i want to know if i ovulate for sure that month so i don't get my hopes up for no darn reason. february was the only month DH has gotten to visit so far and i didn't ovulate that month for the first time in my life. what are the odds??? ugh..so don't want to have the same happen in june!

That sucks it would be so hard!! I have so much respect for yall though!! I mean you pretty much have put your lives on hold to serve our country!! SO THANKS!!!! I really hope you get your BFP in June!!!!! I am going all out this month so i think I will get the same one you got just so I can be really sure!!! lol DH said it was ok with him!! LMAO!! I forget about the time differences!! lol:dohh:


----------



## AreIn83

never-That's a really great idea, I'm so scared of being annovulatory again. I'm pretty sure I never O'd at all the first year we TTC but I just didn't realize it! 

The herbalist I went to see said she thinks that even now I'm probably only O-ing every couple of months even though I have a temp shift. And I think she may be right, last month my temps were allllll over the place even though I got my crosshairs, I'm thinking it may have been an ann-O cycle. The cycle before, my temps were slightly better and I had O pain at the right time but none last. I'm hoping for an O this cycle but DH got a new job and is working nights. We had to sneak in a BD yesterday while DD was playing. :rofl:


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> never-That's a really great idea, I'm so scared of being annovulatory again. I'm pretty sure I never O'd at all the first year we TTC but I just didn't realize it!
> 
> The herbalist I went to see said she thinks that even now I'm probably only O-ing every couple of months even though I have a temp shift. And I think she may be right, last month my temps were allllll over the place even though I got my crosshairs, I'm thinking it may have been an ann-O cycle. The cycle before, my temps were slightly better and I had O pain at the right time but none last. I'm hoping for an O this cycle but DH got a new job and is working nights. We had to sneak in a BD yesterday while DD was playing. :rofl:

Whenever I start temping, will you have a look at my chart?? I have to learn to use the thing first though!! LOL just looking at the charts I am like WTH?? lol!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Of course! I'm no expert but I have a so-so idea. You won't have to buy the vag sensor if you temp because your shift will confirm O.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! finally off work. ugh. this 12 hour work days should be illegal. so tired. one more day! i chart right now too, to confirm ovulation, but i'm just really pulling out all stops for june. hubby said even if we had to BD in the bathroom with my softcup we would haha (only because when he is here in june, he is still in training and on deployment orders so when and where we see each other isn't definite.) thank you for the nice words crazy. it is hard, i could say you get used to it, but you never do. i guess you just learn to live with it. areuin, hurry and o so we can figure out how this thing works!


----------



## AreIn83

No kidding! I'm on CD 9 so it should be within the next 2-3 days, hopefully....


----------



## nevertogether

FX'ed!!! i hope this is your :baby: cycle...eeek.. i'm so excited for you!!


----------



## CandyApple19

those look so cool... shame theyre so expensive..


----------



## nevertogether

i agree! i usually would never be able to afford them, but since DH deployed we have a little extra money and yeah..i think this is worth it!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm really, really excited for it to say something other than Not Fertile. That's going to be more rewarding that a pos OPK to me.


----------



## nevertogether

ugh- today is such a rough day for me. i don't know why but some days out of the times that DH is gone are harder than others. i miss him so much! :cry: :cry: :cry: it seems like everytime i get to talk to him on the phone, he has to go do something and has to get off. i hate it! why *I* decided to make us dual military is beyond me! ok sorry for that. had to get it out... :shrug: arein i'm very excited for you. i guess since i can't try this cycle i will just live through you and crazy LOL. so babydust!!


----------



## crazy84

nevertogether said:


> ugh- today is such a rough day for me. i don't know why but some days out of the times that DH is gone are harder than others. i miss him so much! :cry: :cry: :cry: it seems like everytime i get to talk to him on the phone, he has to go do something and has to get off. i hate it! why *I* decided to make us dual military is beyond me! ok sorry for that. had to get it out... :shrug: arein i'm very excited for you. i guess since i can't try this cycle i will just live through you and crazy LOL. so babydust!!

I am sorry that you are having a rough day!!:hugs: I hope that it gets better!! You & arein can help me learn how to chart this month!! LOL!! I feel like I should be seeing AF sometime soon. I am telling you last months cycle really messed me up!!! I have no idea when or if I OV or when AF will be here!! I just think she is coming because of AF symptoms!! I am on CD 22, cycle is normally 28-30 days, but last month it was 38 days. So I have only been off for 15 days!! UGH!! lol Can't wait to get the OvaCue so that I can know what is going on!! lol.... Thanks for letting me rant!! LMAO!! I may have already spilled all of that in an earlier post.... lol, but it is sooooooo frustrating!!:dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

Crazy - Thank you for the hugs and listening. It really helps a lot sometimes. More than you would think! :hugs: As for charting, I know I will help! Can't speak for Arein of course, but she seems very nice so I couldn't imagine why not. I just started to the 20th of March, so I'm no expert, but can help a little. It's really not too complicated at all. I temp at 5:00am every single day and record it before work. You just note your Temp, CM, Period Signs (spotting, heavy bleeding, etc, if applicable), Intercourse Yer or No, etc. FF does most of the work for you after that. It confirmed my OV last month of CD16 by temps so that made me very confident since my period before was odd. I also learned my cycle length of 30 days. It might be off since I had to go off my irregular period in March, but it works for me right now. It takes a few months for them to get your cycle length figured though obviously. It's very simple! You can take a look at mine in my siggy :)


----------



## crazy84

Ok guys.... I did it... I ordered it too!! LOL!! I am so excited!!!!! i ordered it with the vaginal sensor to just so i would have everything I need if it came down to it!!!


----------



## AreIn83

YAY!!! We have our OvaCue Club!!!! How exciting!!!!

Never-I'm sorry :hugs: that does suck pretty badly. My DH just started night shift for a new job and he's NEVER worked nights before and been gone. I was awake pacing the house at 11 pm last night (late for me, I'm up at 5:30 am) because I coudn't sleep without him there. I can't imagine if he was gone all the time!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Crazy- Temping is pretty easy once you get the hang of it. I was having a hard time with my temps being so erratic but I'm not sure why they were. I started temping vaginally this cycle and so far, muuuuch better!!!


----------



## crazy84

So they will just automatically take those other payments out only for 3 months though right??? Guess i should have read the agreement!! I was just too excited!!


----------



## AreIn83

Yep, they automatically come out.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! good morning! arein - still anxiously awaiting :) i'm on CD3 right now so i am going to use OPK's this cycle and then the ovacue in may. DH just found out he will be here in germany for 5 days, that i can spend all five days with him (!!!!!) in june so i've got my FX'ed that i'm ovulating then. if not, i'm going to have to do some major maneuvering to get off work and drive the three hours away he's going to be to try. it's worth it though since it's my last shot this year! i can't wait to better pinpoint. last cycle i O'ed CD16. just seeing if you two want to be my TTC buddies???


----------



## crazy84

Nevertogether- That is so exciting!!!! I really hope that you get a BFP in June!!! Totally worth the drive!!! Yes we should all be TTC buddies.... Arein- Now we finally have our OvaCue club!!! LOL!! I am so ready to try mine out!!! It cracks me up that I could be so excited about something like that!!! LOL I never would have thought!! I love it though!


----------



## AreIn83

This morning I had three bars! This is a definite change from Not Fertile. The 3 bars means possible fertility. We're following Sperm Meets Egg Plan too and tonight is a BD night so that makes me feel pretty good. I'd love to be TTC buddies with you girls!


----------



## nevertogether

crazy - i am just as excited as you, LOL so don't feel so bad about being so excited about it. i got my confirmation it shipped today so i'm anxiously awaiting. DH found out he will be here from the beginning of june to the 29th of june. i usually ovulate around the 30th so i'm HOPING he's here. eeek... FX'ed. arein - that is AWESOME!! i think this ovacue could just work this cycle for ya! i plan on doing SMEP, preseed, and softcup whenever DH is here. i'm taking ALL steps just in case. babydust girlies!!!


----------



## crazy84

I got the confirmation that mine had shipped today too!! I got my preseed in the mail yesterday, and I think the rest of my stuff should be here today!!! Lots of baby dust to us all!!! I still feel like I am about to start... was going to take a test today just incase, but it had an error message!! UGH!!! lol, My brother is playing at a bar tonight and I am going to go watch..... may take another test just to be sure, even though I am pretty sure I might not have OV this month and I am about to start!! LOL


----------



## nevertogether

awww i miss america! :( i want to go see bands and go to bars too! you can here, but it's not the same. i'm confused when i go out here. trying to learn the language a bit better, but it's even harder drunk haha. and the beer will get you soooo drunk soooo fast. i was thinking about drinking tomorrow since, ya know, i'm CD3. who knows though. mood might not be right!


----------



## nevertogether

https://i.imgur.com/KSSox.gif


----------



## crazy84

How do I add that to mine?? That is way cool!! I know I am excited to go see my brother play tonight... I haven't actually gone out in a while!!!


----------



## nevertogether

i like it! wasn't sure if that was the name though. LOL. kinda wanted to think of something cooler, but couldn't think of anything cool. any ideas?


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies!! how is everything??


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
I decided if we don't get pg this cycle (cycle 17) that I am going to also buy this for next cycle. My DH has been against a fertility monitor b/c of the cost and he reckons we are "experts" now with bbt, opk, cm/cp checking, etc. But, If you figure how much I spend on opks each month ($20+usd) alone, x 17 cycles that more than pays for the cost.


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi! i had the same reason. i haven't opk'ed enough to really say that i've spent A LOT on opk's but it just made more sense to me to buy this as opposed to all the test. since DH and i aren't in the same country right now and make our own paychecks..i didn't have to consult hehe :) we're waiting on arein to let us know how it works for her and crazy and i are waiting on ours in the mail...i (as i'm sure they will cause they are super nice) will be happy to let you know how they work! :)


----------



## nevertogether

here's some reading for anyone interested in ovacue.

https://www.ovacue.com
*yes, it is expensive! however ovacue offers a "rent to own" option with their earlier models. and think about how much you spend on opk's! no more sticks like with CBFM!*
Know your body

The newest OvaCue Fertility Monitor represents a major advance for women looking to identify their complete fertile window. OvaCue works by measuring your electrolyte levels which change in concert with your ovulatory cycle. Now, with one simple handheld device, you can accurately measure your unique hormonal changes and visually track your cycle with an interactive calendar.

Safe & reliable

Zetek has been manufacturing and selling FDA approved fertility monitors for over 20 years. We have helped thousands of couples conceive. We provide personalized customer support&#8212;if needed, we'll track your cycles with you.
Easy to use

OvaCue calendar displaySimply place a spoon-sized sensor on your tongue for five seconds each morning and the OvaCue will automatically record your fertility for the day. The OvaCue tracks the readings in memory and indicates your most fertile days graphically on a calendar.
Accurate

Zetek&#8217;s Electrolyte Method&#8482; has been proven to be 98.3% accurate at monitoring ovulation in numerous studies, including those sponsored by the National Institutes of Health and published in peer-reviewed journal articles.
Convenient

The OvaCue requires no urine sampling and can be used for many years with no additional purchases required. The OvaCue comes complete with the base unit, sealed oral sensor, carrying case, owner&#8217;s manual, battery and a free pregnancy test.

Sperm must be waiting when the egg is released, as intercourse timed in advance of ovulation is the only way you can conceive a baby. However, advance notice is only half of what you need to plan intercourse. Since the window for successful fertilization can be as short as a day or less, you also need accurate prediction as the time of ovulation draws close. Some fertility monitors give lengthy notice, but also give &#8220;false positives&#8221; eight or more days in advance and may continue giving false positives even after ovulation has occurred.

Which fertility monitor best identifies your days of peak fertility?

https://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.zetek.net/images/method-comparison08.gif

Since you cannot conceive after you have ovulated, successfully timing conception depends on the accuracy of your fertility monitor. Only the OvaCue Fertility Monitor gives you sufficient notice and marks your complete fertile window (with use of the optional vaginal sensor) with virtually no false positive readings&#8212;98.3% accurate in NIH-supported testing.


Using the OvaCue

Using the OvaCue is simple. Starting on day two of your cycle, just put the spoon-sized sensor on your tongue for three seconds first thing each morning. The OvaCue takes your electrolyte reading and automatically computes:

* Your current cycle day
* Fertility status for today (darker colors equal higher fertility)
* Peak fertility days (your best chance to conceive)
* When ovulation occurred (with optional vaginal sensor)
* Start and end of fertile window (when you can conceive) 

The OvaCue tracks your readings in memory and indicates your most fertile period, beginning five to seven days before ovulation until ovulation occurs.
Interpreting the your personal Ovulation Calendar

OvaCue&#8217;s reliability takes the guesswork and the stress out of identifying your most fertile time. You can plan your activities well in advance for the best chance of conception.

The OvaCue tracks your hormonal changes and maintains a record for four months running. You can review your readings or add new readings with a simple touch of a button. You can also download the information to a Windows computer and use the OvaGraph software to track your cycles over your entire fertile lifetime.

If you want to confirm the time of your ovulation every month and mark the end of your fertile window, you will want to use the optional vaginal sensor.

Couples who are ready to be pregnant should plan for intercourse the day OvaCue defines as your most fertile day. Remember, you must have intercourse before ovulation to conceive. If your menstrual period does not begin within two or three weeks, a pregnancy test may be in order.

Compare fertility monitors:
https://www.zetek.net/compare_fertility_monitors.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## Titi

I just talked to DH and he is for it! Yay! He agrees that if it keeps taking us this long it could save $$ in long run and plus we can use it for other pregnancies and also forever if we actually at some point find ourselves NOT wanting to conceive (as we are Catholic-bc is out).


----------



## crazy84

OK..... you will never believe this!! So I ended up doing a HPT last night....faint positive!!! So I did a digital today and it said pregnant!! I just spent all that money.... lol!!! oh well!!! Hopefully this sticks!! I am beside myself because I didn't even think I had ovulated!!!!


----------



## Titi

Crazy 84-That's incredible!! Great news! Well worth the money spent, lol!

No seriously-I am planning to purchase one. Maybe if you don't want to keep yours we can work something out!

Congrats again!!!!


----------



## crazy84

Titi said:


> Crazy 84-That's incredible!! Great news! Well worth the money spent, lol!
> 
> No seriously-I am planning to purchase one. Maybe if you don't want to keep yours we can work something out!
> 
> Congrats again!!!!

LOL, I haven't even gotten it in the mail yet!! Isn't that crazy!! I am going to wait a few weeks and make sure I am good to go. And then I have several ovulation tests that I just bought, a tube of preseed that I just got in the mail, and I am waiting on a book called Taking Control of Your Fertility that I might get rid of!! I am going to wait just to be sure though!! I really am in shock!! Like I said I didn't even think I had ovulated.... I was pretty sure that Af was going to show any day! I am excited, but still cautious! Good Luck to you all!! PLease keep me updated, and I will do the same!


----------



## nevertogether

wow crazy this is awesome!! you're so lucky!! FX'ed for you girl!


----------



## nevertogether

hey crazy - everything still good and getting that + HPT??? i'm so excited for you!! titi- you ordered the ovacue yet? arein must be busy BD'ing :sex: since ovacue told her shes possibly fertile. hehe :)


----------



## Titi

no-saving up for ovacue. Either next cycle or one after : )


----------



## pink_bow

crazy84 said:


> OK..... you will never believe this!! So I ended up doing a HPT last night....faint positive!!! So I did a digital today and it said pregnant!! I just spent all that money.... lol!!! oh well!!! Hopefully this sticks!! I am beside myself because I didn't even think I had ovulated!!!!

Congrats! Isn't it typical that you spend loads of money on ttc stuff that you dont need!! xxxx


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping thats the case for me pink_bow, haha :)


----------



## pink_bow

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xxxx


----------



## hoping4mybump

i bought the ovacue but i guarentee you that it is not worth the money. it gave me a date that i would b ovulating on but later i find out i ovulated 3 days later!! n u have 2 b very consistant and take ur readings every morning b4 u do nething. if ur ne thin like me.....not a morning person.....forgetful....stuff like that, then ur not gunna have much luck with it. i wud rather just stick to the old fashion ways of knowing wen i ovulate. Thats just my opinion


----------



## nevertogether

hey hoping! thanks for the opinions. i will see if that is a problem for me too. i already temp though so it shouldn't be hard to keep up. i have to work the same time everyday, 0630 so it shouldn't be too hard for me. we will see!


----------



## crazy84

nevertogether said:


> hey crazy - everything still good and getting that + HPT??? i'm so excited for you!! titi- you ordered the ovacue yet? arein must be busy BD'ing :sex: since ovacue told her shes possibly fertile. hehe :)

Hey.... I am still getting positives!! I am still totally shocked!! lol, but way excited!! I tested everytime with afternoon pee.... sorry if that was TMI..lol, so now I am just wondering when I might have concieved! I am going to wait a couple of weeks to go to the doctor though!! Have you gotten your OvaCue in yet?? I need to go to the post office to see if mine is here yet! Lol lots of baby dust to you guys!


----------



## AreIn83

Sorry girls. I had such a crazy weekend, DD's birthday party and a bachelorette party and school work. I had absolutely no time to myself! I'm going to try to get caught up on all of these posts today. 

OvaCue gave me a high fertility on Friday. I'm still following SMEP with it so we got our CD 12 BD in last night. Hoping for my 7 bars in the next few days!


----------



## AreIn83

So I see we lost Crazy but for a very good reason. That's awesome Crazy!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein!! yup, we lost crazy, but such a GOOD THING!! she better keep us updated :) i can't wait til my ovacue gets here so i can figure it out. still goin good for you?? wish dh was here so i could start more TTC..i hate waiting!!


----------



## AreIn83

So far, just great. I got seven bars or "high fertility" on Friday. It was awesome! So excited for my nine bars!


----------



## crazy84

Hey guys!! How is everything going??? Nevertogether- did you get your's in the mail yet? Arein- You said you are doing the SMEP also?? I think that it works.... we were kinda doing that too.... lol, we missed a couple of days, but we were just BDing every other day.... if I would have known I ovulated we would have BDed everyday during that time... lol, but I had no clue!! Anyway Good Luck ladies!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

I got my Peak on my OvaCue this morning! It was pretty exciting but it just seems kind of early to me? I should O tomorrow based on my reading but I haven't O'd in the past until 16 or after. Do you guys think it's the herbal supplements? I have no idea. But I'm going with it regardless. I have 3 OPKs left from last cycle I may confirm with.


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein - what supplements are you taking? i know if you are taking soy, that it can make you o earlier if you have a pretty normal cycle. i would use the OPK's too, just to confirm, since this is the first time trying out ovacue. don't want to miss your peak!

crazy - i haven't got mine yet. because of the volcano in iceland, overseas mail has stopped so i guess i have to wait a little bit longer. ugh. you're so lucky girl! i hope we have your luck in june :)


----------



## AreIn83

I'm taking Black Cohosh and Red Raspberry Leaf tea plus an organic multivitamin and metafolate. It could have been the black cohosh, I guess. Def going use those OPKs tonight and tomorrow just to see.


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein - i read about black cohosh. i was wondering about it actually. i have a lot of hot flashes, but i don't know if estrogen is the case. what was your reasoning in trying it?


----------



## AreIn83

Because it helps increase CM and can aid in implantation. It seems to shorten my follicular phase when I take it regularly. Last month I didn't take it as regularly just to see what would happen and I o'd later than the cycle before but it's not ever been this early! Even when I was just using OPKs and not temping, I wouldn't get a pos OPK til 16-19.


----------



## moochacha

Oh I'm getting one for next cycle!!! I've been looking into these for months now but after a MC I decided to take a cycle off from TTC. Now we're back and with Clomid :dance:

I really wanted one for this cycle but I ordered it too late as I live in Australia its going to take a few weeks to get here. :(


----------



## nevertogether

morning everyone!

moochacha - welcome! arein is the only one out of our group that has got to try it so far. as far as i've heard - she really likes it. crazy ordered one and got a :bfp: while waiting and i'm still waiting on mine. i'm in germany, so i've been waiting for a while too. 

arein - so you confirmed the O with your OPK's? i think cd14 is a good O date though, isn't it. i think that's pretty regular. i O CD16 as well, at least the time i tracked it.


----------



## nevertogether

i wanted to try SMEP so bad, but i'm not sure that i will get to see DH CD8-16. in fact, i highly doubt it. his command will probably OK me seeing him while he is in germany (two hours from me, so i'm taking time off..) but i doubt that many days. i was thinking trying at least CD13-CD16 which should be my MOST fertile days. do you think that will be enough time, and if we have to BD everyday..will that cause a problem? eeek.. :shrug:


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> morning everyone!
> 
> moochacha - welcome! arein is the only one out of our group that has got to try it so far. as far as i've heard - she really likes it. crazy ordered one and got a :bfp: while waiting and i'm still waiting on mine. i'm in germany, so i've been waiting for a while too.
> 
> arein - so you confirmed the O with your OPK's? i think cd14 is a good O date though, isn't it. i think that's pretty regular. i O CD16 as well, at least the time i tracked it.

Thank you :hugs: I can't wait to get mine, part of me thinks hold off and wait because I might get a bfp but now I've made the plunge and even if I get a bfp before it arrives there's always ebay :haha:


----------



## moochacha

I'm going to try give OPK's again this month, I tired using them last year but never got a pos.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! How are yall today??? Well, I got my OvaCue in yesterday!! lol... I went ahead and opened it cause I think I will keep it for next time!! Man that vaginal sensor looks scary!! lol, jk!!! Well, I just wanted to say hi!!! Hope yall are doing well!!!


----------



## nevertogether

Hey Crazy!!! Is everything still going OK? Any symptoms or anything??? I'm so excited for you. I still haven't gotten mine, but I assume that is because i'm overseas. Geez. Hate waiting!! I should be O'ing soon so I guess I will start with my OPK's. I can't :sex: without DH here obviously, but I'm using the time to figure out my body so that I know for a fact when I'm O'ing when he is here :) 

Moochacha - I'm using OPK's this month too. Lots of babydust to you girl!!


----------



## crazy84

nevertogether said:



> Hey Crazy!!! Is everything still going OK? Any symptoms or anything??? I'm so excited for you. I still haven't gotten mine, but I assume that is because i'm overseas. Geez. Hate waiting!! I should be O'ing soon so I guess I will start with my OPK's. I can't :sex: without DH here obviously, but I'm using the time to figure out my body so that I know for a fact when I'm O'ing when he is here :)
> 
> Moochacha - I'm using OPK's this month too. Lots of babydust to you girl!!

Everything is still going good. I have an appointment on Tuesday just to confirm it. I wonder if I take in the 20 HPT's that I have already done, if that would be confirmation enough!!! LMAO!! JK!!! I am excited to know if everything is ok or not. I have managed to stress myself out worrying! I think that it is smart to kinda get your body figured out before hand... then your chances become even better!! I'm wishing you tons of luck!! I can't wait to hear yall's success stories!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, back to High Fertility today so I'm assuming that I'm O-ing today. Everything says yes, high cp wet cm and left sided O pains. I did use another OPK this morning that was negative though but I'm just going to try to ignore that!


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> Ok, back to High Fertility today so I'm assuming that I'm O-ing today. Everything says yes, high cp wet cm and left sided O pains. I did use another OPK this morning that was negative though but I'm just going to try to ignore that!

Go for it!! :happydance: :dust: Plus if you're ovulating today it would be a little too late to catch the surge via an OPK normally pick up the surge anyway from 12-48 hours before hand. 

Good luck :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein - moochacha has a good point. i didn't even think about the fact that ovacue claims to pick up the ovulation 7 days in advance. so if that is the case, that would explain why you have been getting fertility all this time. and this is your normal O day right? hopefully everything goes according to planned and a :bfp: is on it's way!! :)


----------



## AreIn83

My usual O day has been around 16, which is today. I had all of the right symptoms yesterday but my temp is not going with the montior. The monitor took me back down to possible fertility, which is to be expected 2 days after peak, but my temps are just not meshing. I can say this, my temp taking skills are less than accurate so that very well may be the issue. I wake up all through the night, I ususally don't remember to temp right when I open my eyes and roll around in bed half awake until I remember etc etc. 
Moochacha-You're right. I'm just second guessing all of this OvaCue business I think. I did my last OPK this am just for shits and gigs, and it was nearly positive. So I'm thinking I'm on the downhill slide of my surge.


----------



## nevertogether

hey girly! i'm a little confused. are you liking the ovacue or no? i'm probably going to be a bit skeptical with it as well, but just wanted to see if you still liked it as much as before. hoping it has been right on your days so you get that :bfp: this month girl!


----------



## goddess25

Wow this interesting, i have found something new to obsess about. Its pretty expensive though. This is the first month I am going to try OPks, I am temping for the first month and I have bought some preseed. Think I will try that first but it does sound pretty good. I will view this thread with interest and look for your results.


----------



## nevertogether

hey goddess! this is my second month temping, but my first using OPK's as well. i can't wait to get my ovacue and see the difference between the OPK's and the ovacue. it is expensive, but in the long run, the OPK's are way more expensive. waiting eagerly to see what arein thinks about it :)


----------



## AreIn83

I do like it, I really do. It's easy to use and yep, cheaper in the long run. But if you compare my temps to what my monitor says, they don't match up and that's why I'm getting antsy about the whole thing. Does that make sense?


----------



## nevertogether

definitely makes sense. like "is it the ovacue or the temps that are right?" is what you are wondering. it's so hard to tell because a lot of things can affect your temp. not sleeping enough, waking up a lot, sleeping with your mouth open, etc. but ovacue is supposed to test on your saliva which i think would be more accurate. i guess we will see. definitely stinks having to play the waiting game with something you aren't for sure about. i think if you two still followed with SMEP though and :sex: enough that your temps and ovacue might be close enough for it to not make a difference? they aren't far off are they?


----------



## AreIn83

Well...good question!!! I would think the OvaCue is more accurate than my temps. I do temp vaginally which is supposed to be better but they're still all up and down.


----------



## Titi

I cant wait to see what happens after a whole cycle for you!


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> Well...good question!!! I would think the OvaCue is more accurate than my temps. I do temp vaginally which is supposed to be better but they're still all up and down.

You know I was reading a review a few weeks ago from a woman who's been using Ovacue for like 9 years.

Here's the review, I found the last part of her review to be interesting it makes sense. 

_We have been using the OvaCue with both oral and vaginal monitors and tracking software for maybe 8-9 years. We are Catholic and do natural family planning but wanted a back-up since I am getting older and anticipating menopause. We can not say enough about the benefit of this product. It is a simple tool to help determine fertility as that is what it is designed for, so if it can help you determine when you are fertile it is very helpful for avoiding pregnancy as well...

The key is to follow the directions, especially the morning saliva reading. That reading helps determine that your body is preparing to ovulate. The vaginal sensor then confirms ovulation. I don't see why anyone would not purchase both parts to the monitor, they are both necessary. There is also tracking software available that lets you upload from the handheld to the PC. A wonderful $25 option we would not do without. It is a fairly sensitive little piece of equipment. It has to be!

*As far as accuracy and use:
It is nearly impossible for an electronic device to be accurate if it doesn't have data to crunch! This is actual science that doctors are very familiar with. Thus the first cycle could be inaccurate because the program is looking for a pattern of high and low to determine fertility. A few months of data and the device is VERY accurate. Using NFP I am very aware of my cycle to begin with so the OvaCue is just my double-check, but I can still say that even with occassionally irregular cycles it is still very accurate.*
_


----------



## moochacha

So I guess it will take a few cycles to really start being accurate :flower:


----------



## AreIn83

Aw! Thanks Moochacha. I have read that before, as well. It takes a few cycles. That made me feel tons better, really! I was really getting kind of down about spending that outrageous amount of money even though it would eventually pay for itself considering I'm not buying anymore OPKs.


----------



## nevertogether

wow that is a great article moochacha and makes a lot of sense in this case. hopefully that is just the case for you arein. which i'm sure it is. :)


----------



## AreIn83

I think my temp took a turn for the better today. If I keep getting high temps for the next 2 days, my crosshairs wil be on CD15 which is what OvaCue said.


----------



## Titi

Arein-I love that pic of you!


----------



## AreIn83

Aw thanks, my sister is sitting next to me but she hated the pic of her so I cropped her out. 
I'm having right sided O pains now. Left sided pains 2 days ago but these are way stronger. Now I'm really mad DH messed up last night's BD!


----------



## nevertogether

get some today girl!! wouldn't hurt :) isn't that the "insurance bd"


----------



## AreIn83

Ooooh! I've already called DH on this! I told him that we are geting busy when I get home from work! I have to give myself one last go.


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein!! i'm hoping this is your cycle.. soo excited :0) i'm ready to get my ovacue in the mail!!! crazy - everything still good???


----------



## AreIn83

Everything is going great. I got my last BD in yesterday and I feel pretty good about it. I'm really having some positive feelings about this cycle but I tend to be really positive the first few days after O then I can feel her creeping up on me. Those O pains were pretty strong yesterday and I had that same kind of O pain when I got preg in September so I'm hoping!
Your OvaCue still hasn't shown? I ordered SoftCups at the beginning of my cycle and they still haven't come and now it's too late for this cycle. I'm hoping they show up right around the time I'm getting my BFP!


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein! nope. i didn't get a chance to check my mail friday though, so it might be here. it's taking forever, but they stopped all incoming mail for a few days because of the volcano in iceland..so maybe that is why. hoping it's here soon! just so i can play with :) i have my softcups, they didn't take too long to come..you will be like crazy and getting new ttc stuff in when you don't need it anymore, haha. FX'ed and :dust: to you!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks babe. If you play with it, make sure you clear it all out before you start using for real, like Moochacha said it keeps track of all of your information.


----------



## nevertogether

i will make sure that i remember that. definitely don't need to misread anything since DH and i only have one month to try. i'm going to start my OPK's on monday, CD13 for me, as I usually O on CD16, is this a good time to start do you think? just trying to figure out my body before DH is here. i got the thick, sticky CM today (TMI :shrug:) so I know/hope O is coming!


----------



## AreIn83

I think the CD13 is a good time. I usually O on CD16 and FF told me to start on CD12. Creamy leads to watery/EWCM so you're on a great track! When does he get there?


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Just wanted to say hi!! Things are still good my way!!! Arein I hope this is your month!! Nevertogether- I know June is going to be your month!! I am really excited for you girls!!


----------



## emilyjean

Hubby told me to go ahead and buy it, so I did! I rent to owned it, actually. I wish I had gotten the one with the vaginal sensor though. Arein- how long did it take to get to you? We're both in IL, so should be a similar timeframe. I did pay 5 dollars extra for slightly faster shipping. I'm so excited! I didn't even have to talk hubby into it like I was thinking I would. I think the length of TTC is finally getting to him as well.


----------



## nevertogether

good afternoon lovely ladies! :) 

arein - well, i have creamy CM today, so thinking that O is on it's way. i've been taking supplements, so not sure if that might have pushed forward O date or anything. I'm going to test tonight probably, and then twice a day until then O. which *should* be friday unless it's changed. we O the same day of our cycles. sweet! DH might get to visit the end of may, but that's not confirmed. so, if that doesn't happen, i get to see him the end of june. we're trying to plan from the 23-30 of june because that's my fertile period, but it all depends on whether his command OK's him to see me all those days. they might not :( FX'ed though!

crazy - so glad that everything is going good for you. we miss talking to you every day but i'm sure you've got a lot to handle with the two kids and new pregnancy. is DH as excited as you? and the kids? i guess all the :dust: we threw on you worked. so throw some on me! haha :)

emilyjean - welcome to the club! i'm so glad that your hubby is in this with you. the same happened to me. i thought hubby would think i was crazy, but when i told him, he told me whatever it takes. i hope it gets to you soon and you get to trying! hopefully ovacue will bring you a :bfp: just like arein SHOULD get this month! :)


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-
I am on cd12 today. Hoping if AF starts in 2-3 days (pray it doesn't!!!!!!!!) then I can talk DH into getting the ovacue for next cycle!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - do you mean CD24? that confused the heck out of me for a second until i saw your siggly, LOL


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> hey titi - do you mean CD24? that confused the heck out of me for a second until i saw your siggly, LOL

ha ha-yeah I meant 12dpo/cd24. duh it was early, lol


----------



## AreIn83

emily-I had mine in less than 36 hours but I paid for the overnight shipping. It was really fast! You'll love it, do you temp? I didn't get the vaginal sensor either because I temp. 

My OvaCue has said Not Fertile for the last 2 days which is right. I'm really pretty anxious to start peeing on my HPTs. I want to go do it now but that would be a waste of time, money and emotion. I HATE the TWW. Hate it, hate it, hate it.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm in like a never ending two month wait, LOL. i know AF was going to be here this month and next month just because i haven't got to :sex: to make it otherwise. i think this is your cycle arein!! weird feeling, but who knows.. FX'ed!! :)


----------



## AreIn83

I hope you're right! It kind of gave me goosebumps when you said that, I used to be on the SoulCysters boards when I was trying to get information because I had been wrongly told that I had PCOS. The month I got my BFP, some girl said to me "I have a feeling about you". I keep chasing you from this thread to the SMEP thread.


----------



## nevertogether

haha, i know right. what's with us talking two different places? i just spend the weekends on here and nights. nothing much to do without dh here :shrug: i usually don't have feelings about people, but i do with you, not sure why. maybe that is a GOOD thing!


----------



## AreIn83

I hope it is!!! I'm just going to keep a positive attitude and try not to go peeing on anything just yet. If your DH does get to come see you the end of May, I'll know that Jenny Renny is the real thing!


----------



## nevertogether

agreed! he still hasn't found out. the end of june is a for sure thing, but the end of may isn't. the end of may would be awesome though because we have a four day then and i will definitely have time to :sex: i'm taking 7 days off the end of june to go see him to :sex: and just be in his arms! i miss him so much :cry: :dust: girly!!


----------



## emilyjean

Arein- No, I don't temp, I just recently got a regular scheduled job where I actually get up at nearly the same time every day, so I may start. I'll probably do OPK's the first month. I might end up adding the sensor later, if it takes a few more months. I hope not though. :( 

How many DPO are you? I'm in the TWW too, but I'm not expecting anything this month, hubby was gone during the fertile window, I think. I tried getting my body to ovulate sooner with the clomid, but who knows if it worked, haha.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm close to my O time! i'm going to start OPK's today. kind of strange to get excited about O when dh isn't even here, but i am. i think because it's the only exciting time of the cycle. haha.


----------



## AreIn83

I'm 4 DPO today. I thought about buying the sensor but I think that temping is just as effective. Plus it's a $10 thermometer vs. a $100 sensor. 

never-I'm sure you do miss him. DH works nights and I hate being home without him there. I have DD so we stay busy but I'd much rather him be at home. Did you get your reading yet?


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein! FX'ed for you girl. i do miss DH :( i got my reading the beginning of april. she told me i would get pregnant in april, but that makes no sense because i won't see dh in april. so mine is wrong. boooo still no ovacue. should come this week though!


----------



## AreIn83

Oh :duh:! I'm retarted, I totally knew that. I was in a hurry this morning.


----------



## nevertogether

haha, no worries girly. i got my royal jelly in today though. i'm really excited to take it. i've heard great things!


----------



## AreIn83

What is royal jelly for?


----------



## nevertogether

Regular consumption of high-quality Royal Jelly has been shown to help balance hormones. This makes it beneficial to those individuals that suffer from a hormonal imbalance, as it helps to provide support to the endocrine system. It can also help with problems that are related to hormonal imbalance, such as polycystic ovarian syndrome or irregular menstrual cycles. Some studies have shown that Royal Jelly has the propensity to mimic human estrogen, which can help those that suffer from low estrogen levels.

Royal Jelly is primarily sold as a dietary supplement that can be used for a variety of issues. Some of the things that Royal Jelly has been used for include:

&#8226; To increase libido
&#8226; Support egg health
&#8226; Diminish and reduce the signs of aging
&#8226; To reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury
&#8226; To naturally boost the bodies immune system
&#8226; To help treat auto-immune problems like non-rheumatoid arthritis

You can usually find Royal Jelly in capsule or liquid form. The liquid form is placed into a honey base, that can be taken orally or mixed into beverages, meal-replacement shakes or smoothies. When purchasing Royal Jelly, you want to make sure that you only choose pure, high-quality jelly from a reputable source. Make sure there are no preservatives, additives or chemicals to the jelly, so that it does not counteract what you are trying to do to boost your fertility.

It is extremely important to note that Royal Jelly should not be taken by everyone. As with anything, even those things that are natural, it is possible for an individual to have an allergic reaction from consuming the jelly. If you know that you have an allergy to bee stings or even an allergy to honey, you should not take Royal Jelly, as side affects and reactions can include minor to severe skin irritations, difficulty breathing or even anaphylactic shock.


----------



## nevertogether

https://forums.fertilitycommunity.c...-ivf/276953-has-anyone-taken-royal-jelly.html very good forum with lots of information on it


----------



## AreIn83

Awesome! Maybe I'll try that one if this one isn't it!


----------



## nevertogether

i find the weirdest stuff, i know. haha. i just don't have much to do when i'm not at work. :shrug: i think you won't even have to worry about it, cause this is your cycle!! FX'ed!!


----------



## AreIn83

AAAH! I hope you're right. I'm not much for waiting anymore.


----------



## crazy84

nevertogether said:


> good afternoon lovely ladies! :)
> 
> arein - well, i have creamy CM today, so thinking that O is on it's way. i've been taking supplements, so not sure if that might have pushed forward O date or anything. I'm going to test tonight probably, and then twice a day until then O. which *should* be friday unless it's changed. we O the same day of our cycles. sweet! DH might get to visit the end of may, but that's not confirmed. so, if that doesn't happen, i get to see him the end of june. we're trying to plan from the 23-30 of june because that's my fertile period, but it all depends on whether his command OK's him to see me all those days. they might not :( FX'ed though!
> 
> crazy - so glad that everything is going good for you. we miss talking to you every day but i'm sure you've got a lot to handle with the two kids and new pregnancy. is DH as excited as you? and the kids? i guess all the :dust: we threw on you worked. so throw some on me! haha :)
> 
> emilyjean - welcome to the club! i'm so glad that your hubby is in this with you. the same happened to me. i thought hubby would think i was crazy, but when i told him, he told me whatever it takes. i hope it gets to you soon and you get to trying! hopefully ovacue will bring you a :bfp: just like arein SHOULD get this month! :)

Hey girlie!! Things are still good. been super busy this week... ahhhh And I am so tired!! I haven't told my 2 kids yet about the baby. I am waiting until after I go to the doc. But I think that they will be excited. My daughter is 8 and my son is 6, so too have a new baby should be exciting!! DH is so excited. I am throwing buckets of baby dust on you girls!!!


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls sorry I haven't been on for a while DH took me away to the coast for the weekend :dance:

Oooh I take royal jelly not only is it great for fertility I use to be ALWAYS tired and cranky :blush: since I've been taking Royal Jelly I have so much more energy and it really has stabilized my moods, also it increased my sex drive (tmi) but I never felt like it before.

Hubby takes it as well great for spermies and hair lol also increased his :sex: drive.


----------



## moochacha

I started taking B complex 150 hopefully to stop mid cycle spotting and stabilize progesterone hopefully it wont delay ovulation though. I also have progesterone cream if that doesn't do the trick this cycle I might give progesterone suppositories a go :shy:


----------



## nevertogether

arein - FX'ed for :bfp:

crazy - thanks for the :dust: glad to hear DH is so excited and i'm sure the kids will be too!

moo - do you take the pill form or the jar kind of royal jelly? glad to hear you're getting your cycles straightened out lovely!!


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> arein - FX'ed for :bfp:
> 
> crazy - thanks for the :dust: glad to hear DH is so excited and i'm sure the kids will be too!
> 
> moo - do you take the pill form or the jar kind of royal jelly? glad to hear you're getting your cycles straightened out lovely!!

I'm just taking it in pill form - its Royal Jelly 1000 https://www.chemistwarehouse.com.au...me=Healthy+Care+Royal+Jelly+1000+365+Capsules

What form are you taking it in? I wanted to try take it in natural form, there are a few better products other than the one I'm taking which are snap frozen but my best friend is a Natural Therapist and she recommended these capsules for me.


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: hi my beautiful ovacue ladies!! 

moo - how are ya! i have the pill form as well. the y.s organic bees farm brand. heard it was pretty good. i've heard some very very good things about a natural form that i might break down and get. eek :) 

oh - and my OVACUE CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY! :happydance: i'm so anxious to try it, but since i'm CD14. dang it i have to wait until next cycle :( patience is NOT my virtue.

how is everyone's day..? arein. you itching to test yet?? i'm pretty sure i'm itching to test FOR YOU! :)

hope everything is well crazy. miss ya!!


----------



## AreIn83

For sure itching! I did test yesterday just to hopefully get it out of my system for a few more days. I barely even looked at it, knowing it would be negative. 
Do you love it?! That's so exciting.


----------



## Whitbit22

Do you girls have vaginal sensors with your Ovacues? Just wondering.. I read that its the only thing that absolutely confirms it, or is it pretty easy to tell without it?


----------



## AreIn83

I didn't buy one but I temp and it looks like you do too.


----------



## Whitbit22

I just bought a BBT. Awesome! Hubby said I could spend some money but I dont know if I should get one or not! Maybe it will solve my problem of not getting enough BD in if I know exactly when to!


----------



## AreIn83

I was temping before I bought my OvaCue so I just stuck with that for O confirmation. I couldn't see buying a vag sensor for $100 when it wouldn't tell me anything differently than my temp would.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! well, i've been messing with my ovacue and it seems SO simple. all these reviews about it being hard. not quite understanding. all you have to do is read the operators manual and it tells you step by step. i'm girly sometimes too and i love the cute case it comes in. as for the vaginal sensor, i did go for it and i know crazy did too. i temp as well. i went for it, because in february i either didn't o (annovulatory cycle), chemical pregnancy, or started to o but didn't finish..and it caused my march *period i never got* to be all messed up. i wanted the vaginal sensor to CONFIRM that i did o. i like it so far though.. just hate that i have to wait for my next cycle!


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! I just wanted to check in and see how you are all doing!!!!! I hope that things are going well!!! Nevertogether- I bet you were excited to see the OvaCue finally arive!! I am so excited for you guys!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Do you guys have Ovacue or Ovacue 2? Is there a difference? bout to order i think


----------



## AreIn83

I have the OvaCue Classic, I did the rent to own option. The only difference is that the OvaCue II gives you a calendar view of your readings where the OvaCue Classic gives you read outs in a list form, you have to press next to see the previous day's results.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks so much! Im going to go buy one!! :wohoo:
hope im not jumping the gun too much! Im only 2dpo lol


----------



## AreIn83

You have to start it by cd 5 or wait til the next cycle. I got mine overnight and I see you're in the US too, I'd do it now though!


----------



## Whitbit22

Awesome! I didnt know that, should give me plenty of time to get it. Should be on its way soon!


----------



## AreIn83

Woo! Another OvaCue Team member!


----------



## Whitbit22

Im so excited! So many of the ladies that use these gadgets get their bfp so quick! I was checking out the cbfm graduates thread too its nuts. Im so sick of trying to pinpoint it myself with dern strips!


----------



## AreIn83

I just got tired of spending the money month after month and not really being sure if what I was reading was right.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea and the uncertainty is causing both Dh and I a terrible load of stress. I sit around wondering am I or arent I O'ing?!


----------



## AreIn83

Temping def helped me, too. It made me even more sure I was O-ing. I was annovulatory for about a year and it scared me to think it oculd happen again. 
Never-you aren't temping, right?


----------



## emilyjean

So my credit card got declined, lol. Which was a blessing in disguise, because after I ordered the one without the vaginal sensor, OH said 'There was a better one and you didn't get it?' so, I ordered that one. It shipped a few hours after I ordered it, and I upgraded to 2 day shipping, so it should be here by Friday!! Can't wait!

Arein- where abouts in IL are you? I'm in LaSalle county.


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies! well, i've been messing with my ovacue and it seems SO simple. all these reviews about it being hard. not quite understanding. all you have to do is read the operators manual and it tells you step by step. i'm girly sometimes too and i love the cute case it comes in. as for the vaginal sensor, i did go for it and i know crazy did too. i temp as well. i went for it, because in february i either didn't o (annovulatory cycle), chemical pregnancy, or started to o but didn't finish..and it caused my march *period i never got* to be all messed up. i wanted the vaginal sensor to CONFIRM that i did o. i like it so far though.. just hate that i have to wait for my next cycle!

Oh congrats on your Ovacue!!! Did you get the new release one? I'm totally get the next generation one with a vaginal sensor. I'm planning to use the Ovacue for family planning for many years so it's totally worth it.

Enjoy hun!


----------



## moochacha

*Whitbit22* - Yay :dance: which one did you get?


----------



## AreIn83

Em-Macon County. I'm not really familiar with LaSalle, I think Streator and Peru are in LaSalle?


----------



## AreIn83

Never-Where have you been all day?


----------



## Whitbit22

I got the original. It was a steal on ebay! :wohoo:


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> I got the original. It was a steal on ebay! :wohoo:

Congrats on the find :happydance:


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> You have to start it by cd 5 or wait til the next cycle. I got mine overnight and I see you're in the US too, I'd do it now though!

How much was the overnight shipping? Whit is right-everyone I know that was using a cbfm got pg so quickly.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies :wave:

arein - to answer your question. i'm in germany, so i'm 6 or 7 hours ahead of most people. 6 ahead of those on the east coast, 7 ahead of TX, IL, central time. soooo. i have been in bed this whole time :) came back and saw all sorts of new posts. i was excited! oh, and yes i do temp.

moo - i have the same that arein has. i have the ovacue classic and did the rent to own option with the vaginal sensor.

emilyjean & whitbit, welcome to the club ladies!! did ya'll both get the brand new one? would love to hear reviews on that one from someone. i'm fine with the classic, but just curious.

titi - hope you join the club soon! seems like it's getting bigger quick. 

well, it's a new day for me in germany. 0500 in the morning. going to take my fertil aid, do some sprints (ugh), then 8 hours working on the blackhawks and i will be home :) have a good day when you get this! :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks never! I got the classic off ebay. Couldn't afford a new model but its fine! I'm totally stalking this thread now!! LOL
Hope you have a good day :)

Titi-Hope you join us as well we will have yet another thing in common!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks never! I got the classic off ebay. Couldn't afford a new model but its fine! I'm totally stalking this thread now!! LOL
Hope you have a good day :)

Titi-Hope you join us as well we will have yet another thing in common!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks never! I got the classic off ebay. Couldn't afford a new model but its fine! I'm totally stalking this thread now!! LOL
Hope you have a good day :)

Titi-Hope you join us as well we will have yet another thing in common!!


----------



## nevertogether

i could have afforded the new model, but i'm cheap, haha. plus arein helped me to realize there really wasn't all that great of a difference between the classic and the new. just fancy stuff that really didn't matter. the cute case the classic comes with is enough for me :) you're in the 2WW! FX'ed for you whit. crazy84 on here got her :bfp: right before she got her ovacue, haha. maybe that will be you!!

:wave:


----------



## Whitbit22

LOL Thatd be awesome. DH just said a couple of hours ago, "wouldnt that be funny if you just ordered all this stuff and you were pregnant?" haha


----------



## nevertogether

wish that was my luck! could be yours :) i got my smiley on my OPK today ladies. i'm really happy. it was a random test before i have to go back to work. i obviously can't :sex: but i'm happy to know i am at least O'ing on track (usually O on CD16) so my body is doing good. i've started taking fertil aid (3 weeks), maca, royal jelly, and fish oil and i'm surprised none of it has affected my cycle. hopefully all it does is increase my energy, help my body, and make my period time more managable. i'm so happy!! can't wait to use my ovacue!! everyone's day goes well i hope!!


----------



## moochacha

Congrats on the positive OPK :dance:


----------



## Titi

Okay-I bought it. The whole kit & caboodle-the new one with vag sensor plus the software. I got it off /www.ababyoutlets.com. The price was the same as the manufacturer, earlypregnancytests.com, ebay and amazon but is you use coupon codes FIVEOFF or TweetPeep you get 5% off! I used my savings to pay for 2 day air.


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! Just wanted to say hi and see how everything is going?? I am so excited to hear results from you all!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

titi- I did the next day which was $43-ish, the overnight is $70-ish.


----------



## AreIn83

Never- Girlie, you're going to be all set when you get to see DH!


----------



## Whitbit22

Congrats on the positive never!

And yay Titi!! Im SO excited you got one!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Whitbit22

I checked to see if mine had shipped yet, and the seller hasnt yet! I hope they ship it today, I paid them right away!


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies :wave: thank you for all the OPK congrats. i think i got the EWCM today. weird looking, LOL, guess i never payed much attention.

whit - i hope they ship soon. that's one thing i don't like about ebay :shrug: hopefully you get it soon.

crazy - we're all doing great. the question is how are you? symptoms yet? do you know how far along you are? i hope that you and the family are doing good. 

arein - we need to make the front page like most of the clubs have. with the people in it's names and if they have BFP or not and what cycle day they are on. what do you think? we can't really use crazy's BFP because she didn't get it with ovacue, but she's still part of the club! 

titi - i can't wait for you to get it! we're going to be some crazy fertile testing fools, LOL. watch out!

moo - how is your day girly? everything going okay with your cycle?

hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## crazy84

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies :wave: thank you for all the OPK congrats. i think i got the EWCM today. weird looking, LOL, guess i never payed much attention.
> 
> whit - i hope they ship soon. that's one thing i don't like about ebay :shrug: hopefully you get it soon.
> 
> crazy - we're all doing great. the question is how are you? symptoms yet? do you know how far along you are? i hope that you and the family are doing good.
> 
> arein - we need to make the front page like most of the clubs have. with the people in it's names and if they have BFP or not and what cycle day they are on. what do you think? we can't really use crazy's BFP because she didn't get it with ovacue, but she's still part of the club!
> 
> titi - i can't wait for you to get it! we're going to be some crazy fertile testing fools, LOL. watch out!
> 
> moo - how is your day girly? everything going okay with your cycle?
> 
> hope everyone is doing well!!!


Hey Nevertogether! I am doing good. No real symptoms yet... just sore boobs and very bloated!! lol, I feel huge!! hahahahaha hopefully that will go away soon though!! I am 4 weeks and 6 days along today. I go back to the Dr. at the end of May. I told my kids last night!! They were really excited. My daughter didn't believe me. She made me pinky promise her!! lol It was cute!! It is still really early, so I will just keep praying that everything works out!! I can't wait to hear how great the OvaCue works!!!


----------



## AreIn83

never-I'm on the page.


----------



## nevertogether

awwww candy that is AWESOME. i'm so jealous of you  i think ovacue will do great! definitely have my FX'ed for june. that is so adorable of your daughter and it's awesome they are so happy for it to happen. so happy for you!! glad to hear not too many symptoms. i'm in my fertile window, so i'm feeling you on the bloated, but you have a lot longer to feel bloated. hehe.


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, the front page is made. Did I leave anyone out, we are a pretty small little group!


----------



## nevertogether

arein - i love it!!! especially crazy84 the mascot :) :) it is a small group, but just think..about a week and half ago it was just you, crazy, and i talking about ovacue and now we have other great girlies joining the group just because of your success with ovacue. now all we need is your :bfp: still feeling it dang it!!


----------



## crazy84

OMG I love it!!! Thanks for including me guys!!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> hey ladies :wave: thank you for all the OPK congrats. i think i got the EWCM today. weird looking, LOL, guess i never payed much attention.
> 
> 
> titi - i can't wait for you to get it! we're going to be some crazy fertile testing fools, LOL. watch out!

LOL! I love it. You could make a slogan with that.. fruitcake fertile fools! :rofl:

I LOVE the frontpage arein! The colors are great and it says it all! Awesome job. :)


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks ladies! Never-I'm hoping I can give us our first BFP!


----------



## nevertogether

arein - that sounded so funny. at first i was like *our* first :bfp:?? and then i was like OH yeah, the club's. LOL. i must be dense today..it's the maca. giving me all kinds of energy!! 

oh and whit, that is HILARIOUS!!! *FRUITCAKE FERTILE FOOLS* :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

LOL! Humor is keeping me going these days!!


----------



## nevertogether

i started taking the baby aspirin whit. i found such good things about it. i figure, if i haven't conceived yet - obviously it's something that my body is lacking..so how exactly would i hurt it? i'm a daredevil i guess..haha.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hmm. Maybe I should try that. Can you take it the whole cycle?


----------



## nevertogether

not trying to direct you to do anything behind the doc's back or anything, lol, because i know that it does make sense. but the army has poisoned my body with enough just in basic training. the gas chamber is a prime example, haha. so baby aspirin is considered ok to me! plus army doctors suck. everything that i have researched, i've seen that everyone takes it the whole cycle until a +HPT and then only continue after that under direct doc supervision.


----------



## Whitbit22

Holy Shite the gas chamber? Omg
Well that sounds good.. I will probably wait till next cycle just to be sure IDK! I will keep drinking my tea lol


----------



## AreIn83

Oh, girls, I wouldn't do that if I were you. I mean, it's ok, but if it's not what your body needs than aspirin can cause serious problems. I was on baby aspirin when I got preg in Sept. While it's not confirmed, I miscarried due to an early subchorionic bleed that may have been caused by it.


----------



## AreIn83

Read this before you keep taking it. 

Here's why: Studies have linked aspirin to various pregnancy complications. A few studies show that taking aspirin around the time of conception and in early pregnancy is associated with an increased risk of miscarriage. And some researchers believe that taking aspirin at adult doses during pregnancy might affect the baby's growth and may slightly increase the risk of a placental abruption.

Finally, taking full-dose aspirin later in pregnancy might delay labor and increase the risk of heart and related lung problems in your newborn and bleeding complications for you and your baby.


----------



## nevertogether

yikes! this is good to know arein. what exactly causes it??? good thing i've only taken it once. i'm wondering though, what's the difference than what i usually take? i mean this is 81mg but the army's standard ibuprofen dosage is 800mg. granted, i don't take it EVERY day, but i have taken it a lot because it's a standard prescription for almost everything. teeth, aches, surgery, anything. just wondering.

whit - yeah the gas chamber. they pile you in like cattle in basic and you all have your mask that you learned how to work like 10 minutes before. you put it on and you go in groups of about 25 and they put you in a tiny building and throw CS gas in the middle of you. you have to breathe some of it in through the mask, and it stings your lungs and hurts so bad. then you have to lift the mask and say the soldiers creed until you take a huge breath in of CS gas. at that point you usually can't breathe and either throw up or your nose starts running really REALLY bad and yours eye water. yeah... enough said.. and to torture you, you EAT right before you go in!


----------



## nevertogether

arein - this all says early pregnancy and during pregnancy though. no TTC?


----------



## AreIn83

But the thought is to continue taking through implantation so that your lining is nice and thin. Aspirin thins your blood, it keeps your platelets from sticking together to form clots. Ibuprofen and aspirin are both nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs and both can thin your blood, aspirin is better known for this. 
So when my embryo implanted, my lining was too thin and the bean didn't get a good hold. Ibuprofen can be taken in early pregnancy in small quantities (at least most OBGYN's say this) but it's not really proven to be safe on the tiny, little forming organs. After 32 weeks, it's a HUGE no-no because it can cause birth defects mainly of the heart.


----------



## nevertogether

now it makes me nervous to take even what the army gives me. yikes. well, i will hold off on it then because of this. i'm sure whit will too. it's my bed time arein. almost 10pm! yikes! thank you for your input on it, very good :)


----------



## AreIn83

Sleep tight! It's only 2:40 here so I have awhile before bed!


----------



## Whitbit22

So it sounds like I defo should ask my doc first then. Are there tests to determine the health of the uterine lining??


----------



## AreIn83

They can do ultrasounds to see it but my doc thought I had PCOS and that's why I was started on aspirin. If you have regular cycles and a normal amount of bleeding with AF, you're most likely just fine and don't need it.


----------



## Whitbit22

Cool.. Mine are pretty regular except it was extra light last cycle


----------



## AreIn83

You're probably just fine, your cycles are regular?


----------



## Titi

My ovacue has shipped!


----------



## Whitbit22

Arein- mine are on the dime.

Titi- im soooo jealous!! Lol congrats hope you get it quick!!


----------



## angeldust1011

hey i am considering buying the OvaCue, i was wondering if it has helped anyone with getting pregnant? and if its worth the money? we have been ttc for over 2 years now and are willing to try anything but would like to hear some testimonies first! thanks :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi angel! Most of us either just got ours or ours is on the way.. But in my opinion anything is better than OPKs! It will pay for itself after a few cycles! And unlike the clearblue monitor, you dont havr to pay for expensive strips or worry bout poas. At this point, anything thats going to tell me for sure when I O is more than worth it!


----------



## angeldust1011

thanks im going to look into purchasing one =) you are correct i just didnt no which one was more accurate between the clear blue and the Ovacue but the ovacue looks more promising


----------



## Whitbit22

The ovacue can predict O 7 days early, CBFM only does it 24 hrs ahead of time.. There's a lot of success stories in the CBFM grad thread in First Tri. You're right it does look a lot more promising! Im glad I wont have to pee on anything until I get my bfp! LOL


----------



## moochacha

I take Aspirin low dose 100mg the amount of aspirin in "baby aspirin" is much less than you would need to take for a headache or pain.
I'm taking aspirin because during AF I clot really bad and my lining is thicker, since taking it during AF I had less clots. Since MC the clots I was experiencing were the size of a hand this continued into the following last period as well. :(
I've always had clotting issues and thicker blood, my mother died in a car, because she had internal bleeding and it turned into a massive blood clot around her heart and she died on impact but it was due to the blood clot. So it runs in the family.
Aspirin is perfect for me but you should totally see your Doctor about it even though the dose is so low, a lot of people take daily aspirin to prevent them from strokes, heart attacks etc.
My husband takes aspirin because the men in his family have a history of heart attacks and clotting. He's only 29, we work out everyday for a hour to two hours but he still takes it and will do for the rest of his life because of his family history.
Hope this helps :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks for that moochacha.. heart attacks run in my family as well. My grandfather and great grandfather both died at age 40 from heart attack. It is definitely something I am going to ask my doctor about.


----------



## moochacha

angeldust1011 said:


> thanks im going to look into purchasing one =) you are correct i just didnt no which one was more accurate between the clear blue and the Ovacue but the ovacue looks more promising

https://www.zetek.net/compare_fertility_monitors.htm

This link compares all of the fertility monitors against each other!


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> Thanks for that moochacha.. heart attacks run in my family as well. My grandfather and great grandfather both died at age 40 from heart attack. It is definitely something I am going to ask my doctor about.

It's scary stuff huh? Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## emilyjean

Woah this thread moves fast! 

Arein- Yep, Peru is in LaSalle county, I live in Marseilles, woot! lol. 

My ovacue was in Kentucky at 1:00 this afternoon, so I'm expecting it at my house tomorrow. I didn't get the new one, no, I just got the classic.


----------



## Whitbit22

emilyjean said:


> Woah this thread moves fast!
> 
> Arein- Yep, Peru is in LaSalle county, I live in Marseilles, woot! lol.
> 
> My ovacue was in Kentucky at 1:00 this afternoon, so I'm expecting it at my house tomorrow. I didn't get the new one, no, I just got the classic.

Yay!! Hope it comes soon. I Have no clue when they will ship mine.. cant use it yet anyway Im just anxious lol :coffee:


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies :wave: this thread does move fast :) 

angel - like arein said, most of us just got our ovacue's so we can't really testify on whether or not it helped us get our :bfp: arein will be the first one that can really do anything, as she's the first one in our club to get it. she's in her 2WW with FX'ed. :) i agree with whit when it comes to comparison of the CBFM. i'm sure they both work well, but ovacue appealed more to me, just because it bases O off your saliva, not urine, which i have read is more accurate. also the fact that you don't have to buy sticks and pee on them, etc. the price works itself out in the long run! we all got the classic, i think titi might have got the newest one? we will have to read reviews on that one! the classic, from what i've noticed so far, is VERY simple and easy to use if you just read the manual. i'll be able to tell you more next cycle, but so far i love it!

moo - thanks for all the information on the baby aspirin. i had a few clots at the beginning of AF this cycle, which isn't too bad. the cycle before that i had a crappy period with a lot of clots. but for the most part, i don't. i'm also adopted so i can't really go on family history. my family has a lot of heart attacks and blood clots, but none of them are genetic to me, so who knows :shrug: i'm going to hold off though, just in case. it's hard for me to make doctors appointments for things like this sometimes, just because it's hard for me to even make a dental appointment or pretty much anything sometimes. they don't like us missing much work :(

emilyjean - you have to tell us how you like it! i'm sure you will :)

arein, titi, crazy, whit, ya'll have a good sleep! 

:dust: to all my ovacue girls!!


----------



## Whitbit22

LOL! Morning never. I havent turned in yet! Been obsessing over Alice in Wonderland memorabilia and this site. *yawn*


----------



## nevertogether

haha wow whit! i loved that movie. i actually found a theater here that showed it in IMAX 3D and in english. thought it was REALLY good! i've been to bed and back up before you've gone to sleep. LOL :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Me too! I have to say its my favorite! My sleep schedule is out of whack!


----------



## nevertogether

mine is on the weekend, but no room for it on the week days. i have mandatory formation at 0630 monday through friday so if i'm not in bed by 9 or 10, i'm worthless the next day! 11pm is wayyyy pushing it, haha.


----------



## nevertogether

your link to your chart doesn't work :( what CD are you on??


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea i know.. Thought id figure it out hang on one sec ill try to fix it


----------



## Whitbit22

K i fixed it.. Not temping yet tho. On cd 21. Youre on 2ww now too arent you? :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

hey whit, nope! i'm on CD16 today..which is the day i usually O. i got my pos OPK yesterday so hoping i stay pretty regular. i've been charting since mid march. well, got to get to work. late work call today, 0800, woo hoo.. i will talk to you tonight girly!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Right have a great day! Sack for me. Lol


----------



## moochacha

Have a good day at work!!! It's like 330 pm here zzzz time to take my little man to his swimming squad. He does competitive swimming his the best in his age group he started swimming when he was 1 and started squad training at 4 lol. Little fish! Next stop Gold for Australia lol joking I can only wish.

Back to work tomorrow night for me :( I'm actually applying for a job at a fertility clinic hopefully they don't reject me and say I'm too over quantified, it's part time so fingers crossed!!


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> Right have a great day! Sack for me. Lol

Sleep tight :thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

Morning ladies, how is everyone feeling? I'm excited for everyone to start using their OvaCues so we can talk about them!


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone feeling? I'm excited for everyone to start using their OvaCues so we can talk about them!

Arein- when are you going to start testing??


----------



## AreIn83

Weeeellll, I already did. Negative, of course, I'm only 7DPO by FF's count and 6 DPO by my count so it was super early. If I have something to pee on at my house, I do it. I'll start taking it seriously probably Sunday, that will be 10.


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> Weeeellll, I already did. Negative, of course, I'm only 7DPO by FF's count and 6 DPO by my count so it was super early. If I have something to pee on at my house, I do it. I'll start taking it seriously probably Sunday, that will be 10.

I would have tested already too!! lol, The tests that came with the OvaCue aren't quite as sensitive. It took them a couple of days to get dark after the others (IC, FRER, Clear blue digital) were all showing up dark or saying pregnant... SO maybe use them later on. They do eventually get dark, it just took a day or two longer. Good luck!! I am soooo excited to hear!!


----------



## AreIn83

Oh, good to know they aren't as sensitive! I bought some IC's too that are probably the same way.


----------



## AreIn83

I like the e.p.t. the best, I may get a box of those tomorrow or Saturday


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> Oh, good to know they aren't as sensitive! I bought some IC's too that are probably the same way.

Actually, the IC worked good!! I was surprised cause they kinda looked the same as the OvaCue ones, but I got my first positive on an IC...... so keep those ones handy!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks! I'll use them if I don't pee all over everything I have before it's even time yet :haha:


----------



## emilyjean

Got my ovacue today! Looks cool, I like the little bag it came with! Though the vaginal sensor doesn't fit in it, lol. I can't use it yet anyway, I'm on CD23. I have no idea when AF is due this month, since I took clomid earlier to try and ovulate sooner, so I'm either due around the 3rd or the 10th, lol. 


All this talk about aspirin- Is there a better way to increase the size of your lining? I really think mine is lacking, since I've only been having two days of period, and on those days the flow is only medium, at best. I used to have really heavy periods lasting about a week. I feel like my body is rebelling. :(


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! wow, 13 hours of work today. i'm exhausted. back to do it all over again tomorrow too :( everything's good today. i'm still waiting on my next few days temps to see what day that I O on. 

emilyjean - don't know too much about aspirin, hopefully arein can answer this one :) i loved the case too!

moo - how adorable your little fish sounds!!

i hope everyone is having a great day. it's already bed time for me and i just got home zzzzzzzz...


----------



## AreIn83

When I used to be normal, before I started Depo, my periods were 1.5-2 days long and I got preg with DD accidentally. I don't think it matters how heavy your flow is. My periods now are still only 1-2 days long with a few days of very, very light spotting afterward.


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> Morning ladies, how is everyone feeling? I'm excited for everyone to start using their OvaCues so we can talk about them!

Same I can't wait to get mine!!!! I'm ordering mine next week but from not from the actual website because they charge $80 for international postage. Lol @ pos addiction joking I'm totally the same I hope you get your bfp soon though Hun.

Omg I just looked back at my other messages meh @ my typos stupid iPhone always auto completing my words. Must make a mental note not to use bnb from my phone lol.:dohh:


----------



## AreIn83

So exciting! I'll be anxious to see what happens in the next month with you girls and our Ovacues.


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 - I just noticed you're a nurse as well! I finshed my masters 4 years ago working as a NP in the ER it's great though I'm now studying to become a teacher lol. What department do you work in? :D


----------



## AreIn83

That's what I want to do!!! I'm working on my bachelor's right now and then on to get my FNP. I worked for 5 years in the ER as an RN then moved to a cardiologist's office for the 8-5, M-F no call/no holidays life for awhile. I still pick up 1-2 weekend shifts a month in ER-it's my first love.


----------



## emilyjean

lol I just sent OH a pic of the ovacue and the sensors, and he said 'Wowzers, that's a lot to put in your vagina!' lmao


----------



## Titi

yay my ovacue comes tomorrow! And I will be on cd3. Also bought female reproductive supplements at Whole Foods today and ordered a brand new lubricant called Zestica (or something).....I better get my bfp soon!!!!!!!


----------



## emilyjean

fx'd Titi! Zestica, I've never heard of it, is it like pre-seed?


----------



## Titi

I don't really know what it is to tell you the truth. I saw someone in another thread got a bfp their FIRST cycle with it so I googled it. It's only available in UK still I think but was marketed as the only proven lubricant to improve sperm motility-which is what we have issues with right now. I haven't had any luck last 5 months with preseed so trying something else-will let you know!


----------



## Titi

Arein-Were you the one with "Baking Soda Finger" idea? I can't remember now but need to get some ph strips and try that trick this cycle too.


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo titi! you will get to be the next one to give ovacue reviews in the club! :) titi and i have to wait for our next cycles.. ugh... hate waiting!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi never! I got my thermometer in the mail today. Was getting excited about going ahead and temping just to get used to it (not to record them though) And opened it and EVERYTHING and realized I ordered the wrong thing!! I need to be more careful when I am ordering I guess. LOL


----------



## nevertogether

ahhhh oh no whit! :( i would hate doing that. i got mine off of amazon, and luckily got the right one.  at least you have enough time before next cycle to get another one. i started temping right after AF left last cycle on FF just to get used to it. isn't too hard at all :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea I figure it wont be bad. Just need to get myself on a schedule. :D Im a nightowl in case you hadnt noticed :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

haha definitely noticed! i'm used to NO ONE being on when i wake up and message. i wish i was asleep. i was all excited about late work call yesterday, but i didn't even think to consider late work call probably means you are staying later too ugh. i think all the blackhawk pilots decided to break their aircrafts this week and we have been working non stop to fix them. we worked 13 hours yesterday on one, and it's STILL not fixed. SO, today, we get to start all over again and hopefully get off before 9pm. ughhh. TGIF girl!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Wow yea I bet you are ready for a break. Gosh that sounds like a freaking awesome job though!!


----------



## nevertogether

it is pretty cool. watching blackhawks take off every day is awesome. but when they break, it sucks. it's like you see your going home on time flash right before your eyes and then it's gone. haha. off to work again whit. FX'ed that this cycle worked for your :bfp: girly. have a good night's sleep :) 

arein - are you testing yet??? geez i feel like i'm in your 2WW with you haha


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww thanks hun. Have a good day at work!!


----------



## emilyjean

Titi said:


> I don't really know what it is to tell you the truth. I saw someone in another thread got a bfp their FIRST cycle with it so I googled it. It's only available in UK still I think but was marketed as the only proven lubricant to improve sperm motility-which is what we have issues with right now. I haven't had any luck last 5 months with preseed so trying something else-will let you know!

Interesting, I googled as well. I've still got another box of pre-seed, so I suppose I'll use that up first! I'm considering egg-whites, since I never get ewcm, but my luck will be that I get an infection, lol.


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> That's what I want to do!!! I'm working on my bachelor's right now and then on to get my FNP. I worked for 5 years in the ER as an RN then moved to a cardiologist's office for the 8-5, M-F no call/no holidays life for awhile. I still pick up 1-2 weekend shifts a month in ER-it's my first love.

That's fab hun it's a great job I love it. I would totally recommend doing your masters here in Australia it's only an extra year full time study but before you can do your masters you have to practice as an RN for 3-4 years before hand.

I'm studying a bachelors in education and looking for a 9-5 as well, part time hopefully. DH and I talked about me stopping work and devoting more time to motherhood and studying, I did it for a month and literally started going insane. lol joking.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

That's part of the reason why I'm wanting to get preg so quickly. I'll start my master's next Sept. (if everything goes according to plan). In the US, I did 2 years of nursing school for my associates RN, then 18 months for my BSN then 22 months for my NP. 
I'm running out of months to get preg and deliver before starting my master's program. DH is really worried about my psychological wellbeing :haha: once we do have another baby and I'm going to school full-time. Luckily for us, we'll be in a financial place that I can work per diem.


----------



## nevertogether

have a great friday night ladies! i'm taking my furry kid out to dinner with friends. :dust: to all!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks! You too, I wish it were Friday night here, I still have 4 hours of work left.


----------



## Whitbit22

Have fun hun! Im off to mow my grass in a minute :)


----------



## AreIn83

I would rather be mowing than stuck in this damn office!


----------



## Whitbit22

UGH! I don't envy you. I have practically a 5 day weekend, though I don't know what I will DO with myself!!!


----------



## Titi

Yup-I'll be renewing my vows this weekend-yay!

5 days Whit have fun!

Wish my monitor would hurry up & get here!


----------



## Titi

Arein-did you see my note about bakingsoda finger?


----------



## Whitbit22

OMG! Im going to be a nutjob with nothing to do. Hopefully my obsessive tendencies don't get the better of me!


----------



## Titi

Yay my ovacue is here! I have it all programmed and can't wait til the morning when I can take my first saliva reading! Have to wait until tomorrow night or day after to do first v reading. whowhheeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Woohoo Titi! I'm so excited for you to try it, I could pee!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

YAYYYY!!! :wohoo:

:wohoo:


----------



## Titi

Well Arein-you SHOULD pee!!! Lol! It can be the congrats for Titi's Ovacue 8dpo POAS excuse!


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi said:


> Well Arein-you SHOULD pee!!! Lol! It can be the congrats for Titi's Ovacue 8dpo POAS excuse!

LMAO! This is so funny. :rofl: I will pee for you too! :wohoo:


----------



## Titi

ha ha Whit!

Whooo hooo I just used my Ovacue for the first time. CD4 and I got an 86 and "Not Fertile". I never thought I would say this but I am excited to try the V sensor next tonight (if done with period)-ha ha! How does that reading compare to everyone elses cd4? I am charting again this month-just to compare.

Some of the reviews said the ovacue is better than cbfm but much harder to interpret.......really? I find it super easy-I love it already-although DH thought it was kind of a rip off when he saw just exactly what we got for our $376.....


----------



## moochacha

Titi said:


> ha ha Whit!
> 
> Whooo hooo I just used my Ovacue for the first time. CD4 and I got an 86 and "Not Fertile". I never thought I would say this but I am excited to try the V sensor next tonight (if done with period)-ha ha! How does that reading compare to everyone elses cd4? I am charting again this month-just to compare.
> 
> Some of the reviews said the ovacue is better than cbfm but much harder to interpret.......really? I find it super easy-I love it already-although DH thought it was kind of a rip off when he saw just exactly what we got for our $376.....

Woohoooo super excited for you :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - i had fun last night. my dog enjoyed it. got to talk to my dh on the phone. i super miss him and just want him to be with me :( i can't handle it sometimes! he said they had a hottest wife contest in his unit and i won, LOL, boys boys. 

titi - so glad you got your ovacue! i can't wait to use mine. i hate waiting!

whit - 5 days off, wow, i would go crazy, but i would LOVE it. i'm sure i would probably buy all kinds of ttc stuff if i have too many days off, LOL.

arein, moo, crazy, how are ya'll?

i'm on CD18 today, and FF hasn't detected my OV yet. how long does that take? i got my pos OPK on CD15 so i'm kind of curious.. hmm..


----------



## Titi

I think 3 or 4 consecutive temp rises for ff crosshairs.......


----------



## nevertogether

thanks titi! so ready for my dang ovacue so i'm not all confused on when i o or if i o'ed. after my cycle in february, i'm lost. i'm 25 and never had an irregular cycle in my LIFE, but my february cycle i either didn't O or hada very early MC. all i had was discharge and bleeding for one day. and not even enough bleeding to even assume AF. last cycle was right on point and this one..well FX'ed. glad DH isn't here at least so that i am not confused on when to :sex: LOL i just don't.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay Titi! Good to know it's not complicated to use. Im suffering from a HORRIBLE bout of nausea right now. I hope I dont upchuck my vitamins!


----------



## nevertogether

i hope you start to feel better whit!


----------



## Whitbit22

UGH Just a wave of it.. happened last cycle too so trying not to get my hopes up! On the plus side Ive got some maca in some chai tea, and it doesnt even taste bad!

How's your day? :)


----------



## nevertogether

i <3 my maca. hope it helps the wave past. and FX'ed for your :bfp: i've had an OK day. i'm missing DH a lot today, but trying not to throw myself a pity party. i sometimes wish we were just normal.. :cry: other than that, i've just been a couch potatoe all day and wondering when FF will predict my O. got my pos OPK CD15 but still don't show O'ing on FF. :sigh: can't wait to begin using my ovacue!!


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> i <3 my maca. hope it helps the wave past. and FX'ed for your :bfp: i've had an OK day. i'm missing DH a lot today, but trying not to throw myself a pity party. i sometimes wish we were just normal.. :cry: other than that, i've just been a couch potatoe all day and wondering when FF will predict my O. got my pos OPK CD15 but still don't show O'ing on FF. :sigh: can't wait to begin using my ovacue!!

Thanks hun! 

:hugs: I don't know HOW you do it. You are one BRAVE woman! Sometimes I wish my DH would go on a 2 week vacation without me.. I went to my Mom's for a weekend a month ago, though and was surprised at how much I missed him. It was awful, so I can't imagine what you are going through. You must have a VERY strong bond with your DH! 

Thats odd about your FF chart. If its in your siggy I will take a look (just out of curiosity :) )


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea you even had your temp dip, that is so weird. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

hey whit - we are an extremely strong couple and thank God for that every day. he told me yesterday about a Major that he met that has been away from his wife for two years and that their marriage is the strongest ever. it gave us both hope that all this heartache we are going through pays off in the end. you always want what you can't have. if we were together all the time i would probably complain too, lol. we're women :shrug: hehe.

as for my chart. i even felt like i o'ed. bloating, twinges, etc. i guess i will just hang in there and wait. i've never not o'ed so we will see and i have a very regular cycle. just scared that my o is not too regular, because it needs to be. if i o late in june, dh and i won't have a shot because we only have a week to try. FX'ed!

your 5 days off been enjoyable?


----------



## nevertogether

i usually o on CD16, at least last cycle i did. which would match my chart i think... :shrug:


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> i usually o on CD16, at least last cycle i did. which would match my chart i think... :shrug:

Yea thats what it looks like to me too.

My five days off couldn't be more boring! Trying to do some housework/cooking and tomorrow going to finish up some homework. Gotta register my summer classes Monday :sick: I hate the thought of summer class!


----------



## nevertogether

i have a lot of respect for people in school. i could never do it! my sgt's always try to push for us to start school, but i can't even imagine working as much as i do and going to school as well. a lot of admiration for people that do that!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you! Its definitely not easy.. the same as I admire and respect people that have the courage to serve our country! Especially when they sacrifice a typical family life to do so. My dad was in the Army, and I have him to thank for being able to pay for my education!


----------



## nevertogether

so i've come to the conclusion that we are awesome. haha :) i wonder where the rest of the ladies are. i'm so anxious to use my dang ovacue. i got the vag sensor so that i could confirm ovulation too. would really come in handy now when i'm trying to figure out if i o'ed already. took an OPK today and got negative, so i would assume i already have. ugh. stupid FF! you excited? when are you going to start testing? i swear, since i can't :sex: and get a :bfp: i live through my ovacue girls!


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> so i've come to the conclusion that we are awesome. haha :) i wonder where the rest of the ladies are. i'm so anxious to use my dang ovacue. i got the vag sensor so that i could confirm ovulation too. would really come in handy now when i'm trying to figure out if i o'ed already. took an OPK today and got negative, so i would assume i already have. ugh. stupid FF! you excited? when are you going to start testing? i swear, since i can't :sex: and get a :bfp: i live through my ovacue girls!

Yes, yes we are very Awesome. ;)

I dont know where everyone is today! Probably enjoying a day off while I sit in the house doing the same damn thing I do everyday lol

I cant WAIT to try out the Ovacue! We were a tad off bd'ing, didn't get a bd until prob 36 hours after O, and plenty before! So Im not sure what to think, or when I will test. Im such a chicken dont wanna see a :bfn: I will probably try to use OPKs if I test before AF is due. I hope you can figure out your O before DH comes home! I want you guys to make that baby so bad!! One month outta the year God has GOT to be on your side! ;)


----------



## nevertogether

hey don't feel bad. i've been sitting in the house all day talking to DH on yahoo messenger and watching tv. i'm sure i could spend the weekend doing more, but i really just enjoy being lazy. i don't have to go places to be happy. 

maybe, if you were more relax about it this month, then this will be your :bfp: still have hopes for you! thanks for the sweet encouragement. i need it. if we don't get our :bfp: i won't be devastated. i will be sad, but DH always has a way of making me feel better and he believes and i believe that if it is meant to happen it will happen. i just don't see how all these girls can easily get pregnant and some of us can't. i swear i know like a gazillion pregnant chicks right now, LOL. and i hate when they say "oh we weren't trying but we weren't not trying.." i'm like..seriously? i'm over here taking herbs and supplements and checking my CM and temp. haha.


----------



## Whitbit22

O I know right! I think, if my best friend knew half the crap I was doing she'd probably be scared to be around me! :rofl:

I really enjoy being lazy! I do it all the time. :haha: 

I love your PMA, good thing you have a great DH to help you through. I am so thankful for my DH too! I know some ladies have their DH change his mind or whatever, but it's great to know we have someone behind us that supports us no matter what! 

If it takes me a little while longer to get my :bfp: then I am going to keep counting my blessings as I have so many of them! I think if we keep hanging around here and keeping the PMA it will be no time. Hopefully everything will fall into place when you get to be with your DH!


----------



## emilyjean

I've got a question about my ovacue! I pre-programmed it way late in my cycle, so maybe that's why, but it never asked if I was on medication like the booklet says it's supposed to? Did it ask everyone else?


----------



## nevertogether

hey emilyjean - it asked me that. you can still go to it though if you go to menu and then i think user setup it's you can keep clicking next and it should say medications? and then click yes and you can put any you take in there. don't quote me word for word i'm just remembering this off the top of my head :)


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> hey whit - we are an extremely strong couple and thank God for that every day. he told me yesterday about a Major that he met that has been away from his wife for two years and that their marriage is the strongest ever. it gave us both hope that all this heartache we are going through pays off in the end. you always want what you can't have. if we were together all the time i would probably complain too, lol. we're women :shrug: hehe.
> 
> as for my chart. i even felt like i o'ed. bloating, twinges, etc. i guess i will just hang in there and wait. i've never not o'ed so we will see and i have a very regular cycle. just scared that my o is not too regular, because it needs to be. if i o late in june, dh and i won't have a shot because we only have a week to try. FX'ed!
> 
> your 5 days off been enjoyable?

Oh I'm really praying that ovulation comes on time for you and it ends it one might :bfp:

My DH and I lived in different states for three years, it was the hardest years of my life but because our whole relationship was based on communication we are so close and can tell each other anything and everything. The time apart is what made us such a strong and trusting couple.

You're a beautiful strong lady and you're going to make a wonderful mummy!!!

I hope everyone is doing well.

Whit - I hope you have a great time off hun totally got my fingers crossed you're pregnant :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks moochacha thats so sweet of you! Hope you catch that eggy too babe! :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

hey moo - i just woke up and your message is the first one that i read. just wanted to say that you made my day girl! :) i think what you said is very true. the time apart makes you much stronger of a couple. you are basically forced to communicate to make it work and it makes it so much easier to tell each other everything. we like to send each other surprise gifts too. if i'm not too busy spending money on TTC stuff, LOL. thank you for the encouragement and the kind words.. they are very much appreciated and only make me hope for that :bfp: for you even stronger than before! you girls rock!


----------



## Titi

yes mine did ask for medications.


----------



## nevertogether

how is it working for you titi?


----------



## Titi

Well it seems to be right on so far-I have used the O sensor twice and last night got to use the V sensor first time! DH and I were really excited about that-that is how pathetic ttc has made us! Although WOW the V sensor sure is, well, long!

Im enjoying something different this month for ttc. Just having the new toy to experiment with makes it new and takes my mind off some stuff. I am sure it's the same for you-esp. not having DH there.


----------



## nevertogether

that is awesome! good to hear. i can't wait to use mine! probably about another week..week 1/2 until i can. i'm CD19 today. 

how does the V sensor read? you just stick it up there? haha it does look REALLY long.

i think it is adorable your DH is just as excited as you. very cute! my DH is still trying to understand it all. i've tried to explain temping to him, but he's still a little lost. he said, well if you ovulate then why did us having unprotected sex in the two years we have..you have never gotten pregnant? i had to explain to him that everyone is different. so who knows :shrug: just hoping for our :bfp:


----------



## nevertogether

:cry: all i can do is think about when DH was here in february. coming home to him was the best feeling ever. now that i don't, it just stinks coming home. if i didn't have my dog, not sure what i would do! i hope being depressed doesn't affect my chances. i really am not that often, it just seems like some days it is worse than others :( this past week i've been struggling with missing him more than ever.


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww :hug:
I know how it feels to miss DH, I felt so sad all the time the weekend I was away.. It must be so hard!


----------



## nevertogether

it stinks because all i can do is express in words to him how i feel and him back. when all i want to do is hold him or be held by him. maybe my hormones are being crazy, i don't know :( just been tearing up about it today. :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I get like that in the second half of my cycle a LOT! From pre-O and up.. could be the combination. We all need affection now and again.. words just don't do it sometimes.


----------



## nevertogether

well it's at least comforting to hear from you that you get the same way. you would think with two months away i would be used to it, but i guess the two more months i face are daunting me. i guess the upside is more time for my body to prepare.

you feeling positive about this cycle of yours whit? FX'ed for you!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea it seems like Im more emotional during O than I ever am leading up to my AF. Hopefully in a couple of days time it wont be as intense! I'll definitely keep you in my thoughts hun.

A little.. not sure what to think, dont want to get myself psyched up! You know how it is...Been having sensitive teeth the past couple of days and cant drink my normal cold liquids! Kinda sucks, and I dont wanna overanalyze.


----------



## moochacha

Yay I ordered my OvaCue https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/ovacue.html from here because they only charge $29.95 for international shipping.

I got the latest model because I plan on using it to prevent pregnancy when the time comes. So I figure the latest one requires less brain power and I'm on board with that. lol

I also got the Vaginal Sensor after all I'm on fertility treatment I really need to confirm ovulation other than temping. I'm being investigated for reoccurring M/C's and the clinic is meant to confirm ovulation but they regularly cancel my appointments so its useless relying on them. :dohh:

But :yipee: I'm sooooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay!! :wohoo: Im so excited for you hun, glad you finally found a reasonable shipping charge! I really hope you get your sticky bean soon dear!! FXed the OvaCue has first time good luck for us all!!! :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Thank you Whit :hugs: Can't wait to see all the bfp's rolling in for all of us!!! :dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

moochacha said:


> Thank you Whit :hugs: Can't wait to see all the bfp's rolling in for all of us!!! :dust:

:hug: 

Me too!! It's so encouraging.. I have a renewed lot of PMA. Especially when my OvaCue comes, nothing is going to dash my hopes!


----------



## nevertogether

yay moo! i'm so excited for you :) FF finally confirmed my ovulation on CD17. can't wait to use my ovacue next cycle. only like two weeks left to wait. woo hoo. have a good day girls!


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> yay moo! i'm so excited for you :) FF finally confirmed my ovulation on CD17. can't wait to use my ovacue next cycle. only like two weeks left to wait. woo hoo. have a good day girls!

woohoo congrats!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Hi girls! Happy Monday, busy weekend here, hope to get caught up on the news!


----------



## nevertogether

missed you arein!!! is it testing time yet!?? hehe :)


----------



## crazy84

Arein- I want to know if you are testing yet too!!! lol, I am so excited for you!!!!!!
I hope that the rest of you are doing well!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

okay i'm missing my ovacue ladies, like seriously! arein, crazy, titi, emilyjean, whit, moo, where the heck are you ladies? 

arein- i feel like i'm in the 2WW wait with you. goin crazy over here. haha.

crazy - so glad to hear from you girl. i'm not going to lie, i am so super envious of you girl!

titi - ovacue still working good for you this cycle? 

have a good rest of the day ladies, mines almost over, booooo!


----------



## Titi

Sorry girls-I am swamped with work today : (


----------



## Titi

Does anyone know what the ovacue numbers it spits out for the readings exactly mean? Like if it didn't say "fertile" for example how can you tell charting those numbers what the ranges are and how they calculate your fertile period?


----------



## Whitbit22

Good question!!


----------



## nevertogether

looks like a question for arein! i haven't started yet, so wouldn't really be able to answer that accurately


----------



## AreIn83

I really don't know and I don't think I read it in the book. I'm going to have to find this out.


----------



## AreIn83

I took a test this morning, I think my eyes were playing tricks. I looked at it once neg, looked at it again squint and see it line, looked again neg, looked again pos and so on. I threw the damn thing away!


----------



## Whitbit22

My ovacue came!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!! Lol


----------



## AreIn83

Wooohooooo!


----------



## nevertogether

i think we seriously are fruitcake fertile fools, LOL. 

arein- FX'ed for your :bfp:

whit - woohoo! you got the ovacue classic too? i love the cute little baggy it comes with :) 

titi- i will let you know if i find an answer for you chica!


----------



## AreIn83

Ok my little OvaCue chickadees... the numbers are the monitors way of interpreting the electrolytes. I'm still having trouble finding out exactly what they are in reference to but they aren't that important to any one not using the Cue II. That monitor you have to interpret your own readings by the numbers. The OvaCue and OvaCue Classic do their own interpreting. I may write out my numbers just to see if I notice a pattern though.


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww mine didnt come with a cute little baggy! lol


----------



## nevertogether

they stole your baggy! psshh..


----------



## Whitbit22

How RUDE! lol


----------



## Titi

hmmmm. The numbers must mean something tho-I bet they are very similar at each point in your cycle each month-like temps. We'll see!

Arein-hope you are pg!!!!!!!

Now I have to start testing my cervical mucus ph to make sure it's not too acidic. Anyone know how to do this at home?


----------



## xkissyx

hi ladies i was just wondering if i would be able to use this even tho i have no signs of AF and that AF hasn't happened since implanton removal xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Kissy,
Welcome! According to the website FAQ, 

Only if your menstrual cycle has returned. If your cycle has not returned, the OvaCue will not identify your fertile cycle

:sad: it is good for irregular cycles though-you could get one to start as soon as you get your af-you need to start by cd5


----------



## AreIn83

How long has it been Kissy?

I took an FRER tonight when I got home, baaaaaaad idea. My urine was nearly clear because I drank like a gallon of tea. I have another. I'm going to save it up and use it if the old biotch doesn't show.


----------



## nevertogether

still got my FX'ed for you arein! :)


----------



## Whitbit22

FXed for you Arein!! :dust:


----------



## xkissyx

it has been 15 months since i had implanton removed and not had a natural cycle since ... doc gave me something to induce it when i got to the 7 months mark but there's been nothing since not even after the clomid i only seem to be able to see AF when its induced suppose i'll just have to wait ...

fingers crossed for upcoming bfp's for you ladies xx


----------



## Titi

"possibly Fertile"!!!


----------



## moochacha

Titi said:


> "possibly Fertile"!!!

Wohoo!!!

Whit - congrats on your package :happydance: and boo no cute baggy thingy.


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> How long has it been Kissy?
> 
> I took an FRER tonight when I got home, baaaaaaad idea. My urine was nearly clear because I drank like a gallon of tea. I have another. I'm going to save it up and use it if the old biotch doesn't show.

Fingers cross that witch stays away :hugs: You're chart looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Aw Titi! Yay!

Moochacha- My temp took a dip this morning so I'm no longer holding my breath, IC was neg. I'm probably going to call and see about getting a specialist referral once AF gets here. I'm tired.


----------



## nevertogether

yay titi!!!! that means you might be getting ready to O. when do you usually?

kissy - have you tried soy?? 

arein - i'm sad :( i could have swore this was your month girly. still got my fx'ed for you though. not giving up hope!!

moo - i love your new pic!!!!


----------



## xkissyx

i'm trying soy atm and no sign of it working yet if it doesn't work i'm just going to leave things till my next gyno appointment i could maybe benefit from metformin xx


----------



## Titi

I think I usually O between cd11 -13. I hope the OVACUE really Pinpoints OV almost exactly, or I am starting to fear that I have wasted $376. 

Based on my very regular 28 day cycle, I predicted last night that it would say "possible" today. I hope it does a lot better than matching my predictions for that money! But here goes-I say "possible" for tomorrow then "high" cd 9,cd 10, cd11 and peak fertility cd12 with confirming ov on the 13th.................If I get it right you ladies that haven't bought one yet just pay me for predictions!


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi said:


> I think I usually O between cd11 -13. I hope the OVACUE really Pinpoints OV almost exactly, or I am starting to fear that I have wasted $376.
> 
> Based on my very regular 28 day cycle, I predicted last night that it would say "possible" today. I hope it does a lot better than matching my predictions for that money! But here goes-I say "possible" for tomorrow then "high" cd 9,cd 10, cd11 and peak fertility cd12 with confirming ov on the 13th.................If I get it right you ladies that haven't bought one yet just pay me for predictions!

:rofl: You are TOO funny!! hahaha


Moo-Loving the new pic too!


----------



## Titi

yes me too pic is gorgeous!

I'm serious about my ovacue-I'm really scared all of a sudden that by you programming your cycle length in at the beginning it just does simple math and is a scam! eeks. Not having any idea what those numbers mean doesn't help my fears-and they don't seem to make sense....


----------



## Whitbit22

I know what you mean.. I took a reading just to see and im like, huh?


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> Aw Titi! Yay!
> 
> Moochacha- My temp took a dip this morning so I'm no longer holding my breath, IC was neg. I'm probably going to call and see about getting a specialist referral once AF gets here. I'm tired.

Sorry about the bfn hun :hugs: I can totally understand where you're coming from, hope you find some answers.

Titi - I have read one review where they said the Ovacue didn't pin point ovulation and it just guessed your ovulation via your cycle length. I think it's like this the first couple of cycles though after the first cycle etc it can start to really pinpoint your ovulation once it has data to compare it with.

I wonder if it has a guarantee? 

Thanks girls about the pic, of course my beautiful furbaby girl is the star of the pic. She's my beautiful lap cat (kitten at the time) she's such a mummies girl. Though when she was on heat she kept peeing on my DH marking him for a frisky night out lmao, the morning after he took her to the vet to get her fixed. :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

Titi - I found this.

"It measures the concentration of electrolyte in your saliva sample to track changes in its salinity. These changes, caused by the fluctuations of Estrogen in your body give clues to your level of fertility everyday."

Perhaps the number is in reference to this?


----------



## AreIn83

I tested again this morning, BFN. Which is what I had expected. I called my OB and she's going over my chart to give me my referral to the specialist. 


Who bought the vag sensor and who didn't?


----------



## nevertogether

I did! AreIn - When do you usually start?


----------



## AreIn83

I should start by Sunday. I know there is still time but I really don't feel optimistic at this point. At 13 DPO, I should have least have had a faint pos.


----------



## nevertogether

I'm so sad. I felt like this was your cycle! Well, I know that you know your body more than anyone so I'm not going to go with the it can still happen thing (even though it can ) But just keep the good PMA girl. I hope you can get everything figured out and get your :bfp: very soon!


----------



## Whitbit22

Don't get too discouraged! Isnt this only your first cycle with the Ovacue? I'm probably gonna be right there with ya in a couple days--too hard to believe I would get a bfp before even getting to use my ovacue. Have you had an HSG or anything like that? I am going to be getting one of those if nothing happens this time. Fxed its soon for all of us--this waiting is getting hard. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

Well, you all always have me! I'm here for support, hehe :)


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks, sweetie. I'm scared to see a doctor because the last time I sought out intervention, I ended up with a m/c. I know that may not be the case if I do decide to go through with seeing the specialist and the doctor I would be referred to is really well known and I've heard many good things.


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks Whit! No I've not had an HSG. I've had all of my hormone levels checked in August and everything came back normal. The doctor I saw orginally said I had PCOS but never did an ultrasound of my ovaries to confirm. When I did have the US done at 5 weeks preg (because I was bleeding), it showed one cyst on each ovary. That is not the same as PCOS so I think he was kind of a quack anyway.


----------



## Whitbit22

If your hormones were all normal it's a good sign that you probably don't have PCOS. With PCOS, the testosterone levels have to be in the hundreds.. Mine is elevated to 66 (2-54 is normal) but they ruled it out for me based almost soley on that. Hope you got a new doc tho! hehe.. Im glad I switched docs. I'm so excited tomorrow is my appointment and they will prob go ahead and schedule my HSG. I really dont know what the next step will be if that comes clear so it is kinda scary!


----------



## nevertogether

Hey AreIn, well us girls are here to support whatever you decide to do! I can understand that doctors assistance is so easy to link with your M/C, but if this doctor is well known for doing good..it wouldn't hurt to at least try. The least he can do is tell you something you didn't know already :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

Exactly but like I posed in SMEP...my appointment is 2 months away! I hope that jinxed me enough and I get my BFP in the meantime.


----------



## Titi

HI Aerin-fx'd for you still-you never know. I agree I am always dissapointed & feel I am out if I don't have a bfp by cd12 but there are plenty of girls who are pg that don't even get a + until much later.........

I bought the vag sensor. I figured I might as well get everything if I am spending that kind of money. I have had two "possibly fertile" days now but no peak fertility day indicated. I'm really not impressed yet. like I said, I so far could have predicted all this on my own-I really hope after a cycle or so it gets REALLY close to pinpointing ov-otherwise with my cycle it won't be worth the $$$$$$$$


----------



## moochacha

I got the sensor, I just couldn't go past it I really want ovulation confirmed. Temping isn't that accurate, I had my ultrasound on CD18 and the Dr said I was going to ovulate sometimes during the next 12hours but my chart reflects that I ovulated on CD17 I messed around with my chart and tried to add extra temps to see if it will favor CD18 with a few extra temps. No luck though I will discard CD17 temps when I get a few more temps. I know I ovulated on CD18 due to the ultrasound and huge ovulation pain probably due to the Clomid.

Arein - Hun I'm still crossing my fingers for you :hugs: I sincerely hope you get your bfp either this cycle or in the next few cycles leading up to your appointment. :flower:


----------



## Titi

Yeah the problem with temping is that there are just so many variables that can mess it up. I temp every morning at 5:00 when I get up but like today I woke up at 4:30 first. That alone, which is unavoidable, means it's just not that accurate. 

Well I predicted wrong. I got my third consecutive "possible" today at cd9.......

Whit-keep us posted about doc! Exciting....I've heard a lot of people getting pg straight after an HSG!


----------



## AreIn83

titi and Moo-Thanks girls. Just not trying to set myself up, ya know? 

Well my temps took an uphill turn, not really sure what that means but I'm standing at the counter on my laptop doing the pee-pee dance :haha: trying to decide whether or not I want to test again. 
The reason I asked about the vag sensor is I know that temping isn't all that accurate, especially mine. Mine are very erratic at times but the vaginal temping seems to be better. Vag sensor will tell you yes, you've O'd but as long as my temps go up-erratic or not-I'll know that I've O'd. I'm excited to see how you girls do with your sensors, I think everyone bought one but me! 

Whit-Good luck today at the doc's!!!!

Never-What's the DH homecoming countdown?


----------



## moochacha

Good luck Whit at your appointment today :flower: you will have to tell us all about it. I'm really excited for you!!!


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> titi and Moo-Thanks girls. Just not trying to set myself up, ya know?
> 
> Well my temps took an uphill turn, not really sure what that means but I'm standing at the counter on my laptop doing the pee-pee dance :haha: trying to decide whether or not I want to test again.
> The reason I asked about the vag sensor is I know that temping isn't all that accurate, especially mine. Mine are very erratic at times but the vaginal temping seems to be better. Vag sensor will tell you yes, you've O'd but as long as my temps go up-erratic or not-I'll know that I've O'd. I'm excited to see how you girls do with your sensors, I think everyone bought one but me!
> 
> Whit-Good luck today at the doc's!!!!
> 
> Never-What's the DH homecoming countdown?

:hugs: Can't wait to get my package and try it out. Though last night my breast started to leak and my nipples are huge and soooo painful. I don't want to get my hopes up though.


----------



## AreIn83

OOOOHHHH! Fx moochacha, that sounds really promising! I've never had my breasts leak, they hurt but they don't leak!

:bfn: on FRER, that's it, I'm done. On to cycle #19!


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - i have my FX'ed for you all! 

arein - i'm not losing faith in you mama, even when AF arrives! still have faith that it will happen very soon.

moo - that symptom sounds good. could be your month!

crazy - where are you? everything going well still?

titi - hope everything with the ovacue goes uphill for you at this point. i think it can all be frustrating. i temp/chart every day but i don't really pay attention to my temps at all until O and then i don't pay attention again, lol. just want to confirm i O.

whit - good luck with your appointment!

and AREIN, the countdown is to 49 days! yikes! so close :) i remember once i had like 185 days until i saw him. wow, makes 49 seem like nothing.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks Never! Well I do know this.. I scheduled my appointment with the midwife for today and canceled it to see the doc, but my doctor appt wasnt until the 17th! Im confused about what I was supposed to do so I made an appt with the midwife for this afternoon. The 17th is too late for an HCG this cycle!


----------



## crazy84

Hey Nevertogether!! I am still here!! Stalking you all!!! lol I can't wait to hear good new for you all!!!! I hope that your 49 days goes super fast!!! things are still good here so far!! I have been busy because T-ball just started up and my son is playing!! He is sooooo cute out there!! I wish my daughter would have played baseball too!! lol, but she has decided that basketball is her thing!! well girls I hope that everything goes well!! I am sending lots of baby dust to yall!!!!! :)


----------



## AreIn83

never-that's just a little over a month! How exciting! You should go buy some girly panties! My DH doesn't care about lingerie, he says "It just comes off anyway". What is your name anyway? I love names and I don't think I know yours. 
whit-Are you a Whitney or is that just a moniker? 
Crazy- 6 weeks! Aw! Did you sell your Ova yet?
I know Moochacha's is Rebecca.


----------



## crazy84

I am excited to have made it this far!!! But I know I am not out of the scare phase yet!! lol.... I haven't sold it yet!! hahahaha it is just sitting in my cabinet hanging out!!! I am going to get rid of most of the stuff that I bought in April after 12 weeks though!! So, I have a book, basal thermometer, and a deal of preseed that I will for sure be getting rid of if any of you are still around at that time and want it, however I hope that yall are gone by the time I am that far! :) And none of it has ever been used! lol Oh, and I don't want any money for It.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! :)

arein - dh actually sent me two packages full of american eagle undies and bras :) i love how he does that. he spent time picking them out and everything :) also sent me some hot topic ones too! i'm planning on buying a sexy outfit too. we tried to buy it the last time he was here but it never came and then was out of stock. i'm hoping i can get my hands on it before june :) as for my first name, it's LIANA :)

crazy - how cute. well at least they both love sports :) we all know that's healthy for them! i love hearing updates on how you are doing and stuff. we miss you, but so happy for you too!

whit - i hope your appointments go well mami. i'm sure they will. and hoping that blood test comes back positive. eeeeek :D


----------



## Whitbit22

Wondering what I would do without you girls and your PMA! Runnin low on it so Im grateful.

Never- bet you cant wait hun! Sounds like you got some new stuff to enjoy too! 

Titi- lets hope you get your highs real soon!

Arein- yes its whitney. The nickname my mom gave me as a baby because i was tiny

moochacha and crazy thanks so much for all the positive encouragement!!

Starting to get nervous!


----------



## AreIn83

Whit-You're doing great! Just think of what you'll know after your appointments! I'm excited to hear about yours so I can get excited about mine. Is this the first time you've seen anyone for TTC?


----------



## AreIn83

Liana, nice to meet you :hugs: That is a gorgeous name!


----------



## Whitbit22

I have been seen several times for ttc... Ive had a couple good docs and a couple really crappy ones. Wish Id known what to ask back then, cause if you dont ask sometimes you lose out. Hopefully you have a better and easier time than I have! 

Today was a huge waste of my time! She just told me to keep my appt with my other doc... Ugh i know af is coming anyway. Lets just hope they do the hsg this cycle so we can get the boost that comes with it!


----------



## AreIn83

OMG is someone on?!?!?!?!


----------



## AreIn83

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/entry/7610285.html?col=inv

I posted it on FF so I could invert the colors and you can even see it on the inverse.


----------



## AreIn83

If that is an evap I'm going to kill myself....not really, I'll just go on with life as usual but I'm freaking just a bit. Where are my girls?!?!?!?!


----------



## nevertogether

omg arein i see it! are you going to go get a more sensitive test today (tomorrow for you) i knew this was your month girl! FX'ed for your :bfp: and a sticky bean!! i'm so happy!!:) it's a great day so far for me now :D


----------



## Whitbit22

OH MY GOD!
BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP! IM so excited foryou!!!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

OH I'm so happy to see you! I took another one and it had the same faint line, two faint lines can't lie right? Well, yes they can. I'm super pissed at myself for peeing on that damn FRER this morning.


----------



## AreIn83

Ah! Two of my girls! I'm not sure and I'm not banking on it.


----------



## Whitbit22

OMG AREIN Are you kidding? TWO? hahaha you got your bfp girly congrats!


----------



## AreIn83

They are both super faint, like really really really faint. but that inverse, you can see the faint little streak of bright color. I'm SO MAD ALL I HAVE ARE IC'S!!! I can't even run to walmart now because it's 10 pm here and I'm not dragging DD out of bed to go to f'n walmart for a preg test.


----------



## Whitbit22

Id rest easy enough until the morn hun!! Two.. rather than one is awesome! Soon as I read your top post that said omg is anyone on im like OMG SHE GOT A BFP! lol


----------



## nevertogether

i hate that i have to leave for work soon, ugh! wish i could keep talking about this, 'cause i'm so happy! AREIN - keep your chin up, of course i think it is always good not to get your hopes to high, but we really believe you have your :bfp: now the plan is just you being able to sleep now hehe. test again tomorrow with another test girl. yay yay yay :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

I'm not going to sleep worth a crap and I can't take my Valerian root because it's not proven safe for pregnancy. I wish DH didn't work nights so he could look at these with me.


----------



## AreIn83

You girls are amazing. Thanks for the :hugs: I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww. Hope you can manage some sleep hun. Will be waiting to hear! :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Everyone is going to think I'm nuts but I had a faint line on the third IC....


----------



## Whitbit22

:shock:

Well I cant see any getting around it.. LOL how exciting!! Isnt this your first cycle with Ovacue?


----------



## AreIn83

It is! And if this is it, I'm going to tell everyone to get one.


----------



## Whitbit22

:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

I can only hope that all us gals will have the same luck!!


----------



## AreIn83

oh my gosh I hope you all do too! I'm scared this is another chemical. I'm going to try to lay down now, I have to be up in like 6 hours. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## Whitbit22

K! :hugs: Just take it easy and hope for the best!


----------



## moochacha

Omg....... Yay I'm sooooo excited for you :happydance: I'm at work on my iPhone I can't wait to get home in a few hours now woohooo v
congrats hun!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks moochacha! I tested again this morning on ICs and still got the same faint lines but it's only been like 7 hours since my last test so I didn't really expect much more. I'm saving my SMU and going to go buy a test on the way to work.


----------



## moochacha

Good luck hun :hugs: i really hope this is it!!!


----------



## nevertogether

ooooooo arein i've been waiting anxiously for you to post all morning! dang time difference, haha. i'm so so so excited!! :happydance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## AreIn83

I got out of bed an hour earlier than I needed to :haha: My nerves are on end.


----------



## moochacha

Ouch my nipples are sooooooooo sore, even to put a bra on it's painful. I thought 1 DPO was really way to early to feel anything but it's been three days of sore nipples. They are darker, bigger, my whole breast in veiny and the nipple itself is bumpy. They're as painful as the first week of breastfeeding. 

I'm freaking out lol... :wacko: I really hope this is a good sign and not a bad sign for something else. Told my doctor today he didn't really care lol.


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> I got out of bed an hour earlier than I needed to :haha: My nerves are on end.

hehehe awww I have no doubt its totally a bfp :flower:


----------



## nevertogether

can all my ovacue girls be preggo this month?? that would be awesome! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe we would be sending all our baby dust straight to you!!!! and that wonderful husband of yours!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

awww thank you moo that means a lot :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Moochacha-I'm sooooooo hoping this is it for you. And for all of the Ovacue girls too. What a great story this would make!

I took an ept, definitely positive. I keep looking and it just gets darker. I'm going out at lunch to buy a digi.


----------



## AreIn83

I can't post my pics though because I'm at work.


----------



## nevertogether

ahhhhh i am so so so happy arein!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

I'm cautiously so happy. This is how my chem started. The real test will be AF not showing up tomorrow. She'll peek in tonight if it's coming. I've been regular, 32 day cycles, for the last 4 months so I hope she doesn't throw me for a loop. 

I'm really hoping I'm not the only BFP that comes out of this thread in the next couple of months.


----------



## nevertogether

oh it's happening! i have good PMA for DH and i :) moo has great symptoms too. can't wait to see your digi reseults on here :D


----------



## AreIn83

Your DH and you will get your BFP. I've been more positive about this cycle than I have in the past and it's because of all of the great support i've gotten from all of you.


----------



## crazy84

OMG!!!!!!!!! I am so excited!!!! I started out testing on the ic's and they were faint, the next day took a frer and digi and they were both positive!! i am sure this is it!!! I am soooooooooo excited for you!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

moochacha said:


> I'm freaking out lol... :wacko: I really hope this is a good sign and not a bad sign for something else. Told my doctor today he didn't really care lol.

I hope its a good sign FXed for you honey!

This sounds like my doctor...I expressed my heartbreak of having to go on to another cycle without any help and they acted like they just didnt care. 

AF is definitely on the way. Had a huge temp drop, look for yourself! I'm getting so sick of this. I wish I could go to another doc and ask for the femara I was wanting for this cycle. It sucks having to go through another cycle so doubtful! :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

oh no whit :( well, i am still hopeful for you just like i was for arein. i didn't get my AF temp dip last cycle until 16dpo, but everyone's different :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

whit-Why can't you go to a different doctor? If you aren't getting what you need, then you should. Remember, YOU pay THEM and not the other way around. Your doctor should work for you and listen and give you want you want. If he can't give you what you want,then he should have a good reason and not just a shoulder shrug.


----------



## nevertogether

okay ladies. fixing to head over to my friends house. i downloaded the bounty hunter with jennifer aniston and we're going to watch it and eat chili for a bit. i'm hoping to be in early, as DH doesn't like me to stay out late very often. understandable :shrug: arein - hoping you have a digital test positive by the time i get back! :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

It gave me a not pregnant.


----------



## Whitbit22

Arein- you are right! If they dont do it for me my next appt i will switch. 
About that digi-- maybe its not sensitive enough. Theres no way all those others were false! Maybe try again in the morning.. Dont be discouraged we are rooting for you honey!! Massive :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

thank you. I'm really confused!


----------



## AreIn83

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/0507001351.jpg

There's a good picture of my standard, looks like a :bfp: right?


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea defo a bfp! You said you used some pjnk dye ones too tho right? Did you use a frer?


----------



## AreIn83

I used 2 FRER earlier in the week and got :bfn:s on both.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hmm.. Idk but like i said wouldnt it be unlikely to get false positives on more than one? Id take a pink dye one tomorrow to be safe.


----------



## AreIn83

I'm going to try to not pee on anything else until the morning and see what happens. I feel good about it though. I think it will work out ok. I'm not even calling my doc til Monday, AF should come tomorrow if she is so I'm going to wait for that.


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs:
i hope this is it! Fxed honey keep that PMA!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks sweetie! I hope so too.


----------



## nevertogether

we're all here for ya girl. FX'ed this one sticks. a positive is a positive, maybe you just need a little longer of a wait. 

:gun: AF STAY AWAY FROM AREIN! :gun:


----------



## moochacha

Hun that's a positive!!!!!! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> moochacha said:
> 
> 
> I'm freaking out lol... :wacko: I really hope this is a good sign and not a bad sign for something else. Told my doctor today he didn't really care lol.
> 
> I hope its a good sign FXed for you honey!
> 
> This sounds like my doctor...I expressed my heartbreak of having to go on to another cycle without any help and they acted like they just didnt care.
> 
> AF is definitely on the way. Had a huge temp drop, look for yourself! I'm getting so sick of this. I wish I could go to another doc and ask for the femara I was wanting for this cycle. It sucks having to go through another cycle so doubtful! :cry:Click to expand...

awww hun I hate that you're going through this!!! I really wish Doctors would put their egos aside and do their job. It's been such a long journey for you hun and I'm praying that I see you get your bfp very soon :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you hun! :hugs: I really wish that docs were easier to deal with.
I hope we all get our bfps very soon, I don't know a more deserving group of gals!!


----------



## emilyjean

I've been really busy for the past few days and I've missed a lot! Arein- woooo it looks so promising! That blue dye one is definitely positive. You can't go by the FRER bfn's from earlier in the week, because they were just that, earlier! I'm excited for you!

I'm on CD31, I've gotten a few BFN's, so I'm looking forward to next cycle!


----------



## nevertogether

:wave: morning my ovacue girls!

emilyjean - we've missed ya! i love the positive attitude you have :)
whit - didn't get to talk to you much yesterday :(
arein - i've still got my high hopes for your :bfp: girl. nothings changing my mind!
titi - are you doing okay? been a little while
moo - how ya feeling? any symptoms?


----------



## Titi

WOW! I am gone for two days and look what I've missed! I was hoping I would log on & see a bfp! 

Arein-Good luck hun!!! I will send prayers up for you that this is your bfp with a sticky bean!!! :hugs: 

Whit-Also will send some for you to fend off that stupid witch!

Never-Thanks for asking of me! This has been the work week of hell-we've both had 13 hour shifts all week long, on our 6th day of it today and in the middle had car shopping.

Okay-here is my ovacue update-I don't know what is going on. I have had EWCM since cd 8 and am still only getting a "possible" on the ovacue. Today is cd11. If I have been charting right the last 18 cycles I usually OV between cd11-13. So this morning I used FMU for an opk (my first this cycle-I only had one lying around) and it was a strong postitive. 

What gives? How can it only say "possible"? I'm going to bd this morning in case-so much for waiting for my "peak" day-it isn't even projecting that yet..............

hello to everyone else!


----------



## nevertogether

sorry it's not going to well for you titi :( i guess it works differently for everyone. not sure why :shrug: i get to try it pretty soon. should start AF on the 14th and can begin from there. it will be my last cycle before i get to see DH so i'm pretty excited to get everything all sorted out and to use the ovacue. 

whit - it's your test day, where are youuuuu 

arein - waiting for another test not so patiently. still have my hopes for you mama!


----------



## Titi

I am hoping it just takes a cycle to figure out. Or maybe it's dead on and I've been wrong-which IS why I bought it-just to rule that out, lol.

Well got a bd in anyway-maybe dtd in the morning will help as we usually don't b/c dh is lazy then. 

Can't wait to hear from our testing girls!


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - 
this could be very true too. i remember when arein was using it (not word for word, but sure she can clarify this) but she was getting told different days than she had thought previously as well on her first cycle using ovacue. now she has a possible :bfp:! so, this could definitely be true. i can't wait to try it out. i've had it for like two weeks now and haven't been able to use it, it's so frustrating. haha. glad you got :sex: in at least. i like morning :sex: but definitely think it's hard to do when i don't even want to say hi sometimes in the morning much less use energy, :haha: well long post over just wishing you lots of :dust: titi!


----------



## Titi

crap I meant to use baking soda finger & forgot!!! Maybe can get a bs bd in tonight or tomorrow-lol.


----------



## nevertogether

oh you totally should! mamaxm in SMEP pretty much swears by it. she just got her :bfp: i'm adding it to my list of a million things i do, haha


----------



## Titi

ha ha!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Whats baking soda finger?! And I got two bfns with IC this morning ladies! I w asted my FMU on them, and I have a FRER waiting. DH isnt being encouraging because he doesnt want to get our hopes up. He keeps saying it will show tomorrow but I havent been late in four months since my cyst went away! :hissy:


----------



## nevertogether

well, at least DH is keeping you a LITTLE grounded ya know? anytime i have anything my DH says you're pregnant, lol it's so annoying because then i think about it more and get my hopes up. 

baking soda finger, described by mamaxm:
okay so let me spill this secret. i have never seen anyone talk about it on the boards or anything, i learned about it on ingender.com. SO.
baking soda finger! helps balance acidity of CM and makes CM very welcoming to the little swimmers! effects are similar to douching but is considered more safe as to douching can lead to infections and all that, and make CM dry up.
so you buy some regular old baking soda. dampen your finger up to the first knuckle (i'd suggest even drying it a bit after putting water on it, you don't want too much and if your finger is too wet you're going to have tons of baking soda). then you put your finger in the baking soda down to the first knuckle and push your finger straight up into your vagina, just don't touch the cervix or it will sting. pull straight out, don't swirl or rub it in or anything. you do this 1-2 hours before sex. you'll notice a tiny bit of stinging or tingling for the first maybe 20 minutes but then it goes away.
i only did this one time (cd13) and noticed a difference for the rest of my cycle, i didn't have to do it again. i was also using preseed which helps with pH as well.
LOVE it. completely convinced it was the reason i got my bfp.

still have my fingers crossed for you and arein's :bfp:'s!


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh that sounds awesome I will defo have to try it!


----------



## Titi

Hopefully you won't need to try it Whit! FX'd-are you actually late? 

I'm with Never-Dh ALWAYS says "you're pregnant!" when I mention ANYTHING out of the ordinary-and when I say-'don't get my hopes up I'm NEVER pregnant" he says, "stop that negative thinking!"


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww LOL sounds like my DH needs to hang out with ya'lls DH! haha
AF was supposed to come this morning, FXed she stays gone.


----------



## Titi

nah Whit, because my DH is SO optimistic he doesn't really want to seek help b/c he is so sure it is going to happen for us.

So you only have a 13 day lp? FX'd no witch!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, titi and i will beat the crap out of :witch: if she comes, hehe. my dh is overly optimistic too titi. he has two kids already, two different women (yeah, we were both bar rats for many years, so that explains that.) one was conceived when he only slept with the girl three times and the other was conceived right after him and his girlfriend broke up, about 6 months into their relationship. so he thinks since we've been together almost two years that something is wrong with me. lol. but then he's so quick to be like, oh you don't feel good babe? you're probably pregnant. i'm like "ahhhh!"


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww lol

It kinda sucks Titi cause my ticker is wrong and im only 12 dpo this time. Idk if it was later ov than usual or what--if so theres a chance she will still show up so Im hoping its not that! aaa I am pulling my hair out! haha
Gonna go hang out with my cousin for a bit tho to try not to think about it!


----------



## moochacha

Titi said:


> I am hoping it just takes a cycle to figure out. Or maybe it's dead on and I've been wrong-which IS why I bought it-just to rule that out, lol.
> 
> Well got a bd in anyway-maybe dtd in the morning will help as we usually don't b/c dh is lazy then.
> 
> Can't wait to hear from our testing girls!

Oh good luck hun :dust:


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> Aww lol
> 
> It kinda sucks Titi cause my ticker is wrong and im only 12 dpo this time. Idk if it was later ov than usual or what--if so theres a chance she will still show up so Im hoping its not that! aaa I am pulling my hair out! haha
> Gonna go hang out with my cousin for a bit tho to try not to think about it!

I'm just going to give you a big cyber hug :hugs: and some flowers :flower: hope you have a good time with your cousin.


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs: 
Thank you hun! Yes it was nice to get away for a bit. Now for making dinner! How are you and your symptoms doing?


----------



## emilyjean

nevertogether said:


> yeah, titi and i will beat the crap out of :witch: if she comes, hehe. my dh is overly optimistic too titi. he has two kids already, two different women (yeah, we were both bar rats for many years, so that explains that.) one was conceived when he only slept with the girl three times and the other was conceived right after him and his girlfriend broke up, about 6 months into their relationship. so he thinks since we've been together almost two years that something is wrong with me. lol. but then he's so quick to be like, oh you don't feel good babe? you're probably pregnant. i'm like "ahhhh!"

My hubby says the same things all the time. I'll say 'Babe, I have heartburn. :(' and he'll say 'You're pregnant!'. It ALMOST makes me get my hopes up, lol.


----------



## nevertogether

haha i hate that you have to hear the same things that i do emilyjean. in a way, it's super sweet that they are excited about it but then you just want to be like..stop filling me head with those emotions cause i will be torn if i'm not! but guys don't understand that much.


----------



## nevertogether

AREIN honey. i hope you are out there celebrating a :bfp: 

HAPPY MOTHER's DAY my beautiful Ovacue ladies..

HAPPY MOTHER's DAY beautiful CRAZY!! hope you get awesome presents!


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> AREIN honey. i hope you are out there celebrating a :bfp:
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER's DAY my beautiful Ovacue ladies..
> 
> HAPPY MOTHER's DAY beautiful CRAZY!! hope you get awesome presents!

:hugs:


----------



## Titi

aw Whit I just saw your ticker........so sorry hun.......super hugs & love to you. :hugs: :flower:

Never-how long have many cycles have you & dh been together & tried? It sounds really hopeful that you know he can make babies-I think sometimes it is a lot harder to cure the male factor.

Wow I love our moms but Mother's day is kinda tough huh? I really wanted to pg with #1 this mday.

Anyway I don't know what the HELL is up with my ovacue. I am getting ready to throw it out the window! Either it needs a month to warm up or I've been completely misreading temps, opks and my body signs for 18 months (which wouldn't be bad actually would just mean I'm daft and explain why we haven't gotten pg!)

I am on cd 12. I am almost positive I ovulate cd11-cd13, most often later in the day on cd12. I've had ewcm since cd7 and got a +opk on cd 11 fmu but am STILL only getting "possibly fertile" on the ovacue. (?). Last night it almost felt like my breasts were already starting to get sore and this morning they definitely are-which usually happens immediately after I OV. My temp has also gone up a LOT today but I got up an hour later so that doesn't tell me much b/c for me it usually goes up around .5 each half hour later than I normally temp. I still have watery/ewcm though. 

hmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## nevertogether

ohhh titi i wish i knew! since i haven't been able to use mine yet, i don't really have that much input to put in on it. i mean the odds of you doing all of that wrong has to be pretty slim to none, wouldn't you think? but you're right it could always be possible.

well, since we truly tried to conceive (we didn't use protection for the two years we've been together, so in a way we always have been open to it) we've only got to try in february, june will be our next shot. we did get to try august of last year and sept-dec, but like i said..this was just not using protection and talking about it. i guess more NTNP for 2 years. and nothing ever happened :shrug:

DH's kids are 2 1/2 and 4 1/2 so it is possible he isn't fertile anymore, but i doubt that. he's taking his fertil aid just in case :)


----------



## Titi

Unless DH developed some very bad habits in the last few years or is much older then he looks in his pic I wouldn't worry too much about his fertility changing. All in all it doesn't seem like you have actually TTC that many times so hopefully it is just a timing thing!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - i'm hoping so too! as far as bad timing, etc. DH is 27. he's a recovering alcholic and has been through AA/NA twice now, so that alone affects his sperm :( he was an AA/NA graduate when he conceived his two children, so hopefully it isn't the case..but we don't know :shrug:


----------



## emilyjean

Happy mothers day ladies! Hubby got me the sweetest mothers day card, and inside he wrote that I'm going to be the best mommy ever someday. I love him, lol.

Never- We're in the same boat there, OH up until a year ago was a huge partier, drinking every night, smoking a LOT of pot and cigs, and even doing cocaine. That was all before I met him, but still it could have affected things. FX'd for both of us it didn't!


----------



## Whitbit22

my ticker may have reset but still no af! Im beginning to think she's playing tricks on me, because my temp went down again. I havent been a single day late in 6 months!

Before I met my Dh we both had problems with substance abuse. Ive been clean 3 years and its been 4 for him! Its always in the back of my mind tgat I ruined our chances...but Ive seen much worse off people give birth so that tends to win over! 

Anyhow Im scared to waste my FRER. Maybe Ill do another ic..


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - wow to find girls with some of the same issues too. :hugs: whit - you and arein are killinnggggggg me!!


----------



## Whitbit22

LOL
Yea Where IS she??


----------



## nevertogether

hopefully mother's day celebration!


----------



## AreIn83

Girls, I'm sorry I had to take a day away. I got a really BFN last night and AF showed this morning. A day late....so I just needed to not think about it for awhile. I'm not sure if it was another chemical or just my overactive imagination. I'm back to square one.

OK, so back to cd1......damn, do I have some awful cramps :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww honey. Massive :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

I pretty much lost my shit this morning when I woke up. I knew right away, as soon as I opened my eyes so I just shut them and went back to sleep for 2 hours. It was easier than having to get up and deal with reality. Then I had my crying fit all over DH and then put myself back together and am moving on.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so sorry arein :hugs: i guess we will never know if it was a chemical or not, and probably better that way. ugh. i feel for you mama. well, you will be moving on to your 2nd month with ovacue and i get to move on to my first on thursday, so we can do this together girl!


----------



## Lauren82

Hi Everyone!

I am new to babyandbump. I was so excited to see that there is a thread for ladies using Ovacue. I placed my order a couple days ago for the new generation OC with vaginal sensor and it should be arriving sometime this week to correspond with the start of a new cycle.

DH and I have been TTC off and on for a little over a year. I had an early loss last Nov. and took a break until now. I had picked up a CBEFM right before I found out I was pg so that's been sitting in the drawer waiting to be used. I'm going to try it along with the OC to see if they match up ovulation time. 

Hopefully we all get BFP soon!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Lauren! Welcome to club ovacue! hehe


----------



## Lauren82

Thanks Whitbit! :happydance:


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> I pretty much lost my shit this morning when I woke up. I knew right away, as soon as I opened my eyes so I just shut them and went back to sleep for 2 hours. It was easier than having to get up and deal with reality. Then I had my crying fit all over DH and then put myself back together and am moving on.

Aww hun I'm sooo sorry :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Arein-Oh no.......hun I'm so sorry that must be GUTwrenching. My af is bad enough when I think I'm pg let alone if I thought I had a + hpt-I can totally understand staying in bed and then crying-that is EXACTLY what I would do. I hope you really do get a bfp this cycle.

How did your first full ovacue cycle go? I am SERIOUSLY unhappy with mine right now. I can't figure out if it is supposed to be accurate this first month or take a month of "practice" runs before it knows my cycle (don't know what that would matter if it measures your hormones) but get this I'm on cd 12 of a 28 day (max) cycle and have only gotten "possibly" fertile since cd7 with n/a registered as a peak day and no ovulation confirmed. Although I have had EWCM since cd7 and yesterday my boobs started getting sore. If all my charting has been correct over the last 18 cycles I ov on cd11-13. What the crap? 

Never-how long has dh been clean? I think that for the most part, the substance abuse is really only a problem while doing it and the 3-4 months it takes to "make" new good sperm. My DH was really upset b/c we have been trying so hard and my little brother, who is literally a heroin addict and one of the most unhealthiest people I've ever met has had THREE children accidentally so far while using massive substances and smoking 1-2 packs of cigs a day so you never know!!!!

Welcome Lauren-I'm interested to see how your experiement with the ovacue goes. I'm using mine with temping/charting and it does not seem to match up at all yet, I spent $376.00 so I'm really hoping that there is a reason it is being so goofy this month. Wouldn't it be really special if it is smack on and I really just ovulate really late and that's why I've always missed the egg? I don't think I am that poor of a charter though!
Also-I love the hair! 

Well, hi to anyone else I missed!

Whit-fingers still crossed!!


----------



## moochacha

Lauren82 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I am new to babyandbump. I was so excited to see that there is a thread for ladies using Ovacue. I placed my order a couple days ago for the new generation OC with vaginal sensor and it should be arriving sometime this week to correspond with the start of a new cycle.
> 
> DH and I have been TTC off and on for a little over a year. I had an early loss last Nov. and took a break until now. I had picked up a CBEFM right before I found out I was pg so that's been sitting in the drawer waiting to be used. I'm going to try it along with the OC to see if they match up ovulation time.
> 
> Hopefully we all get BFP soon!


Welcome to bnb and club ovacue!!! Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

Ooooh I can't wait to see how CBFM and Ovacue compare. :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww Titi! That is crappy about the Ovacue being weird. Im going to go googling about it!


----------



## Titi

aw great Whit-I've been too busy to really do much research-every time I google all I find is the zetek site. Can't wait to hear from someone who has actually used it at least 2 full cycles........


----------



## Whitbit22

What is the Cue Peak? 
The Cue Peak is a peak in the oral readings of either the OvaCue or Cue II that precedes ovulation by 5-7 days (depending on cycle length). The Cue Peak is marked by a high oral reading followed by two oral readings that are at least 10% lower, cumulatively. The Cue Peak signifies the onset of the ovulatory process and marks the beginning of the fertile window

Here is a link to a forum where the lady lists her readings trying to interpret the numbers.. 
https://www.babytalkzone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68164

Im going to keep looking to see if I can find more about if you need to use it more than one cycle to establish a 'pattern'


----------



## Titi

okay-great! Thanks! Going to check my numbers


----------



## Whitbit22

Ive also ran across this.. but as they were using it for birth control I don't know if it applies as much. But its the same concept-- the ovulation day was supposedly wrong?

mamasun09-20-2006, 12:36 PM
Hello there...

Just thought I'd share our experience. A couple of years ago we were using the Ovacue, as well as checking CM as birth control. We were using both the machine which tests the enzymes in the saliva to determine fertility levels, and the vaginal insertion tool to confirm that ovulation has occurred. My relationship with my (now husband) was young, and while I knew I wanted to be a mom relatively soon in the grand scheme of the things, we wanted to give our relationship a chance to be our primary focus for a while before conceiving.

My experience was that the machine was unreliable...and ultimately led to giving me false results which resulted in conceiving our beautiful daughter 8 months into our relationship. We used the Ovacue for 4 months and then one month it told me when I ovulated which was day 15, we waited until day 18 to make love, at which point the machine (as well as my CM) said my ovulation had completed, and we conceived her that night...The next day I had what seemed to be fertile mucus again....but the machine still said I was past ovulating.

It's hard to regret anything or even see it as a mistake, 18 months into this incredible journey of being her parents! And the truth is I was absolutely thrilled to discover I was pregnant....so perhaps my secret wish to be pregnant affected the machine's reliability. (The experience was definitely more ambivalent for DH, and actually has had long-terms effects on our sexual relationship, and his process of grief around conceiving before he felt ready, in spite of his profound love for our daughter.) Ultimately for us it all worked out great and we are a very happy family in love. 

I do NOT however recommend relying on the Ovacue for fertility awareness.
I hope this helps!

By the way, I am still confused about birth control. There just doesn't seem to be a good choice without either risk or negative consequences!

Blessings,


Edit--

And this:

I bought an Ovacue in April. I used it for one cycle and it told me my optimal fertile day was day 14. I was doing artificial insemination at home, and we only inseminated one time on day 14. I am now 19 weeks pregnant. I am a true Ovacue believer after this experience. If I can help in any way let me know. The folks at Zetek are amazingly helpful over email and the phone so I wouldn't hesitate to contact them if you hvae any questions.

Good luck! 


So maybe you could contact the company for help? Maybe it would be a good idea.


----------



## Whitbit22

https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/49488.aspx

That is the most helpful thing Ive found yet, and it clarifies everything about peak and what that translates into for O days.. its a forum so Im sure you could ask questions too.

I have WAY too much time on my hands! LOL


----------



## nevertogether

hi lauren! welcome to club ovacue :hi: i'm originally from AR :) i love your hair too! FX'ed you get a :bfp: soon. DH and I have been trying off and on for about a year as well.


----------



## nevertogether

off to the range ladies to shoot the M203. might be back tonight, might not. have a good day!


----------



## Whitbit22

You too hun! Cya!


----------



## moochacha

Yay I got my Ovacue today! :happydance: With a cute pink baggy :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! :wohoo:
you're so lucky! I wanted a pink baggy too :haha:


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> Yay! :wohoo:
> you're so lucky! I wanted a pink baggy too :haha:

Hehe I thought of you as soon as I saw the pink bag lol


----------



## Whitbit22

:haha: too cute!


----------



## Titi

Sorry for the double post-I was experimenting trying to put my chart in and can't delete the second one.

Well Whit-I FINALLY got my cue peak this morning! CD13 today and it has predicted high for me today through cd16 with cd15 being PEAK fertility day.

Here is the thing-ladies that are familar with charting-I posted my chart below, please tell me what you think. OPK, CM and temps seem to indicate cd12 (yesterday!!!!!) as ov day. I would highly surprised if I am still fertile since my bbs got sore the evening of cd11, my temp has risen this morning, and my cm has now turned to creamy. Not sure when that happened. It is creamy this morning and was still ew last night, BUT, I BD'd in the am and kept a softcup in until about 8pm and checked a few hours later before bed-it could have been cm or could still have been DH's.

Anyhow I am interested to see if the vaginal sensor ever contradicts the O sensor or if it will confirm O results. I used it last night and had the lowest reading ever (down from 200s to very low number) but nothing. I will probably try again this morning instead of waiting. I always have a 26-28 day cycle which I have always assumed varied whether I OV'd on cd11 or Cd13-if I am really OVing on cd15 then I would be stuck with a short luteal phase.

Think I will wait a day or two and I guess start BDing again based on monitor. I highly doubt it is accurate but on the one side, I have been trying/18 months and never got a single bfp using opks, charting/temping and that is why I bought the monitor-in hopes I was wrong about my predicted ov date being approximately cd12......................................

Thanks Whit for all the research. I'm so glad you have time on your hands b/c I haven't had a spare last few days and so curious!!!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-05-11


----------



## Titi

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2010-05-11


----------



## moochacha

Hey titi when I look at the picture of your chart it shows my chart?? Weird?


----------



## Titi

Whit-I'm going to copy & paste that last link you sent here because that info was SO HELPFUL! Finally we all know what those numbers mean (now whether or not it is reliable is another story yet to find out here)-

Ovacue / Cue II Basics &#8211; Almost Everything You Need To Know 
Okay ladies I have come up with a section for all of the Cue II / Ovacue users out there! Some of this information is pulled directly from their website but most of the information is based from our experience using these monitors. For swaying purposes you need to purchase the Cue II. We recommend this because the Ovacue can confuse most girls and it is easier to use. Please note that the Cue II and the Ovacue do the same thing the Ovacue just does the work for you. IT IS ALSO A MUST THAT YOU PURCHASE THE VAGINAL SENSOR. This sensor is what confirms that you have ovulated or are currently ovulating. 

How the monitor works. (From www.zetek.net)
Zetek discovered and patented the Electrolyte Method&#8482; for predicting ovulation. In studies overseen by the National Institutes of Health, Cue products using the Electrolyte Method have been shown to predict ovulation with 98% accuracy.Learn more about the OvaCue Fertility Monitor. Throughout your monthly cycle, your body retains or discards varying amounts of minerals like sodium and potassium (electrolytes). The OvaCue® Fertility Monitor tracks the changes in these electrolytes in your saliva over time and processes this information to precisely define your time of peak fertility. About a week before ovulation, a high point in the salivary readings of electrolytes is reached, corresponding to the release of the dominant follicle (ovum) and the Cue Peak measured by the OvaCue. This is what allows the OvaCue to provide an accurate prediction of ovulation several days in advance. A few days after the Cue Peak, the luteinizing hormone (LH) in the blood increases and then decreases very sharply over a period of 24 hours (the LH surge). As LH reaches its peak in the blood, there is a definite change in the reproductive tract. Mucus secretion increases, and the electrolyte content of the mucus changes. Measured by the Cue vaginal sensor, this drop and subsequent rise in electrolyte readings gives positive confirmation of ovulation and marks the end of your fertile window. 

How to use the Oral Sensor
I won&#8217;t go into great detail here but here are a few tips on how to use the sensor:
You must start using the sensor by Day 2 of your cycle
You MUST TAKE YOUR READING EVERYDAY with a 2 hour variance!! So if you wake up at 7:00am usually but you wake up at 9:00am one day it is okay to do you reading then. As long as it is in the 2 hour window but no more than 30 minutes after waking.
Try not to vary your salt intake too much. If you are on the girl/boy diet and consume a lot/little of salt just make sure you stay consistent. Consistency is the most important so if you normally eat a lot of salt keep it that way and vice versa.
You should not eat, drink or smoke before you use the oral sensor. This will mess up your reading for the day and therefore it will not be an accurate reading.
You must take your reading within 30 minutes of waking up. If you do not wake up at the same time everyday I recommend setting an alarm and take your reading and then go back to sleep. This will keep everything consistent thus making it easier to interpret your readings.
I want to repeat that YOU MUST TAKE YOUR READINGS EVERYDAY!!
DO NOT TAKE MORE THAN ONE READING PER DAY
How to use the Vaginal Sensor
Here are some tips for the vaginal sensor!! And a little info about it from zetek.net.The OvaCue Vaginal Sensor measures electrolyte changes in vaginal mucus, just as the oral sensor measures electrolytes in saliva. With these measurements, it confirms your LH surge, which usually happens the day before ovulation and marks the change from estrogen to progesterone dominance, indicating ovulation has occurred. While the vaginal sensor is not required for predicting ovulation, most of our customers elect to purchase one. If you are uncertain about whether you are ovulating, the vaginal sensor will give you a clear answer. It also gives you the added confidence that the OvaCue is indeed predicting your date of ovulation accurately. Finally, by confirming ovulation it clearly marks the end of your fertile period (when you can no longer get pregnant).
YOU MUST TAKE YOUR READINGS EVERYDAY within 2 hours of your normal time starting with the first day of no blood from AF. So if you normally take your reading at 7:00pm then you can take it anywhere from lets say 7-9pm.
The vaginal reading must be taken any time after you have been awake and walking around for ATLEAST 2 hours. The reason for this is so that your cervical mucous has time to come down into the vj to be accurately measured.
A tip that I have found helpful when inserting the vaginal sensor is to insert it all the way until you reach your cervix, pull back SLIGHTLY and pull the end of the wand up slightly. I also will sometimes just twirl it around in there in a circle motion so I make sure I get the CM on the sensor.
Replens, Refresh, and douches do not affect the reading as long as they are done 8 hours prior to using the sensor. 
You should wait to use the sensor until AT LEAST 8 hours after you BD. This way the semen does not affect the reading.
DO NOT TAKE MORE THAN ONE READING PER DAY
What to look for in these readings.The readings can be confusing but after you get the hang of it this is one of the easiest monitors to use. The first thing that you are going to look for is a Cue Peak. The Cue Peak is the beginning of the ovulation process in started selecting a follicle. As a general rule of thumb you can expect to ovulated anywhere from 5-7 days after your last Cue Peak. If you have longer cycle you may get more than one Cue Peak in a cycle so you should go by the last Cue Peak to determine O Day. A Cue Peak will be a high oral reading followed by 2 days of lower readings. The 1st and 2nd readings just needs to be lower than the high Cue Peak reading 2 day prior. Here is a guide that you can use as well to estimate when you will O...

When your cue peak is on day 2-3&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;you will O on day 12
When your cue peak is on day 4-5.........you will O on day 13
When your cue peak is on day 6-7.........you will O on day 14
When your cue peak is on day 8-9.........you will O on day 15
When your cue peak is on day 10-11.....you will O on day 16
When your cue peak is on day 12-13 ....you will O on day 17
When your cue peak is on day 14-15 ....you will O on day 18 

Once you have a Cue Peak you will start to look for your Vaginal Low. This is a number that will be one of the lowest numbers that you have had all month. Some girls will get low numbers early on and they will begin to rise and then fall again. This low number indicates that you will O 1 to 2 days later. This can vary from girl to girl so you need to figure out YOUR pattern. After that vaginal low reading your number will spike back up as indicating the Vaginal Rise or a high reading. This high reading should be close to any high reading that you have had in your cycle. For example 105 to 243 indicates a spike and that you are currently O&#8217;ing or will O later that day or the following day again depending on your pattern. 

Sample Readings
Cycle Day Oral Vaginal
1 133 n/a
2 148 n/a
3 117 n/a
4 86 n/a
5 126 273
6 113 310
7 136 259
8 108 256
9 116 316
10 124 238
11 114 262
12 106 255
13 115 201
14 128 314 
15 119 297

As you can see there is a Cue Peak on CD2 and CD7 so I can assume that this person is going to O on Day 14. With the vaginal sensor this is confirmed with a vaginal low on Day 13 with a large spike on CD14. Hopefully this will help everyone understand what is going on with their readings and their cycle. This monitor is very accurate and I trust it over all other monitors when used properly. If you would like to pinpoint O then I would suggest using all the methods that you can to detect O. All signs, symptom, and readings need to line up for it to be a true O. If you get a vaginal rise reading and you don&#8217;t have O symptoms most likely it is a fake surge and you need to watch closely for the real deal. If you have any questions please post or you can send a PM to jojogirl or Michaela and we should be able to help you out. HOWEVER WHEN IN DOUBT ALWAYS CONTACT ZETEK!!!


----------



## Titi

moochacha said:


> Hey titi when I look at the picture of your chart it shows my chart?? Weird?

That is bizzare! I've never posted it before so dunno. huh. Can you click on my hearts to see my chart?


----------



## moochacha

No I can't click on the hearts :( to see your chart you can go to home page set up on fertility friend and then go to preview it shows your chart url.


----------



## Titi

Okay it's updated, sorry I forgot I'd taken out link.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Just wanted to pop in and say hi!!! I hope that you are all doing well!!!
Arein- I am so sorry about AF. I am sending you loads of baby dust for this cycle!
Nevertogether- I am so totally counting the days down for you!! lol I know June is going to be your month!!
Whit- still no AF? Have you tested today?
Well I just want to send baby dust to all of you!!


----------



## nevertogether

titi - that is a lot of very good information, thank you for posting it. you too whit! i'm not a great chart reader titi, by all means, lol. if you did O on CD15 and have a 26-28 day cycle then that doesn't give you too short of a luteal phase. short yes, but not bad. i have done research on that a bit and anything below 10 is what is considered bad. as for the chart, FF hasn't given you cross hairs yet. have you put temps in and stuff to confirm it? my first cycle using ovacue should be this week or this weekend, i'm due on thursday. hopefully then i can put in more insight. :shrug:


----------



## Whitbit22

That is weird. I was like, how did she get my chart? :haha:
You're welcome Titi, I had a feeling I'd be needing the info too.. especially as we are all still so new at this we're just getting to use them. Tomorrow I get to take my first reading! (af came) yay. I think it was the b-50 complex, but at least I got 13 days out of my luteal phase!

Titi Im so glad it's finally working out! and all that info is going to be something we are all going to be referencing you can bet on.. :)


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> titi - that is a lot of very good information, thank you for posting it. you too whit! i'm not a great chart reader titi, by all means, lol. if you did O on CD15 and have a 26-28 day cycle then that doesn't give you too short of a luteal phase. short yes, but not bad. i have done research on that a bit and anything below 10 is what is considered bad. as for the chart, FF hasn't given you cross hairs yet. have you put temps in and stuff to confirm it? my first cycle using ovacue should be this week or this weekend, i'm due on thursday. hopefully then i can put in more insight. :shrug:

don't thank me-Whit did all the work.

I don't have cross hairs yet-ff waits for three consecutive temp rises before that and I have only gotten one. I don't like to play around with the data because it's really just speculation. Just weird because my cm is definitely creamy now and my bbs already sore. But I never did feel ov pain this cycle. I actually REALLY REALLY hope I haven't ov'ed and it was wrong. Believe me I'll feel like THE BIGGEST doofest ever but at least we could be hopeful for a bfp soon if that was the case b/c believe me-with thinking I ov about cd12 we usually bd around cd7-cd13 the last 18 cycles. NEVER ever have we BD'd after that-we are usually wore out.

Gosh Whit I'm sorry about AF-that must suck after getting your hopes up.-but good news about the lp!

Now we can pair up in here, lol! You & Arein and me & Moocha v. similar this cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

it would be crazy if you were wrong all this time titi and then you get a :bfp:!


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> it would be crazy if you were wrong all this time titi and then you get a :bfp:!

HAHA! That would be really crazy. Don't feel bad if you have been 'off'! Thats why you invested in the OvaCue!!

I am excited already about this cycle--and Never isgetting ready to start using hers too! It's going to be interesting to say the least!


----------



## nevertogether

i can't wait! i received it like CD9 this cycle so i just missed using it. so i've had to wait FOREVER, hehe


----------



## Whitbit22

:haha:
I know you've had it forever you poor thing! I cant wait either. I hope the thing doesnt piss me off though! Hopefully we can all figure it out together :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

i know right, lol, i do remember titi saying something about throwing it out the window haha. i hope it acts right or else i might be tempted to do the same thing. arein has used it one cycle so maybe she can school us. hope she is doing okay, ugh. i felt this :bfp: for her :(


----------



## Whitbit22

I know I was so excited, too. Hopefully it happens this cycle!
Never I cant wait to fuss over you after you DTD! LOL


----------



## nevertogether

haha i know i think it's my turn soon. all of you are going to be saying, ohhh never this is your cycle girl! and oh how i hope hope hope it is. we might have a shot the end of the year, if no :bfp:, but i'm not even thinking about it. going all out for my :bfp: i told DH i had 6 soft cups one for each day i'm going to be in hohenfels to see him and he said, well you're going to need more than that! don't think he's going to give me much of a break. i know we probably need to take time to let the spermies build up, but i doubt that DH will have that i have about 1% of a chance convincing him to do that.


----------



## AreIn83

How many of us are CD 1, 2 or 3? DH and I have decided to back off of a lot of our TTC stuff. We're basically going back to NTNP until I have my appt in July. I'm still using my OvaCue though! But that is the only way I'm going to track my cycle. I'm going to see about buying a vag sensor and ditch the temping.


----------



## nevertogether

arein - that seems like a really great idea to me. just letting mother nature take her course kind of thing. i'm sure you don't need the stress after this past cycle. we are here for you no matter what you need to talk about though. i'm CD27 today. i started CD30 last cycle, but i o'ed one day later this cycle, so i assume i should be CD1 on friday. hopefully everything stays on track. not too far behind you gals!


----------



## AreIn83

We've tried to stay really relaxed about it since my m/c but yesterday was bad. So, just hanging out. I told DH "I think it's time for a break. Are you ready to take a break?" He said no....I still want to keep practicing.... :haha: I told him I didn't mean a break from sex just a break from focusing sex for making a baby.


----------



## Whitbit22

That sounds like a good idea Arein!


----------



## nevertogether

hehe i love how husbands sense of humor always comes at the right time sometimes. i'm sure you just needed that giggle :)


----------



## AreIn83

One of my favorite DH-isims when I had gotten really depressed about STILL not getting pregnant...I came out of the bathroom after an HPT, I had left in on the bathroom sink and said to DH "It's just going to be negative anyway". He replied with "Don't say that it's going to be negative, you're going to make your eggs sad". I still laugh when I think about it.


----------



## Whitbit22

LMAO! That is good. :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

awwwww that is so cute arein. they say the funniest things sometimes and you can't help but think that it's super sweet.


----------



## AreIn83

It was super sweet and I try to be just as supportive to him, I may be the body but it's just as much a part of him as it is me. He let me snot all over her yesterday morning, I just stood in the kitchen clinging to him (without his shirt on) rolling tears and snot down his chest. And he knows that's all I need, I just need to get it out and then move on. He doesn't try to comfort me or say anything except "Ok now?" And we go about our business.


----------



## AreIn83

We've been together for 10 years in September, we both know what the other one needs without it being said and I wouldn't trade that comfort for anything in the world.


----------



## nevertogether

and that's all you need :) i'm so glad you have that awesome support arein. really i am. makes you even more deserving of your little sticky bean.


----------



## AreIn83

Now if my uterus will just agree with that...


----------



## nevertogether

i hear you girl, i do. a lot of us are anxious to use our ovacue this cycle. you're the only one who has completed a cycle with it. you are going to need to school us on it, haha


----------



## AreIn83

I read all of that information that was posted. It was awesome. It gave me a lot of information that I didn't read before I started using it.


----------



## nevertogether

were you having a lot of the same issues titi is having? as far as not matching up with what you had previously thought you o'ed?


----------



## AreIn83

It gave me my cue peak on CD 14 which according to that chart means I should O on CD18, which could be right or could be wrong. According to FF, I O'd cd16 which is what it's been giving me for the last few months but I felt like I had O'd on cd17. I'm not saying it's wrong because my charts look less than spectacular anyway-there's a lot of room for error with temping.


----------



## nevertogether

i guess we will see :shrug:

good night my ovacue ladies! :hi:


----------



## AreIn83

Goodnight!


----------



## Titi

Hey Arein, good to see you back. Glad your DH is such a sweetie. That's an adorable pic of your two loves.

I've been with DH ten years this fall too. Except we haven't been lucky enough for ANY beans yet. : (

I have been wondering what your experience was with your ovacue your first cycle since I feel like I've already Od and ovacue not peaking me to O until cd15-still days away.

See prior posts, chart for reasons why I think I od.


----------



## emilyjean

Whit- I think we're cycle buddies this month, AF started today for me too. I'm happy about mine, it's right on schedule. :happydance: Tomorrow I will start with my ovacue!

Arein- you're hubby sounds so sweet! mines slowly starting to get that I sometimes just need to cry, he usually gets mad when I do.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-When did you get a peak? I just see a high on your chart? Keep in mind the OvaCue takes several cycles to get adjusted to your body just like FF took several charts to give you the green box on O days. It gave me a peak on CD14 which is odd for me because that I wouldn't have O'd til cd18-very late but not impossible as I've O'd as late as CD19 before. OPKs and temping are far less reliable because there are too many factors that can give you odd readings (caffeine can effect your OPKs!) as well as odd temps. 

emily-It took DH a lot of growing up to get where he is today and a lot of me pointing him in the right direction. We had a lot of trouble when we were younger but we've gotten really strong these last 2 years-getting older and wiser I guess.


----------



## Titi

ARein-
I just have lows on my chart b/c I don't think the cue peak is what they mean by "peak" fertility on FF. I don't know about your ovacue but mine you don't have to guess based on your cue peak-it tells you your peak fertility day. I have cd 15 flagged on the ovacue as peak fertility so that is the day I will put "peak" into ff. 

We'll see what happens! I am actually really hoping its right and I've been wrong, as that would hopefully mean no more medical intervention!


----------



## Titi

Emily I agree about older & wiser. My DH is the world's best husband (IMO, lol!) but is 36 years old and it took us 10 years to get here. When we were first dating he had a LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG way to go!


----------



## Titi

just experiencing ov twinges at this moment-hmmmmmmm.........I'm so confused!

Anyone know if you are more likely to ovulate in am or pm?


----------



## AreIn83

You're more likely to O in the am. I understand what you mean now, you have the newest version of OvaCue. I bought the classic so I don't get to see ahead of time


----------



## moochacha

They say the older one is better!!! Especially for people who are not regular, a part of my hopes I got the right one. 

Sorry girls I haven't had the chance to read back I hope you're all ok. Big :hugs: to you all. 

Whit - Sorry the witch got you :hugs: but today you get to use the Ovacue for the first time yeah???? How exciting. xoxox

Titi - I can't wait to see what your chart does. :flower:


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> You're more likely to O in the am. I understand what you mean now, you have the newest version of OvaCue. I bought the classic so I don't get to see ahead of time

Thanks AreIn-that helps a LOT. Whit says it takes 14 hours for the spermies to get up in the fallopian tubes and I know the egg really only lasts about 12 hours, so I feel like it is crucial to not only know what cycle day you ov now but preferably am or pm. Compounded when DH has low motility and then if you need to bd every other day for that you REALLY have to have it down!

I reallyhave to say, I don't think I was wrong. I really feel like I have OV'd.


----------



## Whitbit22

emilyjean said:


> Whit- I think we're cycle buddies this month, AF started today for me too. I'm happy about mine, it's right on schedule. :happydance: Tomorrow I will start with my ovacue!
> 
> Arein- you're hubby sounds so sweet! mines slowly starting to get that I sometimes just need to cry, he usually gets mad when I do.

Yay for cycle buddies! It's going to be interesting I think we will all finally be using the ovacue now. :haha:



moochacha said:


> They say the older one is better!!! Especially for people who are not regular, a part of my hopes I got the right one.
> 
> Sorry girls I haven't had the chance to read back I hope you're all ok. Big :hugs: to you all.
> 
> Whit - Sorry the witch got you :hugs: but today you get to use the Ovacue for the first time yeah???? How exciting. xoxox
> 
> Titi - I can't wait to see what your chart does. :flower:

Thanks hun! Ive gotten used to the idea of another cycle. Happy I go to the doc in a week! I didnt get to use the Ovacue yet, as I had already drank some tea when af showed.. so in the morning I get to try it!



Titi said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> You're more likely to O in the am. I understand what you mean now, you have the newest version of OvaCue. I bought the classic so I don't get to see ahead of time
> 
> Thanks AreIn-that helps a LOT. Whit says it takes 14 hours for the spermies to get up in the fallopian tubes and I know the egg really only lasts about 12 hours, so I feel like it is crucial to not only know what cycle day you ov now but preferably am or pm. Compounded when DH has low motility and then if you need to bd every other day for that you REALLY have to have it down!
> 
> I reallyhave to say, I don't think I was wrong. I really feel like I have OV'd.Click to expand...

Hope you catch the eggy! I'd say you know your body best in the end. These little gadgets are just giving us clues!


----------



## emilyjean

Arein and Titi- I'm looking forward to the ten year mark then, lol. There's still a lot of adjusting, I know that. We were only together 5 months before getting married, but we're actually getting more and more happy with each other as we learn to work through our problems in a way that works for both of us.

I'm excited to see more people using the ovacues as well, now we'll really get some comparisons going!


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies :welcome: why you guys were chatterboxes when i went to sleep, hehe. i think i'm the only one in a different time zone. it's 6am here! 

well, my af is due friday since i ov'ed a day later than last cycle. everything should be on schedule hopefully and then i can begin using my ovacue! we're all either right on or about a week from each other as for as cycle goes. except for titi, she's running ahead of us, hehe. 

titi - ov pains are very good! i'm sure ovacue just needs to get used to your cycles before it can better pin point, like arein said, FF is the same way as well. fx'ed it goes better for you hun and you and DH catch that egg this month! gl for your :bfp: mami! i forgot to answer when you asked before. DH has been drug clean since july of last year and alcohol free since february (beginning of) this year. so our visit in june is perfect timing :)

whit & emilyjean - woo hoo you get to use your ovacue today :happydance: 

i definitely agree with all of you about the growing up. my husband just decided to do that this year. even with a 4 & 2 year old, he failed to grow up. i think since he didn't have custody, he really wasn't ever forced to but one weekend a month. now that he's military and has to be certain places and certain times with huge consequences if he's not, he's realizing that life is more than just a game. he also realizes, hey, if i don't grow up this woman might not put up with me anymore, hehe. all his friends were very huge players and when he got married, they all asked why, and he said i found a girl that can keep up with me and put up with me, so i had to marry her. needless to say, all his friends now have kids and got married too. it's like they needed one guy to fall off the deep end until they did too, lol.

well there is my long post, hope everyone has a wonderful day!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay for using the ovacue today! I really need to go to bed but Im so anxious!!


----------



## Titi

well judging by my chart I am Most postive I was not wrong before and this cycle I have ov'd on cd11 or 12-not going to be cd15 as ovacue predicts. I don't see why it should need to "get used to my cycle" tho. The manufacturer, for example says that the vag sensor can confirm ov by measuring the levels of progesterone to estrogen. But it isn't confirming ov........so basically niether the tongue nor the vag sensor seem to be working.

Never-I think that your DH should probably be just fine now, sperm wise, lol!

& Emily-your dh is is in mid twenties? My husband was stubborn and frankly clueless until about 32. But we went to couples counseling then. He was against it but I told him it wasn't debatable-as he couldn't communicate or grow up. We got along great so he couldn't understand why it was a big deal. He thought it was stupid the first month or two we went but then something clicked and we BOTH learned so much. We went for YEARS. It helped so much my dh always recommends it now to his guy friends if they gripe about anything. Now it is like my husband could write a self help book for relationships!


----------



## AreIn83

titi- The sperm reach the fallopian tubes in a matter of mintues but have to go through a process known as sperm capacitation. Freshly ejaculated sperm aren't able to fertilize because they have a covering on them that protects them while moving through the male tract. The membrane that surrounds them has to be destablized in order for them to penetrate the egg. This takes a few hours, up to 12 I think.


----------



## emilyjean

Titi- I've suggested counseling to him, because we have a difficult time resolving arguements sometimes, it would help us communicate better. Usually, when we fight, he gets angry at me and I cry, neither works for the other, haha. 

My oral reading was 162 this morning! And not fertile on CD2, haha.


Oh, and pre-seed users, if there are any, how often do you use it? I've only been using it right around ovulation time, as OH doesn't really like it because of how 'slippery' I get (TMI, I know, lol). And how much do you use? I REALLY want it this month, because my due date would be on Valentines day, four days after my birthday as well, what I good present!


----------



## AreIn83

DH and I had talked about counseling at one point. He used to have a wandering eye...and hands...We had been married for 5 weeks when I found very graphic and sexual IM conversations on the computer (he didn't know I could save them) with a couple of different girls. Of course, this wasn't the first time. He'd repeatedly cheated while we were dating and engaged the first time. We had broken up several times. The first time we lived together, it was only for 5 weeks (something about 5....) because he kept texting this girl and right in front of me and wouldn't stop. She called one day while we were sitting on the couch, I picked up the phone and told her to stop calling. She screamed at me "Let me talk to Luke, you dumb bitch" blah, blah, blah and he just sat there. That broke that straw and I moved back in with my parents 2 days later. We weren't even dating when I got pregnant with our daughter, just sleeping together. 
2 years ago, after a year of marriage and the IM conversations and nothing changing, I really had had enough. I moved out of our house we had bought together and bought my own. I left him in the dust. We stayed that way for 6 months. No contact except for passing the kid back and forth (which was awful). 
Long story shorter, it all worked out. We went through a lot to get where we are. You bet I still check up on him but it took me really walking away and making my own life for him to grow up.


----------



## Whitbit22

My reading was 242. :shrug:

Wow Arein you two have been through A LOT. Sounds like you have a keeper. It's nice that all your DH's are willing to go through counseling to work things out.

Thought I was having another light period like last cycle until this morning. TMI*- There's blood everywhere now! I keep reading that clots are not a good sign? But I have a lot of those too, and normally do. Well hopefully this heaviness is a good thing.


----------



## nevertogether

wow, nice to know i'm not the only one with a later maturing DH, haha. mine got arrested for drugs last year. i had always known he did drugs when we weren't dating and even when we were, but after marriage i guess i expected a change. then in december i found out that he was messaging a girl not cool things back and forth on facebook. confronted that, went through a lot to forgive him. then in february he found out that back in june of last year he had failed an army drug test so they sent him to rehab. i also found out he had been doing drugs for like two weeks of that year before. he's AA & NA graduate now and doesn't have a facebook anymore, to say the least, lol. i think all of it really has made us a lot closer and stronger. it forced us to communicate, being so far apart and going through it all, so now we have no problems at all. it's hard going through trust issues and then being a million miles away. 

DH and i never had a conventional relationship. we knew each other about a year, dated off and on, but never fully put ourselves into it. we dated other people and did our own things. we went about 5 months in 2008 where we didn't talk at all. we couldn't even be around each other, because we were very emotional about how we felt about each other - but knew we weren't in the points of our bar hopping, crazy party lives, to be in a relationship. well, in sept of 2008, DH shipped to basic and oct of 2008 i shipped to basic. he wrote me a letter proposing to me in nov of 2008 and we married in december of 2008 and haven't looked back since then :)

so there's my story! 

very comforting to know i'm not the only one ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats so sweet. Like a fairytale haha
Sometimes I wish DH were that emotional about me! hehe


----------



## emilyjean

Arein- Wow, good for you being able to walk away when it was neccesary. I don't think I'm that strong. But it's WONDERFUL that it worked out like it did!
Never- That's an awesome story! I love military romances, they're always so sweet.
Whit- Do you have PCOS? I always have issues with clots and heavy periods. Since I started clomid they got shorter, but usually stay pretty clotty and heavy. It's nasty, lol. I don't think the clots are a problem though, at least my doc told me that it was normal.


----------



## Whitbit22

No I don't have PCOS. Maybe I should stop reading things off the internet though. :haha:


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh emily, I use preseed. But I got it after my fertile days last cycle. I use it topically as a lube because its wonderful! Everything Ive heard says the prefilled ones are too much so they use less. I dont have a problem with lube during sex at all so this cycle Im going to put some in a softcup and pop it in after BD.


----------



## AreIn83

emily-It was a choice of sanity. I either had to walk away or go to jail for homicide....:haha: I was ready to kill the *******....
Keep in mind that you and DH have only been together a short period. When Luke and I had first started dating and then got engaged, I felt that I could never leave him regardless of what he had done. Everyone reaches their breaking point. We've made promises to each other, outside of our vows, that we're in it for the long run now. Neither of us can walk away anymore.


----------



## AreIn83

hey it starred out b*stard.....

Now that I'm feeling better, I don't want to take a TTC break....I have a feeling if I tell DH that he'd still want the break.


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww :hugs:
Just tell him you'll do the worrying hehe


----------



## emilyjean

Titi- I have the one with the applicator, I usually only fill it to the .5 mark, which is a tiny amount, lol.

Arein-lol at it starring out b*stard, that's funny. You're right about the short time thing, but I think that if he cheated on me I'd think I deserved it or something. :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

that's not a good outlook emily  it will never be your fault. it will always be the cheaters fault in my opinion. no matter how hard it gets it's just the cowardly thing to do. in all honesty, my husband is the only person i've never cheated on. so i know for a fact that it's no one's fault but your own (the cheaters.)


----------



## emilyjean

nevertogether said:


> that's not a good outlook emily  it will never be your fault. it will always be the cheaters fault in my opinion. no matter how hard it gets it's just the cowardly thing to do. in all honesty, my husband is the only person i've never cheated on. so i know for a fact that it's no one's fault but your own (the cheaters.)

I actually cheated on quite a few people before OH embarrassingly enough, and I know it wasn't any of those guys faults, lol. I'm just down on myself a lot, I think it's a lot to do with TTC, I feel like a failure because I know how much he wants a baby. :shrug: I'm such a wreck, lol.

So I just paid for a Jenny Renny conception prediction and another from Serendipity. I had to jump on the bandwagon over there! :dohh:


----------



## nevertogether

i understand emily, trust me. my DH has two kids already so i sometimes feel like..ugh..it's just me.. :shrug: :cry: 

as for the readings, i did so many of those, lol, i don't think i will ever fully admit how many hehe


----------



## zeezee

Emilyjean - I noticed you are in IL, are you in Chicago? If you want the name of a wonderful RE who is literally the best dr I have ever had re PCOS (and I have had a few across a coujple of continents), let me know. She is freaking amazing.

xx


----------



## emilyjean

I'm about 2 hours away from Chicago. I do love my current gyne, but he's not a reproductive endocrinologist so I would love to know of her! I'd most likely have to travel to Chicago should I have to get anything major done, such as IVF.


----------



## zeezee

emily - i am trying to work out how to PM and I will PM you her name and details.

xx


----------



## AreIn83

There are all kinds of Illinoisans on here!


----------



## emilyjean

lol more than I've seen in this forum ever! I've just met firedancer as well, and there's a girl in teen that's also from chicago. Small world!


----------



## Titi

Got ff crosshairs today but ovacue still telling me today my peak fertility day and not confirming o.


----------



## nevertogether

:hi: hi ladies! how is everyone today?

Illonoisans (did i spell that right?)- one of my closest friends is from Rockford, IL.

Titi - Even though OvaCue isn't doing too well for you right now, just wanted to tell you I have my FX'ed for you this cycle. Good Luck!


----------



## emilyjean

Never- I worked in Rockford for awhile, it's a cool town. Only about an hour from me. 

Titi- soo weird, I'm nervous about mine working. I normally ov really late and have a slightly shorter LP, so hopefully mine doesn't give me the same trouble. 

My oral reading was 153 today, lol. I'm keeping track of it in my journal.


----------



## AreIn83

My reading was 164 and I'm on CD4. There is a girl on SMEP who lives an hour from me.


----------



## AreIn83

I'm having like flight of ideas day today. I can't form enough thoughts to really type anything out :rofl:. Too much caffeine, I think.


----------



## nevertogether

haha, arein you crack me up girl! :rofl: glad you're spirits are up mami


----------



## AreIn83

I had 4 cups of coffee and a cup of chai tea all before 11am. I never do that, I've cut waaaaaaaaaaaaay back on my caffeine so I think I got a buzz from all of that this morning.


----------



## nevertogether

that would knock me out! i don't drink caffeine at all. you know, i'm allergic to taurine too which is in energy drinks. not allergic, but my body has really bad side effects to it. it does the opposite of what it's supposed to. i CRASH. like spinning around, dizzy, pass out for hours and hours crash!


----------



## Whitbit22

AreIn83 said:


> I had 4 cups of coffee and a cup of chai tea all before 11am. I never do that, I've cut waaaaaaaaaaaaay back on my caffeine so I think I got a buzz from all of that this morning.

Ive cut way back too. Ive been buying tea like crazy lately, though.. and its all I drink. I think Im suffering from the same thing as you are right now! :rofl:

Going to go and look up what these darn readings mean again.. mine was lower this morning--223. It was 242 yesterday. HMMMmmm


----------



## Titi

Thank you Never!

I hope the ovacue works well for everyone else! I am just going to be patient and see what happens.
I did the v sensor tonight and it confirmed ov for today (hmmmmmm)....oh well, you never ever know........

It will be interesting to see what happens with all of you. Is anyone just using the Ovacue or is everyone doublechecking with a back up method?


----------



## emilyjean

Titi- I'm using digital OPK's too, since they seem to work well for me. I just want to be doubly sure. Are you and your OH dtd as if you are ovulating today?


----------



## Whitbit22

Im going to use cheapy OPKs as well.. and of course temping.


----------



## nevertogether

same here, i'm still temping and using opk's alongside. never can be too safe, hehe :)


----------



## Titi

emilyjean said:


> Titi- I'm using digital OPK's too, since they seem to work well for me. I just want to be doubly sure. Are you and your OH dtd as if you are ovulating today?

I think it is smart idea to use a back up until we know. Like in my case I had conflicting data so if I only followed one I would have missed the eggy.

We DTD on cd14 pm.......just in case I was supposed to ov on cd15 (and b/c Arein says you are more likely to ov in am).......


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Im going to use cheapy OPKs as well.. and of course temping.

Glad you are temping too-I love chart stalking : )


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies:

I am looking to purchase a Ovacue and stumbled upon you all here. I'd like to know your honest opinions on the monitor before I shell out the money for it as it's quite expensive. From all the reading I've done it sounds fantastic but I want honest opinions not the cut and paste stuff from their website. I am planning on conceiving in September so everything we do up to that point is "practice". The plan is a June 2011 baby boy to join his parents and big brother. I am really hoping for a boy but will be happy with whatever I am blessed with. The clock is ticking so I really want it to happen as planned...LOL...

I look forward to hearing from you all!

Thanks =-)


----------



## Titi

Hi Dime Diva- Welcome!
I suggest you read back through all my threads on this post. I have been ttc for 18 cycles and charting most of them-did the Fertility friend charting course and everything and have a very regular cycle and so far think the ovacue is bullcrap-but I'll see. I am getting ready to call Zetek as soon as I have a few spare moments from work and see what they say.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Diva! Ive only used it 3 days.. Dont know if I trust it yet or not. Im going to use opk's still just in case this cycle!


----------



## emilyjean

Titi said:


> Hi Dime Diva- Welcome!
> I suggest you read back through all my threads on this post. I have been ttc for 18 cycles and charting most of them-did the Fertility friend charting course and everything and have a very regular cycle and so far think the ovacue is bullcrap-but I'll see. I am getting ready to call Zetek as soon as I have a few spare moments from work and see what they say.

Do call! I'm intrigued to hear what they say about it. :flower:

Dime Diva- I don't know how I feel about it yet either. I think there are one one or two that have used it for a full cycle. I'm only on CD4. So I'm also interested in how it works for me!


----------



## nevertogether

haven't used mine yet, :shrug: supposed to start tomorrow. can't wait to try it out!


----------



## AreIn83

Dime Diva- I used mine for one complete cycle. It gave me my peak on CD14 which would have given me an O date for cd18. According to my temps, I would have O'd on cd16 but I don't trust my temping. My temps were just too erratic. I've given up temping for this cycle though too. I'm only using my OvaCue and nothing else but we're kind of on a break. I think it takes more than just one or two cycles to adjust and I'm on cycle #2 so I'm being patient with it.


----------



## nevertogether

hi arein! :hi:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Thank you ladies for the feedback, it looks like we will all be trying it together since everyone is just starting or waiting for it to align with your other measures. I am hoping that purchasing it now and using for 2-3 cylces it will give me an accurate reading for my TTC Month. I am hoping that it works for us all and that 98% accuracy that they claim is, well accurate....LOL...

D~


----------



## nevertogether

welcome dyme! lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Titi

Well I will have to wait until I have more time to call them. The thing that confuses me, is that supposedly the vaginal sensor measures the amount of progesterone to estrogen to confirm ovulation-I don't know how that could take a few cycles..........BUT I am going to be patient too. I'm almost afraid if I call they are just going to tell me the same thing......so we'll see.

Now I am also being superstitious.....am I more likely to get a bfp if I call and bitch about my ovacue, (then I would feel bad!) or if I don't do anything (then I will think, I should have at least called!), lol.

I know that temping is not all that accurate-if I was temping alone I't would be one thing-but it is temps, cm, and opk.......oh well.......like I keep saying, who knows?


----------



## AreIn83

nevertogether said:


> hi arein! :hi:

Hey babe! 

I'm going to buy the vag sensor for next cycle, I think.


----------



## emilyjean

I'm also a bit confused as to WHY it would take a couple cycles to figure out when you ovulate. Especially if it gets it wrong the first time, lol, how's it going to get it right later?


----------



## Titi

ha ha that's true! : )


----------



## Titi

You know what tho? I keep forgeting to say it has not been a total waste-I got to hook up with you girls and I love this thread :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Aw thanks Titi, I love this thread too. 

You girls have to keep in mind it has to learn how your body's electrolytes fluctuate in relevance to your cycle. Thats why a reading has to be taken everyday, it has to develop a pattern. Titi, don't give up on it just yet. What have you go to lose anyway? You've already paid for it so just keep using it, something may change.


----------



## Titi

ah Thanks for explaining......now it makes sense why you have to wait. You are right-I surely don't have anything to lose!


----------



## moochacha

Titi - is your LP normally 15 days? It's not unusual for your CM to change on the day of ovulation. This cycle I was confirmed to ovulate on CD 18 by ultrasound my CM for that day was creamy almost dry I got positive OPK's days before ovulation. FF wants to choose CD 15 or 17 for ovulation which would be days off actual ovulation. I have to change my CM as EWCM of FF so it selects the right day.

Though there is a very clear thermal shift on your chart. Good luck hun :dust:


----------



## emilyjean

That does make more sense now. 

Arein- did it predict your O correctly? And if it did, do you have a normal 14 day LP?


----------



## Titi

Moocha-that's really good to know. I just read that too-which helps b/c I always thought by the time I had creamy cm it was too late! I'm REALLY REALLY hoping I have been off all this time. It doesn't have to be cd15 even, if I've even been off a day that would explain why no pg yet-My cycles are so regular I've been convinced all this time I ov cd 11-13 so after a bd maraton starting early in the week we are always wore out and generally quit as soon as the creamy cm shows up! (except for the smep cycle but only gave that one try and I think we actually bd'd too late on the "insurance" one).

My lp is usually 14 days-if I have been calculating correctly. My cycles are 26-28 days, max.


----------



## AreIn83

emily, I don't have the vaginal sensor. It gave me a peak on cd14 so O for cd18 according to that chart. My thermal shift happened on CD16 but like I explained before, my temps are so erratic it's really hard to tell what's right and what's wrong by temping alone. I have a 32 day cycle, 16 day LP. This last cycle was 33 days long though, just another loop in my ttc saga.


----------



## emilyjean

The reason I was curious is because if the ovacue is just going by when you would normally ovulate based on the length of your cycle (based on a 14 day lp), then we'd be able to tell. lol, i don't know.

I also have a question- Why do my readings keep going down? This morning I only had a 117, and I know that I'm testing at the same time, because I set an alarm for 6:30 every morning and test then, lol. The first post of my journal has my numbers so far on there if anyone is curious.


----------



## nevertogether

spotting today, AF tomorrow, right on track. then i can use my ovacue! woot woot :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Liana---woohoo!!!! I'm so excited you finally get to try it!


----------



## nevertogether

hehe thanks girl :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay!!! :happydance:
Sorry Im not very talkative today. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

i was wondering where the heck you were! you show up when it's my bed time, hehe. have a good night whit! :D


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks honey you too!


----------



## Titi

night night Never!


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> spotting today, AF tomorrow, right on track. then i can use my ovacue! woot woot :happydance:

woohooo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Greetings~

We all seem to be on different schedules so I'll post and check back in tomorrow. I am confused and I'd like to get all my questions out now. I have a 25 day cycle and I think I O'd on CD12 with sharp ovule pain shooting thru my left side, minimal EWCM on CD 13 and CD14. Fast forward to today CD19 and I still have the sharp pain and more EWCM. I could not have been ovulating for 7 straight days, any thoughts as to what could be going on? I do not have my ovacue yet and even if I did I could not test until my cycle starts over. 

I've lost about 25 pounds in the past 3 months do you think that could be the cause? I am still trying to hold out on TTC until September so there is no rush right now but when we are ready we need to know everything is working when it should. Any insight is appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## emilyjean

Are you using OPK's or anything?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

No, I have not used them in a while because I could not get an accurate reading based on body signals like ovule pain and mucus. I just pretty much look for the body signals now as it seems to work more accurately than the OPK's. I was temping for a while but I stopped because my wake up time was not consistent and it would throw the readings out of whack. That's why I wanted to purchase the ovacue because I was hoping that it would give me more accuracy and I think the window for that is 2 hours if you do not wake up the same time every day. I do have some OPK's left so I guess it would not hurt to check tomorrow...


----------



## Whitbit22

I always get fertile cm like 3-4 days before O. Maybe you were trying to O the first time but it didnt happen and now you're gearing up for it again?


----------



## nevertogether

i was thinking just what whit suggested. perhaps your body is gearing up for o, but not finishing the process and then later on it gears up to o again. it's hard to say if you did or not, because you don't temp or use the ovacue to confirm your ovulation.

CD1 for me today girls! finally! still have my 14 day LP, however i ovulated a day late this cycle so it made me cycle a day longer. boo. hoping it doesn't change at all now, because right now i'm predicted o around 1 july and i will see DH 23 june through 30 june. yikeees.


----------



## nevertogether

oh yeah, i forgot to say - even though i'm CD1, i think i'm waiting until monday before i begin using the ovacue. only because i don't wake up at regular times on the weekend. during the week i wake up at 5:00am, weekend like 10:00am and it completely slipped my mind this morning. hehe. so CD3, i will start the ovacue :)


----------



## moochacha

I wonder if drinking electrolytes can effect the readings on the Ovacue? I drink electrolytes not the sport drink type but the flavorless packet type you get from the chemist mostly when I work out hard at the gym. lol


----------



## Whitbit22

I don't think so. It says not to vary your sodium intake drastically though.


----------



## Whitbit22

oh btw grats on CD 1 Never!! I hope your cycles stay uber predictable!!!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks whit :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

how is everyone's ovacue working?


----------



## Titi

I am getting excited to upload my ovacue data into the computer-I got the software program & I think that will make it all much clearer-but will wait until cd1.


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: titi. love doing new stuff. how is your cycle going? any symptoms?

i did my first reading today. at first i got 425 and i was like whoa! but i went to the zetek website and it said if you get 430 or above to retake it. i'm not over 430, but retook it anyway and it dropped to 200. lol. not sure what i did that first time. :shrug:


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats weird. lol
all of my readings have been mid 200s-300s.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sure in my stumbling around at 5:00am i pushed the wrong button or did something wrong when placing it on my tongue. because it over rode the 425 with the 200 when i retook it.


----------



## Titi

yes anything over 400 is a mistake-that much I know.


----------



## Titi

Hi Never-
No-still no symtoms physically or with my chart. but weird cramping, that is freaking me out b/c it's not a pg sign, b/c it started too early and also because I had something similar last cycle......so I wonder if there is something wrong with me...

at 4 dpo I started having ov like pains on left ovary side in the evening. 5dpo this changed to almost a dull burningy sensation about an inch up in the center from my pubic bone-almost like a cross between light af cramps and what you feel before you get poopy sick (sorry).....they lasted all night and in fact came back last night at 6dpo. When I woke up this morning the burningy center thing is gone and now it is more of an ov like twinging again near left ovary.

November..was perfectly normal-????


----------



## nevertogether

i wish i knew titi :shrug: i've been trying to google some reasons, but haven't found out much just yet other than it being pregnancy symptoms. but if you had them last month too, i don't see how that could be..hmm..


----------



## nevertogether

found a few post, not sure if they are what you are describing:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...-pain-twinge-but-after-ov-im-not-due-yet.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/302929-cramps-4dpo.html


----------



## Titi

aw thanks for looking Never-well, I read all the posts in the threads you linked and it looks like EVERY single other possible PG symtpom-half the people who get bfps got em and half the people who got AF got them!!! :sigh:


----------



## nevertogether

i guess we just have to wait and see titi :shrug: hopefully this is your month! FX'ed

:dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

It could be a cyst. They go away on their own most of the time. A cyst forms when the egg doesn't break away from the ovary like it should, and then fills up with fluid or blood. It can be a little painful to very painful depending on how big it gets and whether it bursts or not. So this could be happening, and the egg isnt releasing, but then it is going away. Maybe you should go to the doctor!


----------



## Titi

yeah I was thinking that I will see a doctor this cycle. I complained about some other vague pains there before in the fall so they did an ultrasound but it was perfectly normal.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Thanks for the feedback Ladies. I am just hoping if I ovulated later as you believe that it does not impact my LP. I am due to start AF on Friday so I hope to have my Ovacue and start to use it my next cycle.


----------



## Whitbit22

Most likely it wont affect LP, your cycle will just be longer. At least that is what happened to me last cycle :)


----------



## nevertogether

like whit said, it usually doesn't change your LP. i ovulated a day later last cycle and so it just increase my cycle to 31 days, my LP stayed the same. done my first two readings, hehe.

CD2 - 200
CD3 - 195

can't wait until this all adds up, hah


----------



## AreIn83

I missed a whole weekend of information. We were so busy and I had school work to do. I'm CD9 today, tested this morning with my Ovacue and got a not fertile but I'm really excited because last cycle I got a possibly fertile on CD9. This just proves that it does change and isn't set to give you pre-programmed days.


----------



## Titi

Whohoo!!!! Great news.


----------



## AreIn83

I thought you would appreciate that Titi!


----------



## Titi

yeah thank goodness we are all at different parts of our cycle we can help each other!


----------



## AreIn83

As much as I would like to say I'm taking a break, we really aren't. I'm not using all of my stuff-supplements and temping-but I still know when I can get preg. I still know if we have sex on certain days I could get pregnant.


----------



## nevertogether

hey lovelies! 

arein - that is great, and titi you are so right that it rocks we are all at different parts so we can help each other. i'm excited that this is my first cycle with the ovacue, but also not too ambitious as i can tell that it takes the first cycle to even get used to your cycle so it might not be accurate :shrug: but the second cycle will be my cycle with DH, so it should be right on point! i still temp though just in case, so i can make sure that i am ovulating. how is everyone? 

moo - you tested yet?

whit - how's your online game nerd  hehe

crazy - hope the sticky bean is doing well


----------



## Whitbit22

HAHA Thanks never 
Getting more and more addicted. It's just as well.. because while my gyn told me we were going to do an hsg next cycle, she also called my endocrinologist in. They're concerned I may have Congenital Adrenal Hyperplasia.. I have no idea what would happen, as most of the treatment is bc. Hopefully the HSG will give us a little fertility boost next cycle. :shrug: Kinda dont know what to think right now..

Glad to see you back Arein :)

And where is Moochacha? :D :test:


----------



## nevertogether

moo got AF, i saw it on another thread. :hugs: but she's excited to use ovacue!

i'm sorry to hear about your news whit. maybe he is trying to take all precautions because he just doesn't understand why you aren't conceiving. covering all his bases, ya know? not really knowing if this is the case, throwing big names out... probably not meaning to scare you, but we all know all that big name stuff is scary! FX'ed everything is well and maybe the big man is just choosing to make you wait a little longer for a :baby: cruel of him, but what can you do :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind if I join you. I have been using the ovacue since CD6 (i know, later than supposed to), now on CD 9 and after reading what everyone elses ovacue readings are, I have concluded that I am either really unhealthy or really healthy or just really strange, because I have not had a single reading over 100! This morning was really low, like 78 I think (can't remember). The ovacue is not happy with me - it thought it had me sorted yesterday, predicting possible fertility on Thursday (CD12) and peak on Friday, but now its saying possible fertility today - poor poppet, and we only just met 

Anyone else want to share their readings?


----------



## nevertogether

hey zeezee! wow. haha, if you're really healthy then i'm really unhealthy as my first reading was 200..haha.. 

first, welcome! :wave: i've read a lot from the girls on here that the first cycle with ovacue is a doozey. it's still figuring out your body and cycle and trying to make accurate readings off of that. are you doing anything to back it up? ie: opk's, temping, etc? 

my readings so far..

CD2 - 200
CD3 - 195


----------



## Titi

zeezee said:


> Hi everyone, hope you don't mind if I join you. I have been using the ovacue since CD6 (i know, later than supposed to), now on CD 9 and after reading what everyone elses ovacue readings are, I have concluded that I am either really unhealthy or really healthy or just really strange, because I have not had a single reading over 100! This morning was really low, like 78 I think (can't remember). The ovacue is not happy with me - it thought it had me sorted yesterday, predicting possible fertility on Thursday (CD12) and peak on Friday, but now its saying possible fertility today - poor poppet, and we only just met
> 
> Anyone else want to share their readings?

Hi ZeeZee-welcome! Tell us more about your ttc journey!! (if you like)

I am due for AF in a week. My ovacue (the new one) only shows the last few readings on the screen-but I have the software that charts out all my readings. I've just been waiting for the end of the cycle to upload them to the computer to do it....so when I see them graphed I will post the whole first cycle on here, along with my FF chart for comparison. Then you all can compare.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks for the encouragement.. I could use it! This came from my endocrinologist though, so although its not a textbook case if it is that.. we need more tests to rule it out and if its not that its still something else with my having an elevated hormone called 17-hydroxyprogesterone and some androgen I cant remember the name of. :shrug: I'm hoping that taking Maca will help even out some of the hormones maybe... we will see after the test I guess.

I have to get a shot in the butt before my bloodwork :haha:

I have no clue about my ovacue. My readings keep going up and down and up and down. Who knows :shrug: Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## crazy84

nevertogether said:


> hey lovelies!
> 
> arein - that is great, and titi you are so right that it rocks we are all at different parts so we can help each other. i'm excited that this is my first cycle with the ovacue, but also not too ambitious as i can tell that it takes the first cycle to even get used to your cycle so it might not be accurate :shrug: but the second cycle will be my cycle with DH, so it should be right on point! i still temp though just in case, so i can make sure that i am ovulating. how is everyone?
> 
> moo - you tested yet?
> 
> whit - how's your online game nerd  hehe
> 
> crazy - hope the sticky bean is doing well

Hey!!! Things are good so far!!! I have been having morning sickness since last week. It is terrible, but it will be worth it!!! I hope yall are all doing well!!!!!


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.. I could use it! This came from my endocrinologist though, so although its not a textbook case if it is that.. we need more tests to rule it out and if its not that its still something else with my having an elevated hormone called 17-hydroxyprogesterone and some androgen I cant remember the name of. :shrug: I'm hoping that taking Maca will help even out some of the hormones maybe... we will see after the test I guess.
> 
> I have to get a shot in the butt before my bloodwork :haha:
> 
> I have no clue about my ovacue. My readings keep going up and down and up and down. Who knows :shrug: Only time will tell I guess.

I really hope that everything gets figured out for you!

PS-what is vigorous futterwacken???? : )


----------



## AreIn83

titi-I was wondering the same thing, it sounds dirty....I kind of like it. 
I think I need to add the two new girls on....zeezee and dyme diva right?


----------



## AreIn83

When I get home I'm going to write out all of my readings just to see if there is a pattern yet. I'm sure there isn't though since my last cycle was #1.


----------



## emilyjean

zeezee- I already got my first peak of the month, which I believe is incorrect because I don't ovulate this early. Here are my reading up til now (CD8)

CD2 o= 162 v=n/a
CD3 o= 153 v=n/a
CD4 o= 132 v=n/a
CD5 o= 117 v=n/a
CD6 o= 158 v=137
CD7 o= 204 v=212
CD8 o= 145 v=211


----------



## moochacha

ooooooooooomg!! My new Ovacue doesn't work :cry: I've tired to email the company no reply, tried calling and of course they close at 4pm!!! Who closes at 4pm???? which is 6 am here is Australia.

This might be a deal breaker for me because I'm not sure I want to pay $160 US dollars which is around $180 Australian for postage so they can mail me a working product.

I turned the ovacue on it went nuts swapping to all different screens really fast and kept saying taking your reading then swapping back to the calendar then the settings all without me guiding it then it turned itself off and we haven't been able to turn it on since. We've changed the batteries but no luck its dead. :wacko:

Ah I'm so mad atm I wont be able to use it this cycle.


----------



## AreIn83

They shouldn't make you pay for shipping for a new one! If you just got it and tried to turn it one and it won't work then you should tell them about it and they should ship you a new one and have you ship the old one back! That's BS!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

That's too much money and it isn't your fault.


----------



## AreIn83

My readings have absolutely no pattern to them. DH looked at them and he doesn't see any pattern either.
Here are my readings just for this cycle
CD1- 127
2-127
3-164
4-144
5-126
6-129
7-143
8-152
9-146


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> That's too much money and it isn't your fault.

I know I feel pretty ripped off because of it only because if I pay for shipping it works out in total to around $210 :wacko: which is $20 less than a second ovacue..


----------



## Titi

emilyjean said:


> zeezee- I already got my first peak of the month, which I believe is incorrect because I don't ovulate this early. Here are my reading up til now (CD8)
> 
> CD2 o= 162 v=n/a
> CD3 o= 153 v=n/a
> CD4 o= 132 v=n/a
> CD5 o= 117 v=n/a
> CD6 o= 158 v=137
> CD7 o= 204 v=212
> CD8 o= 145 v=211

Do you mean your peak fertility day or your "cue peak"? I actually get a forecasted peak fertility day with mine but the other girls with older models get a 'cue peak'. If you have the 'cue peak' that actually means you won't ovulate until 5-7 days later.....cd13-16-is that more like it?


----------



## AreIn83

Yeah, cue peak. You're right, I was in a hurry last night. I wish I would have gone ahead and bought the vag sensor. I'm comparing my FF chart to my last OvaCue cycle and it doesn't coincide at all.


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, question. I had my cue peak on cd14 last cycle. On cd21 I had a big jump in my readings (from 145 on cd20 to 192 on cd 21). I haven't ben able to find anywhere where this could signal that O occured. It dropped back down on cd 22.


----------



## Titi

I only know what the vag low & spiking mean-haven't figured out the oral thing at all.

Man you need a special degree for this monitor!


----------



## AreIn83

I think we should get this all figured out then contact Zetek for jobs!


----------



## AreIn83

moochacha- Have you heard anything from them yet?


----------



## nevertogether

i haven't gotten that far into it yet to even have questions, haha.

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 200
CD4 - 223

mine are high compared to everyone elses, lol!


----------



## zeezee

Titi said:


> zeezee said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, hope you don't mind if I join you. I have been using the ovacue since CD6 (i know, later than supposed to), now on CD 9 and after reading what everyone elses ovacue readings are, I have concluded that I am either really unhealthy or really healthy or just really strange, because I have not had a single reading over 100! This morning was really low, like 78 I think (can't remember). The ovacue is not happy with me - it thought it had me sorted yesterday, predicting possible fertility on Thursday (CD12) and peak on Friday, but now its saying possible fertility today - poor poppet, and we only just met
> 
> Anyone else want to share their readings?
> 
> Hi ZeeZee-welcome! Tell us more about your ttc journey!! (if you like)
> 
> I am due for AF in a week. My ovacue (the new one) only shows the last few readings on the screen-but I have the software that charts out all my readings. I've just been waiting for the end of the cycle to upload them to the computer to do it....so when I see them graphed I will post the whole first cycle on here, along with my FF chart for comparison. Then you all can compare.Click to expand...

Thanks y'all for your responses  Below are my readings, they are soooo much lower than everyone elses that I am a little concerned!!

CD5: 92
CD6: 97
CD7: 76 (wtf?!)
CD8: 90
CD9: 88
CD10: 102

I will temp next month if I have to, and this month is the first time I am using OPKs. I actually was told I was infertile when I was 19 b/c I have endo and PCOS. I was on the pill for about 10 years as a way of controling it all (I refused to take those fake menopause drugs * shudder *). I went off the pill under supervison of my RE to see where things were at and whether IVF was even an option and BAM 3 weeks later I am preggo, naturally! My RE wanted to put me under a microscope LOL. Unfort I had a missed m/c at 7.5 weeks. My body pulled through for me again though, and 4 weeks 3 days after the d&c AF came a visiting, and this cycle we are trying again naturally, then if nothing, clomid/IUI next cycle. My PCOS and endo are not giving me much grief but my dr said that too much time off the pill or not preggo will = increased probs and pain over time.

Anyways, thanks for reading and listening  Looking forward to following everyones journey with the ovacue and TTC more generally.

Z
xx


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> i haven't gotten that far into it yet to even have questions, haha.
> 
> CD2 - 195
> CD3 - 200
> CD4 - 223
> 
> mine are high compared to everyone elses, lol!

Mine are so super low compared to yours and everyone elses - I am trying to find what precise electrolytes the ovacue is supposed to measure, but am struggling. I don't want to be deficient in some important thing!!


----------



## zeezee

Here is something from ovacue about what is being measured and how, I am going to keep looking too 

https://www.zetek.net/Comparison_OvaCue_and_Clearplan.pdf


----------



## Titi

aw Zee-I'm so sorry about your m/c. Hope you get a sticky bean really soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

I think we all need to start utilizing this: 
All customers of Zetek are welcome to call a toll-free helpline at any time during the first year of
use of the OvaCue. Questions about the specific use of the monitor or general questions about
fertility and reproductive science are answered by experienced staff at no cost to the consumer.
Zetek&#8217;s trained fertility experts also are available to track a woman&#8217;s cycle every day if
necessary, to identify the proper time for her to attempt conception.


----------



## zeezee

waaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttt a minute ovacue. ok, I realized when I was looking up my readings on the thing to post them here that it had the date wrong and the CD wrong (it thought it was the 19th and CD 11, not the 18th and CD10). I change the settings and now my predicted peak is Saturday, not Friday. If not pre-programed ov times based on cycle length, then why would it do this?


----------



## nevertogether

found this thread to better understand a lot, and also talks about low readings zee zee https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/137899.aspx


----------



## Titi

I called-nobody answered-had to leave msg.


----------



## nevertogether

i've heard that the first cycle with the ovacue mostly goes on predicted ovulations dates and then after the ovacue gets to know your body more it will more pinpoint YOUR ovulation

titi - i would do that, but nothings free for me. any call for me cost as i'm in germany


----------



## Titi

zeezee said:


> waaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttt a minute ovacue. ok, I realized when I was looking up my readings on the thing to post them here that it had the date wrong and the CD wrong (it thought it was the 19th and CD 11, not the 18th and CD10). I change the settings and now my predicted peak is Saturday, not Friday. If not pre-programed ov times based on cycle length, then why would it do this?

that is highly suspicious-I mean-it doesn't change your "electrolyte" reading any!


----------



## nevertogether

i guess the woman that answers phones is lynn and she is the only one that answers phones. found it in this thread: https://www.in-gender.com/cs/forums/t/153005.aspx?PageIndex=1


----------



## nevertogether

the thread i just posted has a girl, jojogirl on it that knows tons about ovacue. read some of her post. didn't realize this was so much math, sheesh


----------



## AreIn83

Titi said:


> zeezee said:
> 
> 
> waaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttttttt a minute ovacue. ok, I realized when I was looking up my readings on the thing to post them here that it had the date wrong and the CD wrong (it thought it was the 19th and CD 11, not the 18th and CD10). I change the settings and now my predicted peak is Saturday, not Friday. If not pre-programed ov times based on cycle length, then why would it do this?
> 
> that is highly suspicious-I mean-it doesn't change your "electrolyte" reading any!Click to expand...

zee-but this is your first cycle correct? That was what I was trying to explain to Titi. It has to learn your electrolyte fluctuations (potassium and sodium). If it sets up a date, it will change it based on what your electrolyte readings have been so far not by the dates.


----------



## AreIn83

I e-mailed Lynn and got a response already. I had an abberant high reading on CD21, it was 50 points higher than what my readings have been. What she said was that they have seen higher numbers around O time but they have not done any studies to confirm that a high oral reading=O.


----------



## nevertogether

that is why the vaginal sensor is in place, correct arein? to confirm the o. not the oral temp which is just supposed to predict o? this whole cycle is definitely going to be a learning experience to me


----------



## nevertogether

those threads i found are very informative though. michaela and jojogirl on that board know a ton about ovacue. worth skimming over


----------



## AreIn83

The oral reading gives you the window opening, the vag gives you the window closing. I really wish I had that damn vag sensor this month (Even though we're on a break...)


----------



## AreIn83

This is why it changes, it's the same premise as temping: A CUE PEAK is a high oral reading followed by two or more lower readings. It signals ovulation in about a week.


----------



## nevertogether

makes sense! when she was explaining it on the other board, i understood it to be a lot like temping..like you just said. you have to look at the bigger picture. so basically..

if i had

CD11 - 125
CD12 - 175
CD13 - 112
CD14 - 110

that would mean CD12 is my cue peak and i should ovulate 7 days after. correct?


----------



## AreIn83

https://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/showthread.php?p=9549567-more good info unless someone posted this already and I missed it


----------



## AreIn83

never-exactly!


----------



## AreIn83

well 5-7 days after


----------



## AreIn83

Which this is making sense to me now. we didn't bd long enough last cycle. We stopped too soon because I thought I had already O'd


----------



## AreIn83

Ooooo that makes me angry.


----------



## AreIn83

And I got a possibly fertile this morning because I had a jump two days ago then two days of decreases. So it's saying "this could be it".


----------



## nevertogether

you can't change anything now arein :shrug: sorry! :hugs: :hugs: you have this month to not try (try) hehe. at least we are figuring this out together. one woman on the thread i read had a good point. she said you can't really count on the ovacue to tell you with it's messages that you ovulate. you kind of have to do a little work yourself and make sure that the ovacue is doing it correctly. i mean, it still is just a computer and they only be so accurate. it's giving you the numbers, and what you choose to do with them is up to you. i can't wait until my numbers start to mean something, haha


----------



## nevertogether

oh that thread you just gave me a good read arein! i bookmarked it for reference. so you are ovulating in 5-7 days according to ovacue? woot woot!


----------



## AreIn83

well, I got a possibly fertile-3 bars-but I think it's just saying that because of my numbers. I printed out the Cue II chart and I'm going to start hand charting my numbers so I can see patterns instead of just numbers. I got the chart from the zetek website. I didn't get a peak til cd14 last cycle and it gave me a possibly fertile on CD9 instead of 10 like this cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

i think, even though it's early, today's OR might be one of my cue peaks. 223 is high compared to my other two. if it's around when i usually O, i should get the next peak around CD9, like you, because i usually O CD16, or roundabouts. i think it's aimed towards more than once cycle of use, because after a while i think you will start to notice your cycle doing a lot of the same things each cycle on the ovacue.


----------



## AreIn83

I think you're right. It has to develop a pattern.


----------



## Titi

Okay girls-
Lynn called back. She is SO nice! And helpful! You can ask her anything.
I feel much more confident now. After I read her all my readings she confirmed that I Od'd on cd13 (ff said 12 but dotted line).
The reason ovacue said 15 is b/c it turns out I was missing a reading on cd5. Apparently this was when my cue peak was and since ovacue takes a missed reading as a low reading it didn't register and so accidentally mistook the next "peak" as the cue.

The reason that the vg. sensor didn't confirm ov before cd15 is because it is not meant to work independently from the software. Therefore it works in conjuction with and although vg levels were right for ov it is so advanced it didn't think this was possible b/c the oral readings didn't match.

Additionally-she has told me THE OVACUE IS NOT HISTORICAL. So how we've been saying "it takes some time to get to know your cycle" is wrong. It ONLY goes off exactly what it is measuring for that specific cycle.

Well we know what the cue peak means and there is a nice little table above showing when you get your oral cue peak what it means and when you will ov.

The vag readings measure estrogen/progesterone. The lower the vaginal reading the higher the level of estrogen. So you will have some high numbers, followed by a VERY low number, then peaking up higher. The higher the numbers this means you are progesetrone dominant. So, if you have a cue peak you will OV AROUND 5-7ish days later-you can confirm this with the v sensor if you have a very low # followed by a V. high number. 

You can NOT use to guess if you are pg by p levels (I tried this!)

She says ovacue recommends bd every other day from a "possible" then switching to every day at low-high/peak, then can quit after ov confirm. Unless, like us you have motility problems then she recommends "saving" the sperm up a week-skipping bd on the possible days, and then BD starting every other day on the low-high.

Wasn't she wicked helpful????


----------



## Titi

PS-so based on what ovacue says, I don't think a "pattern" will help=it really is all in the numbers


----------



## AreIn83

HOLY HELL!!! That is amazing stuff right there. Everything I've read in other threads says that it "forms a pattern" or "has to learn". I missed some readings last cycle. I'm for sure buying a vag sensor when DH gets paid Thursday.


----------



## AreIn83

I even read on the website something about 4 months of information?


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> I even read on the website something about 4 months of information?

no-it STORES 4 months of info. Just for your records. I don't know why other threads say it needs a pattern. That never did make sense to me if it was measuring estrogen vs progesterone levels, etc.

So-you missed readings too-We both missed readings and THAT is why it was not accurate for us. Lynn did say that it is EXTREMELY VITAL not to miss any readings. 

Mystery solved!!!


----------



## nevertogether

wow titi you solved the ovacue mystery! this is so great. glad we are all on the same page now and we can get our accurate readings and :bfp:'s!! anyone else super excited???


----------



## Titi

let's hope!!! It does give me a lot of hope b/c I think I was the most skeptic.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm pretty open minded about it. just waiting to see what happens this cycle. glad i got you girls to help me figure it out :)


----------



## Titi

I told Zetek that they should put all that information in what comes to us-


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay!!! :happydance: Going to go look at that chart again. Arein-is there any way we can put that on the front page too so its easy to reference?
I mean the cuepeak--translating into O day.


----------



## Whitbit22

Its on page 51..

When your cue peak is on day 2-3&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;you will O on day 12
When your cue peak is on day 4-5.........you will O on day 13
When your cue peak is on day 6-7.........you will O on day 14
When your cue peak is on day 8-9.........you will O on day 15
When your cue peak is on day 10-11.....you will O on day 16
When your cue peak is on day 12-13 ....you will O on day 17
When your cue peak is on day 14-15 ....you will O on day 18


----------



## AreIn83

There you go, lovey! Right on the front!


----------



## Whitbit22

Ahh ty hun. Much easier now :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Today my monitor said fert : |||

It had three lines well boxes really. I cant find anything on this!

Nevermind: I didnt have the whole userguide but I found it online, sorry!


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> moochacha- Have you heard anything from them yet?

Haven't heard anything from them :cry: I've left messages etc and emailed them and nothing. It's like they don't care their product is broken.

Anyway Titi that's awesome ah I'm sooo happy to hear all this cool helpful news :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sorry moo :( have you tried to call the hotline that titi posted? 

whit - that means you aren't too far behind arein, hehe, she got that yesterday!

my reading this morning was 205, so i believe yesterday was my first cue peak. 223. i think since i usually O around CD16, i should be getting my possibly fert about the same time as you ladies. can't wait!

:hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

So we have to figure out our own cue peaks? UGH i get confused.

Moo :(
What kind of joke are they pulling? For that amount of money Id say they better be getting on the ball.


----------



## nevertogether

it's really not that hard. your cue peak is just going to be the highest number closest to ovulation. for instance, my highest reading right now is 223 so that's my cue peak so far. i should get one around CD9 or 10 that is closer to ovulation, and higher than 223. when i get that one, i will ovulate 5-7 days after it. make sense? you really don't have to do it that way, but i would rather control it as opposed to waiting on some computer to tell me when. that's just me :shrug: 

moo, i agree with whit, with the money you spent on it they sure better get on the ball and get you another one. that is horrible customer service!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thanks! That explains it best!!


----------



## emilyjean

My only question is- Is there no way that the ovacue can be wrong? I know that you *can* get multiple peaks in one cycle. And obviously it can be wrong if you do the readings incorrectly. But in a longer cycle, then there will obviously be a couple of cue peaks. I'm a little confused about that I guess.

Oh, and a few pages back when I said I got my cue peak, yeah, I'm supposed to ovulate according to the ovacue around cd13-14. I usually ovulate around CD20.


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> i'm sorry moo :( have you tried to call the hotline that titi posted?
> 
> whit - that means you aren't too far behind arein, hehe, she got that yesterday!
> 
> my reading this morning was 205, so i believe yesterday was my first cue peak. 223. i think since i usually O around CD16, i should be getting my possibly fert about the same time as you ladies. can't wait!
> 
> :hugs:

You need one more day to identify cue peak (two lows in a row)...but it seems about right!!!!


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> So we have to figure out our own cue peaks? UGH i get confused.
> 
> Moo :(
> What kind of joke are they pulling? For that amount of money Id say they better be getting on the ball.

It depends on what model you have. Mine does all the work for me-I guess that is what the extra $100 is for.....if you have the older models you do have to do the work yourself. Actually, the first year you have it Zetek says they will gladly do it all for you if you want. You just call or email and tell them your numbers and they will help you.

In case anyone needs that info:
303-343-2122
[email protected]


----------



## Titi

emilyjean said:


> My only question is- Is there no way that the ovacue can be wrong? I know that you *can* get multiple peaks in one cycle. And obviously it can be wrong if you do the readings incorrectly. But in a longer cycle, then there will obviously be a couple of cue peaks. I'm a little confused about that I guess.
> 
> Oh, and a few pages back when I said I got my cue peak, yeah, I'm supposed to ovulate according to the ovacue around cd13-14. I usually ovulate around CD20.

Yes, you can get what looks like several "cue peaks" throughout the cycle but it is always going to be the FIRST one that is the true cue peak. It's the same as charting temps-you could get a dip in your chart followed by three higher temps but that doesn't mean you OV several times-
From what I understand, if you are using the machine correctly (doing oral first thing in am before anything else and doing vg in the evening, after at least 8 hours of sex-both roughtly same time every day, and not missing any readings or taking more than one reading a day) then it won't be wrong.

We will have to see I guess through more experience. B/C so far only Arein and I used it for a cycle so far and we both thought it wasn't accurate and then we both found we had missed readings.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-I have a question about your last post. What I read said that you may get more than one peak but that's why you need the vag sensor because if you have more than one peak but it could be any one of them that releases the egg. Your body can rev up to O then drop back, then rev up again then drop back. Is that not the information you got?

My reading was 126 this morning. So I def got a peak then a two day drop but still got three bars. It must not have been enough of a rise. It was (I think) 155, 146, 144 then 126.


----------



## AreIn83

I feel bad because I think I'm going to trick DH this cycle. Well, not really trick him but just leave out information. I'm going to show him when I get my cue peak, to him this will mean I'm O-ing right away and then seduce him a few days later....


----------



## Whitbit22

I think that'd be a good idea--to call them, I mean. My highest reading so far was on day 5. Today I got one nearly as high.. so I dont really know. Should I count day 5 as my peak? I have never Od that early. Last cycle I od CD 18--but that was one to two days late for me to O. Maybe I should wait for another peak.
2-242
3-223
4-303
5-294
6-265
7-254
8-253
9-235 
10-285


----------



## nevertogether

i would wait for another peak whit :shrug: maybe arein or titi will have some insight since they've used it the most out of all of us.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! How is everyone doing?? I had to search to find this thread! lol!! Hope all is going well!!! Fingers crossed that this is ya'lls month!!!! And next month is yours Never!!!! Are you getting excited?!?!?!


----------



## nevertogether

crazy - i am BEYOND excited! like so much i could burst! so glad to hear your doing well girl.


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Titi-I have a question about your last post. What I read said that you may get more than one peak but that's why you need the vag sensor because if you have more than one peak but it could be any one of them that releases the egg. Your body can rev up to O then drop back, then rev up again then drop back. Is that not the information you got?
> 
> My reading was 126 this morning. So I def got a peak then a two day drop but still got three bars. It must not have been enough of a rise. It was (I think) 155, 146, 144 then 126.

I was under the impression that the FIRST que peak you get is the one to count.......I think I read that the drop has to be 20% less than the peak # for it to count as your cue peak........and then you will ovulate 5-7 days after.

And yes-then you can confirm with the vg.


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> I think that'd be a good idea--to call them, I mean. My highest reading so far was on day 5. Today I got one nearly as high.. so I dont really know. Should I count day 5 as my peak? I have never Od that early. Last cycle I od CD 18--but that was one to two days late for me to O. Maybe I should wait for another peak.
> 2-242
> 3-223
> 4-303
> 5-294
> 6-265
> 7-254
> 8-253
> 9-235
> 10-285

Whit-I am pretty sure the cue peak is your HIGHEST number to date followed by two temps that are at least 20% lower.......so you haven't had a peak yet b/c 303 was your highest, but then 294 was not 20%+lower.........get it?


----------



## AreIn83

Such a smart girl! Thanks Titi!


----------



## Titi

nope I was wrong-its not 20%-its TEN %....sorry! So whit-honestly it looks like so far day FOUR is your cue peak. Have you ever OV'd as soon as cd 9-11?

"The Cue Peak is a peak in the oral readings of either the OvaCue or Cue II that precedes ovulation by 5-7 days (depending on cycle length). The Cue Peak is marked by a high oral reading followed by two oral readings that are at least 10% lower, cumulatively. The Cue Peak signifies the onset of the ovulatory process and marks the beginning of the fertile window.


----------



## Whitbit22

Really my longest cycle is 29 days, so idk :shrug:


----------



## Titi

What are your shortest cycles?


----------



## nevertogether

wow titi - you are so good at this. you're making everything make sense! i got a new higher reading today. pretty much have to wait and see if the next 2 are 10% lower, correct titi? i've never o'ed CD11-13 so thinking that's probably not my peak. :shrug: we will see! :)

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230


----------



## Whitbit22

Ooops... I meant shortest! Sorry. Shortest 29 Longest 31


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> wow titi - you are so good at this. you're making everything make sense! i got a new higher reading today. pretty much have to wait and see if the next 2 are 10% lower, correct titi? i've never o'ed CD11-13 so thinking that's probably not my peak. :shrug: we will see! :)
> 
> CD2 - 195
> CD3 - 205
> CD4 - 223
> CD5 - 205
> CD6 - 230

ha ha I'm not good at this at all! I totally messed up my whole first cycle and then to top it all off DELETED ALL my readings!! (the new ovacue is really annoying because the "enter" button is also the ON button-confuses you like you think it would also be the off button so you hold it down thinking you are turning off the thing and really you are deleting everything!! argh!!!!!

Anyway I was clueless until I called Lynn...............

Interesting to see what happens now that we think it might be right.


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Ooops... I meant shortest! Sorry. Shortest 29 Longest 31

hmmm yeah it seems it could be a little early..............but I guess you never know-that's why we bought them right? To make sure we were dead on with our ov dates?


----------



## AreIn83

Hey Titi-

My last four readings have been
152
146
144
126
129
So my peak would be at the 152 correct?


----------



## moochacha

Hey hey ladies!! They are posting my new Ovacue free of postage :happydance: turns out the support lady was new and she was given the wrong information I had the manager call me and say sorry told me that they are posting one today!! It's already too late to use it for this cycle :cry: so looks like I'll be lurking for another cycle. I can't wait to join you all ahhhhh!


----------



## AreIn83

Oh that's so exciting Moochacha!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

No, that wouldn't be my peak because that's not a 10% decrease.


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, here is my thinking on this. Last cycle, my cue peak came on cd14. It didn't take all of my readings say up to cd20 then go back and say your peak was cd14, I just went along and got three bars for a couple of days then five bars for a couple of days then my cue peak.


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Hey Titi-
> 
> My last four readings have been
> 152
> 146
> 144
> 126
> 129
> So my peak would be at the 152 correct?

I don't think so-usually the peak is much higher than other numbers and then you have to have a 10% drop after.....so if 152 was the peak your next reading should have been a 137 or less. Can you list all your readings this cycle with the corresponding cycle day?


----------



## Titi

well I tested this morning with the brand new frers and got a bfn.........I wasn't planning on testing but had a first ever temp rise instead of drop for 11dpo :cry:


----------



## AreIn83

Here they are and it's kind of funny they're following patterns now, I just noticed.
1-127
2-127
3-164
4-144
5-126
6-129
7-143
8-152
9-146
10-144
11-126
12-129


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-You're only 11dpo, don't be sad yet. It's not over. That rise is an excellent sign.


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Here they are and it's kind of funny they're following patterns now, I just noticed.
> 1-127
> 2-127
> 3-164
> 4-144
> 5-126
> 6-129
> 7-143
> 8-152
> 9-146
> 10-144
> 11-126
> 12-129

Wow that pattern is Weird! I wish I could see my readings and hadn't erased them. It really looks like your cue peak was cd3-although ov by cd10 would be really early for you huh? It could also be cd10.....I think there is a possibility it could be cd10 now-does OV cd15-17 make more sense for you?

Thanks for the support about the test. I know its early but I got so discouraged to see on the box that is said all women had a bfp by now with that particular test. That's quite a claim..................


----------



## nevertogether

hey lovelies! wow, 13 hour hour day today at work. i'm beyond exhausted. glad to see everything is working out.

moo - very glad you are getting a new ovacue free of postage. sorry you can't use it this cycle, but at least reading all of us going through, you will know exactly what to look for!

titi - it isn't over until she shows girl. some don't test positive for a while, so keep your chin in.

tomorrow is CD7 for me, woot woot. hoping soon that i get numbers that actually matter. hehe.


----------



## Titi

Hi Never! That is a long day! I can relate! What type of work do they have you doing over there?

I have REALLY bad cramps right now. I'm such a mess down there I can't tell if they are like af cramps or really bad poo cramps ??? (sorry TMI!)


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - well today we were at the range so we were firing m16's all day. blah. gives me a headache. but on regular days, i work on electric and radio repairs on blackhawks. nerd work! 

oh titi - i hate that you have cramps, but i hope it's a good sign for you!


----------



## Titi

That's not nerd work that sounds pretty cool. I'd also rather be shooting guns than typing reports anyday!

I never get af cramps before af, and have been having a lot of weird cramps this cycle but they haven't been this bad-that is why I was thinking with my luck I have an intestinal bug or something and just as I thinks its good news I will be on the toilet all night-I have REALLY bad ttc luck like that!

PS moocha I keep meaning to say I'm so happy you get a new ovacue, no problems. Sorry you missed a cycle tho I know its a bummer


----------



## Titi

I am a maniac-I have literally been taking a v. reading every two hours to see if I can see progesterone going up!


----------



## Whitbit22

Got my highest ever reading today.. 325. So I guess I will keep an eye out for tomorrow's!


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Got my highest ever reading today.. 325. So I guess I will keep an eye out for tomorrow's!

Wow Whit-now THAT sounds like a peak! Be on the lookout for 293 or less.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi- You're right, that is quite a claim...and one I would take with a grain of salt. O 15-17 sounds better. According to FF it was always cd16 but I didn't get my peak until cd14 last cycle on OvaCue which would have put me later, more around the 18-19 range right? It hasn't said Cue Peak yet so I'm going to wait it would a few more days and see what happens. I may get another rise and dip.


----------



## miss_f

Hi ladies! I have been watching this thread for a while and wanted to say hi. I got my Ovacue a couple weeks ago and have been using it. This is my first month ttc after getting of of BCP. After reading what you guys have said and using mine this month, I wish I would have bought the older version and saved myself some money. The chart goes by your first cue peak which I don't think is right. My highest cue peak (204) was on cd13. I have had signs of O, ewcm for the Monday, Tuesday and a little today, pains on my left side the last two days so I'm not really sure. I can't seem to get a positive OPK test though and my temps haven't gone up! We did :sex: Monday and Tuesday and will again tonight. I'm now cd20, what do you all think?


----------



## emilyjean

Miss F- I'm in the same situation. I don't know about it, especially if your temps haven't changed. I haven't gotten a positive on the OPK's either. Ovacue just told me that ovulation was confirmed. No possible way on CD11, I really think it's wrong. 

CD2 o= 162 v=n/a
CD3 o= 153 v=n/a
CD4 o= 132 v=n/a
CD5 o= 117 v=n/a
CD6 o= 158 v=137
CD7 o= 204 v=212
CD8 o= 145 v=211
CD9 o= 99 v=156
CD10 o= 133 v=174 High Fertility on the monitor
CD11 o= 135 v=303 peak fertility, ovulation confirmed?

Anyone have any ideas? My cycles are 34 days long normally, and I have a 11-12 day LP.


----------



## Titi

emilyjean said:


> Miss F- I'm in the same situation. I don't know about it, especially if your temps haven't changed. I haven't gotten a positive on the OPK's either. Ovacue just told me that ovulation was confirmed. No possible way on CD11, I really think it's wrong.
> 
> CD2 o= 162 v=n/a
> CD3 o= 153 v=n/a
> CD4 o= 132 v=n/a
> CD5 o= 117 v=n/a
> CD6 o= 158 v=137
> CD7 o= 204 v=212
> CD8 o= 145 v=211
> CD9 o= 99 v=156
> CD10 o= 133 v=174 High Fertility on the monitor
> CD11 o= 135 v=303 peak fertility, ovulation confirmed?
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? My cycles are 34 days long normally, and I have a 11-12 day LP.

EmilyJean-I can def. see why it confirmed ov. You got your cue peak on cd7 (your highest temp followed by two consecutive lows at least 10% lower than cue peak temp) which would have set you up to ov between cd 12-14 but then you had your vag low on cd9 (means ov 1-2 days) followed by your highest vag reading on cd11 which indicates the move from estrogen dominated to progesterone dominated. (the lower the vag reading the more estrogen in your body). Although you ov only 4 days after cue peak instead of the 5-7. I have ovulated before on cd11-how long is your usual cycle? Did you opk or anything else?


----------



## emilyjean

My cycle is 34 days, and I've been OPK'ing like crazy. I get why it's saying that, I just don't think I'm really ovulating, haha. OH and I are DTD like I am though, so I guess we'd still catch the egg if it's there.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Wow. I do not even have mine and I am scared. ALl these numbers you have flowing back and forth~I hate math and can barely keep my check book balanced. I ordered the Ocuvue II just for that reason, the less I have to calculate the better. LOL... I won't be able to use it this cycle but next cycle I will be ready.

Never~ Thank you for those links I have bookmarked them and will check back in on them throughout this process.

Take care Ladies!

D~


----------



## Titi

EmilyJean-wow 34 days, no wonder do you don't think you are ready to O-Lol! Any chance though the Clomid is making it happen sooner? Nothing on the opks yet? hmmmmmmmm.

Dyme-lol you won't have to worry about any numbers at all with the new one. That is why I didn't get what they were talking about in the beginning-b/c mine does it all for me.


----------



## moochacha

Titi said:


> EmilyJean-wow 34 days, no wonder do you don't think you are ready to O-Lol! Any chance though the Clomid is making it happen sooner? Nothing on the opks yet? hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Dyme-lol you won't have to worry about any numbers at all with the new one. That is why I didn't get what they were talking about in the beginning-b/c mine does it all for me.

hehe yeah I got the new one as well but I can tell I'm going to be obsessed and write all mine down haha. Can you go back in the new one and view older readings for previous days? :D


----------



## emilyjean

Titi- yes, it's definitely a possibility that clomid has made me O sooner, I just didn't think it would be 9 days! I even re-tested and the v reading was only like 4 less, so obviously the 303 was correct. If it's measuring my progesterone, I don't see how it can be wrong though! SO confusing, lol.

I'm going to e-mail Lynn.


----------



## Whitbit22

Wow Titi I am glad you get all this! I know its probably simple but it is just beyond me right now :dohh: I will look for 293 or lower--thanks so much! Just had extreme deja vu reading that post too, btw. Weird.


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies! wow - i don't have anything to talk about here, haha. mine hasn't confirmed anything quite yet, i don't think. just kind of waiting around. too early to tell much. when do i start doing the v reading? i'm CD7 today, does it matter what time in the day that i do it? 

emilyjean - i would definitely contact lynn. i'm sure she will help you out a lot. however, i think all she can really tell you is what you have already figured out, and titi has already confirmed. do you temp? i wish you did because that would be another good way of tracking to see if clomid bumped you up that much.

dyme - keep in touch girl :wave:

moo - i like my cue II hehe. anything too fancy i get all confused. :D

welcome miss_f! :hi: from what i have read on other forums, and from some experienced ladies on them, they recommended that on the new one you ignore the messages it gives you. because they are useless. they suggest you do just like you would with cue II and do it yourself. so, if you believe you got your cue peak, count 5-7 (CD18-20, is that normal for you? as you can see emilyjean, might have ovulated 4 days after, so that is a possibility for you too. CD17-20) days past that and you should ovulate around that time. do you chart or do opk's? 

arein - maybe you didn't ovulate last cycle? like you geared up to, but didn't? that's what it was so late. what do you think? just a thought. :shrug: could be wrong. glad to hear this cycle is looking more normal to you. :hugs:

whit - woo hoo on cue peak! all you need is 293 and below, like titi said, and you will have your o time frame zoned it. yay!

here you go ladies!

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230
CD7 - 234


----------



## Titi

moochacha said:


> Titi said:
> 
> 
> EmilyJean-wow 34 days, no wonder do you don't think you are ready to O-Lol! Any chance though the Clomid is making it happen sooner? Nothing on the opks yet? hmmmmmmmm.
> 
> Dyme-lol you won't have to worry about any numbers at all with the new one. That is why I didn't get what they were talking about in the beginning-b/c mine does it all for me.
> 
> hehe yeah I got the new one as well but I can tell I'm going to be obsessed and write all mine down haha. Can you go back in the new one and view older readings for previous days? :DClick to expand...

Yes, you can view them all.....and also upload them to a chart on the computer if you bought the software....I didn't know what they meant before so I didn't really, and was going to upload but accidentally erased all mine-you have to be very careful with the middle select button-its evil.


----------



## Titi

emilyjean said:


> Titi- yes, it's definitely a possibility that clomid has made me O sooner, I just didn't think it would be 9 days! I even re-tested and the v reading was only like 4 less, so obviously the 303 was correct. If it's measuring my progesterone, I don't see how it can be wrong though! SO confusing, lol.
> 
> I'm going to e-mail Lynn.

Yes- I highly recommend contacting Lynn. She is so helpful and super nice.


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Wow Titi I am glad you get all this! I know its probably simple but it is just beyond me right now :dohh: I will look for 293 or lower--thanks so much! Just had extreme deja vu reading that post too, btw. Weird.

I didn't understand ANY of it until I talked to Lynn. And the support and charting help is free for a year so you should call her too with any questions you have!


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> hi ladies! wow - i don't have anything to talk about here, haha. mine hasn't confirmed anything quite yet, i don't think. just kind of waiting around. too early to tell much. when do i start doing the v reading? i'm CD7 today, does it matter what time in the day that i do it?
> 
> 
> here you go ladies!
> 
> CD2 - 195
> CD3 - 205
> CD4 - 223
> CD5 - 205
> CD6 - 230
> CD7 - 234

Hi Never-
Oooh looks like you could have a cue peak today!

You start the v reading as soon as you are done bleeding. It has to be at LEAST two hours after you wake up (so your cm has time to "come down") and at LEAST 8 hours after any sex (poor thing you're good on that one for another month : ( need to do about same time every day like o reading.

Lynn recommends doing it right before bed. I'm a little more impatient so I do it around 6pm.


Nothing going on with me & my ovacue.........I had planned on reading all month and then accidentally deleted my readings on the phone with Lynn. She said that was fine, she was going to have me do it anyway. I've been sticking the Vjay wand up there lots (LOL) tho the last few days to see if it is picking up any high levels of progesterone to see if we can use as a pg clue. Lynn said it wouldn't work for this (but who knows-why not?)

Otherwise am going to start up next cycle but praying to God there isn't one. My temp went down today and I'm still praying it goes back up tomorrow. If it rises tomorrow-I'll test again..........but I think I may be on to cycle 19-not sure I can bear that.


----------



## Whitbit22

I will defo call then when I get home! :)


----------



## AreIn83

Titi- Don't give up just yet! You didn't take a huge dive. Passing up that 18 month mark was really hard on DH and I, too. That's why we backed off of most of our "stuff". You're only on cd12....give it a few more before you throw in the towel. 


I got another online psychic reading :haha:, I'm ridiculous. She said I would conceive a boy within the NEXT 18 MONTHS and when he was two, we would conceive a girl. 18 MONTHS?!?!?!? SERIOUSLY? I'll give up by then!


----------



## Titi

Arein-you are definitely helping keep my spirits up-thank you. 

and STOP giving those online psychics money lol!!!! You WILL get a bfp before 18 months. You've had one before and will have one again. I'm sure there are some very talented psychics out there but I suspect a lot more of them are just stealing money from poor desperate ttc women.


----------



## Whitbit22

Wow. Psychics are horrible scammers. :nope:

Im so proud of my Dh for being a trooper after all this time! He is being really supportive right now- and if it werent for switching doctors Id probably be hating the world and giving up right now. This cycle isnt going to bring near as much disappointment as others have since I have all this great testing to look forward to! I feel like after all this time I am due mine and my chances can only go up here on out.


----------



## AreIn83

I know! I know! It was like $6 plus I asked her another question and she gave me an answer free of charge. I'll stop now...next time I'm feeling like I need to give a psychic money I'll post it on here so you two can talk me down.


----------



## AreIn83

Whit-I watched the futterwacken video, I haven't seen the movie yet. If you can do that, I want to see it! And you are due yours. You have been going at it a year longer than Titi or myself, you're my inspiration to not give up!


----------



## miss_f

Never: I think you are right. I have read that too. You'd think they'd make a product that would change dates after you have another cue peak. I have to say I think my reading were right though. I got a temp rise this morning, which means I O'd on the 19th or 20th! Let the tww begin.


----------



## nevertogether

starting the v reading tomorrow! you know, i spot the day before my period, bleed full day, two light days, and then the rest are spotting. still got one spot today. what does that mean? my cycles only started getting like this in february :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

Never-you spotted today?


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein! yeah, just one tiny spot. it aggravated me because i thought i was done with AF.


----------



## AreIn83

I did that two cycles ago! I was so pissed. I spotted on and off for 9 days after the heavy AF said goodbye.


----------



## Whitbit22

Arein- thats really sweet thanks! I honestly dont know how much longer I could go if I hadnt found you guys though. This is some of the best support a girl could hope for! And that movie is epic, I am so buying it!

Miss f- yay for O! :dust:

never- that has been happening to me lately too I cant figure out why. I normally only spot the last day of af but the last two cycles have been two days, plus the spotting was more abundant. Dont worry though- I read from several different sources that our periods can change over time so it should be completely normal.


----------



## emilyjean

Still no response from Lynn today, but my vaginal reading went down quite a bit. Is it supposed to stay elevated? Oral has been consistent for a few days, right around 130.


----------



## Titi

Emily-I know it goes down to its lowest 0-2 days BEFORE you OV-I am not sure what it is supposed to do after. I think its supposed to be fairly consistent after you ov-higher than your pre-ov readings anyway, just to show that you are progesterone dominant...was it lower than ever before? If so, maybe you were right and haven't ov'ed yet................

Anyways-another BFN for me this morning with FMU. And I didn't get a good temp in b/c I woke up 40 minutes earlier than my normal wake up time.....so it's always lower earlier, but I don't know how much. I used the ff adjuster and it only went up the teensiest bit. I thought I went up about a degree an hour, I guess not. I have 70% pregnancy symptoms in my ff chart (highest ever)......I am NOT temping again next month-just using ovacue. Although there is that little part of me that knows it's not technically over til the witch shows, but I really doubt this is it.


----------



## Whitbit22

Omg I got my cue peak! Dummy me didnt bring any opks with me tho. :(
its saying day 15 to 15 though. I dont get it.
On the 20th I had a 325, then the next day a 262, now a 205. Im on day 13 today, I thougt a peak on day 11 meant Id O on day 16? Ugh

titi- how many dpo are you? 13? Its still early, dont throw in your chips honey. Fxed for you :dust:


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Omg I got my cue peak! Dummy me didnt bring any opks with me tho. :(
> its saying day 15 to 15 though. I dont get it.
> On the 20th I had a 325, then the next day a 262, now a 205. Im on day 13 today, I thougt a peak on day 11 meant Id O on day 16? Ugh
> 
> titi- how many dpo are you? 13? Its still early, dont throw in your chips honey. Fxed for you :dust:

yeah, generally speaking you should ov 5-7 days after cue peak......arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh this ovacue!!!!

I am 13dpo today.....I am NEVER temping or testing again this is pants. 

Anyway I suppose it is a possibility I'm not out but I sure don't have my hopes up anymore.


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! :wave:

finally got my internet to work for longer than five minutes. sheesh! didn't get my ovacue reading in today. i went out last night and got drunk super fast. i barely drank anything and ended up stumbling around and throwing up and i was sick for almost this entire day. not sure if someone put something in my drink or this is just God's way of telling me to not drink ever. because it's definitely not a plan for me in the future now, haha. i took it when i woke up for the first time, but that wasn't until about 2pm, so it's not that accurate. boooo me!


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh yuck! I haveng drank in almost three months Im about due for one- that sounds miserable though!

Ive been having weird cramps today. I have no clue what is up- but my cp is so high its unreachable. I am going to do the cm check tonight.. Even though it feels weird to do it in my momma's house! Hahaha


----------



## nevertogether

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230
CD7 - 234
CD8 - 251 (but taken when i woke up at 2pm, so not really that accurate)
CD9 - 231


----------



## Titi

ugh Never! Feel so sorry for you-that hasn't happened to me in years and I dont miss it!!! I have found tho that the older I get the less I can drink w/o really feeling it the next day-I don't get drunker quicker or anything-I just feel like crap the next day if I have more than a few cocktails. Hope today is a better day. Wonder if 8 was cue peak anyhow? we'll see if you have a low reading tomorrow too-even if it wasn't an accurate reading you might assume it was peak just to be on safe side.


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - i totally feel you! i can have a few beers now and wake up the next day feeling like crap. used to i could drink like a fish and wake up the next day and do it all over again. now, i just want to die the entire next day, haha. 

i don't see how the time could really affect it too much considering i was asleep from about 3:00am - 2:00pm (feeling like hell.) i didn't drink anything, talk, or eat anything either. just mostly hated life. :shrug: if 251 was my cue peak though, wouldn't my next reading need to be a little lower to even be low enough to confirm? i'm hoping i get a crazy high one like whit so that my cue peak is a lot more obvious. had creamy CM and low soft cervix today so i'm thinking it's approaching the next week or week and half.


----------



## Titi

yeah, technically your next reading after 251 would have had to be 226 for 251 to be your cue peak....I'm just saying since you are necessarily sure that 251 is an accurate reading to BD like it was your cue peak (assuming you would ov cd13-15) if you don't get a cue peak before then....IYKWIM.


----------



## nevertogether

well, i can't :sex: lol! so this cycle is just setting me up for next cycle when DH is here. so, as you said. if i did get the peak CD8, i would O anywhere from CD13-CD15 which is a little early for me. i usually O CD16-17. maybe tomorrow will be my cue peak. or tuesday, because both of those would make it accurate. hmm. i just had to miss a day and confuse myself, haha.


----------



## emilyjean

No one has e-mailed me back yet! I'm pretty confused. I had someone tell me to just ignore the fertile/not fertile thing and keep doing my readings to catch my next cue peak, because it's inevitable that I'll have one. Especially if my cycle is going to remain 34 days this month. I predict that I will O a little earlier this month, and maybe have a 29 day cycle or so. 

never- agghh hangovers are the worst! I'm with Titi though, maybe assume that's your peak for now, until proven otherwise, lol. 

Titi- hows the TWW going? Are you going to be retesting?


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> well, i can't :sex: lol! so this cycle is just setting me up for next cycle when DH is here. so, as you said. if i did get the peak CD8, i would O anywhere from CD13-CD15 which is a little early for me. i usually O CD16-17. maybe tomorrow will be my cue peak. or tuesday, because both of those would make it accurate. hmm. i just had to miss a day and confuse myself, haha.

oh yeah :doh: I dunno why I wrote that-I was just talking about it being a month til you see him.......I am distracted today by my ttc drama.


----------



## Titi

Hi Emily-I'm out.

Blame it on the ovacue-b/c it said I was going to ov on cd15 we figured maybe that was the reason we haven't been getting pg and waited until later to bd. We didn't want to just do it for a longer period of time b/c we have motility issues and really have been trying to "save up". Anyhow now that my cycle is over, and I have correlated all the data I am positive I OV on cd11 so didn't bd enough (or at all) before ov.

Now here's the thing............we determined that the ovacue was wrong b/c I deleted an entry-however when Lynn went over my records she said OV was definitely cd13. 

No Way! I KNOW it was cd 11-in fact, this was the first time ever I could actually feel the transition-by pm on cd11 I already had sore boobs forming. Anyway-maybe she was wrong only because we are missing that data from that one day-so I'll give it the benefit of the doubt, but still curious if it is accurate now.

Anyway I'll be joining you all with my stats tomorrow! Going to just plan on OVing cd11 this month and do everything I did this cycle the same except the bd dates. Wish me luck. A few more cycles of this and then I'm just going to NTNP. 

Anyhow-Emily I'd call Lynn if you can.

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------



## nevertogether

hi titi, so sorry about all this. :hugs: i hope you get your :bfp: very soon. you sure do deserve it girl. sending you lots of PMA and :dust: i bought the cheaper ovacue, only because i wasn't sure if it would work or not. i haven't even ovulated yet, so it's hard for me to even say yet whether or not my ovacue is going to be spot on. :shrug: dh just told me had a dream last night that we were in a hot tub, but i had to get out because i was pregnant. aww <3 i hope that is true! not sure what i would be doing in a hot tub pregnant, though, highly doubt that. but the pregnant part is good!


----------



## zeezee

We moved!! I was going nuts trying to find this thread LOL

Ok, thought I'd update my readings, and hope you gals can tell me wtf is going on, b/c I have no idea what all these numbers mean...

CD5: 92
CD6: 97
CD7: 76
CD8: 90
CD9: 88
CD10: 95
CD11: 90
CD12: 88
CD13: 120
CD14: 107
CD15:? it deleted it (grrr)

anyone got any ideas? EWCM on CD12...


----------



## nevertogether

zeezee, when do you usually O? your cue peak is at CD13. you would need your CD15 reading to confirm it though, because your two following readings after a cue peak to be confirmed need to be 10% less than your peak. as you can see CD14107 fits that, but you don't have CD15 to confirm. :shrug: you are said to ovulate 5-7 days after your cue peak so would mean you O CD19-21. is that normal for you?


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> zeezee, when do you usually O? your cue peak is at CD13. you would need your CD15 reading to confirm it though, because your two following readings after a cue peak to be confirmed need to be 10% less than your peak. as you can see CD14107 fits that, but you don't have CD15 to confirm. :shrug: you are said to ovulate 5-7 days after your cue peak so would mean you O CD19-21. is that normal for you?

Ok, so this is a simple question but maybe hard to answer - I went off the pill after 14 years on it and only ovulated once and got preggo (ended in m/c, but super exciting to get preggo when was told I was infertile!). Based on CM I ov'd on CD12 last cycle I had. This is first real cycle since m/c, so maybe that is a factor, or maybe because I only started the ovacue on CD5? 19-20 seems really late and goes against the EWCM I had on Thursday right?

Stupid ovacue, not a fan of it right now LOL!

Thanks nevertogether - I struggle with technological things!!


----------



## zeezee

oh and the little ovacue thing that marks the dark box for peak fertility said CD14 - go figure!


----------



## nevertogether

wow, it's my first cycle using it too, so i can't provide to much info. just what i have picked up from the girls so far. do you temp or do opk's right now?


----------



## Titi

zeezee said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> zeezee, when do you usually O? your cue peak is at CD13. you would need your CD15 reading to confirm it though, because your two following readings after a cue peak to be confirmed need to be 10% less than your peak. as you can see CD14107 fits that, but you don't have CD15 to confirm. :shrug: you are said to ovulate 5-7 days after your cue peak so would mean you O CD19-21. is that normal for you?
> 
> Ok, so this is a simple question but maybe hard to answer - I went off the pill after 14 years on it and only ovulated once and got preggo (ended in m/c, but super exciting to get preggo when was told I was infertile!). Based on CM I ov'd on CD12 last cycle I had. This is first real cycle since m/c, so maybe that is a factor, or maybe because I only started the ovacue on CD5? 19-20 seems really late and goes against the EWCM I had on Thursday right?
> 
> Stupid ovacue, not a fan of it right now LOL!
> 
> Thanks nevertogether - I struggle with technological things!!Click to expand...

I agree with Never that your cue peak probably was cd13 but don't know why then the monitor would say your peak fertility was cd14???????

As far as EWCM-it really all depends on what is normal for you. I start getting ewcm around cd8 but don't ov until cd11-13-and have EWCM the whole time until I ov then it goes creamy-so.......you could just be at the beginning of your fertile period.


----------



## nevertogether

titi - i think it might be saying peak fertility is CD14, because she is missing a reading. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

oh yea-I bet you're right!


----------



## nevertogether

stupid missed readings! that's why i just took one anyways, even though it was off on time, so i wouldn't be missing one. accurate or not, better than none i believe. :shrug: 

zeezee - i agree with titi. every woman is different, so you could actually get EWCM for days leading up to O. i think that if you would have not deleted the temp today, it would have confirmed peak fertility for CD13 and you should O 5-7 days after that. i would suggest using opk's to go alongside with that though so you don't miss O time because of a missed reading.


----------



## Titi

yeah I was frusterated-I never missed any readings but the new ovacue really easily deletes them and that is what happened to me.


----------



## nevertogether

the ovacue classic is simple. it's hard to delete readings unless you go to "View/Delete Readings" and even before you do it ask you again if you want to delete readings. It's dummy proof for me, haha


----------



## emilyjean

Zeezee- I agree with everyone else, your peak was most likely CD13, though the EWCM is weird. On the in-gender website, there's a girl that has been using the ovacue for years, and she says just to ignore when the ovacue says anything is happening, lol. Just go based on your readings!


----------



## nevertogether

hey emilyjean - i read that as well, and pretty much agree with it. how is going for you? here is mine..i'm actually kind of confident that CD8 might have been my cue peak. go figure i just had to take it at the wrong time. blah. oh well, i'm charting and doing OPK's too just in case. 

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230
CD7 - 234
CD8 - 251 (but taken when i woke up at 2pm, so not really that accurate)
CD9 - 231
CD10 - 228


----------



## moochacha

hey hey girls!!! I got my WORKING Ovacue today :happydance: I figure I'm going to use it this cycle anyway I'm on CD 8 but I want to use the sensor to confirm ovulation. 

Do you think its ok for me to starting using it tomorrow AM just for fun??? While hopefully confirming ovulation?


----------



## nevertogether

hey moo - it's possible to do that, the only thing is you won't really be able to know if your cue peak is your cue peak, because you don't know what you got on the days before. i got my cue peak (or what i think as my cue peak) on CD8, so it is still possible to catch it depending on what CD you usually o on. i figure, it's worth a shot. how can it hurt. :shrug:

titi - i got fertile and 3 bars today on CD10. what does that mean? it also says max fert day 14 to 14. wow i've never o'ed that early. has been 16-17 last cycle. must have been the 4 doses of soy i took. :shrug:


----------



## moochacha

Yeah :D today I had a really low number 98 or something but I normally O on CD 17 - 18. I don't mind if it doesn't predict ovulation for me but hopefully it will confirm it for me. :D

Hehe Soy does wonders


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay! Im excited for you moo :)
if you keep taking readings it should defo help anyway. After my peak my readings have been low, and Im even having signs that I may O earlier. I think Im actually going to trust it! :)


----------



## Titi

moochacha said:


> hey hey girls!!! I got my WORKING Ovacue today :happydance: I figure I'm going to use it this cycle anyway I'm on CD 8 but I want to use the sensor to confirm ovulation.
> 
> Do you think its ok for me to starting using it tomorrow AM just for fun??? While hopefully confirming ovulation?

Hi Moocha-Yay for your new ovacue.

I'm not sure if you can use to confirm ovulation, because it doesn't work independently-it works in conjunction with your o readings and 1. vaginally goes off all the readings from the last day of your period to find your vaginal low and then a spike, and 2. will only be able to confirm accurately based on your oral cue peak-which like Never said you have probably missed. 

I thought the sensor was an independent thing-that you could just insert whenever you wanted and it could "detect" something-but it isn't the case, per Lynn at Zetek.


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> hey moo - it's possible to do that, the only thing is you won't really be able to know if your cue peak is your cue peak, because you don't know what you got on the days before. i got my cue peak (or what i think as my cue peak) on CD8, so it is still possible to catch it depending on what CD you usually o on. i figure, it's worth a shot. how can it hurt. :shrug:
> 
> titi - i got fertile and 3 bars today on CD10. what does that mean? it also says max fert day 14 to 14. wow i've never o'ed that early. has been 16-17 last cycle. must have been the 4 doses of soy i took. :shrug:

I'm not really sure, not having the older model. Are you sure you ov at 16-17? I have heard some theories that suggest it is most likely that people actually ov on DAY of positive opk-not 12-36 hours later.....dunno if that is true.

hmmmmmmmm...............


----------



## Titi

Okay-Ovacue take 2!


CD2 91


----------



## moochacha

Yeah it could be a useless cycle ovacue wise and I did do some research and saw that it worked in conjunction but I've got nothing to lose lol.

My V reading was rather high though at 358 so I did it again a few times till I got it down to 236. I'm not sure but I did read on the website that you should take the V reading when you've been walking around for a few hours when I took it I just woke up. I've had the worse day I think its the clomid but I've been really dizzy I had to lay down because it felt like the room was spinning. The Doctor doubled my dose of Clomid so I'm guessing I'm just feeling some side effects.

Good luck this cycle Titi :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Moocha-
Yes-you need to take V reading at least 2 hours after waking-Lynn suggests actually taking before bedtime for best readings. Also you disturb cm when you take it so taking more than one reading isn't accurate either.

Yeah-it can't hurt to start now, for fun I guess. Sorry you aren't feeling well : (


----------



## AreIn83

How was everyone's weekend? It was 80-93 degrees here all weekend so I spent most of it outside. I got my Cue Peak cd15, so that means O around 19 right?


----------



## AreIn83

emily-I was confused when I got a Cue Peak on cD14 last cycle, that means you're going to O 5-7 days later which made more sense for me.


----------



## AreIn83

Wait, no O on cd18 according to that chart.


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - i usually O 16-7. my temps confirmed it last cycle and the cycle before and my opk's coninsided with it. i usually o at the end of my surge as i started getting positive OPK's around CD15, but didn't O til 17. however, i did take soy this cycle for improved egg quality and just to see how it works and it's been known to bump up O a few days so honestly, that could be it too! we will see. i'm starting to do V readings tonight, and OPK's tonight so i can make sure. i've also been very bloated today too, which is a good sign for me that O is on the way.


----------



## emilyjean

I should be getting a peak tomorrow if my body plans on O'ing on the time I thought. My readings have been really consistent since my peak. We're trying to stick to the SMEP but it's been hard.

Never- I agree with you, CD8 was def your peak. Mine said max fert 13-13 until ovulation was confirmed, and then it changed to Max Fert 11-13, so yours might change as well. I'm betting the soy moved up ovulation as well.


----------



## nevertogether

i've been getting twinges and cramps like crazy since i've been home tonight. hmm. i did get those last cycle though a few days before o. i hate waiting, hehe


----------



## Whitbit22

Titi said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> hey moo - it's possible to do that, the only thing is you won't really be able to know if your cue peak is your cue peak, because you don't know what you got on the days before. i got my cue peak (or what i think as my cue peak) on CD8, so it is still possible to catch it depending on what CD you usually o on. i figure, it's worth a shot. how can it hurt. :shrug:
> 
> titi - i got fertile and 3 bars today on CD10. what does that mean? it also says max fert day 14 to 14. wow i've never o'ed that early. has been 16-17 last cycle. must have been the 4 doses of soy i took. :shrug:
> 
> I'm not really sure, not having the older model. Are you sure you ov at 16-17? I have heard some theories that suggest it is most likely that people actually ov on DAY of positive opk-not 12-36 hours later.....dunno if that is true.
> 
> hmmmmmmmm...............Click to expand...

Never--the three bars means possibly fertile. I got that on cd 9 and 10 as well. If it says max fert day 14 to 14, then it has found a cue peak. It did this to me as well, told me I am going to O on day 15. It appears that it was probably right, if you look at my chart.. Just because last cycle was longest (31 days) I od cd 18. My shortest cycle however, is 29 days, so Oing this early makes me think this is just one of my short cycles.


----------



## Whitbit22

here's the opk I just took.. what do you think ladies?

https://i50.tinypic.com/24b22ao.jpg

The top one was yesterday's


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-
I have a question, I know you erased your readings but do you remember what your reading was the day you O'd last cycle?


----------



## AreIn83

Whit-It's positive today, for sure. But that doesn't match up with your temps though, it looks like you O'd yesterday by your temps.


----------



## Whitbit22

And Titi-- about the pos opk thing and oving the day of.. Looks like thats completely possible. Who knows? :shrug:

My chart is really confusing me right now! If yesterdays opk was negative, todays was positive, and my temp dip was yesterday and raised today... grr idk forget it.


----------



## Whitbit22

AreIn83 said:


> Whit-It's positive today, for sure. But that doesn't match up with your temps though, it looks like you O'd yesterday by your temps.

I know! The opk was negative though. I have no clue!


----------



## AreIn83

Here's what possibly is happening, yesterday's OPK is positive. It does have a darker line, I can't tell by the picture exactly though. If yesterday's has a darker streak on the test line then you most likely have O'd sometime between when you took that one and today's. You may just be having a longer surge. 
Or your temps are wrong. I don't trust my temps because they're too erratic. Yours seem pretty steady though.


----------



## AreIn83

OPKs are unreliable, the food you eat and how much liquid you drink can effect your LH levels. Also, you can have a positive and O in just a few hours. It depends on how long it takes the LH to reach a level in your pee that would give you a positive.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hmm.. Curious.

It was darker when I took it yesterday but lightened a tad when it dried. Today's was still darker though. Maybe I did O yesterday. Didnt BD till 1 am though. I guess I cant obsess about it or I will go crazy :/


----------



## AreIn83

Do you trust your temps more or your OPK? Which is matching with your OvaCue?


----------



## Whitbit22

The Ovacue says cd 15-which is today. I trust my temps too, I havent messed them up yet. Also, I havent had a reading above 97.3 all cycle until this morning. So it seems like its all counteracting eachother... I just don't know.


----------



## Whitbit22

I had this problem with OPKs last cycle. I had a hard time telling which one was positive because they were all so dark. So maybe I have a long surge. :wacko:


----------



## AreIn83

So depending on what your temps do the next two to three days, you could get crosshairs on cd15.


----------



## Whitbit22

Ok Ill watch for it.. thanks! This is my first full cycle temping so Im still kind of learning. Should I mark yesterdays opk as positive too or just todays?


----------



## AreIn83

Right, they say that girls who surge for more than one day should only go by their first positive which very well could have been yesterdays! When I used OPKs, I would get a pos with FMU (which they say doesn't happen...it did numerous times for me) and it would last until 5pm. So about 10 hours. So must just have a long surge.


----------



## AreIn83

If you do that, you'll just confuse FF which will give you dotted crosshairs. Which is no big deal. I would leave it as is and see what happens, you can always go in and change it.


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Titi-
> I have a question, I know you erased your readings but do you remember what your reading was the day you O'd last cycle?

I don't-: ( sorry.

They didn't mean a thing to me until I talked to Lynn so I didn't pay them any attn.....just went by what the msg told me. Now I'm going to keep better track!

Also-Lynn told me based on my readings I ov'd on cd13 but I guarentee you (see my chart) that I ov on day 11. I really wish I could see those readings to compare. I never even got to see them......I read them all to Lynn over the phone and as soon as I was at the last one that was when I accidentally deleted the whole cycle :doh:


----------



## Whitbit22

K I will! Ill just keep Bding just in case too.. haha
At least its fun :)


----------



## AreIn83

titi-I'm curious to see what I get around cd20-21 since i had a high reading around O time last cycle. Just curious to see if you got a weird high reading too.


----------



## AreIn83

whit- Atta girl!!! That's about all you can do since no one though to install a window in our bellies so we could see WTF is going on in there.


----------



## Whitbit22

LOL! Thats a good one.. and so true.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi- I'm not so sure you didn't O on CD13 though based on your chart.


----------



## nevertogether

wow, i'm awake and no one is here. i'm asleep and everyone is here, haha.

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230
CD7 - 234
CD8 - 251
CD9 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243

Fertile, 5 bars today and still Max Fert day 14 of 14.

I got a dip in my temps today which usually, for me, means O is coming. Also had a lot of twinges and things last night and was bloated, which is an O sign coming for me as well. Last cycle, I O'ed two days after my dip which would put me at CD13 O on my chart. We will see!


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay for Oing! Its the most exciting time of the month for me!

Cant help but think I missed it tho since temps point to day 14 for me. Didnt BD for 3 days before that cause of my trip. :(

AHh oh well. Got my HSG to look to. :)


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Titi- I'm not so sure you didn't O on CD13 though based on your chart.

yeah, except that my lp is always 14 days-and my bbs had already started getting sore again (usually happens right after ov) on evening cd11-so I think for sure it was then. Plus I dont have 3 temp rises after 13?


----------



## Titi

Whitbit22 said:


> Yay for Oing! Its the most exciting time of the month for me!
> 
> Cant help but think I missed it tho since temps point to day 14 for me. Didnt BD for 3 days before that cause of my trip. :(
> 
> AHh oh well. Got my HSG to look to. :)

can you link your chart?


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91
cd3 78


----------



## AreIn83

never-that's amazing, so that's three days earlier with soy?


----------



## AreIn83

titi-Why did you cut off 12 when you put in your crosshairs?

Softcups question, I used one for the first time last night. I told DH I was having O pains, and I was...a lot...on my right side. This happened last cycle then they came back on the opposite side. So he agreed to BD-ing but said "don't be doing any of your tests" which I'm assuming he means OPKs, temping, dicussing my cm with him...:haha:. He still knows I use the ovacue and approves since it cost so much damn money. But my question is, how long do I leave it in? I really like it! No wet spot and no wet pj pants!


----------



## xshell79

ive used softcups about 5 times now i roughly leave in for 8 to 10 hours depends if day or night when using them...they are great thow no wet patches hehe..


----------



## Whitbit22

AreIn83 said:


> titi-Why did you cut off 12 when you put in your crosshairs?
> 
> Softcups question, I used one for the first time last night. I told DH I was having O pains, and I was...a lot...on my right side. This happened last cycle then they came back on the opposite side. So he agreed to BD-ing but said "don't be doing any of your tests" which I'm assuming he means OPKs, temping, dicussing my cm with him...:haha:. He still knows I use the ovacue and approves since it cost so much damn money. But my question is, how long do I leave it in? I really like it! No wet spot and no wet pj pants!

I leave mine in for 12 hours like it says you can in the instructions. :) I love them!!

Well I have another temp dilemma. I'm starting to get really confused! haha
I guess all I can do is wait it out until ff picks a day :roll:

Titi-My chart is in my siggy


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls!

arein - yes three days earlier. march cycle i O'ed on CD16, april cycle CD17, and now on my may cycle it is PREDICTING day 14, which i believe my body is telling me, and my opk's, and my temps :) so we shall see!

i can't wait to try the soft cups. not going to lie - they look kind of intimidating! hehe


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> hey girls!
> 
> arein - yes three days earlier. march cycle i O'ed on CD16, april cycle CD17, and now on my may cycle it is PREDICTING day 14, which i believe my body is telling me, and my opk's, and my temps :) so we shall see!
> 
> i can't wait to try the soft cups. not going to lie - they look kind of intimidating! hehe

They definitely do!! lol But they're so easy to use. 

I cant believe soy made you O that much earlier. Seeing as I O'd three days earlier on my own, I had better not take any of that stuff! :haha:


----------



## AreIn83

Whit-I know we had a huge convo about this but did OvaCue predict cd15 or 16 for you?

never-I showed DH before I put it in and he was like....you're going to put that in there?! It was seriously no big deal, it's like a tampon you can't even feel it. I was kind of scared it was just going to fall out the first time I peed but it stayed put.


----------



## nevertogether

oh - it's like a tampon? okay so simple! haha. i got a neg opk this am,but pretty close to darker than the control line...took a cb digi this PM, but i'm kind of nervous i didn't pee on the stick enough :shrug: and it was neg. you think i should waste another one tonight or just wait until 9am tomorrow?


----------



## AreIn83

Right, they're really pretty easy to get in. After I got it up there, I squatted and felt around to make sure it was turned the right direction. It went right up and around my cervix on it's own. 

If you got a close to positive, I would pee on one again tonight after holding it for 4 hours. If you still get a negative, you probably missed your complete surge.


----------



## nevertogether

last cycle i got positives for three days straight, so i think i have a pretty long surge. not sure if it's different every cycle though. if i did miss it, it would have been between 9am and 6pm. i'm not set to O on ovacue until CD14. maybe i just haven't got it yet? you think?


----------



## AreIn83

That could possibly be, mine always lasted about 10 hours except a couple of cycles. I had 2 day-ers a couple of times. It could have been a pretend surge too or it could have been something you ate.


----------



## Whitbit22

Day 15 is what OvaCue said for me. I think Im going to go take another Opk 

The only problem I had--and only once.. was leakage. But if you make sure it sits behind your pubic bone you wont have a problem. You will see what I mean. Maybe it'd be a good idea to take a practice run, iykwim ;)


----------



## nevertogether

i got extras so i can see how to use them before DH gets here, haha. here are my readings today..

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230
CD7 - 234
CD8 - 251
CD9 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187

CD11 - 5 BARS - FERTILE
MAX FERT CD 14 OF 14


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Just wanted to say hi and see how everyone is doing!!!! I am sending lots of baby dust to you all!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

crazy! the question is HOW ARE YOU? i'm good. 29 days until DH's arrival, woo hoo! :yipee:


----------



## AreIn83

I guess that the OvaCue Classic and OvaCue work differently. The "Cue Peak" I get on the classic signals O in 5-7 days. You get a you're going to O on.... right?

Whit-Yeah I had to dig that rim out from behind my pubic bone...sorry TMI...but it's the only way I could get ahold of the sucker to drag it out! 

Hey Crazy!


----------



## AreIn83

whit-Your temps did take a weird dip. Give it a few more days to see what's going on (I'm not saying don't pee on something because that's exactly what I would be doing).


----------



## nevertogether

arein - i have the classic so yes, it says max fertility on CD14 of 14. i'm just so scared it won't be right. i haven't got a positive OPK yet, or just missed it. my temp dipped today, which it usually does before O. but i had all the twinges and cramps and stuff CD9 & 10. someone did say once before, i believe, that with soy you get those because of the more mature eggs or something. i can't remember what they said, LOL, but i remember hearing it. just nervous i guess. this is my last cycle before DH's visit so i want to be spot on it!


----------



## AreIn83

If you have the older model, the one without the calendar setting when you get a 7 bars and it says max fertile cd14 of 14 then that means you're going to O in 5-7 days, not on that day.


----------



## AreIn83

That's exactly what I got confused about my first cycle using it, it said max fertile day CD14 and I thought "Wow, I can't remember the last time I ovulated any earlier than cd16". I was wrong, that means you will O in 5-7 days and you should use your vag sensor until it says you've O'd.


----------



## AreIn83

I got my Cue Peak on cd15 so I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days.


----------



## nevertogether

oh, that's kind of weird though. because my cue peak was CD8. i thought we ovulated 5-7 days after that. and that wouldn't really explain my almost positive OPK this morning either, because last night i barely had a line. :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

did your monitor say cue peak or did you figure it out on yoru own. When I start using mine I get not fertile, then 3 bars then 5 bars then 7 bars( Cue Peak). I think I'm confused!


----------



## AreIn83

Ok, I'm ********. I was confused. I keep getting cue peak and max fertility day all mixed up. I had to stop and re-read all of those threads. Got it now....wooo I don't know how I make it through my days sometimes.


----------



## AreIn83

I just bought my vag sensor. Yay!


----------



## Whitbit22

Very negative OPK. *sigh*


----------



## Whitbit22

AreIn83 said:


> I just bought my vag sensor. Yay!

Yay!
Maybe I should get one.


----------



## Titi

Hi-super busy with work again. Maybe stress is my problem after all.....

Anyway, I started soy isoflavones yesterday but actually did not have time to read how to properly take......is it like Clomid where you only take like 5 days or do you take all month, and how much?

Thanks!


----------



## moochacha

Titi said:


> Hi-super busy with work again. Maybe stress is my problem after all.....
> 
> Anyway, I started soy isoflavones yesterday but actually did not have time to read how to properly take......is it like Clomid where you only take like 5 days or do you take all month, and how much?
> 
> Thanks!

Hey its like Clomid you take it for 5 days :D I'm not sure about dosage amounts or what day is good. If its like Clomid the earlier you take clomid means more eggs the later means a mature egg. If it works like clomid in that sense maybe it would better taking it earlier so it increases your chances if you have more eggs to fertilize they suggest this if you're dealing with male fertility problems. Excited for you hun!!!!


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> Very negative OPK. *sigh*

You might be ovulating today hun with that dip and all!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## emilyjean

UGH wtf. 

CD2 o= 162 v=n/a
CD3 o= 153 v=n/a clomid
CD4 o= 132 v=n/a 
CD5 o= 117 v=n/a
CD6 o= 158 v=137
CD7 o= 204 v=212 end clomid
CD8 o= 145 v=211
CD9 o= 99 v=156
CD10 o= 133 v=174 High Fertility on the monitor
CD11 o= 135 v=303 peak? ovulation confirmed?
CD12 o= 139 v=207 high fertility
CD13 o= 147 v=245 
CD14 o= 140 v=192
CD15 o= 122 v=181
CD16 o= 131 v=156 EWCM on this day, I never get EWCM.

I had EWCM today, but negative OPK's. This is so confusing. 



Titi- If you're taking soy, either do days 3-7 or 5-9, it works just like moochacha said, the earlier, the more eggs, the later, the more mature. 5-9 you're likely to only get one good egg. 3-7 you'll have more eggs but they might not be as good. You normally O earlier though, so I think I'd recommend 3-7.


----------



## AreIn83

Emily-BD! BD! BD! You can get EWCM before you O! You want to have sperm waiting for your egg and your body could be telling you O is coming tomorrow, that would be 7 days.


----------



## AreIn83

There is a section about using the OvaCue while taking Clomid. I didn't read it because it didn't apply to me but you may want to review it in the manual.


----------



## AreIn83

What do you girls think about this...I got my max fertility on cd15. Last night about 4 I started getting the slight O pains and by 9 they were in full swing but yesterday was cd16. I'm trying to figure out if max fertility is the day before O because you need to have sperm before you have an egg? I didn't want to ask Lynn at OvaCue about this because it is sort of subjective. There is no definite correlation between the pain and when the egg is actually released.


----------



## emilyjean

Don't quote me on this, but I think max fertility is the day before and the day of ovulation, but not after ovulation. It's really unlikely that sperm is going to find the egg after it comes out if there is no BD before hand, because there needs to be sperm in the fallopian tubes kind of 'waiting'. I think. lol.

The only thing it says about clomid in the book is that you can't get a peak on the first two days you take the meds, which I didn't. I'm still doing my BD thing, haha. I'm actually expecting to get another cue peak here any day, and then a rise in my vaginal readings. If I really did ovulate, wouldn't my body have more progesterone in it still, making my vaginal readings higher consistently? They've been slowly dropping. :(

Titi- just noticed that you started on CD2, which is fine too, maybe even better for you since you normally ov a bit earlier. :) I hope they work for you! If soy works the same as clomid, it may also delay ovulation. I'm not sure if soy does that though.


----------



## Whitbit22

If what you are all saying is right, then maybe today is my O day afterall. It finally makes more sense that I got a pos opk yesterday on cd 15- the day ovacue said was my max fertility. Ok I feel a lot better now, thanks ladies!

I think if it doesnt happen this cycle..I might try soy also despite what I have heard about not supposed to take it if your cycle is normal. When they did Dh's SA, they said something about the volume being a tad low. We thought it was from his cup anxiety..and they didnt say anymore about it. So maybe it will help!


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies! :wave: it's morning here already. i'm so ready for our four day weekend, so i can sleep all of the time. haha. 

arein - okay you were confusing me too, haha. i had thought when titi and all of us went over it over and over that it was the cue peak we count 5-7 days from. and for me, CD14 max fertility would be 6 days from my cue peak, and CD15 would be 7 days. i read on in-gender.com that the day of ovulation actually is not counted as a fertile day on ovacue. so, max fertility day should be the day BEFORE ovulation. kind of your "heads up." 

titi - i took soy this cycle. you can take it 1-5 (more eggs), 3-7 (the mid range, more eggs, good quality), 5-9 (one egg, best quality.) i took 120mg my first time this cycle. the average start is between 80mg-120mg depending on what you feel comfortable with. 

whit - i have a regular cycle too, and according to all of my signs at this point, and ovacue, i should be ovulating CD15 which is 1-2 days earlier than the last two cycles. of course, it does work different for everyone. i was nervous at first, but i did a lot of research, and saw success with several women using soy with regular cycles. a lot more with success than with failure at least. i think you still have a good shot this cycle though, as sperm can live up to 7 days.

emilyjean - wish i could help you hun, but i'm no expert at this just yet. i know with the vaginal reading it is opposite of the oral reading to confirm ovulation. you need a vaginal low, followed by two vaginal highs to confirm ovulation.


----------



## Whitbit22

Well thats good to know then, thanks! I have always managed to get BD in before Ov.. but never the day of. This time I did! So I am really hoping that there is no next cycle for me.. but if there is I will defo pick up some soy. I cant wait till the weekend either.. I dont know why, I dont do anything anyway! haha


----------



## nevertogether

it's supposed to say soy DOESN'T work for everyone not DOES, lol. i'm sure you figured that out. have my fingers crossed for your girly and lots of :dust: i'm just ready for my ovulation, LP, and nexy cycle and then DH, haha.


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> If what you are all saying is right, then maybe today is my O day afterall. It finally makes more sense that I got a pos opk yesterday on cd 15- the day ovacue said was my max fertility. Ok I feel a lot better now, thanks ladies!
> 
> I think if it doesnt happen this cycle..I might try soy also despite what I have heard about not supposed to take it if your cycle is normal. When they did Dh's SA, they said something about the volume being a tad low. We thought it was from his cup anxiety..and they didnt say anymore about it. So maybe it will help!

Just make sure you put your cm for today and the next few days other wise ff won't puck the right day for ovulation good luck I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Whitbit22

nevertogether said:


> it's supposed to say soy DOESN'T work for everyone not DOES, lol. i'm sure you figured that out. have my fingers crossed for your girly and lots of :dust: i'm just ready for my ovulation, LP, and nexy cycle and then DH, haha.

Im so excited for your next cycle!! :D



moochacha said:


> Whitbit22 said:
> 
> 
> If what you are all saying is right, then maybe today is my O day afterall. It finally makes more sense that I got a pos opk yesterday on cd 15- the day ovacue said was my max fertility. Ok I feel a lot better now, thanks ladies!
> 
> I think if it doesnt happen this cycle..I might try soy also despite what I have heard about not supposed to take it if your cycle is normal. When they did Dh's SA, they said something about the volume being a tad low. We thought it was from his cup anxiety..and they didnt say anymore about it. So maybe it will help!
> 
> Just make sure you put your cm for today and the next few days other wise ff won't puck the right day for ovulation good luck I've got everything crossed for you!Click to expand...

I have no clue what my cm is! Probably creamy as usual, even epo hasnt helped. I dont know though because Ive had a softcup in all day with :spermy:


----------



## moochacha

Hehe!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hows the new Ovacue coming Moo? :)


----------



## moochacha

It's good its working perfectly but I started on CD 8 so I'm not really hopeful that it will work well this cycle but at least I'm getting in some practice  I'm pretty sure I've missed my peak thingy.


----------



## Titi

Good morning,

Thanks girls for all the tips on soy-I just checked the bottle and I've been taking 2 38mg pills so 76mg a day-which I guess is a little low. Maybe add a pill today and next few days and stop on day 6. More eggys we want twins!!!!!
I have been afraid to take it before b/c my cycle is sooooooo regular. But having a regular cycle sure hasn't helped me get a baby in 18 cycles so what can it hurt??

Arein-I just saw your post from yesterday about why I put crosshairs in at cd11. It was b/c it was the only day I got 3 consecutive temp rises from and also to equal my normal 14 day luteal cycle. Plus I had a feeling I'd already ov'd that evening when I noticed my bbs were sore going to bed. What do you think?
Glad you got the vg sensor-I think we all should have them as it seems like one of the most important features. BTW-I have read in a lot of different places that each women experiences ov pain differently and you can get before, after or during ov.

Which reminds me, EmilyJean-I have also read it is possible to get fertile patches of cm after ov (I never have though)........but of course I'd recommend to keep on BD just in case!!!! I dunno what to make of your readings yet.

Oh and here are mine:

Cd2 91
cd3 78
cd4 122



Hey I was wondering-you are not supposed to put anything in your mouth before you take reading but I've been temping first b/c you are also not supposed to do anything else/move around, etc. before you temp! For those tempers-what do you do first. You girls should see me juggling around all my fertility equipment at 4:55 each morning other the covers-with my beeping thermometer and ovacue light and alarm going off-bless my dh!


----------



## Titi

PS-ok Whit I found your chart. I must have missed it in with all that other stuff!

It defo looks like you will prob. ov today!!!!

Hey girls-when you "confirm" ov. through either your chart, opks, hunch-whatever secondary method you are using can you post on here along with what day Ovacue said you were going to OV?

I wanted to double check Whit what your predicted fertility was but now I'm short of time and aren't able to go flipping back through all the threads.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-I don't think you should have cut 12 off but I'm not 100% sure. It's your six lowest temps from your rise and that would count as a low temp before your rise, right? I'm having trouble getting charts today, it won't let me click on the links. I had trouble last night too.


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Titi-I don't think you should have cut 12 off but I'm not 100% sure. It's your six lowest temps from your rise and that would count as a low temp before your rise, right? I'm having trouble getting charts today, it won't let me click on the links. I had trouble last night too.

Hi Aerin-
You are counting the wrong way for the ov rise. You are counting back from ov.

AFTER the dip, you need three consecutive rises to confirm ov. As you can see on cd 11 it was a flat temp after a dip and then rose 3 times before dipping down again (which is common for me after ov) on cd15.

See, I didn't think I OV'd on 12 b/c it only rose TWO days before the cd15 dip. Also that coincided with when I got sore bbs......I dunno-what do you other girls think? It is my 04/28 chart. Thanks


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-No, what I meant was 7-12 are all lower than 13. The rule is that you have ovulated when your temperature rises 0.2-0.4 degrees higher than any temperature from the previous 6 days, and it stays elevated for at least 3 consecutive days. (Three over six method). Luteal temperatures range from 97.7 up, generally. Your CD13 temp is almost at 97.7. 7-12 are low(your previous 6 days) and 13 rises. Your temp from 11-12 goes up just over 0.1 degree but your 12-13 temp goes up about 0.3 degrees. Your cd15 dip is a fall-back rise, this is common 2-3 days after O-sometimes you'll dip for 2 DPO and 3 DPO. It coinsides with the normal estrogen fluctuation-you get a surge of estrogen after you O and although I can't remember it has something to do with your corpeus luteum.


----------



## AreIn83

I know you guys told me not to buy psychic readings and I haven't bought anymore since but I just got my last one (already paid for like a month ago!!!) and it's super strange. All three of my readings predict conception in July 2011, all three predict a boy and two of the three predict another girl when the boy is 2 (the other didn't give any dates for anymore children). I thought it was cool all three were the same, scam or not.


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls! 

wow, all that math and stuff just confused the heck out of me, lol! i wish i knew how to do all of that, like you two just did, but i can't. i temp and look at my chart, but for the most part it confuses me. :shrug: 

today i'm the same, 5 bars, fertile

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230
CD7 - 234
CD8 - 251
CD9 - 231
CD10 - 228 V - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 V - 282

okay, it is confusing me now too. lol. i haven't gotten a positive OPK yet, but i have got near positive ones. my temp does have a dip, but no ovulation confirmed. my cervix is low and soft and my CM still creamy. 

when i calculated fertility this morning i had 5 bars and it said max fertility CD14 to 14
did my vaginal reading tonight and it changed to 5 bars and said ovulation confirmed max fertility CD12-14

i assume CD11 is my vaginal low, which is confirming O right? and if that's the case i should O CD12-14. am i understanding this right? OR is the ovulation confirmed saying i've ovulated already? wow. confused! hope one of you knows!


----------



## Whitbit22

Head is spinning!! Wow.. lol

I got my crosshairs today.. I dont agree that I Ovd on cd 14 at all! Ovacue and OPK says cd 16. Oh well. 

Im feeling for you Never--so sick of being confused!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping it means O CD12-14 lol because O'ing on CD11 or 12 is pretty freaking crazy to me.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea seriously.. maybe its the soy though?


----------



## nevertogether

true - but i assumed the soy would jump it to like CD13 or 14 considering i usually O on CD16-17, but my body responds pretty well to most things so you could be right whit :) just won't use it next cycle, because if i do that i will O when i can't see DH and that's no good!


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> hey girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i assume CD11 is my vaginal low, which is confirming O right? and if that's the case i should O CD12-14. am i understanding this right? OR is the ovulation confirmed saying i've ovulated already? wow. confused! hope one of you knows!

Uh uh-vaginal low means you will ov in 1-2 days-the SPIKE after the vag low indicates switch to progesterone dominant.


----------



## Titi

Wow Whit I am surprised you got ch too. Hmmmm


Arein-thanks for responding about my ov day. I printed out what you wrote and am going to check it against my chart in the morning. I seemed to have forgotten the 3 over 6 rule from my charting course! 

Beat-as usual. At least AF is almost gone so I can start my vag sensor tomorrow-yeay!


----------



## AreIn83

I want my vag sensor so I can obsess about something else!!!!! I have no idea when it will be here but it's too late to use it for this cycle and i still have 2 weeks before AF gets here. 
I'm just soaking in everyone else's questions so I'll know WTF is going on when I get it.


----------



## AreIn83

Whit-it's strange that your temps went from even to big, erratic jumps. Does it usually do that?


----------



## Whitbit22

No.. You can see from last cycle when I first started. They gradually fell as progesterone production dropped like normal. It's really odd I dont get it.


----------



## nevertogether

Titi - Thanks for the help! So if I got my vaginal low CD11, i should ovulate CD12 (yesterday) or CD13 (today). I haven't got a positive OPK yet, but I feel like the dip in my temperature CD11 means I'm going to O yesterday or day. Last cycle I got my temp dip two days before O. Still says 5 bars fertility and Max Fertility CD12-14. 

My readings as of today:

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230
CD7 - 234
CD8 - 251
CD9 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282
CD13 - 191


----------



## nevertogether

Oh and I might get to see DH 4June - 6June depending on if his command lets him out of lockdown. I won't be ovulating then, but I will get to see him so I don't care! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Titi

Never-
When you opk are you holding pee for 4 hours and doing them in the afternoon? It's not always necessary for some people to do this but for others they really need to, to pick up the surge.

I bet you are so excited to see hubby!!! If you get pg will they fix it so that you two will get to be together perm.?

Arein-I looked at my chart from last month & see what you mean. I guess I'd forgotten all about the six previous temp thing and have always just counted 3 up from rise. Weird though, b/c I honestly was positive I'd ov'd by cd11 pm-by the feelings in my body-and then thought for sure when I got AF 14 days later that confirmed it. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91
cd3 78
cd4 122
cd5 148


----------



## AreIn83

titi-I O on different days-mostly 16 or 17 but sometimes 18-20. Temping really opened my eyes to this, I really got a good hold on my cycle by temping. 

Never-YAY! I hope you do get to see him, that's like a week away!!!!

whit-Temps can be affected by a lot though just like OPKs. Room temperature, if you take it as soon as you open your eyes, hours of sleep. I always rolled around in bed awake before remembering, it was like that 3 minutes of grogginess right before you're fully awake but I think that made mine so erratic. If the room was cooler, the thermometer would be cold and that would affect my reading. If I had been sleeping right next to DH or on the opposite side of the bed, that affected my reading. Temping is hard!


----------



## AreIn83

titi-I O on different days-mostly 16 or 17 but sometimes 18-20. Temping really opened my eyes to this, I really got a good hold on my cycle by temping. 

Never-YAY! I hope you do get to see him, that's like a week away!!!!

whit-Temps can be affected by a lot though just like OPKs. Room temperature, if you take it as soon as you open your eyes, hours of sleep. I always rolled around in bed awake before remembering, it was like that 3 minutes of grogginess right before you're fully awake but I think that made mine so erratic. If the room was cooler, the thermometer would be cold and that would affect my reading. If I had been sleeping right next to DH or on the opposite side of the bed, that affected my reading. Temping is hard!


----------



## nevertogether

titi & whit thank you for the wishes. 

titi - yes, i take one in the AM and one in the PM. i'm thinking maybe i just had a short surge this cycle and missed it or didn't test early enough. i was kind of surprised to ovulate this early this cycle, so i could have easily missed it. CM is still creamy though and cervix low & soft. ovacue still says 5 bars fertility, max fertility CD12-14. "ovulation confirmed." temp went down to 97.5 today from 97.7 and my dip on CD11 97.1 also got a pretty low vaginal reading tonight.

CD2 - 195
CD3 - 205
CD4 - 223
CD5 - 205
CD6 - 230
CD7 - 234
CD8 - 251
CD9 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282
CD13 - 191 v - 105


----------



## AreIn83

Never- So then you O'd yesterday?


----------



## nevertogether

i really don't know arein. FF hasn't confirmed O and i haven't had EWCM or a positive OPK. just had a temp dip and what ovacue is telling me. i think it's possible i could have got a pos OPK CD11, but i was using one of the lines ones and i stink at deciding if their pos or negative :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

FF won't confirm until three days of sustained high temps. Maybe you should e-mail Lynn at OvaCue and ask her? It's only 3 pm here so someone may be able to answer before you go to bed.


----------



## nevertogether

well, my third high temp would be tomorrow, if after the dip, and even if i put a third high one in to test..it doesn't confirm o. i wish the ovacue would say you O'ed on this day, not "ovulation confirmed." lol. that's lame! haha. i will see if i can get a hold of lynn hun.


----------



## AreIn83

But really, I guess it doesn't matter when it happens. If DH were with you, you would have just BD'd yourself into a frenzy and you would have gotten the "ovulation confirmed" and been ok.


----------



## nevertogether

true, but since DH and i's visit this next cycle is pretty much timed, and we want it to be during my fertile window..it's important for me to calculate when O is this cycle so i have an idea of when it will be next cycle. we won't have ample days to :sex: next cycle.


----------



## AreIn83

How long will you be together in total? For the entire month?


----------



## nevertogether

i wish! i might get to seem him one day of next weekend. i took 7 days leave 23-30 of june to see him and we have a four day weekend 18-21 of june. i am available to see him all month, but since he is on deployment orders and in training he is only allowed to see me when his command releases him to do so. which means, nothing is confirmed. that's the army for you. :shrug: all i can do is be available to see him, which is why i took leave too.


----------



## AreIn83

That's too bad, I was going to suggest a full out all month BD-or at least every other day to cover all of your bases!


----------



## nevertogether

yup, guess we will just have to go with the flow and :sex: when we can. don't want to waste my time with him worrying if i'm ovulating or not. i don't get enough time with him to do that. he really wants me to be ovulating when i'm with him though, haha. he said he will it happen, he doesn't care how. well, it's my bed time girl. nice talking to you! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

I had the weirdest dream about you last night Never-- i know crazy right? We wereat boot camp! Had a nutty drill sargeant! Lol


----------



## AreIn83

Night Never, don't worry, everything will work out as it supposed to.


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> titi & whit thank you for the wishes.
> 
> titi - yes, i take one in the AM and one in the PM. i'm thinking maybe i just had a short surge this cycle and missed it or didn't test early enough. i was kind of surprised to ovulate this early this cycle, so i could have easily missed it. CM is still creamy though and cervix low & soft. ovacue still says 5 bars fertility, max fertility CD12-14. "ovulation confirmed." temp went down to 97.5 today from 97.7 and my dip on CD11 97.1 also got a pretty low vaginal reading tonight.
> 
> CD2 - 195
> CD3 - 205
> CD4 - 223
> CD5 - 205
> CD6 - 230
> CD7 - 234
> CD8 - 251
> CD9 - 231
> CD10 - 228	v - 261
> CD11 - 243 V - 187
> CD12 - 248 v - 282
> CD13 - 191 v - 105

Never, I'd say based on that v reading you are going to ov cd 14 or 15. That is right in line with your cue peak too.


----------



## Titi

xxxOralxxxxxxVG
Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118


----------



## Titi

ARein-where are your numbers? : )


----------



## AreIn83

Uhm, here are the last 10
8-152
9-146
10-144
11-126
12-129
13-137
14-120
15-149
16-152
17-164
18-133
19-146


----------



## AreIn83

That 164 on 17 is the highest reading and it corresponds to my O pain. Lynn said that high readings and O haven't been studied but I had a higher than usual reading with O last cycle too. I had the sharp, definite O pain late on cd16 then got that high the morning of 17.


----------



## emilyjean

I'm thinking this ovacue thing isn't working for me. I mean, it works, but it's definitely not what I wanted. 

CD2 o= 162 v=n/a
CD3 o= 153 v=n/a clomid
CD4 o= 132 v=n/a 
CD5 o= 117 v=n/a
CD6 o= 158 v=137
CD7 o= 204 v=212 end clomid
CD8 o= 145 v=211
CD9 o= 99 v=156
CD10 o= 133 v=174 High Fertility on the monitor
CD11 o= 135 v=303 peak? ovulation confirmed?
CD12 o= 139 v=207 high fertility
CD13 o= 147 v=245 
CD14 o= 140 v=192
CD15 o= 122 v=181
CD16 o= 131 v=156 EWCM on this day, I never get EWCM.
CD17 o= 122 v=215
CD18 o= 171 v=245 POSITIVE OPKS!!

I had a semi-peak on CD14, which I guess would put me o'ing around the time the OPK's are telling me. I also had a vaginal low on CD16, which meant I should be o'ing a few days later, which makes sense too. The peak on CD14 was so small it's hardly a peak, but it has to be one. Lynn e-mailed me back with the information on secondary fertility, which doesn't help me at all! Because that only happens 3-5 days later, and I've passed that for sure.


----------



## moochacha

Sorry I've been MIA girls just sooooo sick with this flu. 

I got high on the ovacue this morning here are my numbers:

CD8 93 V 241
CD9 95 V 346
CD10 109 V240
CD11 82 V139
CD12 78 V N/A = HIGH no CM :(

With these readings this puts my ovulation on CD 15 which is two days earlier from when I normally ovulate but I did start taking Clomid a day earlier so it could bring my O day earlier I guess. I'm just soooo use to ovulating on CD 17 - 18 I'm scared to waste all our energy and :spermy: by BD'ing everyday from today just to ovulate a couple of days later :(


----------



## AreIn83

Moochacha and Emily-Do you guys think that you're having trouble with your vag readings because of the Clomid? I was on Femara but not Clomid, I've heard it can dry up your cm?


----------



## emilyjean

That is definitely possible Arein, since I rarely have CM. I guess that's wrong, I usually have watery CM, but I use pre-seed. My vaginal reading did go up the day that I had the EWCM.

I wish they had given me fermara instead of clomid, the clomid makes me crazy!


----------



## nevertogether

emilyjean - your peak is on CD13, not CD14. the two following readings have to be 10% less then the cue peak to confirm it is your peak. so 140 (CD14) & 122 (CD15) are 10% less than 147 (CD13) so that is your peak and you should ovulate 5-7 days afterward. CD16 is your vaginal low, which is confirming you will ovulate the day after. (CD17.) not sure why you would be getting positive OPK's though, you might just have a long surge this cycle. my positive OPK's lasted three days last cycle, but it was so short this cycle that i missed it! the 5-7 days isn't always right, because my peak was CD8, but i ovulated CD12, just 4 days. so could be the same for you. :hugs:

moo - ovacue is only making an assumption based on the readings it gave you, so you can't really be very very accurate without the readings you missed. :shrug:

arein - i talked to lynn. i was getting max fertility CD14 of 14 at first on ovacue. she told me that when my message changed to max fertility12-14 and ovulation confirmed, that means i ovulated that day. so i ovulated on CD12. the reason it says 12-14 is because it is providing me a range from when i ovulated to when the ovacue first predicted i ovulated. cd11 i got a pretty close to positive OPK, could have been a positive, because like i said i can't read those lines! i was saving my cb digis, because i didn't think i would o this early.. dang, should have used those, haha. my temp dip is CD11 and when i put in a positive OPK on CD11 fertility friend predicts my o between CD11-13.

all makes sense now :)


----------



## moochacha

Clomid changes my CM as well but I'm not normally this dry lol hopefully I can get my hands on some preseed this weekend.

Never - I'm still hopeful that the Ovacue is going to work for me this cycle technically I started on CD 7 because my period came so late at night and I didn't want to stuff around with me LP with charting I just marked it the day I got spotting. If that makes sense. hehe

I don't think I would have got a peak before CD 7 because I normally Ovulate later I did talk about this with the one of the ladies on the support team I don't think her name was lynn though. Then I spoke with Phil who I think might be the owner or manager of the company as he was calling to send his apologies about the mix up with my replacement Ovacue they both said that I can start using the Ovacue because it was still early in my cycle and because I ovulate later I am more likely to have my peak later.

So given all that I think my peak day might actually be CD10?


----------



## moochacha

your chart is looking good hun!!! but I wonder why Ovavue doesn't really correspond with our charts? It's kinda freaking me out actually.


----------



## nevertogether

moo - it's corresponding with mine so far, but FF just hasn't confirmed my o date. it tells me o between CD11-13, but hasn't confirmed yet, needs more temps i assume. i think since i usually o later, it's waiting for even more temps to confirm it, just in case. did you get the vaginal sensor to confirm ovulation?


----------



## nevertogether

i played around with FF, if i get 4 more high temps, it will confirm my O for CD11. which is the day of my vaginal low. i read somewhere on ovacue that your vaginal low is the day before ovulation, so i figured CD12 was it and so did lynn. so i'm confused as to what day it was now :shrug: i guess since my LP is 14 days, i will know when i get AF


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> moo - it's corresponding with mine so far, but FF just hasn't confirmed my o date. it tells me o between CD11-13, but hasn't confirmed yet, needs more temps i assume. i think since i usually o later, it's waiting for even more temps to confirm it, just in case. did you get the vaginal sensor to confirm ovulation?

Yeah I was looking at your chart before and I noticed that your ovulation low (dip) was CD 11 which means FF will automatically choose ovulation for CD 11 I guess its all in the timing anyway because you normally ovulate in the morning so maybe its just a matter of hours.


----------



## nevertogether

i was confused, because last cycle, i had a dip two days before O. i think since i had the dip that day and the pos OPK, it's choosing CD11 for my o date. i'm pretty confident it was CD12 though. we will see!


----------



## moochacha

But then again if you got a raise on CD 13 higher than CD 12 FF might have picked CD 12 for ovulation. It just looking purely at your chart I would say that you ovulated on CD 11 hehe omg its soooooooo confusing.


----------



## nevertogether

it really is! i didn't think soy would make me o this early, lol. so i think my experiment might have blown up in my face. i was hoping for CD14, i usually o CD16-17 and i got CD11. that puts me ovulating next cycle before i even take leave in june. dang it! hopefully i will see DH on my four day, but if not, i won't have a shot next month. hmm..


----------



## moochacha

awww hun I really feel for you :hugs: hopefully everything is going to be perfect next month :dust: :dust: :dust: we will all will it to happen hehe


----------



## nevertogether

haha thanks moo :hugs: if it doesn't, it will stink, but what can i do. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> That 164 on 17 is the highest reading and it corresponds to my O pain. Lynn said that high readings and O haven't been studied but I had a higher than usual reading with O last cycle too. I had the sharp, definite O pain late on cd16 then got that high the morning of 17.

That's interesting-we will all have to check our charts and see if we notice a trend!


----------



## Titi

emilyjean said:


> I'm thinking this ovacue thing isn't working for me. I mean, it works, but it's definitely not what I wanted.
> 
> CD2 o= 162 v=n/a
> CD3 o= 153 v=n/a clomid
> CD4 o= 132 v=n/a
> CD5 o= 117 v=n/a
> CD6 o= 158 v=137
> CD7 o= 204 v=212 end clomid
> CD8 o= 145 v=211
> CD9 o= 99 v=156
> CD10 o= 133 v=174 High Fertility on the monitor
> CD11 o= 135 v=303 peak? ovulation confirmed?
> CD12 o= 139 v=207 high fertility
> CD13 o= 147 v=245
> CD14 o= 140 v=192
> CD15 o= 122 v=181
> CD16 o= 131 v=156 EWCM on this day, I never get EWCM.
> CD17 o= 122 v=215
> CD18 o= 171 v=245 POSITIVE OPKS!!
> 
> I had a semi-peak on CD14, which I guess would put me o'ing around the time the OPK's are telling me. I also had a vaginal low on CD16, which meant I should be o'ing a few days later, which makes sense too. The peak on CD14 was so small it's hardly a peak, but it has to be one. Lynn e-mailed me back with the information on secondary fertility, which doesn't help me at all! Because that only happens 3-5 days later, and I've passed that for sure.

Emily-cd14 doesn't seem to be a cue peak based on it not really being that high a number-but who knows??? Your readings don't seem to make any sense with anything else. It's not possible to release two eggs that far apart?


----------



## Titi

moochacha said:


> Sorry I've been MIA girls just sooooo sick with this flu.
> 
> I got high on the ovacue this morning here are my numbers:
> 
> CD8 93 V 241
> CD9 95 V 346
> CD10 109 V240
> CD11 82 V139
> CD12 78 V N/A = HIGH no CM :(
> 
> With these readings this puts my ovulation on CD 15 which is two days earlier from when I normally ovulate but I did start taking Clomid a day earlier so it could bring my O day earlier I guess. I'm just soooo use to ovulating on CD 17 - 18 I'm scared to waste all our energy and :spermy: by BD'ing everyday from today just to ovulate a couple of days later :(

Moocha-you are actually supposedly supposed to ovulate 5-7 days after cue peak so it looks right now for you.


----------



## Titi

xxxOralxxxxxxVG
Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91

Wow looks like cd5 might be my cue peak! That would put me in to OV cd10-12 which seems right since I think I Ov'd last cycle on cd11 (although Arein thinks cd13 so we'll see)

Never-I am doing soy this cycle also cd2-6. I started on 75mg but upped to 150 the last few days. It doesn't seem like (so far) it is changing when I OV-but I AM spotting longer this cycle. Usually AF is all gone by cd4......Yesterday I thought it was but then noticed Lots of Pink CM and then today when I checked cm...brown cm : ( I can't remember if you had this happen too?

Sorry about the soy messing up your cycle for DH. Maybe you could try EPO which I have heard extends ov-or you might leave well enough alone-yikes.


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - it's not too big of a goof up. soy will actually put me ovulating on my four date weekend of next month. dh is supposed to be in landstuhl (about 45 minutes from here) for some medical training there, as opposed to where he will be the end of the month in hohenfels (2 1/2 hours away), so we are hoping maybe he can pop down to mannheim during my fertile period at least one try. maybe more, who knows. i'll be off work and ready and available, haha. :rofl: i'm really not getting down about it too much, i mean, yeah i experimented and goofed up, but worrying about it really isn't going to change anything..so might as well go with the deck of cards i dealt myself. know what i mean? i took EPO this cycle, and stopped yesterday. really didn't notice too much effect, but will take it again next cycle too if it delays O. do you think it does? for some reason, nothing i take will delay O, lol. it still comes like clockwork.

as for the spotting and such, my heavy flow ended about CD2, then spotting there on out. i don't think that was the soy though as the spotting began before i even took it. i took 120mg, so i think the dosage you chose for you is a good one.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-I think it was cd12 last cycle and you don't have to O on the same day every month, either. If that were true the OPK people wouldn't have a business!!!


----------



## nevertogether

not sure if it's the EPO, but got a ton of EWCM today. of course, i've already ovulated according to ovacue...go figure. :)

EDIT: okay ladies, check this out! since i got the EWCM, i decided to take an OPK. i figured why not, if i have already O'ed then it's no biggy considering i have 4 cb digis left and a bunch of cheapie ones. so, i take the cb digi and get a smiley face on CD14! ovacue has confirmed ovulation, and lynn said probably CD12. it says max fertility CD12-14 and got my vaginal low on CD11, possibly confirming o for CD12. FF hasn't predicted o just yet. here we go.

CD10 - negative OPK (cheapie)
CD11 - AM (cheapie, looks almost positive), PM (cheapie, looks almost positive)
CD12 - AM (cheapie, negative), PM (cb digi, negative)
CD13 - AM (cheapie, negative), PM (cb digi, negative)
CD14 - AM (didn't take one, thought i have already ovulated), PM after a lot of EWCM (cb digi, positive)

wow. so emily, i think i'm having the same problem as you too. you are taking clomid and i tried soy, perhaps this is what is throwing our ovacue all off? because there is no way i could have a positive cb digi if i o'ed on CD12 like everything is saying.

what do you ladies think?? i'm a medical experiement?? hehe


----------



## AreIn83

Never-yes this is a way to have a positive OPK without O. Positive OPK does not equal O. Positive OPK equals surge of LH.


----------



## AreIn83

You can have multiple surges of LH during a cycle but only one surge can give you an egg. Everything I've read warns women against testing after you get your first positive OPK, you can get more than one positive OPK days apart for that reason.


----------



## nevertogether

arein - i've not gotten a positive OPK this cycle though. all i had told you before was that i got an ALMOST positive OPK on CD11, but it wasn't sure. i never use the line ones, just cb digi so it's hard for me to tell if they are positive or not. i think it's not a coincedence that i would get back pain, tons of EWCM, and a positive OPK on CD14. the day that ovacue said i was going to ovulate in the first place. i got 3 smileys 3 days in a row last cycle, so i know they can last a while. but this is my first positive OPK this cycle that i know for a fact is positive.


----------



## AreIn83

:D I dunno


----------



## nevertogether

my LP has been 14 days past two cycles so i guess i just have to wait for her to come to know when i ovulated, haha.


----------



## AreIn83

Buuuut your LP can be different lengths for different cycles, too


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, well. don't know what to do then. ovacue just says max fertility CD12-14 and that's it.


----------



## Titi

hmmm Never-I really want the Ovacue to be right, BUT it is really odd that you would have a first +opk and ewcm supposedly AFTER OV.

We may all become CBFM thread soon! LOL.

Anyway here is me tonight:

xxOralxxxxxxVG
Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76


----------



## nevertogether

looks like your ovacue is matching up with your body this cycle titi :hugs:

well, i'm pretty confident that o is today. my friend that knows a lot about charting looked at mine and said that if i did o on CD11/12, she would be very surprised. reason being, my temps after CD11/12 are not really post-ovulation temps. such as 97.5 two days in a row after i supposedly ovulated. 97.7 and above is what i need, and i only got that one day which is why FF didn't confirm the o. i got the EWCM today, the first cb digi +, and lower back pain. if i mess around with FF and put in three temps above 97.7 after today's temp then it confirms that i ovulated CD14. so will have to see if the next three days give me temps 97 and above to confirm. Ovacue wasn't really wrong, I mean it did predict between 12-14 :) and i haven't got 7 bars fertile on it yet, just 5 bars fertile this whole time. will have to wait and see what tomorrow brings :) 

i have noticed that i ovulate on my second day of the same temp, at least these last two cycles. :)


----------



## moochacha

Hey never I agree your chart isn't matching with the ovacue at all, I've been charting for 9 months and there's no way purely looking at your chart ff would give you crosshairs for cd11 maybe cd 12 but there's no real thermal shift in your chart after cd 12. I found it odd, it's freaking me out that the ovacue isn't matching up with peoples charts and most important bodies. I want the ovacue to be right!!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey moo - i will know more in a few days on if ovacue has been right. it will take a few more temps and my ovacue readings to tell. hopefully it's working for you! you are right about the thermal shift. i messed around with FF and put 97.7, 97.8, and 97.9 as my next three temps and it confirmed O on CD14. so just have to wait and see! my CM has been creamy up until today, but thought maybe i just wasn't reacting to the EPO well, but then today when i get a huge blob of it running down my leg (TMI, i know), i was like..WTH? and decided to do the OPK.


----------



## moochacha

See if going by charting again if you ovulated already cd 14 would have to a higher temp cd 11 would be called an ovulation dip cd 13 would be classed as a fall temp fall back after ovulation but cd 14 would have to be a super high temp for ff to confirm o on cd 11 a cant see any possible way or pattern for a cd 12 ovulation. I totally agree you're ovulating today or tomorrow!!!


----------



## moochacha

Haha that's a lot of ewcm!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

moo - what's a "fall temp fall back"? thanks a lot for your help hun!


----------



## moochacha

Ahhh typing from my phone.... Always produces typos lol sorry :(


----------



## moochacha

It's a bbt pattern when your temp rises after ovulation then falls back down it's called fallback :D


----------



## nevertogether

i just looked it up, not really confident that's what it was, because my temps should be above 97.7 by now (like you said), and i have the EWCM and pos OPK. we will see. it's my bedtime. thanks for the help hun, good night!


----------



## moochacha

Goodnight Hun :hugs:


----------



## emilyjean

Never- I definitely think we're having the same problem, though yours makes a little more sense than mine. Ovacue picked up on the 'secondary fertility' thing for you, your body geared up to ovulate, and then didn't, but tried again a few days later. I KNOW for a fact that I ovulated today, 12 days after my first cue peak. I could feel it. To be fair, ovacue did change it's prediction based on my super high vaginal reading today.

I wish it wasn't so confusing!


----------



## Whitbit22

I got my third high temp after O, making FF adjust and now it corresponds perfectly with Ovacue and Opk. Im really pleased as I just KNEW I Od on cd 16. I was totally lost!

Oh ps never- your chart on cd 11 looks a lil like mine did on cd 14.


----------



## moochacha

Nice whit!!! Nice looking chart also :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls! 

whit - i'm pretty confident my O was CD14. emilyjean made a good point though, our bodies geared up to O and ovacue caught it, but since it didn't, it confused the hell out of us! hope this isn't a regular occurrence, haha. 

moo - my temp was 97.7 this morning (seems like a regular temp for me, haha) so just need two more and FF will confirm O on CD14.

posting these anywho...got another v low on CD13
CD02 - 195
CD03 - 205
CD04 - 223
CD05 - 205
CD06 - 230
CD07 - 234
CD08 - 251
CD09 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282
CD13 - 191 v - 105
CD14 - 148 v - 146
CD15 - 213


----------



## Titi

hmmm I wonder if the soy or clomid made you "gear up"? dunno :shrug:

At least it is working perfectly for Whit! Yay!

Here are my latest readings. Surprise for me this morning. Reading shot up. I thought my cue peak was going to be cd5 but now I'm pretty sure it is today. That still puts me on track to ov cd12-14 which is right on. I did get "possibly" fertile as I suspected however EWCM has not shown yet. Oh and Never-I have to go HUNTING for EWCM-you must be FERTILE!!!!!! : )

xxOralxxxxxxVG
Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166


----------



## nevertogether

titi - i started taking evening primrose oil this cycle to try it out, and i guess the stuff works! i got a ton yesterday, but nothing today. that is one hell of a cue peak, wow. glad it's right on track for you now hun. how is your cycle panning out? i know you were having a problem with spotting. as for the soy/clomid, it's always possible. a good chart reader friend of mine said the temp dip could mean an assortment of things and could also just be a day i had a low temp. there are explanations for everything and an o dip isn't the only thing. we will see! :)


----------



## Lauren82

Hi everyone. I'm not too sure I am liking the OvaCue. I am on my first cycle of using it and also first cycle of the CBEFM. I read the information about secondary fertility and called the ovacue customer service but I am still sooo confused. If anyone knows what it's doing, please let me know. :dohh:

Okay, my cycles are usually 33-35 days. I am on day 17. The CBEFM has been giving me a low reading every day. Here are my OC readings. There is no way I O'd so early with my semi long cycles. Does this mean the OC should start giving me colored squares again?? 

cd 1: 80
cd 2: 120
cd 3: 163
cd 4: 188
cd 5: 108 336
cd 6: 101 264
cd 7: 147 264
cd 8: 190 207
cd 9: 223 219
cd 10: 144 255
cd 11: 147 174 high
cd 12: 113 278 high
cd 13: 116 154 high
cd 14: 104 282 highest OV confirmed
cd 15: 110 154 high
cd 16: 159 111 Possible
cd 17: 145 (no vag reading yet. monitor is back to not fertile)


----------



## nevertogether

Lauren, do you know when you usually ovulate or how long your LP is?


----------



## Lauren82

The last time I got pregnant I had a 10 day LP and my cycles were the same length. Unfortunately that ended in m/c.
I do not temp so I am not 100% sure. but O'ing on cd 14 of a 35 day cycle seems way early, right? mebbe. lol.


----------



## nevertogether

Lauren - If you ovulated on CD14 that would give you a 21 day LP, and I agree that is kind of long. However, LP's aren't always constant (as AreIn) told me, so maybe you are having a shorter cycle? OvaCue did the same for me. It told me I ovulated on CD12, but I didn't even get a positive OPK until CD14 and my temps say I ovulated CD14 as well. Your cue peak is CD9, and you are supposed to ovulate 5-7 days after that according to OvaCue. Which would predict CD14-16. CD16 is your vaginal low. I've read somewhere that you get not fertile on the actual day of O. Not sure why. :shrug: confusing to me too, hun.. Wish you were doing OPK's in conjunction, might make it a bit easier. That's what I did, and I caught OvaCue wasn't spot on.


----------



## Lauren82

Well, I don't know if it helps but I am using the CBEFM and it has been low since the day I started using it. It was still low today. 
I am not having EWCM. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

Do you ever get EWCM? I know that I don't. I was lucky this cycle that I took evening primrose oil to increase CM and I got tons of O day to help me predict.


----------



## Lauren82

I usually do get EWCM around what I have always believed to be O time. I don't get huge amounts but enough to notice a difference.

It seems as if many mamas are getting results from the OC that just don't match up to other fertility signs. Verrrry confusing. What I am wondering is if it's going to keep saying not fertile or if it will detect an O pattern again. I'm going to be freakin' amazed if I go on to have the textbook perfect 28 day cycle. LOL


----------



## nevertogether

I say to listen to your body first. If you don't feel you have ovulated, than go with that and continue :sex: like you have or haven't. I don't know anything about the CBFM to help. Whit, Moo, and AreIn are having much success with the OvaCue. EmilyJean and I are having a little bit of trouble, and Titi is too early in her cycle to tell just yet.


----------



## Lauren82

Here's to hoping we all catch the egg! 
I did a Google search and had found other discussions where people were having the same problem of appearing to O way early and then the OC giving a secondary fertility thing but it was usually just a couple days after the first supposed O day. My head is spinning.

Does anyone know if it's normal for the CBEFM to give a low every single day?


----------



## emilyjean

You're going to either have one more cue peak by CD18, or you're going to not have one at all. At this point, you're going to have to go by vaginal readings. Unfortunately with us long cycled women, we do get various times throughout our cycle that we will get a peak. So you're fine, I had the same thing. Wait til CB changes from low, then start looking for a vaginal low.

I have the classic, but from what I understand there's a slightly different color that shows when the ovacue picks up on secondary fertility, and you MIGHT get that to happen.


----------



## nevertogether

There is a CBFM thread on here, do you want me to find it for you? I'm sure those women definitely know. I think the secondary fertility is what happened to both EmilyJean and I. I O'ed just two days after OvaCue said that I did. I get my shot with DH next month!


----------



## nevertogether

Yay, someone else to help me help out Lauren :)


----------



## emilyjean

I wish it was more cut and dry for us like it is for the other girls!


----------



## nevertogether

I'm surprised mine was so difficult though EmilyJean, because my cycles are pretty regular. I ovulated CD16 in March, CD17 in April 30/31 day cycle. The only cycle this has been confusing is my first cycle of Soy. But, maybe I've had weird cycles this whole time and that's why I've never fallen pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## Lauren82

LOL yes! Thanks ladies. This is a pain in the rear for us longer cycle ladies. I did just read that CBEFM can most definitely jump from low to peak and it happens frequently. I'm curious to see if it will do that. 
I guess next cycle I will get some opks too. :wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

I think I've read that about the CBFM too Lauren, that is why I opted for the OvaCue because its supposed to give you 5-7 days advanced notice. Like EmilyJean said, us longer cycle girls have more than one Cue Peak. I'm curious now too if your CBFM is going to jump on you soon.


----------



## Lauren82

The lines on the test sticks for the CBEFM seem to be changing so hopefully I will get at least a high soon.

Okay, I did today's vaginal reading for the Ovacue and it gave me a purple square. :shrug: Does that mean I O'd today? Or will O tomorrow?


----------



## moochacha

Means ovulation confirmed.


----------



## nevertogether

:sigh: still no FF confirmed O. temp needed to be above 97.7 today, but was 97.5. ovacue has confirmed O between "Max Fertility 12-14" Changed today from yesterday's 5 bars Fertile to 3 bars Fertile. Never got 7 bars total. :shrug:

CD02 - 195
CD03 - 205
CD04 - 223
CD05 - 205
CD06 - 230
CD07 - 234
CD08 - 251
CD09 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282
CD13 - 191 v - 105
CD14 - 148 v - 146
CD15 - 213 v - 127
CD16 - 151


----------



## moochacha

Ahhh it's very confussing Hun :( let's see what the next few days bring temp wise.


----------



## nevertogether

hey moo - i'm hoping it's today with the temp drop to coverline. last night i was bloated and had a lot of cramp type feelings and today i have sore nipples which is pretty normal for me around o. plus the three days pos OPK. same thing happened last cycle and i ovulated the day of my third OPK. i'm going to take my last cb digi tomorrow morning and it should be negative like last cycle. how is your cycle going hun?


----------



## moochacha

Ooooh love your new profile pic what a hot couple!!! This cycle is going well I think I'm on que with the ovacue. We've been dtd everyday since I got my high, peak is tomorrow we'll contuine to dtd everyday until cd 18!! Totally going to need a break after that :p


----------



## moochacha

I think I just got my vaginal low woohoo I got a reading of 8 thought it must have been a mistake decided to do another reading and got 22. I saved the first reading of course. 

I got my vaginal low only 4 days after my cue peak? mmm anyway it all seems to be on que, I have ample of EWCM, CP is very very high soft and open the last two days. Not feeling any cramps though but I normally get them on the day of ovulation. Actually this whole cycle has been crampless which is wonderful because last cycle was my first cycle of Clomid and everyday I had mild to serve cramping.


----------



## nevertogether

thanks for the sweet picture comment moo :hug: 

what day do you usually O on? we really aren't too far from each other!


----------



## moochacha

I normally O on CD17 or 18 the last 7 cycles but I started taking Clomid two days earlier. I have loads of ewcm but I normally get it for days before ovulation anyway.

Just in case the ovacue is right DH and I started dtd everyday earlier than normal and we will continue till the CD 18 just in case it's not. lol 

According to the Ovacue and with the vaginal low I guess I'm going to either ovulate tomorrow or the next day :happydance: I hope this is our cycle but its really hard to have that hope ya know?? We've been trying sooo long I'm starting to think its never going to happen. So I don't get my hopes up too much lol I think I'm going to freak out the day I get a bfp. :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

moo - that is so great, seems like the ovacue is right on track with you. our cycles are pretty similiar. I ovulated CD16 on my march cycle, CD17, on my may cycle, and i'm set to O CD16 this may cycle. have my FX'ed for you hun. i know what you mean, DH and i were NTNP for two years before even giving it a full on try, and even then i never got a :bfp: i'm with you on the freaking out part! :rofl: that sure is a lot of :sex: i'm jealous!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping tonight's v reading is really low so i feel better about the ovacue. :sigh:


----------



## moochacha

:hugs: You're going to make a wonderful mummy!!! I can totally tell  On the :sex: department DH and I are normally very good at making it special each time but this cycle we have the flu and its been far from special haha though we still have our sense of humor so it's not like we're forcing the process which is good. Luckily for me DH is just as eager to have a baby as me. Last night DH came running in the bedroom with a sheet wrapped around him like a cape and said "Super Mani at your service willing and able" haha he's a clown.


----------



## moochacha

Yeah I'm thinking about getting a CBFM as well for next cycle just for a back up. It's expensive though to keep buying all the sticks etc. Especially getting them sent to Australia :sign: but oh well.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm hoping this is your last cycle and you don't need the CBFM! :) DH always says i will make a good mommy too. :hugs: wow, flu :sex: doesn't sound to exciting, but i'm sure it helps you get your mind off the sickness. hope i don't get the flu anytime soon! your DH sounds like a riot :rofl: oh men..they don't even have to try to do the cute things they do and they never quite understand why we think their antics are so cute. :shrug: DH wants a baby really bad as well. he likes to tell me "baby, can't wait for the BFP!" or "i can't wait to :sex: and put the soft cup in! OoooO" he thinks he has the BnB lingo down. haha.


----------



## moochacha

Hahaha that's cute!!! Yeah mine thinks he can speak bnb hahaha I doubt they would ever really know how to speak bnb  :rofl:

Don't worry hun with all that royal honey you wont get the flu. I got it because my son had it and we were sharing lolly pops and DH got it from kissing me too much lol told him to keep his hands off the goods so really it's his fault :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

oh well, you know how when men are sick it's 10 times worse than when women are sick. like they are on their death bed or something. DH had to pull a 12 hour guard shift last night and when he was ready for bed at 4am he was all dramatic. "baby, i'm soooooo tired. i just pulled a 12 hour guard shift." well, we have 24 hour guard shifts, and both the times i pulled mine he had NO sympathy. sheesh! :nope: 

i'm glad you just said that! i forgot to take my royal jelly this morning. moo the life saver!

mmm lollipops :rofl:


----------



## moochacha

hehehe yeah men are such slackers it's like they made them cute :haha:


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125*

*taken at 8am instead of 5am
Well-I have really messed up my ovacue again. When doing my readings this morning I noticed the date on my ovacue said 5/31. I don't know how I've missed that the last 8 days but I have. So I went into settings and changed the date. Now the date is right but the Ovacue says for today I'm on cd7. I didn't dare do anything else as I was afraid that I'd delete all my readings again or worse. I'm so glad I've been putting them down in here-I can at the worst, figure it manually or one day off, but am disgruntled by this!


----------



## Titi

moochacha said:


> I think I just got my vaginal low woohoo I got a reading of 8 thought it must have been a mistake decided to do another reading and got 22. I saved the first reading of course.
> 
> I got my vaginal low only 4 days after my cue peak? .

That sounds right on-b/c your cue peak means you will ov in 5-7 days, and your vaginal low means you will ov within 1-2 days!


----------



## nevertogether

oh no titi! :nope: you know, in the end, we end up doing it manually anyway


----------



## Titi

I know how am I such a dunce 2 cycles in a row? GEEZ!

Anyhow I love the new avatar too! I'd love to see one of you both in full gear together! : )


----------



## nevertogether

haha :runs off to try and find one:


----------



## nevertogether

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs256.ash1/18363_354974630832_597710832_5380405_6706543_n.jpg
only one i could find. it's the day we got married. as you can see i don't have a name tape, because DH ripped it off since my last name changed. haha. we don't have many, because we're rarely ever on active orders at the same time.


----------



## nevertogether

haha DH in basic training:
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs136.snc3/18363_354974640832_597710832_5380406_7770605_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs256.ash1/18363_354974670832_597710832_5380408_3732451_n.jpg


----------



## Titi

I love them!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!! : )


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - where in FL are you from? my sister lives in tampa and has for quite a while. she works at a bar on channelside dr. she's lived in st. pete, kenneth city. i don't even know what town anymore because she moves around so much. haha.


----------



## pink_bow

Never, you and your DH are so cute together, your babies will be adorable! xx


----------



## Titi

Hi Never,

I'm just two hours SW of Tampa, in Cape Coral.


----------



## nevertogether

where the heck is arein :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

still waiting to O, lol. :blush: yesterday, ovacue was 3 bars fertility, max fertility between CD12-14. today it is 5 bars fertility *again* with max fertility between CD12-16 so it has changed. 

CD02 - 195
CD03 - 205
CD04 - 223
CD05 - 205
CD06 - 230
CD07 - 234
CD08 - 251
CD09 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282
CD13 - 191 v - 105
CD14 - 148 v - 146
CD15 - 213 v - 127
CD16 - 151 v - 153


----------



## emilyjean

Never- I bet tomorrow will be your vaginal high. I LOVE the pictures!


----------



## nevertogether

i sure hope so emilyjean. my nipples are super sore today (TMI) which is usually an ovulation sign for me so i feel pretty confident that it's today. i also always O on my third day of positive OPK's and today was my third day. fingers crossed! how is your cycle going hun? ovacue working itself out?


----------



## emilyjean

Yep, it confirmed O, even though I already knew I would O the next day due to my OPK's. So it worked ok, it's just not as good as I thought it would be. I'm now 2dpo. I hate the TWW, lol.


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86


----------



## nevertogether

i'm thinking i ovulated yesterday. CB digi gave me a smiley face, but my other test the line wasn't even near being darker than the control line. possible CB is catching the back end of my surge? anyhow, temp shot up to 97.8 today, from 97.4, it's the highest temp i've got all cycle and i'm pretty confident. my nippies aren't sore anymore (TMI), which is a good sign as well. 

CD02 - 195
CD03 - 205
CD04 - 223
CD05 - 205
CD06 - 230
CD07 - 234
CD08 - 251
CD09 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282
CD13 - 191 v - 105
CD14 - 148 v - 146
CD15 - 213 v - 127
CD16 - 151 v - 153
CD17 - 222


----------



## moochacha

Yay congrats on O! I really love those pictures as well.
Emily congrats on O as well :dust:
titi that's really annoying hopefully this will be the cycle for and you won't have to worry about the ovacue anymore!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks moo - would you trust by looking at my chart that i did yesterday? ugh. i just want to knowwwww.


----------



## moochacha

Ahhhh sorry about the typos typing on iPhones really sucks :(


----------



## moochacha

I would say you O yesterday!!! Ff will defo give you crosshairs if temps stay that high.


----------



## moochacha

My vaginal reading went from 8 to 306 so it's confirmed today for ovulation. Not sure if I feel like I've ovulated but who knows!! I have a temp dip so it could very well be today.


----------



## Titi

Hi Never-looks like you possibly ov yesterday...I would be excited to see if you have a super high vag spike today. Still-does that put you EIGHT days after cue peak for ov? Interesting.

Will you girls with the older cues help watch my ov? I have to do this manually now since my ovacue is all screwed up. I am pretty sure my cue peak was cd 7 which puts me on track to ov between 12-14 right? But how do I know what my PEAK fertility day is?

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81

*taken 3 hours later than normal.


----------



## moochacha

Titi - I think Cd 7 is your cue peak? 


What do you think ladies? Do you think I ovulated today?

*cd*08 93 * v*241
*cd*09 95 * v*346
*cd*10 109 * v*240
*cd*11 82 * v*139
*cd*12 78 * v*152 - Peak
*cd*13 85 * v*131 - Peak
*cd*14 74 * v* 8 - Peak 
*cd*15 80 * v*306 - Highest Peak all bars and ovulation confirmed.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - 

moo - i would feel safe to say that you did ovulate today. can't wait for tomorrow temperature to help us out in confirming!

titi - yes, 8 days after my cue peak. didn't even think about that. it changed on my monitor to max fertility 12-16 from 12-14 so i guess the ovacue caught it was wrong. as for choosing the max fertility day, i have no clue how it does that. i just look at what it says. possibly one of the other ladies can help.


----------



## Titi

Is that a Boxer Never? We have a 7 year old male Boxer.


----------



## moochacha

Thanks never :flower:

what a cutie pie loving the profile pic!!! 

Titi love your new profile pic as well!!


----------



## moochacha

Does that mean we can stop dtd woohoooo finally!!!! Might just give it one more go for good luck then take a break lol pheew thought it would never end :p


----------



## nevertogether

moo - if you aren't confident that you ovulated, i would definitely :sex: one or two more times for "insurance." just a thought!

titi - oh you do? that's awesome! my old boxer passed away a year ago at 9. i adore the breed. i got denver, he is almost 5, here in germany. the family's dad was deployed and the mom had a newborn so she didn't have time for him. he was a great addition to the family and keeps me company with DH gone. i love your profile picture! my husband and i are going to be in FL sept/oct of this year. hopefully we both have bumps! :)


----------



## emilyjean

Never- it would make sense if you did O yesterday, you had a second peak on CD12. The only problem I see is that the vaginal reading isn't higher, but that could come today. Jeez woman, you get the longest LH surges EVER!!


----------



## nevertogether

LOL emily. i didn't even noticed i got another peak CD12. good eye! yes, i know. it's kind of a good thing though. it's like i get an advanced notice on o coming with OPK's. i always O on my third day of positives.


----------



## zeezee

Been too long ladies! How is everyone going? How are the ovacues working out?? Everyone happy? Mad? Skeptical?

I am all confused with my body - I posted this in a couple of other places too, but I loves me my ovacue gals, so thought I'd post it here as well 

Fighting the urge to POAS too early, on Friday (at 8dpo) I pee'd on an OPK, and nothing, not even a faint line. In keeping with my POAS addiction, I pee'd on 2 OPKs on Sunday (10dpo) - the one at 12pm was a faint line, then I did it again at 5pm, and it was a little darker. I then pee'd on an OPK first thing this morning and it was darker still - almost 2/3 color of the control line. So of course I pee'd on a FR preggo test - negative - booooo.

I have no idea what this means, my boobs are bigger and "fluffy" (all soft and stuff), so maybe my cycle is totally out of whack and I am ovulating at cd24 or something, but I doubt it - so SOMETHING is going on! AGHHHH! 

Any thoughts???


----------



## jmikolin

Hello Ladies,
This is my 3rd month using the ovacue and I am a little confused. I have a normal 30 day cycle and am currently on cd 37. Seven days late for my period and now getting a high fertility reading on my monitor, just out of the blue. I ovulated on CD 14 this month and now with a late period and another high fertility reading out of no where I am hoping that it could be a good thing.

I will post my readings

Apr 22 
cd1-75
cd2-77
cd3-84
cd4-60
cd5-75
cd6-59
cd7-51
cd8-64
cd9-77
cd10-91
cd11-61
vd12-71 hihg fertility
cd13-74 high fertility
cd14-77 high fertility
cd15-65 peak fertility ov
cd16-69 high fertility
cd17-56
cd18-55
cd19-75
cd20-39
cd21-85
cd22-61
cd23-88
cd24-67
cd25-72
cd26-70
cd27-64
cd28-75
cd29-79
cd30-na
cd31-66
cd32-56
cd33-64 took Hpt (-)
cd34-67
cd35-53
cd36-58
cd37-66 high fertility


So I am sorry for so much information but has this ever happened to anyone?
Any insight is much appreciated.


----------



## nevertogether

zeezee - you think it's possible you geared up to ovulate earlier in your cycle, but didn't. so your body is gearing up to ovulate again?


----------



## nevertogether

still no V spike girls. so confused! i e-mailed Lynn to ask more questions. it makes me nervous that maybe ovacue is catching something that my body isn't doing correctly and that's why DH and i have never fell pregnant. :shrug: could just be over analyzing, but..

CD02 - 195
CD03 - 205
CD04 - 223
CD05 - 205
CD06 - 230
CD07 - 234
CD08 - 251 
CD09 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282
CD13 - 191 v - 105
CD14 - 148 v - 146
CD15 - 213 v - 127
CD16 - 151 v - 153
CD17 - 222 v - 144


----------



## moochacha

Ahhhh I don't think I ovulated yesterday :( I got another temp dip!!! 

Zeezee sounds promising hun!!

Never it could just be the ovacue I'm starting to have doubts in this little machine. What's lynn's email address?


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> zeezee - you think it's possible you geared up to ovulate earlier in your cycle, but didn't. so your body is gearing up to ovulate again?

Thanks for responding sweetheart. I don't think so, not really much CM. But I guess you never know, this is my first full cycle after a m/c, so maybe? Lots of lower abdo cramping too - maybe its AF BOOOOOOO


----------



## zeezee

moochacha said:


> Ahhhh I don't think I ovulated yesterday :( I got another temp dip!!!
> 
> Zeezee sounds promising hun!!
> 
> Never it could just be the ovacue I'm starting to have doubts in this little machine. What's lynn's email address?

I hope so moochacha!!!

And I agree about the ovacue - but given I didn't use it properly this month will reserve judgment


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never do you think that excitement can have the same effect as stress? I am thinking your excitement is triggering the same reaction that stress does and is causing your readings/body to react accordingly. I also would not discount a visit to the doctor to make certain, I am thinking of another quick visit myself.


----------



## Whitbit22

Oo Moo looks like you are Oing today possibly! Fxed :D


----------



## moochacha

Whitbit22 said:


> Oo Moo looks like you are Oing today possibly! Fxed :D

Hey thank you gorgeous lady!! I really hope so with the amount of :sex: I've been having I really can't be bothered with anymore. :dohh:

I've got everything crossed for you this cycle.


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81 91
cd10 96 PEAK fertility identified as 6/5 cd 14.


----------



## Titi

Good morning!

Moocha-I'd defo say you ovulated cd14-or cd15. Yay!

ZeeZee-I dunno hun : ( One cycle I had a super dark opk the day before my af which convinced me I was pg b/c I knew a few girls who got them before BFPs...so it could be a great sign or it could be nothing, like it was for me. Now Jmikolin-I don't know what is going on with you either-have you done another test since your last -? Do you have any history of v. long irratic cycles?

Never-I'm so sorry about losing your boxer. That must have been so hard. Our boxer, who turned 7 in Feb., is our oldest dog and the first one DH and I have had together. We got him when he was just a baby the FIRST day we moved into our first house together. We just found out this year he has congenital kidney disease and he is on a special diet. Its rough-he seems pretty healthy and they said he could go years-or just months-never know : (

I'm glad you have Denver to keep you company!!! Where are you going when you come to FL? Tampa? I hope we have bumps then too!!!!


----------



## moochacha

Hey that's great!!!!!! Titi!!


----------



## Titi

moochacha said:


> Hey that's great!!!!!! Titi!!

yeah.... bumchickabowbow......... :sex:

lol


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls! well my temp skyrocketed today, i thought it might be because i was sick...but i didn't have a temperature at the dr. today and it matches with my march cycle pretty closely. 

dyme - you make a good point. i'm sure my body is acting all wacky due to me being anxious! i have pretty predictable cycles though, and my OPK and chart are falling suit...not my ovacue. maybe because it's more sensitive.

moo - so you have definitely O'ed now? today or yesterday? :happydance:

zeezee - not sure how you are fighting the urge to test! i would go ahead and say :test:!

jmikolin - have your past cycles been like this one, or pretty predictable? perhaps your body is gearing up to ovulate, but then isn't. hmm.

titi - yup! i will be in tampa then. going to go to the beach to with DH and my step daughter probably. i'm sure your boxer has many years to go. they are a VERY strong breed. mine went through rocky mounted spotted fever, heartworms, pneumanitis, you name it! and he lived about 4 years after all of that. post pics on here if you ever get a chance! you think ovacue is following suit with your cycle this time around?

i'm on quarters today. sick! doc said it might be strep, but just gave me some generic medicine just incase. he gave me some kind of codeine coughh syrup with tons of gualifenesin (the stuff to help CM) in it. DH told me to take it because it will make me feel better, but knock me out. ugh. i hate medicines! *surprisingly, even with all the herbs/supplements i take..haha* i'm pretty confident i ovulated on CD16.


----------



## nevertogether

moo - lynn's e-mail [email protected]


----------



## moochacha

awww hun I'm sorry you're not feeling well!

I think I ovulated today my temp dipped again today but I'm feeling really hot right now and I had cramps this morning. My CM went from loads of EWCM to creamy/dry. I'm pretty sure my body has closed up shop and hopefully gearing up to grow a baby!!! Woohooo!! We've done all we can this cycle, I don't think I could BD anymore than what we had lol it's been fun but I can't wait to recover from it haha.

I hope you get better soon, get LOADS of rest xx


----------



## AreIn83

Just saying good morning. DH, DD and I spent the weekend at the lake. It was amazing. We're all brown and exhausted. DD was a big, tired mess this morning.


----------



## nevertogether

yay arein is here! :yipee: so glad you had a fun time girl :) i'm jealous


----------



## AreIn83

We really had a good time, my in-laws have a condo in Lake of the Ozarks. Sooooo tired though....geez. I definitely wasn't ready to come back to work today.


----------



## AreIn83

Oh, and by the way...I tested this morning. Stupid, I know. I think I'm 8 DPO?? I haven't kept track other than my OvaCue and it doesn't say how many DPO but it said cycle day 24 this morning. I may be 7 DPO...it's kind of nice to not know though


----------



## nevertogether

hey that's near where i'm from! :) about 3 hours away :) i'm originally from Little Rock, AR. miss it so much


----------



## jmikolin

jmikolin - have your past cycles been like this one, or pretty predictable? perhaps your body is gearing up to ovulate, but then isn't. hmm.

Never- In the 3 months of using the Ovacue I have never had High fertility at two separate occasions in a cycle before. My cycles are regular give or take a day or two. I tested again this morning and it read 86 high fertility...So to recap I am now 8 days late with O at cd14 with a 30 day cycle and now on cd37 and cd 38 reading High fertility and no period...I just don't know if it is reading High fertility because I am pregnant or maybe I am ovulating again or something....I feel like I have this mutant body because I never understand what the heck is going on....grrr...sorry just a little venting. Anyway, anyone have any ideas what it could be?


----------



## nevertogether

wow, yeah you sound like mine. i got high fertility CD10-14 then high fertility CD16-17 and now back down again. have you taken a pregnancy test? it would make sense to do that, just to rule it out, before you try to figure this ovacue madness out. it is possible to ovulate late every so often though so perhaps that is the case? if you ovulated late that could extend your cycle length.


----------



## jmikolin

Never- The last HPT I took was on cd34 (neg) so I am just confused. I guess if my period doesn't come by Friday I am going to go to the doctor. With my DD I concieved her 2 days after I was supposed to get my period....That was confusing. Well, for now I guess I am keeping my fingers crossed. Baby dust to All!


----------



## nevertogether

jm - have you tried e-mailing Lynn at Zetek? she is helping with mine as we speak. [email protected]. she is very very helpful!


----------



## nevertogether

so i looked at your readings and noticed three cue peaks. i thought i noticed another, but you missed a reading after it so it's hard to confirm. a cue peak is confirmed when the following two readings are at least 10% less than the peak. if you look at these days the two days following it are at least 10% less than the cue peak.

CD10 *first cue peak*
CD23 *second cue peak*
CD34 *third cue peak*

the third one is why OvaCue is giving you high fertility again. your body is possibly gearing up to ovulate again as it never released the egg, which is why you keep getting cue peaks. as i was explained, the cue peaks come in to effect when the body chooses an egg to ovulate with. if it decides the egg it went with on the peak isn't good and it absorbs it..itchooses another which gives you sometimes second and third cue peaks. make sense? you might just be ovulating late on this cycle hun. it's normal to do so every once in a while. could also be diet, stress, exercise, etc.

if this is in fact your third cue peak, you should ovulate 5-7 days AFTER CD34 so CD39 - 41. are you temping or doing OPK's to correlate? i am just because my body is so up and down too. it's hard to confirm O without either temping or the vag sensor as well.


----------



## AreIn83

Never-It really is beautiful there and I would love to move to be closer but my family is all here in Illinois and it's about a 5 hour drive. I couldn't leave my momma! 

Got my vag sensor! Can't wait to go home and try 'er out! There's no problem with trying it before it's time to, right? I thought you girls had said you could just use it whenever right?


----------



## nevertogether

yes it is arein! i feel ya on the mama thing. not sure how i've survived without mine this last year. got to webcam with her the other day, miss her so much!

yes, i believe you can use the sensor whenever arein ..it just says when you've stopped bleeding because i assume that will affect the reading


----------



## AreIn83

Awesome! I'm going to use it when I get home. My best friend and I are going to see SATC tonight and I'm super excited about that then I get to use my sensor, what a great Tuesday!


----------



## jmikolin

Never- well it looks like I am going to peak on saturday so we have been BDing just incase...I am so hoping this is our cycle...I will definately keep everyone posted with my situation. Thanks so much for your input.


----------



## nevertogether

good luck girl! let's hope this is it! FX'ed for your :bfp:


----------



## jmikolin

Thanks...I was mistaken. I am going to O on Thursday. I will keep you posted


----------



## nevertogether

looks like it fits right with your third cue peak then. nice!


----------



## jmikolin

I am so excited..lol 
OH I hope I hope I hope I hope.....please please please please....lmao


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81 91
cd10 96 PEAK fertility identified as 6/5 cd 14. VG: 115**
*Taken 3 hours later than normal
**taken 8+ hours after BD but shortly after taking out softcup-probably not a good reading.


Hi girls-another long day-not much time just wanted to say hi. Never-I will post some pics of boxer when I figure out how to do photobucket! Maybe I can find an good one for my avatar.

I think the ovacue is right on.....maybe a day or two later than normal-but not sure if my messing up the dates have screwed it up-It's on the right date and right cd now, but is skipping cd9 (it moved the others around somehow) to make up for it, so need to call Lynn when I have a spare second. GRR.


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies! still sick this morning, ugh. but i got my cross hairs for CD16 on FF which i felt pretty confident was my O day. Ovacue is finally not fertile and says Max Fertility Day 12 - 16. It changed from before's 12-14 a few days ago so I assume it caught it's error.


----------



## moochacha

Hey never did Ovacue comfirm Ovulation for CD 16?


----------



## nevertogether

moo - ovacue confirmed O a long time ago because of my vaginal low and the two higher ones. lynn at zetek said it won't change after it has already confirmed it. :shrug: so i just have to go by the fact that it changed my max fertility from 12-14 to 12-16. guess it caught it's bad..


----------



## moochacha

It's good that it fixed itself up, my ovacue confirmed O the day before I O, that's if I've ovulated which I think I did yesterday looking at my chart and CM its starting to look post ovulation to me. 

Ah i was sooo cranky with DH yesterday we had a massive fight lol hope its a good sign acting crazy and all lol..


----------



## nevertogether

i think you are supposed to O 1-2 days after the vaginal low. not positive though, was that the case for you? glad mine fixed itself. it gave me advanced notice, in a way. kept me on my toes and trying to figure out more about my body, haha.

hopefully that is a good sign, or else DH put up with cranky moo for nothing :haha: my DH puts up with cranky me all the time. since we're 7 hours time difference he talks to me when i first wake up and when i'm going to bed. both not good times. oh well, he's just going to have to deal with it :blush: if my O stays the same next cycle, which i'm sure it will since my charted cycles i've O'ed CD16 in march, CD17 in april, CD16 in may..i should be fertile 26june - 30june and i see DH 23june-30 june :) so even if i o a day later or earlier, i should have it covered! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

CD02 - 195
CD03 - 205
CD04 - 223
CD05 - 205
CD06 - 230
CD07 - 234
CD08 - 251
CD09 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282
CD13 - 191 v - 105
CD14 - 148 v - 146
CD15 - 213 v - 127
CD16 - 151 v - 153
CD17 - 222 v - 144
CD18 - 201 v - 125
CD19 - will put this in later

i think i got another vaginal low on CD15 with two highs following...which would confirm O for CD16 or 17 i believe. am i right girls? you O 1-2 days after your vaginal low?


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmm Never......yes, you ovulate 1-2 days after vg. low but then it should spike REALLY high. Also the low is generally a LOT lower. I think mine was 8 last cycle!

Can't figure this out.

PS-my boxer weighs 100lbs!


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81 91
cd10 96 PEAK fertility identified as 6/5 cd 14. VG: 115**
cd11 124
*Taken 3 hours later than normal
**taken 8+ hours after BD but shortly after taking out softcup-probably not a good reading.


----------



## AreIn83

OK, question again. I used my vag sensor for the first time last night and got 5 bars?! My oral reading was 132 and my vag reading was 275. My orals have been between 120-140's since O. Did this happen because I just used it without using it earlier in my cycle when I was pre-O?


----------



## AreIn83

I e-mailed Lynn about it. It probably doesn't mean anything since I just randomly chose a day to use it but we'll see.


----------



## jmikolin

Big O Day tomorrow. Everyone cross your fingers I get a sticky one...


----------



## nevertogether

FX'ed jm! :dust:

titi - i'm confused by mine, but if you look at my chart you can see i clearly ovulated.. and i got positive OPK's.. sigh :(

arein - let us know what lynn says, i don't know. :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

She still hasn't responded. It didn't change my max fertility day-still day 15. When I did my oral reading and calculated fertility I got a not fertile. When I did my vaginal reading and calculated fertility I got High Fertility. I dunno.


----------



## nevertogether

this thing makes me want to pull my hair out! haha. i never got high fertility my whole cycle just 5 bars.


----------



## AreIn83

5 bars is high fertility and 7 is max fertility.


----------



## AreIn83

The only thing I can figure out is that I have creamy mucus almost my entire cycle, somewhat dry for a day or 2 after O then right back to creamy. I don't know if that would throw it off?


----------



## AreIn83

never- I keep forgetting you have the newest version of the OvaCue though, I think Moo and I have the Classic.


----------



## nevertogether

arein - i have the classic too. it's titi that has the new one. same here i have creamy CM for almost my entire cycle except for right around O


----------



## nevertogether

titi - i don't think *** v reading has to spike after *** low..it just has to go up and stay up. kind of like *** opposite of *** o reading. how it has to go up but ***n stay a certain percentage down for two days.


----------



## AreIn83

What's with blanking out tee H eee?


----------



## AreIn83

Oh, ok, I get everyone confused. Maybe I should post that on the first page? What monitor everyone uses?


----------



## nevertogether

that would be cool!! not sure why it's blanking out T-H-E- LOL


----------



## Lauren82

gah! The ovacue is driving me bonkers. I have the newest version and it has incorrectly "verified" O with the pink square and the purple square. I am just wondering what I am looking for now in the numbers?
I thought someone said something about a V low?


----------



## AreIn83

Lauren-your lowest V day is the day of maximum fertility and you should O (I think) one to two days later but I just started using vag sensor yesterday so Titi or Never may have to verify this. 

Whit, honey, I can't remember which monitor you have. 

Everyone else report in and I'll put it on the first page.


----------



## nevertogether

arein - whit has the classic too. 

lauren - do you have your readings on here? arein is right, after you identify your v low.. you should ovulate one to two days after. mine was super confusing too!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks lovey.


----------



## Lauren82

Here are my readings. I normally have 33-35 day cycles and am almost positive the Ovacue told me I ovulated way too early so now I am trying to interpret the numbers instead of relying on the colored squares. I am starting to think I would have been better off with the older model! ^_^

cd 1: 80
cd 2: 120
cd 3: 163
cd 4: 188
cd 5: 108 336
cd 6: 101 264
cd 7: 147 264
cd 8: 190 207
cd 9: 223 219
cd 10: 144 255
cd 11: 147 174
cd 12: 113 278
cd 13: 116 154
cd 14: 104 282 (the cue said that was my highest OV confirmed pink square)
cd 15: 110 154
cd 16: 159 111
cd 17: 145 170 (got the purple square on this day)
cd 18: 143 262
cd 19: 129 224
cd 20: 108 152
cd 21: 160 82


----------



## nevertogether

lauren - your cue peak is CD11. reason being, the two readings after that are more than 10% less than CD11 making it your peak. you should ovulate 5-7 days after that, but on mine i ovulated 8 days after my cue peak. so not sure what i think about that. once you get your cue peak you need to look for a vaginal low to confirm O. CD21 looks like it is definitely your vaginal low compared to the rest, however you will need CD22/23 readings to confirm that. you should O either on the day of your vaginal low, or 1-2 days after. i would suggest :sex: today/day of vaginal low, tomorrow, and the next day to cover your bases. 

if you O on CD21 it should set you up for a 14 day LP if you have a 35 day cycle this time around or a 12 day LP if you have a 33 day cycle. this is good.

if you O on CD22 it should set you up for a 13 day LP if you have a 35 day cycle this time around or a 11 day LP if you have a 33 day cycle. still okay, but kind of short.

i'm pretty confident it's going to be one of these two days. is this normal for you?


----------



## Lauren82

nevertogether,

It's hard to know for sure what is normal for me since I don't take temps.
The only thing I do know is that the last time I was pregnant and m/c, I conceived 10 days before AF was due (we only BD one time that cycle). Which leads me to believe I could possibly have a LP problem.
I am also using the CBEFM and it still is giving me a low reading. 
:shrug:

Thank you for your help! I guess all I can do is wait it out and see.


----------



## nevertogether

i suggest temping next cycle, if this one isn't successful, because that alone can help you determine your LP hun, i would :sex: today, tomorrow, and the next though just to be sure. perhaps you will get an instant peak on one of those days like you said happens a lot with CBFM? 10 and above is considered a normal LP. 10 is considered short, but it's not considered an LP defect until you go below that.


----------



## AreIn83

Never and Lauren-what about CD16. It is higher than the 82 however, it's lower than the rest and corresponds to the right days for O according to the cue peak day that Never identified and the fact you got a purple for CD 17?


----------



## AreIn83

Plus the 111 shooting back up to 170 fits also for O.


----------



## AreIn83

Lynn told me to disregard my high fertility I got last night with my V reading. She said it was too late to start using it in my cycle. Boo.


----------



## AreIn83

I think I'm just going to keep using it anyway, just to see what happens.


----------



## emilyjean

Am I the only one that stopped taking my readings after O? :blush:

I have the classic by the way, I wish I had gotten the Cue 2, I'd be much less confused!


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls,
Sorry I've been M.I.A so much, was so busy with work and then today our little puppy had a grand mal seizure and we've been at the vet all day. :(

Arein-it's defo too late for vag-it needs to start around the first day after period stops. It needs to work in conjuction with the oral sensor and all the readings leading up too-but I guess Lynn already told you that. It cant hurt to keep up though-at least you'll have an idea of what is normal for you in this phase.

Speaking of Lynn-Lauren you should copy & paste in an email your readings and she will tell you exactly what is going on-she's really smart with the readings!

Never-I'm still pretty sure I thought I remembered Lynn saying there will be a Vg high after ov because it indicates the shift to progesterone dominance. Maybe she just said higher though and I misunderstood.

Well I should be oving anytime-and DH is totally traumatized by today's events and can't get in the mood to bd.

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81 91
cd10 96 PEAK fertility identified as 6/5 cd 14. VG: 115**
cd11 124 96
*Taken 3 hours later than normal
**taken 8+ hours after BD but shortly after taking out softcup-probably not a good reading.


----------



## moochacha

Ah I have two confirmed ovulation squares now from the vaginal sensor one on CD15 and one on CD 17! I think I ovulated either CD 16 or CD 17. 

I had full bars on CD 15, 16 and 17 now it's gone down to one bar.


----------



## emilyjean

Ooh Titi is your puppy ok??


----------



## moochacha

Hope your puppy is ok :(


----------



## AreIn83

Oh Moo, I thought you have the Classic too. I'll change it. 
(Hey, that rhymes).
Thanks Emily, I'll put yours on the front page. 
Titi-I know it's too late to get anything out of using my v sensor now, I was just wondering why it was giving me 5 bars. If it meant anything at all, it doesn't, it just means I shouldn't be playing with my $400 worth of fertility monitor :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

titi - sorry about puppy! i know how it is. hope the baby is doing okay! :hugs:


----------



## jmikolin

Well All here is a little update. Today is O day according to monitor, and yesterday I had bad cramping on my right side (abdominal). I have never felt it that strong before. Still no period. I am hopeful...waiting for DH to get home from work so we can :sex:...DH is having fun with all this...Hope it pays off and I get a sticky one.


----------



## jmikolin

OH by the way I am using the Ovacue monitor with the full screen and calender...


----------



## nevertogether

so we were right jm! based on your third cue peak. sweet! best of luck catching that eggy hun! :hugs:


----------



## crazy84

Hey!! Just wanted to stop in and send everyone baby dust!!! Never- this is your month!!! Are you excited??? Arein- When do you start testing?? Or have you already?? I am so excited for you all! Things are going good here so far!!!


----------



## jmikolin

Never- Thanks, I am definately keeping everyone posted. I am just nervous that with the late ovulation egg quality won't be good. Has anyone had late ovulation and gotten BFP?


----------



## AreIn83

crazy-I took a test at 7 or 8 dpo- BFN-duh but I'm still holding out hope that maybe since we didn't try so hard this cycle I may get lucky. I haven't had the right breast tenderness that I usually get pretty quickly after O. No tenderness at all so we'll see. I've promised not to get too upset if this month isn't it either.


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> crazy-I took a test at 7 or 8 dpo- BFN-duh but I'm still holding out hope that maybe since we didn't try so hard this cycle I may get lucky. I haven't had the right breast tenderness that I usually get pretty quickly after O. No tenderness at all so we'll see. I've promised not to get too upset if this month isn't it either.

Well I hope this is your month!!!! I am excited for you!! Sometimes not trying actually gets the job done!!! :)


----------



## AreIn83

emilyjean said:


> Am I the only one that stopped taking my readings after O? :blush:
> 
> I have the classic by the way, I wish I had gotten the Cue 2, I'd be much less confused!

I quit taking my oral every day. I took it the last 2 days but stopped because their isn't much point. 

I've taken my V readings the last 3 nights just to see what my numbers would be like and they've steadily increased
O=139 V=245 (I think)
O=113 V=275
Today V=319
I know it can't mean much since it's way past time to check them but it's still odd. I don't have anything at all to compare to so maybe this is just what my body does.


----------



## emilyjean

Ooh that could be a good thing!! I think part of the reason I stopped taking the readings is because I didn't want to symptom spot this TWW, and seeing my V reading go up or down would make me a nervous wreck!


----------



## Whitbit22

I also stopped taking mine. Been trying to tone it down on the obsessing ;)

hope this is our month ladies! Im 10 dpo and havent caved yet! :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Whit-you're so strong! I'm trying not to test anymore, I've done pretty well. I don't even really feel the need. 

Emily- I'm not sure what it means exactly, probably nothing. It can't get much higher, I'm already at 319.


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81 91
cd10 96 PEAK fertility identified as 6/5 cd 14. VG: 115**
cd11 124 91
cd12 94 96
cd13 97


----------



## Titi

Whos closest to testing? Whit, then Arein? Good luck girls!!!!! Arein I love the new pic!

Thanks for the well wishes about pup. She's down to one small seizure this morning from 7 between Wed & yesterday afternoon. Taking her back to the vet. Taking turns watching her is messing with our BD schedule as well as crucial temping & ovacue readings so not sure about this cycle.

I feel like I might have ov'd yesterday but still have peak fertility of Sat. according the Ovacue.


----------



## AreIn83

AF is due the 10th for me, how close are you Whit? Thanks Titi! DD is much bigger now! Looking at how small she is there makes me sad!


----------



## Titi

Just confirmed ov! I thought I felt like I'd ov'd. So I took my vag reading last night around 9:30 and didn't get a confirmation but just now I did. So I maybe Ov'd sometime between cd12 9:30pm and cd13 10am........Too bad the Ovacue has my highest fertility as CD14!!!

Never-Ovulation was confirmed at 165 today for I am now positive that there is a vag spike after ov.

I didn't seem to get on ov low though. Except though, on cd10 we bd'd in the morning and I left my softcup in about 12 hours. When I realized it was time to take my vg reading I'd had the softcup out less than an hour. The directions say to wait at least 8 hours after sex to take the reading. I waited much more then that but I bet leaving the softcup in is the same thing. That 115 must have been a spermy reading. lol.

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81 91
cd10 96 PEAK fertility identified as 6/5 cd 14. VG: 115**
cd11 124 91
cd12 94 96
cd13 97 VG 165******ovulation confirmed********


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-Do you have to take your vaginal reading at the same time everyday or just after you've been up 2 hours but at least 8 hours after sex?


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - i spoke to lynn and she told me that the cycle i just had was a pretty rare occurrence and to not base my next cycle on anything that i got on this one. she looked at mine and said i o'ed on CD15, but FF and opk's tell me CD16. sigh...


----------



## Titi

AreIn83 said:


> Titi-Do you have to take your vaginal reading at the same time everyday or just after you've been up 2 hours but at least 8 hours after sex?

I was wondering that too b/c I took it way early today. I asked Lynn about it and she said she "reccomends" taking it at the same time. The thing is, I really would like to know if I ov late at night or in the am-it could make a difference with when to BD.....
I did it just now (normal time) to doublecheck and got 146.


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> hey titi - i spoke to lynn and she told me that the cycle i just had was a pretty rare occurrence and to not base my next cycle on anything that i got on this one. she looked at mine and said i o'ed on CD15, but FF and opk's tell me CD16. sigh...

hmmmmmm I agree with your chart. It doesn't look like you Ov'd on cd15. Did she say would could have caused the "rare occurrence?"

Gorgeous pic-is that your sis?


----------



## nevertogether

hey titi - nope, she didn't. she said that next cycle she would help me day by day with it the ovacue as long as i send her the readings every day. thank you! no, not my sis. but i've gotten that before. haha. that's my friend kim, she works at a bar i used to work at :)


----------



## Titi

Never-you do look alike!
That's great we can get daily help from Lynn. So far, my ovacue seems dead on at confirming OV-which is handy, but is pathetic at predicting ov.


Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81 91
cd10 96 PEAK fertility identified as 6/5 cd 14. VG: 115**
cd11 124 91
cd12 94 96
cd13 97 VG 165******ovulation confirmed********
cd14 124


----------



## zeezee

hi ladies, CD1 for me - I am just glad the wait for AF is over. I am going to use the ovacue properly this month and we'll see what happens! One question I have is whether I should use it at the same time everyday, or just as soon as I wake up, whatever time that is?

This month its clomid and IUI for me as well - fx!


----------



## Titi

Hi Zee-sorry about cd1 but lots for you to look forward to this month!!

With the ovacue you need to take the readings ABOUT the same time every day (within 2 hours). It doesn't have to be as soon as you wake up but it does have to be before you drink, eat, smoke, etc.


----------



## Lauren82

Well, I don't think the Ovacue is right for me. It doesn't match up with any other fertility signs/predictors. 
I finally got a peak on my CBEFM and a positive OPK today (and tons of EWCM for once). Day 25 of my cycle. With my cycles being 33-35 days, I am not even sure that I should bother to bd because that would make an awful short luteal phase. I am going to take my temps this next cycle and try B-vitamins to see if it helps lp and if it doesn't at least I will have something to show the doctor. 

Is anyone interested in an Ovacue? lol.


----------



## jmikolin

Well 3dpo and still no sign of :witch:. No symptoms or signs as of yet...still hoping...keeping fxed


----------



## moochacha

Lauren82 said:


> Well, I don't think the Ovacue is right for me. It doesn't match up with any other fertility signs/predictors.
> I finally got a peak on my CBEFM and a positive OPK today (and tons of EWCM for once). Day 25 of my cycle. With my cycles being 33-35 days, I am not even sure that I should bother to bd because that would make an awful short luteal phase. I am going to take my temps this next cycle and try B-vitamins to see if it helps lp and if it doesn't at least I will have something to show the doctor.
> 
> Is anyone interested in an Ovacue? lol.

Hey hun your LP doesn't change it could mean that your cycle will go longer than 35 days depending.

Also just a word of warning about the B - Vits it can delay ovulation, my doctor has taken me off them because it delays my ovulation I know a few other girls in the same position. 

Anything over 10 days is a normal LP. Good luck :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

lauren, i'm with moo :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Okay-I got my crosshairs today for ov on cd13. This means that the ovacue was right on with confirming ov-but not so good at predicting it (the IMPORTANT part!!!) as it gave me highest fertility for cd15.......wah wah wah..........


----------



## Titi

PS-Aerin, my chart this month looks almost identical to last month's chart when I thought I'd OV on cd11 and put in my own crosshairs-but I think you said cd13 all along. I was mainly going off my temp DIP and LP, but I guess you were right and perhaps I have a shorter LP and OV a day or two AFTER my dip?


----------



## AreIn83

Titi- I would say so. It's odd how similar both cycles look as far as temp changes but that's a really good thing, that will help you predict for yourself when you will O since Ova didn't help you much. Day 12 for last cycle and day 13 for this cycle.


----------



## AreIn83

I tested again yesterday morning. I've been nauseous off and on for a week, especially after I eat. I know it's too early for nausea and I've had a hellacious cold so that could be making me feel sick to my stomach too. I had a faint line come up within two minutes but I'm not putting any stock into it, I've been burned too many times by faint positives. I used and IC 3 hours later and got a BFN. AF should be here Thurs so I'm just going to wait her out.


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> I tested again yesterday morning. I've been nauseous off and on for a week, especially after I eat. I know it's too early for nausea and I've had a hellacious cold so that could be making me feel sick to my stomach too. I had a faint line come up within two minutes but I'm not putting any stock into it, I've been burned too many times by faint positives. I used and IC 3 hours later and got a BFN. AF should be here Thurs so I'm just going to wait her out.

I hope that the cold is a good sign for you cause I had one right before I go my BFP!!!!! I know it is hard to wanna get your hopes up with the faints.... but I have mine up for you!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks Crazy. I'm not even going to bother testing again though, not until AF doesn't show.


----------



## nevertogether

arein- i think after what has happened that you definitely have the right approach with this. testing isn't going to make AF come any sooner or later if she isn't coming so we might as well wait it out. you have us! :hugs:

titi - i always O about one to two days after my dip as well. at least you have a time frame now as to when you O.


----------



## Titi

Thanks girls for OV advice. That's so weird-I always assumed I ov'd on temp dip day. Well maybe that's why I am not pg by now! So much for my fertility friend charting course certificate!!!!!!

Arein-I know you don't want to get your hopes up anymore and I don't blame you and don't want to contribute to it-BUT, I've never even gotten a faint positive in all this time-so maybe that's good?


----------



## AreIn83

titi-thanks for the words of encouragement. My IC was negative again so I'm chalking it up to the ol' blue evap or a chemical again. I'm not really sure. I've had nausea, I feel like poo but like I said I've had a cold for the last week (a real cold, not the runny nose that comes with early pregnancy). Eh, that's why I refuse to get my hopes up. Now you know which two days you really need to get busy on though! Temping taught me so much about my cycle and I may start again this next cycle.


----------



## AreIn83

by the way, you and DH are adorable!


----------



## Whitbit22

I hope this is it for you Arein. :hugs: 

Af got me. Now I need to make sure I use the Ovacue tomorrow--didn't think she'd got me yet when I woke up so I didnt use it today!


----------



## Titi

Aww thanks Arein! I won't raise your hopes-but will cross my fingers REALLY TIGHTLY for you!

Aw whit, I'm sorry hun : (


----------



## Whitbit22

I thought maybe itd be easier this month since I have the hsg test coming up but its not! Thanks tho Titi- glad I have all of you. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

let's hope this is both of our lucky months whit! :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

loving your profile pic Titi!!!


----------



## Titi

Thanks Moochacha! How are you doing? You are just a couple days ahead of me in the 2ww.

Whit-I don't think it ever gets easier but at least you do have the HSG to look forward to-I know a lot of women get pg straight after that!


----------



## AreIn83

Look at these girls, this was this mornings click on this ---->https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/346054-ics.html


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> Look at these girls, this was this mornings click on this ---->https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/346054-ics.html

Dont want to get your hopes up..... But that looks like the same IC I used.... and it looks exactly like mine did when they started out!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

Hey sweetie pie-I can't be of any help. I have NO experience with anything other then ONE BIG FAT line on every test I've ever taken! So, that in itself should be good!!! OOOOOH boy!!!


----------



## nevertogether

arein - i've got my FX'ed for you mama. hopefully in a few days your lines will be pinker! :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

i'm so nervous, I feel like this is just another teaser. When I had all those pos IC's last cycle, they weren't nearly as defined as this was this morning. I'm 14 DPO so I feel like the pink should be pinker :haha:. Still not trying to get too excited, AF is still 2 days away.


----------



## Whitbit22

:yipee:

:D

Fxed this time honey!


----------



## AreIn83

Thanks Whit! If this is for real, I won't have to pay the specialist which is very exciting.


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats great! :)

You've made even ME feel better! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

i can't wait to see more test in days to come :)


----------



## AreIn83

i'm trying not to rush out and buy one. Maybe after work I can stop....I'm so scared of getting excited.


----------



## nevertogether

completely understandable. maybe just wait a few days?


----------



## AreIn83

That was the original plan, wait to see if AF comes Thursday. I still have 5 or 6 ICs at home, I can play with those until Friday.


----------



## nevertogether

i sure hope this is it for you hun. you deserve it. :thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

Thank you, never. I'm hoping I'm starting the BFP trend (and not the fake BFP trend, either)


----------



## nevertogether

we need one to be the first! who better than you!


----------



## AreIn83

Girls, I had a lapse in reasoning...https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/downsized_0608001418.jpg


----------



## crazy84

:happydance:


AreIn83 said:


> Girls, I had a lapse in reasoning...https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/downsized_0608001418.jpg

OMG!!! and that is sooooooooooooooooooo posititve!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## crazy84

You dont even have to squint to see it!!! are you excited yet???


----------



## AreIn83

I feel like barfing....I'm so scared. It came up right away, I peed, put it down and wiped then looked over and saw it.


----------



## AreIn83

And it was like 1 in the afternoon too, not even FMU


----------



## crazy84

I think this is it for you!!!! I am so excited!!!!!!!!!! So are you going to take another one soon? Like tonight or in the morning??? lol


----------



## AreIn83

I bought a two pack of FRER so I'll probably do the other one of those when I get home and I have a digi I'll use Thursday. I'm deciding on when to tell DH, I'm scared to tell him because his reaction will be minimal because he's nervous to get too excited too.


----------



## crazy84

Yeah. I can understand that! Before did your FRERS turn positive? I am just so excited for you!! I really think and hope this is it for you!! But I also totally understand you being cautious!!


----------



## AreIn83

Nope, never had a pos on an FRER! First one, which is even more exciting!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi,
I am new to this site and just received my Ovacue in the mail today. My husband and I have been ttc for 9months and have had no luck, so I am really excited to try Ovacue. I am glad I stumbled upon this forum.


----------



## AreIn83

YAY! Welcome to the Club. what version do you have? I put you on the list!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks for adding me. I am actually not sure what version it is, it just says OvaCue Fertility monitor, it is white and I ordered it from zetek's site.


----------



## AreIn83

Oh the new version. Ok.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I am so excited to try this thing out..hahhaha I had a huge let down this month, I was over a week late and really thought I was prego, but no dice. So my husband and I did some research on the OvaCue and decided to go for it. Overall do you like it?


----------



## AreIn83

I do really like it, it takes some getting used to. You have to really learn what it's telling you. Did you buy the vag sensor?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yea I am hoping I can catch on quickly. I did by the vag sensor, it seemed necessary to me. They said optional, but I thought it was a good idea to get it.


----------



## AreIn83

I didn't buy one at first and then got it, I got my BFP today and didn't even get to use the damn $100 thing but I bought one!


----------



## Titi

First off-AREIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Listen-last month, when you got all the false +, was it all just on the same brand of test? I mean, I know I promised I wouldn't get your hopes up, but can you really get a false BFP on a bunch of different tests??? WHOHOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Second-Welcome Ready2BaMommy.....You asked how we like the ovacue. I will give you the honest answer. It seems to be confirming OV right on with the V sensor, but in my second cycle of using it is BALLS on predicting ov. So bad that if I'd only relied on it I would have missed fertile time ALL TOGETHER. And my temping, cm is confirming ov just as well as the ovacue. So, so far I am not happy with my $400.00 investment. : (


----------



## moochacha

Omg AreIn83 congrats!!! Yay!!!! :happydance:

I came on here to say that I got a positive at 8 DPO on a store brand test. It disappeared though and now it's only a faint line. Not getting excited though its so early and all.


----------



## moochacha

Arein how many DPO are you? I think I'm going to wait until 12 or 14 DPO to test again. I've got loads of cramping today.


Titi- I'm in the same boat not sure the Ovacue is that great, I had to stop using it after ovulation because one night ill get a low V reading the next night will be higher and I've got two different confirmed ovulation dates. It's a bit hit and miss with the V readings.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Arein,
Congrats...That is so awesome. Sucks that you spent 100.00 dollars and did not get to use it, but who cares now right!

Titi,
Thanks for the welcome and that sucks to hear that you are not satisfied, but thanks for being honest. I start tomorrow morning, so I am anxious to see how this works for me.


----------



## Whitbit22

Good luck, I hope it works for you ready2be. It works great with me, Im not using the V sensor though.. but it has been right on with my FF temp chart so I've been happy!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thank you Whitbit. I am very glad to hear you are happy with it. It seems complicated, please tell me it is easy to catch onto? I was looking at some charts and it is a little confusing to me.


----------



## moochacha

I have the new version and it's all displayed for you, so there's nothing to really work out which is wonderful. Overall I am happy because It predicted my fertility window very early it wasn't 100% spot on but it was only out by a day. Having this information before hand allowed DH and I plan timing well in advance.

I think you have the new version as well?

A huge welcome to you as well :flower:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Moochacha,
Yes I do have the new version and thanks for the welcome. Well I am glad to hear that it's easy to figure out. How long have you been using OvaCue?


----------



## moochacha

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi Moochacha,
> Yes I do have the new version and thanks for the welcome. Well I am glad to hear that it's easy to figure out. How long have you been using OvaCue?

This was my first cycle hopefully I wont have to use it for a while. hehe I think it's important to take the V readings at the same time everyday because I found the times I didn't use it at the same time the readings varied greatly.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well I wish you all the luck in the world and I hope you don't have to use if for awhile either. I did read that it is best to do v readings around the same time everyday, so I will try and do that. I start OvaCue tomorrow..I am very excited! I hope I am satisfied with it.


----------



## moochacha

woohoo good luck!!!


----------



## AreIn83

My digi gave me a "pregnant"!


----------



## Titi

Arein-its gotta be real-a zillion bfps...........I am so happy for you hun!!!!


----------



## Titi

moochacha said:


> Omg AreIn83 congrats!!! Yay!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I came on here to say that I got a positive at 8 DPO on a store brand test. It disappeared though and now it's only a faint line. Not getting excited though its so early and all.

OMG wow! I really hope that is a BFP for you too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Moochacha-OH honey!!! I hope this is it for you too! I'm 14 DPO today, AF was due Thursday. I had a maybe positive blue dye test Sunday that I didn't test and a very BFN IC Sunday as well. Keep trying! It is sooooo early for you! 

I will tell you girls, I kept taking my V readings even though it was pointless and my numbers have been over 300....still sucks I spent so much for that thing but I'm planning on using my OvaCue again...in a year and a half or so ;)


----------



## AreIn83

Thank you Titi, I hope everyone gets theirs too. I really do, everyone on here deserves her :bfp:s


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> My digi gave me a "pregnant"!

Wooooooooooooohoooooooooooo!!!! That's sooo awesome I'm really happy for you!!! :happydance:

What symptoms do you have?


----------



## AreIn83

Moo-I've felt nauseated for the last week..since Sunday the 30th actually. Mostly when I'm hungry, I feel sick to my stomach. I've had some dizziness today. My boobs are def tender but that only started this last Sunday which was weird because usually they start hurting exactly one week before AF shows so that was a few days late. I've had a runny nose but I have had a cold-cough, runny nose, headache and sore throat. I blamed the nausea on that cold. And I'm bloated but that's no different than pre-AF cycles. Oh, and I almost fell asleep driving to work Monday.


----------



## moochacha

OMG!!!! Don't fall asleep driving!!! I did a test because the day before yesterday I spent the whole day crying and yesterday I spent the whole day sleeping which is sooooo not like me. I'm a gym junky and very energetic. I was half asleep when I did the test this morning and I could see the test line appearing and I kept saying in my head "Holy cow holy cow holy cow" I don't even say holy cow ever :haha: I was still on the loo when I took the test because I honestly thought it was going to be negative. I couldn't put my pants on fast enough to run and show DH haha. Now we just have to sit tight and wait, I'm not going to test again until after AF is due.


----------



## AreIn83

Moo-I said that same thing....not testing again until she's due....and now I have my for sure BFP. Holy cow :haha: I haven't had much in the way of emotional swings but I'm sure that's to come. I was a little impatient with DD today and she told DH I was being mean to her :haha:


----------



## moochacha

heheh your DD sounds super cute!!!!


----------



## Titi

Arein-You may be the first one to prove my vaginal theory that if pg it will spike! I only wish we had former readings from you to compare it to, but that is still V. high. I have been doing mine all this week and they are around 80 : (
What dpo did you start using the v sensor?

I really have hope now. At 19 cycles I have started the last few with a sinking feeling in my heart that we can't get pg naturally on our own. But you are on your 19th cycle too!

Do you mind me asking, I'm sorry if you have mentioned before but sometimes I get everyone confused I've been on so long-did you or DH have any prior testing or were you just getting ready to start? Also I know you were "taking it easy" this month but what exactly did you do different?

WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE so happy for you girls! You both REALLY REALLY REALLY deserve your BFPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Moo-Thanks, she's a handful but she is the best! I don't know what I'd do without her. She's four and she loves Lady Gaga and Lady Antebellum-she knows all the words. Cracks me up. And I heard her singing Ke$ha..."I brush my teeth with a bottle of Jack"...not so cute :haha:

Titi-I think I was 5 to 6 DPO when I started testing with the V sensor. My last reading, 2 days ago, was 335. It always gave me 5 bars, high fertility, too. I had given up hope too, that's why I had made those appointments for DH and myself but now we don't need them. I had seen my regular OB who is also a fertility specialist in August of last year, he checked my hormones and everything was normal. Nothing else was done. He put me on Femara, Metformin and baby aspirin and told me I had PCOS. When I got preg in Sept '09, I started bleeding at 5 weeks. They did an ultrasound and just happened to check both ovaries that showed ONE CYST on each...not polycystic ovaries. But I have not had any other testing and neither has DH. 
The funny thing is, we did take it easy this cycle. We DTD only 2 times during my entire fertile window, two days before O and the night I had my O pains. That was it. I didn't temp or take any supplements had been using for the previous cycles. I used my OvaCue and used a SoftCup after the BD 2 days before O.


----------



## nevertogether

oh my gosh AREIN!!!! this is SO awesome!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: let's hope june is a lucky month!!

moo - got my FX'ed for you hun, sounds good!!


----------



## AreIn83

I have my fingers crossed for everyone! I hope this is a lucky start!


----------



## nevertogether

me too! i'm not very hopeful about this month, but we will see!


----------



## crazy84

Arein- was your husband super excited???


----------



## nevertogether

crazy you are already 10 weeks, freaking crazy


----------



## crazy84

Yes!!! lol.... But you know what.... it seems like it has taken forever to get to 10 weeks!! lol, tomorrow I will be 11!!! This is your month!! Are you excited?


----------



## nevertogether

i am very excited, however the army shortened my visit with DH to the 28-30 of this month. might just be the 29 & 30 and if i stay on track i will O the 30th. just hoping we can do it.


----------



## crazy84

I have my fingers crossed for you guys!!!! You can do it!!!! At least it is still right around O time!!!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks crazy :) 1 day away from 11 weeks. wow! i wish i could tell DH that we just have to get the eggy on those days, but i don't want to pressure him. sigh.


----------



## crazy84

I bet after months of not seeing eachother yall have no problem catching that egg!!! lol!!!! I really hope that yall do!!!!!! I am excited to be getting closer to 12 weeks!! I go back for another ultra sound then!!!


----------



## nevertogether

12 week ultra sound, heck yes!! :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Oh man, I hope you guys catch it!!! Do you have SoftCups?


----------



## nevertogether

thank you arein! yes i do. i have conceive plus and preseed and softcups, LOL. and my cb digis :thumbup: was this your first cycle using softcup?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I have a question for you girls. I started my Ovacue this morning and I am on day 3 of my period. I was a week late and that made my cycle 38 days, but I am normally pretty regular like 30 days, so it asked for cycle length, should I put my normal 30 days or put my recent one of 38 days because I was late?


----------



## nevertogether

hi ready! i must have missed your first posts. just wanted to say welcome! :hi: as for the cycle length, i would go with the 30 day just because that is your average cycle. if this one is long as well then i would suggest to change your cycle length in the future but if you know your cycle is normally always 30 days and this last one was just a rare occurrence... i would use the 30.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks NT...That's what I was thinking, but I was not 100 percent sure. Oh and thanks for the welcome. I am excited to finally be able to chat with some ladies that are in my boat. Seems like all my friends get pregnant on their first try and here I am 9 months later and I feel like I have something wrong with me..hahahah, but no really I know it's just not that easy for some women ttc, we have to work at it..lol


----------



## nevertogether

i guess we are lucky in a way :shrug: until we try to conceive then it's a pain in the butt. haha. i feel you on the all my friends are pregnant thing, it must be the summer time. it's like mating season or something! all my facebook messages are i'm pregnant, it's a boy, newborn pics. argh! :nope: best of luck to you mama. all these girls are knowledgeable so never hesitate to ask questions. we've all had the question once or twice more than likely!


----------



## AreIn83

nevertogether said:


> thank you arein! yes i do. i have conceive plus and preseed and softcups, LOL. and my cb digis :thumbup: was this your first cycle using softcup?

Yep! It was my first cycle with my SoftCup! They work wonders!


----------



## Whitbit22

You're due on my dad's birthday :haha:


----------



## Titi

UH OH...........I've stopped doing oral (oooh that sounds SEXY!: ) but have been still using the vg sensor hoping I'll get a 300 like Arein :blush:

Anyway-it just confirmed OV just now with a purple square.........ahhhhhhhh it already confirmed ov on cd13-what is going on???????????? :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

whit-it's a sign! DH's grandma's birthday is Feb 11th so we hope the baby comes that day.


----------



## zeezee

I go away for a few days and come back and Arein is preggo!!! Congraters honey! That is so so fabulous 

Z
xx


----------



## Titi

so anyone know what the purple square means?


----------



## Titi

Cd2 91 n/a
cd3 78 n/a
cd4 122 n/a
cd5 148 118
cd6 91 76
cd7 166 87
cd8 125* 86
cd9 81 91
cd10 96 PEAK fertility identified as 6/5 cd 14. VG: 115**
cd11 124 91
cd12 94 96
cd13 97 VG 165******ovulation confirmed********
cd14 vg85
cd 15 vg86
cd16 vg 87
cd17 vg86
cd18 VG 146 *****purple square ov confrimed


----------



## moochacha

Titi said:


> so anyone know what the purple square means?

Yeah I got one of those I think it confirming ovulation again lol Really I think its because of the whole V low and V high thing. That's why I stopped using the sensor after ovulation because it kept confirming ovulation. lol


----------



## emilyjean

Purple square means secondary fertility. :)

OMG CONGRATS AREIN!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

glad these girls know what it means, because i don't! :shrug: haha stopped using oral. :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

arein i can't stop being so excited for you! moo, you either! whit, titi, emilyjean, zeezee, ready,lauren, dyme, jm...we're next!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

I don't feel like it's real. I feel like AF is just waiting to jump out and get me.


----------



## nevertogether

it's very real and very deserved and very awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

We've been trying to have a baby for 19 cycles, a normal person could have had two babies in that time frame. I got preg in Sept but that was a medicated cycle and didn't work out so well (I would have been 38 weeks yesterday had I not m/c'd). This is our first time getting pregnant all by ourselves in a year and half and I just don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## nevertogether

well hopefully as time goes by.. that will subside and you can fully embrace your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

I sure hope so and I hope that you and your DH get yours, as well. You are so supportive of everyone and so kind, you would be a great mommy!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much arein :hugs: i just really hope the best for all of you ladies! you are all just as deserved as i am! can't say i'm not jealous though.. :blush: i'm hoping that this cycle (should start on monday) is my lucky cycle. if it's not, i will understand, but i'm just hoping and hoping and hoping! i have to have dental surgery on 20 JULY and so they are giving me a blood test on 19 JULY because if i am pregnant they can't sedate me. i'm hoping that on 19 JULY they can come say, oh did you know you are pregnant and i can be surprised..hehe.. :)


----------



## AreIn83

That would be awesome!


----------



## calyk

Hi, everyone! I've read every single post here...have followed you all from the beginning. : ) I discovered this forum right after I ordered my Ovacue and wanted to learn as much about it as possible. I am actually not using the Ovacue to conceive; I'm using it to avoid in conjunction with FAM (I know that it's not technically approved for contraception...but if you know when your fertility window is, then you know when you have the green light). I'm with the love of my life and will be using this device now for just another corroborator of ovulation. Later, once we're married and want to start a family, I'll use it to help me conceive, and then I'll use it to avoid again. So far, I LOVE FAM...no icky artificial hormones or trying to suppress my womanly fertility. : ) Anyway...even though my goal is different from yours, I would love to be part of a group that's all learning how to use this super cool device!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi calyk! :wave:

Welcome :)


----------



## jmikolin

Okay, so here I am at 7 dpo with no sign of the witch and no symptoms other that tender BBs. My epts came in the mail today. So, like a true POASaholic I took one not expecting anything and got this within the time limit. I was wondering what you guys think because the last time I was pregnant I only used a digital so interpreting lines is not my strong suit. So what do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







0_1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Whitbit22

I saw it right away and didnt even have to make it bigger!!

:happydance: Grats!


----------



## jmikolin

I am only 7dpo when should I test again to see if the line gets darker? I am just really nervous and am having a hard time believing it...


----------



## Whitbit22

:O seriously? Wow thats early for a :bfp: !!

maybe do it with FMU tomorrow or the next day. Good luck!


----------



## moochacha

Looks like the start of a bfp!! Pretty good for 7 DPO!!!! :O


----------



## jmikolin

I am so nervous that it won't come back, that the people that make these pregnancy tests are playing a cruel joke on me...lol Nonetheless I will test again with FMU in the am


----------



## nevertogether

jm - i would wait a little bit, if you can! try to test again at 10DPO and see if the line has gotten any darker. good luck hun, lots of :dust:

moo - how are you doing honey? your line getting any darker?

calyk - welcome, this is a great group of ladies! glad to hear you are joining us :hi:


----------



## Whitbit22

Almost forgot about Moo getting a :bfp: :O

:happydance:


----------



## moochacha

hehe thanks girls lets just hope it sticks :hugs: the line was pretty dark before it turned faint and after a hour or so it disappeared. It's still a line though but ill retest after AF is due.


----------



## Titi

Hi Calyk, welcome! That's neat to know we had an invisible stalker! : )

One of the reasons I bought the Ovacue is b/c I too agree it can be used for NFP (I am Catholic) and was hoping if I could use it forever either for TTC or NFP I'd really get my money's worth. Although I am starting to think after 19 cycles no pg that maybe I don't have to use anything to not get pg : (

Love to have you here and learn about your experiences!


----------



## Titi

Well I finally had some time to research "secondary fertility" and now I'm afraid I'm out for the month (don't have any symptoms anyway)...........If this is true, and this happened, we missed it b/c we haven't BD since cd12 with all that was going on here. Also-I'm wondering if this happens frequently and would explain why I'm not getting pg because usually this entire period we take a break anyway from all the BD sex. 
I wonder if this would be indicated on my chart?

Diagnosis of Secondary Fertility

for users of the OvaCue with Vaginal Sensor

&#8220;Secondary Fertility&#8221; is a term Zetek has developed to explain the process of irregular ovulatory cycles with multiple follicular stimulation. In such cases, a follicle, which carries the egg, is released from the ovary and for some reason (usually timing of LH) does not rupture or mature, which allows the egg to be released from the hard casing of the follicle. Pregnancy cannot occur unless the egg is released from the follicle. Typically the body will recognize that this has happened and release another follicle 3-5 days later &#8211; causing a second indication of fertility during that cycle. This is one of the main reasons that women experience cycle lengths that become 3-5 days longer than usual on occasion.

To get pregnant when experiencing these types of cycles, it is important to identify the secondary follicle release by looking for the second peak in the OvaCue® Fertility Monitor oral readings. This second &#8220;Cue Peak&#8221; indicates that a new follicle has been released and will normally be followed by a trend downwards in OvaCue vaginal readings due to increasing estrogen that occurs as the follicle matures. The lowest vaginal reading is usually the best day to try to conceive, as once the body has switched from estrogen to progesterone dominance (as indicated by a sharp rise in vaginal readings) ovulation will occur within 12-24 hours. You cannot conceive after ovulation has occurred.

Secondary fertility can be identified by using the OvaCue and the optional vaginal sensor and is indicated by a darker pink or purple color on the OvaCue fertility calendar. If you see this secondary fertility color, it is important to continue intercourse beyond the norm until ovulation has occurred, as indicated by the OvaCue or as seen by a shift in BBT or spike in urine LH.

Women with PCOS or other diagnosed ovulatory disorders are most likely to see this pattern and should be especially diligent in taking and viewing OvaCue readings as to not miss this second opportunity to conceive in a given cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

titi - this is exactly what happened to me this cycle as well! you can tell by my readings that i got a second peak and o'ed after it...

CD02 - 195
CD03 - 205
CD04 - 223
CD05 - 205
CD06 - 230
CD07 - 234
CD08 - 251 *FIRST CUE PEAK*
CD09 - 231
CD10 - 228	v - 261
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282 *SECOND CUE PEAK*
CD13 - 191 v - 105
CD14 - 148 v - 146
CD15 - 213 v - 127 *LYNN SAID THIS WAS O DAY BASED ON THE LOW V READING*
CD16 - 151 v - 153 * FF CONFIRMS THIS AS O DAY BASED ON TEMPS*
CD17 - 222 v - 144
CD18 - 201 v - 125
CD19 - 216 v - 138
CD20 - 226 v - 146


----------



## Titi

That is really weird never
I didn't just have a cue peak-I had the vag. sensor confirm both.........
-b/c FF confirmed me for my first ovacue confirmed ov.
:shrug:????


----------



## nevertogether

mine did the same. vag sensor confirmed o on CD12 i believe and then changed my fertility dates later on in the cycle to CD12-16 and then i ovulated on CD16. however, yours is different of course b/c FF confirmed O on your first cue peak but not your second. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

We need to get a degree in this thing


----------



## calyk

Thanks for all the welcomes! :) 

One thing I wish is that there would be more technical information about what exactly the Ovacue's sensors detect and how it all fits into the menstrual cycle's hormonal interplay. 

All I've really been able to find out is that it detects electrolytes -- sodium, potassium, and presumably chloride -- and that these somehow relate to the amount of estrogen in the body. I also know that a lower number = more estrogen = saltier? LOL 

So I'm inferring from what I've read about the OvaCue and the menstrual cycle that the cue peak picks up on low levels of estrogen, which has been suppressed because of increasing amounts of FSH (which results in the development of follicles and ultimate selection of the dominant follicle which will go on to be the "ovulated" egg). So at this stage, the reading indicates that the dominant follicle has been selected and will continue its growth in anticipation of ovulation. Once this follicle has been selected, it produces high quantities of estrogen, thus producing the requisite cumulatively 10% lower readings after the peak (since lower number = more estrogen). With regard to the vag sensors, the vag low reflects the incredibly high level of estrogen right before ovulation (which triggers the release of LH). The vag rise reflects the progesterone dominance after ovulation has occurred. This is just what I've pieced together; I am very curious about the technical side of all this, so if anyone can correct or add to what I've said above, please do!! 

Also, in addition to simply knowing that low = more estrogen, it would be nice to know what the average readings are among women...like what is a "standard" pre-ovulatory reading, etc.? I feel like my numbers have been pretty low so far (110, 90, and 90), so I'd really like to know what that says about my body chemistry, etc.

It's all very exciting; I just wish there were more technical information provided by the company for nerds like me! :)


----------



## calyk

Titi said:


> To get pregnant when experiencing these types of cycles, it is important to identify the secondary follicle release by looking for the second peak in the OvaCue® Fertility Monitor oral readings. This second Cue Peak indicates that a new follicle has been released and will normally be followed by a trend downwards in OvaCue vaginal readings due to increasing estrogen that occurs as the follicle matures. The lowest vaginal reading is usually the best day to try to conceive, as once the body has switched from estrogen to progesterone dominance (as indicated by a sharp rise in vaginal readings) ovulation will occur within 12-24 hours. You cannot conceive after ovulation has occurred.

So if that's a possibility, then it's probably a good idea to keep taking the oral readings even if O is supposedly confirmed so that you can identify any additional FSH spikes/follicle release and get ready to do IT again. Very interesting!


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats really interesting! Thanks for sharing..I just go by what the dang thing says these girls have helped me a lot and I feel like such a doofus sometimes. ;)


----------



## calyk

Wow. I did my first vag reading tonight and got a 366. That seems awfully high compared to most of what I've seen. It was weird using the sensor, too...was VERY careful as it's awfully long. LOL


----------



## Whitbit22

I dont have a vag sensor.. Good luck with that. :haha:


----------



## nevertogether

caly - that looks like a temp spike to me. have you ovulated yet? you are supposed to get a temp spike after you v low to confirm ovulation and 366 definitely sounds like a temp spike. my v readings confused me. i got a v low but never got a temp spike and ovacue confirmed ovulation twice. sigh. :shrug: i did o on CD16 though..the second time it confirmed.


----------



## calyk

Whit, thanks for the good luck wishes! : ) I definitely don't want to puncture a lung with the vag sensor. Tee hee

Never, I'm only on CD4, and I usually don't ovulate until between CD 16 and 20 (with a 14-day luteal phase). It is my understanding that progesterone causes high readings/high temps (post-ovulation) but that FSH would also cause higher readings since it suppresses estrogen at the beginning of the cycle while follicles are developing. So I'm assuming that it's just the beginning of the FSH increase that has suppressed the estrogen, resulting in such a high reading. I'm looking forward to seeing what it is tomorrow since it was my very first time using it, and the positioning doesn't seem quite as exact as with the oral sensor. We shall see. :)


----------



## nevertogether

looks like you have it all figured out! i should start using my ovacue again on monday when AF should start. woot woot


----------



## Whitbit22

How is everyone today? No action from my Ovacue yet. I got a reading of 278 today though. Mine are always a little on the high side.. lowest being 200 I believe.. highest around 320.


----------



## Titi

So, I found this post on another site and it was so helpful, I'm copying & pasting here for future reference:summerlady
With only 2 months of using the Ovacue monitor under my belt, I'm by no means a pro, but I've talked with Zetek about 5 times, and having had a "secondary fertility" situation in my 2nd month, I feel like I've got some good info and tips to offer anyone who might be interested...

In any case, forum leader Michaela has already given great info on how to use the monitor as far as oral and vaginal readings, etc., so I'll skip that and give other info with myself as an example (Michaela, since you have so much experience with other women's readings, feel free to edit anything I write that seems incorrect to you):

1) When you reach the time of predicted ovulation, watch for your own body signs as well, the ewcm, etc. At this point you're watching for a vaginal drop (Low reading) in your evening monitor test. When that happens, you've supposedly got about 12-36 hours before you'll ovulate. Mine apparently happens in about 12-18 hours, so I don't have much time. It's recommended that once you get that low, you use the vaginal monitor again the following morning after you've been up a couple hours, just to see if you're still low. That helps narrow down when ovulation occurs. Write down your reading, because you'll take the reading again that night at your normal time and it will wipe out the morning's reading. In my case, the mid-morning reading was still low, and I didn't realize the monitor's prediction of highest fertility (in my case, the 2nd) WOULD NOT CHANGE, so I was expecting to wait until then to TTC...

and that's where I was in error... the monitor continued to predict the 2nd as my highest fertility day, so I thought it was accurate. I've since learned that particular message does not change, it's a prediction! You MUST go by your vaginal low reading and watch for the rise for your timing, depending on what you're trying to sway for, or not! The monitor is right on in giving you your readings, and when ovulation attempts, but not necessarily when it actually does occur.

2) When the monitor adjusts for your readings and sees the actual rise, that's when you'll get the pink "ovulation confirmed" reading. For some women, that's accurate, but for others, if you have a longer cycle/later ovulation date than the average, or the first attempt doesn't work and your body tries again to ovulate, that message can be erroneous. I believe forum leader Michaela has had enough women coming to her in despair with questions to prove that one.

In my case, I got the lovely pink Ovulation confirmed message a day before my predicted "highest fertility" date, but 2 nights later I got the vaginal rise again and a purple Ovulation confirmed message, so I was one of those with a secondary fertility attempt. My colors did adjust, and my other messages changed as far as "highest, high, etc.), so I could see something was going on, but I didn't know what was happening. So just take your prediction with a grain of salt... it was right for me the first month, and right in between my first ovulation attempt and the second on my second month, but your readings and your body are the real indicators. I recommend continuing to use OPK tests and others also swear by temp charting (I guess if I get a BFN this month, I'll start that too.) That said, I do like the monitor so far, as it helps to see the colors and watch them along with the readings.

Best Wishes!


----------



## moochacha

Oh that's awesome thanks Titi!!!


----------



## nevertogether

titi - that is great info thank you hun!! moo is it your time to test again? i'm dying over here! where is our mascot arein, whit??


----------



## moochacha

Hehe yeah I did test today and it was positive :D along with my awesome blood test!!! Looks like I'm pregnant but its very very hard for me to get excited about it. I'm doubting myself etc, I'm even too scared to put a ticker


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwwww Moocha I'm so happy for you! Will pray super hard for your sticky!!! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Never-I keep forgetting to mention that is my favorite pic of you so far-you look so beautiful in it.


----------



## nevertogether

moo - i am so so so so happy to hear about your 2nd :bfp: while i was away :) 

titi - thank you so much hun :) DH actually took it himself on his camera phone. funny story about it actually. they have a disney poster hanging in the barracks (boys will be boys) and under it they put PFC (my husband's rank) Poirrier under princess jasmine from aladdin because he's darker skinned than most of them. they were hating on him for it and he finally had to say, guys that doesn't hurt my feelings at all because my wife is PFC Poirrier too and she looks like princess jasmine! none of them believed him until he showed them my avatar pic and they were all :shock: "whoa, she does!" haha. oh to be olive skin... :haha: your avatar pic is freaking adorable!!!


----------



## Titi

Hee hee!!! You DO!!

Thank you : )


----------



## AreIn83

I miscarried again today.


----------



## Titi

ohhh no Arein. I'm so sorry hun. I know there is nothing I can write......
:hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

I'm really doing ok. I'm happy it was earlier instead of later this time. We aren't trying again until after I see the doctor in July, I believe it's a progesterone issue but I want it diagnosed, I don't want to just start the cream and cross my fingers. Fewer than 3% of couples experience a 4th miscarriage after 3 recurrent but those odds are still too great for me.


----------



## calyk

I'm so sorry, AreIn. I'm glad you're doing okay, though.


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry honey... :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> I miscarried again today.

oh no I'm sooooo sorry for another loss :cry: my heart goes out to you! I'm in the same boat I think if this one doesn't stick I'm just going to wait for my FS and new miscarriage specialist appointment in another 7 weeks.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

AreIn, I am sorry to hear this. I was very excited for you. I am glad to hear you are doing okay though.


----------



## zeezee

Arein, I am so so so very sorry sweetheart, my heart and love goes out to you right now. I have a fabulous RE here in Chicago and PM me if you want her details ok?

Z
xxxoo


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so sorry arein :hugs: i'm glad that you are doing okay with it and i hope that you and DH can find out what is causing this problem!


----------



## Titi

Arein, glad to hear you are okay hun, although I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Titi

I think I'm out this cycle-take a look at my ginormous temp dip today. If you overlay my charts I've never had anything close to this on 11dpo. I think I DID ov on cd11 and am really wondering now if both ff and Ovacue got my ov date wrong. That dip would make perfect sense if I was actually 13dpo-right? My temp always dips the day before AF. : (


----------



## moochacha

I think you might have ovulated CD 11 but its hard to say if that dip is a AF dip or something without seeing the temp before it. Saying you did ovulate on CD 13 you can you still implant past 11-12 DPO.

I hope its not an AF dip :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Moocha-I've missed some important temps this cycle : (
It would be much easier if we had cd10 temp. I hope it's not AF dip too, but it seems pretty likely it is : (


----------



## AreIn83

zeezee said:


> Arein, I am so so so very sorry sweetheart, my heart and love goes out to you right now. I have a fabulous RE here in Chicago and PM me if you want her details ok?
> 
> Z
> xxxoo

Thank you but I doubt she would be in my insurance network :-(. I have an appt to see a doctor in Springfield July 28th and I'm lucky I'm even able to go there. I'm an RN, I work for a hospital so my insurance covers doctors that are affiliated with the hospital and then doctors we don't have (such as fertility specialists) are covered but it's less.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hey ladies, 
I hope you all are doing well. I have a question I am on cd 9 I believe and my colors have not changed at all on my ovacue, it still says not fertile. This is my first cycle using this, so I am just wondering when do the colors start changing and giving me updates that I may be ovulating. I may be getting impatient and rushing the process...lol I am excited to get this ball rolling.


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Ready :wave:

I just got my cue peak today. Today is CD 9, For me it doesnt give me anything until I get this. How long are your cycles? On the front page is a little guide about cue peaks and when you will O. Last cycle was my shortest at 28 days, so I will probably be Oing CD 14--the earliest I have in a long time! :)


----------



## nevertogether

titi, i don't think it's low enough now to definitely call it an AF temp, like moo said. :hugs: hoping it's not babe! we will get you figured out if it takes all of us stalking your chart and ovacue readings dang it!

whit - yay for cue peak! :yipee:

ready - when you get your cue peak should depend on your cycle length like whit has stated.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks for the info ladies. My cycle days are normally 30 days, but this month I was a week late, so it made it a 38 day cycle. I programmed ovacue for 30 days since that is my norm. I started ovacue on cycle day 3, so I was just wondering since I am a newbie.


----------



## Whitbit22

The time I had a 31 day cycle, Im pretty sure I didnt get any fertility bars or a cue peak until cd 11, so dont worry! :)


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with whit, my cycles are 30 days and i didn't get my peak until CD12 and i ovulated on CD16.


----------



## Whitbit22

I just got really thrown off. Like on the front page:

When your cue peak is on day 8-9.........you will O on day 15

Well I got my peak today, (CD9) And it said peak fertility on CD 13. Meaning O on CD 14 (At least thats what my temps and opks had concluded, that peak day is the day before O) What gives? :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

whit - mine didn't match those at all. i had my first cue peak CD8 which meant i should O CD15. i got a second cue peak on CD12 which meant i should O CD17 and well..I ovulated CD16! i wouldn't really worry about it too much hun..


----------



## nevertogether

you could get another peak.. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

titi - i don't see how it would be CD11. if it was CD11 then your 12 & 13 temps should be above your cover line and they are not. they just seem to low to me on 12 & 13 to confirm O for CD11.


----------



## Whitbit22

O weird. Thanks :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I am so glad have all you girls to guide me. I would be so lost without you all. Okay so I am going to post my ovacue readings so far.

Date cd o v
6-15 9 81 have not done this yet
6-14 8 104 76
6-13 7 101 104
6-12 6 95
6-11 5 101
6-10 4 138
6-9 3 75

That's what I got so far. I usually do my v reading in the evening.


----------



## nevertogether

CD4 is definitely a cue peak, but it's so early on that i would look for another one considering your body is still sorting itself out after AF. CD8 could also be a cue peak, but you will need tomorrows reading to confirm that. if that is the case, then you should O on CD15 if you go by ovacue's chart.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Okay that is what I was thinking, those were cue peaks, which was why I was wondering why I was not getting any messages or color changes. I have been studying ovacue charting very closely, so I def thought those were cue peaks..Thanks NT


----------



## nevertogether

ready - it probably didn't peak CD4 because it was so early on like i said and it can't peak CD8 until you get another reading to confirm it. the way titi taught me is the way i do it. the cue peak has to be 10% higher than the next two readings. so CD9 81 is 10% less than you reading on CD8 and if CD10 is 10% less as well that will confirm it. :thumbup: so look for 93 and below tomorrow as a reading :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I heart you NT...lol Thanks for the info.


----------



## Titi

Thanks for chart advice Never-What do you think the dip means today then, if I didn't ovulate before cd13?

Readytobamommy-IMO the only thing so far that would be a cue peak is the 138-but won't be sure until tomorrow's reading. Generally you would then ov 5-7 days after YESTERDAY, based on Ovacue-but will know better when you get your vaginally low which means OV is about 12hours - 2 days away.


----------



## nevertogether

it could be what moo is saying, possibly implantation? we could guess all day long, but we really aren't going to know until tomorrow.. either :witch: or your temp goes up!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks Titi..so are you saying if I get a low v reading tonight that I could possibly ov in 12hrs-2days, or are we strictly just going by my readings tomorrow?


----------



## nevertogether

i would worry more about your oral reading tomorrow than your vaginal low right now.. your v low shouldn't come for a few days if your cue peak is CD8


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Nt, gotcha! I will wait and see what happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies,
So I just took my v reading and I got a 58 which seems so low compared to a lot of your numbers. I posted my readings today, if anyone has comments I would love to hear them.


----------



## Titi

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Thanks Titi..so are you saying if I get a low v reading tonight that I could possibly ov in 12hrs-2days, or are we strictly just going by my readings tomorrow?

No-you are looking for another oral # 10% lower than 138. If that happens then yesterday was your cue peak. Which means you should ov 5-7 days from yesterday. So in about FOUR days you will look for a vaginal low that will help you narrow it down even more to the 12-24ish hours.

Also the vaginal sensor works in CONJUCTION with the oral sensor... so it wouldn't count a low tonight if it hasn't recognized your cue peak yet-which it won't since it's waiting on tomorrow. I am pretty sure if you get a 93 or lower tomorrow you will get colored squares indicating possible fertility, and then once it picks up your vaginal low, then it will predict your peak fertility.


----------



## Titi

oh also, its YOUR low. Everybody's numbers are totally different. I had a v low of like 18 last cycle but some women's lows are in the hundreds.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi,
Thanks for all the info. Gosh I sure would be lost without all of you.


----------



## Titi

don't worry-we're all pretty confused by it-if you check the whole thread! It's not the easiest, most reliable device yet, and we all just really started using it!


----------



## nevertogether

titi- i have higher v lows. mine was 105 last cycle i think


----------



## Titi

Well although my temp went up 1/10 degree, it is still almost to the coverline. Based on my chart, comparing it to my other charts I should be getting AF sometime today. It seems very early unless I did ov earlier than it looks like but every cycle I have always gotten af at either the first day or second day of temp drop. Although they drop consecutively, never go slightly up but you know 1/10 degree here or there could mean something could have ever so slightly thrown off yesterday or today's reading.

You know, 19 CYCLES and something has to throw me for a loop still EVERY time! How many possibilities are there?????

Never-where is your DH visit ticker? It must be getting close!! : )


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I got my 93 o reading this morning and it laid everything out for me. I was like a little girl in a candy store about 10 mins ago..lol


----------



## Titi

HA ha thanks for the update. That boosts my confidence that I am finally figuring this thing out after two months of confusion! Okay-so it should mean you will now ov in 3-5 days (5-7 from your peak which was 138 two days ago).....but your v low will help narrow down further and give you the closer window. Your V low should be your lowest v reading so far.........once it spikes back up, you have ovulated.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay for O. Im excitedfor Oing. Lol
:wohoo:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi,
I would def say you got this thing figured out pretty good. My lowest V reading was def last night at 58. Alright well I need to get on some baby making then...hahhaa I woke my husband u this morning in pure excitement..He was very excited himself, he has been bugging the crap out of me about my readings everyday. We both are so ready to be parents.

Whitbitt,
I have never been more excited about Oing in my life....hahahahha


----------



## Titi

ready-I don't think 58 was your VLOW and I'd be looking for an even lower v reading. Even though it may have been low so far, the reason I say this is b/c if yesterday was your v low then you would be ovulating anytime now to tomorrow, which means you would have got your cue peak 5-7 days ago-see what I mean. I would more expect your v low tomorrow or the day after.


----------



## Titi

well, now that I have the ovacue figured out for others,,,,,,,,,anyone good with charts that can help me out with mine and tell me what's going on, lol?


----------



## Whitbit22

The only thing I can say is two cycles ago when I first started temping I had a gradual fall, where two days my temp would be the same, then fall a little, then be the same for two days. It was weird.. although I couldn't say if thats the case with yours because yours was actually higher. If you O'd later than usual then your cycle would be longer this time. Sorry I cant really offer much help :nope:


----------



## Titi

Actually-I don't know what is confusing me anymore. I just compared to single charts instead of the super overlay graph-when I compared to my 1/13 chart it's almost the exact same-yes my temps are a lot lower but pattern is the same-means the witch will be here in two days-which is right on track. Glad I saved myself from getting my hopes up.

IS that my chart, below, or do you just get your own charts when you click it?





https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revGigX4j.png


----------



## Whitbit22

Its a chart overlay, Im not a member and I cant do that to mine. Must be yours.


----------



## nevertogether

titi - you never know if your temp might go up tomorrow, ya know.. :shrug: not trying to get your hopes or anything, just saying. so do you think the ovacue was right in your O determination?

ready - i agree with titi. i would look for the low in the next few days..i don't think you should have already got it hun.

nothing new on my front. CD3 today, still doing readings, but nothing too interesting to post. just ready to see my freaking husband again!


----------



## nevertogether

oh yeah - titi i took my ticker down because i got to see DH 1 day the weekend before last, and 1 day last weekend so i didn't want to keep counting down every week lol!


----------



## Titi

YEAH Never when is it again? 2 weeks? A little less?

I am pretty sure so far that I ov'd on cd13-which ovacue actually confirmed. But it had predicted cd15, and then confirmed ovulation a second time on cd18! So..............I guess yes and no for it being right.


----------



## Titi

Good morning-how is everyone? I need some quick advice regarding temps and once again I'm sorry for anyone who has to read this a few times today-I posted this in a few different threads b/c I am going crazy. 13dpo and of course my chart is either normal or crazy and I don't know b/c of bad temp. Wish I could just be satisfied with my -hpt yesterday but I took it with 3rd or 4th morning urine so of course now I'm telling myself it was not reliable even though it probably was!!!!

I always temp at 5am. Of course my puppy woke me up last night at 3:20. Since I knew I wouldn't get the requisite 3 hours solid sleep in again before 5, I took my temp and it was 97.80. I was up and awake until about 3:50 and then went back to sleep until 5 and temped again and it was 97.74.
In fertility friend I tried out the temp adjuster. If I only put in the first too early temp it adjusted it to 98.14. If I put in the second optional temp on 1.5 hours sleep, it adjusted to 97.94. Obviously, today is one of those days where it makes a BIG difference in my chart which # I use. So-advice, which temp would you go with?
97.80-actual temp after 3 hours sleep but 1.5+ hours earlier than normal
97.74-normal temp time but only 1.5 block of sleep
98.14-fertility friend adjusted temp only inputting first actual temp
97.94-fertility friend adjusted temp inputting both actual temps.
?????????
Thanks!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Good Morning Titi,
I would say use the fertility friend adjusted temp inputting both actual temps. I think they both play a big part in your charting, since there was not that big of a window in between one another. I mean I am no expert, but imo it make since to do it that way.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-I would go with temp #1, I spoke to Ruby, a "counselor" or whatever, on FF when I had my membership. She said that having the 3 hours is more important than waking time when there is a discrepancy. 
Here are my readings:
Day 2- 130 o
Day 3- 131 o
Day 4- 150 o


----------



## zeezee

Well I am giving the ovacue some kudos - I was skeptical last month, but this month I am doing opks and got a positive this morning, with the ovacue predicting tomorrow (CD14) as my ovulation/peak fertility day. And this is all while I am on clomid!

My question for the pros is this: is there usally a dip in the reading the day before ov? Here are mine:

CD2: 113
CD3: 85
CD4: 83
CD5: 106
CD6: 93
CD7: 110
CD8: 134
CD9: 111
CD10: 119
CD11: 103
CD12: 94
CD13: 69 (wtf? am I severely deficient in something?!)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

ZeeZee,
You are not deficient, those are YOUR numbers as Titi told me. I am sure it has something to do with you being so close to o, I am not sure about a dip, but I do know that there rise in numbers at some point and I think it is once you have ovulated, but do not quote me on that. Some of the pros will chime in I am sure and let you know exactly what it means.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yep, if you see a dip, BD away!! Because after that, it will probably be a sharp rise and that signifies you have already ovulated.


----------



## nevertogether

yes! so ov is very very near for you zeezee. get to :sex:ing and once you get a temp spike it will show that you have already o'ed.. 

ready how is yours looking?


----------



## zeezee

aggghhhhh!!! We BD'd yesterday, but not allowed to today, have to save the spermies for IUI tomorrow at 1.30pm! Here's hoping I don't miss that window.

Thanks y'all for your responses


----------



## AreIn83

zee-What's your history as far as TTC?


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: arein


----------



## AreIn83

Hi babe, I'm getting out of my funk slowly but surely.


----------



## nevertogether

it's an understandable funk honey! when is your doctor's appointment? i'm only 11 days away from seeing DH and it's our "baby making time" as DH puts it. i'm super nervous, but doing my best to not stress about it too much. whatever happens, happens is going in my head over and over.


----------



## AreIn83

Oh I'm sure it is! You have a slim time frame and timing is necessary! Not until July 28th :growlmad:. I have awhile to wait but I'm ok with it, I'm going to take an actual break this time instead of like I did last cycle. DH and I have some adult fun things planned for the next 2 months that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Whitbit22

Im glad you are pulling out of it hun. I cant imagine how hard it must be. Take a load off for a while and Im sure things will work out. :hugs: hope you have a really fun time and make lots of good memories!


----------



## Titi

Hi All,

Arein-I hope the next few months are awesome and relaxing. Your DD is adorable, I love the new pic!!!! Thanks for the temp advice-it was the best I got and I went with it.

ZeeZee-I am drawing a mental blank at the moment but I thought the dip and then spike was only with the v sensor-I will have to check my readings.

Whit-I'm so glad to hear your tubes are nice and clear! Hopefully this gave you an extra boost too!!!!!!


----------



## zeezee

AreIn83 said:


> zee-What's your history as far as TTC?

First, :hugs: to you sweetheart, I know you must be feeling low and sad right now. I have my fingers crossed for your RE/FS appt and finding out that its something simple and easy to fix.

My history is boring and limited really, I was told I was infertile when I was 19 b/c of endo and PCOS, so been on some drugs and the pill since then to control it, along with laps to keep the endo under control. I moved to the midwest, got myself an RE last year who told me to go off the pill when I was ready and after one AF I would start fertility treatment b/c too much time off meds would = endo monster. So I go off the pill in February and... two weeks later I am preggo. No freaing way right? My RE wanted to put me under a microscope LOL. Anyways, it was bad from the start, serious cramping - ER level cramping - and ended up a mmc at 7 weeks and I had a d&c in April (ugh). I had my AF 4 weeks after the d&c, then tried naturally that cycle with no luck. This is my second cycle and am on clomid and doing IUI TOMORROW (EEEEEEEEEEEEEE). I hope it works for many reasons, but one of which is that I can tell the endo is going nuts in there - BD hurts a bit again :-( I want to get preggo to avoid another lap and losing the time etc.

Anyway, that's my boring story - what is everyone elses?


----------



## jmikolin

Okay ladies, I am sorry I haven't posted in a couple of days but man have I been on a rollercoaster ride. So I had the faint positive at 7dpo, which now I think could have been an evap. Went to the hospital on 9dpo (for chest pain) they did blood work that came back neg. Now I am 14 dpo and this morning I test with FMU and got 2 very definate positives. What the Heck!!!...lol. So I called my doctor and she called me in to the lab to do a urine spot at 430 in the afternoon...I had tested again in the afternoon myself and got a neg. Should I be concerned or could it be that urine was too diluted to pick up the hormone in urine later in the day? Either way I am convinced that I am pregnant and am going to ask for an ultrasound or bloodwork to clear this whole thing up first thing in the a.m. 
I was just wondering what anyone thought about the situation. I am trying not to stress out too much.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Happy Friday everyone! Okay, so I woke up this morning and got an o reading of 69 which is the lowest o reading I have ever had and I have also been charting my temp. I have been 96.6 and 96.9 most of the week, but this morning I am 97.3. What do you ladies think is going on. I also noticed and increase in my cm.


----------



## Titi

jmikolin-good luck hun-FX'd for you and sorry about the stress. I wish I could give you some advice but I've never had even a faint + hpt in my entire life so I don't have any experience to help you with. Hope for you all is good.

Hi Ready-do you chart? If so could you post a link or a ticker? It would help to have some visual info. as I get everybody mixed up just going by memory.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi,
I do not chart online, but here are my readings. Oh and my ovacue changed color and said high fertility, so I am just curious because it is guessing my o day as the 21st

cd12 69 97.3
cd11 97 55 96.9
cd10 93 44 96.9
cd9 81 58 96.6
cd8 104 76
cd7 101 104
cd6 95
cd5 101
cd4 138
cd3 75


----------



## Titi

ZeeZee-Your history isn't boring and I'm so sorry for what you went through. : ( 
I hope you get a sticky bean really soon. :hugs:

Per request, here is our history: DH & I started dating in 2000 and I was on depo provera. Niether of us had never been or gotten anyone pg.

We built our house in 2003 and planned on getting married but wanted a nice wedding and didn't have a lot of money back then, and we still had a lot of other stuff to straighten out. We finally got engaged in 2007 when we felt everything in our life was in the best place (stupid us for waiting, now in hindsight but oh well, we tried to do right thing). I had come off depo in summer of 2004 and we used condoms only for about a year and then switched to w/d method. In May of 2008 I had my first midwife apt. for TTC as I planned to start soon after wedding. (09/08). All my preliminary blood & pap stuff looked normal/good and I went on prenatals. We officially started trying Jan 2009.
By Oct. 09 I had a transvaginal ultrasound done to make sure everything was okay as far as cysts etc. since no luck whatsoever. This came back clear and also showed a nice ripe follicle.
So then I had cd21 bloods done to confirm ovulation and other hormone levels and that all came back good.
So DH went to our primary for an SA and that didn't come out so great. His count was normal at 45million but his motility was only 49%. This was in Novemeber.
Since then he quit smoking and started eating healthier and taking fertilaid and spemen. Still not even a faint bfp ever.
We have tried about everything imaginable.
We haven't gone back for a recheck SA as our primary dr. did the first one and we've been told that once you go to an FS they want their own anyway, and we just haven't booked with an FS yet as DH is quite sure that we just need to give it time. I am getting VERY ready to book.

Now THATs a boring story.!


----------



## AreIn83

Whit-Thank you, I'm going to make the best of the situation. I didn't see your post about your HSG but congratulations! Maybe that opened them up and you'll get your BFP now, I've heard that happens! 

Titi-Thanks to you too, she is awesome and looks so old in that picture. Makes me sad that she's no longer my baby. I call her my baby and she says "I"m not a baby, I'm a big girl!". Too funny. 

zee-It's getting better, it really is. Everytime it happens, the depression seems to last longer but I'm trying not to dwell. I have too many good things in my life to be sad for very long. 

jmikolin-I would never say this to be mean and it's just in my experience but if you aren't getting your lines and they aren't getting darker, it's probably not what you want it to be. I got 4 great BFPs then a faded one then nothing at all and the next day I started bleeding.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi AreIn! Good to see you back on.


----------



## AreIn83

Here's my story...
When DH and I were 20, we got engaged. We had dated for nearly 3 years before this and were engaged for a year and a half before he broke it off. Cold feet and other girls....yes, multiple girls. We were young and stupid and it was a good thing for both of us, actually. About 3 months later, he convinced me that he was ready to try again so we moved into an apartment together (very much against my parents wishes) and lived together for 5 weeks. I moved back out because of reasons mentioned above. I moved in with my best friend to a little apartment and soon after, Luke and I started sleeping together. Not dating, just having sex. I had been exposed to meningitis while working in the ER and the hospital put me on prophylactic antibiotics and I told him my birth control may not work and he didn't care and BAM! I find out at 6 weeks I'm pregnant with Marley. We move back in together, get engaged after 3 months and got married when she was 5 months old. So minus our break-ups DH and I will have our 10 year anniversary Sept. 1st. 
I thought I didn't want anymore babies, I had a bad pregnancy with her and hated the whole idea so I went on Depo. When she turned 2 in April of 2008, I started thinking differently. I took my last injection in July 2008. In August of 2009, I saw my doctor. We had been trying for a year and I was ready for some help. He told me I had PCOS and put me on Aspirin, Metformin and Femara. Checked my blood, everything was normal. He never did an ultrasound until I got preg in Sept and started bleeding in October at 5w. Each ovary had 1 cyst...NOT PCOS. I had and early subchorionic and he told me I would miscarry by that Monday, I never did. I called on Tues and the nurse told me "Good, well then hold your breath and wait". My appointment wasnt' for another 3 weeks and they didn't want to do anything or see me or check another ultrasound so I switched doctors! My new doctor checked an ultrasound, I got to hear the heartbeat and see my little bean and 2 weeks later I lost it (10w5d). I never went back on the meds. 
I think you all know the rest, right?


----------



## AreIn83

ready-Thank you. I'm feeling better and I missed everyone!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

AreIn thanks for sharing. I love everyone's stories. I personally don't have anything to exciting. I laid eyes on my husband when I was 19 when I was working at a credit union downtown. I was still with my high school sweet heart at the time, but we were coming to our end, because we were so young and he just was not wanting what I wanted. You would think after being with someone for 5 1/2 years he may know...lol well not when you are young I guess. Anyways when I see my husband for the first time at 19 I told everyone I worked with that I will marry that man. 5 years later at 24 I married him and he is my best friend. Our story is so long I would take me forever to type it, but I do believe in love at first site. We have been ttc for 10 months and he has been checked and he is good. I have been to my gyno and other than my yearly check ups, I have not been checked, but I really have never had issues. I am pretty regular with my cycles, so I just bought ovacue to help me pinpoint my o time! Lets hope it works. I have a feeling I am going to O sooner than what ovacue is saying though based on my numbers I got today.


----------



## calyk

I wish all of you TTCing the absolute best!!

As I indicated originally, I'm just using the OvaCue to become more aware of my cycles (in conjunction with the FAM in general) and to avoid for the time being.

I am SOOOO annoyed with myself!:growlmad: I had been super diligent about using the OvaCue at about the same time each AM and PM and was finding the whole thing pretty fascinating. My vag reading started off at like 360-something, went as high at 390-something, and has been progressively declining with the appearance of cervical fluid. Even though I entered 32 days as my cycle length, I can tell by the fluid's earlier-than-usual appearance that I'll be Oing much earlier this month; my cycle will probably be closer to 28 days. 

So last night, I went to use the vag sensor and got my lowest reading yet -- 192 (approaching O -- cool!). Then I noticed that it had predicted my fertility and peak fertility, etc. (It may have done it yesterday AM and I just didn't notice). I was all excited because it was suggesting that my peak fertility would be next Tuesday, the 22nd, which confirms my early O predictions just based on cervical fluid. 

Then I realized the mistake I made. I took my reading mere minutes after midnight, and it was registering the vag reading for today, the 18th! No wonder they tell you not to do it after midnight - duh! :wacko: So then I thought I'd get clever and switch the date back to the 17th and trick the OvaCue into recording my vag reading for last night. Not a good idea. It screwed a bunch of stuff up, and now I have two different dates that the OvaCue considers Cycle Day 1 and two different sets of readings for the 17th (one set only oral, one set only vag). Booooo! It was all so lovely, and now, of course, my fertility predictions are all gone (at least I think I remember what it said so I can confirm later). On the up side, I have been charting my numbers in Excel (which does pretty much the same thing the software does), so I can still keep track. But darn it! Ha ha I really wanted to use it flawlessly my first cycle so I could see how it performed, and I messed it up. Oh, well. I'll take a closer look when I get home to see whether I should just delete some of the extraneous readings caused as a result of my user error. Since I still won't likely be Oing until CD 14 or 15 (and today's CD 10, I may still get O confirmation. We'll see.) Anyway...annoying!


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry I cant be much help, Ready. Im used to being able to look at charts--since it is the pattern of temps you are looking for.

Our story starts in July 2007, when I was 19-turning 20 that August. Dh worked at a gas station 2 blocks from my house, and I had just come out of a serious relationship with a guy that had 2 kids. (it was awful leaving the kids-their mom was a crackhead that didnt watch them and I mothered them for about 6 months-heartbreaking) So not only did I have to get over him, but his children--which was considerably harder. I knew then I really wanted a stable relationship and children (although Ive always wanted kids-I just wanted them sooner now.) I had a crush on Dh and we flirted whenever I went into the gas station. I needed a job, and to get started rebuilding my life. I had also just quit a really bad drug habit, and I felt really alone. Well I applied and Dh later told me he threw away a bunch of applications and told his manager she should really hire me :haha: So she did, and we started dating about 2 months later. We got engaged two months after that, and married in a park on his lunchbreak on December 31st. 

When we started dating in September--we held off until October and didnt have sex until then, and we talked about it and I went off bc. The first year we had to live with his parents for a while before moving into our own apartment. 

All the while we had hoped something would happen but it didn't, so we saw a doc in 2008. Dh had a good SA, ran all the blood tests on me, but my testosterone was high so I have been repeatedly tested for that. PCOS was ruled out, but my endocrinologist just repeated a test done for CAH (very complicated--google it if you want) And I'm waiting for the results now. My first gyn put me on Clomid--varying doses but it didn't work. It did, however.. hyperstimulate me and I had 4 bouts of painful rupturing cysts-the last of which in December even though I had been off the Clomid for a year. I had not had any scans or tracking while on the medicine. My doctor got fired for being a womanizer-I don't know the details, but it sucked trying to find someone else who'd help me. Finally I went to a midwife for my yearly in April of this year, and she told me to start temping (I had been considering it anyway) and she referred me to my current doc. The doctor suggested what I would have requested--HSG. She also wanted me to see the endocrinologist to repeat the test for CAH which was what was just done. After I get the results I guess we will talk about the options, and if I dont get pregnant soon, we are going to start on clomid again. I might talk to her about doing femara instead if it comes to that--it makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Titi

I like hearing everyone's stories-good idea ZeeZee.
Calyk-I have screwed up my ovacue two months in a row. The first month I accidentally deleted one reading-and well I tried what you did it of course got the same result and then about a week later I accidentally deleted ALL the readings! GRRRRRRRRRRR

This cycle was excited to use as normal and somehow entered the wrong stupid date when I set it up and didn't realize it until about a week & a half later. When I tried to just change the date the whole stupid thing happened all over again!!!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Aww I am loving everyone's stories. I feel like I know you girls a lot better now. So since my temp spiked quite a bit this morning, that could mean I already O'ed? I am so confused. I posted my readings and my temps on pg 136 or 137, can someone shed some light on my darkness...hahahah


----------



## Whitbit22

Ready- my temp always goes super low around 96ish a few days before O.. probably because of Estrogen production but idk for sure. after that it always goes up a little and then I O. if your cycles are around 33 days you probably havent O'd yet although I cant say for sure--do you know when you usually O? I try also using LH strips around the Ovacue's predicted O, which helps me confirm it and makes me not doubt the monitor.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Whitbit, I don't really know when I O, which is the main reason I bought ovacue. I have 30 day cycles normally. Ovacue predicted I would o on the 21st, so I guess we will just wait and see. This stuff is so confusing..


----------



## Whitbit22

Even with 30 day cycles--which is what I usually have (anywhere from 28-31) I always O between day 14 and 18.. Titi has 25-28 day cycles (I think?) and her O is normally around day 11-13

So your cycle length is really dependant on your O day


----------



## Titi

Hi Ready-
Without having a full month of temps and charting them out there really isn't enough data for me to say anything about them. Its not the temp. degree that has anything to do with it but now low or far the temp is in reference to your coverline, which is an average of all your pre-ov temps. So without a good coverline reference-I can't say whether you have ov'd or not. Generally speaking 3 consecutive higher temps over the coverline, no matter what temperature they might be, will indicate ovulation occurred.

I agree it seems too early for you to have ov'd before cd 11 with a 30 day cycle. Based on your cue peak you will ov on cd13-15 which seems much more relialistic for that cycle. I'd say probably 14-15, maybe 16-off the cuff without anymore data. CD21 does NOT seem correct. My ovacue so far has predicted ovulation too late. 

I'd suggest to start doing opks now.......have you done those yet?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi,
I just tried a opk and I messed it up some how cause the blue was smeared and I could not tell. I may have kept it under the stream for longer than 5 seconds. I will try another one later. I guess I keep saying cd 21, but I mean June 21st is when ovacue is saying I will o, so that would be cd 15 for me. lol sorry for confusion


----------



## Titi

oh-ok-yeah, that sounds about perfect. Don't forget with your opk that your test line has to be at least as dark or darker than the control line to be positive. As soon as you get a full positive should ov in 12-36 +/- hours. Then you can stop opks.

Also-------you should take everything I say with a grain of salt. I have been ttc #1 going on my 20th cycle and have not had ANY luck getting pregnant-so not sure how much help I really am!

Also-not sure where the stupid witch is and its making me bonkers today. I have had three low temps and then a dive today below coverline at cd14. If I actually did ov on cd 13 like ovacue and ff originally said then with my typical lp I wouldn't expect AF until tomorrow but was really figuring it would be here today with these temps.

Anyway-nothing at all yet-so, either any moment (although 95% of the time she's here in the am) or I guess tomorrow morning afterall. This is so hard b/c my mind keeps playing tricks on me-I keep hoping I'm pg even though I do know in my heart its impossible when you are expecting af and temps below coverline. Also my vaginal readings have been pretty low-125-156 range. Also trying to tell myself maybe my secondary fertility thing with the ovacue was right and I did end up oving on cd18 and today was an ID! Ha! I'm looney tunes. I also know in my heart that didn't happen b/c the longest cycle of like my whole life was 29 days.


----------



## AreIn83

:hugs: Titi


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Awwww Titi I feel for you girl. It will happen though. Some how some way. I know you are going bonkers with all of this, but I feel in my heart you will get preggers! I know you say you have been trying for 20 cycles, so in my eyes you have a way better hang of this than I do, even if you have not been able to get pregs just yet. It will happen for all of us ladies on here. We all need to sprinkle baby dust and say prayers every day!


----------



## moochacha

Awww Titi :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Okay-here are my stats for last cycle-if anyone is interested now that I can correlate it.

My calendar was messed up a little and I didn't use the oral sensor the whole way through which may have skewed the results a little. I have set it up right this time for this cycle and will use both sensors throughout-after AF.

My "peak fertility" prediction on the ovacue for cd14 was wrong-but close-I Ov'd on cd13. 
However, doing it "manually" it was spot on-I got my cue peak of 166 on cd7 (was followed by a 125 on cd8 and an 81 on cd9) which would have originally set me up to ov 5-7 days after cue peak so between cd-12-14) This was right!

As far as the v low meaning you are going to ov 12-24 hours later, this was right also, but I think ONLY if you take your FIRST OV LOW *AFTER* YOU HAVE ALREADY IDENTIFIED YOUR CUE PEAK.TER. For example my lowest vaginal reading of all all month was a 76 on cd6-, and then other low numbers 86, 87 and 91 on cd 7, 8 & 9-which I assume throw away b/c it's before cue peak identified since they work in conjuction.
Because if you look it at that way, and don't start looking for a v low until AFTER cd 9 (which was the day my cue peak had been pinpointed as cd7)....then I went up to 115 on cd 10 and then went down again to 91 on cd11......then up to 96 & then 165 which is when ov was confirmed and then back down to 91 the next day. So If you look at not actually my lowest vaginal reading, but my lowest vaginal reading after the cue peak identified (not cue peak itself but the reading that confirms it), then 91 was the lowest in that sequence on cd 11 and I did ov 1-2 days later on cd13 am, if that makes any sense at all.

I know that part was longwinded-but I think we've all looked for the v low and based on my data that was too early.

So manually it was spot on-just the machine predicted one day too late but that may have been me inputting date wrong. Also It did confirm ov on the right day.

Now-I did have the freaky secondary fertlity thing which later said I actually ov on cd18 when I had another v spike (146). This was obviously not true-maybe because I had stopped using the oral sensor it got confused, IDK.

Hope some of that helps someone else.


----------



## nevertogether

DH and i's story is pretty long, so i'm just going to sum it up. We met in October 07, I was just out of a year long relationship so didn't want to date. We were off and on until April of 08 until we broke up and didn't speak to each other again until a night in August of 08 and decided to try to make 'us' work. DH shipped for basic in Sept of 08, I shipped in Oct of 08 and we married in Dec of 08. It's been a whirlwind since then. We have been NTNP the entire time we've known each other. DH has a daughter that will be 5 in August and a son that will be 3 in Sep. We actively started to try and conceive in Dec of 08 and he had to go back to the states at the end of that month. :bfn: that month, saw him again in February and tried again, :bfn: that month, and now we get to try again this cycle. Praying that we get our :bfp: 

Titi - I hope everything works out hun, I've still got my fingers crossed that you are preggo! :dust:

Ready - if your temp stays high it should confirm ovulation, but if it drops back down it could just be a case of a "fluke" temp and you haven't actually ovulated. Our body just loves to trick us doesn't it?

Arein - I'm glad to hear you are doing a little better hun :hugs: Your daughter is precious! I'm still here for you if you ever need it.

Moo - I still get happy seeing your ticker! Hoping one of us is next :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Im starting to think the Ovacue was off this time. :shrug:

Either that or the Hsg prevented or delayed my O. I dont even have a HINT of a line on my opk. It was with diluted urine though, so I will do another one tonight. ughh :growlmad:


----------



## nevertogether

whit when did ovacue predict o for you?


----------



## Whitbit22

Tomorrow cd 14. Off to try another opk


----------



## Whitbit22

Still neg :nope:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies. Okay so I got an ovulation confirmed today by my v reading. Ovacue originally guessed Monday as my o day, but I had a huge rise in my temp yesterday and my oral reading dropped. Today My oral reading was up and then my v reading sky rocketed and ovualtion was confirmed. I am glad I got some fun in with the hubby yesterday. I guess when they say ovulation confirmed is that a for sure thing, or can it be wrong?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Okay, I am so confused. I thought ovulation confirmed meant you ovulated? Or does it mean you are going to ovulate? OMG this is so confusing. It says peak fertile day June 21 then it has cd 11 as cycle day and I am not sure what that means, because today is cd 13 for me. What is going on Ladies??? lol


----------



## nevertogether

whit - hoping you get a positive OPK today hun :)

ready - mine was actually wrong. it confirmed ovulation on CD11, but then turned around and changed it's mind and decided i ovulated on CD16 (which i did.) i agree, it's quite confusing. do you have your temps?


----------



## Titi

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Okay, I am so confused. I thought ovulation confirmed meant you ovulated? Or does it mean you are going to ovulate? OMG this is so confusing. It says peak fertile day June 21 then it has cd 11 as cycle day and I am not sure what that means, because today is cd 13 for me. What is going on Ladies??? lol

Ready-ovulation confirms means you have already ovulated-the spike in both your temperature and your vaginal readings indicate the progesterone dominance (which replaces estrogen as the dominant hormone once you have ovulated and causes both these rises).

I have found both cycles that the ONE thing my ovacue has down is confirming ovulation-and it sounds by your temps that it has happened. Like I said-both cycles I used the ovacue it orginally predicted my highest fertility days too late.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi,
Yea I have a pretty good feeling I ovulated to. I was just confused by the peak fertility day it was giving me and then the cd it had listed. They just did not make sense to me. I had read that sometimes it is off and to ignore those messages, but i just wanted to make sure. I thought for sure that when it confirms ovulation it means you ovulated, so just had to ask and reassure myself.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-I do have my temps and I had a huge spike on Friday. My temps for the past six days have been:

96.6
96.9
96.9
97.3
96.9
96.9


----------



## nevertogether

i think it's safe to say you're in the two week wait hun! :thumbup:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never I think you are right. Now I just need baby dust sprinkled on me everyday while I wait.:dust:


----------



## nevertogether

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

i had all my friends that got a :bfp: last cycle and the cycle before to sprinkle baby dust on me, so here's to hoping it works for us both!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## zeezee

Titi said:


> ZeeZee-Your history isn't boring and I'm so sorry for what you went through. : (
> I hope you get a sticky bean really soon. :hugs:
> 
> Per request, here is our history: DH & I started dating in 2000 and I was on depo provera. Niether of us had never been or gotten anyone pg.
> 
> We built our house in 2003 and planned on getting married but wanted a nice wedding and didn't have a lot of money back then, and we still had a lot of other stuff to straighten out. We finally got engaged in 2007 when we felt everything in our life was in the best place (stupid us for waiting, now in hindsight but oh well, we tried to do right thing). I had come off depo in summer of 2004 and we used condoms only for about a year and then switched to w/d method. In May of 2008 I had my first midwife apt. for TTC as I planned to start soon after wedding. (09/08). All my preliminary blood & pap stuff looked normal/good and I went on prenatals. We officially started trying Jan 2009.
> By Oct. 09 I had a transvaginal ultrasound done to make sure everything was okay as far as cysts etc. since no luck whatsoever. This came back clear and also showed a nice ripe follicle.
> So then I had cd21 bloods done to confirm ovulation and other hormone levels and that all came back good.
> So DH went to our primary for an SA and that didn't come out so great. His count was normal at 45million but his motility was only 49%. This was in Novemeber.
> Since then he quit smoking and started eating healthier and taking fertilaid and spemen. Still not even a faint bfp ever.
> We have tried about everything imaginable.
> We haven't gone back for a recheck SA as our primary dr. did the first one and we've been told that once you go to an FS they want their own anyway, and we just haven't booked with an FS yet as DH is quite sure that we just need to give it time. I am getting VERY ready to book.
> 
> Now THATs a boring story.!

Titi - this is not boring at all :hugs: Are you going to see a RE soon? We went to one before we even started trying and she has been wonderful. I think the hardest thing about wanting what we all want so much is the total lack of control we really have over the whole process - I think having an RE helped me feel a teeeeensy bit more in control (although not much!).

Can't wait to hear what the new SA looks like


----------



## zeezee

AreIn83 said:


> Here's my story...
> When DH and I were 20, we got engaged. We had dated for nearly 3 years before this and were engaged for a year and a half before he broke it off. Cold feet and other girls....yes, multiple girls. We were young and stupid and it was a good thing for both of us, actually. About 3 months later, he convinced me that he was ready to try again so we moved into an apartment together (very much against my parents wishes) and lived together for 5 weeks. I moved back out because of reasons mentioned above. I moved in with my best friend to a little apartment and soon after, Luke and I started sleeping together. Not dating, just having sex. I had been exposed to meningitis while working in the ER and the hospital put me on prophylactic antibiotics and I told him my birth control may not work and he didn't care and BAM! I find out at 6 weeks I'm pregnant with Marley. We move back in together, get engaged after 3 months and got married when she was 5 months old. So minus our break-ups DH and I will have our 10 year anniversary Sept. 1st.
> I thought I didn't want anymore babies, I had a bad pregnancy with her and hated the whole idea so I went on Depo. When she turned 2 in April of 2008, I started thinking differently. I took my last injection in July 2008. In August of 2009, I saw my doctor. We had been trying for a year and I was ready for some help. He told me I had PCOS and put me on Aspirin, Metformin and Femara. Checked my blood, everything was normal. He never did an ultrasound until I got preg in Sept and started bleeding in October at 5w. Each ovary had 1 cyst...NOT PCOS. I had and early subchorionic and he told me I would miscarry by that Monday, I never did. I called on Tues and the nurse told me "Good, well then hold your breath and wait". My appointment wasnt' for another 3 weeks and they didn't want to do anything or see me or check another ultrasound so I switched doctors! My new doctor checked an ultrasound, I got to hear the heartbeat and see my little bean and 2 weeks later I lost it (10w5d). I never went back on the meds.
> I think you all know the rest, right?

Arein - you have been on such a rollercoaster sweetheart. I know you are seeing someone in July and I think that is super positive. I never realized how much some docs just don't know about all of this stuff - I was reading one post where a woman had lots of m/c's and then was diagnosed with Graves - simple blood test an RE would have done, but none of her primary care docs did. I suppose the point is, find someone you trust implicitly to do right by you. You have been through so much, I have everything crossed that you find someone who will do right by you.

xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
This baby dust is to all of us waiting to get a :bfp:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## zeezee

Ready2BaMommy said:


> AreIn thanks for sharing. I love everyone's stories. I personally don't have anything to exciting. I laid eyes on my husband when I was 19 when I was working at a credit union downtown. I was still with my high school sweet heart at the time, but we were coming to our end, because we were so young and he just was not wanting what I wanted. You would think after being with someone for 5 1/2 years he may know...lol well not when you are young I guess. Anyways when I see my husband for the first time at 19 I told everyone I worked with that I will marry that man. 5 years later at 24 I married him and he is my best friend. Our story is so long I would take me forever to type it, but I do believe in love at first site. We have been ttc for 10 months and he has been checked and he is good. I have been to my gyno and other than my yearly check ups, I have not been checked, but I really have never had issues. I am pretty regular with my cycles, so I just bought ovacue to help me pinpoint my o time! Lets hope it works. I have a feeling I am going to O sooner than what ovacue is saying though based on my numbers I got today.

This is a super sweet story  I hope the ovacue helps you pinpoint it and you get a bfp very very soon!


----------



## zeezee

Whitbit22 said:


> Sorry I cant be much help, Ready. Im used to being able to look at charts--since it is the pattern of temps you are looking for.
> 
> Our story starts in July 2007, when I was 19-turning 20 that August. Dh worked at a gas station 2 blocks from my house, and I had just come out of a serious relationship with a guy that had 2 kids. (it was awful leaving the kids-their mom was a crackhead that didnt watch them and I mothered them for about 6 months-heartbreaking) So not only did I have to get over him, but his children--which was considerably harder. I knew then I really wanted a stable relationship and children (although Ive always wanted kids-I just wanted them sooner now.) I had a crush on Dh and we flirted whenever I went into the gas station. I needed a job, and to get started rebuilding my life. I had also just quit a really bad drug habit, and I felt really alone. Well I applied and Dh later told me he threw away a bunch of applications and told his manager she should really hire me :haha: So she did, and we started dating about 2 months later. We got engaged two months after that, and married in a park on his lunchbreak on December 31st.
> 
> When we started dating in September--we held off until October and didnt have sex until then, and we talked about it and I went off bc. The first year we had to live with his parents for a while before moving into our own apartment.
> 
> All the while we had hoped something would happen but it didn't, so we saw a doc in 2008. Dh had a good SA, ran all the blood tests on me, but my testosterone was high so I have been repeatedly tested for that. PCOS was ruled out, but my endocrinologist just repeated a test done for CAH (very complicated--google it if you want) And I'm waiting for the results now. My first gyn put me on Clomid--varying doses but it didn't work. It did, however.. hyperstimulate me and I had 4 bouts of painful rupturing cysts-the last of which in December even though I had been off the Clomid for a year. I had not had any scans or tracking while on the medicine. My doctor got fired for being a womanizer-I don't know the details, but it sucked trying to find someone else who'd help me. Finally I went to a midwife for my yearly in April of this year, and she told me to start temping (I had been considering it anyway) and she referred me to my current doc. The doctor suggested what I would have requested--HSG. She also wanted me to see the endocrinologist to repeat the test for CAH which was what was just done. After I get the results I guess we will talk about the options, and if I dont get pregnant soon, we are going to start on clomid again. I might talk to her about doing femara instead if it comes to that--it makes me a little nervous.


Whit - have you got your results back yet? Have you done the hsg?

xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Okay I think I learned how to do these little icons..watch out girls..i will be crazy with the dust!!! lol


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> DH and i's story is pretty long, so i'm just going to sum it up. We met in October 07, I was just out of a year long relationship so didn't want to date. We were off and on until April of 08 until we broke up and didn't speak to each other again until a night in August of 08 and decided to try to make 'us' work. DH shipped for basic in Sept of 08, I shipped in Oct of 08 and we married in Dec of 08. It's been a whirlwind since then. We have been NTNP the entire time we've known each other. DH has a daughter that will be 5 in August and a son that will be 3 in Sep. We actively started to try and conceive in Dec of 08 and he had to go back to the states at the end of that month. :bfn: that month, saw him again in February and tried again, :bfn: that month, and now we get to try again this cycle. Praying that we get our :bfp:

Never! So you are effectively in your third or fourth month of trying - dude, that is tough. I have everything crossed for you that this time is THE time for you 

xx


----------



## nevertogether

oops, i meant actively TTC in december of *09* not 08. so this will be our third cycle actually TTC. the rest have all been NTNP. hopefully it's our last :)


----------



## zeezee

Ok ladies, I am going to stop peppering this thread with posts from me after this LOL. I am trying to work out what day I ovulated - this is the first cycle I have temp'ed, and here is the link to my chart (I hope - I am having trouble with the whole ticker thing):

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0

And here are my ovacue readings:

CD2:113
CD3: 85
CD4: 83
CD5: 106
CD6: 93
CD7: 110
CD8: 134
CD9: 111
CD10: 119
CD11: 103
CD12: 94
CD13: 69
CD14: 82
CD15: 117
CD16: 117

Heeeeelllppppp!!!!!


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> oops, i meant actively TTC in december of *09* not 08. so this will be our third cycle actually TTC. the rest have all been NTNP. hopefully it's our last :)

:dust:

(and it will be so nice to hang out with your man too I bet  )


----------



## nevertogether

link doesn't work zeezee - try going to sharing on the left hand navigation bar and click on home page set up the URL at the top of that page (not in the address bar, but actually on the page) is the URL you will give us.


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> link doesn't work zeezee - try going to sharing on the left hand navigation bar and click on home page set up the URL at the top of that page (not in the address bar, but actually on the page) is the URL you will give us.

thanks never - does this work? [note: think it works now, but any any advice on making the ticker thing work would be great!!]

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Whitbit22

Id say youre about 4 dpo :)

ready- dust away!

:dust:

zeezee I had an all clear on the hsg :) should be getting the other results by tuesday!

Havent done an opk yet today but I did get a nice temp dip so going to bd this afternoon anyway :)


----------



## zeezee

YAY whit! I am so glad the hsg was clear! That is one huge hurdle out of the way!


----------



## zeezee

Oh, and some more info for those of you know know about pinpoinitng ovulation, I had a scan on Thursday (CD13 and I had NOT ovulated then), I also had a +opk on Thursday morning (CD13) then I had a hsg trigger shot on Thursday 8am. So I am trying to narrow down whether I (a) ovulated on CD14, (b) ov'd on CD15, or (c) never ov'd.

I need to go back to school and take some science classes LOL


----------



## nevertogether

judging by your chart i would definitely say you have already ovulated. i would like to say CD14 judged on your chart. your cue peak is CD10. you also have a big spike in your OR CD15. not sure if that would confirm o.. maybe another girl will be able to explain the readings, but based on your chart i would say CD14.

ticker is simple. put this in front of the address and this at the end :)


----------



## zeezee

Whitbit22 said:


> Id say youre about 4 dpo :)

I know right! It totally looks like CD12 was it - and my last 2 cycles it was, but see post above, def absolutely did not ov on CD12, scan on CD13 showed the two follicles still there. ALTHOUGH - I did have 3 follicles on the Tuesday scan, maybe one released naturally on the Thursday so that's why it didn't appear on the Thursday scan... OOOOOOO - I think that idea!! LOL


----------



## Whitbit22

I know its the biggest relief in the world! 

That dip is lookin good hun Id say you ovulated then :)


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> judging by your chart i would definitely say you have already ovulated. i would like to say CD14 judged on your chart. your cue peak is CD10. you also have a big spike in your OR CD15. not sure if that would confirm o.. maybe another girl will be able to explain the readings, but based on your chart i would say CD14. i think if you get one more high temp it should give you cross hairs for that day.
> 
> ticker is simple. put this in front of the address and this at the end :)

You rock never! Thank you so much  I am pretty freaked out about this - CD15 is out of whack with my IUI on CD14 so I am feeling a little low about this right now.


Z
xx


----------



## nevertogether

honestly zee zee, it looks like your temp on CD15 is too low for a post o temp though..which is what it would be if you ovulated CD14. everyone is different though, but i've read pre-o temps are 97.0 - 97.7 and post o are 97.7 and up for *most* girls.


----------



## nevertogether

97.8 is DEFINITELY a post o temp though. have you tried playing around and putting temps in the next three days to see when it confirms O? i'm thinking CD15 now.. :shrug:


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> honestly zee zee, it looks like your temp on CD15 is too low for a post o temp though..which is what it would be if you ovulated CD14. everyone is different though, but i've read pre-o temps are 97.0 - 97.7 and post o are 97.7 and up for *most* girls.

Yeah, I agree with you never, which is why I feel a littel crappy :-( Apparently the ovidrel trigger shot is supposed to force ovulation a about the 36 hour mark, which would have been 8pm riday, but I have read it can take up to 42-48 hours, which is why I am a little freaked, b/c we BD at the 36 hour mark (post ovidrel shot), but not again after that.

Thanks again never 

xx


----------



## nevertogether

what CD's did you :sex: zeezee?


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> 97.8 is DEFINITELY a post o temp though. have you tried playing around and putting temps in the next three days to see when it confirms O? i'm thinking CD15 now.. :shrug:

great suggestion! I will do that now - and I might adjust the temp too, because I took it at 7am, rather than 6am like I usually do, so I should adjust down to 97.57 I guess (at least according to a book I was reading). Thanks for being totally awesome and helping me with this. :hugs:


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> what CD's did you :sex: zeezee?

BD on CD10, CD11, CD12, CD14, and had IUI on CD14 as well


----------



## nevertogether

no problem honey. without DH here i have nothing better to do then look at charts and stuff and help out you great ladies :) let me know what you figure out by playing with it


----------



## nevertogether

if you ovulated on CD15 though you still have a very good chance with all of that :sex:ing you got in beforehand though :thumbup:


----------



## zeezee

Clearly I am now hijacking this thread - sorry chaps!

I put in 97.5 on CD17 (i.e. tomorrow) and the chart says I ov'd on CD14 - this gives me hope!!


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> if you ovulated on CD15 though you still have a very good chance with all of that :sex:ing you got in beforehand though :thumbup:

DH is still smiling... I, on the other hand, am absolutely exhausted from it all LOL


----------



## nevertogether

that's GREAT zeezee! so i was right the first time, LOL. well, at least we know that you have ovulated and that you got enough :sex: in to make this a great cycle!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

So since I had a temp spike on Friday morning i immediately had :sex: with my hubby. I have been reading that once the spike hit you have already ovulated, but my o was not confirmed till Saturday,so do you all think I still have a good chance since we had :sex: on Friday, or do you think i could of missed it. ovacue is also still giving me a high reading for today, but if i have already o'ed then it's to late for :sex: right?


----------



## nevertogether

a spike in temperature usually confirms ovulation ready. however, it takes three high temps to confirm it. yours doesn't stay high, it drops back down. so i'm not fully confident just yet that you have ovulated hun.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-yea i know which is why this is so confusing. Do you use the V sensor?


----------



## nevertogether

yes i have the v sensor hun. have you tried putting your temps into fertility friend? that would help a lot.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-i did start using Fertility Friend last night. I am getting concerned though cause i have read that if you have a rise and then immediately go down in temp after ovulating, then I may have a short luteal phase or a luteal phase problem, which is making me concerned. I am hoping ovacue is wrong and i still have not ovulated...or maybe i have a problem which is why I have not got pregnant yet.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sure that's not the case hun. i would give it a few days and keep :sex:ing to see how it turns out.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks Never. I hope that's not the case. I need to stop reading all the stuff on the internet...lol I get my self all worked up and think something is wrong before I even know. I am just going to continue to get some :sex:ing in and just see what happens. :hugs: to you for all your advice you have given me.


----------



## nevertogether

i do the same thing, haha.


----------



## zeezee

Can I just say how much I love this group


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Awwww well Zeezee we love you too!!!:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

me three!!


----------



## Titi

ZeeZee-You should really get the vag sensor, it would help. I'd say that ovulation could have been cd13-15-but can't really pin it down better without vaginal readings & the link just took me to my chart! 

As far as whether or not we'll see an RE-yes, I'm sure......maybe this cycle....We've had so much going on that it's hard to think about fitting it in & stuff.


----------



## Titi

oh okay Zee-I see your chart now. I think CD 14-(which is why you don't have crosshairs yet b/c you haven't had three consecutive higher temps over coverline).......which would coincide with your cue peak on cd8.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I just started charting my bbt about 6 days ago and I am using a normal digital thermometer. What do all you girls use? I have read that some women get actual thermometers that say BBT on them. I have read digital thermometers can be inaccurate and not reliable.


----------



## nevertogether

i have a BBT ready


----------



## nevertogether

ovacue says peak fert CD13 to 13. i'm hoping that's not the case since i don't see DH until CD15. sigh. it's basing it on my OR i took on sat though, CD5, about 7 hours later than usual. i hope that's the issue and i stay on track like on the past 3 cycles. i've been CD16 march & may cycle and CD17 on april cycle. i got a temp dip this morning, which i got 5 days before O last cycle and if i count 5 days from today it's CD13. ugh. :cry: FX'ed for me ladies that it's just a temp dip and i o regular. :cry: i knew i would stress out closer to o considering DH and i have such a small window!


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww dont stress! I had a temp dip before O later than usual.. and my O date was supposed to be earlier than usual. it is so hard to tell! Ovacue may have been wrong for me this cycle. I guess I will knwo within a couple of days since I havent gotten a positive opk yet. I really hope you stay on track hun! :hugs:

Ready i also use a bbt :) It can detect important fluctuations.


----------



## Whitbit22

Oh no! I just realized I missed a reading.. Even though today was my predicted O day- im not convinced and completely forgot to take the reading. :(


----------



## nevertogether

hey hun - well, ovacue was wrong for me last cycle. it predicted max fertility CD12-14 and then on CD13 it changed to max fertility CD12-16 and i ovulated on CD16. it even confirmed o on CD12, but took that back too. but my temping and opk's was clearly CD16. trying not to put too much faith in it right now, but it's hard not too. i ovulated late on the february cycle we were together so it would be just my luck to ovulate early on this cycle. sigh. praying!

what reading did you miss whit? were you able to talk to your doctor about the testing you had done delaying ovulation?


----------



## Titi

Ready2BaMommy said:


> I just started charting my bbt about 6 days ago and I am using a normal digital thermometer. What do all you girls use? I have read that some women get actual thermometers that say BBT on them. I have read digital thermometers can be inaccurate and not reliable.

Hi Ready-for charting it needs to be a basal thermometer (that will give you a second place after the decimal, IE 98.34 instead of just 98.3)


----------



## Titi

oh Never! I bet it's wrong-mine has been wrong every time-so far-just in the opposite direction (too late). Don't pay much attention to temps yet-I think its too soon to say based on temping what will happen in 5+ days.

Whit-the one time I missed a reading it was a crucial one-which messed everything up. All you can hope is that it wasn't-then it won't do anything to mess up your readings-but like you said, it's hard to have confidence now-: (


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Good morning girls,
Well I don't have a bbt, so I will go out and get one of those today. According to my digital thermometer I have another temp spike today of 97.4, I had a reading of 96.9 yesterday. Ovacue had to day as my peak fertile day, but said I o'ed on Saturday, so not sure what to think. I was feeling small shooting pains last night in my low back area. I am just wondering if I really o'ed on Saturday. Something is telling me I did not.


----------



## nevertogether

ready - if your temps stay up after today then the likelihood is that you ovulated yesterday


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I am thinking I o'ed yesterday possibly, just by the shooting pains I was having and a small gut feeling that I have. I guess we will see.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi said ovacue is usually right when it says she oe's, but you are saying it's been wrong for you before, so I am hoping that it was wrong for me to. I was getting a little worried because of my temp spike and then the next day it dropped.


----------



## crazy84

Hey ladies!! Just wanted to pop over and say hi. Arein I'm so sorry for your loss. I am glad you are doing ok. Never- What's the count down at??? Good luck to everyone!!! I hope you all get your BFP's very soon!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

7 days crazy! wow, you're almost 13 weeks. has it really been that long??


----------



## nevertogether

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Titi said ovacue is usually right when it says she oe's, but you are saying it's been wrong for you before, so I am hoping that it was wrong for me to. I was getting a little worried because of my temp spike and then the next day it dropped.

yes, mine was wrong. perhaps our bodies gear up to ovulate but then don't? that's the only thing i can think of. it confirmed ovulation on CD12, but then later changed my max fertility to CD12-16 (was originally 12-14) i guess it caught it's bad. then with my opk's and charting, i ovulated on CD16.


----------



## Titi

yeah mine was right when it said confirmed-just not right at predicting.

New #'s:

cd1 89
cd2 96
cd3 95


----------



## nevertogether

CD01 - 191
CD02 - 203
CD03 - 179 V - 188
CD04 - 227 V - 116 
CD05 - 192 V - none
CD06 - 253(took 7 hours late) V - 220
CD07 - 193 V - 136
CD08 - 208


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, you could be right about our bodies gearing up for o, but not doing it till later. Here our my numbers so far:

cd15 80 97.4
cd14 100 128 96.9
cd13 80 155 97.3
cd12 69 91 96.9
cd11 97 55 96.9
cd10 93 44 96.6
cd 9 81 58
cd 8 104 76
cd 7 101 104
cd6 95
cd5 101
cd4 138
cd3 75


----------



## nevertogether

is your VR the first or second number?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

The second number have not done my vr for today. I usually do that around 5p.m


----------



## Titi

Never-when you took your reading late did you wake up late or take it after doing stuff?


----------



## AreIn83

Happy Monday...sigh. Hope everyone had a good weekend. We went to Six Flags Saturday and it was hhhhoooooooootttttttt.


----------



## nevertogether

ready - i can see why it confirmed o. you got a low v reading on cd12 and then it spiked on cd13. was it cd12 it confirmed o for? i never got a v spike last cycle. had titi and i wondering the whole time. :shrug:

titi - i drank the night before and went to bed at like 1 or 2 in the morning so i took the reading as soon as i woke up, like noonish.

arein - glad to hear you had a good weekend. i miss going to six flags. i can always remember it being a blast, but also have always remembered it being very hot too!


----------



## AreIn83

Liana-It was actually really, uh, trashy? :haha: My stepmom told me it's always been like that, I'm just getting too old to really enjoy Six Flags like I used to. We went with my sister and her boyfriend. He's from Punjab, India and had never ridden a roller coaster. He had a death grip on the restraints, that was entertaining in itself!


----------



## nevertogether

haha that sounds hilarious! :rofl: yeah, i guess you don't pay much attention to that when you're little do you. i've only been to the dallas one, and it's been years!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, it actually confirmed that I o'ed on cd 13 and I was really confused because it listed cd11 and had my peak fertility day as June 21st. It was very confusing to me and still is actually...lol


----------



## nevertogether

i just wrote a whole long response and it deleted it. ah..

well, as i've learned from titi, you are supposed to ovulate 12-36 hours after you v low (CD12) for you and the temp spike is used to confirm ovulation which is why it chose CD13. i don't think the max fertility changes even if ovulation is confirmed. mine did this:

max fertility CD12-14
ovulation confirmed CD12
max fertility CD12-16

then lynn from ovacue looked at it and said she thinks i ovulated on CD15 based on my readings, but what happened to me is a rare occurrence (not sure what she meant by that..) my chart i didn't clearly have a shift until CD17 so it confirmed me on CD16 (i only have dashed cross hairs on my chart because i got ewcm after ovulation..if i take that out it changes to definite solid cross hairs) and my opk's didn't go negative until CD17.

i guess our bodies are just really weird.. :shrug:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

LOL...Never, yea I will def agree with my body being weird. I am trying to understand it with all this charting. I just wonder why my temp spiked for one day and then went right back down, supposably it is suppose to stay up for several days and mine did not, but today I have a large spike again in temp. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

not sure hun, all i can think of is that it geared up to ovulate, but didn't, chose another eggy and tried again with success (which would be confirmed when your temp stays up)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yea I am hoping that is what happened. I guess we shall wait and see. When do you get to see your hubby again?


----------



## nevertogether

next monday :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I bet you can't wait! Is that time frame matching with your cycle predictions? I know that has to be hard to plan for.


----------



## nevertogether

well, march cycle i ovulated CD16, april cycle i ovulated CD17, and this last cycle i decided to try out soy to see if it changed my ovulation date as i wanted a stronger ovulation. still ovulated on CD16. i'm seeing DH on CD15,16, and 17, so i'm just hoping my body sticks with it. if not, i guess it's just not meant to be. :shrug:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well I am sprinkling :dust: for you! I really hope it works out for you. I never understood how women before could get so worked up and so consumed in ttc. Now that I am in the boat I totally get it and can truly understand. The process is so much work and is a huge let down when we don't get our :bfp:! So I am once again sprinkling :dust: for all of us!


----------



## nevertogether

it will happen honey. there's always another month.


----------



## crazy84

I am sprinkling tons of baby dust on you too never!!!!! Yes I am almost 13 weeks..... Since I found out so early it has gone a little slow. But I am easing up on all my worrying now! Well I am so excited for you!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

yay preggo dust is the best! :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

so i just found this, "Although, the Soy does make your body produce extra LH and FSH... so you might notice things that look like O is coming that will subside before they come back for real." when a girl asked why she got a huge dip after her last dose of soy on CD7. this could be why i got such a big dip on CD8 as well. :happydance: could also explain ovacue being all out of wack. i have 24 hour duty from 0900 wed to 0900 thursday. i know i can't take my temp, because of sleep..but are you able to take ovacue readings without sleep. like if i took it to duty and did it at the same times? i could definitely get my v reading in wed night, it would just be my o reading thursday morning with no sleep that i would worry about. what do you ladies think? had a long talk with DH about a :baby: today and we are both into trying this 100%. just hoping we get it this cycle..don't even want to think about waiting until november!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

NT, that is a hard one. I am not sure you would get a proper reading, but you might.


----------



## nevertogether

i guess we will see, :shrug: anyone else have any thoughts on it? 

OR went up to 233 today. my cue peak was 253 but taken like 7 hours after normal and a night of drinking so i'm not looking too much into that. hoping maybe my next two will confirm today as my cue peak, but not so sure considering i can only take an accurate reading tomorrow, but not so sure about thursday.

temp shot up today to 97.6, which is back into my normal pre-o range, however, i didn't sleep well at all. i went to bed at 11pm, woke up at 2am, woke up again at 2:30am, 3:00am dog decided to pee in floor (his medicine makes him have to pee more than usual) so i had to get up and clean it. fell back to sleep at 4:00am and then woke up at 4:50am. not quite sure how i'm functioning right now. thinking without all that it would have been maybe 97.5 which is pretty normal for me, but who knows.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies:

I've been away for a while but I read through all the posts since I've been gone.

A~Glad to see you are doing ok.

NT~Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust

To all the Newbies like myself, welcome.

My cycles have been crazy for the past two months. May was 32 days and than AF showed her head again 17 days later. I think it was because I was stressed but we shall see. I can't start my Ovacue until my next cycle so be prepared for losts of questions...LOL. I have the Ovacue II because I want to just look at colors and not have to do too much math...LOL

I had a Cheri Reading and it was positive. She sees a June delivery and a boy, both which line up with my planned conception month and what I am hoping to have. I am super excited by that even though I had the reading done just for fun.


~~~Sending LOTS of Baby Dust to everyone~~~

~D


----------



## Titi

Never-I don't know what to think about that reading-Probably not too accurate if it wasn't taken within 2 hours of normal time. Even though you were sleeping, your hormones & saliva are probably different at different times of day. I'd say today's temp definitely wasn't reliable either........I learned last cycle that the solid 3 hours sleep is much more important than the time you take it.

Anyway I'm giving up temping this cycle. I thought I was going to but I'm not-just going to use the ovacue. This is also the last cycle I'm going to use the ovacue before taking a summer break. This is starting to get to be too much for me.

Hi Dyme-good to see you again-ask away........we have all been learning a LOT!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Good morning girls. Well this is the second day in a row for my temp staying elevated, so I am not so sure i o'ed on Friday. I think I o'ed on Sunday if i go by my temps, but I don't really know. Since this is my first cycle with ovacue I don't enough info just yet, so I am just going along for the ride. :dust::dust::dust::dust: sprinkling dust for all of us!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Titi- I hope, hope, hope you get your BFP but if you do get to the point where you're taking a break....it is the biggest relief. It feels really good to not worry and think about being pregnant or getting pregnant day after day. It's all consuming and to get some peace is really good for your emotional mindset.


----------



## Titi

awww thanks Arein-I wish the same for you. I was going to go all out one more this cycle but need to bring it down a notch already. I'm just tired. It's trite-but what's meant to be will be. I will find peace in it.

:hugs:


----------



## Titi

cd1 89
cd2 96
cd3 95
cd4 102; 121


----------



## AreIn83

titi- :hugs: If your body is telling you to rest, then you should. I should have listened to mine last cycle. Lesson learned the hard way!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

okay girls..Just did a v reading and got a dark purple square saying ovulation confirmed. I also got that on Saturday the 19th, but that square was not as dark of purple as this one. They both said my peak Fertile was 6/21, is that when I am the most fertile??? Here are my readings so far:
cd16 92 209 97.1
cd15 80 131 97.4
cd14 100 128 96.9
cd13 80 155 97.3
cd12 69 91 96.9
cd11 97 55 96.9
cd10 93 44 96.6
cd 9 81 58
cd 8 104 76
cd 7 101 104
cd6 95
cd5 101
cd4 138
cd3 75


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I just read a little further about the dark purple square and that means second fertility. Is it possible my second egg will not mature either? I hope that is not the case. Wow I wonder if there is something wrong with me and this whole time I did not know. I have regular cycles for the most part and I have not really noticed anything out of the ordinary, do any of you get the second fertility reading? I am confused.


----------



## Titi

Ready-I dunno what is up with that second fertility thing. The research I did seemed it was basically something Zetek made up and at least 3 of us have had this in the last cycle and I think if it was true it would be a rarer occurence than that. At any rate-mine was totally untrue. EVERYTHING confirmed my first ovulation-Temps, body symptoms, my luteal phase, etc. I think the second one was an anomoly. However I think Never had it happen and her SECOND one was right.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I think my second one is right to. I have the symptoms of ovulation now and really did not have symptoms on saturday or before saturday. Yea 3 of us having the second fertility reading is kind of strange to me. :shrug:


----------



## moochacha

Titi loving that profile pic, you're sooo beautiful!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies - 

well, i e-mailed lynn last night. she answered neither of my questions, lol. one being if CD6 was my cue peak even if i it was 7 hours later than normal and the other being if i took my OR 0500 thursday with out sleep or to not take it at all. all she told me that CD6 was my cue peak and that i should ovulate CD13. which is two things i already knew. hoping it's wrong again though, because i don't see DH until CD15. but i can't change my body.. :shrug:

moo - can you give us any tips? hehe

ready - titi, is right i got secondary fertility too, however, i don't have the same as you two do i have the classic version. i self diagnosed myself haha. here are my readings from last month so i can show you. 

CD01 - 
CD02 - 195 
CD03 - 205 
CD04 - 223 
CD05 - 205 
CD06 - 230 
CD07 - 234 
CD08 - 251 *FIRST CUE PEAK* 
CD09 - 231 
CD10 - 228	v - 261 
CD11 - 243 V - 187
CD12 - 248 v - 282 *SECOND CUE PEAK*
CD13 - 191 v - 105 *OVULATION CONFIRMED* (CD13 again too?)
CD14 - 148 v - 146
CD15 - 213 v - 127
CD16 - 151 v - 153 *ACTUAL DATE OF OVULATION*
CD17 - 222 v - 144
CD18 - 201 v - 125
CD19 - 216 v - 138
CD20 - 226 v - 146

i didn't even start getting positive OPK's (i use the cb digitals with the smileys so i am sure) until CD13. i usually get positive's for 3 days so this is right. i didn't get a clear thermal shift until CD17 which makes me even more confident that i ovulated on CD16. CD17 was also my first day of negative OPK's so confirms the surge was gone. hope this helps you hun. now, honestly, if you put your temps into fertility friend you would understand it so much more. based on your temps i would give you CD14 for o because of the big shift in temps. if you get a few more in the 97's that should confirm it.

hope this helps. glad to see you arein, i hope everything is nice and relaxing for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Never-you should reply to Lynn that that wasn't what you needed help with. I think.

awww Moocha that is super sweet-thanks hun how are you doing?


----------



## nevertogether

i thought about it, but i figured she might just put the question aside like she did already. i will try again though hun. i usually get 3 days worth of positive OPK's, if i o on CD13 i should already be getting them. negative today at 1pm. don't want to speak too soon though. i need ovacue to be wrong haha


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never I hope ovacue is wrong for you. :winkwink: I am over here going crazy though because I don't know what to think about my second fertility reading. It's kind of annoying to not know what the heck is going on. I guess I will just see what happens next cycle. I have a bad feeling no :bfp: for me this cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

have you tried fertility friend?


----------



## zeezee

Question: when does the ovacue confirm ovulation? I have not had a confirmation yet


----------



## nevertogether

when you get a v low and then a v spike afterwards zeezee. you have to have the v sensor for it


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, actually I just started using fertility friend about a week ago and according to my temp reading today, it says I o'ed on Sunday, which pretty much lines up with ovacue with my second fertility square reading, so I feel a little bit better about my readings. So I guess I am in the two week waiting period. Now all I can do is hope and pray!


----------



## nevertogether

that is what i figured hun, do you have a link to your chart?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Here is the link...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## nevertogether

ready go on the left nav bar choose sharing and then the link at the top of your page is yours


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

<a href="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f7929">My Ovulation Chart</a>


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-lol...I think this one is right
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f7929


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance: yes, definitely in the 2ww! 3 temps over your cover line that is AWESOME! that paired with the EWCM. did you guys get to :sex: near that or on that day? :dust:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-yes we did get some :sex: in on that day and Friday! Now I just anxiously await. I am not going to get to excited, but it is so hard not to...I just can't wait to start checking, but I am going to hold off. I know it's to soon.


----------



## nevertogether

ready that is such awesome news though! i'm happy to have been helping you the whole way :hugs: 5 days until i see my DH. i'm super anxious, but sad for it to be over, because it will be november until i see him again. sigh, what we do for the military!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never- I am so grateful that you were helping me...:hugs: I would of been really lost without you. I am very excited for you to see your DH!!! I can only imagine how hard it is to go so long without seeing him, but make this visit one to remember...lol I am sprinkling tons of :dust: for you and your DH.


----------



## nevertogether

awww thank you ready that means a lot! let's hope all of girls can be bump buddies. i'm pretty sure moo is waiting very impatiently on us!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Ohhh the thought of a baby bump is so exciting..I hope we all get our bumps soon.


----------



## nevertogether

titi - i talked to lynn and she said to take my reading after i sleep, whether its day or evening so i guess we will see. i'm so tired already!


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> ready that is such awesome news though! i'm happy to have been helping you the whole way :hugs: 5 days until i see my DH. i'm super anxious, but sad for it to be over, because it will be november until i see him again. sigh, what we do for the military!

5 days!! That is SUPER exciting never  You must be beside yourself waiting!


----------



## nevertogether

zeezee - there is no way i can explain it!


----------



## Titi

Possible cue peak today, but last cycle my cue peak was 166 on cd 7, so it may go up in the next day or so. 

1-89
2-96
3-95
4-102/121
5-112/116
6-134

Never-So did Lynn say it doesn't matter what time you take reading if it is after a sleep?
So excited for your visit. Guess we won't be seeing you on here for a few days!!!!! You two are going to be :sex:, :sex:, :sex:, :sex:!!!!!!!

Now, if you do get pg-does that change your arrangements?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Good Morning ladies! I don't have much to talk about really since I am in my 2ww period. My temp is still up, so this is day 4 of high temps and I did wake up with a bit of a cold, but it could be my allergies. Never-it's 4 days and counting for you. I am very excited for you.

Titi, that looks like a cue peak to me. Woohoo lets get your ball rolling. I am on cloud nine today for some reason. It's normally to early for me to be saying "woohoo" hahahha.
:dust::dust::dust::dust:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust
I had to sprinkle my baby dust for the day!


----------



## nevertogether

good morning ladies! 

titi - no, lynn did not say that it mattered that it was later than day. she just said to take the temp when i wake during the day (night) as long as i have some sleep before it. i got 251 today as my OR which is my second highest so far (my first highest being the day i took it 7 hours late.) not sure how accurate it is, but i really couldn't do it any other way. as for plans changing, i would probably chapter out of the army if i got pregnant so that i could be a 24/7 mom :) as for your CP, let's see what tomorrow brings! if it's another high the same day as last cycle than perhaps you will O the same time.

ready - so great to hear that your temps have stayed up. that means you are 4DPO :happydance: i bet you are super excited :) do you know when you are going to test?


----------



## Titi

awwwwwwww I'd love to be a full time mom!


----------



## Titi

was hoping something cool would happen when I hit 2,000 posts but guess not.


----------



## nevertogether

haha, dang! like fireworkers would go off or you would get a million dollars? that would be freaking awesome. :haha: yeah, i would too. DH said that is what he wants whenever we do get pregnant, but i guarantee you i would go batty being at home all the time. that's juts me :)


----------



## AreIn83

DH has also said he wants me to be a SAHM but I worked too hard for my degree. Secondly, I wouldn't be able to just stay in the house all day, day after day. I would want to go do stuff and with one income, it would be dangerous if I were allowed that much time to shop and run around.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-I have not decided when I am going to test. I definitely do not want to test to early, but it is so hard not to have the urge. I was eight days late with my period in May, so I really thought I was pregs and got really discouraged when the :witch: showed her face. That is what made me get really serious about purchasing the ovacue, it was a major let down and I wanted to at least have some sort of an idea when I o'ed.


----------



## nevertogether

i like my ovacue and everything, lol, but i still see myself relying more on temps and OPK's then anything...


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I would say any woman lucky enough to have the opportunity to stay home with her children should do it. There are ways to get out of the house and still have a life. I was bounced around from babysitter to babysitter as a child, because my parents had no choice. Luckily we run our own business and we run it out of our home, so I will definitely be home with my kids a lot. I can see where it would be hard for woman who enjoy their jobs or just simply do not want to go down to one income, but I strongly believe it is an amazing opportunity to get to stay home with the kiddos.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I def like the temp charting. OPK's really never work for me. I never got positive readings from them. I am not sure if my lh surge is not strong enough or what, but they just never worked for me, which is why I ended up with ovacue. I am strictly relying on my temps and ovacue right now. My fingers are crossed so tight...lol


----------



## nevertogether

well, the military is set up pretty nicely to support a wife and family so my husband has always been very open about wanting me to be a SAHM. he likes the idea of supporting his family i guess :) i might do small jobs here or there, but i highly doubt i will do too much. i've been working since 15 and i supported DH for a while so a few years off... it's my turn :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

That's right Never! It's your turn and if he is okay with it, then I say go for it. I think your hands will be plenty full at first with a brand new baby. I could see maybe doing some small jobs once they hit school age.


----------



## nevertogether

ready - some people have short LH surges and i've read of people even missing them because they get them during their sleep. you could just be missing the surges, even with doing your OPK's. i have very long LH surges. i get a positive OPK usually three days before i ovulate and i ovulate on the 3rd day and my temp rises the next :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, that's what I was thinking. My surge is just to short. I was getting so frustrated with them never showing positive, so I really never knew when I was o'ing. Which is why we probably have been unable to get pregnant.


----------



## Titi

I too would love to be a f/t SAHM but won't ever be able to. We run a pretty hectic business and I am the boss-But, we too have a home office and can work opposite shifts so that would help except I imagine sometimes it is harder to work from home b/c your children are there and assume you are readily available when can't always be-will probably have to have some in home help, IDK. Haven't guessed how that would work yet but have to get pg first!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I would imagine you would have to have some sort of in home help. That's what I am planning for. We run a pretty hectic business as well, but we will just make it work and you are so right, the kids will think you are readily available at all times and that surely is not the case....here is some more :dust: for all of us..hahahah I just love the baby :dust:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well this has nothing to do with prego business, but I would just like to say as cute as little bunny rabbits can be, they are really demolishing my pretty lillys that I just planted!!! 
:growlmad: I tried sprinkling chili powder on them and they still are eating them. I planted marigolds around them, because supposedly they don't like the smell of marigolds...uhhh yea right, they don't seem to mind right now. My only option is to fence them in and I am working with very limited space where they are planted. Gesshhh! Try to make the yard pretty and little rodents mess it all up. Okay I am done venting....why not sprinkle some :dust: while i am here.


----------



## nevertogether

girls - i was laying on the couch yesterday watching oprah after my 24 hour duty shift and guess who bust in the front door. DH!!!!! i was so happy i almost cried and absolutely speechless because i had NO IDEA he was coming to see me!! words can't describe how happy i am right now. he has to leave at noon today to go back to training, but it just made my life for sure. i get to see him again monday, thank God! we did get lots of :sex: in though :) hehe. i love my husband!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

NT~~~

AWESOME!!!! I am so happy for you! I've been counting down the days for you...LOL...

D~


----------



## zeezee

Never!! I burst into a smile when I read that your DH came home! I am super happy for you honey.

Z
xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never that is amazing news! I am so happy for you..


----------



## AreIn83

Never-Aw! Yay! What a great surprise!


----------



## Titi

whooohoooooooooooo Never!!!!! What a wonderful surprise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moochacha

nevertogether said:


> girls - i was laying on the couch yesterday watching oprah after my 24 hour duty shift and guess who bust in the front door. DH!!!!! i was so happy i almost cried and absolutely speechless because i had NO IDEA he was coming to see me!! words can't describe how happy i am right now. he has to leave at noon today to go back to training, but it just made my life for sure. i get to see him again monday, thank God! we did get lots of :sex: in though :) hehe. i love my husband!!

Yay what a great surprise :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## moochacha

Hey girls I'm fine, all I'm feeling at the moment are cramps. :( I had a tiny tiny bit of spotting, I was freaked out about it because of my history. If we MC this would be my 4th MC and 5th loss. :(

I was so scared about the spotting that I felt really bad telling DH about it, I feel like I'm letting him down. The spotting has gone away and hardly anything. My scan is in another two weeks.


----------



## crazy84

Never- That is soooooooooo awesome!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!! Lots of baby dust to all of you!!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls, so I am 5dpo and my temp is still up. I was also having some cramping last night and I got woke up by it this morning at 5:30a.m. Not sure what that is all about, but it's way to soon for me to have cramps like that. This 2ww is so long!


----------



## AreIn83

moochacha said:


> Hey girls I'm fine, all I'm feeling at the moment are cramps. :( I had a tiny tiny bit of spotting, I was freaked out about it because of my history. If we MC this would be my 4th MC and 5th loss. :(
> 
> I was so scared about the spotting that I felt really bad telling DH about it, I feel like I'm letting him down. The spotting has gone away and hardly anything. My scan is in another two weeks.

Oh honey. If it was just a tiny bit it may be absolutely nothing. Did you call your doctor?


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies -

wanted to thank everyone for the kind words. it really was surreal having DH at home. he's already gone, didn't even get 24 hours with him, but it was certainly better than nothing! we stayed up and watched movies last night and of course :sex:!! lots. :blush: if i do ovulate early, i did get :sex: in but we didn't do the soft cup and pre-seed. kind of wanted this to be his relaxing, non baby making, BD :) showed him the pre-seed and the soft cups and he's actually excited to try them! he's so level headed about it though and doesn't want me getting my hopes up too much. makes sense. i miss him already, but my leave starts monday and i get to see him again. i will never want that to end! 

moo - hope everything is alright hun, can you call the doc like arein asked?

ready - not sure what the cramping can be, but the elevated temp is good :)


----------



## nevertogether

well girls, look like last cycle is just like this cycle. 

LAST CYCLE:
predicted ovulation between CD12-14
confirmed ovulation on CD12 because of vspike
changed ovulation from CD12-14 to CD12-16
temp rise on CD17 confirming ovulation on FF
negative opk's until CD13, pos on CD13-16, then negative opk's again

THIS CYCLE:
predicted ovulation CD13-13
ovulation confirmed on CD12 because of vspike
still no positive opk's
still no temp rise (won't know this accurately until tomorrow)

i did see DH, but of course, we didn't try too hard worrying about TTC. just curious as to why my chart & opk's are both not lining up with ovacue. *sigh*


----------



## nevertogether

well, ovacue confirmed ovulation yesterday, but no temp rise on chart today and OPK this morning was still negative. i believe i got another cue peak yesterday OR was 249 and today it is 186 so this cycle is almost identical to last so ovulation should be CD16 or 17 despite what ovacue has said. right on track at this point :thumbup: without the ovacue's help, lol!


----------



## Titi

yeah it definitely doesn't look like you have ov'd based on your chart. Geez Ovacue!


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, i really don't trust it too much now. i mean, it does work for a majority of the girls. but definitely not me! i haven't even felt bloated yet, and i always get sore nipples the day of O. that hasn't come yet either..so not confident at all that ovacue is right. i'm sure it will change itself like it did last cycle.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-I'm sorry ovacue is giving you a hard time. I hope you get it all figured out. At least you have signs from your body to tell you. I don't get sore boobs or anything. Now that I am really paying attention I would say my best sign is my cm. Other than that I have no idea when o is coming. I am 6dpo and I have had major cramping the past couple days and very creamy cm. I am not sure what the cramping is all about, but i feel like a bloated fatty and I have been so uncomfortable. My temps are still up, but I did have a slight drop today to 97.2 and I was 97.4 yesterday, not sure if that is a big deal, since I have not really been charting my temps long enough.


----------



## Titi

cd1=89
cd2-96
cd3-95
cd4-102/121
cd5 112/116
cd6 134/122
cd7 76/73
cd8 96/115


----------



## nevertogether

ready - can you show me your chart again? i lost the link


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Here is the link Never-https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## nevertogether

go to sharing then homepage set up and the top link is yours hun


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f7929...thanks Never..


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f7929


----------



## nevertogether

don't worry about your temp going up and down ready, as long as it's above your coverline you are in the clear. even if it does fall below once or twice, it's no big deal either. it's good that we know you ovulated now. hopefully everything you are having is pregnancy signs :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-I hope so, but not getting to excited about it. I still have a little ways to go before testing. Something is going on with my body though. I can hardly stand all this bloating and just the overall feeling of hugeness...hahhaha


----------



## nevertogether

well bloated is a pregnancy sign and so is cramps. not trying to get your hopes up, but ya know..


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, you are right. I have read that those are symptoms. I decided to test just for the heck of it. I did see a very very very faint line, but i am not taking it seriously because I have heard to many stories about the faint line and it not being true. Also I still know it's very early still. I just wanted to see what would happen and well i got a super faint line, but i will test again at 10dpo.


----------



## nevertogether

wow that sounds great ready! fingers crossed for you hun :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yea it was exciting to see, but not sure it's real. :dust: :dust: :dust: I need this all over me..hahahah and you and all the other ladies.


----------



## nevertogether

club ovacue is so quiet now, sigh. just you and me talking all the time ready :haha: anyhow, this cycle on ovacue is the same as last. 

JUNE - JULY CYCLE
CD01 - 191
CD02 - 203
CD03 - 179 v - 188
CD04 - 227 v - 116
CD05 - 192 v - none
CD06 - 253 v - 220 *first cue peak*
CD07 - 193 v - 136
CD08 - 208 v - 211
CD09 - 233 v - 182 
CD10 - 213 v - 170
CD11 - 252 v - 186
CD12 - 249 v - 258 *ovulation confirmed* *second cue peak*
CD13 - 186 v - 246
CD14 - 214

no positive OPK's yet, but i'm feeling either tonight or tomorrow morning will be it. the line was kind of close to positive, so hoping i get that smiley soon! kind of hoping for tomorrow morning so O will be on CD17, since my surges are 3 days long. but either one will work :) just as long as i'm ovulating! hehe.


----------



## Titi

wow Ready that's exciting! I don't know how you can stand to wait..........FX'd-I have sort of had a feeling since you joined that you would get a BFP pretty soon. I dunno why I get those but they are usually right!

I THINK I had my cue peak on cd 6-that's a day earlier and a lower peak than last cycle when I had a 166 on cd 7.

Also-I'm not sure if I've had my v low yet-my v low came last cycle on cd 11 with a 91 & I had a 90 today-seems early but I had a HUGE patch of EWCM on cd 7. 

This cycle I have been taking a lot of V readings. I know you are supposed to do once a day and I was doing around 6 pm, but I've started them this cycle around 10 or 11 am (5 hours after being up & about) hoping to "catch" something earlier. I figure it can't hurt, can it?

cd1=89
cd2-96
cd3-95
cd4-102/121
cd5 112/116
cd6 134/122
cd7 76/73
cd8 96/115+145/108
cd9 90


----------



## nevertogether

hmm - not sure that the v testing more than once would hurt too much. especially if they over ride each other each time. you know? it's not like it's saving them all and getting confused. when are you starting OPK's?


----------



## Titi

I'm not doing opks.....I dropped temping too-I have to take it kinda easy for my sanity. Just trying to go off cm and the ovacue-since I have such a regular cycle usually-but not sure if the soy will do anything different. I upped it this month and did almost 200mg, cd3-7.


----------



## nevertogether

have you ever got spotting from soy? this is my 2nd cycle on soy and i got VERY light spotting yesterday and this morning. i've never had it so thinking it's the soy. :shrug:


----------



## Titi

No-In fact I've never had any spotting ever......except last cycle when I woke up with my period at 5am, I had noticed the night before a very few light specks of blood (literally the size of a pindrop), when I was checking for af. It was weird-b/c it was not like AF blood at all-more like the specs of blood you see in a piece of chicken (erw) or something?


----------



## Titi

Is DH back tomorrow??? : )


----------



## nevertogether

the army sucks. everything is still up in the air. my unit needs me back a day this week for a promotion. funny, out of the 3 months i've been eligible for it i get it on the week i'm with DH. ugh. so that's like a 80 euro train ride in the middle of the week to get promoted just so i can spend another who knows how many euro back to where he is. it's like a 5-7 hour train ride one way. not to mention, his unit originally was going to release him the 28th, but now they are saying they won't until the morning of the 29th. but nothing is confirmed. the army hates confirming because they change stuff every five seconds...hoping my O will hang on until CD17, because i might not even see him until CD16 morning.


----------



## Titi

Oh no-that is rough! Is that why you have the "sad" feeling up? :hugs: but congrats on the promotion!!!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks titi! actually i didn't even realize that i had sad still, LOL. i forgot about that thing! makes sense to drop everything and just do ovacue and CM. i think that would drive me more batty though!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls! How is everyone doing today? Never-congrats on the promotion and titi you put a smile on my face, when you said you had a feeling I would get pregs soon. I hope, but I am not getting my hopes up to high. My temp went up again this morning. I had a small dip yesterday from 97.2 and today it's 97.5. Not sure how significant that is. Last night we went out for a little bit and i was having weird shooting pains in my right boob, but my boobs are not sore at all. I feel fine today, not bloated or crampy like i have been since o.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I can hardly stand it, but I had a similar situation last month and I was totally let down. So I am being realistic about it because I have seen faint lines before and get BFN's later on. So I do hope and pray that it is true.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm with titi - i expect a :bfp: from you soon ready :D


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Awww well thanks girls. I hope so, you ladies give me hope. I hope and pray for you girls to. I am so thankful for this forum. I was feeling very alone because everyone around me was getting pregnant and i was not. Then I stumbled on this forum and found you awesome girls. I no longer feel alone in this long journey of ttc.


----------



## nevertogether

ready - i meant to ask, where in MO are you from if you don't mind me asking? i am originally from AR :) my husband is actually arkansas national guard


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never I live in St. Charles Mo. I have tons of family in Arkansas. My grandparents lived in Manila, which is about 15 mins away from Blytheville AR. I have family that lives in Paragould AR. I mean literally half my family lives somewhere in Ar...lol, so I have been there lots of times.


----------



## nevertogether

haha, wow! well i was born in TX, but raised in AR. spent my last years in Little Rock and i miss it so so much! been through paragould once or twice, not too much to see there but fields and more fields. :haha: hoping to visit home in nov/dec, because i miss my family like crazy!


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> thanks titi! actually i didn't even realize that i had sad still, LOL. i forgot about that thing! makes sense to drop everything and just do ovacue and CM. i think that would drive me more batty though!

yeah-I went through that a lot of cycles-would give up stuff and the not knowing or not feeling like I was trying hard enough made me nuts too.

The thing that has finally done me in for now, is that the stupid temping has really got me going one too many times. I had an awesome implantation dip one cycle that was nothing, and last cycle the temp rise on the day of my af was enough to gut me. 

20 cycles is a long time to get let down so much-I feel like I need to get myself back a little bit-and appreciate more what DH and I have without feeling like we are being robbed all the time!


----------



## Titi

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Titi, I can hardly stand it, but I had a similar situation last month and I was totally let down. So I am being realistic about it because I have seen faint lines before and get BFN's later on. So I do hope and pray that it is true.

That's crazy-I've never in my whole life gotten anything even resembling slightly a second line. That's really mean actually-that would kill me!!!!

Thanks for the nice words-I love this thread too. : )


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I think if you have no success this cycle, maybe you should take some time for you! This is a lot of work and 20 cycles = a lot of stress for you and your hubby. Everyone tells me when I stop trying I will get prego, but it's really hard to do that when you want something so bad and everyone around you is getting pregnant. Anyways, I think it will do you and your body some good to maybe take a little break. Have you been tested for fertility problems? I have not been tested, but I think I will give ovacue a few months and if I am not pregnant, then I am going to get tested. My husband has been tested and he is fine.


----------



## Titi

yeah we are taking it a lot easier this cycle and then will take it a LOT easier/break for the rest of summer if no bfp and then go to an fs after summer. We are going on holiday to caribbean for our 2 year anny in Sept. so after that.

DH had a semen analysis in Nov.-came back normal count but 49% motility which isn't too good but I guess could be a lot worse. He has since quit smoking and eating better and taking some supplements.

I had pre-ttc bloodwork & exam that looked good, then I had an transvaginal ultrasound in Oct. that showed everything up there looking normal as well as a nice ripe follicle. I had cd21 blood tests in Dec. that showed I was ovulating and have normal hormones, progsterone levels, reserves, etc. 

So far, that's all we've had done.


----------



## nevertogether

wow titi, seems like everything looks good for you both. glad that DH has quit smoking and has taken the avenue to getting his motility better. perhaps it is now? my DH quit smoking in march and quit drinking in february :thumbup: seems like there isn't much stopping you from your :bfp: do you know if maybe you have blocked tubes or something? i'm hoping everything works well for you titi, i think a break is definitely due if you don't get a :bfp: this month! DH and i's 2 year is in dec, not too long after yours :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, thats awesome. I mean it sounds promising. Since the Dh quit smoking and is taking supplements maybe that will increase mobility. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## Titi

yeah maybe, but he quit smoking in January and nothing yet. But we'll see.........taking a break is harder than it sounds, esp. since we are ttc #1 and 34 and 36. It's truly the last thing I want to do.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I understand. I am not sure I would be able to stop ttc either, very much easier said than done.


----------



## Titi

yeah-we probably won't stop or actually take a real break, but will probably just stop monitoring everything more like it.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies!

i had a friend point out that my cycles alternate ovulation day. how weird is that? march cycle CD16, april cycle CD17, may cycle CD16, and now with my first positive OPK this morning i am set to ovulate CD17! i get three days worth of surge and ovulate on the third day, past two cycles, so am confident this is the case. right in line with my second cue peak on ovacue as well. even though it hasn't changed it's mind. i've still been taking readings :shrug: we will see if it catches it my next v low. who knows!

DH just e-mailed me and his 1SGT and Colonel (the important guys) said he can see me tonight! so we get to :sex: from today until sunday. haha, and i know we will. we don't need an excuse too! :haha:


----------



## Titi

yay Never!!!! So excited for you that you get to see DH again!!! That is crazy about your cycles. 

I got "high" on the monitor today. I guess my cue peak was the 134 on cd6. Now I am looking for my v low.


----------



## nevertogether

heck yeah titi - we're on different days but right in line with O'ing. looks like we might have our 2WW together! :hugs:


----------



## Titi

yay cycle buddies!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls...Happy Monday! So I was just doing some reading and I got a little excited, because implantation takes place around 6-10 days after O'ing, well I had a dip on the 6th day and I have been going up in my temp ever since that day. So, I am getting a tiny bit more excited. The almost invisible line I seen just may of been real..hahahaha


----------



## AreIn83

Hi ladies! How was everyone's weekend? I think I may have messed up. DH and I DTD last night and I haven't been using my monitor regularly or keeping track of my cycles, I had no idea where I was in my cycle. I figure if I start doing that then I'm going to obsessively track everything again and essentially start right back on the TTC train before I should. Well this morning I got to thinking and I should be O-ing today or tomorrow and now I'm scared. I'm just going to try to not think about it and just wait for AF to show but then when she doesn't I'm going to test then if I get a BFP I'm going to freak out again.


----------



## AreIn83

And I just figure I'll be O-ing today or tomorrow because I usually do on 16 or 17 and today is 16 counting from when I started bleeding on the 13th.


----------



## nevertogether

hey arein - 

well, they do always say that when you take a step back and relax you get a :bfp: when is your doctor's appointment again hun?

ready - we've been telling you this whole time that you're getting your :bfp: soon!

DH and I :sex: last night. we used conceive plus and soft cups. DH was a pro at putting the soft cup in and it's actually really comfortable. not sure what the girls did wrong that say it's not? conceive plus wasn't too bad, DH went a little crazy with it :haha: 

DH still has to work all day even with me here so i feel i'm going to be stuck on BnB all day until he gets back. sigh.. 10 or 11 more hours!


----------



## Titi

Hi Arein! Hope you are doing well and can relax a little even given the little BD @ OV quandry...

Never-that kinda sucks that DH has to work but glad you are together and getting your BD time in! HA HA that DH inserted the softcup!!!!! He really is in to this TTC as much as mine, lol.

We got a BD in last night too-the ovacue has said "high" fertility last two days. Seems to be right on track-I still have ewcm. In fact, the last two bds are the first times ever ttc that we haven't had to use any sort of lubrication. Whoooohooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moochacha

Hehe you girls are all ovulating!!!!! Totally sending you bucket loads of :dust: dust! 

Woohooo never I'm glad you're with your man!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Titi

MOOCHA!!! I didn't know you are having twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!! Now I'm really excited and am going to stalk the crap out of you, lol. That is DH's & mines dream. 

I can't remember, were you on Clomid? Do you have them in the family? "Two Peas in the Pod"....I love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## moochacha

Titi said:


> MOOCHA!!! I didn't know you are having twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I love it!!!!!!!! Now I'm really excited and am going to stalk the crap out of you, lol. That is DH's & mines dream.
> 
> I can't remember, were you on Clomid? Do you have them in the family? "Two Peas in the Pod"....I love it!!!!!!!!

Heheh we found out yesterday :happydance: I've had heaps of spotting and really bad cramping so we went in for a emergency scan. Everything is perfect with the twins!

I was on my second round of 100mg then 200mg of Clomid! DH and I joked for our whole first month of using Clomid about twins, we never thought it would happen. :cloud9: We're over the moon but all I kept saying on the way home was "I'm glad it's not triplets" hehe. Thanks for your support :hugs: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

Oh Moo! That is so cool! I want twins too, I always said I didn't but I would take anything I could get-triplets even.


----------



## Titi

uh oh-ovacue just confirmed ovulation for today, cd11. I don't think it's right. I still have tons of ewcm and my boobs dont hurt yet.

I did have really weird cramps yesterday-like AF cramps. Usually at ov I just get pinchy like feeling near my left ovary. Anyone get af cramps at ov?

Moocha-please keep us posted hun-that is so exciting. I have twin brothers. Maybe the mega doses of soy I took this month will do the same for me!


----------



## AreIn83

titi-I get the cramps. It's a pinch over the ovary then cramping around my hip and down into my pelvis. It comes in waves though, not like AF cramps that are constant, and lasts 4-6 hours usually.


----------



## moochacha

Wooohooo fixed for you :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Congrats Moo! Wow Twins!! How exciting. I think I am getting 2ww depression..I tested today and no faint line at all. I know it's only 9dpo, but my temp shot up more today. from 97.6 to 97.9 today, so I got really excited. The cramping and bloated feeling has left, so really I am not experiencing any symptoms. I do still on occasion get those shooting pains in my bb's. I am just not feeling to confident this is the month. Oh Well! Lots of :dust: to all the girls O'ing. :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AreIn83

Ready-I'm familiar with the 2ww depression, it's a B. It's so early to be worried though!


----------



## Titi

Thanks Arein-

Ready-I get the shooting bb pains. I never had them until ttc.


----------



## AreIn83

Has anyone heard from Zee? She should be due to be testing soon after her IUI.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

AreIn, yes it is a super B. I just keep thinking I won't get pregnant, cause I have not in the last 10 months, so what would make it any more likely this month. It's depressing!


----------



## AreIn83

I got my BFP after more than a year of trying and I had that same feeling, I'm not pregnant why am I wasting the test? But I was! My due date would have been Friday (July 2nd). It's really been bugging me since last week that I would have had a baby any day now. I hope it's not like this for my other due dates....


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

AreIn how long did you wait to test when you got your BFP? Did you test several times or just once?


----------



## AreIn83

I was 11 dpo with my first, I just had a feeling one morning and took a chance. This last one I was 14 DPO and was getting faint BFPs and I think that should have been a sign, they were never nice strong lines.


----------



## Titi

Okay, I guess there is a reason that you are only supposed to take one v reading a day.

I took my v reading this morning and got a 145 which confirmed ov for today which wasn't right I don't feel. I took again tonight and it was 94 which erased the confirmation. That makes more sense, as it seems to be my v low after cue peak confirmation which would put me to ov tomorrow or day after (cd 12 or 13) which is right on track with prediction.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-that picture is great!!!! Definitely needed the laugh for today. I have a question though. Although I haven't been using my OvaCue religiously, I've used it the last few and here are my readings. I got my Cue Peak and it's saying max fertility 15 of 15
today O 178 V 325 (here we are back at the really high V readings)
yesterday O 156 V 315
O 159 V 308
o 130
o 152
o146 
o 190
before that I messed it all up. 
What do you guys make of all of that? It looks like a big ol' mess to me.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi love the picture!


----------



## nevertogether

arein - just thinking that 190 might be another cue peak? haven't talked to zee.

zeeee where are you?

i pretty much stopped using my ovacue this cycle. it confirmed O for me on CD12 and it's been like that since then saying not fertile even though i didn't even get pos OPK's until CD15. so i'm just going with OPK's and my chart. judging by past OPK's with a positive on CD15 i should O today CD17. nice temp dip to 97.1 today so we will see tomorrow!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi ladies! :wave:

Massive dust to you all Oing! :dust:

Arein! Try not to psyche yourself out just keep busy! What will be will be :hugs:

omg moochacha TWINS!! Im soo happy for you what a double blessing! Congratulations hun!

Im 8 dpo today I think. I might actually test this time since I got all cleared out this cycle :winkwink:


----------



## moochacha

Hahaha Titi I'm loving that picture!!!

Thanks Whit :hugs: OMG look at that massive temp rise!!! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: to the temp rise hun! you know when you're testing whitty?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Ladies!! :dust: to Whitt!!! So I am up very early due to feeling like the :witch: is coming. It is a little to early for her, so not sure what is going on. But what I am feeling is really resembling her. My temp rose from 97.9 to 98.0 today.


----------



## Titi

Ha Ha glad you girls like the pic-I figured it would be good for a laugh and a girl can dream right? 

Whit-that's an awesome temp! Did you take it same time as normal, I see it is open.

Arein-not sure what to make of your chart so late in the cycle. What were your normal v readings before last cycle? Just wondering if you are pg again b/c the highest v reading I have ever got was like 166 or something.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi- I'm almost positive I O'd last evening, I had the pains from the left side and I was getting those readings 3 days ago which would have been waaaaay too early. It really would be hard to get anything out of my readings, I skipped some days. I just thought they looked funny but it's probably because I was so sporadic in taking them. Maybe my V readings are always high? 

Never-My readings this morning were o 157 and v 279, but I should have waited for the v because I had only been out of bed an hour and a half. 

whit-you're right, c'est las vie. Fx for you though!!! I hope that all you needed was a good cleaning!


----------



## Whitbit22

Unfortunately it was a false rise.. Back to 97.55 today. I had that feeling though since I woke up hot due to falling asleep in my clothes and had blankets on. :roll: Oh well.. I am having some issues with my temps being low the past two cycles.


----------



## AreIn83

Whit- I wanted to tell you, we finally watched Alice in Wonderland and when he futterwackened I thought of you. :)


----------



## Whitbit22

OMG That is GREAT! LOL

I LOOOOOOVE that movie. :haha:


----------



## moochacha

Ahhh it comes out here on dvd tomorrow so hopefully I'll get my hands on a copy tomorrow :happydance: Johny Deep plays these kinds of roles so well!!


----------



## AreIn83

Moo-It's good but I'm a old school Alice kind of girl, I guess. I love the movie that came out in the early 80's that was Alice in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass. That's my favorite.


----------



## zeezee

hello my lovely fabbo ovacue gals 

moo - TWINS OMFG! That is too fabulous sweetheart! xx

how is everyone else? arein, you think you got yourself up the duff again? (hmm, that may be cultural, maybe only one of you on here will get that!) titi - how you feeling angel? never - hubster and you get some dancing in? ready, have you tested yet woman?

So I have stayed away because I am a hormonal BEAST. I can feel AF coming and have tested a couple of times (10dpo and 11dpo). I am 12pdo/iui and am just feeling like there is no chance it worked. And I have to wonder, with clomid, IUI and my hubbies super swimmers, if we can't make it happen under those conditions how can we ever make it happen? bleerrrghhhhhhh. And I have a sore throat. And my temp dipped a little this morning. So I am a sad sad sap ;-)

Hope everyone is well!

Z
xx


----------



## AreIn83

Zee- I love that saying "up the duff", but no I'm pretty sure I'm not. It's nice to "see" you!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ZeeZee, yes I have tested a couple times and no dice, but I am just now at 10dpo. My temp keeps rising and today I felt like the :witch: was coming, but it's to early for her, so not sure what that was all about. I totally feel you on the hormonal beast, because I sure have been one for the past 10 days. I really hope all that hard work paid off for you, but if not don't give up hope. It will happen, well at least that's what everyone tells me...lol


----------



## AreIn83

Guys I'm having a lot of pelvic pain today. This has been happening the day after O for the last several cycles and I'm not sure what it is. Today is a little worse than it has been. It's a pinch-stab in my pelvis and I had rectal pain to the point of being unable to sit straight when I was driving to work this morning-that's gone away. The pelvic stabs aren't though. It almost doubled me over after lunch.


----------



## Titi

oh Zee-
I totally feel for you.........I feel that way on a regular basis let alone can imagine the stress of IUI and being so hopeful it's worked but scared and depressed it mightn't have. I'm pretty sure tho that kind of thing can take a few attempts though for most people so don't give up hope, even if you don't get pg this cycle!!!!!! FX'd really tightly for you that you are!

Well I took my v reading this morning and it was low, when I still had a touch of ewcm, but then took it this afternoon and it confirmed ovulation for today. My EWCM disssapeared sometime between then and now so I am feeling pretty confident that I did ov today. I am really not using the ovacue at all as directed, taking so many v readings in one day but I'm throwing to the wind and hoping this way I can really pinpoint ov tightly! We had one last bd as soon as I got confirmation-just in case.

Also-I think that was my last "bd"-for a while anyways. I'm done for this cycle and if we don't get pg than I am going on semination vacation. The plan is to give up all charting, monitor, keeping track of cycle, etc. and only try and have a healthy regular sex life without paying any mind to the date. I'm going to try very hard to give this a go at least through the end of Sept.

Besides the issue that maybe something truly does happen when you "relax" (I'm sorry-I hate that too!!!!!!!), I think at the very least, maybe it's not the relaxing part that works for NTNP but wondering if when TTC for some people you get so focused on the target dates and maybe if one thing is off a hair, you miss the target but don't know it. Like maybe I really need to bd cd 14-16 to get pg, but since I always think I ov on cd11-13 and try so hard to bd five days before begninning window and am tired and done at the end that we miss it? IDK.....just a theory.


----------



## Titi

ouch Arein-that sounds awful. I have been getting some strange cramps/pains around ov lately that are a mix of af type pain and "#2" pain-but nothing that severe yet. I haven't heard of that.


----------



## AreIn83

Yay for semination vacations!!!! I have no idea if the pain is significant or just my body, it just gets my attention.


----------



## Titi

Arein-doesn't it seem like just when you think you have been through it all-your body does something new to confuse you?sigh,


----------



## AreIn83

titi-I couldn't agree more. I get one thing figured out (or so I think) then something new starts happening.


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmmmmmmm Never-you seem to have your hands full...............bumchabumbow..........................


----------



## Whitbit22

Arein I have had those exact pains before! Just this cycle I had them and I have no clue what it is.


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> Moo-It's good but I'm a old school Alice kind of girl, I guess. I love the movie that came out in the early 80's that was Alice in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass. That's my favorite.

I vaguely remember, I should watch both since I'm on bed rest hehe!!


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls! 

titi - i do have my hands full :rofl: got to meet my husband's unit yesterday and we all went bowling. super fun. got some fun :sex: in last night and now we're about to go on a trip! so excited!

temp went up to 97.7 today so pretty confident i O'ed yesterday, :thumbup:


----------



## Titi

Hey Never I think I ov'd yesterday too!!!! Whoohoo! Is your lp 14 days???? I have my fingers tightly crossed for you this cycle.....you so deserve a bfp to make up for how much you have to miss DH (and of course serving our country!)........

My ovacue first confirmed ov the day before yesterday but I took it really early in the morning and later in the day when I normally take it it was low again and took out the confirmation, and I continued to have ewcm. Yesterday morning I woke up with EWCM but it changed to creamy pretty quickly and I got a confirmation around 10 for ov again. By last night my bb's were sore so even though I'm not temping or opking I am feeling confident I Ov'd yesterday morning just based on bodily symptoms. 
Hope for sure I caught the eggy-dtd cd 7, 10,11 and 12 for ov on cd12. 
If not I have to go on break : (


----------



## AreIn83

moo-bedrest is a great reason to watch them! I haaaaated bedrest but I did get some good naps and read 3 books. 

whit-Good! Well, not good you're in pain but good that someone knows what I mean. Did you have like stabbing catch your breath pains? Not like AF cramping, this would like make me stop walking it would just hit all of a sudden. Did you have the rectal pain too? 

Never-Aw! Have sooooo much fun on your trip! Enjoy your time with DH!!!!

Titi-I hope you got it sweetie! :dust:

Wish me luck, girls. I'm job shadowing for a new position at work (aka they're checking me out to make sure I'll fit in) and I'm about to throw up my. My nerves are getting the best of me.


----------



## Titi

oh no Arein, I know you'll do great! PMA!!!!! and good luck to promotion!

Thanks for the dust-I love being sprinkled with it : )


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies:

Glad to see everyone is doing ok.

Never~I did not think you would pop in until DH left. I am so happy for you!!

I am around. Everyone take care and have a great Holiday Weekend!!


----------



## AreIn83

You too, thanks Dyme. 

My little interview went well, she told me there are 6 other applicants :growlmad: that are being interviewed through next week so we'll see.


----------



## Titi

:Growl: to other applicants!


----------



## nevertogether

best of luck arein!

titi - yes O on CD17 for me, the 30th. i got a ton of cramps yesterday like to the point I didn't want to stand, and that was CD18. we've of course still been :sex:ing just in case :haha:


----------



## zeezee

arein - I hope you get the job!

AF arrived this morning, right on time. I just don't know how I will ever get preggo if I can't get preggo under these conditions (IUI, DH's perfect swimmers, 2 eggies). I don't want to go through this again next cycle. And I have put on 5 pounds.

Meh.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yea Arein mine were stabbing pains as well and the rectsl pain too- its the worst. I think it might be hemmoroid (sp?) related.. Hopefully it is- goodluck with the job!

Zeezee im so sorry the witch showed :hugs:

im goin to visit family next weekend, so that will help take my mind off things if af shows. Im 11 dpo today with af due in 1-3 days. Sore boobs today and no very good temp rise and I dont know at this point if I will get to test at all. Fxed though.. No bfn!


----------



## Titi

awww Zee-that must be so hard hun-Are you able to check in the ltttc threads the average # of times of IUI before pg? It seems to me I think on average women go a couple of times-but I really don't know much about it. I can understand how you don't want to have go to through this anymore. :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Happy 4th of July ladies. The :witch: showed her face today..I am okay with it though. I did not expect to get my :bfp: the first cycle using ovacue. I am actually in decent spirits about it. I have a months worth of data and I am going full speed this cycle. I am sorry ZeeZee! I know it is frustrating. I hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## nevertogether

hi ladies - 

sorry AF showed for so many of you. i'm on the train now heading back home from my weeks visit with DH. i'm doing my best to keep my head up, but all i want to do is crawl in a hole and :cry: november is so far away. we do it time and time again, but it never gets any easier. i just can't wait until i can be with him every day for the rest of my life. 4DPO according to FF so i guess we will see if we got lucky this cycle...


----------



## Titi

Gosh Never-I'm so sorry-I can only imagine. MY DH used to have a job where he was on call and could get called out any second to go away for an undisclosed amount of time-but it was always anywhere from a 1/2 day to a week-never anything like what you two have to go through and that was too hard on both of us.........he quit that job after less than a year and now we work together. I'll be here for you this 2ww-cycle buddies 4 dpo! Hope you truly get a bfp this cycle so you can at least have little bean to keep you company. :friends:


----------



## nevertogether

hi titi - you're so sweet hun. thank you :hugs: DH was so supportive of TTC the whole time. he put in a soft cup every time we :sex: and used conceive plus anytime i ask. he even used pre-seed one night because he said that if we didn't get a :bfp: that i would blame it on not using the pre-seed, LOL, so we should use both! :haha: it is hard and i really hate it, but you are right..maybe i will have a bean to keep me company! trying not to get my hopes up though or symptom spot. CYCLE buddies woot woot! how long is your LP usually? maybe we can test together?


----------



## Titi

My LP is about 14 days. It's great to have someone to go through it with. Hope you are doing a little better. :hugs: Glad your dh is so supportive. He sounds so sweet.


----------



## nevertogether

i am doing a little better. i've got to text him a few times and he is supposed to be calling me soon before he leaves country. talking to him always helps. we're both strong, but he's really strong emotionally so he has to keep me up sometimes. mine is 14 days too! that means we are due the same time! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: when are you testing? i was going to 14 july which would be the day AF is due.


----------



## Titi

I will be here for you hun when you test. Usually I don't base when I'm late for AF (like I've ever been, lol) on dpo but cd. That way, if I messed up my ovulation day, I don't get my hopes up when 14 dpo comes and no af, because that would only be cd26 and if I ov'd on cd13 instead I wouldn't be due until cd27-see what I'm saying? So I try to wait until at least cd 28 or 29 to test, because the latest I've ever ov'd is cd14. My chances of being pg are a lot less after all this time, so it gets harder & harder to test.


----------



## nevertogether

i've been a wreck today. every time i get a text from DH all i do is :cry: i know it will get better in the days to come, but it just stinks. we rarely ever get the opportunity to be truly married and every time i think about how it was.. well i just :cry: 

that makes since. i've only been charting, i think this is my 4th cycle. the latest i have O'ed is CD17 since then. my chart this cycle has been confusing though... :shrug: pretty confident it was CD17, but might be CD18. if that's the case i'm looking at CD32 or CD33 as "late." seems so far away! hope we can get that eggy titi. especially since you have been trying so so long :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Never-do you have the day off? Are you able to just maybe hide under the covers with some ice cream and let yourself have a cry and a good book or movie? I think positive thinking/feeling on an everyday basis is best but that everyone needs to take time to feel bad too when they do and comfort themselves. I can completely understand where you are coming from.....I would be besides myself too if I couldn't see DH until November. I'll hope & pray for a miracle for you!!!!!!

Thanks for everything. I hope I get the eggy too this month b/c it would be a lot better than going on the "break" I have planned but I don't have any hopes up anymore. I either think that DH & I can't get pg or that we are going to be one of those couples that takes 5 years and only seems to get pg after they adopt. DH doesn't think I am being very optimistic anymore but it's just not normal to try as long as we have and not get pg. I mean, we've NEVER gotten pg ever and although we've been actively trying 20 cycles the 2 years prior to that we didn't use any protection (just w/d) and didn't do it special times of the month either. I just want you to catch your eggy so you will be happy instead of sad for the next few months :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

titi - i have today and tomorrow off. i hate days off because i always dwell on the obvious, DH not being here. when i'm at work, i have my friends and my unit and things to do so i don't think about it so much. just looking at my dog reminds me of DH so i hate being at home! i do have some choc. chip cookie dough ice cream though that i might splurge on. i'm going to watch DH and I's show of the week too..biggest loser. he arrived in his deployment country safely so i am very happy for that at least.

i can just imagine how hard it is to keep going babe. actually, no i can't even imagine. DH and I were NTNP (no w/d method, nothing..) and this is our TTC #3 official cycle and i already catch myself keeping my hopes down. so i can't even fathom what 20 cycles feel like. all i know and i hope is that somewhere somehow God is watching and realizing the love that you and your DH will give a :baby: and he will soon bless you with a little bean. and for us to be bump buddies? EVEN BETTER! :happydance:


----------



## Titi

eckkkkkkkkk yeah being alone kinda sucks when you feel like that. Are you on a base? Are there pubs or halls or something where you can go even when you are off?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I feel for you girl. You seem like a strong woman though and if anyone can make it through something like this its you for sure. I really pray that you get your little bean. 

Titi, I pray that you get your little bean to. I just love you girls and I have never met you face to face. I say one day we all meet. That would be awesome. 

How was everyone's 4th of July?


----------



## Titi

Aw Ready you are so sweet! I feel the same!! Do you guys have Facebook pages? Our 4th was really low key but nice......just quiet family time-celebrated my nephew's 3rd bday. How was yours-are you holding up okay with AF? So sorry: ( I still have good vibes for your soon bfp tho!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, there is nothing low key about our 4th of July...LOL. My hubby's bday is today, he is 32!! So every year we throw a huge 4th of July/birthday party for him at our house. It's a pretty big party and it's a lot of blowing stuff up and guys acting like little boys again...hahahha I love it though, it's good times. 

Actually I have not got my period yet. I started spotting and I have been spotting for three days now. It's brown and I am not sure what is going on. I tested Saturday and still got a negative, but I am wondering what the deal is? I am going to test tomorrow again if I do not get the :witch: in full blown mode by tomorrow. I do normally spot for a day and that's why I assumed she was here, but I have never spotted for three days and brown at that.


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmmmm. that's weird. What do you really mean by spotting? Sorry for TMI but like how much, etc. I dunno b/c I never ever ever spot at all......

4th sounds fun!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

It is just a little bit of brown on the panty liner and then when I wipe there is brown, but it's not a lot at one time or throughout the day, like a period. I am not having any cramps or any discomfort like with my period. I just wipe or look down at my pad and it's a little brown. Normally I spot pinkish blood a day before my af arrives, but this is definitely not normal for me and I am a little nervous about what it could be. I have read it can be implantation bleeding, but some women have this in the 1st trimester of pregnancy, but I have not got a :bfp:, so that is why I am confused, but maybe I tested to early.


----------



## Titi

Confusing! I dunno........have you googled or looked in some other threads?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yea I have. A lot of women say it was implantation bleeding, or that they just spotted in the 1st trimester of their pregnancy, and some women say it can be a bad sign like miscarriage, but I am not feeling any discomfort and a lot of women say they had really bad cramping and lots of bleeding after the spotting started. I don't feel like it is anything serious, but I guess I will wait and see. I am going to test tomorrow and see if I get a :bfp:, and if I don't and I still don't have my af, then I might go to the doc and have her check it all out. The joys of being a woman!


----------



## Titi

grrr so frusterating! and the waiting!!!! That is the worst part to me of ttc-it's like no matter what you are going through there is always a zillion different things it could be-1/2 of which mean you're not pg, and the other half mean you are! Nothing definitive! I think your plan is good-


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I agree. It' is so up in the air with all these symptoms. I am just frustrated with it. I will keep everyone updated. I am sure the :witch: is coming, she is just trying to play with my head...lol


----------



## nevertogether

ready - wow honey i really hope you get everything figured out very soon. with either AF or a :bfp: i know being in limbo really stinks. in february, DH and i got to try and my AF came a week late. the week before it i was getting shooting pains, cramps, like AF was here, and brown discharge and spotting. i just wanted AF or a :bfp: and well, i got a VERY light AF. i HATED the wait!

titi - i have facebook :) [email protected] is what i am under. add me! i have been trying to not symptom spot, but i already am. LOL. woke p at 11 today and fell back asleep at 5. i know this could be being depressed about DH though. i do that sometimes. but i have been peeing EVERY hour and when i stand up i get really really dizzy. the last time it almost felt like i was going to pass out. sigh. i'm going to note it down as just stress for now and try not to look too much into it.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, well at least I know someone on here has had the brown spotting. I am sure I will get AF. It really does suck being in limbo though. I requested you on facebook. Titi, you can look me up under [email protected]. 

I hope we all get our little beans! I thought I was out of the 2ww, but here I am in suspense again...lol :dust: to all of us


----------



## Titi

https://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=1165986310


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yay we are all facebook buddies! I am a facebook queen! My husband totally laughs at me for it. I love the connection with friends and family, it's great.


----------



## nevertogether

i am too ready, haha. DH likes that i have something to occupy my time though..with all my pets and games and everything :haha:


----------



## Titi

yay!!! My DH can't complain-he is as bad as me!!!! As you can tell from our "joint page" :rofl:
which reminds me, cuz it gets confusing. DH writes all his posts IN ALL CAPS so you can tell who is saying what!


----------



## nevertogether

haha, how freaking funny. DH found himself in a lot of trouble with his FB page :gun: girls flirting with him and what not. so he lost that privilege. LOL. we thought about making one together, but he's just not into it anymore. he sticks with just the e-mail :)


----------



## Titi

:gun: ha! Yeah, FB can be the devil sometimes. We were like the last people to get a page-didn't want one and my whole family were on,,,,,,we actually let a friend sign us up just so he could "creep" some girl he liked that was one of my friends. But then all our relatives hit us up that night and we got addicted. We had a rule from the start tho-no exes and no random opposite sex people. It works great. We accept family members or family friends or our same sex friends and/or forum buddies and don't have any issues. Of course DH & I are also very sheltered-seeings how we work together all day long and both live across the country from where we grew up.


----------



## nevertogether

i want that titi! haha. yeah, i have all my exes on mine but i'm pretty close to them all. DH knows and has my password, so he doesn't worry. he had exes though and old flings and one of the girls nearly broke our marriage up. it was what led to him not drinking. he quit just after all of that happened and hasn't taken a sip since :) our marriage has done a complete 360 since his FB page is gone. oh and when i see that girl titi. i expect all you girls there with me with :gun: :gun: haha i joined in 2005 i believe because i was bored one day and i've been addicted since! moreso now that DH is gone though.


----------



## Titi

ha ha Never-I would be scared to crap of a military chic with a gun if I was being inappropriate with her man!! :gun: :rofl:

I agree-it's easy to spend hours and hours on the computer when you are alone. DH has been working on our remodeling today and I've spent the whole day on the computer!!!!!


----------



## Titi

OH OH 

girls,

Ovacue just did that secondary fertility thing for me again-purple square confirmed ov for cd17, even though it first confirmed ov on cd12.

Last month when it did this I just discarded it b/c all my other data, esp. FF confirmed ov the first time-not the second time.

But since I'm trying to take it easy I haven't done any back up methods this month besides checking my cm. I had tons of ewcm the "first ov" and have been "creamy" (erwww) since about cd13...................

But weirdly enough, I am having some weird pangs today-all day-its been a cross between constipated, AF and ov cramps all in one.

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## nevertogether

where did your ticker go? boooo are you trying to make me stalk your journal now? hehe


----------



## nevertogether

i know right - she made excuses as to why she was talking to DH the way she was. i was like, no matter how you paint the picture you are still wrong. SKANK :) and yes, she should be scared of me! i am not scared of pain :ninja:


----------



## Titi

:ninja: love it!!!!! Yeah SKANKS suck!! 

I am kinda mentally prepping myself for cycle 21, so took away my ticker as after next cycle I'm not going to be keeping track of anything. The good news is that you will know just where I'm at b/c its the same as you!!!


----------



## nevertogether

haha, yes i will! titi - you thought about :sex:ing now just in case? i don't think it could hurt anything hun. i quit using my Ovacue like last week. it was driving me nuts because it had already confirmed O.


----------



## Titi

well-would it make a difference if I already ov'd? I never get that-I always thought that once you had already ov'd-too late. But SMEP has you bd after, and also the ovacue confirms bd but says high & possibly fertile AFTER also-:shrug:?


----------



## nevertogether

i think they base all of that on when you O. if you get O pains in the AM, but don't O until the PM or very early the next day..you actually still have a shot. it wouldn't hurt to try titi! i know SMEP has it in place just in case you O a little later than usual.


----------



## Titi

okay DH-watch out!!!!!!!:flasher:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

You girls are cracking me up! I missed out on all the fun. I did however get a new wedding band today. My husband took me out on his birthday and bought me something. How freaking awesome is he. I was like it's your birthday and I am getting Diamonds...OH yea baby!! lol


----------



## nevertogether

wow - lucky girl! DH is planning on buying me one from his enlistment bonus and we're going to renew our vows, the whole shabang. so happy for you honey!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Awww never that sounds so romantic. I love that idea. I want to renew my vows someday. My wedding day was perfect. I get teary eyed when I think about it. Best day of my life by far.


----------



## AreIn83

Hi girls! I take a weekend away and have a lot to catch up on! Hope everyone had a great 4th!


----------



## Titi

yeah Arein-looks like the 3 of us had a lot of time on our hands yesterday! How was your 4th? Pretty boring here, actually.

yay to new bling and vow renewing! DH didn't buy me a set, just the engagement ring first and I couldn't find any wedding bands that matched well so he "upgraded me" to a different setting before the wedding and had it engraved......I thought that was really sweet.

We also just renewed our vows in May. It was more of a religious ceremony since we hadn't gotten married in our church the first time but it was still really special-Never-it's going to be awesome I can't wait for you!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls! Well the :witch: indeed showed her ugly face this morning.....booooo!!


----------



## nevertogether

boooo ready! well, on to the next cycle hun!! we're here for you!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never-I am so grateful you ladies are here. I am actually excited for this next cycle. I am going in with a positive attitude, even though I am carrying a PMS attitude today...lol, but once I get over the :witch: I am going to be very positive.


----------



## nevertogether

are you doing anything differently this cycle hun?


----------



## Titi

AW I am sorry the witch got you : (


----------



## nevertogether

titi how is everything today cycle buddy?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I am sorry to, but she is not going to get me down. 
Never, I am looking into some other avenues, have not decided on anything just yet. I have noticed Preseed being pretty popular. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## nevertogether

DH and I used both Pre-Seed and Conceive Plus this cycle. won't know if it worked until next week :)


----------



## AreIn83

:hugs: Ready. On to a new cycle!


----------



## nevertogether

whit got her :bfp: ladies! :happydance:


----------



## AreIn83

No way! Where is she?!


----------



## nevertogether

go under pregnancy test she has a thread there :)


----------



## Titi

WHAT?!?!?!? Where is that lady! She better come here right now so we can WHOOOOOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Congrats Whit wherever you are-holy smokes!!!!!!!!!! 

PS. Never-I'm doing good today-not noticing anything different-how about you?!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hii! I have told almost my whole family.. I know you're not supposed to but we are really close and I'm really excited!

Thanks! Hopefully this is a sticky bean!! I'm a little scared but my period was supposed to come today and I've gotten such dark lines already that it's reassuring. :)


----------



## Titi

Whit I can't blame you for telling everyone already! : )

Besides the HSG what else was different?


----------



## Whitbit22

Nothing! :haha:

Still took EPO, Maca, and Prenatal vitamins with DHA.. the really expensive One a day kind. UGH


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:HappyDance: Yayyyy Whitbit! I am super excited for you. This is awesome news. :dust: to all the girls in the 2ww...I hope all of you get your :bfp:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:dance: apparently my :happydance: was not done right Whit!!


----------



## nevertogether

temp up to 98.2 today, whit has got me all excited!


----------



## Whitbit22

OMG! Thats a great sign! My temps are usually flat or low.. but this cycle I got a lot of higher ones but I discarded them because of extra blankets- same amount I always use but (I woke up hot)


----------



## nevertogether

whit - did you notice anything different with your CM? as far as my temp, 98.2 is something i've gotten post O before, so i'm not getting too too excited. now when my temp gets 98.5 or above i will, because the only time i've gotten 98.5 is when i was sick in ONE chart. the rest are 98.4 and below. i've noticed myself a lot more hot too since coming back from the week with my husband. i can't even sleep with covers now, i have to throw them off and the fan is pointed DIRECTLY at me. before i would bury myself in the covers. but like you said, i might discard that at this point as that could really be anything.


----------



## Whitbit22

I didnt notice any different cm. I have a good deal of it and its creamy as always in my 2ww. Yea I am usually always comfortable with my sheet and one blanket, sometimes I even use a second blanket. But the past week I have only used one I have been so hot! I kind of played around with the discarding thing.. until it was so bumpy it looked weird, but when I took those temps out it was a nice smooth rise. I'll put them back in so you can see what I mean it is all around weird.


----------



## AreIn83

Have you girls heard of anything called Lydia Pinkham's? It's a vegetable compound. My DH's grandma was telling me about it last night, she said "there's a baby in every bottle". A woman that is a friend of her and my MIL used it after TTC for 8 years and got pregnant. If this was someone off the street I'd be more skeptical...actually I'm skeptical of anything like that.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yay Never! 98.2, that is a good sign. AreIn, I have never heard of the Lydia Pinkhams, but sounds very interesting.


----------



## AreIn83

I'm going to do some research about it and get back to you!


----------



## AreIn83

Here you go, it has a lot of the same herbs that a lot of women on here use already but it has some interesting information. https://www.in-gender.com/Gender-Selection/Lydia-Pinkham/default.aspx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks AreIn! Yea I found that same article. It sounds promising. I may try it next cycle. I am still trying to figure my cycle out, so not sure if I want to put something new in the mix just yet, it could throw things off.


----------



## AreIn83

I found that out, too. I tried just Black Cohosh for the first half of my cycle and I think it actually hurt more than helped. I may try LP when we start TTC again but we'll see.


----------



## nevertogether

hey girls! man, it's been so hot here. i seriously was so bad today that i had to take my ACU top off that i was sweating so much. my whole body felt on fire!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hmmmm Never!!! I am getting a good feeling for you this month. I hope you get your :bfp:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

AreIn, I know my body is sensitive to anything new I try. I get cold sore outbreaks on my mouth and have gotten them since I was about 4. I decided to try valtrex and see if that would help. Well it made me dizzy and I am pretty confident it is the reason I was 8 days late with my May period. I have always been that way with medication or supplements I have ever taken. So I am very cautious with trying new things. I even got a little sick to my stomach when I started taking woman's 1 a day vitamins. I started taking them in the evening and that seems to help a lot, but it literally made me want to puke after I took one.


----------



## nevertogether

thanks ready :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

Ready-Dizziness is a really common side effect of Valtrex and dysmennorhea is recognized as a side effect too. I've been super hesitant about trying all of the herbal supplements too, they can be just as effective as the medications and since I don't really know what's wrong and why I had soooooo much trouble getting pregnant and why I can't stay pregnant I hate to just start throwing stuff in there to see if it helps.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

AreIn, yea I read the side effects I was having from the Valtrex were pretty common. I stopped taking them after the first month. I don't want anything to throw my body off, plus my doctor said I would have to stop taking them anyways as soon as I got pregnant, so I decided to stop them. I did not like how they made me feel.


----------



## nevertogether

hey ladies!

need some help deciding.

woke up at 3:00am, pretty wide awake. not quite sure. couldn't go back to sleep so went ahead and took my temp just in case. 98.2 at 3:19am. with the temp corrector, temp should be 98.5 at 5:00am.

fell back asleep after i went to the bathroom at about 3:30am. took temp when i woke at 5:00am and it's 98.0.

what do you all suggest i use? really need the help! thanks!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi hun! I'd use the one that you did after three hours of sleep. I frequently woke up at different times too, but the ones without 3 hours I never wrote down. So the one at 3 am right? Yea Id use that.


----------



## nevertogether

thanks babe! wasn't sure if i should use the 3am one or the temp adjusted, but the 3am makes sense :) pretty confident my temp got a little higher then yesterday. :happydance:


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay!!! :happydance:

Cant wait till your :bfp:
When you testing??


----------



## nevertogether

not sure yet. i don't get paid until the 13th, so i'm pretty sure testing won't happen before then. that is 12DPO for me. my LP is 14 days spot on though, so not sure if i should just stick it out. losing some PMA at this point, not sure why :shrug:


----------



## Whitbit22

Aww dw hun! Your chart looks awesome! :)

my lp was always 12-14 days.. I got a bfn at 11 dpo and a pos at 13 dpo. So if you test early dont worry! Your chances this month are through the roof I cant wait! :hugs: i know the pressure is on since you wont see dh for a while- but is that a for sure thing?


----------



## nevertogether

hey whit - 

thank you hun :hugs: i think that has a lot to do with it. i have so much pressure, because if i don't get a :bfp: i have to wait. november/december is a for sure thing, because he is on deployment. they had to put in for certain months. we first thought for him to take it in september, but if we did that, then it would be 7 months until i see him again. so we chose november/december, smack in the middle. so it would be 5 months until i see him next, and then 5 months again. 

i think my chart looks good too, just hate i didn't get that accurate temp this morning. kind of bringing me down. not to mention, post o temps for me have been between 97.7-98.4 before so not really confident anything right now is pointing to pregnancy.


----------



## Whitbit22

Most of my temps were not higher than normal.. The ones that were I threw out because it has been staying super hot in here in the morning. Sending dust and calm vibes :)
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Titi

yeah 3 hour block of sleep temp the most reliable for sure in my experience. Temp adj. never worked right for me-and the sleep is more important that the time.

Your chart looks good!!! FX'd!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I agree with the girls. The temp with the most sleep is the one I would use. Whit, I just love your picture. That is so awesome. I am super happy for you. :hugs: 

Titi, I know you are on 2ww with Never anything exciting happening? I really hated the 2ww last cycle it seemed like eternity. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Titi

Hi Ready! 

I'm trying to be in denial about 2ww and trying to forget how many dpo I am and ignore any possible ss. So far nothing extraordinary is going on so it's pretty easy. Just getting ready to take my break I guess :sad:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi,
:hugs:, don't be sad yet. I have good feelings about you and Never this month. Hang tight and keep thinking positive. There are a lot of woman who have told me, they had no symptoms at all and they were pregnant. My mom said her only symptom with me at first was a missed AF. I wonder if we bring a lot of the symptoms on ourselves during the 2ww...lol


----------



## AreIn83

Ready-I think you're right, we start imagining symptoms. I don't want to be pregnant this month but Saturday I had a wave a nausea and I thought "Damn, I'm pregnant". No, probably not, I was sitting on the beach in 95 degree weather and had eaten a Snack Wrap. That would make anyone nauseous. 

I have to confess, I did buy an FRER last night. Mostly because I'm scared to be pregnant again. I had almost talked myself out of it but drove right by a CVS on the way home and stopped. Last night's and this morning's were both :bfn: but I was happier with that than I would have been had they been :bfp: because then I would start waiting to bleed again. DH would have been soooooo mad had he found out. I just needed some peace of mind. We have a super fun float trip planned with a group of our friends for the weekend of the 23rd and I'm really looking forward to that. Then I'll get my doc appointment and then I'll go to Myrtle Beach for a week with my parents and DD.


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls - really appreciate the input on my temp :hugs:

titi - i'm with ready. don't count yourself out just yet, but i do like your approach. i'm trying it too. i got off work today and fell straight asleep at 1pm. i think the four day and my leave have screwed my sleeping pattern all up!

arein - we understand babe. just want you to be happy so we support whatever you do! at this point, i'm with you, and believe a :bfp: might not be your best at this point. especially since you don't know what is causing all your angels.

ready - thanks for the support!


----------



## nevertogether

girls, a friend suggested i put the two temps in FF the 98.2 at 3:20am and the 98.0 at 5:00am and it would average me. it gave me 98.27 which fits right in so i put it in. i kept the circle around it though to show it's accurateness though


----------



## Titi

Never are you using your vg sensor?


----------



## nevertogether

nope, i quit using ovacue last week. why?


----------



## nevertogether

i was bored and took mine, haha, 109 my second lowest v reading ever. weird :shrug:


----------



## Titi

I dunno-I have always wondered if it could pick up extra progesterone for pg? Lynne said no but I wondered since Arein had such high v levels. Whit-how about you?


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! I just wanted to pop over and wish everyone luck that is getting close to testing!!! Congrats Whit!!!! Never-I am way excited for you to test! lol lots of BABY DUST to you all!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

15 weeks :shock:


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Crazy! Wow 15 weeks! :happydance:

Titi, I don't have a vag sensor.. but maybe my temps could be a clue as theyre usually much lower and pretty flat. :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

whit i'm so super anxious to see my tomorrows temp


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies... I've been watching this thread to learn about the ovacue and i'm sooo getting one. Just waiting until the 14th for payday and to see if AF shows since hubby just left back overseas on the 6th. Hubby won't be home from deployment for good till oct sometime but i want to make sure i have time to learn how to properly use it for when he does get here :)


----------



## nevertogether

hey luv! we're in a similiar situation :) my DH is deployed as well, his r&r is nov/dec. i used to the ovacue to track up until his visit this month and i'm hoping we caught the eggy! hope it works for you!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks never :) We've been trying since we got married a little over 18 months ago but thanks to the military the actual months we had a shot at getting pregnant were a lot less. I'm hoping this is our month but being the POAS addict i am i'm pretty sure its not.


----------



## nevertogether

you never know sweetie :shrug: i know what you mean! DH and i got to try february of this year, this last month (june), and if we don't get it this one then november or december. it definitely puts a damper on things! is he deployed with 3rd ID hunter?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

He is deployed with 3ID Stewart :) And i hope this is your month hun :)


----------



## nevertogether

thanks babe! i have a friend in afghan right now deployed with hunter which is why i was asking and another that is deployed with stewart as well!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yea pretty much every one is now deployed from stewart... its a ghost town i don't think there is a single brigade here right now... only rear D's its super strange how empty post and everything is.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Ok i MIGHT be wrong about that but i believe we have atleast 3 brigades for sure deployed right now.


----------



## nevertogether

so crazy! i'm stationed in germany and only half of our unit deploys so i'm lucky. but i have so many friends back in the states that are, it's pretty crazy. almost every post seems like they are deployed! but i do agree, don't know anyone at stewart or hunter that aren't deployed


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yea the third brigade from stewart just deployed. My hubby should be home in Oct then another brigade should be home around christmas and the third is just starting out.


----------



## nevertogether

my friend at hunter deployed 4 nov i believe so she should be home soon and i know my stewart friend deployed a few weeks later than my hunter friend. small world isn't it!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yea totally is. So which monitor do you have i'm debating between the classic and the newest one.


----------



## nevertogether

i have the classic, it's less confusing and easier to ignore the messages. if you go to the first page it will show which girls have which monitor. i know titi has the newer one and she likes it due to the fact that you can transfer all of the information stored in the ovacue onto your computer. the classic doesn't offer though, but i didn't mind.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Ah ok. I guess i still have a few days to decide which one to get. To bad no one is selling one.


----------



## nevertogether

if i get my bfp wed/thurs i am going to be selling mine :)


----------



## Whitbit22

I was actually considering selling mine! It'd be my luck something would go wrong as soon as I did, or I'd need it for #2. :(

I cant wait to see tomorrows temp either! Your chart looks awesome, way smoother than your previous months! :happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

thanks whit, still doing my best not to get my hopes up though..kind of in a rut right now about it all


----------



## Whitbit22

I am rooting for you so hard girl!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

yay preggo dust that's my fave! hehe i'm already itching to test haha, can't stand the wait. really don't know how ya'll did it every month


----------



## Whitbit22

I actually didnt test at all last cycle. Dont know how! haha


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I can never keep myself from testing i have no will power....

On a side not i saw awhile back that lauren82 was talking about selling hers but idk if she was serious or not... and she has her profile set to where you can't send her messages.


----------



## Whitbit22

hmm.. Have you checked ebay? I lucked into mine there for 130 bucks.


----------



## Titi

Hi Luvmysolider! I haven't seen or used the classic but would probably recommend it. I spent way too much money on mine-almost $400 which seems a waste as it doesn't work any better than the other girls and we end up doing most everything manually anyway.
Welcome!


----------



## nevertogether

titi - now i'm checking my v reading and wondering what it means, haha.. yest 109 and today 112 lowest readings for me, hmmmm curious


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmmm mine have been consistantly in the 90's all past ov.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks Titi... maybe i will get the classic then. Their is one on ebay right now for 99 and that is a really good deal... plus i can get the v sensor and software and it'd still be cheaper then the newest model.


----------



## nevertogether

last cycle mine were all 125-146 after O


----------



## Titi

hmmmmmm that's weird!


----------



## crazy84

Well I have my ovaCue.... never been used.... I am thinking about selling it. I just haven't yet because i have been super paranoid. It is a classic with the vag sensor. I bought it off of the ovaCue web page. Let me know if you are interested..... and if I get un paranoid... lol.... then I really don't need it.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Alright i will let you know :) I just put in a bid on the classic i've been watching on ebay and so far i'm the only bid and its been listed for 8 days with 2 left.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never anything new happening in your 2ww? When are you testing?


----------



## nevertogether

ready - nothing really. temp still staying high. if i put in high temps for the next three days it actually moves my o date to later, CD20. but even if that is the case, it actually makes my chart more promising. so, it's still a wait for me...not sure how long though :shrug:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well here is some :dust: for you! My fingers are crossed for you love!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks hun. how is the wait until O for you?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well it's going great. Just got done with the :witch:, so the :sex: has begun..lol. I have been charting my temps and using my ovacue like normal, so we will see what happens this cycle. I am really hoping this is it, but if not, then it's on to the next cycle.


----------



## nevertogether

are you putting the temps onto your chart now? you need to put your chart in your siggy so i don't have to search for it every time i want to stalk it :haha:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Stupid AF showed up today :( and 6 days early which is the first time thats happened in 7 months... so maybe my cycle is finally working towards getting back to normal after having my BBs done back in december... Come on oct so our ttcing can continue... 

Still the highest bidder one the ovacue on ebay it has a few hours left so hopefully i win and it gets here fast :)


----------



## nevertogether

woot woot, good luck on the auction girl. and hoping that your cycle is on track. i spent my months with out DH charting and doing OPK's and figuring out my cycle and honestly, when i finally got to try this month, it makes you SOO much more confident you caught the eggy!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yea, i'd been using OPKs the last couple of months and will probably continue to use them along with the ovacue for a few more months... we also used preseed while he was here but i guess it just wasn't our month... hubby is super upset about it... which makes me feel worse but he is always really reassuring that it will happen soon.


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: have you tried soft cups? i used them this cycle and really liked them.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

no i haven't i didn't know anything about them till i started looking around on here. I think i might get some for when hubby gets home. We've been married 18 months and maybe spent 6 months of time together... so i think its getting to the point of trying everything we can... hubby is even wanting to go to the DR and get checked because he is starting to think its him :( I'm going to call tomorrow and see if i can finish my blood work to check everything.


----------



## nevertogether

that's a good plan hun. i know how you feel, trust me. and it's so aggravating. DH has two kids so i know he is fine, so it comes down to just me. we were NTNP for 1-2 years before marrying (no pull out, no nothing, just crossing our fingers :haha:) and we've been married for 18 months or so as well. when did ya'll get married? we did 12/28/08 on a break from basic. we were together 4 months of last year, 2 weeks of 08, and so far 3 weeks of this year. so about the same as you. it sucks so bad having to conceive on a time restraint, and it might be neither of you. they say there is only a 20-30% chance of conceiving each cycle. i took a ton of supplements too, just in case.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

We got married 1/23/09 :) after talking on the phone for 2 weeks he flew me out to stewart and we got married the day i got here because i could only stay for a weekend because i was in school. In 2009 we spent all of june, july, sept, and oct together and then a few weeks here and there between field pros and NTC... and this year so far we have had his 2 week RNR together.

He and i both take fertilaid too... so i felt like between OPKS, preseed, and us both on fertilaid we had a good shot but not so much.


----------



## nevertogether

wow ya'll are a lot like us! that is such a sweet story :) i'm very happy for you even though it does suck, you are lucky enough to have found love! i took fertil aid as well. DH didn't. he started to but he kept taking them carry on and the air lines would make him throw them away. that happened twice and the third bottle is at home in AR. 

i took fertil aid, maca, soy isoflavones, red raspberry leaf, red clover, fish oil, and royal jelly. i was/am a walking science experiment.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Sounds like it girl. I haven't heard about half the things you are taking LOL. I'm gonna start taking fertilaid again probably after my next AF and have hubby do the same. Then hopefully i get the monitor and in time to use it this cycle and then use OPKs as well and i'm going to get back on my mission of trying to lose some weight.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Woo Hoo i am now the proud owner of an ovacue classic! I can't wait to get it :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well ladies ovacue predicted Saturday as my Highest fertile day. I am ready to get this party started..lol I need lots of :dust: this cycle.


----------



## zeezee

Hey lovely ovacue gals  Its been a while, hi to the newbies too!

Never - have you tested yet? Arein, you doing ok honey? Ready - how's tricks? Titi - this cycle going ok?

I am on CD10 and I * THINK * I got a +opk this morning, which is SUPER early. I am on 150mg of clomid, so maybe that is it, but the RE nurse said to come in to do IUI tomorrow - I think its too early, and I don't trust my eyes, so can y'all see what you think? First pic (on the left) is at 8.15am with FMU, and second is at 9.45am.




Z
xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0127.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0129.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nevertogether

glad you won the ovacue luv! :hugs: 

ready - get "ready" to start :sex:ing honey! woot woot :happydance: 

zee - it looks like you are getting very close to O'ing honey. i would start :sex:ing now and do so until they go negative. but that's just me :shrug:


----------



## AreIn83

zee-it looks postive to me, you have that dark streak in the test line. I'd say you're right there! I'm doing well, enjoying the time off! 

Welcome Luv, I'll add you. 

:dust: Ready!


----------



## Titi

I don't think its positive yet-test line isn't as dark or darker than control :shrug:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Zee-Looks like you are getting close to o'ing. I agree with Titi, not thinking you are quite there yet, but very very soon. 

Never-the :sex:ing has begun. I hope this is our month.


----------



## AreIn83

*Depending on the brand of test*, if there is a darker streak in the test line (like there is in Zee's) it can be positive. Especially on the first one, my positives always looked like that. I never had a totally dark test line. See this https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#13


----------



## Titi

Arein-you're so knowledgeable! How are you feeling? 

Nothing new with me!


----------



## Whitbit22

My pos opks always looked like that! Id go for it. Lots of :dust:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies... I've been watching this thread to learn about the ovacue and i'm sooo getting one. Just waiting until the 14th for payday and to see if AF shows since hubby just left back overseas on the 6th. Hubby won't be home from deployment for good till oct sometime but i want to make sure i have time to learn how to properly use it for when he does get here :)

Welcome! Glad to see another newbie like myself. :hugs: I have my ovacue, I have the new model because I am terrible at math and can not interpret numbers. I will start using mine this cycle to see how well it works.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> i have the classic, it's less confusing and easier to ignore the messages. if you go to the first page it will show which girls have which monitor. i know titi has the newer one and she likes it due to the fact that you can transfer all of the information stored in the ovacue onto your computer. the classic doesn't offer though, but i didn't mind.

Greetings Ladies!

I read on another Forum that the software is not necessary to track your cycles on your computer. You can create an Excel sheet to do the same thing which is what I did. I did not want to pay for the software and I have the new model as well. I am terrible at OPK's and temping is non-existant so I need the visual aid.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks for the welcome ladies :) I'm hoping that when hubby gets home from iraq in october it will be our turn to conceive :)


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sure it will be! :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Never you are always too nice! Got my fxed for you and your hubby still for this month :)


----------



## nevertogether

thanks :hugs: i really have so much faith for all you girls and i really hope so many of you get your :bfp:'s! i'm terrified DH and i haven't caught the eggy this month, and well i guess my being discouraged makes me be even more positive towards everyone.


----------



## Titi

aw never-I hope you did catch.
I'm a little clueless now at where I am in cycle. Wondering if I should peak at your ticker so the witch doesn't surprise me in a public place or something-but I also like not knowing this month.


----------



## zeezee

One day until testing never!!! FX!! :dust:

Righto, CD11 and just got back from IUI #2! Clinic looked at all my pee tests and said "ovulating: so in I went, no scan either which is unusual (I hope there are not 10 follies!). It hurt this time, sharp pain and cramp - apparently this is normal because the cervix clamps down on the catather as it goes in. The nurse today thinks the last time didn't get in at all because I had no pain and no feeling of it, so at least the pain is positive!

I confess that I am anxious having the IUI so early, but I have to trust in the clinic, and I love my people there, so I am trying to be zen about it. I will keep using OPKs for a week and if I get a digi + or a super positive I can either rely on timed BD or ask for a second IUI.

Hubby's swimmers were awesome time time too - 51 million and 98% motility!!! He is uunnnnbrearable right now...

Thanks to you all for all your support these last few days (and weeks). I am rooting for you all now.

Z
xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never have faith love! I really hope you get your :bfp:, but remember if you don't it's okay. Be positive and it will happen for you. I am telling this to myself as well. :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

ready - i try to tell myself that but it would be easier if i knew i had another shot sometime soon..


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I understand. I would be the same way I know I would. I am thinking positive thoughts for you..:bfp: :dust: :bfp:


----------



## nevertogether

thank you honey :hugs:


----------



## Titi

holy crap Never is your ticker right? Our AF is due tomorrow? I couldnt help but peak. I had figured I was 10dpo today tho-?


----------



## nevertogether

yes, tomorrow. lol. you aren't supposed to be peaking titi!!!! FF might change my O to CD20 though depending on my temps so not sure about my fate just yet... waiting until 10 tonight so i can pee and test, LOL. yes i am crazy..its ok..


----------



## Titi

wow! That's weird-it worked though-I really thought I had about 4 days left. arghhh now I wish I didn't look. Your chart looks amazing...........really holding out hope for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you titi, i have way more hope for you though hun. you really deserve it!


----------



## Titi

awww ur too sweet-........Here's hoping we BOTH get a bfp! But alas, I have no symptoms.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well I have hope for both of you girls! can we get some :bfp:'s pleaseeeee!!! I am so excited I am going to wake up and get some good news from you girls tomorrow or within the next few days...


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-I'm feeling well, AF is on her way. I got an increase in CM today after being pretty dry for the last week so I know she's around the corner. Should be Thursday or Friday. On Thursday, I spoke to the RE's office. They had called and left a message on my phone that they cancelled my appointment. DH wasn't able to keep his appt with the pee-pee doctor (heehee, I teased the hell out of him with that). He started a new job at the end of March and has a 6 month probationary period and since getting a sperm analysis isn't exactly life-or-death, he couldn't make the appointment. That doctor only sees patients at 8 or 8:30 am Mon-Thurs. So I told the nurse, he couldn't make it that doctor wouldn't adjust his schedule, it's not DH's problem as he clearly is shooting me good ones because I'm getting pregnant, and she says "Call me in 3 months then" to which I replied with "We'll be seeing someone else, thanks" hoping I wasn't eating my words....So I called my OBGYN's office and gave them the story and they found me someone else to see me the same day my appointment was supposed to be. YEEEHAAWW! And the new doc doesn't require DH see a urologist prior to my appointment. Sorry....long story. I've been not able to keep you guys up to date, lots of school work and stuff. I got a warning e-mail from my advisor that my next class is a B so...yay.


----------



## nevertogether

arein - so glad that you are going to get things figured out honey!


----------



## AreIn83

never-Meeee too! I'm ready to go again!


----------



## nevertogether

i bet, and judging from the past you should get your :bfp: quick just gotta throw lots and lots of sticky dust on it and hope that the doc can narrow down what is causing the problem. :hugs:


----------



## AreIn83

I hope you're right. I can get pregnant and now someone just needs to help me stay pregnant, one way or the other. I had all of my hormones checked a year ago so I'm hoping she won't make me do that again. It was all normal.


----------



## Titi

Glad you get a new apt. Arein! That lady sounded BEYOTCHY! : )


----------



## AreIn83

OMG, she was! She just sighed at me and wouldn't listen to anything I said so I didn't want to see that doctor anyway :)


----------



## AreIn83

Zee-LOTS AND LOTS of :dust:!!!! I hope they got his guys going in the right direction!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i have the classic, it's less confusing and easier to ignore the messages. if you go to the first page it will show which girls have which monitor. i know titi has the newer one and she likes it due to the fact that you can transfer all of the information stored in the ovacue onto your computer. the classic doesn't offer though, but i didn't mind.
> 
> Greetings Ladies!
> 
> I read on another Forum that the software is not necessary to track your cycles on your computer. You can create an Excel sheet to do the same thing which is what I did. I did not want to pay for the software and I have the new model as well. I am terrible at OPK's and temping is non-existant so I need the visual aid.Click to expand...

Do you know how to do that? I guess I could figure it out but I didn't know if you had the site or something where it had specifics?


----------



## crazy84

Arein I am glad you got a new appt!!!! And as for the rest of you... TEST!!! lol the suspense is killing me!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

AreIn83 said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> i have the classic, it's less confusing and easier to ignore the messages. if you go to the first page it will show which girls have which monitor. i know titi has the newer one and she likes it due to the fact that you can transfer all of the information stored in the ovacue onto your computer. the classic doesn't offer though, but i didn't mind.
> 
> Greetings Ladies!
> 
> I read on another Forum that the software is not necessary to track your cycles on your computer. You can create an Excel sheet to do the same thing which is what I did. I did not want to pay for the software and I have the new model as well. I am terrible at OPK's and temping is non-existant so I need the visual aid.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know how to do that? I guess I could figure it out but I didn't know if you had the site or something where it had specifics?Click to expand...


Hey AreIn:

I created an Excel spreadsheet with information specific to me. On the first page I have the information I have been tracking for about 1 year and on the second page I have created a spreadsheet to input the data from the ovacue as they pop up on the applicable date. This is the first cycle I will be using it. On the first page I track cycle dates, POAS, CM and ovule twinges. I do not temp anymore since my times are so erractic.

You should input in a spreadsheet information for you specific to what you track, meds/vitamins etc. if applicable and any thing you think would help you monitor what is going on with you. I actually have a planner that I have all of the information written in so when I created the spreadsheet it was simply a matter of transferring the information. Now I have been tracking from Aug '09 when I had my Mirena removed so I may actually close this first spreadsheet out Aug '10. If you do not want to track an entire year you can do break it down quarterly or annually or another time frame to your choosing.

I am a visual person and seeing a pattern works better for me so I thought this was an excellent way to do that. Plus you can save it to a flash drive if you want to transport the information to your doctor to review, which is something I just thought of in case I need to based on any patterns I see.

Hope that makes sense, I tend to ramble sometimes.:blush::hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Thanks Arein and YAY for the new dr! I still ahve to send you that stuff we talked about, will make sure I do it ASAP!!

NEVER WILL YOU JUST TEST ALREADY DAMNIT!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Are you peeing yet Never? hehe


----------



## moochacha

Sending loads of :hugs: around!!! Sorry I've been MIA I just got out of hospital etc etc FINALLY lol yay. I hope you're doing well!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never and Titi where are you? I am patiently waiting, all of us are...heheheheh here is some :dust: to you ladies.


----------



## nevertogether

hi hun, still no AF today don't want to speak too soon though


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> hi hun, still no AF today don't want to speak too soon though

Did you test sweetheart?


----------



## nevertogether

:bfn:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never it could still be to early. My fingers are crossed very tightly for you. :hugs: I know you are feeling discouraged, but it's not a for sure :bfn: till the :witch: shows her face.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you ready. i'm very discouraged. woke up today with a sore throat and i've had itchy eyes all day. ugh. kind of out of nowhere, but go figure. just to make this wait harder.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never I totally feel your discouragement. I was the same way last cycle. I would give it another day or two and test again if af has not come.


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs: It aint over yet!!


----------



## nevertogether

<3 you whitty


----------



## Whitbit22

<3 u too honey!


----------



## zeezee

Not over yet never, I have everything crossed for you.

xx


----------



## Titi

awwww Never-I'm so sorry hun but fx'd still cross.

Ready-I just realized that with a 14 day lp I usually get af 15dpo-so witch not actually due until tomorrow for me.

Moocha-I absolutely love the 2 peas in a pod ultrasound!!!!! how special!!!!!!!!! I just had to call dh over to see it!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I am rooting for you and still rooting for never! There is always hope until AF shows. So fingers, toes and whatever else I can cross is crossed!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> thank you ready. i'm very discouraged. woke up today with a sore throat and i've had itchy eyes all day. ugh. kind of out of nowhere, but go figure. just to make this wait harder.

Never~ 

Don't give up. I was planning on mentioning this today so it's awesome you brought it up. 

I have just recently started getting a sore throat around the time I think I am ovulating. It is not a long period of time it just lasts about a day, the next day its gone! My cycles have been all wacky and this week I have had ovule pain and really really EWCM to the point it feels like a Flo "flow" (sorry TMI). Mind you my cycle should have already started (25-26 days) or should be starting in a day or two (31-32 days) and here my body is going through the full stages of ovulation. Symptoms like this and my irregular cycles are reasons I can never pinpoint for certain with consistency when I ovulate. I've been checked by my doctor who by the way is an RE, I never noticed that she was a RE I simply go once a year for my annual GYN exam. I guess all those letters behind her name actually mean something...:haha: So when I last went in she gave me the lab paperwork to get all of the RE testing done so I did not have to actually find another doctor to do that. Now when I get pregnant I will have to find another to deliver because even though she provides OB/GYN services she does not deliver babies...kind of weird.:wacko:

Anywho, I was discussing this with a friend of mine who just had a baby in April and she said she had a sore throat for about a day when she first discovered she was pregnant. I Googled it and found some interesting information on the subject. Some women get a sore throat when ovulating and others get a sore throat when "in the early before you can detect" stage of pregnancy. You might want to do some research on it and determine if it falls in line with what you are experiencing today. Also, one other item I learned is pregnancy tests have different sensitivity levels. Research the one you use and compare to see if its the most sensitive one that detects early the HSG hormone otherwise it may the one of the ones that takes longer to detect the HSG hormone. 

Hang in there, we are all rooting for you.:hugs:


----------



## Titi

:cry:


----------



## AreIn83

Never-Last cycle when I got my BFP, I had a sore throat and running nose for a week before. I thought it was a cold but all of the symptoms disappeared when I started bleeding. I've never had that with pregnancy before! I remember telling you guys that I was feeling cruddy. 

Titi-Are you waiting until tomorrow? 

She came today, bang on time. Sigh of relief. I've been filling out all of my paper work for the RE and I'm getting super excited!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I am assuming no good word?


----------



## Titi

af today-sorry-been kinda upset.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I am sorry the :witch: showed her face. Boooooo! I know you are sad and nothing I say will make it better, but :hugs: always work and since I cannot hug you in person, then the computer will have to do.


----------



## AreIn83

Titi-:hugs: there's nothing that can be said but you can lean on us. We all know what you're going through.


----------



## zeezee

:hugs: Titi - I hear you angel. Vent here all you need.


----------



## nevertogether

titi, i am sorry honey. i can't say that i know how you feel, because i haven't been trying as long as you babe. i was really hoping you would beat the :witch: this time around. my temp went down today and i've had a little brown spotting all day so i'm assuming the bi*ch is going to take me out tomorrow full force. go figure, day of my promotion too. sounds just like her. spent all of yesterday acclimating myself to the fact that AF was coming and this morning i spent crying. DH is very supportive though and all i can do at this point is lift my head and wait for november. :(


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> titi, i am sorry honey. i can't say that i know how you feel, because i haven't been trying as long as you babe. i was really hoping you would beat the :witch: this time around. my temp went down today and i've had a little brown spotting all day so i'm assuming the bi*ch is going to take me out tomorrow full force. go figure, day of my promotion too. sounds just like her. spent all of yesterday acclimating myself to the fact that AF was coming and this morning i spent crying. DH is very supportive though and all i can do at this point is lift my head and wait for november. :(

Never, I am so so sorry :hugs: Some days I wish B&B gals lived close and we could take you out for some vino. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

zeezee - i know right. like we could all just go out and have dinner and drink some wine or beers and just cheer each other up. lord knows if she comes and takes me over tomorrow, it's going to be a drunken weekend for sure. she could at least be nice about it and make it not painful.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I'm sorry. Sounds like you are having a similar af arrival like I did last cycle. The brown spotting! I did that for several days and af appeared. I agree I wish we all lived close to each other so we could go out and drown our sorrows with a few drinks and the support of woman who are going through the same thing. I surely don't have anyone out here by me having trouble getting preg, seems like every time I turn around someone is pregnant.


----------



## AreIn83

zeezee said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> titi, i am sorry honey. i can't say that i know how you feel, because i haven't been trying as long as you babe. i was really hoping you would beat the :witch: this time around. my temp went down today and i've had a little brown spotting all day so i'm assuming the bi*ch is going to take me out tomorrow full force. go figure, day of my promotion too. sounds just like her. spent all of yesterday acclimating myself to the fact that AF was coming and this morning i spent crying. DH is very supportive though and all i can do at this point is lift my head and wait for november. :(
> 
> Never, I am so so sorry :hugs: Some days I wish B&B gals lived close and we could take you out for some vino. :hugs:Click to expand...

I totally agree!!!!! 


Never-So sorry, honey. Again, there's nothing that can be said :hugs: Do you have access to any doctors there that could help you figure out what's going on while you wait for DH?


----------



## nevertogether

hi arein - not really. being in germany kind of hinders me. i don't speak the language fluently, and they certainly don't offer any help on post. these women get pregnant so easily, i don't see why they would need to. DH suggested getting an appointment during my trip hope in november, but i don't know what to do.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, how long have you actually been trying to get pregnant? I stopped the pill last august, but just started charting and all that in May, because we were not getting lucky, so I figured I was missing something somewhere.


----------



## nevertogether

ready, well, november will be our cycle #4. we were NTNP for about 1 1/2 years - 2 years before that. i've never been on any sort of birth control, and DH has never "pulled out." of course, he has before, but for the most part, rarely ever. a friend told me at NTNP it is easy to miss the window, but DH is a :sex: maniac so we :sex: lots and lots all the time. :shrug:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, hmmmm well I would probably get some expert advice then. I was unsure of how long you have been ttc.We have been ntnp since august of last year, so I just started getting serious with it with these past two cycles, so we will see what happens. Do fertility problems run in your family? They say to find all that out from moms and grandmas and aunts...blah blah blah, so much we have to do and go through!! Geeeshhhh I need a drink thinking about it...lol


----------



## nevertogether

well, the kicker. i'm adopted and don't know my biological family. my biological mother, i know, was date raped and got pregnant from that so i can't really assume infertility was something for her. :shrug: she also never showed with me until 5/6 months pregnant and was pretty far along when she tested positive. all that came from my adoptive mother.


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs: Liana and Titi. This is so emotional for me too! I hate for my pretty girls to go through this.. Dealing with it so long I feel the heartbreak coming through the screen. I am so sorry! :hugs:

it would def be a good idea to make an apt for when you come home. How long will you be home? Would be so cool if you could talk your ob into doing some tests amd hsg. 

Would make a great reality show if we could all get together. Cant imagine what support it could give to the ladies out there who have noone to talk to at all about it! I love you all! Dont give up!!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you whit, you are so sweet. i will be home for a month. we just have to find a doctor that will take TRI-CARE. i did want to ask you, what is hsg? do you believe it's what helped you?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hang in there hun, totally know what you're going through :( We have about the same wait time to try again. It will happen for us i just know it. 

My cycle was like yours this month and i've never had brown spotting for one day then i actually bleed for one day then back to spotting for like 3 more days.... its the weirdest thing ever.


----------



## nevertogether

luv - very glad you joined i group because i truly know you know what i'm going through. thank you :hugs: as for the brown discharge/spotting. i've only had it one other time and that is when DH and i tried in february. weird!


----------



## Whitbit22

A month should be long enough to get it done. Im sure if you call around a little you will find one that will accept tricare. I used to have it too it can be such a pain. 

I honestly believe if it wasnt for the hsg I wouldnt have gotten pregnant. They inject dye into your cervix and your lady parts show on an xray screen. It shows whether your tubes are clear, and can push out minor debris in your tubes.


----------



## Whitbit22

*it csm also rule out any uterine abnormalities.

:wave: hi luvmysoldier!


----------



## zeezee

Never - where is home? You might try to get an appointment with an RE for that month, if possible on the first day of your cycle so you will be able to then get the CD3 labs (FSH, estrogen, AMH etc). Then you could go in for the HSG where they run a dye through your tubes to make sure there is no blockage. Finally, they could do the CD21 progesterone test, to make sure that is all ok. Its worth doing for your piece of mind and most of its a cinch. 2 years is a long time - it could be something as simple as your CM is killing hubsters swimmers (they can do a post-coital test) and you need to take something.

Z
xx


----------



## nevertogether

wow, thank you so much for all the info girls. all of this sounds like a really great start for DH and i. whit - do you have to specifically ask for the hsg or is it standard with all the blood work and such that zee is talking about?

zee, i'm originally from little rock, arkansas so that is where i will be in november/december.


----------



## Whitbit22

My doc suggested it since id had all the bloods and it was normal. I believe it is the standard next step, but if she hadnt mentioned it I was going to ask. Even if you were ntnp, I would go ahead and tell the doc you had been trying all that time. They would be quicker to help and suggest all the tests!


----------



## nevertogether

lord knows i have learned enough information on BnB to make anyone believe we had been trying for the 2 years total like we have the past year. i found a doctor in AR but they have no e-mail, just a phone, and i'm in germany. what the heck! :cry:


----------



## nevertogether

https://www.arkansasfertility.com/


----------



## LuvMySoldier

:hi: Whit

I'm so glad to never... all of my friends her seem to get pregnant as soon as they want to... its frustrating because everyone always just says its gonna happen i just know it... but they still don't understand the way you do.


----------



## nevertogether

oh yes i know what you mean! what is the deal? i swear most of these military wives you can spit on and they have like five kids. it's ridiculous! then there is the small bit of us that just can't seem to be able too :shrug:


----------



## zeezee

nevertogether said:


> https://www.arkansasfertility.com/

Never - that one does all the tests you want. I also found this one: https://www.uams.edu/obgyn/general/

If you want me to call for you just PM me and I can make you an appointment


----------



## nevertogether

zee zee - wow you are amazing! i am going to wait for AF to come full force and then PM you. what information do you need from me? i'm also going to research those two places better tomorrow. i have a few friends that work at UAMS actually.


----------



## zeezee

Absolutely no problem at all, I never use all my minutes and I know how hard it is living o/s  I'll probs need your name, a local contact number (although I can give them mine), and the name of your insurance - if I need anything else I can just PM/email you.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Ok ladies i just started using my ovacue :) how do i chart it on FF? or are you girls temping on top of using the ovacue?


----------



## nevertogether

aww luv your pic is so cute! i don't put my ovacue information into FF i just temp seperately and use OPK's.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks :) on both accounts :) i just ordered a BBT today so it should be her in a day or two...

How are you doing? My day was freaking stressful... i had to use the red cross and i never thought i would... still waiting on the hubby to call me... i hope everything turns out or im gonna have to fight with the airlines to refund my tickets or give me vouchers or something.


----------



## AreIn83

nevertogether said:


> oh yes i know what you mean! what is the deal? i swear most of these military wives you can spit on and they have like five kids. it's ridiculous! then there is the small bit of us that just can't seem to be able too :shrug:

I know Zee offered to make your appointment but at the bottom of that screen is a link that says patient portal. Click that. That will let you put in all of your information.


----------



## zeezee

NONONONONONONONONONONONOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Positive OPK this morning - 2 actually, a digi and a cheapie. This means the CD11 IUI was a waste of time and money b/c no ov! CRAP. I have left messages at my clinic and am waiting for a call back, but I will push for another IUI tomorrow morning, and a scan today. I feel like a cow that needs to be milked, seriously.

I was doing SO well this month too, no freaking out, all zen and calm. Now I feel like everything is ass up. AGHHH!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Zee, sorry to hear that. I hope the clinic calls you back asap and gives you good news. Geeshhhh our bodies can be so misleading sometimes.


----------



## nevertogether

zee! hope you get ahold of your clinic very soon honey.

arein - what is the patient portal? what will it do for me?


----------



## nevertogether

luv - why did you have to use red cross??????? hope everything is OK! :hugs:

arein - i checked the patient portal and i have to have a phone number still...ugh.


----------



## AreIn83

Sorry, never, I thought that would help you. 

Zee, surge and no O....WTF


----------



## AreIn83

:cry: I know Titi is upset but I wish she'd come back


----------



## nevertogether

sure she needs a little break, definitely miss her too!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

My husband grandmother is in ICU with a colapsed lung and on a ventilator and the family is getting ready to have to make the tough decision of when/if to take her off and he has no idea she is even in the hospital. I haven't heard from him in about 4 days now and had no other choice but to call them. Still haven't heard from my husband so i know he hasn't gotten word yet. I've been sitting by the phone for almost 24 hours now waiting on him to call.


----------



## nevertogether

oh luv i'm so sorry. that must be so difficult honey :( do you know what part of afghanistan he is in? a few people from my unit left for khandahar (SP?) on wednesday and i have friends in bagram (those are my hunter friends...) you both are in my prayers babes, i can't even imagine how difficult it is for you right now and the stress must be unbearable! let me know if you ever need to talk babe, because i know it can be SO hard. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM - started using my ovacue this morning. was hoping i never would have to again, lol. stupid :witch:!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm doing alright now that i have talked to the hubby. He finally called a few hours ago. He's really pissed off that they won't send him home... i don't blame him he is basically the only man on that side of the family and he can't be there to comfort his mom and aunt and most of all he is hurt that the next time he sees his grandmaw it may be at her grave. I'm heart broken for him... He isn't even doing anything over there they transfered him from iraq to a green zone... 

And aww hun i'm sooo sorry you have to start using your ovacue again... i was so hoping you had and army baby growin!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well ladies my 2ww begins! Fun Fun for me. I hope all you ladies are doing well. Hello Luv My Soldier. I have not had a chance to say Hi to you. Welcome, this is an awesome group of girls.


----------



## zeezee

Can you guys help me out, I am so so confused about pinpointing when I ovulated.

First, I got a +opk on Monday and possible Tuesday

Second, my temp chart seems to want to confirm Wednesday as ov when I forward date with higher temps (although see below for another temping issue)

Third, ovacue said Thursday was my peak

Fourth, Friday I got 2 +opks, including a + digi for the first time

Fifth, I woke up late this morning - 9am instead of 6am - and got up to let the cats out and turned the aircon in the bedroom on THEN took my temp about 10 mins later, and it was 96.8 WHAT THE F%%K?!!

Now I don't know if I have even ovulated at ALL. I am so so super confused. Any advice?

Z
xx


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Zee, I am no expert but by the looks of your chart you o'ed on Wednesday. Your temp dropped and then Thursday it went up and has stayed up, so I am pretty sure that is when you o'ed, but again, no expert. I am sorry you are having so much trouble, that is confusing for sure with all those +opks, and you are sure they are positive? I know the line has to be the same color as the dark line or darker I believe, but some other girls have said that is not the case.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

OH and Zee, as for your temp today, I am not sure what to do with that, but I know 10 mins and moving around and all that can have a drastic affect on your temp. Never may have some more insight on that for you.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Never! How are you doing love? :hugs: to you.


----------



## zeezee

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Zee, I am no expert but by the looks of your chart you o'ed on Wednesday. Your temp dropped and then Thursday it went up and has stayed up, so I am pretty sure that is when you o'ed, but again, no expert. I am sorry you are having so much trouble, that is confusing for sure with all those +opks, and you are sure they are positive? I know the line has to be the same color as the dark line or darker I believe, but some other girls have said that is not the case.

You are a sweetheart, thank you ready  Friday's + was a definite positive, it came up within 1 min on the IC and was a digi + as well (something I had never had before). I also had some major cramping on Friday afternoon. I just have no idea what's going on and its so frustrating. Right now I just want to be sure I HAVE ovulated. I now can't wait for tomorrow morning's temp to see what the hell is happening!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Zee, I am stumped then. Yea something is definitely going on. I would wait and see what tomorrow's temp is and go from there. In the mean time you may want to get busy...lol


----------



## nevertogether

zee zee - it's really hard to say anything based on just the temps you have right now. we will have to wait and see the next few days. if i were you, i would keep :sex:ing just in case because of the positive OPK. it's possible your body geared up to ovulate but then didn't and is now trying again.

ready - i'm not doing bad hun. had some drinks last night so i've just been laying around all day. i'm a light weight these days, haha.

luv - that sounds so hard for your DH. i'm glad you got the news to him though. the army are definitely jerks with what they consider immediate family and i think they should include grandparents in that because his isn't the only case i've heard of this happening.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I hope you enjoyed your drinks! I had one margarita last night at dinner, it was very tasty. I am finding I am quite the light weight myself these days. Oh well, it will get worse once we have kiddos I am sure. I have been super duper lazy all day and it has been very very nice and relaxing. I hope you are enjoying your lazy time.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hi ready it's nice to meet you too :)

Never, hubby seems to be doing a little bit better with the situation but grandmaw hasn't had any changes. Still hoping she will pull though.... I'm just glad tomorrow is a new week and hopefully will start off good. I am going to try not to stress next week cause i lost six pounds since hubby left which i'm not complaining about but i want to do it in a more healthy way :)


----------



## nevertogether

i lose a lot of weight when my husband is gone too, so i completely understand. hope she gets better! :hugs:

i'm ditching my ovacue this cycle, taking a break and just doing my temps. no reason to do much otherwise.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I don't blame you girl... no reason not to take a break right now... November will be here before you know it. It's only a few months away :) Are you using the donut of misery for deployment?


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls........

I am taking a ttc break so I won't be using my ovacue for the rest of summer.........subscribing to your journals to keep up and will stalk here from time to time. Lots of love and dust to you all!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Whitbit22

:hugs: honey


----------



## AreIn83

Miss you Titi!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

:hugs: titi enjoy your summer hun... it should be relaxing and stress free and i hope it is for you!


----------



## AreIn83

My appointment is in 9 days!!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## nevertogether

arein - that is so fantastic! you've waiting so patiently :)

luv - never heard of the donut of misery?

titi - sounds like a great idea honey, please do keep in touch with us :hugs:

ready - how is this cycle getting on? good i hope!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi, I miss you girl. I hope you have the most relaxing stress free summer ever! :hugs:

Never, I am just in my 2ww, which I am actually doing a lot better with this cycle. I am not trying to symptom spot or consume myself with it, like I did last cycle. I am just remaining calm and just hoping deep down that this is our month. We got lots of :sex: in , so I am hoping we caught the egg. All I can do is wait and pray. I have been reading a lot in my spare time and just trying to stay busy. I notice when I have nothing to do, is when I start thinking about it.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

arein- YAY, you're almost there:happydance:

Never- it's an excel program https://docs.google.com/fileview?id=0BzLYkCLqE1i0YjE3MmRjMzAtY2IyNC00OTNkLWJiZDctNTAxNDU5NmEwNGVk&hl=en I've really enjoyed using it this deployment :winkwink:

Ready-I'm so glad you 2ww is going good. I hope it flys by, fxing for you!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Luv-thanks girly. I hope it goes by quickly to. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Titi, I miss you girl. I hope you have the most relaxing stress free summer ever! :hugs:

thanks sweetie petey! I'm glad we are all fb friends-I won't be far!!!!!!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Titi,
I am so glad we are fb friends. I will stalk your fb page..lol


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls, 
So, I am so confused right now. I started getting high readings on the 14,15,and 16th. Then I got the lighter purple highest ov confirmed on cd 13 and it said my peak fert was 7/17, which was the same day. So I thought that meant I ovulated. I got another high reading on cd 14 and then a possible on cd 15, then today cd16 I get the dark purple square that says highest ov confirmed, peak fert 17! WTH. I am so confused. What does this mean, did I ovulate, am I about to ovulate, what is the difference in the color purples, one is lighter and one is darker. I am super confused. It did this last month, which was my first cycle using this and I think someone said it was second fertility or something. I am so confused, someone shed some light for me.


----------



## nevertogether

the darker purple means secondary fertility. so i guess it means your body geared up to ovulate but didn't so now it is again. what are your temps?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

My temps were high for the past two days and then I got a drop this morning, so do you think I am in the process of o'ing, do I still have a chance possibly?


----------



## nevertogether

did you have a dip at the time of the last time ovacue predicted o would happen?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yep


----------



## nevertogether

it's possible your body geared up to o and didn't. your temp dipped and was going to o, but judging by the two higher temps (you need three to confirm o) it didn't. so now with the dip again, it's preparing to o and you will need three higher temps to confirm it.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yep thats what I am thinking. I just got some spontaneous :sex: in, so hopefully we are not out. I mean we have been having so much :sex: this past week, that I just could not fathom it not happening..lol, but we did take a day break yesterday, so then I got that reading I totally freaked out.


----------



## nevertogether

i think you will have it all covered honey. sperm can last a few days so as long as you have that :sex: in you are good. a friend of mine on a different thread only :sex: once in her fertile period, three days before O, and got pregnant!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, that makes me feel so much better. Me and the hubby were freaking out together..I wonder why my body does not ovulate on the first try, that is concerning me a little bit.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm pretty sure mine does the exact same thing. ovacue confirms my ovulation for CD11-13 usually but then changes it at the end to like CD16 or 17. so i believe i'm in the same case. i was once told that at least you know your body is picking out the nice ripe follicle. what happens is your body decides it doesn't want to use that one, and instead of ovulating, goes and chooses a better one. that made me feel a little better :) not much you can do though aside from that, because you are at least ovulating.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never that is a positive outlook on it. I did not know that it did that because the first egg it was not satisfied with..LOL, that is actually pretty cool.


----------



## nevertogether

i don't know if that's technically correct, but hey. gotta go with something and stick with it and move on. at least you're ovulating!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, so true! I am gonna go with that. It makes me feel better..hahaha How you hanging in there? I wish you lived so much closer. I think we would enjoy a night of drinks very much.


----------



## nevertogether

i'm okay i guess. had dental surgery today and got 5 implants put in and sinus augmentation done so i'm quite sore. wishing DH was here to take care of me! but what can i do :shrug: i'm going to be in AR nov/dec time frame. who knows, maybe we can meet up for drinks..but you better be pregnant by then! :yipee:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I am sorry to hear that you are in pain. That does sound like a lot of work you had done to your mouth. I feel your pain. I was going through some stuff with my mouth not that long ago and it was painful. If I am not pregs by then, we are definitely meeting up for drinks. I mean that! I have drove to Arkansas so many times, it is not that far of a drive to me. :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

it's a date ready! but i'm positive you will be pregnant by then. if anything, we can plan something else fun to do :hugs: as for the dental. it's ongoing. i have bad teeth, have my whole life..so this is just close to the end of my work. i started in october of 08 getting teeth work done and it should all be over by next year hopefully. HOPING!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, it's a date for sure. Even if I am preggo, we can definitely find something to do. I was not blessed with good teeth either. I just got my braces off last September. I waited till I was 24 to do all the work that i needed to get done, but it was so worth it. Now I can smile and feel confident. I hope for your sanity it is all over with soon. I know the feeling I went through about 3 years of it.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

So I am very confident I o'ed yesterday. My temp rose this morning and hopefully it stays up for the next three days confirming it. I felt like I was o'ing for sure. Pains on my right side were kind of painful last night. Okay, so I am feeling like now I am in the 2ww.


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I know right! I thought ovacues first prediction was a few days early, but I have heard you can o early sometimes. Ahhh time for the long 2ww....


----------



## nevertogether

i'm so confused. every where and i mean everywhere that i've read has said that CD1 is your first day of full *red* blood flow. anything other than that (brown, pink, etc) should be considered spotting. well i'm CD6 now and i've yet to get full red blood flow? i've only got brown blood on CD1, a little brown blood CD2, and CD3-5 was very light brown. now nothing? what the heck do i do?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Ohhhh that is interesting. Have you tested lately?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

That sounds like possible implantation bleeding. Not to get your hopes up, but if you have not had any red blood yet, then something is going on it sounds like.


----------



## nevertogether

:shrug: i changed my chart to reflect it..we will see..


----------



## crazy84

Never I totally agree with ready!! Did you have a great visit with the hubby? How is everyone doing???


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies :) I haven't posted in awhile so i thought i would check in and see how everyone was doing...

I'm doing alright, i went in this morning and got blood work done so they can run some tests to check my fertility and whatever else. Fingers crossed that everything comes back good :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Luv! My fingers and toes are crossed for you. I am sure everything will be fine. I just started my 2ww, so I am just trying to make the best of waiting around to see if we conceived this month or not. This part really sucks..I am trying to not think about it and stay busy.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I bet ready :) hang in there the days have no choice but to pass :) I have fingers and toes crossed for you as well hun!


----------



## nevertogether

luv - where on post do they do blood work and such? i've been trying to find a place here to go too.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I didn't go on post. I have an off post dr... but i just called up my pcm and they did it for me... then if anything comes back not normal they can referral me to a specialist.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Never, still no sign of AF?


----------



## nevertogether

hey ready - well, i'm counting it as AF. half the people say not to and the other half say do. :shrug: better to count it as AF and not get my hopes up!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~ I agree with Ready do not count it as Aunt Flo. I got that feeling when you first posted she came but decided to keep it to myself until you absolutely confirmed! I am keeping fingers, toes and eyes crossed for you and sending up prayers nightly for us all.

Luv~ Good luck! I just had all my work done and I am Vitamin D deficient and it appears I am not ovulating but the 21 day bloodwork was not done at the right time so I had them redone yesterday. I am hoping this one is more accurate but I still have not seen Aunt Flo. If my lutal phase calculation is correct I won't see her until Sunday or Monday, if I do not I will have to get something to get her to appear. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - i've been trying not to get my hopes up. DH is believing it's not AF just by my description, and he's a medic, but i think he just making himself believe what he wants to. so many people have posted to mine that they have had brown blood and it's still a period. others say that if it's not red (and so does FF) that it's not AF. i just don't know what to think. my temps did drop when it all happened, but not low enough just yet. they went back up to 98's, but i also had dental surgery on tuesday. DH said that the swelling can sometimes cause a temperature, but it's not something that he guarantees will happen. he thought about asking his boss, who is a surgical tech and a woman with 3 kids, about it. but he knows she will just say test and well, i don't want to. because honestly, i'm scared to what it could be and just don't want to get my hopes up. :shrug:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Understood. I had brown discharge when I was pregnant with my son and even spotted a few months after confirmation but it worked out. I am one of the beleivers that if it ain't red it does not count especially this long. Implantation can cause this. Wait a few days or even a week or two before you test. I have read where some women do not find out until in their 2nd or 3rd month. Nerves can make us crazy, hormones make us even crazier so just go on business as usual until you get absolute confirmation either way. No pressure or stress is the way to go.


----------



## nevertogether

thank you dyme :hugs: i changed my chart before to reflect that it wasn't AF and it was all just one cycle and people pretty much were like "your temps dropped, it's AF." just not supportive at all. i am going to take your advice hun. i've pretty much quit worrying about it as this point. i'm still taking temps, but that's it. only because i'm addicted to it :)


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

And I wish Aunt Flo would just come already. I want to use my ovacue and take my soy to see how next cycle works before we start trying in September. We've gotten in a lot of practice since she has not shown...LOL, and my CM has been excessive so I do not know why my bloods would show no ovulation. I've been all over the man that he has to leave the house just to get away...LOL...

Just called and told him to come back home since our son is off to my Parents for the weekend. With my luck that will be when she comes...LOL...


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: i hope she comes soon dyme!


----------



## nevertogether

yay! i'm actually really happy today actually. my temp finally dipped into pre-o temps so i'm confident that even though it was brown blood and discharge that it was AF. just so glad to finally have an answer! DH will be sad, but what can i do :shrug:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm glad you're having a good day never! I know how hard it is to let hubby down... November is just around the corner! 

Have you tried to call your PCM to see if you can go in for either a referral or blood draws?


----------



## nevertogether

yup! i'm certainly ready for november! you know what's scary. if we don't catch the eggy in november, it will be about this time next year until we can try again. sheesh. honestly, i have absolutely no idea what a PCM is. is that a primary care manager? what tri care gives you? not sure what steps i need to take at this point, because i do really want to get blood drawn, but most of army europe is stuck in 1970 and i have no idea what german doctors know english or accept tri-care.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~ so sorry but I am optomistic for you. Is there anyone there that you can speak with regarding getting the bloodwork done? Perhaps another wife or mother in your unit or married to one of your co-workers? I hate to think of you in limbo and you may need to do a few things hormonally that you want to have in place prior to TTC in November.


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - well most women in the military don't really have to TTC. all of the ones i know actually get pregnant at the drop of a hat. :shrug: i'm hoping luv might have a few answers for me per concerning blood work and such. i don't know if i have to go through a military doctor or what, because i certainly don't know german and i highly doubt any of them take tri-care. we can afford the out of pocket expense right now, so i guess i will talk to DH about it.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yes your PCM is your primary care manager. I believe you can look it up on the tricare website :) and then call the hospital or where ever your dr is and make an appt


----------



## nevertogether

i think i will do that today! not sure how much help they give to a soldier TTC, but we will see. haha.


----------



## nevertogether

i couldn't find it online :shrug: so i guess i will be searching all my paperwork. haha. what exactly did you ask when you called?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> i think i will do that today! not sure how much help they give to a soldier TTC, but we will see. haha.

Soldiers TTC like everyone else so they should be able to assist in any way possible! :thumbup: Do everything you can to realize your dream.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

hi dyme - i know, but soldiers are also allowed to chapter out if they get pregnant and i think a lot of people just frown on it altogether. my family wants me to wait until i get out, but i will be 30 by then, DH 32, and i really don't want to wait that long.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Let me browse and see if i can find the website that i used to figure out my dr. The other option is to call tricare directly. 

You need to get a magic jack girl, you can get a stateside number and make phone calls for free :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

OH and i told them that my husband and i had been trying for awhile and weren't having any success and i wanted to come in and talk to a dr about what steps to take and then while talking to the dr we decided to do blood work.


----------



## nevertogether

that's what my husband uses, haha. i guess i should get one of those. thank you hun, let me know what you findddd.. :hugs:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Still searching... i swear i looked mine up online


----------



## LuvMySoldier

https://www.tricareonline.com/portal/page/portal/TricareOnline/Security%20Disclaimer

Try this hun and see if it tells you who your dr is... if not it shows the overseas number :)


----------



## nevertogether

it shows me that captain washington is my point of contact, but i know he isn't. he isn't even at the main health clinic. odd. i will try finding my paperwork or calling that overseas number later on in the day. its only 7:30 right now. thank you soooo much for your help! do you know when you hear back about your blood work? what kind did they run?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

She said that i will receive a letter in the mail if everything comes back normal if not i will receive a phone call... i think its like 7 to 10 days so by the time i get home from visiting family the 10th i should know. 

And i honestly have no idea... she mentioned thyroid but i don't know what else. guess i will find out when i get the paperwork/phone call


----------



## nevertogether

i know that back in march, i had a weird period and captain washington ran bloodwork on me. pregnancy test, thyroid, anemia, and uti. i wonder if that's the same they run? hmm


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Idk... i know thyroid is like normal to run when checking blood because it can throw off so many things in your body... i should have asked.


----------



## nevertogether

well, when he checked for anemia and thyroid he told me he would call if anything came back bad and that was march so i would assume i'm good on that. haha.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

haha yea, id think so too. I've had my thyroid checked a few times... but every time i change drs they always check it. I'm hoping everything comes back normal


----------



## nevertogether

i'm sure it will hun!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Okay, so I got my 3rd high temp, so I am pretty sure I o'd on Tuesday. I am 3dpo and trying not to symptom spot, but when something new happens it's hard not to. I just went to the bathroom , sorry if its tmi, but I had tons of creamy, almost lotion like cm. It was crazy. This is why this 2ww period sucks...lol


----------



## nevertogether

so happy for o ready! i can't stand the 2WW either, do you know when you're testing?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I think I am going to wait till I miss AF. I don't want to get crazy with it this cycle. I am really trying hard to keep it low key and not consume myself with all the pregnancy madness. Now if I get some obvious symptoms, then I will definitely test early.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, what's going on with your af, still no red? Are you going to test again? I know you are scared of being let down, but it may be a good idea just to check and see...


----------



## nevertogether

hey ready - my temp went to 97.3 today which a pre o temp for me normally. i feel pretty confident that whatever that was, it was AF. going to make an appointment with the military doctor to see my options as for as getting myself checked out and such.

as for you, makes since to wait - i completely understand! i'm just hoping so much that you get it :) we got our leave dates. i will be in AR november 26 - december 10 for sure. not sure if i will stay long before the 26 or long after the 10. as i'm staying longer than DH.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, it probably is a good idea to go to the doc. Just to make sure everything is a-okay, which I am sure it is. 

:hugs: I really hope I get it this month to. We def need to meet up while you are in AR. What part are you going to be in?


----------



## nevertogether

mostly little rock, that is where most of my family is :)


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Never:

You can probably google it (fertility bloodtests) but when I had my bloodwork done they tested estrogen, FSH and Progesterone. The Progesterone is called 21 day bloodwork because it's done 7 days after you O or what should be the 21st day of your cycle. When they did my estrogen and FSH the thyroid was checked as well with the same sample. FSH, estrogen and thyroid for me were fine but I am Vitamin D deficient so I am on 5000 mg every other day to get my numbers back up because I had no Vitamin D. I read on this board and another that the deficiency may impair my fertility. I also took my 21 day bloods on day 21 and ovulated late. I had to retake them because the first test showed I do not ovulate in 21 days with the irregular cycle. I meet with the doctor on Thursday so I am hopeful I have AF before than or that I can do something to bring ovulation on in 2 cycles. I am hoping to have a BFP in September so I have fingers,toes and eyes crossed!


----------



## nevertogether

awww dyme that info is so very helpful, thank you so much! i hate that you have such long cycles. i've got my everything crossed that you ovulate before that darn appointment hun!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Thanks Never. She is still a no-show as of today but I am cramping and have the swollen
TaTa's...LOL... 

I hope she comes without intrevention but if not I'll either get something from my doctor or induce it herbally. I am all wacky since having that Mirena removed about a year ago, I'll never do that form of BC again we'll just have to find something else. I still think all of my issues are linked to that but my doctor says no. Hopefully Thursday she can test my tubes to see if they are blocked from it or figure out what's going on. I am researching now so I can have questions handy when I go in.

D~


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls. Just thought I would stop in and see how everyone is doing. I am 5dpo, so I am just patiently waiting.


----------



## nevertogether

3 more days arein! :)


----------



## Titi

Hi girls-
Taking a break this cycle before my HSG next month but just wanted to pop in cuz I miss you all & wanted to see how everyone was. Ready & Never-I hope you get a meetup-that would be so coool. I wish we were ALL close by and could just go out for drinks right now-that would be so fun! Never-that is soooooo strange about your af....mine was lighter than EVER this cycle too-mostly just brown spotting also but lasted longer than normal and more bloated than ever but am not pg or anything-just my body playing tricks!!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hey Titi, so glad you stopped by to say hello to us. We all miss you dearly. I hope you are enjoying your break and it is relaxing and calming for you. I sure hope I get to meet up with Never when she comes back home. I wish we all could meet up, that would be so awesome.

My only symptom I have noticed during this 2ww is lots of lotiony cm that dries with a yellowish tint to it. Sorry if that is tmi, but it is annoying and there is lots of it. Really that's all I got. I am trying very hard not to symptom check, but this one is kind of hard to miss if you know what I mean....lol


----------



## Titi

aw thanks Ready-I miss u guys too. This cycle is actually a nice break but I'm sure it will be dissapointing closer to af. But I'm excited for the HSG-b/c of Whit, so that helps. Except that everything that has gotten someone else a bfp I've tried with so much help and it never works for me.

The yellow cm sounds really promising. I've heard its a good sign before and I also think that anything different for you is hopeful too!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies, been a few days so just checking in....

I don't freaking know what is going on with me the last 4 days i have been feeling super sick to my stomach and its soo annoying... Also i was going to ask for some insight for about that same amount of time all of my ovacue numbers are in the 240s is that normal?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Luv,
Your numbers sound normal to me. I have lower numbers, but a lot of the other girls have higher numbers like that. What everyone told me is that your numbers are for you, they are not bad if you have higher numbers. I freaked out, cause it seemed like I had lower numbers compared to everyone else, but that is just my body and my numbers, so I am sure you are all good.

Sorry you are having stomach problems. Have you O'd yet this month?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I honestly have no idea LOL my numbers have gone from 173 down to 143 then up in the 200s then to 199 and now they have stayed up in the 240s LOL


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Can you send my your numbers and I will try to help you figure it out. Has your ovacue changed colors yet? Are you temping?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

176 143 219 211 199 181 127 240 244 248 246

I started on using it on cd4 since thats when i got it in the mail :( 

I just got a bbt so i haven't started using it figured i'd wait until next cycle. As far as colors i have no idea... i haven't noticed any colors on the classic


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Do you have a 30 day cycle?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

since jan it has been 39 days but my last AF was at 33


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well cd 10 there is a decent dip, but that seems to soon for you since you have longer cycles. I would say you have not o'd yet and be on the look out for another dip. I usually have a dip around cd 4/5 and then I get another one later in my cycle between like cd 15-17 and that is when I actually o. I have 30 day cycles pretty much regularly.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yea i'll keep watching to see if in the next couple of days i get a dip again... as long as i get the hang of it by oct i'll be happy haha


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I keep checking the calculate fertility thing and so far i've gotten nothing but not fertile haha... next month i will be doing opks ovacue and temping... i'm determined to give my husband the baby we both want


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Luv it will happen for you. I use ovacue and I temp. This is only my second cycle with ovacue. I am really praying that this is our month. My husband and I both want a baby so bad. This is my 11 month trying, but I have on been really trying for the past two. I never charted or kept track of my temps the previous months, so I am hoping doing these extra things will make it happen.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I hope so ready! I've got my fingers crossed for you and your hubby!


----------



## nevertogether

morning ladies!

i might get to see my husband in september! it will cost around $500, but whatever. all i have to do is fly to pristina, kosovo. my friend is going to go with me. we will sightsee and all that jazz, but i'm pretty stoked.

ready - i hope it happens for you very soon honey :hugs: as for the yellow CM, i've read that is a pretty good sign! i get that during my cycle even when not pregnant, but since it's something different for you that's good. also the ovacue class doesn't have colors so that wouldn't really help luv much.

titi - we miss you honey. i hope the HSG does well for you like it did whit!

arein -two more days until your appointment!

luv - ready is right, you haven't got a cue peak yet. a cue peak is really easy to distinguish. for EXAMPLE:

you get 214 on CD8 and on CD9 you get 180 and CD10 177. you take 214 and times it by .10. subtract the number you get (21.4) from 214. you get 192.6. if your next two readings on CD9 and CD10 are below that number (which they are) then your cue peak is CD8 and you should ovulate 5-7 days after that. 

i thought for a second that CD7 was a cue peak for you, but it wasn't, because the next two numbers weren't quite 10% lower. so it wasn't. since you haven't had a cue peak yet, ovacue will not find any fertility at this point and will not recognize you as fertile. i hope this makes sense :) 

if we go off your 39 day cycle, with a 14 day LP (which is the average woman's LP) you ovulate at CD25. so i would look for a cue peak around CD17 or CD18. 

feel free to ask us any questions! if you want to keep posting your readings we will be glad to help deciper them as well.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~ 

That would be cool if you can get some time with your husband in Sept. that means an extra opportunity! I say go for it, nothing to consider just go...LOL...

D~


----------



## nevertogether

haha thanks dyme :) well, the money isn't the problem. it's that the army gives you a list of countries they say you can visit easily. then there is red & black countries. red takes about a month to be approved to visit and black you can't visit ever. we don't know what kosovo falls under. my friend going with me (my husband doesn't want me to travel alone) says were just going to tell my unit we are going to like czech republic or greece, but go to kosovo instead. skip through all the useless crap haha. so that might be the route we take. if my O stays on track, i should ovulate 2,3, or 4 of september. i will see fly to kosovo on the four day sept 3 and come back the 5 so we have a chance. conceiving isn't my worry at this point though, seeing him is! :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks Never i appreciate it :) I know i'll get the hang of things eventually haha... just been a lot going on and now that i am in CA visiting family everyone keeps asking if i'm pregnant because of me not feeling good... thats getting old so fast!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls, Never I am so freaking excited for you. I really hope you get to see your hubby in September. I had a small feeling you would see him before November for some reason. 

Luv-Never knows way more than I do about how to read ovacue, so whatever she says is way more right than me. Her and Titi are the ones that have given me the small amount of knowledge that I have. 

Okay, so this morning at 6dpo. I had a huge and I mean huge temp rise from 97.5 all the way to 98.3. I looked back at Junes temps and that never happened so I am a tenzie weenzie bit excited. Also, I was flossing this morning like normal and my bottom gums started to bleed. That does not normally happen to me, so Hmmmmmmm not sure what is going on but I have read that your gums bleeding can be a preg sign.


----------



## nevertogether

luv - sorry to hear you aren't feeling way and the family thing is getting old. my MIL is like that with me sometimes and it makes me ugh. but she loves me so it's okay. keep posting your numbers. i will do my best to help!

ready - send me your chart link again. i want to stalk it! i'm so excited ooooo i hope this is it i hope i hope i hope! symptoms sound GOOD GOOD! let's see if it keeps rising!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, I am trying to figure out how to share again. I don't have a paid membership, so it seems different this time when i go to sharing. I will figure it out. I know I said I would not get excited, but these are good symptoms and so I can't help but get excited. My nose is also running like crazy today. I don't feel sick at all, just will be sitting here and my nose will just drip water. It's getting a little annoying. 

I just set up a ticker I hope I posted in my signature right.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well that is not exactly what I was hoping for. I wanted it to show like all of yours do.


----------



## nevertogether

you have to put before the text and after


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Here we go..


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## nevertogether

wow it is wayyyyy higher than last cycle! eeeeek! :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never,
I know I seen that this morning and was like Woahhhhhhh! A little excited..:happydance:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

This is what I hate though, the unsureness of it all. It's like okay am I imagining all of this. It just really sucks, but for now I will remain excited and hope that this is it. :dust: :dust: to all of us.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

OMG ready your chart looks amazing!!! Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Oh and my reading for today is 271 ... so freaking weird... i would have thought it would have dipped today


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks Luv..I am liking the way it looks now, just hope it stays up and I get my :bfp:..I don't think you will have a dip for another day or two, maybe three. But that's just my guess.


----------



## nevertogether

today might be your cue peak luv. it's the highest you've ever had this cycle. if your next two readings are 244 or below then ovacue should recognize today (CD16) as your peak.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Ah ok i see! I need to start putting it in my signature from now on LOL 

I'm getting ready to head to havasu for the week to go boating... so i don't know if i will be able to find internet or not :( I'll try and post my numbers daily though!


----------



## nevertogether

if your next two are low then ovacue should recognize CD16 as your cue peak and when you calculate fertility it will actually say something :) have a fun trip!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well my temp went back down to 97.6 today...Boooo, not sure what that huge spike was all about. Still patiently waiting.


----------



## kelllyb

Hi ladies, Im fairly new to the ovacue and desperate to conceive after a miscarriage in May. My monitor is confusing me a bit, so hoping for some other opinions!!

my data are listed below .. Im usually 31day cycle, the ovacue said I would be most fertile on cd15 (cue peak cd11) and then it said "O confirmed" on cd15 but Im not sure as i think its basing that off the last 2 vaginal readings which were both over400 first and then had to be redone .. and they say never take 2 readings as things change in there after the first. ... so why would you trust a 2nd reading after an over400?!! My opks are showing nothing, but never have before - so im not reading much into that ... and i did start temping and no obvious rise yet, but i dont have much data ... so what do you think???
thanks so so much!! 
Kelly

CD Oral vaginal Temp 
1 
2 
3 72 
4 88 307 
5 71 193 
6 83 
7 76 110 
8 79 119 
9 85 175 
10 75 222 
11 96 149 
12 69 309 
13 74 274 
14 81 over400/284 96.97F
15 80 over400/365 96.91F 
16 85 96.72F 
17 
18 
19


----------



## LuvMySoldier

hey ladies just checking in with my reading for today to keep never updated, today was 281 which is 10 higher then yesterday lol im glad i have a few months to learn my cycles!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Luv,
I don't think you will dip for another day or two, just based on your cycle length. Hang in there. It is so frustrating I know. I was in total darkness last month, because that was my first month using it, but I learned so much in that month.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I guess i'll find out... if my period is 33 days like last time and i have a 14 day LP then i should be in my fertile days and o'ing on the 30th... according to my cycle charts... but if it is going to be 39 days then i shouldn't probably o until the 5th with a 14 day LP... i guess i'll know in a few days.


----------



## nevertogether

luv - just like the other day, today might be your cue peak. if it was you would O CD23-CD25 and with a 14 day LP would make you right in line with your 39 day cycle.

kellly - it's hard to say temp wise because you can't really start temping as close to O as you have. if you have pretty low temps pre ovulation 96.9 could actually be a post ovulation temp for you. but since you didn't temp then, you don't know. this happened to me once before. i got a cue peak CD8, it told me i would O on CD13 and confirmed it on CD13. i ended up getting another cue peak though on CD12 and O'ed on CD16. so, it's possible still that you haven't ovulated and you will have another cue peak soon and ovulate after that. they call this "secondary fertility" just ignore the messages it's giving you and post your numbers here when you get them.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi ladies,
Luv I agree with Never about today possibly being your cue peak, which would match up with your 39 day cycle. 

Hi Kelly, you don't have much temping to go by, so really hard to say what could be going on.

My temp went up again today, so I am excited for that. We will see though what happens. :dust: to all.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, how are you doing girl? Anything new going on?


----------



## kelllyb

thanks so much for looking!! here are my updated numbers! although i dont have much temping data (didnt think i would need to go there after spending $350 on a monitor - ha!) i did see quite an increase in temp this morning, so guess if that holds up then i probably O-ed on cd16?

CD Oral vaginal Temp 
1 
2 
3 72 
4 88 307 
5 71 193 
6 83 
7 76 110 
8 79 119 
9 85 175 
10 75 222 
11 96 149 
12 69 309 
13 74 274 
14 81 over400/284 96.97 
15 80 over400/365 96.91 
16 85 305 96.72 
17 55 97.38 
18


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Kelly, based on the temp today, you probably o'd yesterday, but you have to have two more high temps to confirm that. So, just keep an eye on your temps.


----------



## nevertogether

kelly - well since your cue peak was CD11 this is very possible. from what i have read, you are supposed to O 5-7 days after your cue peak and CD16 is 5 days after. i'm with ready on this one. if your temp stays increased i would feel pretty confident O has occurred. as for just needing ovacue, i thought that too, but like to use other things as well just to make sure. just think, if you didn't temp you wouldn't have ever known!


----------



## nevertogether

i'm good ready. not doing much today. work has been very slow. have been more wrapped up in planning my trip to see DH in september. hoping we can make it happen! i've found a friend to go with me too, as traveling to kosovo alone, probably isn't the best bet. got to go to a papa roach concert last night and meet them. they played on post here for free so it was a nice night. been pretty relaxed this cycle if you can't tell by my chart. haha. missed temps here and there, but whatever. haven't taken any supplements and my temp has remained very steady so that is a good sign.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies.... just wanted to share with yall especially those who started this out with me..... I found out last night that I am having a little girl!!! the doc has been telling me since 11 weeks that he thought it was a boy so I was shocked but thrilled when the sonographer said he was 99% sure it was a girl!!! I was so excited last night that I could barely sleep!! And they moved my due date up 5 days! So I am now due on Christmas day!!!


----------



## nevertogether

crazy - omg honey i am so happy for you! this is so awesome sweet heart :) wow, 18 weeks already. that is freaking insane! :shock: congrats! christmas baby! :D


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Congrats Crazy..I would love to have a little girl. They are so darn fun to dress up. At this point though I would just be happy with a bfp and a healthy baby...lol

Never, papa roach is amazing in concert. They were just here in January for the HoHo show in st. Louis. I really enjoyed them a lot. You are so lucky you got to meet them.

Glad to hear the temps are steady. I am feeling a little depressed today, not feeling confident this is our month. I am trying really hard to stay positive, but just having a down day. :sad:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I meant for this to show :sad2:


----------



## nevertogether

hi ready -

yeah it wasn't too bad. wish it was a band i really really liked though, haha. not very often you can go to a show and meet the band and such. 

as for my temps, yeah it's good :)

sorry you are feeling down honey. i get that way about this point every time in my cycle. i have my fingers crossed for you hun and i'm sending lots of good vibes! :hug:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies so um thinking yesterday was my cue peak, today my reading was 201 so 80 lower then yesterday yay haha! 
Glad all you ladies are doing good and ready keep positive your temps are still looking good!!


----------



## zeezee

hi everyone! its been AGES!! I went on hols and then had to catch up on lots of work. How is everyone? I am feeling a little blue, lots of cramping, think AF is coming - but check out my new chart, much prefer this tcoyf chart than the FF one b/c it adjusts for waking time 

Let me know how y'all are!

Z


----------



## nevertogether

so glad you are getting the hang of things luv. if tomorrows is lower too then you got it! yay! so that means O is at least 5-7 days away :)


----------



## crazy84

When is Arein's appointment?? Just wondering how it goes...or went!!


----------



## nevertogether

i believe it was yesterday crazy. i hope it went well!


----------



## kelllyb

Hi again Ladies .. so my numbers are really not co-operating to make a clear picture!! after that temp spike yesterday, this mornings came back down. My vaginal readings are causing me much confusion - i originally was taking them at ~9pm and started getting the over400 message and so re-took it until i got a number. so on cd16 and 17 i decided to take them a bit earlier (~6.30) to avoid the stress of trying to get a reading just before bed and i got readings first time for those .. but out of curiosity i took another reading at ~9pm on those nights too and got the over 400s on both of those days .... so seems i cant trust any of this ... if i only look at the 9pm readings then i had over400 for 4 days in a row during the critical timeframe. My oral ovacue reading spike this morning, but at cd18 that seems too late to mean much, but now i just dont know anymore! Any insight from the experts would be much appreciated!! hope you ladies have a good day,
Kelly

CD Oral vaginal Temp 
1 
2 
3 72 
4 88 307 
5 71 193 
6 83 
7 76 110 
8 79 119 
9 85 175 
10 75 222 
11 96 149 
12 69 309 
13 74 274 
14 81 over400/284 96.97 
15 80 over400/365 96.91 
16 85 305 96.72 
17 55 222 97.38 
18 95 97.0 
19


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Kelly,
You are getting over 400 readings because you are not positioning the v sensor correctly. When you insert it, you have to aim it down a little bit and you must not be doing that. Also, they say not to take multiple readings that can be confusing, you need to pick a time every day and take your readings as close to that time as you can. It is normal to have a spike after you oral low, the oral low is the time you want to have intercourse from what I have learned. 

Your temp went down a little, but it is still higher than the 96.97. Are you temp charting in fertility friend? If not, I suggest you do, it will keep all your temps on a chart and it lays it all out for you. I would wait and see what tomorrow's temp is and if its still in the 97's I would say there is a good chance those are your temps after O. You don't really have enough temp info though to go by, so really next month will be the time you can really tell.

It all gets easier, I promise you. I know it's frustrating at first, but we are all here to guide you.


----------



## nevertogether

i second everything that ready just set. i think 97.3 could possibly be a post ovulation temp for you and O happened on CD16. i would suggest using fertility friend as well. it will help you out a lot. that paired with the v spike should confirm ovulation for you. hard to tell with how wacky your readings have been this month though hun.

arein - how was the appointment? any news? so curious!

zeezee - glad to hear from you honey! i hate that AF feels like it's coming for you. i'm hoping she doesn't!


----------



## kelllyb

Thank you both for looking!! I really do appreciate it! i thought that i had been aiming the v sensor down a bit as i pull the handle up a little once its in position? ill pay more attention though as it would be great if that was the problem!

yes i am charting on FF, so i think that will help in the long run to see the big picture ... but of course i dont want the long run - i, like the rest of the ttc world, want a BFP this month!! ugh! patience is not one of my virtues!

lets see what tomorrow brings with temps .. thank you all again!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies, hope all is well...sorry for not being in here much i'm using my phones internet since this dand vacation house dont have any. Anyways today my ovacue said cue peak which was cd 17 and was showing 5 bars of fertility and said max fert day 20 to 20 which is the only part i dont get... Shouldn't my window be cd 22 to 24?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I went to the Doctor today and she told me the new bloodtest I took last week showed I ovulated on CD37 or CD38 which confirms that I do not have the textbook 28 day cycle so that's why the original test showed I did not ovulate. I am happy that all systems are go for a September TTC. She would not give me Provera to bring AF since I am only about 8DPO so, if AF does not show in a week I am trying the parsley tea to bring her out. Delayed ovulation is not fun but I will take delayed ovulation over none I guess. I am also down 11lbs so that may also factor in with my stress level as well.

Hang in there Ladies, we will all get to where we want to be BFP's all around!

Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - :yipee: i am so glad to hear that you have ovulated on your own. i agree. late ovulation does stink :( but it is better than none at all! here's to hoping the :af: comes so you can try in september. i get to try in september too! ooh..me and dyme bump buddies sounds so nice! :haha:

luv - this is why i temp instead of just use the ovacue so i can know if i truly ovulated that day. it did the same thing to me, and i ended up ovulating like 2 or 3 days later. :shrug:


----------



## kelllyb

Hi Ladies, seems my ovacue is just playing tricks on me. I actually got positive opks yesterday (cd18) and this morning too and my temp came back down also, so guessing O did not happen yet (even though ovacue has confirmed ovulation twice already!).
glad i continued with the opks otherwise i would have missed it! pretty disappointed in the ovacue right now :(
have a good day!
Kelly


CD	Oral	vaginal	Temp 
1 
2 
3	72 
4	88	307 
5	71	193 
6	83 
7	76	110 
8	79	119 
9	85	175 
10	75	222 
11	96	149 
12	69	309 
13	74	274 
14	81	over400/284 96.97 
15	80	over400/365 (O confirmed pink)	96.91 
16	85	305 (taken 3hr eariler than usual)	96.72 
17	55	222 (taken 3hr eariler than usual)	97.38 
18	95	over400/365(taken 3hr eariler than usual) (O confirmed purple) 97.02 opk+ 
19	75 96.99 opk+


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Never- i'm going to start temping next cycle. I didn't get my BBT in my mailbox till cd 13 and figured it would be more confusing to start then. Next month i'm going back to using opks and start temping and ovacue.... Then ill have around 2 months till BD'ing begins yay!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> dyme - :yipee: i am so glad to hear that you have ovulated on your own. i agree. late ovulation does stink :( but it is better than none at all! here's to hoping the :af: comes so you can try in september. i get to try in september too! ooh..me and dyme bump buddies sounds so nice! :haha:
> 
> luv - this is why i temp instead of just use the ovacue so i can know if i truly ovulated that day. it did the same thing to me, and i ended up ovulating like 2 or 3 days later. :shrug:


Thanks Never! I am so excited. I am hopeful my lutel phase is decent and than the BDing begins. Still no AF today so it looks good. 

Let's hope we both get :bfp: in September. I am going to temp, body signals and use my Ovacue, opk's are not as reliable for me or I am just reading them wrong. I get both lines when I use them but I thought one line was to be darker. I am also going with the Soy once my cycle starts so I can get one really good egg. I think we are both going to catch that egg and I can not wait.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

kellly - at this point i would go by your OPK's and temps. seems that the ovacue is pretty unreliable with you and pretty confusing! :(

luv - sounds like you have a good plan hun!

dyme - september :bfp: buddies. HOPING!


----------



## Whitbit22

Hiya Girlies! Where the heck is Arein? Hope everything went ok!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Whit~ 

Have not seen or heard her on here for a few days. She may just need a little time before she pops back in to update.

Take care!

D~


----------



## nevertogether

arein we miss you! :hugs:

titi - hope you are enjoying your break :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls,
I hope you all are doing well. My hubby had been out of town on business for the past two days and I missed the hell out of him. Never I have tons of respect for you girly. I don't know how you do it, but you do and you are one strong woman.

So I tested this morning. I got a very faint :bfp:! I am not getting excited yet, because I have heard stories about the faints being evap lines and just all kinds of stuff. It did pop up in the time frame it gives and my hubby seen it, so I know I am not imagining it. I really hope this is it. I am going to test again tomorrow, they say it should get darker as your hcg increases, so please spread some :dust: for me! I really hope this is it for us!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Oh and I am extremely excited...lol I am totally fibbing about not being excited, but I don't want to get my hopes all up and the line turn out to be a total dud!


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: :yipee: :yipee: ready i hope this is it! i just know it! lots and lots of :dust:!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never,
I am so hoping and praying this is it. I keep looking at that faint line..over and over and over again...lol When my hubby said he seen it, that made me feel so much better. The last time I thought I seen a faint line I was only like 7 or 8dpo, and that was last cycle, so I knew that was pretty early to be testing and it turned out it was way to early, plus my hubby could not seen the line...hahahha. Wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

OMG Ready i have my fingers crossed for you!! I truely hope this is it for you :) 

Now i'm even more excited for Oct to get here i want my hubby back from iraq so we can try some more!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks Luv! I hope this is it. I know you are excited for your hubby to get home. I went crazy after just two days..It was not fun. I have all respect for you and never.


----------



## nevertogether

i bought my tickets to pristina today! so exactly 1 month and 2 days until i see him. i can't wait!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Yay Never! I know you are so freaking excited.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

AHH omg Never that is sooo exciting!!!!

And thanks Ready :) it sucks but i couldn't imagine being married to anyone else :)

When are you going to take a digital? I feel like i'm the one that got a positive hahaha its funny how we all kinda live through each other!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

I will wait till my af is suppose to be here which is in the next 3-4 days. With as light at my line was, my hcg is not very high, so I have read a lot of girls have taken the digi's and got negatives because it was to soon, so I will wait till I miss my af for that, those darn things are expensive and with how much money I spend on tests I really don't want to waste a digi right away.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

OK :) i so don't blame you!! I always keep a stock of tests LOL... and i go through them super fast.... guess im a POAS addict LOL


----------



## nevertogether

i am too luv! and i guess since we don't get to test as often as others, it makes it super worse. haha.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

You are probably right never... plus we know we are on a limited month schedule :(


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ready2BaMommy said:


> I will wait till my af is suppose to be here which is in the next 3-4 days. With as light at my line was, my hcg is not very high, so I have read a lot of girls have taken the digi's and got negatives because it was to soon, so I will wait till I miss my af for that, those darn things are expensive and with how much money I spend on tests I really don't want to waste a digi right away.

Ready, I am super excited for you! Fingers, toes and eyes crossed.:happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - AF today? i bet your are excited so you start your soy!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

All~

AF has reared her head this AM I am so excited! LP looks to be about 12 days from the date I O'd. I am so happy she has come and I did not have to induce! 

Never~

On to trying in September for us both. I saw you have your tickets. Yay!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - that is so good to hear that she finally made an appearance. most girls would be sad, but i know this is good for you! 12 day LP is not bad at all. very good i think! not quite regular, but certainly not too short or too long. just right! :) yes, i got my tickets. i'm super stoked! DH is also renting us a car so we can see what he does on post during the day and hang out at night. i certainly can't wait! i hope we both get the :bfp: i know that we both want! i'm certainly not worrying too much about it this time though.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> dyme - that is so good to hear that she finally made an appearance. most girls would be sad, but i know this is good for you! 12 day LP is not bad at all. very good i think! not quite regular, but certainly not too short or too long. just right! :) yes, i got my tickets. i'm super stoked! DH is also renting us a car so we can see what he does on post during the day and hang out at night. i certainly can't wait! i hope we both get the :bfp: i know that we both want! i'm certainly not worrying too much about it this time though.

That is so cool, I envy you for being able to travel in foreign places while TTC. You can always think back and say I got one heck of a souvenir in that city...:hugs:

I am happy being able to concieve again especially at my age. :cloud9:

Never~September is going to be our month I just feel it! No pressure, no expectations just full blown fun :sex:

Not only do I get to try my soy I also finally get to try my ovacue. I spent a pretty penny on this new model and I darn well better get a cycle or two out of it. Since this is Day 1 I'll start with it Tuesday monring and go from there. My OH looked at me kind of crazy when I did my :happydance: this morning when I saw AF. He's thinking he has to deal with my PMS moods and I am laughing. I hope that AF will not deviate and be 5 days like it normally is and I am so happy I doubt I will PMS...

I did not make it to the lab so I will wait until I ovulate and just get the progesterone tested again and take the other test off the lab slip.

D~


----------



## zeezee

OMG Ready! Congrats!! I have everything crossed!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well girls, I am just so upset today! I started having pinkish cm yesterday afternoon and it was only when I wiped, sorry tmi. Then today my temp went down and I have a bad feeling af is coming. I am so confused. I don't know what to think my emotions are all over the place. I am out of tests, so I did not get to test this morning, but honestly I don't even want to now. I have a feeling that line was b.s and that is why I don't know if I am going to use that brand anymore. Ughhhhhhhhh so upset right now.


----------



## nevertogether

oh no ready i'm sorry :hugs: i have still have high hopes for you!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:hugs: Thanks Never. Not feeling so good about it. I do have af symptoms, such as feeling crampy and all that. I just don't get it. Those test's are tease I swear.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ready~

Don't fret just yet. I had similar symptoms with my first during the early days/months of my pregnancy. Give it a few days relax :coffee: and than re-test. I read on another board the tests from Dollar Tree were super sensitive and they are only a $1.00 so they do not cost as much. They also carry OPK's for anyone who needs them. 

Cramping is not a direct indication of AF I cramped for weeks before AF came so I learned to not depend on that. 

I've read women being weeks in before they got a positive on a HPT. If you can get a lab slip, go to the lab and get a blood test which should accurately tell you either way.

:hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ok Ladies get your laugh on~

I am gearing up for September, I broke out my stripper pole from back in the day! :happydance:, LOL.... BK (Before Kid), I had it in my bedroom back when I had a 1 Bedroom and me and OH had just started dating. It's probably one of the things that hooked him...:winkwink:

It has to go in the basement now especially since it's AK (After Kid). Our son has to be sleep or visiting my Parents. Not to mention I am not as small as I once was so I need to remember how to use the darn thing. I'll practice until I am comfortable. A friend offered to take a class with me at the gym so I might do that first. I don't want to have to delay TTC because I threw my back out and in traction:dohh:...LOL....

If nothing else Ladies we will all have a good laugh as I keep you updated on my training. It may be a good diversion from ovacue, soy, vitamins and everything else.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks Dyme! :hugs: that actually made me feel a lot better. I did have a very restless night, so I am hoping that is why my temp was lower, it is still way above my cover line, but still it dropped and that's what happened last month. I did notice today and sorry if tmi, but my veins are very visible now on my boobs. Looks like a map almost. I have never noticed them to look that visible. Kind of keeping my hopes up a bit. 

You are cracking me up with the pole! You go girl. I love it. Please keep us updated. You totally made my night, thank you.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

The :witch: showed her face this morning. :sad2:! Oh well on to the next cycle. If we don't get pregnant this month, I am def going to the doc to make sure all my baby making parts are working properly, something tells me they might not be.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well girls I called my gyno this morning and scheduled an appt. Hopefully she can shed some light on my situation. I will keep you girls updated. :dust: to everyone! and :hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

:cry: i'm sorry ready! :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks Never. It's okay, just so many misleading symptoms this month and then to get a faint line, that was the biggest disappointment, but nothing I can do about it, but move on and hope for this cycle to be the one..I made a doc appt for Thursday. I guess we will see how that goes and what they say.


----------



## nevertogether

i hope they can give you some answers! i know how you feel for the most part, but can't even imagine how getting a faint line feels. i hate that you have to go through this sweetie!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Well they say what don't kill you makes you stronger, so I am building one heck of a back bone...lol I am just hoping I don't have blocked tubes or something, that would not be good. I am praying it's just possibly a hormonal imbalance or something.


----------



## nevertogether

yes, am hoping for nothing, but if anything..hormones..because that can be fixed! i still haven't O'ed this cycle. it's kind of strange to me.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

No O yet???? Hmmmmm that is strange, has that ever happened before?


----------



## nevertogether

nope :shrug: i'm really weirded out by it actually. every since march i have ovulated on the 16th or 17th day of every month.  this cycle it will more than likely be today, CD19. what i find so odd about it though is that if my next cycle is on track then i will ovulate on september 5 of next cycle. on to the weird part... i got a reading from sandra in may. she told me i would conceive 5 september. i quickly discarded it because i didn't think i would see DH in september, but now that i know..i'm a little... :shock:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

OMG that is weird, but awesome..Wow I am so excited for you. September is so your month. What is Sandra?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

It would be so amazing if we both could have bumps when you are visiting Arkansas. Our babies could meet to...lol


----------



## nevertogether

she's a psychic predictor. i'm not a huge believer in them, by any means, but i was kind of shocked by that. oh wow, us both with baby bumps! girl, it better happen!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ready~ So sorry I was hoping this was your time but you are correct to go to the doctor just to be certain nothing more is in play. Like Never said, hormones can be corrected.

Never~ I had a Cheri reading and she saw a June date with a boy for me. A conception in September would line up with that date. Funny thing is, all I told her was my age and that I wanted to conceive. Did not tell male or female, when etc. She said he will marry at 28 and he will be a police officer. 

I did it for fun but you never know.....


----------



## nevertogether

i know dyme! i don't put full faith into those readings, but it does seem to peak my curiosity :)


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi girls, just saying hello to all of you. Nothing to report on my side, except that I go to the doc tomorrow, so I am so wondering what she is going to say. My af has been quite the :witch:. I have had the worst cramping ever!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi girls, just saying hello to all of you. Nothing to report on my side, except that I go to the doc tomorrow, so I am so wondering what she is going to say. My af has been quite the :witch:. I have had the worst cramping ever!

It will be fine:hugs:. I wrote my questions down so I would remember them also it helped me focus on the important ones I really wanted answered. I did all of that and forgot to get my prenatal vitamin prescription renewed, they had to mail it to me.:wacko:

I take Alieve when on the rare I get cramps. I am on CD 4 of what is normally a 6 day cycle. I hope it stays true to form and does not go longer, that would be all I need...:dohh:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hello everyone, so today I am feeling good about going to the doc. I printed out my charts from fertility friend, got my list of questions. I think I am ready to go. How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ready~ I am good today. Glad to see you preparing it helps with the nerves too!

Never~ How are you today?

It's been quiet from the other Ladies, I guess we are the only ones around. My leave of absence is over on the 25th I am dreading heading back to work it's been so nice being home with my OH and son all summer. Hopefully next summer I will be doing the same thing. I want a new job but I want to work from home, make more money and have benefits start day 1. Not asking much am I???LOL....


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!! I am here just checking in!! Hope that everyone is doing fine!! Ready-sorry that AF came! I am sending yall loads of baby dust for this month!!! And to the other girls.... September is just right around the corner!! SO loads of dust for yall trying then!!!
Things are pretty good here! Had to have a root canal last Thursday and it got infected somehow so I was in severe pain up until today! I have another dentist appointment this coming Wednesday and now i am scared to go!! lol, but i guess I will suck it up and just get it over with!! Just don't want to stress my body too much!! Well, hope yall are doing great!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hey ladies,
So my doc is putting me on clomid next cycle if I don't get preg this cycle. She is starting me at 50mg and if that does not get me preg, then HSG test is next. I am having a blood test done on the 23rd to check my progesterone levels, but she said she is going to put me on clomid regardless for one month. She told me I would have a 10% chance to get prego with twins! I did not know that could happen, so that shocked me a little bit.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hey ladies,
> So my doc is putting me on clomid next cycle if I don't get preg this cycle. She is starting me at 50mg and if that does not get me preg, then HSG test is next. I am having a blood test done on the 23rd to check my progesterone levels, but she said she is going to put me on clomid regardless for one month. She told me I would have a 10% chance to get prego with twins! I did not know that could happen, so that shocked me a little bit.

That's awesome! I heard that Clomid could produce multiples, are you sure you are up for that???:baby::baby: LOL.....

Will the 23rd be the day you ovulate? I took my 21 day bloods and I of course ovulated late and had to redo when I actually ovulated. :dohh:

I am really glad you got some resolution. I am starting my soy tonight CD5-9 to make sure I send out strong eggies. I'll update once I am done. I hope I do not have side effects.

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies :)

Ready- so glad to hear things with the Dr. went so well!! 

I'm still on vacation in california headed back to georgia on tuesday :) then i'm sure i will be on a lot more. Ready to get back and work on that last 20 pounds to try to surprise my husband when he gets home! I can't wait!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

So i started spotting today:shrug: i'm sooo confused LOL... maybe my body is FINALLY going back to my normal 28 days cycle since i had my surgery in December??.... that would be nice!


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-just stopping in to give some love and say I miss you all! I didn't get a chance to read up-been too busy-anything new????
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Titi said:


> Hi Girls-just stopping in to give some love and say I miss you all! I didn't get a chance to read up-been too busy-anything new????
> xoxoxoxo

Hi Titi~

Hope you are enjoying your Summer. I can't believe it's almost over but we are rolling into Fall soon. Enjoy the rest of your Summer! The other Ladies are popping in but we all seem to be here at different times.

Take Care.:hugs:

D~


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi girls! Hope you have room for one more soon.. cant wait to start using my ovacue again!


----------



## nevertogether

we always have room for your whitty! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

ok room for another one??? just purchased the LOVE MACHINE this morning

FX that this works for me and everyone else:) 

:hi: Never and Whit


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay!! :happydance:

I am so excited now :wohoo:

Crazy huh? Welcome!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Welcome Kelster!

Whit, welcome back to you as well and it's great that you have such a happy personality :)


----------



## Whitbit22

Thank you hun! Is this your first or second cycle using the Ovacue?


----------



## kelster823

ahh thanks for the welcome LuvMySolider

Yeah Whit I am very excited and I am so glad you are toooooooooo :) 

mine will be here today, just waiting on the witch to show and I can start my new toy!!!


----------



## Whitbit22

Woo hoo! :happydance:


----------



## TntArs06

Hi Girls, :hi:

I am hoping to join on this thread. I am going to be buying my Ovacue soon. Just wanted to see what you girls all have to say. So far I think im going to love it! :hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

kelster823 said:


> ok room for another one??? just purchased the LOVE MACHINE this morning
> 
> FX that this works for me and everyone else:)
> 
> :hi: Never and Whit

Welcome!:hugs: I have never heard it called the Love Machine before but...I guess you are right!:haha: I like it!:happydance:

Ok...Now I have that song in my head. "I'm just a love machine, and I won't work for nobody but you...Aww Baby... I'm just a love machine..." 

D~


----------



## kelster823

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> ok room for another one??? just purchased the LOVE MACHINE this morning
> 
> FX that this works for me and everyone else:)
> 
> :hi: Never and Whit
> 
> Welcome!:hugs: I have never heard it called the Love Machine before but...I guess you are right!:haha: I like it!:happydance:
> 
> Ok...Now I have that song in my head. "I'm just a love machine, and I won't work for nobody but you...Aww Baby... I'm just a love machine..."
> 
> D~Click to expand...

and I have it in my head now too.. But the song FITS PERFECT!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Whitbit22

:wave: Hi Tnt!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Whit this is my second cycle using it :) although it won't count for a little while longer. Hubby is in iraq until oct


----------



## TntArs06

:hi: whit! Right back at ya hunni


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies :hi:

ok I am pee oded.. ordered the thing EARLY Wed morning paid for OVERNITE shipping and yes ladies NO PACKAGE yesterday 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr but a good note no :af: yet either so at least I am not missing out on anything... 

hope everyone has a good day


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies, Do any of you have the Ovagraph software? I just got it in the mail and it has instructions on how to manually import data for the classic and when i try to save it it says access denied. I called zetek and they said it isn't compatible with the classic. Have any of you that have it manually imputed data into it?


----------



## Whitbit22

Sorry hun dont know jack about the software! Sorry you havent got your ovacue yet Kel. What aload of junk! But yay for af not showing!


----------



## kelster823

Me neither I didn't get the software just the oral monitor... :af: hasn't even shown up so I can't use it yet :( plus a :bfn: today

Whit it came today but I nicely but FIRMLY emailed them and they refunded me my overnite shippment paymenr ASAP

how ya feeling today sweetie?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hey ladies, Do any of you have the Ovagraph software? I just got it in the mail and it has instructions on how to manually import data for the classic and when i try to save it it says access denied. I called zetek and they said it isn't compatible with the classic. Have any of you that have it manually imputed data into it?

Luv~

I do not have the software I simply created a calendar in Windows Calendar on my computer. It was easier to do it that way than to purchase the software. I have the newer model of the ovacue so it was simply transporting of the information manually. I also keep a hard calendar that I write everything down in and simply input the information when I get a chance.

Will they at least refund you the money for the software? I would think they would have told you it was not compatible before you purchased it.

Good Luck!


----------



## nevertogether

welcome kel and tnt! :hi: more maca ladies over here :) 

luv - i don't think you can use it with the classic. titi used it, but she had the new version of ovacue.

i hope arein is okay, i haven't heard from her in so long :cry: 

hi whitty, dyme :wave:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Never~ 

How are you doing? I hope Arein is ok, perhaps she is just busy with work. I recall in one of her postings she talked about a new position so that may be keeping her busy.

D~


----------



## Whitbit22

I've been wondering about her too. Glad you girls got the refunds! Doing alright.. having a nice weekend with Dh and going to my fave restaraunt today!


----------



## Titi

Hi Just stopping in to see how you girls are! I've been using the ovacue again this month as its our hsg cycle (today!) so we are go to actively try again these next 3 cycles when we are supposedly going to have increased fertility from hsg. So hsg today and then should be ovulating over the weekend.....I got my predicted high fertility day for Sat. Still trying to take it easy on B&B tho and not temping or anything so can keep up with you on FB. Lots of love and dust!


----------



## nevertogether

ooOoo titi - i have my fingers crossed that this HSG does the trick for you honey and you get that :bfp: quickly! would be nice to all get them in september :D let us know how everything goes..lots and lots of :dust: and we are here for you!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Girls! I have been MIA lately. Nothing really to report. My doctor drilled into my head to chill out and go with the flow, so that's what I have been doing. 

Hi Titi! I hope everything works out for you love! 
Hi to all the new girls, this is a wonderful forum with woman who truly understand you and can help guide you.

Hi Never! I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls-yes, I miss you all but that's what I'm trying to do too-chill out. The break last month worked wonders. Would truthfully like to not think about it anymore for a little longer but also excited about possibilities with HSG and don't want to miss the window.
Will update later.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, has your ovacue ever just said possibly fertile, when normally it would be your most fertile time? Mine is not registering like normal. It just keeps saying possible, it normally has the dark blue squares and I would normally be o'ing any day, so I am a little confused with what is going on with it.


----------



## nevertogether

ready - well i have the classic so i don't get the squares. but every cycle i have used it's always jumped. i would go from not fertile to most fertile to ovulation confirmed in like two days. i haven't used it in over a cycle though. i plan to this upcoming cycle that should start the 19th. i ovulated super later than normal last cycle surprisingly making this cycle like 34 days long.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, yea I am so confused with it right now, but I'm not gonna worry about it. Something is definitely different though. Not sure what the heck it's doing.


----------



## Whitbit22

Yay Titi! Glad the break is doing you some good.

Cant wait to see what September brings in the way of bfps!!!!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Never, love the new pic! Looking sexy momma!


----------



## nevertogether

haha thank you ready!

well DAY 1 of ovacue! :happydance:

OR CD1 - 151


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Uhhh ohhh! Go ovacue, go ovacue, it's your birthday, it's your birthday!!! lmao


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: this better be our cycle ready!


----------



## nevertogether

any sign of O for you?


----------



## Whitbit22

Ohhhh I want to use my OVACUE SO BAD!!! lol


----------



## msdizzydolore

Hello everyone, newbie here. I read only the first 20 pages last night and the new messages from last night, and you ladies are a joy to read LOL

I'm Dolores/Dizzy and I'm in the current stages of beginning this process AGAIN, and I'm scared to death. I've been wanting OvaCue for over a year. I started this process in 2007, got serious in 2009 and then backed out earlier this year. Just turned 38 and I know I don't have much more time.

I've always had issues with my cycle and I hated charting my temps late last year/earlier this year...and I believe this will make things easier for determining when I will ovulate since I don't more often than not.

I'm single and I don't see a husband on the horizon, so I'm making the tough choice to be a single mother by choice. I want to avoid going to the RE again...but if I have to, I will. Now, I just need to pick a donor all over again...uggghhhh


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, yes I think I am o'ing today or tomorrow. I can tell by cm and ovacue finally listed some colors to verify that. I am so hoping this is our cycle! My fingers are crossed and toes..lol


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Greetings Ladies~

I am using the newer Ocuvue and I have not had a color change, but I guess in all fairness I also have not gotten a dark OPK either or too much of a temperature shift. I have the CM, twinges, sore throat for 2 days and "urges" but nothing registering on the 'Cue. Glad I am still in practice mode before gearing up for the "chase".

Have a good one Ladies! I'll check back in later.

D~


----------



## nevertogether

welcome dizzy! :hi: we love new ovacue girls, so join in. we will be with you every step of the way. it's a great group of girls! :hugs:

ready - hoping o is near for you!

dyme - you usually o later in the cycle don't you? did you take soy this cycle?


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi Dizzy welcome!! :wave:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> welcome dizzy! :hi: we love new ovacue girls, so join in. we will be with you every step of the way. it's a great group of girls! :hugs:
> 
> ready - hoping o is near for you!
> 
> dyme - you usually o later in the cycle don't you? did you take soy this cycle?

Hi Never~

I do O later but I was hoping that by taking the soy it would speed up the process a tad bit. I think my body is either gearing up to O but it did not complete the process or I have a long gearing up to be fertile cycle. I have had the CM, the "urges" and the twinges in my side. All is not lost yet I am still using the 'Cue and I started temping again. I just took a OPK and it is darker than the ones I took yesterday. 

This is just preparation for next month...:happydance:

D~


----------



## nevertogether

you and i are going for our shots in september dyme! i hope you get it first shot :) maybe your body just takes longer because it's making sure that it picks the right eggy to send along :) 

i'm still in awe as to why i'm not pregnant yet, lol. i have regular cycles, never ever missed a period - just been about a week late or so. my longest cycle to date (that i know of) is my last which was 34 days. i didn't even miss my period in basic training (a lot of girls do because of the stress level.) my husband pulled up all of my lab work done on me the week i missed my period and my thyroid came back normal, all my blood work, everything. of course, i haven't had an estrogen or progesterone test done, but i'm just thinking those will come back normal too based on my temperatures. hm!


----------



## msdizzydolore

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Having a crappy morning so far. :(

*sigh* I'm trying not to cry, but it gets hard to want to go through with this and have people be 1/2 happy and 1/2 questioning your ability (FINANCIALLY).

I have to purchase my OvaCue tonight when I get in from work. Yet another expense I don't want to put on my credit card, but must do so until October.


----------



## nevertogether

dizzy - your decisions are just that YOUR decisions. you know what you are capable of. other peoples opinions aren't something that should make you change your life decisions. almost everyone wants a child, and if you don't have a man you find fit enough to be in your life to have or raise a child then that is your choice. what you can handle financially is also something that only you know whether or not it's feasible. people can assume all day long, but only you know. that doesn't change the fact that your rights are the same as everyone elses and you deserve the right to have a child just as much. :gun: so screw those haters! :gun: there are plenty of people worldwide as couples and as single mothers that don't make enough financially to support a child, but they still have a child and they make it work because of the love of a child. my mother adopted my sister and i, divorced when i was 5, and supported us with two jobs until i was 18 and my sister 21. she didn't have enough money financially, but she made it work. because she wanted us that much!

:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

not to mention, you valued them enough to share your life with them and give their opinion. the least they can do is support you! okay, i'm done i promise! :haha:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> dizzy - your decisions are just that YOUR decisions. you know what you are capable of. other peoples opinions aren't something that should make you change your life decisions. almost everyone wants a child, and if you don't have a man you find fit enough to be in your life to have or raise a child then that is your choice. what you can handle financially is also something that only you know whether or not it's feasible. people can assume all day long, but only you know. that doesn't change the fact that your rights are the same as everyone elses and you deserve the right to have a child just as much. :gun: so screw those haters! :gun: there are plenty of people worldwide as couples and as single mothers that don't make enough financially to support a child, but they still have a child and they make it work because of the love of a child. my mother adopted my sister and i, divorced when i was 5, and supported us with two jobs until i was 18 and my sister 21. she didn't have enough money financially, but she made it work. because she wanted us that much!
> 
> :hugs:


Ditto! I agree 100% with Never!:haha:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> you and i are going for our shots in september dyme! i hope you get it first shot :) maybe your body just takes longer because it's making sure that it picks the right eggy to send along :)
> 
> i'm still in awe as to why i'm not pregnant yet, lol. i have regular cycles, never ever missed a period - just been about a week late or so. my longest cycle to date (that i know of) is my last which was 34 days. i didn't even miss my period in basic training (a lot of girls do because of the stress level.) my husband pulled up all of my lab work done on me the week i missed my period and my thyroid came back normal, all my blood work, everything. of course, i haven't had an estrogen or progesterone test done, but i'm just thinking those will come back normal too based on my temperatures. hm!

We shall see Never. I just hope I do not stress over it too much and really get my hormones out of whack. I go back to work on the 30th something I am not looking forward to doing. I am going back with the attitude that I will not allow them to stress me out. I am making it my goal to be pregnant next month and at the very least, by end of the year if we miss it in September. 

Here is dust for all of us....

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ladies I need a bit of assistance with my Ovacue. I am not sure if it is reading properly or if it's something I did incorrectly. Here are my readings to date, and I have the new 'Cue if that helps any. I have not gotten a fertile peak, meaning my squares have remained light blue. What concerns me is the numbers seem very low compared to others I have seen who use the device. I've emailed the company so if they can provide me any additional insight I'll update you all.

CD3 95
CD4 78
CD5 97
CD6 87
CD7 97
CD8 81
CD9 95
CD10 81
CD11 81
CD12 82
CD13 89
CD14 89
CD15 99
CD16 115
CD17 97
CD18 78
CD19 76
CD20 76
CD21 76


Thanks!
D~


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - i've read everywhere that as long as your numbers aren't over 400 (incorrect readings usually) that they are fine. we are all different so we're all going to get different readings. as for looking at your readings, it looks as though CD17 is a cue peak for you which means you SHOULD ovulate 5-7 days after. that is, unless you get another cue peak. that's all i can see for now.


----------



## msdizzydolore

nevertogether said:


> welcome dizzy! :hi: we love new ovacue girls, so join in. we will be with you every step of the way. it's a great group of girls! :hugs:
> 
> ready - hoping o is near for you!
> 
> dyme - you usually o later in the cycle don't you? did you take soy this cycle?

Thank you for the welcome. I've been avoiding this board while AF was torturing me about arriving :wacko: She came...THANK GOD. And you have to convince me really well to get the OvaCue! I keep talking myself out of it!




Whitbit22 said:


> Hi Dizzy welcome!! :wave:

Hiya :hugs: Thank you for the welcome!



nevertogether said:


> dizzy - your decisions are just that YOUR decisions. you know what you are capable of. other peoples opinions aren't something that should make you change your life decisions. almost everyone wants a child, and if you don't have a man you find fit enough to be in your life to have or raise a child then that is your choice. what you can handle financially is also something that only you know whether or not it's feasible. people can assume all day long, but only you know. that doesn't change the fact that your rights are the same as everyone elses and you deserve the right to have a child just as much. :gun: so screw those haters! :gun: *there are plenty of people worldwide as couples and as single mothers that don't make enough financially to support a child, but they still have a child and they make it work because of the love of a child.* my mother adopted my sister and i, divorced when i was 5, and supported us with two jobs until i was 18 and my sister 21. she didn't have enough money financially, but she made it work. because she wanted us that much! :hugs:
> ...not to mention, you valued them enough to share your life with them and give their opinion. the least they can do is support you! okay, i'm done i promise! :haha:

Thank you. I feel a lot better...and I'm going through with it. I just need to stop stressing, order the OvaCue, make an appt. with my OB and try when I'm on vacation in December. I'm trying to wait until my niece has her first baby in November so she doesn't feel slighted...or think I'm trying to steal her thunder. Her opinion matters to me so I'm going to talk to her when I get a chance.

Now, I just need help narrowing down my donor :wacko: Does anyone know of a list of questions, etc. that helps potential insemination users pick the correct donor? 



Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Ditto! I agree 100% with Never!:haha:

Thanks!!! I agree, too. Hopefully this year next time, I will be posting about this :baby: hehehehe :happydance:


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Just wanted to pop over and say hello!!! How is everyone? I am doing pretty good!! Today is the first day of school for my kiddos!! Man how time flies!! They are already in 2nd and 3rd grade!! :( Hope you are all doing well!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> dyme - i've read everywhere that as long as your numbers aren't over 400 (incorrect readings usually) that they are fine. we are all different so we're all going to get different readings. as for looking at your readings, it looks as though CD17 is a cue peak for you which means you SHOULD ovulate 5-7 days after. that is, unless you get another cue peak. that's all i can see for now.

Thanks Never~

I just thought they were low but now the colors are changing into the fertile fields and I am feeling a little more confident about it. I think I am in for another long cycle though but at least I am a little better prepared for when I can BD :happydance:.


----------



## nevertogether

woo hoo go dyme! :dance: :dance: keep us updated sweetie :)

i miss titi :( and arein :( 

whit - when are you using ovacue again?

ready - any news? you've been quiet dear!

kel - hope all is well mama.

OR CD1 - 151
OR CD2 - 209
OR CD3 - oops
OR CD4 - 206
OR CD5 - 226 (no consistent sleep)
OR CD6 - 223 VR - 95


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi never, I go for my blood work tomorrow. I am a little nervous, but excited at the same time. I start clomid september 5-9, then we shall see. Well that is if I am not prego right now, which I doubt I am. I will find all that out after tomorrow though.


----------



## Whitbit22

Unfortunately I have no clue when I will be able to use it again. :(

Thought I got a negative test this morning, but after much scrutiny and squinting there MAY be a HINT of a line there. Goin to the doc tomorrow to get blood done. So I guess I have to wait another whole cycle.. My CP has been really low so I havent ovulated...may be annovulatory till my first cycle. Need to start temping again but I keep forgetting. :dohh:

I miss them too! I see Titi on facebook but I wish Arein would come back I hope she is ok. :(


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Ladies,
I hope everyone is doing well. I just thought I would update you on my latest news. So, I got my blood test done yesterday and the doc called me this morning. I did ovulate, however my progesterone levels are not staying high enough to carry a baby. I think my number was 7.8 and they want it to be a 10 or higher. So, I am starting clomid on the 5th of September and I am praying that this works. She also mentioned progesterone cream or suppositories to help with keeping my levels up. That is my latest news and I am excited to hopefully have the answer to what has been going on. Hopefully just hormones this whole time.


----------



## nevertogether

ready - that is so great that you have figured out what the problem is! how long is your LP normally? i ordered some recommended progesterone cream to do this cycle but i'm not sure i'm low in progesterone. did she give you any normal symptoms of low progesterone that you have?


----------



## Whitbit22

Thats great ready glad you have more of a look-see into what is going on, and thats very fixable!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Ready2BaMommy said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I hope everyone is doing well. I just thought I would update you on my latest news. So, I got my blood test done yesterday and the doc called me this morning. I did ovulate, however my progesterone levels are not staying high enough to carry a baby. I think my number was 7.8 and they want it to be a 10 or higher. So, I am starting clomid on the 5th of September and I am praying that this works. She also mentioned progesterone cream or suppositories to help with keeping my levels up. That is my latest news and I am excited to hopefully have the answer to what has been going on. Hopefully just hormones this whole time.

Ready~ 

That's awesome. If the doctor prescribed the cream that is the best and strongest dosage. If you don't have a script, there is a brand Natural Woman by Products of Nature that is really good and you can get it at GNC or GNC.com. I bought some just in case I needed it when the big event occurs.

My Update~

Looks like the soy helped. I ovulated and AF should be here any day now. I had my surge on CD9 and CD16 my temp went up CD19 to 97.99 it looks like my temps stay at 97.5 up to ovulation and than towards the end of the surge my temp shoots up to 98.4 and up about 2-5days before AF shows and it was 98.4 yesterday and today. Fingers crossed that all systems are go for September...LOL...


----------



## nevertogether

dyme! yay this is awesome! i am so happy for you honey :hugs: not that much longer until we get a shot girl and hopefully our september :bfp:'s! ready, you better follow in suit too :blush:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Never, Lower temps are a sign of progesterone issues and my temps are a little on the low side. Really thats all she said. My luteal phase the past couple months have been long enough, but if everything is correct this month with ovacue, then my luteal phase will be under 10 days and that is not long enough, which I guess is from low progesterone levels. 

Dyme,
Thanks for that info and yes she is prescribing me cream. I am just so excited for September 5th to get here. I am crossing my fingers all of this works for me and my hubby. Oh and that is so awesome the soy worked for you. I am so excited for you. Looks like a few of us are hoping for September to be the month!!! :dust: to all of us.

Whit, :hugs: Thanks sweets. I am very glad to have some information finally on what the issue is. I just hope that is the only issue and I get prego in September. Wahoo!


----------



## nevertogether

ready - what happens on september 5? that should be the day that i ovulate, SHOULD BE. but my ovulation days haven't been consistent lately. as for the lower temps, so good to know. thank you! :hugs:


----------



## zeezee

Hi Ladies - its been a while! Never and Ready, how are you? Where is Arein?? Titi?? Update me!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Zeezee, okay I must of been consumed in my own little world, but congrats on being prego. How did I miss that you were pregs, or is the first time we are finding out? How exciting...Yay!!!! 

I am doing great, start clomid on September 5th! Very very excited about that. I will keep you ladies posted.

Never, september 5th is the day I start clomid. I take it till the 9th of September.


----------



## emilyjean

Hey girls, it's been a LONG TIME since I've posted in this thread. I pretty much quit using my ovacue when we found out that my husband has a really low sperm count. IVF is our only option, so it's fairly pointless to even care when I ovulate. It just stresses me out. 

How long has Arein been gone for? Over a month? :(


----------



## nevertogether

good luck ready!

congrats zeezee :yipee:

emily - nice to see you honey. sorry the TTC journey has become more difficult for you. do you know when you will get to do IVF?


----------



## snl41296

can I join? I just bought it today! I cant wait to use it. I want to read about all the success stories and cant wait to start using it as well do u all have the CD as well? I didnt get that just the monitor as of right now


----------



## Whitbit22

Hi hun welcome! All I have is the monitor too. Good luck with it.

Sorry you have to go IVF route emily. We are all here for you tho hun :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

so does this monitor check ur temp as well? or do I still use my FF as well?


----------



## msdizzydolore

I'm still eyeing a Classic on Ebay...should I bid? Uggghhh decisions, decisions.


----------



## snl41296

can u still temp with FF? because it does take ur temp. can u override your temps if u wake different times? I am up between 5am and 6:30am depends when DD gets up. I am used to correcting my temps with FF can I do the same thing with this machine?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hi SNL, I temp and use FF on top of using my ovacue. A lot of the other women on here do both. The Ovacue does not take your temp. It will give you a number everyday and you will start to pick up on the patterns. Everyones numbers are different but once you see your pattern you will be able to figure out your cue peak (highest number) and know that you will ovulate in 5 to 7 days after your peak.


----------



## snl41296

LuvMySoldier said:


> Hi SNL, I temp and use FF on top of using my ovacue. A lot of the other women on here do both. The Ovacue does not take your temp. It will give you a number everyday and you will start to pick up on the patterns. Everyones numbers are different but once you see your pattern you will be able to figure out your cue peak (highest number) and know that you will ovulate in 5 to 7 days after your peak.

thank you for making me understand it better. so what it does is tells you when you Ovulate correct. just learning this. I went on the web site just so I can get a better idea of what to expect. Im glad you explained it better. Can i take my temps first? then do the Monitor? or does it have to be the same time both both? sorry so many questions


----------



## babyhopes2010

Can i join you too??just got brought a ovacue! :) i really hope its worth all the money,is there many success stories with it? x


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> Can i join you too??just got brought a ovacue! :) i really hope its worth all the money,is there many success stories with it? x

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
so excited


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I usually use my ovacue first and then temp (just because the ovacue takes less time)... ovacue takes about 10 seconds. Just make sure you take your reading when you wake before you do anything else (eat drink smoke brush teeth ect) and aim to take your reading at the same time every day. 

The way the ovacue works is that it reads your electrolytes in your saliva. When you get your highest number (cue peak) your ovacue will tell you "cue peak found" and you will ovulate 5 to 7 days after that cue peak. If you have the vaginal sensor your ovacue will confirm your ovulation. If not then you can tell by your bbt.


----------



## nevertogether

just what luv said! :hugs: welcome girls! :wave:


----------



## snl41296

LuvMySoldier said:


> I usually use my ovacue first and then temp (just because the ovacue takes less time)... ovacue takes about 10 seconds. Just make sure you take your reading when you wake before you do anything else (eat drink smoke brush teeth ect) and aim to take your reading at the same time every day.
> 
> The way the ovacue works is that it reads your electrolytes in your saliva. When you get your highest number (cue peak) your ovacue will tell you "cue peak found" and you will ovulate 5 to 7 days after that cue peak. If you have the vaginal sensor your ovacue will confirm your ovulation. If not then you can tell by your bbt.

can I not get out of bed? like my temps? or I can get out of bed first?


----------



## babyhopes2010

can u look at my hpt test in gallery...i may have wasted my money


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> can u look at my hpt test in gallery...i may have wasted my money

sure i wll look now


----------



## crazy84

babyhopes2010 said:


> can u look at my hpt test in gallery...i may have wasted my money

I bought my ovacue and like a day before it came in the mail I got my BFP!!! lol!!! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## snl41296

crazy84 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> can u look at my hpt test in gallery...i may have wasted my money
> 
> I bought my ovacue and like a day before it came in the mail I got my BFP!!! lol!!! Good luck everyone!!Click to expand...

thats awesome good to know


----------



## nevertogether

snl - you can get out of bed when taking the ovacue reading. i take my temp in bed and then go in the bathroom and take my ovacue reading.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yup what never said... i usually take mine before i get out of bed just because i keep it on the night stand but as long as you take it as soon as you get out of bed you should be just fine!


----------



## snl41296

LuvMySoldier said:


> Yup what never said... i usually take mine before i get out of bed just because i keep it on the night stand but as long as you take it as soon as you get out of bed you should be just fine!

ok sounds good thanks cant wait to get it


----------



## AreIn83

Hi girls!


----------



## nevertogether

oh my gosh, hi arein!!!!!!!! we've missed you!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## crazy84

No joke!!! HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII arein!!!! How are you??? What's been going on???


----------



## AreIn83

I missed you guys too, I just really need to get my mind off of baby making. It was getting to be too much. Uhm...pregnant, again. Accidentally actually. I saw the RE on 7/28, she gave me an order for my labs and such. I had all of them drawn and found out I have insulin resistance. So she started me on Metformin. In the mean time, before I found out I have IR, I went on vaycay with my parents and sister and DD. DH had to stay home because of work. We left 7/30, which would have been CD 16 (my O date). I enver felt like I was goign to O or that I had that day or the next. I've O'd as late as cd19 but never after. I just kind of ignored it, DH wasn't around and the RE told me not to get preg because she wanted to order an HSG and endometrial biopsy. I came home on CD 24 and DH and I BD'd that night, I was so excited to see him.....and obviously so was my ovary because I must have O'd that day or the day before. AF was four days late and I called the nurse to find out if metformin can change your cycles, she said no and ordered a blood test....BFP. How crazy is that? I'm only at 5w3d now. But yeah, that's my really long story. 

How is everyone? I've caught up with Whit.


----------



## crazy84

AreIn83 said:


> I missed you guys too, I just really need to get my mind off of baby making. It was getting to be too much. Uhm...pregnant, again. Accidentally actually. I saw the RE on 7/28, she gave me an order for my labs and such. I had all of them drawn and found out I have insulin resistance. So she started me on Metformin. In the mean time, before I found out I have IR, I went on vaycay with my parents and sister and DD. DH had to stay home because of work. We left 7/30, which would have been CD 16 (my O date). I enver felt like I was goign to O or that I had that day or the next. I've O'd as late as cd19 but never after. I just kind of ignored it, DH wasn't around and the RE told me not to get preg because she wanted to order an HSG and endometrial biopsy. I came home on CD 24 and DH and I BD'd that night, I was so excited to see him.....and obviously so was my ovary because I must have O'd that day or the day before. AF was four days late and I called the nurse to find out if metformin can change your cycles, she said no and ordered a blood test....BFP. How crazy is that? I'm only at 5w3d now. But yeah, that's my really long story.
> 
> How is everyone? I've caught up with Whit.

Wow how exciting!! Could the IR caused the other problems previously?? I am excited for you!!!! I bet you were shocked! especially since you werent even trying!!


----------



## AreIn83

I was in super shock. I just couldn't believe it. I haven't gone ths long in a pregnancy since we've been TTC without bleeding buuuuut I'm on on progesterone supp twice a day too. My first US is tomorrow morning. And yep, the IR could have caused my problems!


----------



## nevertogether

oh i'm so so so happy for you arein!! :yipee: :yipee: so glad you got things figured out! :hugs:


----------



## crazy84

I am really excited for you!!!!! I hope they fixed all the problems!!! No bleeding is awesome!!! Are you excited for the first scan? PLEASE keep us updated!!! 


Never are you pumped to go see your husband?? that is just right around the corner too!!! Will it be about O time for you when you go?


----------



## nevertogether

crazy - yeah i fly into pristina, kosovo on the the 3rd and i will see DH the 4th & 5th. i've been doing my temps this cycle (a horrible job i might add) i started using my ovacue this cycle but then i kept forgetting to take it too many times. so i'm kind of up in the air with it all. i know i should ovulate around the 3-6 but i don't know when. :shrug: trying not to stress it too much because i can't change anything.


----------



## crazy84

right!! I wouldn't stress it!! Just go enjoy your husband!! The less stress probably the better the chance anyway!!! Hope you have a great time!! :)


----------



## AreIn83

Yeah, Never, look at me. I wasn't supposed to get preg this cycle! I'll update you guys tomorrow after my scan. It may be too soon to see anything but she said she won't wait given my history.


----------



## snl41296

congrats on your pregnancy <3 I for one got AF full blown tonight. I am trying clomid I think if my midwife can call it in for this cycle. we will see what happens tomorrow morning


----------



## zeezee

AreIn83 said:


> I missed you guys too, I just really need to get my mind off of baby making. It was getting to be too much. Uhm...pregnant, again. Accidentally actually. I saw the RE on 7/28, she gave me an order for my labs and such. I had all of them drawn and found out I have insulin resistance. So she started me on Metformin. In the mean time, before I found out I have IR, I went on vaycay with my parents and sister and DD. DH had to stay home because of work. We left 7/30, which would have been CD 16 (my O date). I enver felt like I was goign to O or that I had that day or the next. I've O'd as late as cd19 but never after. I just kind of ignored it, DH wasn't around and the RE told me not to get preg because she wanted to order an HSG and endometrial biopsy. I came home on CD 24 and DH and I BD'd that night, I was so excited to see him.....and obviously so was my ovary because I must have O'd that day or the day before. AF was four days late and I called the nurse to find out if metformin can change your cycles, she said no and ordered a blood test....BFP. How crazy is that? I'm only at 5w3d now. But yeah, that's my really long story.
> 
> How is everyone? I've caught up with Whit.

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I have been worried about you! And... we can be bump buddies


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Arein~

I am soooo very happy for you.:hugs::happydance:

Never~

I am sooo excited for you.:hugs: Have fun and do not stress over the O date.


I still have wacky readings and temps but I am not stressing either. :coffee: I am still on target to conceive starting this month.:happydance: 

D~


----------



## snl41296

:happydance: hey girls guess what, I am on CD 1 and guess what I got today the monitor!!!!!!!!! woohoo so I put my information in and I am ready for this cycle :happydance::happydance:


----------



## nevertogether

that's awesome timing SNL! good luck honey!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ovacue has just arrived!!! i got the pink one witth vaginal sensor....how good do u guys thik it is...looks a bit complicated
and the vaginal sensor looks scary lol


----------



## kelster823

Hi ladies

Thought I would drop by and say----I finally got to use my Ovacue...and I am soo excited!!!

Yesterday CD2-106
Today CD3-102

no temping cause I do that V- I sleep with my mouth open soooo LOL 

do these numbers seem normal?

Arein- congrats in the SURPRISE :bfp: 

I am off to my GYN today for a consult.... this last cycle was 50 days and I don't think she would of shown if I did not use my progestrone cream

hope everyone has a nice day


----------



## AreIn83

Oh Zee! Yay! I'm so excited for you! Bump buddies for sure! When did you find out?!


----------



## zeezee

AreIn83 said:


> Oh Zee! Yay! I'm so excited for you! Bump buddies for sure! When did you find out?!

Hey honey! I found out last week - I thought I was out but a friend commented that I had preggo brain (lol) and I thought what the hell and did a test and there was a faaaaiiiinnntt shadow, so I kept testing throughout the day and it got darker, then the next day I did a digi and it was positive! What about you?? I am SO excited for you.

Now its time for never and ready to join us as bump bud...

Z
xx


----------



## midgetchris

Hi all. I am using the Ovacue classic. Not quite sure of my readings as this is my first cycle using it. I seem to have a peak, indicating i would ovulate around next friday. My cycles have been very irregular due to PCO, which I started on Metformin on CD1. Could metformin really work that fast? or maybe just a bad reading? Heres my data so far I'm CD 7. I have no "normal" data for me as far as a typical cycle length, luteal phase, etc since my last round of regular cycles was over 11 years ago and I didn't start TTC until 7 years ago.

CD2 o= n/a v=n/a
CD3 o= n/a v=n/a
CD4 o= 182 v=n/a
CD5 o= 158 v=n/a
CD6 o= 167 v=149
CD7 o= 270 v=130


----------



## AreIn83

Mine was an accident but I found out at 11dpo with a blood test, I thought the Metformin the RE put me on messed up my cycles...nope, I'm preggo. I feel like hell this morning....yay!


----------



## babyhopes2010

can it indicate that ur pregs??


----------



## crazy84

Arein- How was the sono?


----------



## AreIn83

babyhopes-It can't indicate pregnancy, or they say it can't buuuuuuut I got a BFP in June and my vag readings were higher than they had been that cycle. Ovacue people will tell you no though. It's speculation! 

Crazy-I have a gestational sac and a yolk sac but the baby isn't there yet but I'm so excited about just that, I could pee! I have to go back next Wednesday and hopefully we'll have a baby and heartbeat!


----------



## babyhopes2010

my v reading is 247 and mouth 117
dont have a clue as just brought it today lol 
im 12dpo. x


----------



## crazy84

Arein I am so excited for you!!! I can't wait for Wednesday!! Hopefully by then you can see something!! Lots of people say that it has to be past 6 weeks really.... In the previous times have either sacs been present?? I am so pumped for you!!


----------



## AreIn83

Just my first m/c and I had a scan at 5w6d because of bleeding and there was an embryo and heartbeat. I've felt nauseated since I got out of bed so I'm hoping that is a great sign, my m/c's I didn't have hardly any nausea, it was just on and off and slight. I thought it was going away before lunch but now it's back with a vengance. I just bought some Preggie Pop Drops and I hope they hurry up and get here.


----------



## crazy84

ahhhh..... poor thing!!! Thankfully my morning sickness has pretty much passed!! Hope yours does soon!!! Keep me updated!!


----------



## AreIn83

It did with DD, it just disappeared at 16 weeks. If I'm only going to have it morning through lunch, I can tough that out!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Congrats Arein!!

This is my last full month without my husband... we are in the finally weeks of kissing this year long deployment good bye and boy i can NOT wait... we are so ready to have each other back on a daily basis and to get back to ttc and this time we will have months in a row together not just a few weeks here and there!


----------



## moochacha

AreIn83 said:


> Mine was an accident but I found out at 11dpo with a blood test, I thought the Metformin the RE put me on messed up my cycles...nope, I'm preggo. I feel like hell this morning....yay!

Hahaha YAY that's soooo awesome honey! I couldn't be happier for you :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

do your numbers go up every day? just learning this machine thanks everyone yesterday was 111 today is 302


----------



## babyhopes2010

tis things got me confused already :(


----------



## AreIn83

moochacha said:


> AreIn83 said:
> 
> 
> Mine was an accident but I found out at 11dpo with a blood test, I thought the Metformin the RE put me on messed up my cycles...nope, I'm preggo. I feel like hell this morning....yay!
> 
> Hahaha YAY that's soooo awesome honey! I couldn't be happier for you :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh, Moo, I'm so sorry :cry:


----------



## Titi

oh Moocha me too-hun-I didn't know : (
:hugs:


----------



## midgetchris

snl41296- I feel your pain. Based on what info you have on FF and here, I would venture to say yours is a possibly false peak with you ending up with your true peak around CD6 -9. Your BBT charts show you normally O'ing between CD 14-17 and that you are CD3. Your ovacue numbers go up and down all cycle long. This is my first cycle using the ovacue classic and I usually have very long cycles. However, On CD1 I started on Metformin. Mine is indicating possible ovulation next friday. It has been over 11 years since I had a normal 28-30 day cycle, so I have no idea what is going on. I am confused with this thing and worrying that the data may be incorrect so now I had to add in BBT this morning and hope that I don't get flat temps like usual, just to make sure. Here is my data:

CD2 o= n/a v=n/a
CD3 o= n/a v=n/a
CD4 o= 182 v=n/a
CD5 o= 158 v=n/a
CD6 o= 167 v=149
CD7 o= 270 v=130
CD8 o= 190 v=136


----------



## AreIn83

TITI!!! :hugs:


----------



## snl41296

midgetchris said:


> snl41296- I feel your pain. Based on what info you have on FF and here, I would venture to say yours is a possibly false peak with you ending up with your true peak around CD6 -9. Your BBT charts show you normally O'ing between CD 14-17 and that you are CD3. Your ovacue numbers go up and down all cycle long. This is my first cycle using the ovacue classic and I usually have very long cycles. However, On CD1 I started on Metformin. Mine is indicating possible ovulation next friday. It has been over 11 years since I had a normal 28-30 day cycle, so I have no idea what is going on. I am confused with this thing and worrying that the data may be incorrect so now I had to add in BBT this morning and hope that I don't get flat temps like usual, just to make sure. Here is my data:
> 
> CD2 o= n/a v=n/a
> CD3 o= n/a v=n/a
> CD4 o= 182 v=n/a
> CD5 o= 158 v=n/a
> CD6 o= 167 v=149
> CD7 o= 270 v=130
> CD8 o= 190 v=136

I still Have AF as well so I just wanted to know more about the machine and the wacky numbers LOL as it goes up I assume you will Ovulate


----------



## babyhopes2010

i dont know im not liking it lol


----------



## Titi

awwwwww Arein!!! :hugs: wanted to congratulation you-was just stalking here yesterday!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Titi

BTW-I had my hsg last month and used the ovacue and just started af spotting today. I filled my prescription for Clomid today and will start 50mg 5-9 for the next 3 months during which I will use my ovacue. It was spot on this cycle-it said I ov'd cd11 which was really early but sure enough spotting today at cd25. 
If no bfp after this we are going on a serious break until we get pg ntnp or adopt.


----------



## AreIn83

I wish you lots and lots of baby dust! I really hope you catch it and maybe the HSG helped? I never got around to getting mine. If we lose this one, I'm not sure we'll try again either. Oh I hope you get it!


----------



## snl41296

I think my reading from yesterday was very off. b/c today I got 116 seems alittle better then 302. b/c I am only on CD 4 af is still here. I think b/c I took it later then when I woke up. I will get the hang of it soon I hope :winkwink:


----------



## Titi

Thanks Arein-lots of stickydust for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was hoping the hsg would help first cycle but so far no luck-guess will see what happens with the hsg/clomid combo..........


----------



## zeezee

Titi said:


> Thanks Arein-lots of stickydust for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I was hoping the hsg would help first cycle but so far no luck-guess will see what happens with the hsg/clomid combo..........

Titi, I am so glad your back and you have a hsg and clomid to look forward to! FX for you sweetheart. :hugs:


----------



## Titi

wow ZeeZee-I missed your BFP! Details! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midgetchris

Titi said:


> BTW-I had my hsg last month and used the ovacue and just started af spotting today. I filled my prescription for Clomid today and will start 50mg 5-9 for the next 3 months during which I will use my ovacue. It was spot on this cycle-it said I ov'd cd11 which was really early but sure enough spotting today at cd25.
> If no bfp after this we are going on a serious break until we get pg ntnp or adopt.

thank you for the little bit of encouragement that this device might actually be working for me...I am still shocked at the possibility of O this soon after starting metformin, although I have always been super sensitive to any meds affecting hormones. When I first started having abnormal cycles, I tried every birthcontrol available at the time only having to discontinue them after only 1 cycle because AF was dangerously to heavy, nearly required blood transfusions more than once. I am also using BBT (hoping I don't see any flat temps near ovulation) and OPK(maybe will actually get to see my first +).


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Well with all of these fertile ladies taking over the "Club" I am hoping its contagious for us all!

D~


----------



## nevertogether

hi girls! :wave:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls :hi:


----------



## nevertogether

so my dog decided that he wanted my oral sensor for dinner the other day.... :rofl: i'm glad i can laugh about it!


----------



## midgetchris

Ok, I have a question for all ya, does the vaginal low indicate that U are ovulating that day, or is it like a friendly reminder that it's coming in a day or 2? I got my v low today(mon), after my cue peak 5 days ago (wed). I hope its like a friendly reminder because otherwise, my timing stinks for this cycle. So, now that I have a v low, what do i look for to confirm the O really happened....and not that my body was just trying to O? I know it rises for O, but does it rise just a little bit, or alot, and for how long?


----------



## nevertogether

if i can remember correctly, the vaginal low is there to confirm ovulation.


----------



## midgetchris

nevertogether said:


> if i can remember correctly, the vaginal low is there to confirm ovulation.

I kinda had a bad feeling it did...I suppose that FF will be telling me in next day or so that i did o....but then that would suck too cause then that means I may only end up getting 2-3 day notice and not 5-7. But I guess that is better than the 12h-24h possible notice u might get with OPKs (that never turn positive for me) So if the low does indeed mean O, then depending on what my Lut Phase is, I should expect AF sometime from the 19th-23rd. And test the 27th if no AF, even though it would be only a very very small chance, but better than absolutely no chance like in the past.


----------



## nevertogether

it's not always the case though midget. i would keep trying until FF confirms the ovulation, because judging by your temperatures i wouldn't be too confident that you have ovulated already. one cycle i got a cue peak on CD8 and ovulation was confirmed on CD12. however, on CD12 i also got another cue peak and i ended up ovulating on CD17 (confirmed by FF) i had a case of "secondary fertility" which is what ovacue calls it. so i would keep going as though you haven't ovulated honey.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Never~

Hope you had an awesome visit!:happydance::hugs:

My cycle was shorter this cycle and I am glad. :cloud9: I wonder if the soy helped with that. My only confusion was FF has my ovulation date earlier than my Ovacue but I am detecting a pattern which is a first and its nice to see some change. I'll start my soy again tomorrow but I will be increasing the dosage to 160 instead of 120. I have a lot of ovule pain so I am hopeful that a good egg will pop out and I can time the "dance" accurately this month since this month onward we are actively trying.

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for us all.:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nevertogether

oh dyme i am so excited for you to finally get to try! :yipee:


----------



## midgetchris

nevertogether said:


> it's not always the case though midget. i would keep trying until FF confirms the ovulation, because judging by your temperatures i wouldn't be too confident that you have ovulated already. one cycle i got a cue peak on CD8 and ovulation was confirmed on CD12. however, on CD12 i also got another cue peak and i ended up ovulating on CD17 (confirmed by FF) i had a case of "secondary fertility" which is what ovacue calls it. so i would keep going as though you haven't ovulated honey.

I am gonna keep trying just to make sure i dont miss the oportunity cause after i left my last message i did some research into the whole metformin ovacue combination and found out about the secondary fertility thing too...but still am :sex: till I know for sure...:winkwink:


----------



## AreIn83

midget-I'm on Met too. I called my RE when I got preg this cycle thinking that the Met had messed me up, she said it doesn't effect cycle length or days. I'm not sure if this is helpful information or not!


----------



## crazy84

Arein- Things still going good?? I am still super excited for you!!
Never-how was the visit?? So glad you got to go.


----------



## AreIn83

crazy-Siiiiiiiiick...but I know it's worth it. I couldn't even get off the couch Saturday because I got sick everytime I moved. I've managed to get it under control, gum really helps for some reason! I have another US scheduled for tomorrow morning that I'm super excited about. DH is going to nights starting tonight so he'll be able to come with which is awesome!


----------



## crazy84

YAY!!!! I am so excited for you!!! Really sorry about the sickness.... but you are right!! It is totally worth it!!!!! Still no spotting or anything? I am sure you would have said if so.... I know this time this is it!!!


----------



## AreIn83

Nope, none whatsoever. I'm skeptical though, progesterone can mask m/c signs and mimic pregnancy signs so that's what I'm constantly thinking about.


----------



## crazy84

I am sure that I would be the same if I had been through what you have been through. But I just pray that it all stays well and that you have an awesome pregnancy!! What time is your scan tomorrow?? I bet you can't wait!!


----------



## midgetchris

this ovacue is starting to make me upset...we need a degree in how to understand how to interpret this thing....yesterday my v low of 65 happened...today my v is 108....my temps aren't conclusive either on what is going on...instead of usual flat temps, they are wide ranging...i took an OPK 3x a day for last few days....all were negative....did have one last night around 5pm that had a faint test line but still no where near as dark as the control. I have EW CM and cramps....I have no idea what my body is trying to tell me anymore...I usually only get the cramps i am experiencing 2-3 days before AF shows.


----------



## AreIn83

crazy-I'm trying to stay positive! It's at 10 am, earliest they had or I would be there at the crack of dawn!


----------



## nevertogether

crazy - the visit was great honey! we hope we caught the eggy, but we took the relaxed approach so we aren't too sure. :shrug:

arein - i hope your US goes well sweetie! you deserve this one to stick and i know the APPT will give you a little peace of mind. :hugs:

midget - sorry it's been such a punk. i agree, ovacue was quite difficult for me to understand at first. it took me a few cycles to even get used to it!


----------



## AreIn83

One of the doctors I work for just made me make shift sea bands out of allergey wrist bands and EKG electrodes. I feel so much better!


----------



## snl41296

Ok girls maybe u can help with this machine LOL b/c I am still learning it here are my numbers so far
cd 2 111
cd 3 302 did not sleep well at all this day 
cd 4 116 
cd 5 105
cd 6 94 
cd 7 103 
cd 8 99

I do chart and I do use CBFM as well. I just started Peeing on the sticks this morning.


----------



## nevertogether

well, you could say CD3 is your cue peak, but i wouldn't go on that due to the lack of sleep. just wouldn't trust it. by not counting that, i don't see that you have gotten a cue peak just yet.


----------



## snl41296

nevertogether said:


> well, you could say CD3 is your cue peak, but i wouldn't go on that due to the lack of sleep. just wouldn't trust it. by not counting that, i don't see that you have gotten a cue peak just yet.

ok thanks. so once that happens does it say then 5/7 days after you would Ovulate?


----------



## snl41296

can u get that cue peak at any day of your cycle as well?


----------



## kelster823

Morning ladies.....

soooo I have been using my Ovacue... hmmmm I do not understand this thing at all... LOL I still only have the grey boxes and dumb arse me deleted a few of my readings... CRUD.... I know my readings have been very low

I am not home so I cannot look at my actual readings but most have been under 100 except for CD4 which was 115 and today was 106

Arein- I hope your ultrasound goes well :)

:hi: to all the other ladies.. 

right gotta get back to work... have a great day


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi Girls, just checking in. I started clomid two days ago. The side affects have been mild so far, just a little cramping and an occasional hot flash, but nothing to serious. I have not been able to keep up with everyone, but Never how did the visit with hubby go???

Arein-congrats to you! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. 

:wave: Hello to the newest additions to the forum. These are a great group of girls and they will do everything they can to help you understand the ovacue. It is a tricky little thing a first, but you will get the hang of it.


----------



## midgetchris

Ok, just got home from emergency room a lil while ago after waking at 4am with horrendous pains around left ovary area. The diagnosis: ovulation from right ovary & ruptured cyst on left one with fluid around ovary(most likely the cause of the pain)....talk about mind blown! FF still not showing I o'd but ultrasound confirmed that I did and that my uterine lining is thick waiting for implantation or AF. Can someone look at my FF and my cue readings and see if they can help me figure out when I o'd? This cycle will end up being the shortest cycle I can ever remember. 

CD4 o= 182 v=n/a
CD5 o= 158 v=n/a
CD6 o= 167 v=149
CD7 o= 270 v=130
CD8 o= 190 v=136
CD9 o= 202 v=144
CD10 o= 185 v=131
CD11 o= 220 v=65
CD12 o= 144 v=108
CD13 o= 241 v=217


----------



## nevertogether

SNL - yes, that is the case. once you get the cue peak it is said you will ovulate 5 to 10 days later. i would look for it very soon. you can get it any day of your cycle.

kel - it's hard to say if ovacue will even do you any good this cycle if you've deleted some readings. it's very important to have them all because just one day could make a difference.

ready - the trip went really well and i enjoyed the time with DH! hate that it's over! :cry: i hope you catch the eggy this cycle and the soy does the trick!

midget - i don't see a cue peak for you, but perhaps you got it before you started doing the reading? however, your vaginal low is CD11 so it's quite possible you ovulated then but ovacue didn't confirm because of no cue peak.


----------



## kelster823

CRAP I knew you were gonna say that Never-- I deleted CD2-4-- so I have CD5 and on... I guess I gotta go with temping too.. I didn't buy the Va-jayjay contraption..maybe I should if this cycle is screwed up


----------



## nevertogether

well, you do have long cycles NORMALLY (not sure what soy will do...) so starting at CD5 might not be a problem considering you usually don't O that early.


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> well, you do have long cycles NORMALLY (not sure what soy will do...) so starting at CD5 might not be a problem considering you usually don't O that early.


ahhh yes, you know me all to WELL-- don't ya :winkwink:... but I was hoping the Clomid would help me O earlier this time...

like always--- a frigin wait guessing game with me... :growlmad:

so basically this machine- will give the color boxes once you are DEFINITLEY fertile or will it give you the color boxes before you O????


----------



## nevertogether

yes i do :) many many months! well, if you got a cue peak CD4 or before that means you would ovulate CD11 or before and i really don't think that soy would bump your ovulation up to THAT much earlier than you usually do. as for the boxes, i have the classic, not the ones with the boxes.. :shrug: i do believe you are right that the boxes are to lead you up until ovulation and once you have ovulated they will go back to no color. however, it won't confirm it because you don't have the vag sensor.


----------



## nevertogether

i temp alongside with it just in case so i recommend that :)


----------



## kelster823

thanks babe.. I guess time will just tell with me snd when I get use to it....i hope this was not a waste of my money :( :lol: 

I am just praying the Clomid helps me this cycle- to sort out some kind of normalcy with me


----------



## nevertogether

i hope it does too! you deserve it girl! 

i hate not knowing if i even ovulated, haha.


----------



## kelster823

> hate not knowing if i even ovulated, haha

:lol: 

a year ago I would not even be thinking about all this stuff.. but NOW... please.. already texted the poor hubby and told him-of course no pressure- but the baby dance will be starting shortly... he texted back and said he knew it was coming up... LOL LOL


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: how cute


----------



## kelster823

:winkwink:

I hate being in this part of the cycle.... this part is REALLY boring.... at least close to O day is exciting and well the TWW suxs too, but at least that is exciting also.. LOL


----------



## crazy84

Arein- How did it go???


----------



## AreIn83

Excellent. We have a Splotch! That's what we've decided to call it, heart rate of 118. Doctor said it looked perfect. I have to go back next Wednesday and she said after that, if everything still looks good, I can graduate to my regular OB!


----------



## crazy84

Awesome!!!! I am so so excietd for you!!!! So you are 6 weeks and 4 days? I bet that was just awesome!! I really am so happy for you! lol I have been checking this like crazy to see an update! lol


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee:


----------



## crazy84

never- when do you get to test??


----------



## AreIn83

Yep, she said my calculations were right on (duh, I've only been doing this for 2 years...:winkwink:). I have to call and make my OB appt for in the mean time. Super excited!


----------



## nevertogether

i was going to september 18, but i don't know. i missed a lot of important temperatures this cycle and my temperatures have been so low that i don't know if i have ovulated. it's possible, because i got EWCM all weekend and bloated and everything that i usually do. and it would be right on track with when i usually do. just not super confident this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## crazy84

haha!! Well I am super excited for you!! And never I am excited for you too!! I hope that you caught the eggy!! But if not you know we will be rooting for you!!! 
Has anyone heard from Whit lately?? Just wondering how she is doing.


----------



## AreIn83

she sent me a vistor message but I haven't talked to her much


----------



## AreIn83

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f313/luckyssara/CIMG0042.jpg
I just realized at the bottom it says 6w1d, I dunno.


----------



## crazy84

That is almost exactly how mine looked at 6w 1d!!! I bet your hubby was excited too see that!


----------



## AreIn83

He was, he wanted to know how big it actually is and you can see at the bottom left it's not even half a centimeter. He said it's as big as a crumb and it's making you puke all over? :rofl: I tried reminding him that that is what DD's pregnancy was like and it's not the size of the baby but the hormones. He kind of glazed over....


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

kelster823 said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> well, you do have long cycles NORMALLY (not sure what soy will do...) so starting at CD5 might not be a problem considering you usually don't O that early.
> 
> 
> ahhh yes, you know me all to WELL-- don't ya :winkwink:... but I was hoping the Clomid would help me O earlier this time...
> 
> like always--- a frigin wait guessing game with me... :growlmad:
> 
> so basically this machine- will give the color boxes once you are DEFINITLEY fertile or will it give you the color boxes before you O????Click to expand...

Hi Kelster~

I have the newer model with the colored blocks and I also have long cycles or what I consider long. This was my first cylce using it so I don't have to much reference data. The boxes will start to change colors when you are fertile. They will go from light to darker shades of blue. I also took soy last cycle and went from 48 days to 33 days. Not sure if it was the soy or my wacky hormones but I will take it either way. I also temp in addition to the ocuvue and FF had my ovulation day different than the ocuvue so I am not sure which one I beleive completely. I am happy I ovulated truth be told.:cloud9:

Ask lots of questions, these ladies are great at helping!


----------



## snl41296

Sooooooo GIRLS today at CD 9 I got a Possible reading Woohoo.. although question for you all, how many of you all got PG with this OvaCue? Because I also have my CBFM and its still reading low Maybe I was not :sex: right? omg can u imagine this was the reason I am NOT getting PG? Do I start :sex: tonight? and just keep going? my DH will never :nope: with his Low sex drive He tries so hard to :sex: when I am fertile and thats about it :cry: Every other day we do. And YES HE DOES WANT MORE CHILDREN I get this question from alot of people and it bothers me alot. If he didnt want more we would not be trying... What do I do? CBFM has a low reading and OvaCue has possible I am so excited for this :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelster823

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> kelster823 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> well, you do have long cycles NORMALLY (not sure what soy will do...) so starting at CD5 might not be a problem considering you usually don't O that early.
> 
> 
> ahhh yes, you know me all to WELL-- don't ya :winkwink:... but I was hoping the Clomid would help me O earlier this time...
> 
> like always--- a frigin wait guessing game with me... :growlmad:
> 
> so basically this machine- will give the color boxes once you are DEFINITLEY fertile or will it give you the color boxes before you O????Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Kelster~
> 
> I have the newer model with the colored blocks and I also have long cycles or what I consider long. This was my first cylce using it so I don't have to much reference data. The boxes will start to change colors when you are fertile. They will go from light to darker shades of blue. I also took soy last cycle and went from 48 days to 33 days. Not sure if it was the soy or my wacky hormones but I will take it either way. I also temp in addition to the ocuvue and FF had my ovulation day different than the ocuvue so I am not sure which one I beleive completely. I am happy I ovulated truth be told.:cloud9:
> 
> Ask lots of questions, these ladies are great at helping!Click to expand...


aww thanks Diva- I sooo appreciate that information.... yeah I have VERY LONG LONG cycles and this one I started taking clomid.... and I have yet to get even a hint of any color besides grey :( but I will keep takign it along with temping and OPKS just to cover myself completely...

AreIn........... what an awesome photo.. you must be on cloud 9.... 

ok must get to work.. morning :hi: to all the other ladies


----------



## midgetchris

snl41296 said:


> Sooooooo GIRLS today at CD 9 I got a Possible reading Woohoo.. although question for you all, how many of you all got PG with this OvaCue? Because I also have my CBFM and its still reading low Maybe I was not :sex: right? omg can u imagine this was the reason I am NOT getting PG? Do I start :sex: tonight? and just keep going? my DH will never :nope: with his Low sex drive He tries so hard to :sex: when I am fertile and thats about it :cry: Every other day we do. And YES HE DOES WANT MORE CHILDREN I get this question from alot of people and it bothers me alot. If he didnt want more we would not be trying... What do I do? CBFM has a low reading and OvaCue has possible I am so excited for this :happydance::happydance:

I would go by the ovacue...I was doubting mine, but yesterday had ultrasound that confirmed I had O'd and today FF says I probably did. I use the ovacue classic....I had indicated last week that it predicted that I would O today. Thank God I had the V sensor to watch for O, though cause I o'd 2 days early, making this cycle a normal one for me for first time in over 11 years(cycles are usually 45-90+ days long, but started on metformin on CD1 so maybe its helping my body to stop being lazy)....now I have to wait till the 25th to test because I have absolutely no idea how long my lut phase is, unless I see a 2nd rise in my temps....then would test sooner. On the bright side, FF says good for the :sex: timing. FF predicts :witch: to be due the 21st. So I just have to wait and see. Here is to the 2ww and hoping for :bfp:


----------



## snl41296

midgetchris said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo GIRLS today at CD 9 I got a Possible reading Woohoo.. although question for you all, how many of you all got PG with this OvaCue? Because I also have my CBFM and its still reading low Maybe I was not :sex: right? omg can u imagine this was the reason I am NOT getting PG? Do I start :sex: tonight? and just keep going? my DH will never :nope: with his Low sex drive He tries so hard to :sex: when I am fertile and thats about it :cry: Every other day we do. And YES HE DOES WANT MORE CHILDREN I get this question from alot of people and it bothers me alot. If he didnt want more we would not be trying... What do I do? CBFM has a low reading and OvaCue has possible I am so excited for this :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I would go by the ovacue...I was doubting mine, but yesterday had ultrasound that confirmed I had O'd and today FF says I probably did. I use the ovacue classic....I had indicated last week that it predicted that I would O today. Thank God I had the V sensor to watch for O, though cause I o'd 2 days early, making this cycle a normal one for me for first time in over 11 years(cycles are usually 45-90+ days long, but started on metformin on CD1 so maybe its helping my body to stop being lazy)....now I have to wait till the 25th to test because I have absolutely no idea how long my lut phase is, unless I see a 2nd rise in my temps....then would test sooner. On the bright side, FF says good for the :sex: timing. FF predicts :witch: to be due the 21st. So I just have to wait and see. Here is to the 2ww and hoping for :bfp:Click to expand...

omg thank you so much wow this is awesome to know :happydance:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies:hi:

Stupid :witch: showed up today 5 days later then i expected her and OMG she can leave already!! I haven't had one like this in a very long time! Not to mention darn her for being late because now i will probably have :witch: when my hubby comes home from iraq :cry: That hopefully will be my last one!


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Hope everyone is doing good today!! :)


----------



## snl41296

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!! Hope everyone is doing good today!! :)

yes I am not sure if u read my post. I got a possible today on my ovacue I am so psyched... but my CBFM says low still so I was second guessign myself on what to do. I am going to go with the ovacue this month something different :winkwink:


----------



## nevertogether

sounds like a good idea to me snl!!!


----------



## snl41296

nevertogether said:


> sounds like a good idea to me snl!!!

morning girls hope everyone is well today. Yes I got to :sex: 1:30am this morning love those times my DD was fast asleep and DH woke me up :thumbup: Thats awesome LOL this morning I took my reading as well, and its still light blue :thumbup: we are going by the ovacue this month so lets see what happeneds. I am ok with it. :thumbup: something different something new right :winkwink: My CBFM still reads low but my temps jumped high today. lets see what the rest of the week brings. I am happy we :sex: :happydance::happydance::happydance: we will now do every other day for the month then off to Disney Sept 25th :happydance: I am hoping to bring home a nice souvenir 
:winkwink: I will still be in disney when AF would be due. Oct 1st So I am praying for a good outcome and its DH's birthday the 3rd thats when I would test. :winkwink:


----------



## midgetchris

midgetchris said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> Sooooooo GIRLS today at CD 9 I got a Possible reading Woohoo.. although question for you all, how many of you all got PG with this OvaCue? Because I also have my CBFM and its still reading low Maybe I was not :sex: right? omg can u imagine this was the reason I am NOT getting PG? Do I start :sex: tonight? and just keep going? my DH will never :nope: with his Low sex drive He tries so hard to :sex: when I am fertile and thats about it :cry: Every other day we do. And YES HE DOES WANT MORE CHILDREN I get this question from alot of people and it bothers me alot. If he didnt want more we would not be trying... What do I do? CBFM has a low reading and OvaCue has possible I am so excited for this :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I would go by the ovacue...I was doubting mine, but yesterday had ultrasound that confirmed I had O'd and today FF says I probably did. I use the ovacue classic....I had indicated last week that it predicted that I would O today. Thank God I had the V sensor to watch for O, though cause I o'd 2 days early, making this cycle a normal one for me for first time in over 11 years(cycles are usually 45-90+ days long, but started on metformin on CD1 so maybe its helping my body to stop being lazy)....now I have to wait till the 25th to test because I have absolutely no idea how long my lut phase is, unless I see a 2nd rise in my temps....then would test sooner. On the bright side, FF says good for the :sex: timing. FF predicts :witch: to be due the 21st. So I just have to wait and see. Here is to the 2ww and hoping for :bfp:Click to expand...

FF just updated my O to CD 12 which is the same day as my v rise after v low. And CD 12 seems to fit my CM better too. And the cramping that I had before the left ovary pain started.


----------



## snl41296

Omg girls I am BIG TIME in shock kind of very confused :wacko::wacko:
I put in my temps for this month and I :sex: 1 time so far and I got my cover line today and now its saying I am 3DPO :shrug: wth? I am so confused I am so sad that I missed it ? I am using my Ovacue and it's saying Possible fertility for 4 days so far, no detection of ovulation just yet. I also am using my CBFM it still says low :shrug: wow I just don't know what to think this cycle. I am so confused. I thought temps are pretty accurate no? :shrug:
I am alittle bummed out right now and dont know what to think or do :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh my ovacue is confusing me im selling it lol.......its getting me too obsessed how much do u think i could see it for? in uk xx


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh my ovacue is confusing me im selling it lol.......its getting me too obsessed how much do u think i could see it for? in uk xx

y u selling it? its really easy to use. and it gives u the colors to :Sex: so just go by that no?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i personally dont think it works for me :(
i got the pink one


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> i personally dont think it works for me :(
> i got the pink one

I am sorry u dont like it :hugs: I just got it and learning still but find it ok. I got my light blue for 4 days so fasr I cant wait to see if its going to change, but FF said I ovulated already I am a bit confused as of right now. and if I did I missed it big time =*(


----------



## babyhopes2010

i mite try cbfm.....


----------



## midgetchris

babyhopes2010 said:


> oh my ovacue is confusing me im selling it lol.......its getting me too obsessed how much do u think i could see it for? in uk xx

mine confused me too...but now it makes more sense...and was accurate on O....


----------



## nevertogether

yeah, i'm pretty sure it has confused us all at first. it took a cycle or two to get used to, but now it's simple.


----------



## snl41296

im finding it ok. I just like seeing the change in color :winkwink: thats pretty much what I am looking at more so. knowing I am fertile and knowing I am going to ovulate :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

morning girls, I have a question How many days can you get light blue? I am on day 5 for light blue. Just wondering if this is normal for a first time user? also we only :sex: 1 time so far I am so mad at my DH :growlmad: I am about to just give up. I am so sick and tired of telling him every other day, I am so sick and tired of him thinking any day of the month is ok to try for a baby when in reality its only 5 days and if we miss it we are screwed! really starting to piss me off. I cant :sex: at night I am so tired from taking care of my 3 yr old I pass out by 8pm. There are so many times during the day we can :sex: and he just doesnt take it :growlmad:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Hi SNL,
Yes you can have more than 5 days in the light blue. If this is your first month using ovacue, then it is still trying to figure out your cycle. It will readjust once you have o'ed, right now it's all predictions by ovacue, nothing is really for sure until you o'ed and then the colors will adjust to that. It took me a couple months to get the hang of it, the darn thing can be so confusing, but you will figure it out. 

Sorry you are frustrated with your DH! I hope he figures it out soon that the window for baby making is a very small window...


----------



## nevertogether

ready - how are you?


----------



## midgetchris

I have read that others have issues with the ovacue not indicating properly the "colors" you should look for your cue peak (the highest oral reading) followed by vlow (lowest vaginal reading....alot ppl have told me that the vlow is the o day, but according to the company o occurs on the day of vrise...refer to ur cue manual or their website for explanation of that because the cue models are each different in what is considered a vrise. I use the cue classic (mostly white in color with the face of it pink and it does not give any confusing colors.) I also ignore what it tells me about my fertility and just look at the numbers. Had I listened to what it was telling me, I would have most likely not known about O until the day after as it had predicted O for 2 days later than it actually occurred...However it was accurate in indicating that i was going to O (the vlow) and then FF and an ultrasound performed 7 hours after my vrise confirmed i had recently O'd


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I agree it is very confusing and I am on my second cylce of using it. I called and spoke to them directly because I was confused by the readings. In speaking with her, the dates she gave me as my fertile window were not those that were on the ovacue. She said she based it on the "raw data". It does not help that my cycles are irregular but I think we will catch that egg now that we are actually trying. We've made plans this week and next week for uninterrupted attempts while son is in school for the day. It's OH scheduled days off and I took some vacation time to match up. I am hopeful and excited at the same time, trying not to stress which would throw things off significantly.

Hi Ready, Hi Never~

Hope all is well with you both. Onward to our BFP's!!!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:wave: Never, I am doing good. I took my last clomid pill on Friday night and we have just been :sex:'n away....I am praying this works cause if not they want to test my tubes and make sure they are not clogged and honestly I don't want to go through that. I heard it is very painful. My friend had it done and she said it was worse than her labor pain!!! So we will see. How are you doing?


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Never- How close are you to testing?? Dime- You are trying this month too right? ready- I hear clomid does wonders!! And has a tendency fro multiples!! So good luck!! That is super exciting!!
Arein- How are you feeling?? Tomorrow you go for another sono right?? What time?? Gotta keep me posted!! lol
Whit- How are you??


----------



## nevertogether

hi dyme! 

ready - i'm good. just kind of hanging out here having no idea where in the 2WW that i am. haha. i hope the clomid does the trick for you!

crazy - i'm going to test on saturday if AF hasn't arrived.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Never; Hi Ready; Hi Crazy~

Never~ I got my fingers crossed for you:hugs:

Ready~ I took soy CD5 through CD9 and let me tell you I can feel that little egg trying to pop out!:haha: 


This cycle I took soy, 160mg CD5 through CD7 and for CD8 and CD9 I took 200mg. I got the darker blue square today which is possible fertility, twinges like crazy and a little CM. We are :sex::sex: all day Thursday once I drop our Son off at school. OH is ready to pop but I said no go until Thursday...LOL...

This falls in line with last cycle because Ovacue told me on the phone my fertile days were CD13 through CD19. I'll be singing like Spongebob ...I'm Ready...I'm Ready...":happydance: 

Here is :dust::dust::dust::dust: for us all.:hugs:


----------



## snl41296

SO GIRLSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS I got the Highest peak today on my OvaCue :happydance: I am so excited andddddd WE HAD SEXXXXXXXX LAST NIGHT :happydance: anddddddd MY CBFM gave me my PEAK as well this morning! :happydance: woohoo! lets see if my DH will :sex: tomorrow but I doubt it. It's ok I got 1 day only takes 1 time right? :winkwink:


----------



## kelster823

Good morning ladies


SNL- that is great news.. 

Dyme-- wooo hooooooooo baby dance is on like donkey kong in here..SWEET!!

I got my high peak yesterday as well.. my dark blue square but I am not sure if is true..... my cycles are all over the place and I have no set actual length of my cycle so it is hard for me to enter the correct info in my settings... but I have had backache since yesterday, still bothering me today and I had some twinges here and there..CM is kinda dry though since I took clomid this cycle- but i do have pre-seed soooooo.... 

I hope all you ladies are doing well

have a great day


----------



## babyhopes2010

btw girls dont mention ovacue to doctors lol
i got such a lecture!


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> btw girls dont mention ovacue to doctors lol
> i got such a lecture!

wow really why?


----------



## AreIn83

I told my RE about my Ovacue and she just asked how accurate I thought it was and if I had used it that cycle.


----------



## babyhopes2010

she told me to not be buying stuff like that itll make me more stressed well tbh she want that helpful


----------



## crazy84

Arein have you had your sono yet???


----------



## snl41296

im thinking its PRETTY accurate. I got the Peak today and I got my Peak from my CBFM


----------



## LuvMySoldier

My Dr asked if i used a fertility monitor and recommended the Ovacue.


----------



## nevertogether

wow that's awesome luv!


----------



## babyhopes2010

dont listen to my dr lol i aint see thinks bbt.opks,cbfm etc are the devils work lol


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Some doctors feel anything but actual science is never accurate but miracles happen everyday and prayer is powerful!

D~


----------



## AreIn83

crazy84 said:


> Arein have you had your sono yet???

Yep! Measuring right on time, 1.41 cm, heart rate of 150 and it squiggled! She put the internal probe in and the little guy moved away like "Hey, man, stop pushing!" It was awesome! DH said that it's now a baked bean instead of a grain of rice, :haha:. Makes me think of those food tickers some girls have, why don't they have a baked bean on there?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:wave: Hi girls! So I got my Lh surge confirmation this morning. I should be o'ing within the next 24-48hrs. I am so excited!!! I have never been able to get a confirmation on one of those things. Wish me luck that this clomid was what I needed.

I hope all you ladies are doing well!!


----------



## crazy84

Yay Arein!! That is so exciting!!! 
Never- Anything yet?? STill planning to test Friday?
Ready- I sure hope this clomid does the trick for you!!
And good luck to all the other girls in here!!!


----------



## nevertogether

ready :yipee: i'm so hoping that is all you needed!

crazy - testing saturday :)


----------



## snl41296

ready thats so exciting ..... i wanted u girls to look at my OPK's how dark I have never seen such a dark red line LOL today when I tested I got the same red line I am praying DH will :sex: later on or tonight after bowling but then again it will be so late when he gets home we may not catch it. I did :Sex: at 11:30pm the 14th 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/Sept20102.jpg


----------



## kelster823

snl- no matter WHAT-- JUMP HIS BONES TONIGHT and TOMORROW-- thast is a really NICE NICE strong red line....

I "think" I got my first REAL + OPK just now at noon for this cycle.... mine is def not as red as your's though


----------



## snl41296

kelster823 said:


> snl- no matter WHAT-- JUMP HIS BONES TONIGHT and TOMORROW-- thast is a really NICE NICE strong red line....
> 
> I "think" I got my first REAL + OPK just now at noon for this cycle.... mine is def not as red as your's though

yea hard to just jump his bones LOL i have tried he is not a typical male LOL he will turn me away in a heart beat even for a hand job or BJ :shrug:


----------



## nevertogether

:shock: so not typical


----------



## kelster823

nevertogether said:


> :shock: so not typical

True dat muh friend true dat.... I mean there are days when DH is just physically tired - like last nite- but he would never pass that stuff up.. :rofl:

snl- just JUMP HIM........... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AreIn83

LOL this conversation is too funny. DH turned me away only one time because I woken him from a sound sleep, he had no idea he had done it. I just laughed, in the morning he asked about it and I told him he told me "No, babe" when I was prodding him for some midnight action and he about fell off the bed in disbelief.


----------



## kelster823

AreIn83 said:


> LOL this conversation is too funny. DH turned me away only one time because I woken him from a sound sleep, he had no idea he had done it. I just laughed, in the morning he asked about it and I told him he told me "No, babe" when I was prodding him for some midnight action and he about fell off the bed in disbelief.

WHOOOAAAAA noooooooooooo way.. :rofl: he had no idea??? now that right there is funny!!!!


----------



## AreIn83

He was so dead asleep, I could have told him his head was on fire and he would have given me the same response :rofl:


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl:


----------



## kelster823

Mine can be a BIG BEAR- but at least I THINK he would wake for that... :rofl: but then again maybe not.. I remember a LONG time ago- he rolled over in the middle of the night and made out with me and rolled back over---- umm nope he didn't remember a thing.. LOL


----------



## snl41296

these are cracking me up LMAO :headspin: :rofl:


----------



## snl41296

nevertogether said:


> :shock: so not typical

yea try being with him 15 yrs like this LOL first few years I thought he was either 1 gay or 2 didnt want me or i was fat or so on and so on cheating on me, then i learned this is him and I have a way higher sex drive then he does


----------



## AreIn83

kelster-:haha: Once when DH and I were still dating, I had gone over to spend the night at his apartment. He woke up in the middle of the night and starting pulling at the back of my underwear so I thought he was trying to get them off so I kind of helped him then rolled over and kissed him and halfway through the kiss, he was back asleep. Had NO idea the next morning. I know that he's tried waking me up before and I've hit him or been really mean to him but haven't woken up enough to remember.


----------



## snl41296

Sooo WHAT SHOULD WE BE DOING RIGHT NOW :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

you GOT IT :sex: and are we NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO agughhhhh pisses me off so much... tried grabbing him he yelled at me I just give up he is in the shower now and has bowling at 9pm like I said it will be too dam late when he gets home to :sex: this sucks :growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

snl41296 said:


> Sooo WHAT SHOULD WE BE DOING RIGHT NOW :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> you GOT IT :sex: and are we NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO agughhhhh pisses me off so much... tried grabbing him he yelled at me I just give up he is in the shower now and has bowling at 9pm like I said it will be too dam late when he gets home to :sex: this sucks :growlmad:

what a tough cookies! he must have a weakness:haha:


----------



## snl41296

morning girls how are we all doing today...
OvaCue gave me a light blue today meaning yesterday I did Ovulate =) looking at my chart as well, I had a very HIGH reading today so the cover line should be here tomorrow or sunday :thumbup:
As for :sex: I have to say we had a VERY VERY VERY MEANINGFUL talk, and for my DH to talk like that meant a hell of alot, we just talked and talked and I cried. I said I want US back, I miss making love, I miss the fun sex, I miss everything about us. We normally have sex fast because once I "O" its his turn.(I like it like that to be honest) This time last night HE WOKE ME UP AT 2AM yes 2am, he was not all up either but he got there. we were doing it for about a half hour different postions and stuff, b/c at times he needed to stop *never happened mind you, *This is REALLY TRYING FOR HIM, I am so over the moon in love with my husband for really trying, :cloud9: he also told me he didn't cum enough, I said its ok, he said no, he was not happy, I said ok we waited a few minutes and I gave him alittle BJ which normally we dont for sex b/c it kills sperm, but i needed to and wanted to b/c he was trying so hard. he finally was ready and we finished happy I said are u ok now? he said yes I said are u sure he said ahuh. so this was a leason for us, a BIG LEASON, we hugged and cuddled after and fell asleep like that :cloud9: He tried and I am so in love with that.:cloud9: He also said he is stressed out and upset that I am NOT PG yet. this I didnt know either


----------



## babyhopes2010

awww hun i bet that was a relief and you to have broken down ur barriers and able to make love...... :) :)
fx'd he caught the egg xx


----------



## kelster823

AreIn83 said:


> kelster-:haha: Once when DH and I were still dating, I had gone over to spend the night at his apartment. He woke up in the middle of the night and starting pulling at the back of my underwear so I thought he was trying to get them off so I kind of helped him then rolled over and kissed him and halfway through the kiss, he was back asleep. Had NO idea the next morning. I know that he's tried waking me up before and I've hit him or been really mean to him but haven't woken up enough to remember.

bbahhahhaaaa that is funny to Arein.. men they kill me...

SNL--- sooooooooooooo happy you and DH talked and he woke YOU up....FX you guys caught that eggie............... :thumbup: :thumbup:

AFM--- not much to report..... Ovacue gave me an oral peak day- my temps are, I guess, showing it as welllll.. I gotta wait and see..... I am pretty sure I o'd yesterday if not today!!!

ladies have a WONDERFUL weekend....


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hey Ladies~

Just popped in to say hi. Hope everyone is doing well!

D~


----------



## nevertogether

how is your first try going dyme!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

AWESOME!!! I hope we got it. My Ovacue had me dark blue on Saturday which means High Peak. Thursday and Saturday were good days of trying so we shall see. My fertile days were supposed to be the 13th to the 19th but I will most certainly let you know in about 3 weeks, I will give it an extra week so I don't obsess or stress over it...LOL...

If not we have another shot in October....

Have you tested? No rush no stress just ride it out.


----------



## nevertogether

wow, that is great. i really hope you caught it this time! :yipee:

i tested saturday and got a :bfn: temp dipped to what i assume is my cover line today so i assume i will expect AF today or tomorrow. not sure when i ovulated though, so she could come any time. we will see!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> wow, that is great. i really hope you caught it this time! :yipee:
> 
> i tested saturday and got a :bfn: temp dipped to what i assume is my cover line today so i assume i will expect AF today or tomorrow. not sure when i ovulated though, so she could come any time. we will see!

Thanks! I hope we caught it as well.

Sorry to hear you may not have pinpointed the "O". At least you get another attempt and hopefully you can pinpoint it before that next attempt. :hugs: It's odd how our bodies do weird things when we least expect them too. I am concerned about my irregular cycles but I am hoping that this first time out we were able to get it. If I do not have a secondary surge I should be in good shape. All I can do is wait and hope to be on :cloud9: really soon.


----------



## snl41296

hi girls hope everyone is well


----------



## crazy84

Hey SNL!! And everyone else!! Hope you are all having a great day!!! Never- sorry about your BFN!! grrr.... maybe you just need to wait a few more days!!


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! hope everyone is having a great day!! Been pretty quiet on here today! If yall wanna see HOW FREAKING HUGE I have gotten go to second trimester and look at bump pics... OMG!!! I can't believe how big I am!!


----------



## Goose

Hello. I'm new here. I'm expecting my ovacue shipment tomorrow. I'm also doing an ICI (intracervical insemination) in a few weeks. Has anybody here used the ovacue to time IUI or ICI? I'm a little nervous about using it for the first time, not really even sure how to yet. Any tips, advice or experiences? Thanks (o:


----------



## crazy84

Goose said:


> Hello. I'm new here. I'm expecting my ovacue shipment tomorrow. I'm also doing an ICI (intracervical insemination) in a few weeks. Has anybody here used the ovacue to time IUI or ICI? I'm a little nervous about using it for the first time, not really even sure how to yet. Any tips, advice or experiences? Thanks (o:

Hey Goose!! Welcome!! I am sorry I can't be of much help.. I got my BFP like a day or 2 before my OvaCue arrived in the mail. But these ladies on this thread are very knowledgable and should be able to help you out lots!!! Again.. Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## Goose

Thanks so much for the welcome, Crazy84 (o:


----------



## snl41296

hi girls. hope you all are well. I am sick with a bad head cold. So I am not even thinking of the 2ww to be honest, I am trying to get better for Disney on Saturday. that will also get my mind of of things. i am due for AF between the 30th and 1st. I am hoping to test on My DH's birthday which is the 3rd. if I do get AF I have an apt with a Fertility specialist on Oct 5th. lets hope this is the month crossing fingers and toes


----------



## nevertogether

goose - welcome! :wave: i've never been in your circumstance so i can't offer much help. :shrug:


----------



## Goose

Thanks nevertogether!! :wave:

So...ovacue club members: Do you all use the ovacue regularly? Any tips on using it? How long have you been using it? Do you like it?

Thanks!! :)


----------



## nevertogether

goose - i don't right now because my dog decided to eat my oral sensor. :rofl: however, it was pretty simple to use. my only recommendations are that if you have the new one, ignore the colors! just pay attention to the numbers. and make sure you don't miss any readings! the day you miss can be an important one. we're all here to help!


----------



## snl41296

i like it very easy to use


----------



## midgetchris

Well AF came for me today, on the bright side though, for the first time in my life i actually know how long my luteal phase is and had my very first 27 day cycle.


----------



## snl41296

midgetchris said:


> Well AF came for me today, on the bright side though, for the first time in my life i actually know how long my luteal phase is and had my very first 27 day cycle.

:hug: sorry AF showed


----------



## Goose

midgetchris said:


> Well AF came for me today, on the bright side though, for the first time in my life i actually know how long my luteal phase is and had my very first 27 day cycle.

Sorry the :witch: showed up.


----------



## Goose

nevertogether said:


> goose - i don't right now because my dog decided to eat my oral sensor. :rofl: however, it was pretty simple to use. my only recommendations are that if you have the new one, ignore the colors! just pay attention to the numbers. and make sure you don't miss any readings! the day you miss can be an important one. we're all here to help!

Thanks for the info/advice. I just got it yesterday and read the user guide. Seems pretty simple, yet I know I'll be freaking out when it gets close to O, since so much will be riding on it with the ICI needing to be timed perfectly. So, what exactly in the numbers am I to look for? I didn't get the vag sensor this month...if I don't have any luck I'll get it next month...so I won't be able to confirm. Do you use opks or did you, to confirm it was working right? I'm getting so worked up about the timing...ahhh! :wacko:


----------



## nevertogether

you are looking for your cue peak. once you get your cue peak you usually ovulate 5-7 days after. you are welcome to post them up here when you start and we will do our best to help you identify it. i did use OPK's in conjunction. i used the v sensor, but ovacue would actually confirm ovulation before i actually did. :shrug: so i also charted my temperatures to confirm ovulation. 

sorry about the :witch: midget, but i'm very glad you found out how long your LP is!

ready - where are you honey?

titi - we miss you :hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:wave: Hiya girls, so just got a call from my doc with my blood test results from yesterday. The clomid definitely made me ovulate, I had a 14 and last month before clomid I was at a 7, so YIPEEEEE!!! She was very excited and so am I. Now we just have to wait and see if we caught the eggy. I think I am at 7dpo, so still a little early to be testing, but I won't lie I started testing yesterday..hahahah. I am being very positive about this, so just cause I got negs, does not mean anything, its still sooooooooooo early. I am going to make myself wait till next week sometime to test again, well hopefully I can wait it out..lol

She said if we did not get preg this month, they are going to put me on clomid again. So keep your fingers crossed for me. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

:hugs: Never how are you? I have been MIA, just been very busy with work.


----------



## crazy84

Ready that is sooooooooooooooooo exciting!!! i hope this is your month!!!! I really hear good things about clomid!


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Thanks Crazy!! I hope it is too.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies~

Ovacue says my Peak feritility day was CD16 which was 9/18 (darkest blue square) and Fertility Friend confirmed ovulation at CD 15. I am hopeful we caught the egg!:happydance: I am now in the 2WW so I will let you all know when it's safe to share with a definitive answer, probably in about 7-10 days I'll test. 

It may be in my head but I notice food tastes differently, I detect more salt in food than I normally do and I have not had much of an appetite because of that. I've even had headaches for the past few days that I could not explain, but again I do not want to read symptoms and be dissapointed.:dohh:

I think we will all ring out 2010 with our:bfp:

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

That's Awesome Dyme!! :dust: to you!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies~

Just popped in to see how everyone is doing. I saw that the site was down last night and I actually had to read a book instead of surfing the web and landing here. Hope everyone is doing well.

D~


----------



## nevertogether

any symptoms dyme? when are you going to test?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Never~

I am trying not to "symptom read" because I do not want to be disapointed. I probably won't test until the weekend or maybe the following week. With my wacky cycles I want to be certain that my temps stay elevated like they are right now before I get my hopes up too high. 

Soon as I test, I will let you all know either way.

D~


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! just wanted to drop in and say hi and see how everyone is doing!!! hope all is well!!!!


----------



## snl41296

hi girls I am still away in disney wanted to drop by say hello. I got AF a day ago :cry: early too onto cycle #7 jeeze this is just insane how can one have one in 2 months and trying for #2 be so hard :cry: I have a question though, what do I set Ovacue on? or do I just keep doing what I am doing? how do I change the cycle day? do we do this with this machine? or no?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

snl41296 said:


> hi girls I am still away in disney wanted to drop by say hello. I got AF a day ago :cry: early too onto cycle #7 jeeze this is just insane how can one have one in 2 months and trying for #2 be so hard :cry: I have a question though, what do I set Ovacue on? or do I just keep doing what I am doing? how do I change the cycle day? do we do this with this machine? or no?

Enjoy your trip. We went 2 years ago and will be back there this year for Christmas!:happydance:

Do you have the new Ovacue Model? I have that one and I set the cycle days based on the cycle just finsished. For example, my first cycle using it my cycle was 46 days so I put that in for the first cycle tracked. After taking soy, my cycle ended at 33 days and I inputted that as the cycle days for the second cycle. I've only used it twice but it has been accurate. If you have questions, give the Ovacue folks a call they have a 1-800 number and are very helpful. 

Our bodies change so much that yes sometimes it is harder to get it to do what you want it to do. Hang in there. I think you should temp as well because that helps a lot. Between the Ovacue and Fertility Friend, you will see the pattern.

Good luck and enjoy worshipping the Mouse! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

hey ladies just droppin in to see how everyone is

SNL- so sorry the :witch: got you... :hugs:

Dyme- your chart looks AWESOME-- when you testing?

:hi: to all the other ladies

AFM- Ovacue gave me my peak day on Sept 22- FF confirmed O on Sept 23... but my temps are not just going up :( I know I have a progestrone issue as that is what they thought caused my last MC :cry: and the temps show it

I hope you all have a great day and the preggo ladies are enjoying your lil beanies


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Thanks Kelster~

My temps did not go up right away after O it was not until I completed entering my temps did it confirm O and my temps went up a few days later. I have progesterone issues as well. I am looking to test either this weekend or next week because I have wacky cycles. The good news is that my temps are still elevated so I have fingers and eyes crossed for right now.


----------



## kelster823

SWEET can't wait to see ...FX's sooooooooooooooo CROSSED for you

hey least your's are above the coverline.... mine wouldn't be if I didn't disgard Sept 18th and 20th temps :cry:

but I O'd and I am VERY happy about that- haven'r done THAT in months


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I suggest you go to the website, My Beautiful Cervix ( I think that's it) if not google it. Its a website that tells women about their cervix and has pictures of actual ones and what they look like at different stages. For instance, during ovulation your cervix is raised (deeper) inside you and it has an open hole which allows the swimmers in. When you are not ovulationg, the cervix is low and closed. The pictures are awesome and they tell you how to check your cervix. Between temping, Ovacue and checking my cervix I have been trying to catch that window open...LOL... Good luck I think we are all going to get our BFP's before the year is out.


----------



## kelster823

Yeah I have seen that website and it is TRULY amazing......I check mine everyday a few times a day.. right now it is kinds high and not soft but medium and I have good amount of creamy CM

if it didn't happen this go around- we are waiting til at least Dec to start trying again


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Excellent! I stumbled upon it and was fascinated just by the stages alone that the little bugger goes through. We women are so complicated and yet so much simpler than the male species.

One other thing I will say is that if I do get my BFP I hope the rest of my baby predicition is as accurate. I am so ready to test and shop....LOL... Shop moreso than anything else...LOL....


----------



## crazy84

Where is everyone?? i hope that things are going good ladies!


----------



## nevertogether

any news dyme?

nothing here crazy, just waiting to see DH again.


----------



## crazy84

You doing ok never? When will you and DH be together permantly?? Does that make sense? Not much longer until you see him though!! 
I know... Dyme and ready... anything??


----------



## nevertogether

i'm doing okay yes. permanently, wow. not until at least mid 2012 will we be together permanent unless i get pregnant. :shrug:


----------



## crazy84

Man Never...I just want to thank you for real for all the sacrafices yall make for our freedom!! I know it must be hard!! I have faith that you will get pregnant!! It will be at the perfect time too!! So just dont give up!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

thank you so much crazy :hugs:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

This is the month i have been looking forward to!!! VERY soon my husband will be home from iraq and we will actually get to TTC starting again this month!!!! I can't believe this year apart is almost over!!!


----------



## nevertogether

oh my god luv this is so great! :yipee: i have a doctor's appointment at women's health on 19 oct and DH has a sperm analysis on 2 dec. hoping we can figure something out soon and be bump buddies! (of course you further along then me) oh i wish you the best of luck honey!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Greetings All~

Hi Never, time is going by fast you will be with your Hubby again real soon.

I am glad I did not get too excited,:witch: came today. I seem to have regulated cycles again for which I am glad. Onward to trying again this month, hopefully we will catch the egg this time around. I am not stressing over it, just trying to schedule our timing right with work and DS it can be pretty tricky to get uninterrupted time which won't feel like we are making this a JOB, especially with our different shifts.:haha: OH likes the trying part but I have to remind him we are trying for a reason not just the act...LOL...:happydance: but I guess anyway he looks at it he's receptive so I should not complain. 

I am more disappointed that I can't shop but I am sure my time will come soon:cloud9:.


----------



## snl41296

hi girls how are u all doing? for me I am good. Got back from disney on sat and we had a ball. I also got clomid 50mg. I started on CD5 today is my last day to take it for this month. My OvaCue is giving me my 4 day reading
today is possible High 
tomorrow and the 8th Possible HIGH 
The 9th 3 bars HIGH 
The 10th PEAK woohoo 
lets see what happens.. 
Hoping this will give the sperm more targets to get too. being that I do Ovulate and everything is AOK for me. DH will NOT get checked out and I am very upset and angry about this but whatever. I am done begging him to get checked. I said I am giving him to the end of the year now. After that he better b/c then out kids will be 5 yrs apart by the time I have another one and that was NOT WHAT I WANTED at all :cry: he is in denial and says perfect just what I wanted 3/4 yrs apart I said U DUMB ASS she is going to be 4 in march! they will be 4 1/2 to 5 yrs apart stupid! he siad no they wont I said ok think what u want. anyway I am rambling on... :dohh:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Good Morning Ladies~

Well I messed up big time and it would have taken OH to realize it which makes it all the worse. :dohh::dohh:I did not realize that I actually O'd 4 days after my Cue Peak which was not a "Play Date". That explains why we missed the Eggie last month. OH was reading my Ovacue readings and pointed it out. I double checked it against my FF readings and lo and behold he was right. He can't close a refrigerator but he can interpret my readings accurately...LOL... Now I am pissed at myself. :wacko:

Since he thinks he is the "Fertility King" he gets to track and interpret this month and hopefully we'll get it right and I get my:bfp:

He's at home while I am at work, you'd think he would be sleeping since he has the house all quiet with me at work and DS at school. If he had that much energy he could have put our new bed together. 

He'll be working tonight so I won't have to hear the gloating. The weekend however when we are both home, will be unbearable....:smug:

Have a Good One Ladies, onward to our :bfp::happydance:


----------



## iamrestored77

Hello Ladies, I am looking to buy Ovacue wanted to hear how it worked for others first. I was looking a Ovwatch too.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

iamrestored77 said:


> Hello Ladies, I am looking to buy Ovacue wanted to hear how it worked for others first. I was looking a Ovwatch too.

Welcome! I have the newer Ovacue and some have that one and some have the older model. Both do the same thing I think. I like it, its easy to use and has been pretty on point, but I also temp. Just started actively trying. 

Ask questions if you have any, these Ladies are awesome.

D~


----------



## babyhopes2010

snl41296 said:


> hi girls how are u all doing? for me I am good. Got back from disney on sat and we had a ball. I also got clomid 50mg. I started on CD5 today is my last day to take it for this month. My OvaCue is giving me my 4 day reading
> today is possible High
> tomorrow and the 8th Possible HIGH
> The 9th 3 bars HIGH
> The 10th PEAK woohoo
> lets see what happens..
> Hoping this will give the sperm more targets to get too. being that I do Ovulate and everything is AOK for me. DH will NOT get checked out and I am very upset and angry about this but whatever. I am done begging him to get checked. I said I am giving him to the end of the year now. After that he better b/c then out kids will be 5 yrs apart by the time I have another one and that was NOT WHAT I WANTED at all :cry: he is in denial and says perfect just what I wanted 3/4 yrs apart I said U DUMB ASS she is going to be 4 in march! they will be 4 1/2 to 5 yrs apart stupid! he siad no they wont I said ok think what u want. anyway I am rambling on... :dohh:

hun its only been 6 months he dont need to get checked out yet x


----------



## iamrestored77

This is our first month actively as well. I started temping but after bding during fertile/cuddle time waking up late has thrown me off. 

Is there a site where its cheaper then the company website?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

You can try to find one on Ebay but I am not sure if there are many out there from alternative sites. Perhaps on this Board if they have a sale site for items. You can also rent one if from the main site if you do not want to purchase.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

nevertogether said:


> oh my god luv this is so great! :yipee: i have a doctor's appointment at women's health on 19 oct and DH has a sperm analysis on 2 dec. hoping we can figure something out soon and be bump buddies! (of course you further along then me) oh i wish you the best of luck honey!

I Hope we both get our BFP's.... Army Brat bump buddies would be so awesome!! Now if only AF would show up.... guess all my excitement is throwing her off.... i have a feeling she is going to show up homecoming day... errrr


----------



## lornapj83

hi guyz just wondering its my first month using my ovacue and it says ovulation confirmed what do i do now does it mean ive ovulated??


----------



## snl41296

lornapj83 said:


> hi guyz just wondering its my first month using my ovacue and it says ovulation confirmed what do i do now does it mean ive ovulated??

do u just use the Oral? I do. and it tells me like 4 to 5 days before hand. i ike it but i still want to know if anyone got PG using it


----------



## lornapj83

snl41296 said:


> lornapj83 said:
> 
> 
> hi guyz just wondering its my first month using my ovacue and it says ovulation confirmed what do i do now does it mean ive ovulated??
> 
> do u just use the Oral? I do. and it tells me like 4 to 5 days before hand. i ike it but i still want to know if anyone got PG using itClick to expand...

no i use both of them it told me cue peak found a few days ago?? so does it mean i have ovulated now or i am about too??


----------



## lornapj83

snl41296 said:


> lornapj83 said:
> 
> 
> hi guyz just wondering its my first month using my ovacue and it says ovulation confirmed what do i do now does it mean ive ovulated??
> 
> do u just use the Oral? I do. and it tells me like 4 to 5 days before hand. i ike it but i still want to know if anyone got PG using itClick to expand...

how long have you been using ovacue for??


----------



## snl41296

lornapj83 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lornapj83 said:
> 
> 
> hi guyz just wondering its my first month using my ovacue and it says ovulation confirmed what do i do now does it mean ive ovulated??
> 
> do u just use the Oral? I do. and it tells me like 4 to 5 days before hand. i ike it but i still want to know if anyone got PG using itClick to expand...
> 
> how long have you been using ovacue for??Click to expand...

2 months Its ok I BD on 1 high day then the highest day I BD and I want to BD tomorrow morning. I also use CBFM and I have 3 HIGH days as of today. Tomorrow I should Ovulate, b/c I have egg white CM today. 
here was my reading this month 
CD 9 possible 2 green bars
CD 10 HIGH 3 green bars 
CD 11 HIGH 3 green bars 
CD 12 HIGH 3 green bars 
CD 13 HIGHEST 4 green bars 
CD 14 HIGH 3 green bars


here are my numbers 
CD 9 ~110
CD 10 ~100
CD 11 ~161
CD 12 ~138
CD 13 ~119
CD 14 ~260


----------



## snl41296

I never get the pink bar? is that just for the V part?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

lornapj83 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lornapj83 said:
> 
> 
> hi guyz just wondering its my first month using my ovacue and it says ovulation confirmed what do i do now does it mean ive ovulated??
> 
> do u just use the Oral? I do. and it tells me like 4 to 5 days before hand. i ike it but i still want to know if anyone got PG using itClick to expand...
> 
> no i use both of them it told me cue peak found a few days ago?? so does it mean i have ovulated now or i am about too??Click to expand...

Hi~

I don't use the vaginal sensor but a few others do use it. I think once the vaginal sensor confirms ovulation you have actaully ovulated. If that is the case if you did not BD during the cue peaks or immediately after you may be out for the month. Good luck!

D~


----------



## nevertogether

dyme is right - i used to the v sensor and once you get a v low it should confirm ovulation, meaning it has already happened.


----------



## lornapj83

mine says day 11 ovulation confirmed fertile day 13th ?? hmm confusing


----------



## lornapj83

i got the old version of ovacue its not in colour here my readings see if any of you can see what it means 
day 1 
oral=472 think i did it wrong lol 
day2
o=170
day3 
o=171
day4 
o= 148 v=140
day5 
o=151 v=213
day6
o=198 v=`186
day7
o=167 v=138
day8
o=159 v=160
day9
o=159 v=162
day10
o=145 missed v one 
day11 today 
0=171 v=140 

ok so when i press calculate fertility it come up 
cycle day 11 fert then it has 5 out of 7 bars i then press next and it says ovulation confirmed max fert is day 13 to 13 

im confused.com :/


----------



## nevertogether

i had ovulation confirmed but max fertility on a later date. i ended up ovulating even after ovulation was confirmed. that is why they say look at the numbers and ignore the boxes and messages. strictly numbers. it's not good you missed the one v reading. do you temp in conjunction? because it helps a lot if you do.


----------



## lornapj83

nevertogether said:


> i had ovulation confirmed but max fertility on a later date. i ended up ovulating even after ovulation was confirmed. that is why they say look at the numbers and ignore the boxes and messages. strictly numbers. it's not good you missed the one v reading. do you temp in conjunction? because it helps a lot if you do.

i know just back from holiday and it totally slipped my mind as i couldnt do it till 10am beacuse it says not to do it for 8 hours after dtd (tmi ) sorry 
no i always forget to do the temp and when i remember its too late by the look of my numbers do you think ive not ovulated yet then? and also does it mean im deffo ovulating sorry too many Qs x


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Never~

How are you doing?

I am trying again this month, fingers crossed!

D~


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!! Just wanted to pop over and say hello!! how is everyone doing??? Hope things are going great and lots of baby dust to you all!!!


----------



## snl41296

hi girls how are u all doing. we BD'ed yesterday I ovulated yesterday so I am happy about that. I think we covered the days onto the 2ww


----------



## LuvMySoldier

My hubby is officially home.. got home early yesterday morning :) The BD'ing has already begun hehe but unfortunately i'm on like day 35 of my cycle... i guess all the anxiety from homecoming has screwed with it :( so i started taking my fertilaid again in hopes that it will start it up for me so we can really start TTCing using my ovacue and bbt


----------



## iamrestored77

Ladies I have been reading and wondered if its two different models? Where is the best place to order? Thank you so much


----------



## snl41296

iamrestored77 said:


> Ladies I have been reading and wondered if its two different models? Where is the best place to order? Thank you so much

I got mine from here https://www.ovacue.com thats the model I have. 
I although NEVER GET A PINK BOX?? :shrug: just the dark blue box. I am still alittle confused using it but I just :sex: when the dark box shows up and then go by my CBFM as well, which showed my PEAK on CD 16 and CD 17 

I attached a photo just now of this cycle just to show u 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/ovacue.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/ovacue3.jpg


----------



## iamrestored77

wow that is cool thanks for showing me. Last night I youtube it. I wanted to see what it looked like up close. I was at that site last night too. Thanks so much. Is it easy to use? 

I wonder why it never goes pink for you. Has this happened to other users? I just want to know if its easy to use u know how it is when your spending that much money.


----------



## snl41296

iamrestored77 said:


> wow that is cool thanks for showing me. Last night I youtube it. I wanted to see what it looked like up close. I was at that site last night too. Thanks so much. Is it easy to use?
> 
> I wonder why it never goes pink for you. Has this happened to other users? I just want to know if its easy to use u know how it is when your spending that much money.

very very easy to use. to understand is another story. But I think I may not get a pink color b/c I dont have the V sensor. I know I ovulate been ovulating my whole life. LOL been tested. get my period every 28/30 days not bad about 4/5 days. very athletic well I was LOL untill I had my DD. I had a natrual child birth no drugs, 25 hrs took. yea I know LOL I take pretty good care of myself. I dont know why its takin gso long to try for #2 :shrug: I think its a cool thing to have. I also have the CBFM and thats what I think got my PG with my first. 2 months I was pg.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

If you click on your cue peak day, the boxes inside that day are pink. You should have 4 pink boxes which signify your cue peak day.


----------



## snl41296

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> If you click on your cue peak day, the boxes inside that day are pink. You should have 4 pink boxes which signify your cue peak day.

nope not mine :shrug: they are GREEN boxes when I click on them :shrug:


----------



## iamrestored77

I am between the Ovwatch and this hmmm. Anyone know anything about the Ovwatch?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

snl41296 said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> If you click on your cue peak day, the boxes inside that day are pink. You should have 4 pink boxes which signify your cue peak day.
> 
> nope not mine :shrug: they are GREEN boxes when I click on them :shrug:Click to expand...

Odd, I just checked mine again and my cue peak has 4 pink blocks in the square when you open it. I wonder why yours is a different color? Long as it does the same thing I don't think the color makes a difference.


----------



## snl41296

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> If you click on your cue peak day, the boxes inside that day are pink. You should have 4 pink boxes which signify your cue peak day.
> 
> nope not mine :shrug: they are GREEN boxes when I click on them :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Odd, I just checked mine again and my cue peak has 4 pink blocks in the square when you open it. I wonder why yours is a different color? Long as it does the same thing I don't think the color makes a difference.Click to expand...

 maybe they are all different? :shrug: like u said as long as they do the same thing right :thumbup:


----------



## lornapj83

im totally confused by mine now i have the first ovacue without the calender etc but it is on 5 bars not 7 and its been like that for 5 or 6 days and its gone from being fertile from 13 its changed a bit and now its saying fertile 12-16


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

lornapj83 said:


> im totally confused by mine now i have the first ovacue without the calender etc but it is on 5 bars not 7 and its been like that for 5 or 6 days and its gone from being fertile from 13 its changed a bit and now its saying fertile 12-16

Sorry Lorna, I have the new model so I am no help with the original model.:shrug: There are some ladies here who have the classic and may be able to assist you with interpreting it.

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm so frustrated... idk what is going on... my periods finally went back to normal a few months ago after a surgery and for some reason i still haven't gotten it this time around... i'm almost on cd40 and i have NEVER gone this far between periods... what is going on my me ugh!!


----------



## nevertogether

luv - are you sure you have ovulated this cycle?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I honestly don't know... i was so busy getting ready for homecoming i didn't use my ovacue enough days... I just hope it shows soon... this is so not normal for me.


----------



## nevertogether

have you tried using parsley tea? i have before to bring on a period and it works pretty well. all you have to do is go to the grocery store and get dried parsley flakes. you then bring water to a boil, mix about a handful of dried parsley flakes into it when it's at a boil, and simmer and cover for about 20-30 minutes. if you drink about 3-4 cups a day it usually brings your period soon after. just thought i would let ya know :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I read That online too guess ill give it a try. Just sounds gross haha. Guess I can pick up some sugar and honey and hope that helps. Thanks :)


----------



## nevertogether

it really doesn't taste all that bad. i think sugar or honey will do the trick, but i was able to bare the test. i'm pretty sure army food has made immune to the taste of quite a lot of things. :haha:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

hahaha i bet! I'm just not a tea drinker to begin with unless its cold and sweet... so i figured this would help if i didn't like it plain. :) i actually have the parsley in the water right now waiting for the 20 mins to be up so i can try it... I hope this works


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: hope it works for you honey. i was supposed to see DH this month, but just got word today they canceled his TDY orders. i hate the army. :cry: how long until your honey gets home to you?


----------



## crazy84

nevertogether said:


> :yipee: hope it works for you honey. i was supposed to see DH this month, but just got word today they canceled his TDY orders. i hate the army. :cry: how long until your honey gets home to you?

ahhh never I am so sorry that they canceled it. :( I hope that he can still come soon!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Oh no! Never that is horrible!! I am so sorry :( 

My hubby got home on the 13th of this month... part of the reason im so annoyed about AF... she was supposed to arrive before he did... :(


----------



## nevertogether

oh luv i'm so happy he came home! that is annoying that she hasn't arrived, but at least now you get a few opportunities! did you taste the parsley tea? hopefully it works. i got the ball rolling today and got a referral from the women's clinic to an offpost german infertility clinic today. hoping we figure something out. i'm thinking since we only have a shot in december now (maybe, not sure) i don't think i will get a 2010 :bfp:


----------



## crazy84

Has anyone heard from Arein??


----------



## nevertogether

no ma'aam


----------



## crazy84

ok!! Well i hope yall are all doing good!! And I hope she is too!!!! Good luck and lots of baby dust!!!!! I went to the doc today... things are looking good he said... She is head down so thats good!!


----------



## nevertogether

wow, i've been on here your entire pregnancy almost :shock:


----------



## crazy84

Yes.... I am glad that yall have been here with me though!! And it is going to happen for you too!! I promise it is!! :)


----------



## mommies1and2

I hope someone call help me make sense out of this! This is my second month using OvaCue but I accidentally deleted the entire first month... :cry: This month OvaCue says CD 12 is my peak fertility day this month so I have been inseminating since CD 10 which is when it started to report high fertility. I thought that the day after the peak was supposed to be the day I ovulate...which is how it was last month according to my temps. 

The problem is that I have yet to have a positive OPK this month. I read the first post on this thread which says that if OvaCue says your peak day is days 12 or 13 you should ovulate on day 17??? Is that right? :help:

Here is my info for this month in case it makes sense to someone else out there... 

CD 2 105 temp 97.8
CD 3 146 temp 97.6
CD 4 113 temp 97.8
CD 5 144 temp 98
CD 6 109 temp 97.7
CD 7 103 temp 97.6
CD 8 116 temp 97.8
CD 9 92 temp 97.7
CD 10 107 temp 97.5
CD 11 146 temp 97.7
CD 12 119 temp 97.6


----------



## LuvMySoldier

nevertogether said:


> oh luv i'm so happy he came home! that is annoying that she hasn't arrived, but at least now you get a few opportunities! did you taste the parsley tea? hopefully it works. i got the ball rolling today and got a referral from the women's clinic to an offpost german infertility clinic today. hoping we figure something out. I'm thinking since we only have a shot in december now (maybe, not sure) i don't think i will get a 2010 :bfp:

I hope that the Dr is able to get you what you need and its a simple fix so that you can still have a chance at our 2010 bfp :) You definitely deserve it!

I tasted it... i used fresh parsley with sugar and honey and it wasn't too bad at all... going to drink my second cup here in a min.... I really hope it works... because i was cd 35 when hubby got home so im assuming there is no way i would have ovulated that late for me to be pregnant... so i just want to get the ball rolling so that we can work towards our bfp...


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~

I am so sorry your hubby's leave was cancelled. Is there anyway for you to get to him in November or have you used that opportunity? I hope the doctor appointment can give you the answers you need.

D~


----------



## nevertogether

mommies - the reason it gives you a peak fertility of CD12 is because you have a cue peak at CD5. you are supposed to ovulate 5-7 days after your cue peak. however, you are right, based on your temps you have not yet. we are going to wait and see what tomorrow (CD13)'s ovacue reading and temperature are. if your ovacue reading is lower than 131.4 than CD11 should actually be a NEW cue peak and you should ovulate 5-7 days after that (CD16-18.) 

luv - thank you honey. yeah, it's not too horrible and i certainly hope that it brings AF soon for you. keep us updated!

dyme - we are still seeing each other in november. the 23rd - 6 dec we will be together thank GOD! not sure if we will have a shot then though, it depends on when i ovulate. :shrug:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Still no AF here... i'm so over this... i guess i'm just going to wait and see if she shows on her own in the next few weeks... if not guess i will be making a dr appt which i SO don't want to do....

And i definitely have my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## nevertogether

sorry to hear honey :( i've just started all my doctors appointments, and honestly it's pretty relieving!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I've gone to a few but she said she doesn't want to do anything else unless i don't get pregnant by the time my husband goes back to ait to reclass... and that isn't until july :(


----------



## nevertogether

wow that is really really long! i can't believe she wants you to wait that long. how long have ya'll been TTC?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Since Jan 09... but with the deployment thrown in it only makes it about 10 months...

I think the tea might finally be working though... i am having some killer cramps that started about 10 mins ago... hope its finally her!


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee: :yipee: wow, even with 10 months though i would think she would be more open. i told my doctor that we have been having unprotected sex since 2007 and that alone she was like, oh no no no that's a red flag we are getting you help! she didn't even think twice. i was very surprised.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thats awesome!! I'm sure if i made another appt before then she would be willing to send me to a specialist... she just said she wants to give us a chance to let it happen on its own first since with all the field trips and training we may have missed an opportunity a lot of months... guess she just thinks that since we should have a lot more time together now it should take no time at all to happen... i sure hope she is right!

I'm excited that they finally are getting you to a dr that can give you some answers!


----------



## nevertogether

are you going to chart every day this cycle?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

yea, thats my plan. I'm going to use my cue and temp and see if we can pinpoint the best time... 

Right now i just want her to come and go... i don't think i have EVER had cramps this bad! I am curled in a ball on the couch LOL... totally wanting my mom and to cry haha


----------



## nevertogether

awwwwwwwwwwww, don't you love to hate them though at this point though? happy that it means she's around the corner, but the pain is just ugh! hope you feel better hun. i'm going to bed. keep me updated!! your hubby had to have been deployed along with my ex, not sure if together, but somewhere because my ex just got back from there just recently as well. he is at ft. stewart.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Night hun and i will...

And what a small world LOL


----------



## LuvMySoldier

AF showed this morning yay! Not so yay for hubby since its his bday lol. But I didn't get any bday sex thanks to deployment so he'll live lol! The cue and charting has began.

CD 1 156 97.1


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LuvMySoldier said:


> AF showed this morning yay! Not so yay for hubby since its his bday lol. But I didn't get any bday sex thanks to deployment so he'll live lol! The cue and charting has began.
> 
> CD 1 156 97.1

Yay!:happydance:Good for you. That tea worked really fast for you.:coffee: Lots and lots of :dust::dust: to you. Remember to temp and do the Ovacue every day, it will help a lot! 

D~


----------



## nevertogether

:yipee:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> LuvMySoldier said:
> 
> 
> AF showed this morning yay! Not so yay for hubby since its his bday lol. But I didn't get any bday sex thanks to deployment so he'll live lol! The cue and charting has began.
> 
> CD 1 156 97.1
> 
> Yay!:happydance:Good for you. That tea worked really fast for you.:coffee: Lots and lots of :dust::dust: to you. Remember to temp and do the Ovacue every day, it will help a lot!
> 
> D~Click to expand...


Yea, i was really surprised since i only drank two cups the first day and it showed within 36 hours! I am so happy to hopefully be back on track now! Using my cue and temping should be a lot easier now too since ill be on more of a schedule now that they hubby is home and has to get up for work :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Never are you CD 1 too? looks like are tickers have us on the same cycles :)


----------



## nevertogether

yes, i started this morning :D right on track. love that i have a very predictable 14 day LP. i can also tell when i ovulate. i don't get to try until not this cycle or next, but the next i believe. gah. seems like forever. i'm on my 8th cycle charting!

i hope you two can catch it this time around! keep is updated :D


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Thanks Never~

I hope we got it this time around as well. My temp shot straight up this AM not sure if that is a good sign or not. I also have a HUGE zit on my chin that just popped up. That is usually a sign that AF is coming so I am trying not to get too excited just yet until ovulation is definately confirmed. I'll post as soon as I confirm either way.


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - ovulation on CD17 FOR SURE and you can quote me on that!! two more temps like that and you will have confirmed ovulation!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> dyme - ovulation on CD17 FOR SURE and you can quote me on that!! two more temps like that and you will have confirmed ovulation!!!

Never~

Thanks! I really hope so! We've had fun trying this cycle but I want the end result...:haha: It's funny, we did not plan or take days off this time around and we actually had more fun than we did last month. I'll update my temps first thing in the AM when I get up so we shall see....:thumbup:

D~


----------



## mommies1and2

Wow, I so appreciate the information! Yesterday OvaCue reading was 125, today 121 and both days my temp has been 97.7. Today I got my first positive OPK and I am soooo excited! :happydance: I have Stage 3 endo and was worried that the reason I didn't get a positive OPK or temps that matched what the OvaCue was saying was because I wasn't ovulating...what a huge relief!

So, how did you know about the multiple cue peaks and why is my monitor still saying that CD 12 was my peak day if I am just now getting ready to ovulate? It seems like what the OvaCue is telling me is wrong... I would have been completely lost without your input! Thanks again!:flower:

I've called our donor and he'll come by tonight to drop off our :spermy: Wish us luck!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Mommies~

Check the first page of this section and see when you will ovulate based on your cue peak. The cue peak is not your ovulation day, I learned that the hard way...LOL...The cue peak is when your body is gearing to ovulate. Actual ovulation occurs about 3-7 days after the peak.

D~


----------



## nevertogether

hi mommies!

i only know this because ovacue does the same thing for me. what i have always recommended (because i was told the same thing) is to ignore the messages that ovacue gives you and just look at the numbers. once you have found your cue peak, expect to ovulate 5-7 days after.. however if you are temping (which is good) and you notice you haven't ovulated yet look out for another cue peak. ovacue is going to go off of the first cue peak and not recognize another one so the messages it gives are not always accurate. let me know if you have any more questions honey. looks like you are getting ready to ovulate! :happydance:


----------



## mommies1and2

So how do you know what the readings mean? This morning my reading was low (98) but my temp was the same (97.7) as they have been for the last two days. If a high number means ovulation is approaching shouldn't the numbers continue to climb until ovulation? 

It's not that I doubt what you're saying :dohh: I just want to do a better job of being able to interpret the data myself. We are lucky that we have a great donor (we're doing our fifth insemination this cycle tonight because I screwed it up) but I hate to waste his time and definitely don't want to wear him out! :wacko: 

You'd think for $300 they'd do a better job providing info about how the monitor works...the guide they sent was ridiculously uninformative! 

Also, just wondered if you've thought about banking your husbands sperm so you can try even when he's not there? I'm not sure how expensive it is to freeze/store it at a lab but the insemination process is really simple to do at home and equally effective. Just a thought...:idea:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I am freaking having a horrible night.... i love all of my husbands family but i swear we are the ONLY ones that can't get pregnant..... both of my sister in laws are pregnant... and we just found out his cousin is pregnant... and they have been married like 2 months... that makes THREE of his cousins now pregnant... ugh... all it makes me want to do is cry... why does it have to be so damn hard to having something you want so freaking bad.... just doesn't seem fair.


----------



## snl41296

My Temps WENT WAYYYYYYYYYYY UP THIS MORNING 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
My Gut feelign that I am PG maybe TRUE!!!!
U guys have to look at my chart..
I am 10DPO and its still :bfn: I maybe a late bloomer :haha:

Remember with DD I was 15DPO/16DPO..

I really think I am PG this time


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LuvMySoldier said:


> I am freaking having a horrible night.... i love all of my husbands family but i swear we are the ONLY ones that can't get pregnant..... both of my sister in laws are pregnant... and we just found out his cousin is pregnant... and they have been married like 2 months... that makes THREE of his cousins now pregnant... ugh... all it makes me want to do is cry... why does it have to be so damn hard to having something you want so freaking bad.... just doesn't seem fair.

Luv~

Don't let that stress you. Remember you and your husband have been apart due to his deployment so it's not like you can actively try if he is not there. It's funny we as women spend a good portion of our lives trying NOT to get pregnant that when we want to get pregnant we have difficulty in most cases. It will happen just relax and jump him every opportunity you have. Timing is key so monitor your temps and learn your signs and signals. Stress will throw you out of wack, so relax so you can get back on track.:hugs: 

Your time is coming, 2010 is the year for all of us!:hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

snl41296 said:


> My Temps WENT WAYYYYYYYYYYY UP THIS MORNING
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> My Gut feelign that I am PG maybe TRUE!!!!
> U guys have to look at my chart..
> I am 10DPO and its still :bfn: I maybe a late bloomer :haha:
> 
> Remember with DD I was 15DPO/16DPO..
> 
> I really think I am PG this time

Temps look REAL good!:happydance: :hugs:

As for me, I am in the official 2ww. Fingers, toes and eyes crossed that we caught the little bugger! LOL....


----------



## mommies1and2

In the last week here is what my BBT chart/monitor has said:

10/17 97.5 107
10/18 97.7 146
10/19 97.6 119
10/20 97.7 125
10/21 97.7 121 positive OPK
10/22 97.7 98
10/23 97.8 107
10/24 97.5 121

Based on the temp dip today (assuming there's a rise tomorrow) would you agree that I am ovulating today? Last month I had the dip and then the next day it went way up. I am trying to decide if we should inseminate again today...I guess it can't hurt anything. 

I can't believe how stressed and emotional this is...this is just my first month and I already feel ready for the looney bin! :cry:


----------



## snl41296

i wanted to tell u all 
This morning was D Day! If they dropped I was DONE!!!! They didn't drop... I am still on the fence with things a little. BUT THEY STAYED UP... Omg I may pass out from suspense lmao 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Still Getting :bfn: at 12 DPO with FRER so this is why I am nervous and scared


----------



## crazy84

Yay SNL!!! Keep us updated!!!


----------



## snl41296

crazy84 said:


> Yay SNL!!! Keep us updated!!!

for sure


----------



## nevertogether

luv - i'm sorry you feel that way honey :hugs: i hate to say i know how you feel, but i really do. i hope things look up soon and you get that :bfp: that you deserve so much! let's hope for a :bfp: for us both soon! 

hi dyme :hi:

mommies - i would assume that yesterday was O day. what was today's temp?

snl - ooooo chart looks great! keeping an eye on you. definitely keep us updated! FX'ed!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies~

Feeling "Blah" today so I stayed home from work, slept all morning just getting back up. We have furniture being delivered today so I need to get moving but its chilly here and my bed is so warm, its hard to get motivated...:haha: I am also decided to job hunt but it may not be the best time to job hop but I think it's time to move on.

Never~ Hi! :hugs:I am doing well, just in the 2ww right now. Hope I won't be dissapointed this month.

SNL your chart is looking good I so hope you get your:bfp:.

AreIn and Ready miss you both!:hugs:


----------



## mommies1and2

Never: My temp today was 98.3...so it was a pretty big shift. Hopefully it will stay up there for the next 9 months! :dust: We did another insemination late last night so now I am just keeping everything crossed and praying for the best!

Thanks for your insight!


----------



## nevertogether

most definitely ovulation yesterday mommie! good job keeping your eye out for it and getting the insem done! hoping with you that a :bfp: comes soon. as for your question you asked, haven't thought about freezing DH's sperm. maybe i can research that? hmm..you know anything about it?

hope you feel better soon dyme! :hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Crazy84~

Can't believe you are due in about 2 months! Like Never I can't believe we've been here the whole time!! Have you started nesting? With my DS I started about month 5 and did not stop until he was born. I had so much stuff and there is so much new stuff out now that I can't wait to shop for baby things. 

D~


----------



## snl41296

JUST TESTED AND ITS AS FAINT AS EVER, I GOT MY :bfp: just now!!!!!!

I am spotting as well. brown but thats what happened with hailey. DH doesnt believe it till he sees a sono LMAO 
I took this picture within Secs,
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/1-4.jpg


----------



## LuvMySoldier

WOO HOO congrats!!!


----------



## BabyMama89

:bfp:


----------



## nevertogether

i definitely see it! congrats SNL! :yipee: :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

nevertogether said:


> i definitely see it! congrats SNL! :yipee: :happydance:

thanks But I am starting to second guess it :cry: my temps dropped big time. I know I am not the only person that SAW THESE LINES, but i am scared b/c of the drop. I tested with frer this morning and there was nothing there :cry: I am 13DPO so I understand it CAN BE EARLY STILL... but it was the first time I saw something within the week of testing. and it came up so fast!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

SNL~

Could it be an implantation drop? I read that sometimes women have a dip when the egg is implanting? Give it a few days and re-test. 

D~


----------



## crazy84

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Crazy84~
> 
> Can't believe you are due in about 2 months! Like Never I can't believe we've been here the whole time!! Have you started nesting? With my DS I started about month 5 and did not stop until he was born. I had so much stuff and there is so much new stuff out now that I can't wait to shop for baby things.
> 
> D~

Hey Dyme!!! i know I can't believe that it is finally getting so close!!! I am so ready!! lol.... I have started nesting!! I think that I am driving my husband crazy..... but I just want everything done and ready!! I had my daughter a couple of weeks early, and I had my son at 34 weeks..... so I am kinda hoping this little one will come around 37 or 38 weeks!! I have already almost finished all of my Christmas shopping even!!! I figure if I am going to be having a baby around that time I better make sure that I am fully prepared!! I am so glad that yall have been here the whole time with me!!! And I know yalls time is coming soon!!! :) Couldn't have asked for any better girls to share my pregnancy with though!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Crazy~

Thanks! Shopping is fun but you will have provided the most special gift for the Holidays!:hugs:Men don't understand the need for most if not all of the things we need. Like I said there are so many new items out that was not available when I had my Son 8 years ago. I know as soon as I confirm I'll be on :cloud9: and the shopping begins!:haha::happydance: I really want another boy but I am happy with healthy and happy.:baby:


----------



## nevertogether

SNL - even though your temp has dropped, it's not below the coverline. i would wait a few days (as hard as it can be) and see what happens honey. :hugs:


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!!! Just wanted to pop over and say hello today! How is everyone?!?! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Crazy~

It's really quiet here lately! Guess we are all plugging away at life and working on those BFP's.

D~


----------



## nevertogether

hi crazy! just workin and waiting for my next shot.. 23 november is my next time to see DH :D 

dyme - when ya testing!


----------



## crazy84

It has been so quiet!! lol.. I have nothing to do when I am at work, So I stay on here!! lol I get paid to do this!! lol... not literally.. but you know what I mean....
Never- that is not too far away!!! Will that line up with ovulation?? And what did you figure out about freezing spermies.... Or I think that is what i saw..... I hope the best for you girls!!

SNL- what's going on with your situation? I hope everything is good!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~

I am holding out until Tuesday. I'll test and update everyone. the 23rd will pop up before you know it!

Crazy~

I am right there with you. I am pretty slow at work right now so I surf the net all day until I feel like doing something!


----------



## mommies1and2

Never: To be honest I don't know that much about it because we use fresh sperm for our inseminations and do them at home. Our donor is going to be moving next summer so we asked our gyno about the possibility of freezing some of his sperm if we start getting close to that time and haven't gotten pregnant yet. I know that they typically charge a storage fee and possibly a handling fee too...we haven't gotten the numbers because we're keeping our fingers crossed we won't need to do it! Finding someplace close to where you live is critical though because otherwise you have to pay shipping costs which are ridiculous! Like $200-$300 per shipment. Timing is super critical because they have to send the sperm with a tank to keep it frozen until you are ready to use it and it only lasts 3-4 days typically. I would still check it out and see if your gyno can do it or reccommend a lab nearby and find out what the costs would be...it may be a viable option!

This TWW is tough! I am optimistic one day and not so much on others...I'm only 4 DPO so I have a ways to go yet. :wacko: My temps have been much higher than usual after ovulation this time...does anyone know if there is any signifigance to that? Also, if I start my period and hence a new cycle how will the OvaCue know that? Last month I tried to change the CD and ended up deleting all my data...


----------



## Titi

Hi girls just dropping in to say hi and I miss you and thinking of you tho I haven't been on in ages.


----------



## nevertogether

hi titi! love the avatar pic! :hugs:

dyme - i can't wait for you to test, your chart is screaming :bfp: at me! :)


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> hi titi! love the avatar pic! :hugs:
> 
> dyme - i can't wait for you to test, your chart is screaming :bfp: at me! :)

Thanks Never! I hope so. My temps have stayed elevated which I am really glad about. Unless my cycles are doing something weird again, AF is due on the 1st which would put me at a 29 day cycle. I am hopeful that she is on target and I foiled her visit...:happydance:

I am still looking to test on Tuesday so I will let you know!:hugs:

Ladies have a "Booriffic" Halloween. I am off to run an errand and get back by the afternoon to take my nap...:sleep:


----------



## nevertogether

i would be very very surprised if you didn't get a :bfp: looking at your chart! i will be very anxious to see the results on tuesday :hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Thanks! But considering my hormonal issues over the past year, I do not want to get too excited. I am leaning towards:bfp: as well but you never know especially when you really want something. I'll be super excited if its confirmed but until than I'm just calm and on ....:cloud9: until a test tells me I have to leave...:haha:

D~


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

My temp dropped today, may not be a need to test tomorrow.

D~


----------



## snl41296

so the PEAK will tell you 3/5 days after u ovulate? is that right? im so confused with this still and its 3 months I am using it. so my PEAk is telling me on CD 13 
but I am thinking thats the day I will Ovulate? is that right? or do I count 3/5 days after the PEAK?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

:witch: arrived in full force while I was dropping our son off at school this AM.:wacko:. Cycle this time was 28 days so it appears the Soy has helped shorten my cycle which is good because they were lasting 48 days in some months, and my lutel phase appears to be steady at 11 days. I used to have a 26 day cycle before I had the Mirena inserted, after I had it removed in Aug. 09 my cycles became all wacky and hormonal. 

Ideally I would like a longer lutel phase of 12-13 days so I will look into lengthing it naturally. Looks like I should ovulate on either 11/15 or 11/16 so here's hoping third time is the charm!:blush:

We are determined to catch that egg....!:happydance:

SNL~

As far as your question, I find that I ovulate 3 days *after* my cue peak. My cue peak was 11/17 and I ovulated on 11/20. Look over your temps and compare to your cue peak and look for your pattern. I have only been using mine for 3 months as well but I finally figured out the cue peak vs ovulation thing by trial and error.


----------



## snl41296

sorry about AF ~dyme


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

snl41296 said:


> sorry about AF ~dyme

Thanks!

No worries, we'll both get her next time! November is our month!:hugs:

D~


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls! Sorry about AF!! grrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! But Dyme I love your positive attitude!! here's to November for you ladies!!!! :)


----------



## nevertogether

i get a shot the end of november/beginning of december so here's to bump buddies!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Crazy~

I have to be positive otherwise I am grumpy, angry and just plain evil and that will stress me out. I only want positive vibes so I can get this wacky cycle of mine under control. I am such a work in progress...LOL....

D~


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> i get a shot the end of november/beginning of december so here's to bump buddies!

Yay!!!:happydance: We'll beat this :witch: yet!


----------



## crazy84

Never- YAY!!!!!!! I am excited!!! You, Dyme, and SNL can all be bump buddies together!!!! how awesome would that be!!! 
Dyme- I feel ya... some days I dont feel like being positive... but I do it, cause otherwise I am just a big grump and everyone suffers!! lol!!
has anyone heard from Arein???? Just wondering how things are going.... or even whit??? I haven't seen several girls in some time!! It was nice to see Titi pop in and say hi too!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies :) Just checking in with everyone and saying Hello!! How is everyone's month starting out? 

Hubby and i are hoping to catch the egg this month.


----------



## nevertogether

hi luv! i'm good. just counting the days until i see DH :) i hope ya'll get that eggy this month too. you've been patient enough, so ready for that :bfp:!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hubby and i bought a new SUV last night!! Its a dodge journey with pretty much every perk!! I now have my "family" car and just need a family to put it in :)

It has 7 seats, dvd player with two wireless headphones, a 7 inch screen in the dash, sirius radio, mobile tv, a back up camera, tons of under the floor storage, built in flashlight, LED lights through out, reclining rear seats, steering wheel controls, pop down child mirror ect.... I am in LOVE with it :)


----------



## nevertogether

wow that sounds amazing! :shock:


----------



## snl41296

anyone want to help me read this since I am still learning :flower: lol 
here are my numbers when should I ovulate? 
CD 14 (HIGH ) 3 bars
CD 13 (HIGHEST) 4 bars 
CD 12 (HIGH) 3 bars
CD 11 (possible) 2 bars
*CD 10 126 (possible) 2 bars I am today*
CD 9 111
Cd 8 138 
CD 7 123
CD 6 109
CD 5 157
cd 4 215
CD 3 103


----------



## nevertogether

if your reading tomorrow is less than 124.2 then yesterday, CD8, will be your cue peak and you should ovulate 5-7 days after.


----------



## mommies1and2

Hi everyone! Amazingly, we got our :bfp:!!!! We are so excited! Lots and lots of :dust: to you all!


----------



## snl41296

mommies1and2 said:


> Hi everyone! Amazingly, we got our :bfp:!!!! We are so excited! Lots and lots of :dust: to you all!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
congrats can i ask how many months you were trying? and with the Ovacue? did you use the diva cup? preseed?


----------



## lornapj83

hey just wondering when my monitor says ovulation confirmed does that mean i have ovulated or im about too it says my peak days are 11 to 13 im on 11 now :)


----------



## snl41296

morning girls.. I got a HIGH today on my CBFM and a + for an OPK. so hopefully right on time I will ovulate CD 14 :happydance:
I have 2 pics of my ovacue from this morning as well 

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/nov620104.jpg

and my readings 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/nov620103.jpg


----------



## lornapj83

hey i got my high days on my ovacue days 11 - 13 and i also took soy this month and i feel the ovulating pains today alot more intense so fingers crossed gl everyone xxx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies~

Just popped in to say Hi and read up on all that has happened this week.

Take Care All!

D~


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!! Just wanted to say hi!! How are things going?? Congrats to mommies1&2!! So exciting!! Things are good here!! Getting closer and closer!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Ugh this two week wait is dragging! I have about 9 more days to go and I'm trying not to think about it but this morning my face broke out horrible and it hasn't done this since high school so now it has me thinking. I hope this next week goes fast!


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Hope everyone is doing great!! 
Luvmysoldier- How long until you test? 
lots of baby dust to you all!!!!! :)


----------



## Titi

Hi Girls hope all is well and love and lots of babydust to you!!!

Would you please take a look over my readings and tell me what you make of them?
Thanks!
The oral readings are first

cd 3- 115
4-108
5-148/144
6-102/200
7-114/240
8-107/185
9-105/130
10-88/149
11-100/186
12-102/168
13-194/144
14-115/195
15-97/248
16-126/236


I took Clomid 5-9 and was told ovulation would most likely occur 5-10 days after the last pill.

I haven't gotten my first +opk until today

ovacue confirmed ovulation on cd10, and then again on cd13. I have had a "not fertile" last two days.


????????


----------



## Titi

does anyone have the ovacue support email still? Thanks


----------



## nevertogether

i would think that your cue peak is at CD13, however with the v spike on CD15 that should be confirming ovulation. are you temping?

only e-mail i could find hun..

[email protected]


----------



## Titi

Thanks Never! Love your avatar! I think cd13 looks like the peak too but that means I should ov 18-20 right? Maybe I will get another vlow and HAVENT ov'd yet? Its so frusterating b/c the Clomid has not only totally changed what day/s I've always ov'd on, but it messes up temps, has taken away all my ewcm, and makes my body feel different so I can't go by any of my normal signs. I haven't been temping in months as I've been trying to "relax" more but took them the last 3 days out of desparation. They were 98.1., 97.80, and 98.50, doesn't really help without temps from first phase but they seem a little high to be pre-ov. arghhhhhhh.

How many days til reuinion?????


----------



## nevertogether

thanks, it's my DH during some of his training :)

have you looked into pre-seed or conceive plus? they can help with lubrication a lot. not necessarily... a few of us have ovulated quite soon after the peak so i wouldn't go on just that. if you aren't going to have your normal signs it's going to drive you more crazy not temping i think. and i do agree that the temperatures you have gotten to seem like post ovulation temperatures. ESPECIALLY the 98's. i would say you have already ovulated.


8 days until i'm with him :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls!! Hope everyone is doing great!!
> Luvmysoldier- How long until you test?
> lots of baby dust to you all!!!!! :)

I'm going to wait and see if AF shows before i even think about testing... im in denial that it can happen this quick... hubby has only been home from iraq a month... so if she doesn't come by the 18th/19th i'm going to test... so super close but so far LOL


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> thanks, it's my DH during some of his training :)
> 
> have you looked into pre-seed or conceive plus? they can help with lubrication a lot. not necessarily... a few of us have ovulated quite soon after the peak so i wouldn't go on just that. if you aren't going to have your normal signs it's going to drive you more crazy not temping i think. and i do agree that the temperatures you have gotten to seem like post ovulation temperatures. ESPECIALLY the 98's. i would say you have already ovulated.
> 
> 
> 8 days until i'm with him :)

Yay! just a little over a week!!!

Yeah, I think it is probable I've already ov'd......I guess will just dtd in case though......

I started using pre-seed about a year ago. When it didn't work I switched to Pre-conceive+ and then lastly Zestica. Now with the Clomid I'm back to the preseed, but I just found out that Carrots are supposed to be amazing for cm.


----------



## nevertogether

yup! there is also grapefruit juice and robitussin. i used grapefruit juice only a little last cycle and got lots of EWCM!


----------



## Titi

I have been using fresh pink grapefruit juice for over a year and it did help with the ewcm but has been no match for Clomid. I tried epo also, that did nothing, and Robitusson I'm using now to combat Clomid cm and both times I've tried it I find it gives me watery cm but no ewcm. I just heard that if you don't get a four inch stretch you are deficient. FOUR INCHES! Woah oh-I'm lucky to get an inch or so, so going to eat as many carrots/carrot juice now as possible!

cd 3- 115
4-108
5-148/144
6-102/200
7-114/240
8-107/185
9-105/130
10-88/149
11-100/186
12-102/168
13-194/144
14-115/195
15-97/248
16-126/236
17-102/305
18-113/


----------



## nevertogether

what was the temp today?


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> what was the temp today?

98.15, and I got this back from ovacue:

"I think that due to the introduction of Clomid (make sure you input the day you start Clomid in the settings) it will be important you interpret the raw data as well!

Thanks for your note. From a quick look, it does appear that ovulation may have occurred on Cycle Day 15 (there were lower vaginal readings on prior to cycle day 15, followed by a spike in the vaginal readings which indicates the switch from estrogen to progesterone dominance, and then continued elevated readings which is a great sign). 

As ovulation approaches, you will see a decline in your vaginal readings (indicating the estrogen surge), then a sharp rise in your vaginal readings once ovulation occurs, indicating the shift in your body to progesterone dominance. This looks to have occurred between cycle day 14 and 15. There was a significant rise in your vaginal readings on cycle day 14 which it appears I did overlook. 

I think the most important aspect for you to remember is: the lower your vaginal readings, the higher your fertility!"

This sucks for me...........ugh........BD on cd7, 9, 11, 13 and 16. Not awful-but not great either if I ov'd on 14 or 15. : (


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

IDK, I think 4 inches is a tad bit much to expect from anyone. When I get it EWCM it is not that long at all. Look at 4 inches on a ruler is it not about the length of you thumb and pointing finger in a "c" shape.

I do grapefruit juice, grapefruit sections in juice and I added the EPO and boy let me tell you, there was a lot going on with that mixture. Loved it!! I am doing the same thing next month! I don't do clomid, I do 200mg of soy for CD1-CD5 and it's made the ovulation regulate because prior to that my cycles were wacky and now I am back to a 26-28 day cycle!

What bugs me is all of the inconsistent information out there and than the cut and paste jobs you see on sites where they just cut and paste the information from each to the other. 

As far as Ovacue, that raw data vs. actual data is frustrating. I did like Never suggested and looked at the numbers not the colors and the numbers matched up to ovulation rather than the colors on the calendar. I missed this month because I was sick and today was actually the first day we were actaully able to attempt anything. I ovulated on Saturday and could feel it probably because my immune system was already taxed from the sinus infection and my body was sensative. I really felt when the egg burst through around 11pm on Saturday, I swear! 

Anywho if things work as plan, I shall be ovulating on Dec. 8th so I am hopeful to be on target and pregnant by Christmas.

Fingers, toes and eyes crossed for us all!

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Still have no feeling of AF coming which is so exciting... but at the same time i'm not allowing myself to get excited.... guess we'll find out in a few days


----------



## Mommy2be20

Hey ladies :wave:
Just wondering if I can get a :thumbup: or :nope: on the OvaCue ! My OH and I are in limbo on whether or not to make the big purchase. This is my first month off Depo, so I'm not exactly sure where my cycle is, we're looking for something that will give us some more guidance on when the right time to :sex: is. I looked into the CBFM, but looks like in the long run, it's more expensive than the upfront cost of OC. I read back a little bit, sounds like the vag monitor is also a key part of the process? 
Feedback would more than appreciated :D
And of course .... :dust: to you all !!


----------



## Titi

LuvMySoldier said:


> Still have no feeling of AF coming which is so exciting... but at the same time i'm not allowing myself to get excited.... guess we'll find out in a few days

eeks and your chart looks really promising!!!


----------



## Titi

Mommy2be20 said:


> Hey ladies :wave:
> Just wondering if I can get a :thumbup: or :nope: on the OvaCue ! My OH and I are in limbo on whether or not to make the big purchase. This is my first month off Depo, so I'm not exactly sure where my cycle is, we're looking for something that will give us some more guidance on when the right time to :sex: is. I looked into the CBFM, but looks like in the long run, it's more expensive than the upfront cost of OC. I read back a little bit, sounds like the vag monitor is also a key part of the process?
> Feedback would more than appreciated :D
> And of course .... :dust: to you all !!

honestly-I wouldn't buy it again. It's not always accurate and when it is you have to really know how to read and interpret the results......given the effort temping/charting is more reliable and way cheaper and similar amount of work!

I have been ttc for 2 years, and have tried it all. I would recommend temping and charting over anything else.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Titi said:


> LuvMySoldier said:
> 
> 
> Still have no feeling of AF coming which is so exciting... but at the same time i'm not allowing myself to get excited.... guess we'll find out in a few days
> 
> eeks and your chart looks really promising!!!Click to expand...


Thanks Titi... i've slacked a lot on my chart though... been pretty busy lately... so im hoping even without keeping it updated we still caught the egg.


----------



## crazy84

luvmysoldier- anything yet??


----------



## LuvMySoldier

OMG!! I just took a test and i can definitely see a two lines!! im trying to get a good picture to see if anyone can confirm im not crazy!!


----------



## Titi

I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG OMG OMG. Post pics!!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm trying i promise... I'm using my dang phone and it isnt a super dark line yet... and they look blurry...


----------



## LuvMySoldier

OK here is the best i can get! Please tell me you can see it too? I'm going to take another one in a few days.https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/IMG_20101118_181354.jpg


----------



## Titi

Yes! There is a second line on the bottom.......How many dpo are you? Take one first thing tomorrow with fmu!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I missed my period today so i guess that makes me 14 days because i'm pretty sure i ovulated on the 4th :) I have one more cheap one and i'm thinking im going to get a digital one tomorrow :) 

Here's a non inverted pic... its blurry
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/IMG_20101118_181354-1.jpg


----------



## Titi

yes-deffo preggo..........congrats!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks Titi!! I'm not sure i believe it yet... lol


----------



## Titi

I imagine that's what it must be like for the first days/weeks!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

guess i need to take another test then schedule an appointment so i can be 100%


----------



## Titi

can't wait for today's test


----------



## crazy84

Luvmysoldier- YAY!!!! you dont even have to squint to see that line!! Deffo preggo!!!!! YAYAYAY!!! I am so excited for you!!! 
Who tests next??? I am so excited for you girls!!

Guess what... I went to the Doc on Tuesday... He said her head was super low and he really didn't expect it to be too much longer.... we shall see!!!


----------



## jillwttc

Hi Ladies, I'm new to Ovacue and I'm confused by my first attempt to use the V reader. I was on Day 5 yesterday so I used it at bedtime (10pmishy) and the first 4 attempts were "over 400 error try again" and then I got a reading of 324. I never got a reading lower than that. I got 328, 384, etc. Am I doing something wrong? This seems very high for day 5 compared to other people's readings that I've skimmed. My oral readings are lower than everyone else's! 130, 56, 64, 80, those are estimates of Day 1 -4 oral readings.

Any help is appreciated. I got my follicle count via ultrasound the other day and i have TWENTY eggs brewing so I don't want to mess this month up!! :flower:

-Jill


----------



## snl41296

Titi said:


> can't wait for today's test

:happydance::happydance: how exciting congrats!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I took another cheap test today and i can see a line but it seems lighter then yesterdays and i used FMU.... i'm so confused now...


----------



## crazy84

When I was testing it took the cheaper tests longer to show up for me.... And I actually found that my other pee worked better than FMU..... Hope that helps. I would for sure stay positive if I were you because that other test you put on here was really clear!!


----------



## snl41296

LuvMySoldier said:


> I took another cheap test today and i can see a line but it seems lighter then yesterdays and i used FMU.... i'm so confused now...

dont worry if their is a line their is a line


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks crazy! I hope i didn't get a false positive... last night i had a line before i was done in the bathroom... so today i was kinda shocked when i didn't get much of a positive... i need to go get some more expensive tests.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm kinda thinking this one was slightly faulty... the control line showed up fine but the die just ran across it and never really settled... so maybe that is why the line is really light? I think i'm about to run to walmart. LOL


----------



## crazy84

I am a bad influence when it comes to testing..... so I totally say run to Walmart!! lol, and get a couple extra tests!!! lol


----------



## LuvMySoldier

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/IMG_20101119_113050.jpg

Here it is ladies :)


----------



## crazy84

YAY!!!!!!!!! I knew it!!! Those are the exact 2 tests I took after my cheapie ones!! Congratulations!!!! have you told your hubby yet??? I am so excited for you!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

yup, hes extastic...hes running around calling everybody!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

:hugs:CONGRADS!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Titi

awwww congrats!


----------



## jillwttc

That is awesome! Congrats! I hope that is me next month!

on that note I'm going to post this again to see if I can get some help... ... I'm new to Ovacue and I'm confused by my first attempt to use the V reader. I was on Day 5 yesterday so I used it at bedtime (10pmishy) and the first 4 attempts were "over 400 error try again" and then I got a reading of 324. I never got a reading lower than that. I got 328, 384, etc. Am I doing something wrong? This seems very high for day 5 compared to other people's readings that I've skimmed. My oral readings are lower than everyone else's! 130, 56, 64, 80, those are estimates of Day 1 -4 oral readings.

Any help is appreciated. I got my follicle count via ultrasound the other day and i have TWENTY eggs brewing so I don't want to mess this month up!!

-Jill


----------



## Titi

you can email ovacue support and they'll shoot you back an answer pretty quickly. I had an oral reading of 83 today and usually have them in the 130's so those aren't too low. The vaginal readings are kind of high for the beginning of the cycle but only compared to me-everyone is different, and the lower the reading the more fertile you are so it's not implausible.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I didn't have the vaginal sensor I just did ovacue and temping so I'm of no help sorry


----------



## snl41296

LuvMySoldier said:


> https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/IMG_20101119_113050.jpg
> 
> Here it is ladies :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Titi

Wow! Congrats!!!!! Details!! Did you suspect? I was on 50mg Clomid 5-9 this cycle to but it's my third month : (

How long had you tried again, I forget> thanks!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Titi said:


> Wow! Congrats!!!!! Details!! Did you suspect? I was on 50mg Clomid 5-9 this cycle to but it's my third month : (
> 
> How long had you tried again, I forget> thanks!

I had a small thought that i might be but i figured it wasn't possible since i've been off bc since jan 09... i still even after taking the tests am nervous they lied to me... i'm horrified to go in and get the blood test tomorrow... i'm just so afraid something is going to go so wrong because we want this so bad :( the results can't come soon enough!


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Just sitting here totally bored at work and wanted to check in on everyone!! Luvmysoldier- How did the blood test come back?? I know with the looks of both at home tests you are preggo... but still the reassurance is nice!! I swear I probably took 20 tests after it was all said and done to reassure myself! lol.
Dyme- How are things going?
I really hope that all is well with you all!! 
Titi- when do you test?
SNL- same... when do you test??
Well I go back to the Doc. tomorrow.... We shall see what he says!! I am getting more and more ready by the minute!! :)


----------



## Titi

Hi Crazy! 

I'm not going to test. This is my last month on Clomid and actually my last month ttc. After 2 years no bfp, an hsg, clomid, and trying everything under the sun I don't have any hope or inspiration left that I can get pregnant naturally, honestly....I'm on cd23 now and actually just counting the days until next cycle so I will change my status to NTNP and try and get on with life somehow.....we're going to take a break for the holidays and maybe spring and try and wrap our heads around adoption in the meantime. 
Thanks for asking-it's good to hear from you and I'm glad you check in on us still. I can't believe you only have a month left!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey crazy!

I wasn't able to get in to get my blood test til around 330pm today so i haven't heard anything and the lab tech said my dr probably won't get the results until wed which means i probably won't hear for like a week :( but i'm going to try and call tomorrow and see if i can get a dr at the hospital to release my results.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Crazy~

Just trying to get back to normal thanks for asking. I was sick this go round so I was not feeling "frisky" enough to try this month. By the time I was feeling somewhat better I think we missed the chance. I am looking forward to trying next month sick or no..LOL...Your countdown starts soon, good luck at the Doctor tomorrow!

Evryone have a Safe and Enjoyable Holiday!!


----------



## snl41296

Titi said:


> Hi Crazy!
> 
> I'm not going to test. This is my last month on Clomid and actually my last month ttc. After 2 years no bfp, an hsg, clomid, and trying everything under the sun I don't have any hope or inspiration left that I can get pregnant naturally, honestly....I'm on cd23 now and actually just counting the days until next cycle so I will change my status to NTNP and try and get on with life somehow.....we're going to take a break for the holidays and maybe spring and try and wrap our heads around adoption in the meantime.
> Thanks for asking-it's good to hear from you and I'm glad you check in on us still. I can't believe you only have a month left!!!

wow u sound like me this month. I am out I know I am temps are dropping, just feeling really PMS'y im starting to give up. When af shows the 26th/27th I have to call and make the apt for the HSG, I ovulate on my own, everythign checks out ok. DH will NOT get checked(denial) :growlmad:
who would have thought tryng for #2 would take forever :cry: its draining and I have just had it.


----------



## Ready2BaMommy

Congrats Luv My soldier! I just peeked in for a bit and seen your got your :bfp:, how exciting. 

Titi, I feel you girl! This was my last round of clomid and then I will get and hsg done, but I am getting really tired of trying and losing all hopes that it is possible for me. I am in my tww, but honestly I feel like I am out. No signs at all and I just don't feel like it's gonna happen.


----------



## snl41296

HSG ~ I am thinking of doing it this next cycle AF is due the 26th/27th. I know nothing is wrong with me I ovulate every 14/16 days, I get normal periods every 30 days. I am taking 50mg of clomid on days 5-9 I am going to take one more round and then BEG DH to go get checked which I know he will not anyway. So maybe by getting the HSG checked something might clear and I get PG for Dec 25th I can only hope and pray


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

SNL/Ready~

Did either of you consider Soy Isoflavones? I understand that Clomid makes the CM hostile (thick) and the sperm can not get through. If you are not taking anything to counteract that hostile environment whether you ovulate or no, the sperm will not survive in the vagina to get where it needs to be. I take SI to help bring stronger eggs out and it has helped to regulate my cycle greatly. This cycle I also did the Evening Primrose (3000mg or 3 pills a day) because I think I have hostile CM. Ovulation was stronger this month but I was too sick to take advantage. My CM was abundant and lasted 4-5 days which would have been perfect if I had been feeling up to the challenge to attempt. I have not had 4-5 days since I was in my 20's! I am waiting for my new cycle to start and I am going to do the EPO again with my SI and hopefully this month I will catch the egg. As always stuff changes but it looks like I will ovulate on CD16so I will be trying every opportunity I can to get my BFP this month. Between the EPO, SI, Grapefruit, Grapefruit Juice and Carrots my CM should be open and welcome :happydance:and I release a really strong egg. 

Whatever you both decide to do I wish the very best for you all.:hugs:

I am patiently waiting to get my next party started...:coffee::haha:


----------



## Titi

Hi Dyme-Yes, you can pretty much assume in the last two years I have tried every single thing I've ever heard of on these boards and then some! I did Soy for 3 cycles-I did not notice anything different. The Clomid was kind of a last ditch effort since nothing else was working anyway. 

Ready & snl41296-I'm so sorry you other girls are struggling so much also to get bfps also. snl41296 I'm sooooo sorry, I misread the post where you were congratulating luvmysoldier and thought you were announcing your bfp :dohh: : (


----------



## nevertogether

titi - out of everyone i know on these boards you are by far the one i wish for it the most. no offense to anyone else, but i can't imagine or fathom what you have been through. my husband and i have tried for a while now, but not as much as you have, and i haven't had to go through the let down every month. i hope you get the :bfp: soon kristi because saying you deserve it is an understatement! :hugs:

congrats luv!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> titi - out of everyone i know on these boards you are by far the one i wish for it the most. no offense to anyone else, but i can't imagine or fathom what you have been through. my husband and i have tried for a while now, but not as much as you have, and i haven't had to go through the let down every month. i hope you get the :bfp: soon kristi because saying you deserve it is an understatement! :hugs:
> 
> congrats luv!

Never~

No offense taken by me at all!:hugs: Hope to see you in the 2ww in December. I'm 
hopeful!:happydance:

Titi~ I did not mean for you to think I was referring to you.:hugs: I asked the question of SNL and Ready because I never heard them mention Soy and I just wanted to throw that out to them before they gave up after their rounds of Clomid. I understand everyone's plight and I just hate to not offer alternatives that someone may not have thought of previously. 

I wish you, myself and all of the other Ladies here much success in our journey.:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Titi

nevertogether said:


> titi - out of everyone i know on these boards you are by far the one i wish for it the most. no offense to anyone else, but i can't imagine or fathom what you have been through. my husband and i have tried for a while now, but not as much as you have, and i haven't had to go through the let down every month. i hope you get the :bfp: soon kristi because saying you deserve it is an understatement! :hugs:
> 
> congrats luv!

awww you are too sweet!!!! Thank you. It wouldn't be so bad if I wasn't sure by now that we can't get pg.....sigh......oh well trying hard to see what else God has in store for us. Its good to hear from you!!! Miss you lots but have been so excited for you as I'm counting down with you days till your reunion!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Titi

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Titi~ I did not mean for you to think I was referring to you.:hugs: I asked the question of SNL and Ready because I never heard them mention Soy and I just wanted to throw that out to them before they gave up after their rounds of Clomid. I understand everyone's plight and I just hate to not offer alternatives that someone may not have thought of previously.
> 
> I wish you, myself and all of the other Ladies here much success in our journey.:kiss::hugs:

ha! I just went back and read your post and don't know why I thought you were asking that of me? It's very clearly labled to snl and ready! Lol! I just have a one track mind at the moment....it's been an emotional time resigning myself to the fact that this is our last cycle ttc and that we need a break for our sanity. I just never thought it would come to this. Wishing you ladies all super luck & dust too!!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Titi said:


> Dyme_Diva40 said:
> 
> 
> Titi~ I did not mean for you to think I was referring to you.:hugs: I asked the question of SNL and Ready because I never heard them mention Soy and I just wanted to throw that out to them before they gave up after their rounds of Clomid. I understand everyone's plight and I just hate to not offer alternatives that someone may not have thought of previously.
> 
> I wish you, myself and all of the other Ladies here much success in our journey.:kiss::hugs:
> 
> ha! I just went back and read your post and don't know why I thought you were asking that of me? It's very clearly labled to snl and ready! Lol! I just have a one track mind at the moment....it's been an emotional time resigning myself to the fact that this is our last cycle ttc and that we need a break for our sanity. I just never thought it would come to this. Wishing you ladies all super luck & dust too!!!!Click to expand...


That's ok, I have many moments like that...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Well ladies looks like ill most likely be joining you back in ttc world. Went to the hospital with cramps and brown discharge. Had a scan done and they couldn't find a baby and ever since the scan I've had some bleeding when I wipe but no flow. I'm supposed to go Monday to see if my hcg has risen.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LuvMySoldier said:


> Well ladies looks like ill most likely be joining you back in ttc world. Went to the hospital with cramps and brown discharge. Had a scan done and they couldn't find a baby and ever since the scan I've had some bleeding when I wipe but no flow. I'm supposed to go Monday to see if my hcg has risen.

Luv~

Don't despair until you get your HCG checked.:hugs: I spotted with my first and the brown discharge could be old blood, I've heard of that occurring. Try to rest and enjoy your Holiday. Stay off your feet as much as possible until Monday.

D


----------



## Titi

oh LuvMySoldier-praying for a positive outcome for you!!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Looks like i'm officially back here... just got home from the ER again due to bright red blood and my HCG went from 15 to 8 :cry: we are trying to be optimistic but its really hard.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

LuvMySoldier said:


> Looks like i'm officially back here... just got home from the ER again due to bright red blood and my HCG went from 15 to 8 :cry: we are trying to be optimistic but its really hard.

I am so sorry...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Ladies~

Just popped in to see how everyone survived Thanksgiving! Mine was excellent got a lot of Black Friday Shopping in and I am now looking forward to finishing up my "Santa" duties ahead of schedule.

On the TTC front, we are onto the 3rd try and we are hoping this one is the charm and we get our Xmas BFP!

Enjoy the rest of your Holiday Weekend!

D~


----------



## crazy84

Luvmysoldier- I am so sorry! :( 

Dyme- Holy Moly I think that I gained at least 10 lbs at Thanksgiving!! lol, jk... but I definatley ate plenty!! Then I also went black Friday shopping. I think I almost sent myself into labor!! lol... I stood in line waiting to checkout for 3 hours!!!!! But Christmas shopping is pretty much complete!!! Just a few odds and ends left!! 

I hope you all have a wonderful day!! And i am praying for blessing for each of you!! :)


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Crazy~

You are in the last phase now, are you ready? The next few weeks are going to fly by. In case I miss you before you pop back in, best wishes for a smooth and easy delivery!:hugs:

Hopefully we will all have good news to share here in the New Year.

D~


----------



## crazy84

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Crazy~
> 
> You are in the last phase now, are you ready? The next few weeks are going to fly by. In case I miss you before you pop back in, best wishes for a smooth and easy delivery!:hugs:
> 
> Hopefully we will all have good news to share here in the New Year.
> 
> D~

Yes last stretch now!! I had a big feeling for the longest time that it was going to be at the first of December... but that feeling is gone now and I have no idea when she might arive!! I just know that I am ready!! After my Black Friday shopping my back was killing me so bad that I really thought.. uh oh... what did I do!! lol, but all better now!! Thank you for the well wishes!! I hope that it goes smooth!! I am a little scared!! lol, it has been so long since I have had a baby..... And with my other 2 I was so so young.... so this whole thing has been a new experience to me!! I really am greatful to have had you all to share it with!


----------



## lornapj83

hi ladys just wondering when the ovacue says ovulation confirmed using the v sensor does that mean u have ovulated??


----------



## Titi

yes-it is supposed to. But always go by the readings versus the colors on the device.
Mine is sometimes accurate when it says confirmed and sometimes wrong.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies,
Just updating.... went to the Dr again today and he was so rude... he told me i had early pregnancy failure and that it happens to 1 in 5 pregnancies statistically and told me to just shrug it off and try again because if this was 100 years ago i wouldn't have ever known i was even pregnant... he was not the nicest old man i'd ever met. I've started temping again as i've read a lot of Dr's say to count the first day of your MC as CD1...which would put me on CD8 guess we'll see if AF shows or not on the 21st.


----------



## Titi

oh hun I'm so sorry........:hugs:


----------



## crazy84

luvmysoldier- I am sorry that your Dr. was so rude!!! Some people just dnt have much of a heart!! I hear that after a MC you are very fertile! SO hopefully that will play out in your favor! I am thinking about all of you!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

crazy84 said:


> luvmysoldier- I am sorry that your Dr. was so rude!!! Some people just dnt have much of a heart!! I hear that after a MC you are very fertile! SO hopefully that will play out in your favor! I am thinking about all of you!!

I too have read that for a few months after a MC you are very fertile because your body was already ready for a pregnancy. Here's to hoping we get a christmas BFP!


----------



## lornapj83

hi just a quick Q about ovacue this is my 3rd month of using it so getting to grips with it but this month and last month and the month b4 when it goes up to 7 bars it goes ovulation confirmed then when i got to show my oh and get to how fertile i am with the bars it goes back down to 5 so it like flicks up only once does anyone know why and is it normal?


----------



## ginamurr

Hello All! Joining you - 1st Month with Ovacue


----------



## crazy84

Good luck to you girls!! Sorry I can't be of help because I haven't used mine. But I still wanted to wish you luck! And when the other ladies get on here they are a great help!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

ginamurr said:


> Hello All! Joining you - 1st Month with Ovacue

Gina~

Welcome!!:hugs: Jump in with any questions and update us as you work through the device.

Lorna~

I have the newer model so I can't help you with the Classic Model. It's not an issue with the batteries is it? Some of the other Ladies have the Classic Model so when they pop in they will answer your question.

Crazy~ 

Is your due date Christmas? That's an awesome Gift to share with the world!:hugs: It really should not be much longer now.

D~


----------



## nevertogether

lorna - i'm thinking the 7 bars is your peak fertility and it goes back down because ovacue faq actually believes you are fertile even after ovulation. so i would assume you ovulated on the 7 day peak and from there it's "lingering.." make sense?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~~~

Welcome Back!!!:hugs::happydance: You "sound" so relaxed and content. I know you enjoyed your time away. Missed seeing you on the Boards!

D~


----------



## nevertogether

thanks hun :) i actually am. having a baby crossed my mind a few times on the trip, but not much at all. we spent most of it having fun seeing family and friends, going to the football game, spending time with my stepdaughter. it was truly amazing! not glad to be back at all. i hate germany, ugh.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~:hugs: 

Do you know where you all are going next? Will you be able to come back stateside once you are a Mommy or will you remain in Germany? I know so very little about how the Military does things but I hope that you all can relocate somewhere together...:cloud9:

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Having a rough day... It really hard to see all these friends of mine talk about their pregnancies on facebook when we should all be due the same week and yet i'm the only one that isn't able so share in the joy anymore... I just want to crawl under a rock.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls. Just wanted to share.... I had my baby girl on Dec.7th. She weighed 6lbs and 4 ounces and is 20inches long. Will post pics when I get around a computer.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls. Just wanted to share.... I had my baby girl on Dec.7th. She weighed 6lbs and 4 ounces and is 20inches long. Will post pics when I get around a computer.


:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRADS!!!:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

crazy84 said:


> Hey girls. Just wanted to share.... I had my baby girl on Dec.7th. She weighed 6lbs and 4 ounces and is 20inches long. Will post pics when I get around a computer.

Yay!!:happydance: I can't wait to see pics of your princess!


----------



## lornapj83

nevertogether said:


> lorna - i'm thinking the 7 bars is your peak fertility and it goes back down because ovacue faq actually believes you are fertile even after ovulation. so i would assume you ovulated on the 7 day peak and from there it's "lingering.." make sense?

yes makes total sense thank you xx


----------



## LuvMySoldier

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/IMG_20101210_132401.jpg
Hey girls i know this is kind of blurry but does this look + to y'all? this is the first time i've ever gotten one this dark.


----------



## nevertogether

looks like it to me luv!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

nevertogether said:


> looks like it to me luv!

Thanks Never :) Hoping that means we have a good chance of catching this eggy and getting a sticky bean before the end of the year!


----------



## nevertogether

i think you have a great shot honey! my fingers are X'ed that this next one is sticky!


----------



## Titi

wow Never-you sure got a LOT of Bum-Chicka-wow-wow in your chart!!!!!!!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

My chart is quite all over the place ... i'm hoping it will confirm ov soon... but my temp today was lower then yesterday... so confused.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Titi said:


> wow Never-you sure got a LOT of Bum-Chicka-wow-wow in your chart!!!!!!!!

Titi~

That is funny. Now I am going to have that song in my head all weekend!:wacko: Let's just say Never put good use to her time with her Hubby while on vacation and leave it at that....:blush::winkwink::laugh2:

However, if she keeps at it she may have to change her screen name from Nevertogether to something else....:hugs:

On another note how are you Titi?

D~


----------



## Titi

ha ha Dyme! I'm okay......a little depressed about approaching two years ttc with nothing to show for it and the overwhelmingness of researching adoption, but okay aside from that......at least I'm fertile at the moment-for whatever that's worth. How about you??

aww luvmysoldier I can't see your bd sessions on your chart.. at least your ready to drop an eggy soon tho!!! Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Weird about my chart... maybe ff is having issues haha... you usually can see them... anyways i'm doing alright its been a little over 2 weeks since our baby grew wings... we are just trying to be hopeful and not let it make our first christmas not seperated by the army enjoyable... and hoping to maybe get a sticky bfp before the end of the year.

I'm so you're feeling so overwhelmed... and i hope you can find peace soon without feeling completely hopeless... although i know that can be way easier said then done.


----------



## Titi

aww thank you. I'm hopeful for you-I think most times you are more fertile after an mc......

I'm okay most the time if I don't think too much. It's hard though-how something so many take for granted is either so hard or impossible for us and we have so much love to give a baby.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Titi~

I am doing fine, preparing for the Holidays. I am sure that there is a solution for you so do not give up on sharing the love you want to give to a child. Biological or not, the child is yours regardless and there is a lot of love in you to share. 

D~


----------



## ginamurr

So question for you all - have any of you found that you actually got a positive OPK after Ovacue said you would ovulate?

Ovacue said that I O'ed on 12/5 and my CM seemed to be in keeping with that. Since then, I have had a lot of CM - no EWCM - more similar to the leukorrhea that I have seen in pregnancy. Still, if ovacue was right then I am only 6 DPO.

Any insight? This is my first month using this FM.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

ginamurr said:


> So question for you all - have any of you found that you actually got a positive OPK after Ovacue said you would ovulate?
> 
> Ovacue said that I O'ed on 12/5 and my CM seemed to be in keeping with that. Since then, I have had a lot of CM - no EWCM - more similar to the leukorrhea that I have seen in pregnancy. Still, if ovacue was right then I am only 6 DPO.
> 
> Any insight? This is my first month using this FM.

Gina~

I don't use OPK's anymore so I can not help you there. What I've learned from my Ovacue and that's after 4 months of usage is that I O 3 days after my cue peak. Which model do you have? Do you have the vaginal sensor? From my understanding, you have to depend more on your numbers and not the bars or colors depending on which model you have. After being told that and going back and looking at my history in the Log I found that to be accurate.

One month of usage, the machine is just getting your pattern/signals and may not be as accurate as it will be after a few cycles at least that is what I found in my case. One of the other Ladies may chime in to help give you more insight. Good Luck!:thumbup:

D~


----------



## lornapj83

hey everyone im really hoping someone can help me ok here goes i got a peak on my monitor and it said day 13 to 14 then for the last 6 days i got nothing not fertile did my v sensor last night and its jumped up fertile day 13 to 20 which was yesterday what does this mean i didnt ovulate i ovulated twice im so confused please someone help me out thank you xx


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

lornapj83 said:


> hey everyone im really hoping someone can help me ok here goes i got a peak on my monitor and it said day 13 to 14 then for the last 6 days i got nothing not fertile did my v sensor last night and its jumped up fertile day 13 to 20 which was yesterday what does this mean i didnt ovulate i ovulated twice im so confused please someone help me out thank you xx

Sorry Lorna I do not have the Vaginal Sensor, maybe one of the other Ladies will be able to help you with that. Have you tried contacting Ovacue directly? They are really great about explaining everything with respect to the monitor and the sensors. They can provide you a little more insight than we could from a few brief sentences. I had to call them a few times myself monitor in hand to get some clarity.:haha: They were super friendly and helpful right on the spot!

D~


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Lorna~

Did you give them a call? I forgot the number but if you need it I can dig it up and PM you. Like I said they were super helpful to me and walked me through all of my questions. I actually called a few times since I've had the darn thing. I can honestly say I do find the machine helpful, before it and fertility friend I had no idea when I ovulated or even when to look for the signals.

D~


----------



## lornapj83

aww no i dont have there number but if u could dig the number out id be so greatful thank you xx


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I think i finally ovulated yesterday. My temp went from 97.1 yesterday to 98.2 granted i did take it an hour earlier then normal... but i don't think it would change that much would it? guess i'll find out in a few days if my temp stays high.


----------



## nevertogether

:happydance:


----------



## Titi

which day was the earlier day? B/c usually your temp is lower the earlier you take it! : )


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Pretty positive i ovulated CD19 because my temp jumped up on CD20 and it stayed pretty decent today but i'm having some strange cramps today so idk whats going on.


----------



## ginamurr

Hey Ladies - Do any of you know where I can get more info on what the oral reading numbers mean? I have no idea what it is even measuring!

Thanks!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

ginamurr said:


> Hey Ladies - Do any of you know where I can get more info on what the oral reading numbers mean? I have no idea what it is even measuring!
> 
> Thanks!

I just went on the ovacue website and read about it..
there are also lots of YouTube videos or you could email ovacue they are super helpful and always reply quick.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

FF confirmed ovulation today!! I am at 3dpo! Praying for two lines and a sticky baby!


----------



## nevertogether

good luck luv!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks Never! How are things holding up for you?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

lornapj83 said:


> aww no i dont have there number but if u could dig the number out id be so greatful thank you xx


Lorna~

Just saw your message. I will PM you that information today.:hugs:

D~


----------



## nevertogether

luv - things aren't too bad. DH went back to deployment on Monday. wasn't very happy about that, and not very hopeful about this cycle. it's been a crazy one. sigh. kind of over it all.


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Oh no I hope the rest of deployment goes by fast for you two! I have my fingers crossed for you that this cycle ends in a good way! 

I'm not so positive about my cycle either... I'm 9 dpo and have no symptoms so I'm starting to feel like I'm just going to see AF soon. :(
Last time I got my bfp I was suspicious because my face broke out at 6 dpo and this time it did a little at 7dpo...so idk how to feel


----------



## nevertogether

i hope we both get it honey :hugs: i haven't had any symptoms at all. all i have had is nausea, cramps, gas, and twinges on my right side (that i ovulated on) but that's it. those could all be attributed to other things so i'm not counting them as symptoms. i also bled last week, which could be IB but also could be an early AF. no clue. :shrug: when are you testing?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Ooo I hope it was IB! I'm thinking maybe Christmas


I forgot all my cheapies back home or I would have probably already lol. We at my paernts for christmas. I might go to walmart today though haha....I hope we both get our BFPs!!!

When are you testing?


----------



## nevertogether

i was thinking christmas as well, if not then our 2 year anniversary the 28th. and if still nothing then new years day. haha. hoping we get it, but it's hard for me to be optimistic considering i have no idea how many DPO i am. 

FX'ed crossed you get your sticky one this cycle! :dust:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I had no idea last month either. I just tested the day I thought I was going to get my period and was shocked to get two lines. I only temped like the first 10 days last month and had no clue we even bd'd the right days. I hope that gives you some hope!


----------



## nevertogether

awww that makes me feel very good luv, thanks for the encouragement! :hugs:

here's to BUMP BUDDIES! (that's you too dyme!) :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Fx'd for all three of us!! Hope we get our Christmas and new years bfp's


----------



## Titi

10dpo here and MY second xmas bfn two years in a row.......I can't believe we just CANNOT get pregnant. I give up!

FX'd for you all!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Titi~

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

D~


----------



## Titi

Thanks Dyme-how are you at the end of your cycle? Anything?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

So I caved and bought some cheapie tests today. Now to see how much longer I can go without taking one lol.


----------



## Titi

LuvMySoldier said:


> So I caved and bought some cheapie tests today. Now to see how much longer I can go without taking one lol.

Good luck hun!


----------



## nevertogether

titi, i want it for you so bad honey :hugs:

luv - eeeeek. if i were you i would have already cracked haha!


----------



## Titi

I want it so bad for you toooooooooo Never!! That way maybe you can dh can be together more often too!!!! I still am amazed by the amount of BD in your chart.......How could you miss it with that much sex!!!!!!

Luv-I agree with Never-if I were you I'd probably have already tested!!!!


----------



## nevertogether

titi - haha, yeah it was nice though. that's the longest we've been together this year so we had to take full advantage of it :) TTC or not we probably would have still :sex: that much. i'm praying we caught it, but i don't know. kind of losing a little hope as the days pass.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Titi said:


> Thanks Dyme-how are you at the end of your cycle? Anything?

I am good thanks! I am waiting to test tomorrow with FMU since I missed this AM. When I woke up I had to go so bad I forgot to take the test with me...:haha: I am leaving it in my bathroom tonight when I go to bed so I won't forget it with tomorrow's FMU. I'll come back in to post afterwards, but I am hopeful!:cloud9:

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Made it through yesterday without testing. I didn't test yet today because I'm trying to be secretive since we lost our last baby. We arn't going to tell anyone till we know everything is going to be successful. If the test comes back BFP first of course...I did save my FMU from today just need to find a chance to sneak back in and test it lol


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Alright ladies I tested my FMU and I can see a very faint line! I'm pretty sure there is color too and it was in the timeframe of reading the test. But I'm not convinced yet so I'm going to to take another test later today if I can't hold off until morning and see if there is still a line and if so I'm going to go and get some frers since I know 10 dpo is still early.


----------



## nevertogether

eeeek, i hope this is it luv! you are most fertile (or so i've heard) after a miscarriage, so maybe it's your baby angel's way of giving you a christmas present :) can't wait to read the update, but just looking at your temperatures i'm very hopeful for you! :hugs:

dyme - good luck honey!

AFM i think i'm waiting until dec 28 to test. that is DH and i's two year anniversary. not to mention, that will be CD35 and that would be the longest cycle i've ever had. what do you ladies think?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Thanks Never~

If you can hold out that long I say go for it.:haha: I've been stalking your chart and it does look good!:happydance: I am sending good vibes, prayers, and :dust::dust: your way so keep an eye out for them.:hugs:

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/IMG_20101223_143034.jpg 
Ok ladies here's the test I took today...thoughts?


----------



## Titi

oh yeah hun.......that's a BFP!!!! Not like I've ever personally seen one but it deffo is.....WOW you are super fertile!!!!! : ) Congrats!!!!! Prayers for a super sticky..........


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thank you so much titi. I'm way afraid to be excited and am afraid its fake.

I really wish you could get your bfp you so deserve it!


----------



## nevertogether

yay!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I went and bought some frers...here it is!
https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b21/tinkkc_777/IMG_20101223_190256-1.jpg


----------



## nevertogether

so happy for you luv!!

lots and lots of sticky :dust: :dust:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

AF came in this afternoon. I am having pain on left side so I asked her for HSG test to see if there is blockage. No need to go to the lab now, I can just set up an appointment for the HSG Test. I'll be feeling crappy until than...


We are off to Parents to celebrate Christmas! Everyone have a joyous Holiday!

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies just checking in.
so sorry to hear the witch got you dyme! Fx'd for you to get a new years bfp!
never have you tested yet? I keep checking for your update!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies just checking in.
so sorry to hear the witch got you dyme! Fx'd for you to get a new years bfp!
never have you tested yet? I keep checking for your update!


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - i hope the HSG does the trick for you.

luv - i have tested and BFN up until today. i used IC's and then a digital today and nothing. i don't know how many DPO i am, but if i go by my longest cycle i should be due tomorrow. just waiting this one out. not too optimistic or pessimistic at this point, because anything can happen. just wish it would hurry on up!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Fx'd your just too early to get that bfp!


----------



## nevertogether

thanks honey. i'm actually laughing right now. i decided to fool around and do one of those due date calculators. if we did conceive this cycle, bean would be due around 4 sept. why is that funny? because DH has two kids from previous relationships and their birthdays are 27 aug and 7 sept. our bean would be smack in the middle and that would be one hell of an expensive time of the year! :haha:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> dyme - i hope the HSG does the trick for you.
> 
> luv - i have tested and BFN up until today. i used IC's and then a digital today and nothing. i don't know how many DPO i am, but if i go by my longest cycle i should be due tomorrow. just waiting this one out. not too optimistic or pessimistic at this point, because anything can happen. just wish it would hurry on up!

Thanks Never~

Sorry your cycles are so wacky, I understand it can be frustrating. I spoke with my RE today and she does not think I need the HSG. She says my bloodwork came back fine and nothing else in my exams have led her to think there is a blockage and its just a matter of us working on the timing. I just had another 21 day bloodwork panel completed on 11/18 which shows I am ovulating for certain. I figured we will try one more time this cycle and if I do not get my BFP I am coming in for another round of tests. My cycles are normal again and my hormones seem to be regulated so there is no reason why I should not be pregnant right now. 

I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you to get that BFP.:hugs:

D~


----------



## nevertogether

well, hopefully this next cycle brings you your :bfp: my FS actually told me that if everything came back fine that he wanted to check my tubes because it could be the only thing causing me not to get pregnant. him as well as my gyno have both been pretty confident in the fact that since we have had unprotected sex since 2007 (TTC or not) that i should have conceived by now and they want to find the problem. my FS seems extremely understanding. i'm anxious for my next appointment, especially if this one pans out to be nothing which i'm sure it will.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

That's awesome if that is the only issue, I had a Mirena IUD which is why I think I am blocked now. My RE blew off all of my concerns regarding the Mirena which is one of the main reasons I had it removed. We've only been trying since September so she is not alarmed as of yet. I think the Mirena blocked my tubes but she says no. We shall see...

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

That would be awesome never my Edd is Sept 5


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~

Even unprotected if you and your hubby are not BDing during your fertile period it would not matter how long you have been trying. I really think in your case, you all may not have hit your fertile period precisely. 

If I do not get my BFP this upcoming cycle, I intend to go with a NTNP plan because I get too worked up that fertile week and it drives me bonkers. We did not plan our son so I think that might be the best approach for a few cycles. I am hoping I do not have hostile CM which may be killing the little buggers off. I seem to ovulate on CD 16 so I hope I have pinpointed that correctly and make the CM more friendly. LOL...

I am so hoping we get our BFP's this year.

D~


----------



## nevertogether

luv - wow, that would make us true bump buddies if i got a :bfp: still not hopeful though. i think if i make it through today with no spotting or bleeding, i will more hopeful. but until then i'm not.

dyme - i agree with you that even since we have had unprotected sex since 2007, we could have missed my fertile period every time. however, i definitely like my FS's approach. i hate waiting and i'm super impatient. i would rather find out what is wrong before hand and fix it before i go months and months thinking nothing is wrong and something is actually wrong and i've wasted all that time. make sense? FX'ed we both get our :bfp:'s in the new year :)


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Excellent point Never! Ask your FS about NSAID's like Aleve and Advil. I read something about those types of pain meds negatively impacting ovulation. I swear by Aleve but now I am starting to re-think that mindset after I read that study. I have to do some more research before I make a firm conclusion.


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - i will make sure i will ask my FS when i go. i usually take tylenol. my husband is a medic, i could ask him as well - he might know. the only one i know that is a no-no is ibuprofen and i hate it because the army gives ibuprofen for EVERYTHING. i've also been put on gabapentin for my sciatica and i'm terrified to take it because i'm afraid it will mess up my cycle. gosh girl. i really hope we can get something figured out soon. i think we both deserve this :) when is your next FS appointment? i might have missed it.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~

Thanks. I just read that Alieve and Advil (NSAID) causes the follicle not to rupture when ovulating. So even if you have a viable egg if you take NSAID's for pain the NSAID will impact the egg and it will not rupture from the follicle. I have not done enough research into it to stand behind the claim. I just happen to come across the information in my research of something else last night. 

I do not go to the FS until February. She wants us to try this upcoming cycle, I am supposed to ovulate on the 8th. In the meantime, I am trying to make my self more "sperm friendly" and reduce the acidic quality of my CM so we shall see by the 19th if I am successful.

I am really leaning towards the NTNP idea, this is way too much work and I do not want to become stressed again.

Sorry you are feeling bad, hope you get better soon. It's a bummer being in pain and not knowing what to take and how it will effect your body. You have a really long cycle this time around. Can you get a blood test? The HPT may not pick up for a while.
D~


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~

I see you are 18DPO, have you scheduled a blood test or are you going to take a HPT? I got everything crossed for you and I want to be right behind you if I O on the 8th as scheduled!:hugs:

Ok, I am patiently waiting for my day...:coffee: First cycle in 2011 would be awesome!!


----------



## nevertogether

:hugs: i've tested and still :bfn: still hopeful though as i've never been this late. probably going to wait a week and see if it's positive, if not i have my 17 jan FS appointment to confirm one way or the other :)

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## nevertogether

still no AF!

how's it going dyme and luv?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Happy New Year Never!:happydance::hugs:

Here's hoping 2011 will bring us our dreams.:cloud9:

Planning on relaxing prior to heading back to the grind of work and school on the 4th. 

How are you doing? Hopefully your New Years was excellent!

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Fingers crossed for both you girls! I hope 2011 bring us all good news! 
I haven't gotten a blood confirmation yet I'm going on Monday and hoping they'll give me one to ease my mind that I really am pregnant again. I'm having symptoms but after my mc I just need that reassurance. I'm 4+5 weeks today and lost the last baby at 4+6 so I'm anxious for tomorrow to be over with and really anxious for Monday to get here.


----------



## nevertogether

happy new years girls!

dyme - enjoy the relaxing. sounds like a good idea!

good luck tomorrow luv. i'm sure everything will be fine, but i can definitely understand why you would be so nervous. i'm so anxious to just know something. i feel pretty confident that i am pregnant. if another period was to arrive it should be due 19 january so i guess i can wait out for that. my 17 jan FS appointment is my next upcoming thing and i hope we can get good news at it!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~

I am so hopeful for you! I have everything crossed for you.:hugs:

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies just wanted to stop and looks like i'll be joining you again. I once again started bleeding at 4+6 same as last time.

The ER said they have never seen a positive as low as mine before and said that they were as confused by everything i've been through as hubby and i are. They told me to make an OB appt to see if they will do tests to find out if its raised or lowered and to find out if i have a progesterone problem but OB wont see me because according to them my level isn't high enough to be considered a positive... and since i didn't have a positive test done by them before i started bleeding they consider me never to have been pregnant and can't help me until i have 3 miscarriages in a row but to call then next time i have a positive so they can give me another test. I hate military healthcare for this reason. Nice that its free but its horrible care because the military wants everything cheaply done. 
I just feel extremely hopeless and depressed. I made an appt with my regular dr and am going to beg for a referral to a specialist and if she won't give me one i'm going to call my insurance directly and see if they will allow me to go to a specialist.


----------



## crazy84

Hey girlies!! This is my wonderful baby Klaire!! I just wanted to share a few photos with you all!


----------



## nevertogether

she is so gorgeous crazy!

oh luv i'm so sorry to hear about the loss honey! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## crazy84

Thank you!! I hope that you are all doing well!!! And I am so sorry to Luv also!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks girls. My PCM appt is tomorrow... so hoping to get a referral to a specialist... something just can't be right.... 

And Klaire is gorgeous!


----------



## nevertogether

i agree luv. i hope something can be figured out soon. you get pregnant easily, so that's good, but you definitely have to figure out what's going wrong. keep is updated honey :hugs:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Crazy~

She is too cute and I am loving the flower in her hair. I love the "Strike a Pose" look she has in both pictures...:haha:

You are soo lucky, I hope that I can share pictures this year of my dreambean.:hugs:


----------



## nevertogether

looks like o was yesterday dyme, FX'ed!


----------



## crazy84

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Crazy~
> 
> She is too cute and I am loving the flower in her hair. I love the "Strike a Pose" look she has in both pictures...:haha:
> 
> You are soo lucky, I hope that I can share pictures this year of my dreambean.:hugs:

Thank u dyme. I hope this is the year for all of you. I have so many huge bows. Lol my other daughter never wore bows.... and still won't.... so I am getting an early start with klaire. :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Had my appt today... got the referral i need to see a specialist!! So happy she was willing to give me one! I have to call in 3 days if they don't call me first to schedule an appt


----------



## nevertogether

so happy it went smoothly for you luv!! my next is monday, the 17th. it's my 2nd. i'm pretty stoked :) GOOD LUCK!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks! Good luck to you too! I hope they give you a blood test and it comes back positive!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

nevertogether said:


> looks like o was yesterday dyme, FX'ed!

I actually did O Sunday which I am excited about HOWEVER:haha: we did not get any BDing in because I am on meds. I have to have oral surgery today and I have been on meds for the past week for the infection. I think that is why you see such a huge surge its the meds and O all working in tandem. I am out for this month because of that but hopefully next opportunity is the 4th & 5th of February and its going to be all hands on deck. I am also hopeful because in March we have 2 opportunities at the beginning and again at the end. I noticed that I was extremely tired on Saturday and Sunday which seems to be a pattern with me during ovulation. I literally had to take naps both days and it was not the meds because they do not make me sleepy.

I am not taking Soy next cycle but I have started on Royal Jelly today instead. So my current combo is Royal Jelly 2x a day, EPO 3000 mg, Prenatals, Grapefruit Juice, Pre-Seed and my Vitamin D 5000mg 3x a week (prescribed). I think if I do not have hostile CM all things should be clear for the "collision".

I so hope you have good news coming I feel it! Monday is going to come quickly.

Crazy~ It's good to start them early before she learns to take them off which should start in a few months...:haha:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey Never, Just wanted to check in and see how your FS appointment went?

Tricare came through for me and i have my first appointment on valentines day and it just can't get here fast enough!


----------



## nevertogether

luv - how is everything? my FS appointment went well, i have an HSG scheduled for 17 feb :)


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm doing alright thanks... other then a cold nothing to report... just ready for valentines day to get here so i can go to my first FS appointment... tricare only approved me for 4 appointments so i'm hoping to be able to have the issues solved by then.

Good luck with your HSG hope that clears anything out and your visit with you hubby is a successful one :)


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls!! Just wanted to check on everyone.... see how things are going and say hello!! Things are great here. My six weeks off is up.... but I just can't make myself go back to work. My boss told me to come back when I am ready... But I just dont think I can leave my baby with a sitter!! I am thinking about not going back to work! :) Or I am going to go back and try it out and if I dont like being away from Klaire give my 2 weeks!! So thats whats going on with me!


----------



## nevertogether

crazy - no work sounds amazing, hehe, and i agree - i'm sure leaving that little girl must be super hard!

dyme - how are you honey? anything new? i see you started a new cycle.

luv - good luck at your appointment sweetheart. hopefully it's nothing serious and you can get everything figured out in four appointments with no problem!

:hugs:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Thanks never :) I've been counting down the days hoping a few simple blood tests will figure out the problem! I have a feeling its a progesterone deficiency... so i'm hoping i'm right and he'll give me either shots, pills, or cream and maybe even some clomid to help get pregnant faster.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Hi Never~

Nothing new to report just waiting to O and shoot for that BFP. I am taking an antibiotic to help with any infection due to the oral surgery but other than that just my "fertility blend":winkwink:. I am so hoping this is my month! I see you go for a HSG next month. Good Luck with that, you should be extremely fertile afterwards from what I understand. This is our year I just know it!:hugs:

Crazy~

I know its hard to leave them so young I did the same thing with my son but I only went back for a few weeks because I was working on a trial that I was prepping for before I left out to have him. After the trial, I stayed home for 6 months with him. This time I intend to take 12 weeks off and look into working from home after that. Most if not all of what I do can be done virtually so as long as I have a laptop and printer I am able to obtain the documents I need to read, review and modify and get back to the clients.

You'll make the best decision for you!:hugs:

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Well AF showed today :( guess i'm glad though as she was 5 days late and i was tired of being in limbo.....found out two of my friends are newly expecting and one with twins... so excited for them but i just want it to be my turn already!!! 10 more days till my appt though thank goodness i am getting super anxious!


----------



## crazy84

Here are some new pictures!! Hope all is well!!!


----------



## nevertogether

dyme - you in for a shot this cycle? i see you're in the 2WW!

luv - your appointment is soon! :happydance:

crazy - gosh she is too darn beautiful!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Never~

Yes! We got busy this cycle...:haha: I am nervously in the 2WW!:happydance:

You go see your Hubby in a few days.:yipee:

Crazy~

She is too cute! I am loving the bows.

Hope everyone is well.:hugs:


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Never, I know i'm sooo anxious!! and yay for seeing hubby soon!!

You girls need to add me on facebook! [email protected] my page and my craft page is www.facebook.com/lovingourheroesdesigns

Crazy, I make and sell little girls hair bows :)


----------



## crazy84

Thank u!! 

Luv- do u really? I can't get enough bows. Let me add u on fb... I will order some from you!


----------



## crazy84

I am doing this from my phone and can't figure out how to add..... can u add me? [email protected]


----------



## LuvMySoldier

hmmm for some reason it isn't pulling you up when i put in your email :(


----------



## crazy84

How is everyone???


----------



## crazy84

So....... I think i am ready to start trying again.....might wait a couple more month though.... probably start in May.


----------



## Yael76

TiTi
you seem to know what you talking about how can I contact you to maybe have you look at my numbers for the ovacue. We am doing artifical insemination and using a donor so I could use all the help I can get seeing as how our donor lives an hour away. I need to time this just right.
Yael:flower:


----------



## Yael76

Hi Titi, 
I am new to here and still trying to figure out how to use this. How would I send you a personal message. I am hopeing you can help me with the ovacue.


----------



## Babyluv1

Hi everyone! I have been trying to read some posts to get to know you all and I felt such support coming from this group that I was compelled to join.
I am working on baby number 1 (the first for both DH and myself) right now. Being 32 I felt like I needed extra help so I am renting OvaCue and have been using the OTC LH testing sticks. I have only had one month of trying, this is month number 2 and I started Ovacue late so dont think it will help this month. 
Just wanted to post something about myself to say "hi" to everyone.

I am a Nurse Practitioner, so being in the medical field makes me even more neurotic that I would've been otherwise. My hubby is clueless (at this point anyway) and my sisters and mom are all fertile myrtles and never had troubles getting preggers so I felt I needed more support than my family and DH can provide. You all seem to be a great group of girls for someone in this situation....

Jessica :flower:


----------



## Babyluv1

Also, since I cannot seem to figure outh ow to add a pic to my profile area here is a pic of DH and I on our wedding day...
 



Attached Files:







206.jpg
File size: 49.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Babyluv1 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been trying to read some posts to get to know you all and I felt such support coming from this group that I was compelled to join.
> I am working on baby number 1 (the first for both DH and myself) right now. Being 32 I felt like I needed extra help so I am renting OvaCue and have been using the OTC LH testing sticks. I have only had one month of trying, this is month number 2 and I started Ovacue late so dont think it will help this month.
> Just wanted to post something about myself to say "hi" to everyone.
> 
> I am a Nurse Practitioner, so being in the medical field makes me even more neurotic that I would've been otherwise. My hubby is clueless (at this point anyway) and my sisters and mom are all fertile myrtles and never had troubles getting preggers so I felt I needed more support than my family and DH can provide. You all seem to be a great group of girls for someone in this situation....
> 
> Jessica :flower:


Welcome!

Its been really quiet on here of late but hopefully that will change as we have new members with questions and updates to share.

Good luck on the journey, we are all in it together.:hugs:


----------



## crazy84

Hi!! Welcome. This is a great thread. Lots of baby dust to you!! 
Hey dyme!! how are things going? Have u tested?
And hi to everyone else!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

crazy84 said:


> Hi!! Welcome. This is a great thread. Lots of baby dust to you!!
> Hey dyme!! how are things going? Have u tested?
> And hi to everyone else!

Hi Crazy~

No need to test we were not TTC this month, put it on hold at least until Summer. I start acupuncture next week and I also bought a CBFM. Trying to time delivery around May of 2012 when our son is out for Summer Vacation, so we will TTC again from June onwards. I've read great things about acupuncture and I am praying hopefully it will work when we are ready to go again. In the mean time, I am relaxing, tracking my cycles and will take any supplements that the Practioner recommends to aid with my qi (chee).

I also go back to the RE to get all new panels taken on Weds., so all systems will be go when we are trying again. I hope my blend of Eastern, Western and technology will be successful. FIngers, toes and prayers that it will be!:haha:

Klaire is getting so big now. Are you really going to try for another one? Wow! Good luck! I hope we all get to be bump buddies.

D~


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Hey ladies! 
Welcome Jessica!! 
Hubby and i are working with a fertility specialist now... hubby got his semenalysis done on the 23rd of this month... need to have him call for the results... and i go in on may 10th for laparoscopy to see if there is anything going on in there and if there is they will fix it on the spot if they can... Other then that we are still on the TTC boat hoping to get our BFP before we move to South Korea at the end of the year


----------



## crazy84

Hey Dyme it would be awesome if we could all be bump buddies!!! Lots of baby dust for us!! I want my next close to this one so yes I THINK I am serious about trying again soon!! 
I am so sad..... Someone hacked my facebook... I was checking it from my phone and it crashed my phone!! Ahhhhh So I am without a facebook and without a phone. They said 7-10 days unitl they get me my new phone. Not sure if I will restart facebook!! Anyway just thought I would share my sorrows with yall! lol
Hope everyone is great!


----------



## lmariea

Hi ladies! I just got my (pre-owned) Ovacue in the mail today. Fortunately I'm on CD4 so I could start it this cycle. Looks like this thread has been pretty quiet the last few weeks. Is anyone else around?


----------



## crazy84

Hey there and welcome. Sorry I can't help, I never used mine, but these ladies are awesome and can be a great help if they are around.


----------



## Titi

Hello-I'm selling my ovacue-It's a new model, with the oral and vaginal sensor. It cost me about $400 for everything-I used it 4 cycles. I will disinfect and if anyone is interested I will sell it for $250.00........if that is kinda gross-which I understand you can always just use the monitor and buy separate oral and/or vaginal sensors new.......if anyone is interested let me know! I will give you the information to get free support with it.
Thanks.


----------



## esperanzamama

there haven't been any post lately... do you girls love it? I am thinking of buying one...


----------



## crazy84

I never used mine.... and honestly haven't seen many on this thread with much luck. I recommend the smep plan..... that's what we did while waiting for the ovacue to arrive and it worked like a charm!


----------



## esperanzamama

smep plan?


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## crazy84

Yw!! Google it for the specifics... cause I can't remember, but basically just dtd every other day!! That's what we did... and I now have a 5 month old!!


----------



## crazy84

Not sure if you all get on here anymore... But i wanted to share a recent picture of klaire with yall!! She is a chunky monkey!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

She's beautiful crazy :) 
I honestly haven't used my ovacue in months... we have been working with a specialist and now that i got my surgery to make sure i didn't have pcos or endo or anything we should be starting shots really soon! I can't wait... not that i want even more bruises on my stomach... the surgery was fairly painful and im still healing since it was only 3 days ago.


----------



## crazy84

I am so sorry that you had to have surgeries!! I hope that sorted everything for you though. When can you start trying again?? What are the shots for?? Sorry..20 questions lol!! Thank you she is getting so big. Time goes by so fast!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

I'm CD11 right now but my husband is in the field till next friday :( but i think they are going to allow him back to go to my post op on the 17th so maybe we can sneak some in :) The shots are fertility shots to make me super ovulate to increase our chances of getting pregnant and hopefully stay pregnant :)


----------



## crazy84

Awesome I hope Yall are able to get some in!! Lol wow... if you super ovulate you will have a good chance of multiples right?? That would be too cool!!!! Eek, let me know how it goes. I am excited for you!!


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Yes definitely a chance at multiples :) Hopefully i'll have a bfp to share in the next couple of months :)


----------



## nevertogether

how did the lap go luv?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

It went great :) Dr said everything looked perfect and there are no visible reasons for our infertility. He said i am a great candidate for the shots.. I have my post op tuesday and will have more info then :)


----------



## nevertogether

that's great!! my lap was the same :) good luck honey!!


----------



## snl41296

Hi girls may I join? I started my 16th cycle this month for #2. we got PG right away with #1 n a month. this time not so easy. going to the FS friday but I stared using my Ovacue again. I did it last year then stopped. anyone get PG using it? i tried it for 4 months then stopped. i was giving up hope. I am CD 8 and will start :sex: every other day starting Wed, cd 10 and then do every other day till CD 23


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

snl41296 said:


> Hi girls may I join? I started my 16th cycle this month for #2. we got PG right away with #1 n a month. this time not so easy. going to the FS friday but I stared using my Ovacue again. I did it last year then stopped. anyone get PG using it? i tried it for 4 months then stopped. i was giving up hope. I am CD 8 and will start :sex: every other day starting Wed, cd 10 and then do every other day till CD 23

You are always a member regardless of if you use and comeback. :hugs: I am not using mine as much I am more so relying on my CBFM which has been a bit more accurate for me. I also go to accupuncture weekly and that has helped tremendously!


----------



## ryandaddysmum

Hi, my name is Donna and if it's ok i want to join the group.
I have just ordered my Ovacue last night and can't wait for it to arrive :happydance:
I live in Australia so it will take a week or so to get here.
I have 2 beautiful kids, My son Rylan is 4 1/2 and my daughter Addison is 2.
Can't wait to add #3 to the mix :baby:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

ryandaddysmum said:


> Hi, my name is Donna and if it's ok i want to join the group.
> I have just ordered my Ovacue last night and can't wait for it to arrive :happydance:
> I live in Australia so it will take a week or so to get here.
> I have 2 beautiful kids, My son Rylan is 4 1/2 and my daughter Addison is 2.
> Can't wait to add #3 to the mix :baby:

Welcome Donna~

Its been pretty quiet on here lately but sometimes we pop in. Feel free to ask any questions we will help as much as we can. Good Luck!

D~


----------



## M.G.B

Hi everyone, I'm 27 years old, I live in California and my DH lives in NY. He got offered a great job, but now we are TTC. So I'm a bit confused about my cycle which comes every 33days. So I bought the Ovacue and trying to figure it out. My DH is coming home for about 2 weeks. So I start using the monitor on CD 2, I only used it twice I'm now on CD 3 and I take it every morning at 7am. My readings are:
CD 2: 213
CD 3: 93

I'm a bit confused to why it drop so low, is it supposed to stay at a certain range?


----------



## LuvMySoldier

Everyones readings are different.. you will start to know what your readings will be after using it a few months. But mine would go up in down in the beginning of my cycles and then start to even out a bit because your period messes with the numbers in the beginning.


----------



## M.G.B

What can cause low oral reading? I don't know if I am using it correctly, it's my first time using it. My period is 33 days Long and I am on CD 7. The Ovacue is still saying now cue peak N/A not fertile. When will I start seeing a cue peak? these are my readings so far
CD 2: 213
CD 3: 93
CD 4: 102
CD 5: 96
CD 6: 88
CD 7: 86 

Can some pls help me to know when will I start seeing my fertile cue. I have a feeling I'm doing something wrong


----------



## M.G.B

I'm sorry my cycle is 33 days long


----------



## LuvMySoldier

with a 33 day cycle you probably don't ovulate until around CD19 so i'd say you can probably expect to start seeing it give you a peak and fertile reading around CD11/12


----------



## LuvMySoldier

do any of you ladies have the pdf version of the ovacue classic user manual?


----------



## JanetPlanet

Hi!
Has anyone had a positive OvaCue reading (dark blue box), followed by ovulation confirmation (pink box) *without* having any positive OPK's?


----------



## Tat77

Hi, I just got my Ovacue,too late to use it though,so will start next cycle.I have been doing oral readings just for practice and started those on cd6,and am now up to cd11.


----------



## VMAG

Hey girls! My Ovacue suggested my most fertile day was CD 13. I used opks on CD 13 and 14 and both came back negative. It is now CD 15 and I have EWCM. Can you take a look at my chart and let me know what you think? Thanks so much! 
[image noborder]https://www.ovagraph.com/sites/ovagraph.com/files/tickers/6354/ovagraph-ticker-large.png[/image]
[/link]


----------



## Titi

Hi VMAG-I haven't used my ovacue in years so I'm afraid I've really forgotten what most of it means...but I wanted to let you know that you can call or email ovacue free of charge and the lady there will analyze ALL your readings and tell you precisely what is going on...she's done this for me several times.

Good luck!


----------



## Helena_

awesome! I had no idea this group existed. this is my second time using ovacue and I'm actually losing faith in it. I'm almost positive I ovulated on cd 15 and it still hasn't confirmed it. and Last cycle it gave me two ovulation days but I hadn't ovulated at all that cycle. Maybe I should just give up on it...


----------



## pinkkitten74

is this thread still active? i ordered the new ovacue but i have the old one with the vag probe- so i will be able to use it with the new one.i got the old one buut i was pregnant before it arrived now i am ttcing again and i saw the new one has the calander and it seems easier to use so i begged oh for the money and he agreed, anything to help:)


----------



## Lawrencer

I just ordered the OVACUE ORAL i dont have the vag attatchment... so imma do this all orally!!!! Hoping to GET my BFP soon were on month 9 of ttc for baby #2 :) Goodluck ladies


----------



## Helena_

good luck! Are your cycles fairly regular?


----------



## Lawrencer

Yes my cycles are pretty regular past 3 months they have been right on time :) though af showing up is not a goodthing lol hoping i dont ever have to see her face again this year !!! haha


----------



## pinkkitten74

bump:)


----------



## BettieB

Hey Ladies! I this is my first cycle on clomid! Im very excited about it. I also have an ovacue monitor to track my cycle which makes it fun for me!

I noticed this month I have a second rise with my oral reading! Am wondering if this can mean secondary fertility! Could that mean twins are possibly in my future ? haha


----------



## cmiclat1977

I would like to join club ovacue. I am stopping bcp, well did stop bcp June 24. Had a withdraw for three days and got a positive OPK on July 15. Not sure if I geared up and did or did not ovulate, but I plan to buy the Ovacue for both conception and contraception.

cm.


----------



## sadangel777

Have had my OvaCue for several months now, but I found out I was not OVing. 

First round of Clomid to start as soon as I get AF.

Any success stories using OvaCue?


----------



## Mrs.Felton

Hi ladies. I am using an OvaCue monitor this cycle and i hope i am ovulating.


----------



## cmiclat1977

CD 2- 108
CD 3- 129
CD 4- 129
CD5- 158!

So far this monitor is very easy to use/read. I am also temping for the first whole month. Not really seeing a huge pattern, although 2 days in a row it was 97.6..then dropped, but this may be due to my AF ending on CD 5.

CD 1- 97.45
CD 2- 97.3
CD 3- 97.6
CD 4- 97.6
CD 5- 97.3


----------



## cmiclat1977

Quick update CD 8 got my PEAK CUE!!! whooooo!! It says dark blue for Wednesday. I hope it works out my husband is leaving town Friday night, Saturday and home LATE Sunday.

sticky bean please stick!!


----------



## sadangel777

I got my peak cue on CD8, as well, but my best day is Sunday. Lots of luck!


----------



## cmiclat1977

whooooo good luck on sunday!!!


----------



## sadangel777

Ok so Im kinda worried about timing. Today is peak day according to monitor, but Ive been doing opk to doublecheck twice per day and nothing. I guess its better to be early than late, but what if the spermies dont survive? Ack.


----------



## cmiclat1977

I know. I have only gotten highs, although this morning the stick I was able to see a surge of LH on it when I took it out of the monitor. Was your stick showing 2 dark lines or just the dark line next to the place where you pee on the stick (the LH area)? I will see how it goes this week, I think I am getting close to the O, but will just be patient and attentive :)


----------



## sadangel777

Sounds like u are using the clearblue monitor. mine doesnt have sticks, just a sensor u put in mouth. but i was also using opks to doublecheck with the monitor and so far ive passed my fertile days according to the monitor but havent gotten a +opk. feeling like i wasted money on the ovacue and should have gotten the cb. i didnt want to have to buy replacement sticks ... aaaargh. if dh would just bd more than i wouldnt have to stress so much. :-(


----------



## cmiclat1977

Hi Sadangel777 I am actually using both. My Clear Blue Monitor is a 2001 bought from a friend for 10.00 LOL, so I am not relying on it to much. I am also using the Ovacue. My Dark Blue day is today. Do not worry are your readings (v readings) dip then elevating? Are you registered with Ovagraph.com? I would love to look at your Ovacue chart....


----------



## sadangel777

I don't have the V sensor ... but I'm thinking about buying it now. And I'm not BBT any more because my temps were so crazy before and then I found out I wasn't OV. Plus I work a night shift, so I'm not sure BBT would work for me. Thinking about getting the CB monitor because it worked for my cousin ... which do you prefer? Do they both sync up with your most fertile days?


----------



## cmiclat1977

Hi Sadangel777,
Okay I have an update for you. My CBFM (month one may not get a peak) showed HIGH this morning for the 5th or 6th day. My Ovacue says today is the "possible O'v" day. So I had some cramping last night, and I was thinking there is NO way this could be a period right? So I took an OPK (broke all the rules, did not hold urine had drank all day LOL) and it was 95% positive. So I was like ok, caught the surge maybe. Woke up this morning monitor says HIGH again. I decide to dip an OPK with first morning urine (another NO NO in OPK land) and it was still 95% positive! So I thought ok this is for sure a surge. Well for POAS fun I took another just now at 8:20 am, there is def a surge going on here...its getting very very close but not positive. My monitor will not tell me until my Vreading tonight if I continuing to drop or not. I also spit on my old ovulation scope (ferns) LOL.
So with all of these test, cramps (no EWCM only watery) I am thinking I am gearing up VERY soon.

Yep everything is syncing up but the CBFM because it is month 1 of me using it. Unless I cramp for a day or 3 and then get a peak.... but I have a feeling it is just around the corner and the Ovacue pinpointed it just right (the same week). Being I am new off the pill 2 months I am shocked I am trying to O'v on my old 29 day cycle!!! Day 14 or 15 or even 16-18? Not sure, but its coming.

Oh and my temp was 97.5 for 5 days straight, thought my BBT was broken or dieing..LOL so this morning I was expecting the ol' 97.5 and guess what I got a 97.3. Has not been this low since I was temping on my period.

Tell me all the signs are THERE>..... I just know it.


----------



## sadangel777

Wow sounds great!! I feel a little better about my monitor now! Thanks and good luck! Really sounds like u will ov very soon!


----------



## cmiclat1977

Sadangel777, this morning my temp went back up to 97.5. Have you ever heard of a "slow riseer" BBT? I am watching my temps close for the rest of this week/weekend, because I got my pink box on the Ovacue yesterday when my temp dipped a tiny bit to 97.3. 

How are you?


----------



## sadangel777

Oh ok!

Yes, I have heard of the slow rise BBT ... I started checking BBT about five days ago and I'm normally always around 96.9 at beginning of cycle. Tues., Wed. and today I have a slight rise of 97.4, 97.5 and then 97.6! So I think I OV on Monday! I'm SO relieved; I'm not taking any more temps because I don't want to keep stressing. I'm in the 2WW now either way! Don't think DH can take any more BDing (even though it was only 3 times LOL). 

Thanks for the help! I was just worried the monitor was telling me to BD way too early and that DH wouldn't last ...:dohh:


----------



## cmiclat1977

Good Morning Sadangel777! Well I took my temp this am and it did spike a bit... I am excited to see what it is tomorrow! Also, my Vreadings last night remained high :) Guess we will be in the 2 WW together!!!!!! whooo....

I trust the monitor, I really do. Lets see how my temps are tomorrow morning


----------



## sadangel777

Yay! I'm still unsure about my OV, esp since today my temp dropped! Not quite trusting the monitor, so I'm going to try to BD tonight if DH will go along!

Had major painful cramping last night and told him I'm on Clomid &#8212; he doesn't think I should be taking it but I don't care! I'm not going to NTNP!

Either way we are in for a wait!!!


----------



## cmiclat1977

Maybe you had a fall back rise in your temp? I temped this morning and it dropped right to my coverline... It is common at 2-3 DPo and temps should reside again in a day or so. It's the last bit of estrogen I read. My monitor score remains high so I am thinking this is what it is.


----------



## sadangel777

Really? It went up today pretty high ... my FF crosshairs are back but dotted. I didn't know that your temps could fall again after OV. What do you think?

I don't use the monitor after it gives me my colored days because it doesn't seem to change it. 

So we are in 2WW together now! :hugs: Baby dust!!


----------



## cmiclat1977

I sure hope so Sadangel... My temp was identical 97.6 again. Maybe I had fall back rise and I am a slow riser???? Errrrr. But my v reading climbed again so that means something. I was hoping fall back 97.6 then this morning back up but not yet. Hubby said my mouth was wide open at 2 am lol I read this an affect temps. I may temp vaginally next cycle if I do not get my BFP. I did the deed 4 days prior to O and 1 day after lol.


----------



## sadangel777

Lol! Sounds good, u are still in the game though! I have seen a lot of mountainy charts with bfps on older threads ;-) mine is going crazy too and i have no idea what to think!

I started symptom spotting even though i swore i wouldnt!


----------



## cmiclat1977

sadangel do you use the paid FF? or the Free version?


----------



## sadangel777

I just broke down and paid for one month ;-)


----------



## cmiclat1977

Good Morning!
Oddest thing happened Sadangel, I got a pretty positive OPK and so I took my Vreading and the number plummeted! So I got a purple box Sunday (supposedly) I retook the reading thinking I did not have a proper placement. I spoke to Ovacue and they said I should take any reading it gives me. So that number was 95! My lowest ever has been 92. So she said I would have gotten purple on Sunday ( I did not BD, but did BD Saturday). That means she thinks ovulation was CD 19 for me, Monday.... last night. I did get a positiveish OPK ... then this morning I wake up to temp but wake up a tad early from excitement (3:39 am vs. 4:00 am) and it was 97.8... I am like okay this may be it. As remember yesterday hubby woke me at 3 am due to nightmare and I temped it was 97.3, added .1 for the hour early, so maybe 97.4... which is a dip from my normal 97.5. However, I then woke up after another hour of going back to sleep and temped and got a 97.8.... ugh...so I just marked it sleep deprived and did not count it LOL. But it may have been my true rise. I will see tomorrow if I am 97.8 again.

My original pink box was 97.3 dip then a rise (spike) 48 hours later, but then dropped back to 97.6... which is only .1 from my norm. Who knows LOL, I have ovulated if my temp is high again tomorrow and that is all that truly matters :)

So...I may be 6 dpo or 1-2 dpo LOL..

HOw are you today? What about your temps??


----------



## cmiclat1977

..actually temp adjust said the 3 am temp on sunday am would be 97.5 ( my norm). The purple box may be accurate then.... oh wow. lesson learned, BD every other day until I i get a true temp rise. Which I think I did pretty good, except for Sunday, but my purple box landed on Monday (last night, and I did BD).

yay lets hope. we can wait together!


----------



## sadangel777

Ok, great!! I'm somewhat confused  did the OvaCue person say your first readings were accurate? I'm still dubious on mine, even though my temps confirm it somewhat. Aaaargh. Why can't it be easy? :cry:

I'm hopeful and also discouraged at the same time; I'm 10DPO today but I got BFNs on CD7 and 9 so now I'm really thinking I'm out. I'm symptom spotting like CrAzY though! :wacko: How about you?


----------



## cmiclat1977

HI Sadangel,

Yep the Ovacue was right, I failed to O and then body tried again in 4 days. I did O because my temp cover line is now 97.7 and I got 97.8, 98, 97.8. Today I got a 97.7 and I am about 3-4 dpo. I trust it because I got the purple box.... and my v reading dropped to LOW, then rose again. I think it pinpointed O for me for the first time since off the pill.

Today my temp dipped .1, but I am not worried because it just needs to remain near that cover line temp of 97.7 and it was exactly 97.7 LOL.

9 dpo is a bit to early, do not count yourself out yet! I think 12-13 dpo is a great time to test. Hang in there...just a few more days for you!


----------



## cmiclat1977

are you having CM? I thought I had dried up... but its like a milky watery type that sometimes makes it down to my nickers.


----------



## anna_s

Hi Girls, I am new to this forum. I am thinking about TTC again (I have a son already). I am thinking about buying the ovucue. Lots of luck to all of you :)


----------



## sadangel777

cmiclat1977 said:


> HI Sadangel,
> 
> Yep the Ovacue was right, I failed to O and then body tried again in 4 days. I did O because my temp cover line is now 97.7 and I got 97.8, 98, 97.8. Today I got a 97.7 and I am about 3-4 dpo. I trust it because I got the purple box.... and my v reading dropped to LOW, then rose again. I think it pinpointed O for me for the first time since off the pill.
> 
> Today my temp dipped .1, but I am not worried because it just needs to remain near that cover line temp of 97.7 and it was exactly 97.7 LOL.
> 
> 9 dpo is a bit to early, do not count yourself out yet! I think 12-13 dpo is a great time to test. Hang in there...just a few more days for you!

Oooooooh! I get it now! :dohh:

Your temps sound good! I hope you OV, and it sounds like you did  I'm really starting to wish I never took the pill! My doctor got one of my blood tests back and said it looks like I did OV  however, since I had so much pain last week I may have endometriosis. They can't tell for sure unless they do a laproscopic surgery, which I will hold off a few cycles and see if the Clomid will do it for me first. Thanks for the support! I know it is early, so I'm going to *try* to wait until Monday, 14DPO. 

Welcome, Anna!!  I bought the Ovacue because I heard good things about it; it costs a bit more up front, but you don't have to keep buying sticks for it like the ClearBlue one. However, I have also heard good things about ClearBlue, and my cousin got her BFP after using it a few months. My OvaCue is very easy to use and understand, and I don't have to pee on it! :thumbup: But I don't have the vaginal sensor, which will confirm OV and is optional. Lots of luck!!


----------



## Tea_S

Hi ladies, just wanted to introduce myself, my name is Tea and I live in Australia, I'm 24 and been trying to conceive for a total of 3 years. My partner and I have been tested for basic infertility signs and so far the doctors can't find anything wrong with either of our fertility (besides that we both smoke-trying to quit!! And we could both lose a couple of kilos-nothing major). I have recently purchased the ovacue and was just wondering if I could ask you guys any questions if I find it confusing... It arrived about a week ago, I also got the vaginal sensor as well. I cannot start for atleast another couple of weeks as that is when I should start my newest cycle by. Hope to have a chat to some of you soon as these things can make me feel quite alone...


----------



## sadangel777

Hello, Tea, and welcome to the club! I don't have the vaginal sensor, but I do have an OvaCue &#8212; what questions did you have? I'll try to help as best I can!


----------



## cmiclat1977

I have the V sensor and can answer any questions.

How are you sadangel? I failed to O it seems because my temp rose then went coo coo. Now I am just going to keep temping and see what happens. My v reading dropped too, meaning my body is trying yet again to O.


----------



## sadangel777

Aww I'm sorry to hear that, cmiclat. Are you still BDing? You may OV yet!!

I am doing ok, but got red when I wiped today so I think AF will be here soon. I did confirm from dr that I OV, so the Clomid worked for me. I'm looking forward to trying again since I know the Clomid is doing the trick; I just hope we can get the timing right this time.


----------



## cmiclat1977

you know...I am not even sure I have O'd LOL. I am just BD leisurely and seeing what is going to happen. My temps are wonky so I am thinking maybe once I get a cycle start I can just start over, but then again... I had another major dip and now most temps are steady so who really knows LOL.

I am less pressured now that I am on Cycle 3.

I cannot wait for your results!


----------



## sadangel777

It sounds like you are very relaxed, which is a great way to TTC! I don't seem to have the ability to relax, LOL!

I got AF today, but I'm kind of relieved because last time it pulled a no-show and I had to wait 2 weeks and take Provera, so at least now I can start again. 

Round 2 of Clomid, here I come! And my temps seemed to be holding steady so I can use that in conjunction with the monitor and hopefully get some well-timed BDing! (My DH is never 'in the mood' any more ... I think it has something to do with the fact that I am not on BC any more!)

You have the vaginal sensor, right? Is it a huge pain? I'm debating whether or not to get it. If I get it, I won't be able to use it on CD2 obviously because that is tomorrow morning; do you have to start it on CD2?


----------



## sadangel777

Ok so I GOT the vaginal sensor!! Woohoo!! CD6 today and I just started using it. Day 2 of Clomid, ugh. Not looking forward to the side effects!


----------



## cmiclat1977

Hi Sadangel,

well my temp craziness was something. I am back at Pre O temps now, but no AF yet. the pill has my body wonky, it took 2 cycles for the pill to really make me lost, the first two cycles off were clock work.

I am waiting on AF. I think my progesterone had a hard time kicking in cause I got 3 days of temp rise, then it plummeted.


----------



## sadangel777

Aww, I'm sorry to hear about your temps! My body was all crazy after the pill, too. It's just awful.


----------



## cmiclat1977

hi sadangel, when did it balance out? I was told 3 months, this is cycle 2, I was waiting on cycle 3, but its not here yet...


----------



## sadangel777

Actually, my first 2 cycles seemed very "normal" because they were exactly 28 days long, etc., but the temps were off and I chalked it up to working very late every night (I usually get home around 2 a.m.)

After 5 or 6 cycles with no luck, had the dr check me out and she said I wasn't OVing. She did additional testing and nothing else was wrong, so I'm assuming my body was still messed up from the BC pills. Then in July (cycle 7) I was supposed to start Clomid and I missed my AF completely! Since I wasn't PG (I thought I was the whole time, and it was awful when I found out my body was playing another mean trick on me!) my dr had to jump-start it with Provera. She said if I wasn't OVing, sometimes you can miss a period, and sometimes you will still get a period. 

Long story! Sorry. So bottom line, once I started taking the Clomid last cycle, my temps seem to be normal. Dr confirmed I did OV last month, so it is working. I am on round 2 now! I think my cycles were messed up and I wasn't OVing because of the BC pills. I think it would have straightened out on its own without the meds, but I didn't have the patience to wait it out, and I'm not sure how long it would have taken.

I also think I was OVing some months and not others; people often have anovulatory cycles, and it is possible I was having an anovulatory cycle when I had the bloodwork done and I'm using the Clomid needlessly (but I'd rather be on it then not know).

Hope that helps! And I hope your cycles straighten out soon. I have heard it can take 6 months, but some women's cycles sync up really fast; it varies. Lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## cmiclat1977

that explains my temps and 2 cycle off the pill I was normal too, then cycle 3 I was 4 days late and now I am waiting and I am on CD 37. 
seems that third month off the pill is when you body is wondering what the world is happening. 

If I do not start soon, vitex will be ordered.
my temps are pre O again, but they are not jumping to much 97.2, 97.3, 97.4, 97.5, and today 97.3...so watching my temps very close.


----------



## sadangel777

Yeah, you are right; I think our bodies are like WTF!! by the third cycle. :haha:

Hope yours straighten out soon!! :hugs:


----------



## sadangel777

Im so uncertain of this monitors accuracy. i got an ov confirm pink box, but my temps dropped and rose again, no crosshairs on ff yet. and my vag reading was lower today still have a pink box tho. dont know what to think, timing is so crucial for me. wondering if i chose wrong monitor, sometimes i wonder if those numbers are even real or if the monitor randomly gives u one. :-/


----------



## cmiclat1977

Hi Sadangel,
Listen that pink box may be it, but if your temps are not staying up WAIT for a purple box. Anyday that your V temps are LOW BD..... that box will show up over night and you may miss an opportunity.

My temps rose :) now watching them, finally after 40 cycle days I O'd . Weak or not remains to be seen, I am around 5-6 dpo today.


----------



## sadangel777

Awesome!! Glad to hear you OV!

Speaking of the purple box ... I got it this morning! But DH wasn't feeling well, so hopefully Monday did the trick. It's still only 3 days, right? I want a girl, and I've read they swim slower and live longer. If he's in the mood later or tomorrow, I'll try again. Thanks for the info! This is the first time I've used the vag sensor and it is a little confusing!


----------



## cmiclat1977

wow see..I knew you would get the purple box! yep girls live longer, I think 3 days is about the max UNLESS you have good cm then they can live up to 5 days. sorry your hubby is ill, I hope he gets better soon.

are you on clomid? i cannot recall?

my temps are staying up dpo 7  I am not really thinking pregnancy necessarily, but I did finally O which makes me super duper HAPPY.

If my temps can remain up until Monday the 17th September, then my luetal phase is healthy. That way if I do not get my sticky bean this cycle, at least I know that I am healthy.

have a wonderful weekend!
ps you can ask me any monitor questions and I will try to help you.
christle


----------



## sadangel777

I'm glad your temps are up!  Sounds very promising for you. I agree; I just want everything to work and to have at least a chance.

Yes I'm on Clomid. My vaginal reading doubled today from yesterday (300) and my temp stayed low, so im very confused. Had a huge fight with DH (still ongoing as he is now texting me and im at work) so I don't know whats going to happen.


----------



## cmiclat1977

@Sadangel,
How are you doing? Sorry I was MIA. I did not O really until CD 46! I am 18 DPO today and got a temp drop yesterday. I thought I had a corpus luteum cyst because my temps were 98+ for a long long time, after much prayer and worry they dropped just yesterday to 97.7 then this morning 97.5! My progesterone was off the chart LOL. Now if I time this, my body is ready. How are you, any new updates?


----------



## cmiclat1977

hi sadangel how are you doing?


----------



## TandJ

Can I join the club? :) I just started using my monitor and Im on CD 5! I am praying this will help us conceive our rainbow baby! I am almost positive I have just been guessing my ovulation day wrong so hoping this will prove that!


----------

